#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-07
<crazzzik> доброго времени суток
<crazzzik> Пишу скрипт, требуется посчитать колличество прожитых лет и месяцев. Есть идеи?
<skrishi> crazzzik: а условия какие?
<crazzzik> Дается дата рождения, текущая дата. Использовать баш
<skrishi> ну тогда строишь алгоритм сегодня - ДР = лет, 12-(прошло месяцев с начало года)= месяцев )
 * skrishi думает что это фигня
<crazzzik> и есть фигня
<crazzzik> но даты мну путают
<skrishi> ты что все подсчеты в мили сикундах делаешь? )
<crazzzik> кабы это все задание =(
<artus> crazzzik, http://homenet.beeline.ru/index.php?showtopic=226192
<artus> ну или http://poplinux.ru/adv-bash/appendix-1.8.html
<skrishi> на перле реально проще )
<crazzzik> низя
<skrishi> или на пхп )
<skrishi> ну или на пифоне ))
<crazzzik> меня другое гложет. Тут еще задание: определить животное года по китайскому каледарю
<skrishi> в битах попросилибы написать )
<skrishi> блин.. делаешь масив, привязываешь начало масива к дате и считаешь )
 * skrishi думает что преподам савсем делать нечего нынче
<crazzzik> не могу массив юзать
<skrishi> это как? в баше что нет масивов? или их аналогов?
<skrishi> о_О
<crazzzik> по условиям
<skrishi> ну тогда переволи всё в двенацатиричную систему )
<skrishi> 12 лет цикл )
<skrishi> высчитываешь осток от 12 и считаешь циклом значение )
<skrishi> типа если = то мышь, иначе +1 если равно то..
<crazzzik> оке, попробую
<crazzzik> спасибо
 * skrishi считает что препод прав давая такие задания )
<skrishi> алгоритм нужно учиться строить
<crazzzik> Честно в лом. Думал есть более простой способ
<artus> а нафиг такая учеба нужна тогда ? )
<crazzzik> Да преподу пофиг. Ему нужно решение. Алгоритм то можно построить, но если date умеет это делать тогда и смысла нет
<skrishi> проще это с масивами.. а так по старинке циклами )
<skrishi> мне сложнее с языком самим, на котором пишу.. ибо не знаю его )
<crazzzik> теряется 400 дней =(
<crazzzik> почему-то (`date -d 1981-11-11 +%s` - `date +%s`)/86400 дает результат с отклонением на 402 дня
<Grig> эм
<crazzzik> почему-то (`date -d 2001-01-01 +%s` - `date +%s`)/86400 дает результат с отклонением на 316 дней
<crazzzik> *314
<Grig> ололо, вчера поставил убунту, просто в шоке ))
<crazzzik> отбой, я ступил
<crazzzik> от чего в шоке?
<skrishi>  ну вот так всегда.. сначала "я в шоке", а потом как ничего не бывало "я ступил" )
 * skrishi в шоке от того что ступил
<crazzzik> в шоке не я, а ступил точно. очепятка
 * skrishi ищет срочно антивирус убивающий кривые руки на всегда
<crazzzik> зодиака сделал
<skrishi> блин, а я опять убил недельную работу ((((
<skrishi> ппц возни теперь (
<crazzzik> разницу в дате в днях тоже
<skrishi> ну и молодец )
<skrishi> а я убил свою работу.. мне теперь почти всё с нуля )))
<crazzzik> http://pastebin.ru/317308 - зодиак
<skrishi> а самое главное, и как мне научиться быкапы делать то? )))
<skrishi> который раз уже
<crazzzik> только там че-то пхп добавилось
<crazzzik> а что с работой то?
<skrishi> у тебя 12 задиак должен сам выплывать по идее
<skrishi> если ты прожил 36 лет, то ежё понятно что сегодня знак зодиака тот же и при рождении
<skrishi> да ппц с работой.. неделю коту под хвост.. просто жесть
<skrishi> ббекап не сделал.. вот даже утром бы сделал бекам.. или пару жней назад хотя бы.. а так фсё сначало, всю неделю
<crazzzik> rm -rf? mount -t ext2?
<crazzzik> sync?
<crazzzik> а дается дата рождения. От нее проще, нежели сначала возраст высчитывать
<skrishi> ну тебе виднее
<skrishi> нет, просто скрипт загрузил который грохнул мне проект ))
<skrishi> пришлось востанавливать.. а бекапы недельной давности )
<crazzzik> бррр
<skrishi> мне через 4 часа с женой вставать в музей обещал сходить )
<skrishi> она меня убьёт )
<Grig> ололо, научите собирать проги ))
<crazzzik> а когда работу отдать нужно?
<Grig> ну пожалуйста.. так и не смог собрать сам linuxdc, пришлось качать альтернативу с менеджера.. а понять как собирать с исходников хочется ((
<skrishi> 10 уже должно быть всё готово
<skrishi> потом только мелкие дороботки
<crazzzik> прогнозы?
<skrishi> да сделаю я )
<crazzzik> =)
<skrishi> хотя фиг его знает )
<crazzzik> Grig, в README обычно описано
 * skrishi не понимает почему за "фиг" не дают даже войса )))))
<skrishi> Grig: зачем тебе антивирь?
<Grig> причем тут антивирь?
<skrishi> на линухе нет вирей.. ну если ты конечно не поймёшь как собирать их и настраивать )
<skrishi> Grig: сплю уже)
<Grig> ;D
<skrishi> давай сначала.. что тебе нужно?
<Grig> мне надо собрать п2п клиент из исходников
<skrishi> а из коробки что не пашут?
<Grig> эм)) я 2 день на линухе )) сленг еще не понимаю )) что такое коробка??
<skrishi> у тебя Гном?
<Grig> эм :D короче знаю что Ubuntu 10.10 и все )
<skrishi> например емул? чем тебя не устраивает? он же вроде хороший
<skrishi> блин, точно спать пара )
<Grig> я установил elskalitdc, но все равно опыт по сбору из исходников бы не помешал
<crazzzik> http://www.linux.org.ru/wiki/en/%D0%A1%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC
<skrishi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=11609.0
<skrishi> очень хороший форум
<crazzzik> =)
<skrishi> потом убунтология.. от корки до корки ))
<Grig> оо )) вот за это спасибо ))
<skrishi> Grig: только собирай сначала деб пакеты из исходников
<skrishi> а потом уже из них ставь ))
<skrishi> а то систему захламишь как помойку )
<kukman> хайлайтните меня пожалуйста
<Grig> сегодня попробую )) вчера столько промучился с этими компилями ))
<inkvizitor68sl> Хоспадя
<skrishi> Grig: http://ubuntologia.ru/
<inkvizitor68sl> vkontakte.ru / referral 1
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<skrishi> чо? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ко мне на сайт кто то притаранился из контакта оО
<skrishi> =))))))
<skrishi> кто-то тебя посоветовал типа )
<skrishi> смотри, как бы к тебе вконтактовци не переселились разом )
<Grig> skrishi спасибо
<Grig> а ктонить с deluga качал?? )
<skrishi> Grig: http://ubuntulogy.org/ тоже прикольная штука ))
<skrishi> читай и учись ))
<Grig> хех )) теперь читать замучаюсь )))
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, ну переселяться и переселяться
<Grig> спасибо большое )
<inkvizitor68sl> Grig, http://debian.pro - вот тебе ещё подлость
<skrishi> Grig: что есть делюга?
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, deluge
<skrishi> не, я его не узал )
<Grig> ну да )) а то я там автовыключения не нашел (( есть каконибудь решение этому??
<inkvizitor68sl> в плагинах смотри
<Grig> http://ubuntulogy.org/application/images/2637#more-2637 нечесе
<inkvizitor68sl> баян
<inkvizitor68sl> !3d
<ubuntuhelp> Настоящий 3d рабочий стол - http://welinux.ru/post/5191/ Не чета всяким кубикам!
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, афк
<skrishi> Кубик тоже офигенная штука )
<Grig> ubuntuhelp а как это поставить?? )
<skrishi> покране мере первую неделю )
<skrishi> =)))))) он бот )
<Grig> все понял ))
<Grig> не ругаемся ;D
<skrishi> Grig: тамже ссылка есть на деб файл
<skrishi> заходишь, качает и ставишь )
<Grig> e;t crfxfk ))
<Grig> уже скачал*
<Grig> че он ругается, что уже чето устанавливаю ..
<skrishi> ненаю.. я его не ставил себе.. у меня всёравно очков нет )
<Grig> так, значит попробуем от как вы сказали  кубик :D
<skrishi> ты именно убунту качал?
<Grig> ну да
<Grig> там ubuntu junior one
<Grig> как то так )
<skrishi> фу )
<Grig> что? )
<skrishi> она же для нетбуков )
<skrishi> http://ubuntologia.ru/compiz-fusion
<skrishi> чо ты нормальную не поставил? 10.04 или 10.10
<skrishi> ?
<Grig> дак это типо 10.10
<skrishi> ты её от куда качал?
<Grig> skrishi skrishi
<Grig> ща
<Grig> http://tfile.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=403226
<Grig> ну как?? ))
<skrishi> блин.. хрень это )) помоему )
<skrishi> ребята решили типа пересобрать убунту.. в итоге сделали тоже самое только с кучей мусора )
<Grig> да для начала покатит ))
<Grig> мда, но пока я ничего такого магического  не убидел, чего на винде не сделать :D
<skrishi> ненаю.. помоему стандартные дистрибутивы както нормальнее )
<skrishi> особенно если начинаешь.. а если не начинаешь.. берёшь себя в руки и сам всё собираешь как хочеться )
<skrishi> кубика на винте нет )) если ты про видеть )))
<skrishi> права доступа к папкам ))) на винде такого нет )
<Grig> это че?
<skrishi> инет работает раща в 2 быстрее , фиг знает по чему )
<Grig> это заметил )) с трекеров вообще тянет отлично
<skai> Grig: а ты заставь венду с полным фаршем и кучй софта/свистелок залесть на 3гб харда.а я посмотрю на тебя
<skai> заставь при это ее жрать всего 300 метров оперативы а я поржу с тебя
<skrishi> он поставил Юнера.. там нужно 4 гига оперативки ))
<Grig> :D
<Grig> • RAM: 512 Mb
<skrishi> он бы ещё Балгеос поставил )))))
<Grig> там написано что для новичков, да коменты нормальные ))) вот и поставил ))
<skrishi> мне в лине не нравиться ФФ он сволочь память переполняет кажись.. приходиться вырубать переодически его иначе систему вешает ((( и он иногда не вырубается сволочь.. до сих пор не могут этот баг профиксить
<Grig> а че можно поставить?? ))
<skrishi> Grig: нужно было нормальный качать.. с гномом.. он простой в управлении.. с ним проще переходить..
<skrishi> а потом когда освоишся и привыкнишь к командной строке тогда уже ставить что душе взбредёт.. хоть из генты собирать ))))
<Grig> да я уже и с этрим разобрался то впринципе на уровне простого серфинга по инету, скачки с торрента, да файлообменки )
<crazzzik> федора мне понравилась в плане командной строки. Да и файловая система у него понятнее
<Grig> но этот терминал меня убивает ))
<Grig> как кстате его быстро вызывать?? )) ну тоесть комбинация клавишь..
<Grig> не подскажете?? ((
<Grig> и как получить суперпользователя??
<skai> crazzzik: уже можно над тобой ржать или ты еще какую глупость ляпнешь?
<crazzzik> ляпну и не одну
<Grig> :D
<skai> Grig: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<skai> crazzzik: тада я пока подожду особо эпичных глупостей.хотя за эту я бы уже готов был дать тебе премию дарвина:)
<crazzzik> я еще не умер =)
<skrishi> ладно.. пора валить спать
<skrishi> завтра тяжолая ночь будет
<skrishi> всем бай
<crazzzik> удач
<rapidsp> хм... поставил xfce - груб почемуто обзавелся красной завитушкой и говорит, что он debian :)))))
<skai> rapidsp: груб почуял в себе мужика
<rapidsp> скоро каждый ДЕ будет под себя ядро собирать...
<rapidsp> я понимаю еще гном, кде - у них волюньаристский подход к системе, но xfce... всегда ж скромняшкой был
<Berkov> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/8/9/9/e/a711f24e5e46b123919b6b6dcd7.jpg
<skai> @voice ber
<skai> @voice Berkov
<Berkov> кто-нить разбирался как слушать symbianовские awb под линём? или конвертить из них в mp3 например
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток
<Zaxer>  /msg nickserv identify 01234567
<Lorgus> имя.sh как выполняется ????
<unreturned> sh имя.sh
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> unreturned, не... чет не ставится... It's required to install and run  MEDUSA4 Personal V5.0.1, Copyright (c) 2002-2010 CAD Schroer GmbH
<Lorgus> There is no csh or tcsh shell available ...
<Lorgus> разобрался
<kamyshovyy> утра!
<bogdan> привет. подскажите как убрать из верхней панели Программы, Переход, Система и спрятать их под значок убунту? спасибо
<skai> bogdan: убрать аплет менюбар и поставить аплет гном меню
<bogdan> ооо. я аплет глобал меню поставил, из add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 , но не убрал менюбар. сейчас попробую, спасибо
<unreturned> Всем привет
<unreturned> подскажите пожалуйста, не пашет микрофон в Ubuntu 10.10
<unreturned> проверял в скайпе
<unreturned> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Lorgus> как посмотреть мак сетевой ???
<Lorgus> склерозник... ifconfig
<vir0id> Всем привет
<skalmi> unreturned alsamixer глянь
<vinam> Здравствуйте.
<vinam> подскажите пожалуйста "чайнику" в программировании на С++.
<vinam> после компиляции файла с переименовкой программой g++ мне терминал выдаёт вот такое сообщение:
<vinam> http://paste.pro/1169887
<vinam> а без периименовки - всё получается!?
<edgbla> vinam: ты запускай ./helloworld
<edgbla> иначе он ищет в предопределённых каталогах.
<vinam> спасибо, сейчас попробую
<edgbla> ты, что интересно а. аут нормально запускаешь, а хелловорлд уже неправильно))
<vinam> получилось))  а в книге "GCC - Полное руководство" это не указано...
<edgbla> это ж к gcc никакого отношения не имеет.
<Lorgus> вопрос.... прога просит путь к мазиле
<Lorgus> а где эта мазила то лежит ???
<Lorgus> в какой папке ?
<edgbla> Lorgus: браузеру?
<Lorgus> да
<edgbla> /usr/bin/firefox
<Lorgus> спс
<hunter-12> всем ку
<skai> Lorgus: запомни whereis <%bin_name>
<hunter-12> кто знает, в фотошопе был такой плагин из категории фильтров, где можно было кистью искривлять изображение, есть ли такой плагин у гимпа?
<skai> hunter-12: есть
<hunter-12> skai: где его найти?
<skai> hunter-12: там.я не помню уже.было в 2008 году это дело
<hunter-12> skai: он уже стоит? или доставлять надо?
<yurau_> hi all
<yurau_> кто хочет логи в цвете смотреть поднимите руку?
<yurau_> это делается командой: cat /var/log/messages|ccze -A|less -R
<yurau_> кто здесь?
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp
<donattt> Как с быстродействием в Ubuntu Natty ?
<AndreX> нормально а вот падение компиза непредсказуемо
<donattt> AndreX: сильно меньше жрать стала?
<AndreX> да не также примерно
<donattt> ндэ
<AndreX> смотря как настроиш так и жрать будет
<donattt> AndreX: что там настраивать? если тормозит, то тормозит. а отключение демонов не вариант
<AndreX> да там лишнего много чего есть чё в памяти торчит
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Есть контакт.
<Nor8> После обновления до последней версии вайна перестали работать боковые кнопки мыши в контре. Никто не сталкивался, как лечится? 8-)
<AndreX>  /join #wine
<Nor8> AndreX: И что это даст?
<AndreX> у них спроси
<Nor8> AndreX: А, понял))) На канал зайти, с утра не додумался сразу)))
<Nor8> AndreX: Нет такого канала
<AndreX>  /join #wine
<AndreX> есть
<Nor8> AndreX: winehq есть
<AndreX> это одно и тоже
<skrishi> всем привет
<some1> подскажите пожалуйста как включить v-sync в openbox?
<AndreX> axaiko: не летай ))
<axaiko> aaaa! kodirovku ne mogu v Empathy nastroit'
<axaiko> cp1251?
<AndreX> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<axaiko> tnx
<axaiko> Привет! МЕ Я ВИД О? (с)
<AndreX> не невид но
<portos> Всем привет.
<portos> Подскажите, можно изменить в программе Devede при создании двд диска слово Раздел1 на слов Серия1?
<Cache1> привет
<Cache1> как включить поддержку timezone в php?
<habumru>  portos Можно. Установлю сейчас скажу как.
<portos> habumru: спасибо
<grig> приуэт )
<habumru> portos: http://s46.radikal.ru/i114/1103/be/14ff45bbb7be.jpg
<portos> ))) не ну это понятно, я хотело что бы по умолчанию он не писал слово раздел
<habumru> )
<portos> я ставлю двд на 12 серий и каждую серию нужно менять с слова Раздел на Серия
<portos> об этом я))
<oneirick_ocelot> !radical is <reply> пожалуйста не используйте для скриншотов radikal.ru. он настолько нестабилен и тормоглючен, что шанс, что вам помогут после этого - ничтожен. используйте itmages.ru
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, oneirick_ocelot
<portos> где то ж прописано это слово Раздел
<oneirick_ocelot> ubuntuhelp: tell habumru about radical
<ubuntuhelp> habumru, please see my private message
<habumru>  portos: не нашел
<Sentarshi1> Привет всем у меня небольшая проблема убунта не видит Веб камеру тоесть вообще не видит ее даже в lsusb нет хотя диоды исправно горят камера такая http://www.my-batteries.net/images/webcamera/pc-laptop-6-led-480k-usb-webcam.jpg
<Sentarshi1> подскажите может есть возможность ее настроить
<^DEMOSS^> как я посмотрел - микротик остается единственным лидером среди роутер-ос , непрожорливый+приложение по его настройки из-под винды + кряки можно найти...развертывание системы - в течении суток
<Sentarshi1> ,блин чего с камерой то делать...
<wosk> поменяйся с кем-нибудь на поддерживаемую модель :)
<Sentarshi1> гугл говорит что там чип ZC0301PLH chipset
<Sentarshi1> я просто не могу понять почему она даже как usb устройство не определяется..
<speed> hay
<^DEMOSS^> а как определяется ?
<OdmincheG> хай народ
<OdmincheG> такой вопросик... кто что юзал для мониторинга трафа ?
<habumru> iptraf
<skinny_skai> OdmincheG: ifconfig
<OdmincheG> юзал накоторое время ntop но он не хотел ложыть данные в базу... может я не так настраивал, но нужно чтобы было видно кто куда и сколькоъ
<gayasentinel> mrgt
<gayasentinel> UMT
<loz> hi all
<loz> какая версия пакета erlang в репозитории убунты 10.04?
<Knell> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Knell! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<oles_> как заставить gtk сохранять настройки своей темы, ато после перелогина они сбрасываются?
<^DEMOSS^> цуко, я щас разобью компутер
<^DEMOSS^> Я нифига не могу сложить сеть
<skinny_skai> @voice ^DEMOSS^
<skinny_skai> ^DEMOSS^: держите себя в руках, товарищ
<^DEMOSS^> Есть у кого чо по ссылкам на мануалы или статьи где разжевывается  все по интерфейсам линукса и настройкам сети , поднятии дхцп \ нат
<^DEMOSS^> skinny_skai стараюсь.... 2 дня бьюсь с сетью )
<habumru> вы хотите интернет расшарить?
<skinny_skai> ^DEMOSS^: а че ты в итоге хош получить?
<skinny_skai> !inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> Злобный оператор канала. Ненавидит, когда ему без спроса пишут в приват. Если вам не могут помочь - можете попробовать позвать инквизитора, если ваш вопрос соответствует тематикам: виртуализация, LAMP/+nginx,
<^DEMOSS^> я хочу имея целерон 1200 мгц \ 512 мб пс133 \ 40 гб хдд\ 5 сетевых карт 100 мегабит сделать роутер
<^DEMOSS^> маршрутизатор + контент фильтр
<^DEMOSS^> 3 подсети. Административная, пользовательская и ограниченный доступ
<serg36> на офф сайте убунты замечательная документация, было бы желание
<^DEMOSS^> на русском ?
<artus> а ты все костыли городиш)
<serg36> хм
<mrzlo> люди хелп ктота  нада поставить на убунту варкрафт и ксс тока я не очень в єтом шарю 2 ой день только сижу на ней
<serg36> тады гугл
<skinny_skai> ^DEMOSS^: дык.роуты+иптаблетс+немного магии - и все
<skinny_skai> mrzlo: help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<serg36> mrzlo, sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<^DEMOSS^> skinny_skai зачем роуты ?
<^DEMOSS^> я немогу с интерфесами еще разобраться
<skinny_skai> ^DEMOSS^: чтобы три подсети разделить:)
<^DEMOSS^> eth понятно - но чо такое lo \ tap
<^DEMOSS^> как создать и настроить br0
<skinny_skai> ^DEMOSS^: ло - лупбак интерфес
<^DEMOSS^> и остальные мосты
<skinny_skai> ^DEMOSS^: могу посоветовать запастись пивом и пасть на колени перед шариковым
<^DEMOSS^> по роутам - мне нужно только чтоб со всех трех подсетей было видно сервер - а друг друга и ненада
<^DEMOSS^> думаешь шариков поможет ?
<skinny_skai> если он захочет.это все он знает так, что ночью разбуди - побьет будителя и настроит все
<^DEMOSS^> о_О
<^DEMOSS^> рискнуть здоровьем чтоль
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<serg36> http://448dmg.ru/dhcp-server-nubuntu-278
<^DEMOSS^> ладно - пойду на всякий случай промуштрую еще раз википедию по  интерфейсам в среде линукс
<^DEMOSS^> по пакетам установки - потом глобальный бэкап и попробую попросить шарикова помоч
<^DEMOSS^> serg36 как я понял с лизов можно брать маки для бинда адресов ?
<serg36> arp -a :)
<skinny_skai> ^DEMOSS^: прежде чем просить шарикова - ты сначала основы почитай.что такое ло, тап, бр и прочие:)
<mrzlo> serg36: а че дальше?
<serg36> MAC можно просто nmap'ом выяснить, или пингануть а потом arp -a
<^DEMOSS^> skinny_skai этим щас и начал заниматься
<serg36> mrzlo, запусти, там выбор игр, ставь
<serg36> mrzlo, в принципе варик и КС должны даже просто под вайном работать
<artus> они и работают  )
<serg36> тока варик запускать с ключом -opengl
<skinny_skai> pol не нужен
<serg36> mrzlo, дрова на видео стоят?
<mrzlo> serg36: для того чтобы они под вайном работали нужна голова и прямые руки
<mrzlo> да
<mrzlo> вроде
<mrzlo> n vidia x server setings
 * sharikoff помнит времена когда запустить под вайном героев было счастьем..
<serg36> mrzlo, вот именно что просто ставишь и запускаешь :)
<serg36> просто игры такие незапарные
 * serg36 ушёл чистить картошку
<mrzlo> нету установщика варкрафта
<mrzlo> а єтот плей он линукс  ставит варкрафт или че?
<Lorgus> плин... украли паспорт... в милиции был?... был... не они....
<skinny_skai> sharikoff: ага:)
<Lorgus> sharikoff, хай
<sharikoff> Lorgus: Прив
<mrzlo> подскажите как запустить варкрафт на убунте если нету установщика
<mrzlo> тупая убунту
<mrzlo> есть кто вообще?*
<skinny_skai> @voice mrzlo
<artus> а млжет это не убунту тупая?
<skinny_skai> @voice artus
<skinny_skai> mrzlo: берешь...и запускаешь
<artus> @devoice artus
<artus> skinny_skai, раслабся
<skinny_skai> artus: ну не фулюгань!
<mrzlo> тупо на плей он линукс нажимаю установить варкрафт и окно гаснет(серім цветом стает )че за ХХХ
<habumru> mrzlo: в интернете нормально описан запуск wow
<artus> так же как и на форуме немеряно раз разжовано
<artus> mrzlo, forum.ubuntu.ru изучай
<habumru> mrzlo: там и делать особо ничего не надо Launcher.exe нажал и вперед
<habumru> а вообще wow зло
<mrzlo> мне не вов а вар 3 нада
<mrzlo> фрозен трон
<habumru> ну так что там не так?
<habumru> wine c:\Games\Warcraft3\war3.exe -opengl
<habumru> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=72055.0
<mrzlo> су тока разрешение изменило а варкрафттак ине запустило
<jham> mrzlo: http://www.fail2fail.com/archives/39-.-..html
<jham> *scnr*
<mrzlo> нихрена не так
<mrzlo> фа смешно
<mrzlo> но извените я с 1ого дня установил себе кодеки дибильные и сделал подключеник инету
<mrzlo> Обнаруживается то, что ты не считал возможным: О, ужас - под Линуксом не работает твоя любимая стрелялка!
<artus> @kban --user mrzlo 3600 час на чтение правил
<despicere> Всем привет! Не подскажете все конфиги юнити, которые нужно удалить для того, чтобы он запустился? У нового пользователя запускается, а на старом профиле нет (только фон). В хомяке нашел два файла с названием юнити, но они не помогли.
<FutureK> ребят
<FutureK> есть толковая русифицированная документация по параметрам конфигурирования ядра make menucinfig?
<artus> окромя устаревшей ядерной физики вроде нету
<FutureK> ядра Линукс* :)
<serg36> там в меню можно ? нажать на параметре
<artus> ну я про него и говорю )
<FutureK> стандартное-то я собрал. Надо теперь все лишнее убрать, оптимизиовать.
<serg36> а чего там документировать? смысл всех модулей?
<FutureK> иерархия. Там все налепленно - Каша.
<serg36> ну эт дело такое :) самое лучшее воспользоваться утилитами hwinfo или lshw и убрать ЗАВЕДОМО неиспользуемое
<serg36> да, это главная проблема ядра
<serg36> а кто-нибудь знает - есть ли зеркало VirtualBox? оттуда закачка какая-то дохлая вечно...
<artus> serg36, ога) а потом спрашивать почему не работает мыш с клавиатурой потому что отключил кактой то планшетник )
<serg36> :)
<FutureK> я щас сижу на сборном ядре, вроде не крашится :)
<FutureK> полдня уже
<serg36> ну есть там например всякие фишки для ноутбуков Samsung к примеру - зачем оно надо если у тебя HP )
<FutureK> у меня Acer* :)
<artus> в этом деле главное не увлекатцо)
<serg36> а чем стандартное ядро не устраивает?
<FutureK> надо оптимизировать
<serg36> фиг с ними с парой мемгабайт
<serg36> тогда может лучше в стонону оптимизации компиляции глянуть? в генту
<FutureK> повытащить говна, которое так старательно насовал дядюшка Линус.
<serg36> FutureK, на убунте?
<FutureK> да хоть где
<serg36> просто в дебиановских системах с ядром как-то сложновато )
<inkvizitor68sl> Big_Aziz, чего надобно, старче) ?
<rapidsp> ситисипи его второе имя :)
<gayasentinel> Поищи файл исталлятора с расширением .sh затем в коммандной строке выполни sudo sh install.sh
<mrzlo> ye
<mrzlo> ку
<[DarkMist]> вечер добрый!? кто Gwiber-ом пользуется подскажите весч одну....
<[DarkMist]> немогу настроть
<[DarkMist]> есть кто живой???
<Holeech> да
<artus> никто не пользуется)
<[DarkMist]> гвибер!! фигня такая для твитера
<Holeech> а чё с ней не так?
<[DarkMist]> ну неужели я один такой олень??
<[DarkMist]> твитер и живую ленту отображает а фейсбук пишет что подключено  и все((
<[DarkMist]> Гвибероманы отзовитесь!!!
<[DarkMist]> ёшкин кот наверное на фуруму прийдется чесать((
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], use jabber, luke
<[DarkMist]> я его использую только незнал что там есть такие весчи))
<[DarkMist]> щас посмотрю спс
<[DarkMist]> нет там ни твитера ни волны
<[DarkMist]> :-/
<inkvizitor68sl> ult&
<inkvizitor68sl> где ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], http://itmages.ru/image/view/142224/477ccf72
<inkvizitor68sl> http://twitter.com/#!/inkvizitor68sl
<[DarkMist]> димэй это тот димэй который сдешний??
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<[DarkMist]> так а гугл волна есть у тя инкивизитор доргой??
<akirich> проблема со временем и суперблоком свопа, помогите
<[DarkMist]> со временем всмысле??
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], не пользуюсь
<akirich> как пофиксить
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], её вырубят скоро
<akirich> да со временем
<[DarkMist]> вот спросил!?
<inkvizitor68sl> akirich, ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com в /etc/crontab каждый час
<akirich> дата маунта суперблока в будущем!
<inkvizitor68sl> хах
<akirich> в этом проблема. Как изменить
<akirich> не смешно!
<akirich> явно в будущем - 07 июля
<akirich> че делать блин!
<mrzlo> а я зарегился как узнать?
<akirich> завелся сука! mountall --fsck-fix
<artus> @kick akirich не ругайся
<akirich> сорри, немного переборщил... Но другого высказывания, после 15ого бута у меня нет...
<akirich> щас ребутнутся попробую
<Sergey_IT> тишина
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<Sergey_IT> все спрятались перед  8 марта
<inkvizitor68sl> хах
<_Che_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349698/ что здесь неправильно?
<_Che_> Объясните мне как права работают, я может чего-то не понимаю? Сейчас права 666, было 660 и asterisk не мог к этим девайсам доступ получить.
<artus> 750 ставь
<_Che_> Это вообще udev ставит.
<inkvizitor68sl> исправь правила удева
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём проблема?
<_Che_> Почему пользователь входящий в группу uucp не может получить доступ к этим девайсам, если права на них 660?
<_Che_> Вот в этом проблема.
<jham> в россии часто частники пользуются астериском?
<artus> jham, а почеу бы и нет?
<_Che_> А что в россии государственная монополия на астериск?
 * artus надумал и себе поднять
<_Che_> Блин, это бред какой-то.
<_Che_> почему оно так?
<jham> artus: да я так, для кругозора.
<artus> _Che_, chmod 777 на модем дай
<artus> коряво раздаютцо права
<_Che_> artus, Не умею! И не хочу уметь!
<artus> а рулить астериском хочеш?
<_Che_> Почему права для группы неправильно работают?
<artus> мдя
<_Che_> Мне что после каждого подключения модема права менять? Да и несекурно.
<jham> udev может права на крайняк ставить
<jham> при подключке
<_Che_> Ребят, это несерьезно.
<artus> причем здесь астериск к ривому удеву?
<artus> крути правила
<_Che_> Может на всю систему тогда 777 поставить?
<jham> udev не серьёзно?
<_Che_> artus, Что надо крутить в udev чтобы права на файлы нормально работали?
<_Che_> Этим вообще не удев занимается.
<artus> в гугл, там есть мануалы
<artus> да? а кто?
<_Che_> artus, какие мануалы? Вторая цифирка - права для группы. rw.
<jham> )
<_Che_> Группа - uucp
<_Che_> астериск в нее входит
<_Che_> Что еще надо?
<Eye1>  
<jham> _Che_: ты кокда модем отключаешь, девайс пропадает?
<_Che_> Конечно.
<jham> ну вот
<_Che_> Ну и что вот?
<artus> _Che_, e1550 ?
<_Che_> да
<artus> ну ты не один такой )
<_Che_> В дебиане, кстати работало таки...
<_Che_> artus, линки есть?
<Sorme> Привет комюнити! Помогите с проблемой - не могу расшарить vpn подключение на второй компьютер.
<jham> тогда при подключке как раз udev и должен выставлять права
<jham> вот что вот
<_Che_> jham, Он их выставляет. Выставляет правильно. Дальше что?
<artus> _Che_, а что у тебя в /etc/udev/rules.d/45-huawei1550.rules
<_Che_> artus, у меня нет этого правила, но да неважно.
<jham> _Che_: а. тогда я не в теме. думал в правах проблема
<_Che_> Проблема в правах.
<_Che_> udev ставит 660 и  это правильные права.
<_Che_> 666 это я руками сделал
<jham> значит неправильно выставляет? пусть?
<jham> чтобы руками каждый раз не ставить, дай это делать udevу
<_Che_> Нет правильно.
<jham> или я не въезжаю, чего требуется
<_Che_> И нет, не дам.
<_Che_> 660 это правильные права.
<_Che_> 666 - неправильные
<jham> а что надо сделать то?
<jham> группу поменять?
<_Che_> Надо чтобы asterisk мог к этим девайсам подключаться.
<_Che_> Зачем? asterisk входит в группу uucp.
<[DarkMist]> люди!? тут такое дело)
<[DarkMist]> цифровая клава отказывается работать - нумлок неработает
<_Che_> artus, У тебя есть сообщения об аналогичных проблемах?
<[DarkMist]> курсор двигается вместо цифр
<jham> а.. я думал дело в том, что при подключке модема права становятся не такими как надо
<artus> _Che_, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1250&bih=673&q=asterisk+%2Fdev%2FttyUSB0+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<_Che_> так я и сам могу :)
<lolens> q all
<rapidsp> да
<_Che_> artus, Я не нашел ни одной ссылки где говорилось бы, что ядро ВНЕЗАПНО перестало правильно отдавать posix-овые права.
<Silverd23> Товарищи подскажите ссылкой или объясните Открываю Дисковую утилиту - разметка такая которую я делал, Открываю Системный монитор - в одном разделе / на 2 Гб меньше, в другом /home на 100 Гб - только поставил чистую
<lolens> Люди, подскажите пожалуйста как узнать конфигурацию компьютера в Ubuntu
<lolens> Смысле какое железо на компе
<Silverd23> lolens ubuntu tweak поставь
<_Che_> lolens, lspci; lsusb
<_Che_> lolens, dmidecode
<_Che_> lshw
<_Che_> И еще много чего...
<Silverd23> так чего по моему вопросу никто не подскажет?
<skalmi> cat /proc/cpuinfo, lspci
<_Che_> Silverd23, ext4?
<Silverd23> Да
<_Che_> и двухтеррабайтный раздел
 * _Che_ годный телепат :)
<Silverd23> 1 террабайт
<_Che_> Короче я скажу тебе ответ, когда сообщество объяснит мне почему права для группы неправильно работают. :))))
<_Che_> Вот такой вот саппорт-шантаж. :)
<_Che_> Silverd23, ext4 по умолчанию резервирует 10 процентов места и использовать их может только рут.
<_Che_> Это сделано для того, чтобы ты не смог забить раздел под пробку, тем самым сделав систему неюзабельной.
<Silverd23> блин не 100 Гб же хапать
<_Che_> По всем дальшейшим вопросам в man tune2fs
<Sergey_IT> _Che_, главное чтобы обязанности работали...
<_Che_> Sergey_IT, Не смешно.
<_Che_> Обязанностей без прав не бывает.
<Sergey_IT> _Che_, я серьезно
<_Che_> Я тоже. Не бывает обязанностей без полномочий.
<_Che_> Нет прав открыть девайс - нет обязанности работать.
<Sergey_IT> _Che_, обязанности как раз бывают и без прав
<Silverd23> _Che_ а эти 10 процентов можно уменьшать?
<_Che_> Sergey_IT, Интересно, кого раньше забанят тебя за оффтоп или меня за мат?
<_Che_> Silverd23, [22:55:01] <_Che_> По всем дальшейшим вопросам в man tune2fs
<Sergey_IT>  _Che_, а если вместе?
<_Che_> Я тебя могу и в привате обматерить, тогда меня не забанят.
<Sergey_IT> _Che_, вот видишь как можно права использовать неправильно... а проге нельзя?
<_Che_> У меня есть право открыть приват.
<Sergey_IT> _Che_, только если я соглашусь...
<_Che_> Загляни в приват.
<_Che_> Я думаю достаточно наглядно.
<Sergey_IT> _Che_, имею право не заглядывать
<_Che_> Вот видишь как права хорошо работают? :)
<_Che_> Вот как бы теперь сделать чтобы они и в линуксе также работали?
<Silverd23> _Che_ спасибо главное послать...... в нужном направлении
<_Che_> Ну вот и где модераторы когда они нужны?
<Sergey_IT> _Che_, а ты позови их
<Aselicon> ку
<_Che_> Я тут никого не знаю.
<_Che_> модераторы!
<Aselicon> error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Aselicon> че делать
<artus> _Che_, чего ореш? )
<_Che_> Почему правила не соблюдаются?
<dmay> _Che_: чочо? где??? и без меня??????
<artus> @voice _Che_ Sergey_IT
<artus> _Che_, так лутше ?
<Aselicon> я тоже хочу не соблюдать!
<_Che_> Ну вот всегда у вас так.
<Aselicon> artus: ++)
<_Che_> artus, Я тут причем? Или тебя тоже обматерить?
<artus> _Che_, попробуй
<_Che_> artus, Ты гнойный пидор. Пошел нахуй.
<Aselicon> ахахахаа
<dmay> _Che_: слабак
<artus> @kban --user _Che_
<Nika_> ужас)
<Silverd23> я правильно понял sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda3 резервировать не будет
<dmay> Silverd23: это оно так на твое "направление" обиделось? )
<Silverd23> dmay - Это я пытаюсь из убунту вернуть 100 Гб
<dmay> Silverd23: не, я про Che. или это его Sergey_IT так? а?
<Silverd23> dmay не знаю я тут просто пропавшими гбайтами интересовался ))
<inkvizitor68sl> идиоты.
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом жалуются, что фс нестабильна.
<inkvizitor68sl> правильно, давайте вссё вообще вырубать
<inkvizitor68sl> и снапшоты это не для нас
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> и журналирование придумали идиоты
<inkvizitor68sl> а уж LVM - от самого Лукавого, вы что!
<Silverd23> inkvizitor68sl а чего ты ругаешься так
<Silverd23> inkvizitor68sl интересоваться не значит сразу пойти и вырубать всё
<inkvizitor68sl> не надо таким интерисоваться
<inkvizitor68sl> тем более на этом канале
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас толпа хомячков пойдёт отключать резервирование, прочитав логи
<inkvizitor68sl> интересоваться*
<Silverd23> а для чего резервировать раздел /home
<inkvizitor68sl> Silverd23, убунту резервирует уже не только для процессов рута.
<inkvizitor68sl> при желании
<inkvizitor68sl> а /home здесь отделен далеко не у всех
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас пойдут все и выключат.
<Silverd23> :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом в один прекрасный день система у них не загрузится
<Aselicon> error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Silverd23> хомячки стойте я просто интересовался ))
<Aselicon> чего с этим делать
<inkvizitor68sl> Silverd23, -m 1 напиши
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, поставить её?
<Silverd23> inkvizitor68sl я вот тоже так подумал
<inkvizitor68sl> libexpat1 или libexpat-dev для сборки
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon,
<Aselicon> пробую
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: оно установленно
<inkvizitor68sl> ты что вообще делаешь?
<Aselicon> я запускаю приложение а оно нехочет с этой ошибкой
<inkvizitor68sl> какое?
<Aselicon> бинарник от slickedit
<inkvizitor68sl> может бинарник ищет её не там, где она в убунте?
<Aselicon> а как проверить где он её ищет
<inkvizitor68sl> у автора бинарников спросить
<inkvizitor68sl> или strace пользовать
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl:  http://paste.pro/1177505
<inkvizitor68sl> open("/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libexpat.so.0"
<inkvizitor68sl> например, тут ищет
<inkvizitor68sl> open("/lib/i686/libexpat.so.0",
<inkvizitor68sl> положь её на место хД
<inkvizitor68sl> http://packages.debian.org/search?mode=filename&suite=squeeze&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=libexpat.so
<inkvizitor68sl> вот тут оно в дебианах
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: а как его положить...)) просто кинуть в i686?
<inkvizitor68sl> ln -s откуда куда
<inkvizitor68sl> создаст символическую ссылку
<Aselicon> sudo ln -s libexpat.so.1 libexpat.so.0
<UNIm95> Я офигел
<Aselicon> я так делал
<UNIm95> Hitachi куплена WD
<inkvizitor68sl> УРА!
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl согласен
<Aselicon> wd+11
<Aselicon> !
<Sergey_IT> а Qt продают...
<Silverd23> Товарищи подскажите поставил на старый компьютер на работе  (1,7Гц 512 ОЗУ) Ubuntu всё вроде отлично работает и фотошоп и терминал, но вот периодически появляется ошибка (типа экрана смерти) не успеваю прочитать 1секунда и появляются белые полоски разной дл
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, оно же в /usr/lib
<inkvizitor68sl> а твой бинарь его вообще не ищет
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> там
<Silverd23> программы вроде такие же как дома - может с это аппаратная ошибка?
<Sergey_IT> Silverd23, может железо...
<Silverd23> винт вот думаю проверить может где битые сектора
<Silverd23> вот только кому верить victoria или штатной дисковой утилите
<Silverd23> которая в убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> а есть отличия ?
<Silverd23> вот и мне интересно ))
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: чтото не выходит..
<inkvizitor68sl> чего не выходит?
<inkvizitor68sl> как линк создавал?
<Liberation> где можно скачать netinstall 11.04 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нигед
<inkvizitor68sl> нигде хД
<inkvizitor68sl> Liberation, он mini.iso называется
<inkvizitor68sl> а не netinstall
<Liberation> да мне все равно как он называется там
<Liberation> хоть macro.iso
<Liberation> где скачать это можно ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а настоящий netinstall 11.4 появится примерно через 8-8 лет.
<inkvizitor68sl> 8-9*
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick Liberation не хами тем, кто тебе помогает. Use Google.
<XuMuK> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<dmay> ня
<Silverd23> опять 3 часа ночи - а завтра ещё 8 марта
<Silverd23> то есть сегодня )
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: блин я непойму куда линковать
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, оттуда, где она лежит туда, где её ищет программа.
<Aselicon> понял что из /usr/lib/
<Silverd23> inkvizitor68sl спасибо за советы, все удачи
<Silverd23> всем удачи
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, ну и?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне за тебя логи strace с выражением почитать?
<inkvizitor68sl> ln -s /usr/lib/libname.so.1 /куда/нибудь/libname.so.1
<inkvizitor68sl> от рута
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, интересно было бы послушать ;)
<Aselicon> ))
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: может глянешь стрэйс одним глазком? :-[
<inkvizitor68sl> я его уже глянул
<inkvizitor68sl> и даже скопипастил пару путей
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: я вроде слинковал в usr/lib/i486-linux-gnu/ не помогло
<inkvizitor68sl> ls /usr/lib/i486-linux-gnu/ проверь
<Aselicon> liblouis.so.0  liblouis.so.0.2.5  libname.so.0
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<inkvizitor68sl> где там твой линк?
<Aselicon> нету почемуто
<inkvizitor68sl> а почему ?
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: все линк теперь есть, но не помогает пока..
<inkvizitor68sl> уверен, что правильный?
<Aselicon> libexpat.so.0
<Aselicon> правильный
<inkvizitor68sl> в i686 положи
<inkvizitor68sl> ведро то уже давно под 686 собрано
<Aselicon> /usr/lib/i486-linux-gnu/i686?
<inkvizitor68sl> /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu
<Aselicon> нет такого файла или каталога...
<inkvizitor68sl> создай.
<Aselicon> таже фигня.. не видит чето
<inkvizitor68sl> ну значит скачай другой бинарник
<Aselicon> это печаль..
<Aselicon> но спасибо за потраченное время, inc =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ink*
<inkvizitor68sl> Aselicon, чего за программа то хоть?
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: ok) http://megajohn.embedders.org/articles/?id=slickedit
<Aselicon> inkvizitor68sl: редактор хороший
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.slickedit.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=69&filename=&type=trial&product=se&pname=SlickEdit%20for%20Linux&platform=linux&ver=&64bit= отсюда не пробовал?
<jham> на gedit похож
<jham> j/k
<Sergey_IT> и зачем он нужен - еще и платный?
<jham> платный редактор. такое ещё бывает?
<jham> Sergey_IT: ack
<Sergey_IT> jham, МСОфисе
<jham> это же не редактор )
<jham> это word processor
<Sergey_IT> jham, это кому чего надо
<Aselicon> А ктонибудь Eclips под avr-gcc затачивал?)
<jham> hm
<jham> неа
<jham> но возможно, вродь
<Aselicon> да вроде да. буду пробовать
<jham> avr eclipse plugin + eclipse/cdt
<jham> во http://sourceforge.net/projects/avr-eclipse/
<inkvizitor68sl> есть gvim
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем ещё что то?
<jham> можно и vim+ctags/exuberant-ctags+avr.vim
<jham> этот сликэдит походу вим с ctags в рамочках ))
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Aselicon> =)
<jham> а чё.. вон, киркоров тоже слизывает
<tort> хэлп. подскажите как открывать текстовый файл из консоли?
<jham> nano file.txt
<inkvizitor68sl> tort, vi /папка/папка/file
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, не советуй фигню =)
<jham> ты хочешь объяснять с чем едят модусы вима?
<jham> :P
<inkvizitor68sl> i -> стрелочки -> esc -> :wq
<tort> О-о. эт чо? я хочу открыть файл который при обычном открытии после редактирования нельзя созранить
<inkvizitor68sl> чо ещё новичкам надо?
<inkvizitor68sl> tort, sudo
<tort> про судо знаю. а дальше как чо?
<jham> sudo твойлюбимыйэдитор file.txt
<tort> спасибо. попробую
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, ты текстовикам всё ещё расширения пишешь? )
<jham> хм.. я что-то пропустил помоему )
<jham> tort: если что-то не идёт, лепи судо. "жена, сделай чаю" "фиг тебе" "судо жена, сделай чаю" "ок"
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: ты про чё
<inkvizitor68sl> не фиг тебе, а "требуй от рута"
<jham> а..
<jham> ну это только для понятливости
<Aselicon> ))))
<Sibrand> Всем привет кто нибудь патчил ядро grsecurity ?
<prise> Всем привет
<prise> живые есть?
<Sibrand> patch -p0 < grsecurity.patch
<tort> пишу так:     sudo Kate Запись.txt
<Sibrand> просит File to patch
<tort> а оно: sudo: Kate: command not found
<Sibrand> which kate
<inkvizitor68sl> tort, регистр учитывается
<jham> tort: kate c маленькой
<jham> ой.. запоздал..
<tort> sudo kate Запись.txt
<tort> файл открылся но в нём ничего не отображается. как будто пустой
<jham> tort: а можт он и есть?
<jham> ls -l твойфайл какой размер показывают?
<tort> нее. я так то его открываю для просмотра. только изменения просто так не дают сохранить
<jham> этот файл вообще там есть? )
<inkvizitor68sl> открываешь как?
<jham> покажи права ls -l file
<tort> открываю так: sudo kate Запись.txt
<[koshka]> прет
<jham> tort: а файл в той папке, в которой ты работаешь в консоле?
<jham> tort: дай вывод ls -la . и всё будет ясно
<tort> угу. домашняя
<tort> ls -la это когда писать? когда файл открыт?
<jham> в консоле перед открытием файла )
<jham> и дай посмотреть чё там воно выдаёт
<dmay> может ета... "консоль для чайников за 24 часа"?
<jham> есть русский ubuntu beginner's guide?
<jham> ubuntu linux bible на русский не переводили ещё?
<tort> ls -la sudo kate Запись.txt
<tort> чото не правильно
<inkvizitor68sl> о май гад
<tort> )
<inkvizitor68sl>  ls -lha Запись.txt
<inkvizitor68sl> только зачем тут a ?
<tort> хм
<tort> ls: невозможно получить доступ к Запись.txt: Нет такого файла или каталога
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<jham> ))
<tort> мм
<tort> погодите. эт цветочки. я ещё хочу спросить как МП3 проигрывать в линуксе
<jham> у русских чё, нет рессурсов для начинающих?
<inkvizitor68sl> убунтология же
<jham> ну так дайте ему ссылку )
<jham> или в топик чтоль впишите
<tort> а тут ссылки разрешены?
<inkvizitor68sl> она не столь кошерна, чтобы в топик
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ubuntologia.ru/
<jham> а то у меня уже руки чещутся мой пугач дать, но tort слишком вежлив )
<tort> :)
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: я имею ввиду ресурс для полных начинающих, в стиле ubuntu linux bible или там чё то
<tort> эх если вы знали кто такой этот торт ))
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, ты по ссылке сходил?
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: да
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<inkvizitor68sl> > для полных начинающих
<tort> иду иду по ссылке
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём несоответствие
<tort> я медленный
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: хыде)
<inkvizitor68sl> на убунтологии.
<Sergey_IT> quassel - это уже было
<jham> ну вот это для начала чтоль http://ubuntologia.ru/console
<tort> а то что у меня кубунту а не убунту эт нет разнице?
<jham> ты не mrzloy?
<jham> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<jham> во. http://www.knigka.info/2007/07/01/ubuntu_linux_kratkoe_rukovodstvo_polzovatelja.html
<jham> прочти, и в конечном итоге будет хоть что-то понятно
<jham> а так, в консоле нет понта методом тыка работать
<[koshka]> Инки ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> ня
<tort> как поменять иконку программе? т.е. игре.
<jham> инки?
<jham> tort: зачем тебе убунту? только честно?
<dmay> jham: распальцовываться перед пацанами. Ваш К.О.
<tort> потому что убунту рулит)
<dmay> ну, я ж говорю
<jham> блин...
<dmay> tort: рулит, мой юный друг, контрольный пакет акций газпрома. ну или хорошая стабильная работа на худой конец
<tort> нее. я короч сижу в лесу. тут пацанов ваще нету разбирающихся
<tort> юный???
<tort> эт откуда такие сведения??
<Sorme> всем доброго времени суток господа
<dmay> tort: не юный? младше 12ти чтоль? О_О
<tort> ))
<dmay> Sorme: что сломал, раб?
<Sorme> в каком смысле?
<jham> tort: только не принимай сильно близко к сердцу, если оно не так: http://www.fail2fail.com/archives/39-.-..html
<dmay> в прямом. давай, сам честно признавайся
<Sorme> ничего не сломал, все вроде работает
<Sorme> )
<Sorme> а так бы я давно уже сидел лор читал
<Sorme> ну или тут бы уже вопли начал разводить )
<dmay> а чего тогда пришёл?
<Sorme> скучно
<jham> поглумиться? )
<dmay> мешать умным дядям тешить самолюбие за счет унижения тупых школьников?
<Sorme> у всех праздник завтра а я за компом один
<jham> dmay: здорово сказано
<Sorme> ну да мне и так весело
<dmay> у, белые люди, ещё и выходные небось у всех? ненавижу >.<
<Sorme> неа
<Sorme> на работе же
<dmay> а, ну тогда гут
<jham> а у вас там какой праздник? тоже карнавал чтоль?
<tort> спорим я вас могу а ж..пу посадить ща. кто думает что торт школота. тока ссылочку разрешите выложить
<Sorme> хоть кому то плохо ? )
<Sorme> а в чем дело то ?
<jham> tort: значит всё так
<dmay> Sorme: вот тебе tort. Плохо ориентируется в коммандной строке, комплексует по поводу возраста. Обрабатывайте :3
<Sorme> я не комплексую по поводу возраста и тоже плохо ориентируюсь в командной строке )
<dmay> tort: да что ты разрешения как у мамки спрашиваешь? выкладывай, забанют это не по морде съездют )
<tort> короч. у кого ща винда есть?
<Sorme> ну если прижмет через прокси заидешь делов то
<Sorme> глупый вопрос наканале убунты
<artus> Sorme, замучаеся прокси переберать
<Sorme> ну
<Sorme> )
<tort> а я забыл. тут жеж вайн. ну тогда обожжите. я ща
<dmay> tort: да зоопарк целый, по всей планете прктически 8]
<dmay> tort: на самом деле твоя ссылка уже не имеет значения
<Sorme> вопрос часа - кто знает бесплатный хостинг для bnc ? )
<jham> при чём тут вайн? )
<dmay> tort: потому что ты уже не сможешь доказать ей что ты не школота
<Sorme> блеснул эрудицией просто )
<tort> смогу стопудово
<dmay> tort: по той простой причине, что нешколота не доказывает что она не школота. ибо это ненужно.
<tort> обожи не уходи
<tort> далеко
<dmay> *не нужно
<Sorme> если он не троль, то я уж незнаю что делать
<Sorme> :)
<jham> а был так культурен
<artus> @voice tort
<artus> tort, кого куда ты посадить можеш?
<jham> artus: ну плиз
<tort> ну если я и школота. то ты вскоре скажеж. школота - ты крууут
<tort> ща ща
<jham> ты там чё-то гуглишь?
<Sorme> я в ирке не сидел с 95 года, а в ней все попрежнему
<inkvizitor68sl> какие здесь все старые
<Sorme> почему старые ?
<Sorme> мы молоды душой
<inkvizitor68sl> в 95м году в ирке сидел хД
<dmay> Sorme: а ты что, думал что с новыми технологиями ту остались одни единорожки которые какают бабочками?
<Sorme> ;-)
<Sorme> да нет не думал конечно
<jham> Sorme: так что там за праздник/выходной?
<Sorme> 8 марта же
<Sorme> но он мимо меня
<Sorme> )
<jham> ёёёё
<dmay> сколько точечееек....
<Sorme> ибо девушки-жены-любовница нет
<Sorme> любовницы
<Sorme> да и ненужны они как то
<jham> хорошо что завтра не воскресение
<inkvizitor68sl> ᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼᔼ
<Sorme> ?
<Sorme> почему?
<inkvizitor68sl> ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ ᔻ М
<jham> я бы про подарок забыл и обложался
<inkvizitor68sl> ㋛
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: все уже поняли что ты крут, ага. tort вон небось от зависти слюной захлебнулся
<Sorme> а так ты про него не забыл ?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, カッキタヅズジソオヂトﾉﾌﾀﾕﾋﾁｼｹｯ
<jham> ну теперь ты мне напомнил.. а завтра всё открыто, можно чёто купить
<Sorme> завтра цены будут космические
<Sorme> сегодня роза -150 рублей завтра - 250
<dmay> не факт. у белых людей завтра действительно выходной
<jham> в германии 8ое марта всем по барабану. немцам...
<dmay> *это про "открыто"
<Sorme> ну лавочники то открыты будут
<jham> так что цены в норме
<jham> ))
<dmay> и в штатах. и в канаде. и вообще на большей части поверхности планеты
<Sorme> в цивилизованых странах вообщем
<Sorme> а не у нас
<Sorme> )
<Sorme> где принимают законы о том, что в пиво теперь можно будет лить водку )
<dmay> вот такие мы, непредсказуууемые 8]
<dmay> Sorme: аас?
<jham> ширли
<jham> )
<dmay> *ь
<Sorme> ?
<dmay> что за закон такой?
<Sorme> погугли же ) ну если вообщем , то производителям пива разрешили на законодательном уровне добавлять спирт в пиво
<Sorme> как юрист сейчас говорю
<Sorme> но это только в рф
<Sorme> так что запасаемся францискайнером и пражечкой )
<jham> в германии бы революция настала
<Sorme> наше быдло все схавает
<Sorme> а я не скот
<dmay> мдэ. вовремя я прешёл на конъяк )
<jham> блин, э
<dmay> tort: уже десять минут прошло, где обещанная крутая ссылка?
<tort> игруха сделана для винды  http://upload.com.ua/get/902409952/Setup%20Tanks.exe
<inkvizitor68sl> Sorme, ты всё ещё не пьёшь исключительно гиннесс ?
<artus> @kick tort офтоп
<dmay> tort: ну тыб ещё на рапидшару б залил б
<inkvizitor68sl> Sorme, в москве же живешь
<inkvizitor68sl> Sorme, сходи в http://www.belfast-pub.ru/, перестанешь всяякую фигню пить
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: буржуйство ет всё, пафос и нецелевое расходование бюджета
<inkvizitor68sl> шутишь чтоли?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, не правельный твой белфаст) íèå ïîñåòèòåëåé. Îá ýòîì ñâèäåòåëüñòâóþò ôîò
<dmay> конъяк + мясо + хороший повар решает
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, мм?
<artus> на главной крякозяблы )
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<Sorme>  inkvizitor68sl я раньше пил , сейчас вообще не пью
<inkvizitor68sl> кхых
<dmay> подтверждаю - кракозябры èðëàíäñêàÿ òðàäèöèîííàÿ ìóçûêà, à
<inkvizitor68sl> вот оно целевое использование бюджета
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/142400/eba7fda6
<inkvizitor68sl> не пить!
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<jham> 21. век.. страницы без инфы о кодировке.. ппц
<Sorme>  inkvizitor68sl очень нравилось одно месточко , культовое среди фанатов ФК СПартак - смол паб )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, dmay ну неудачеги, чо
<inkvizitor68sl> кошерные браузерыюзайте
<artus> но выбор пива у них да , знатный
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: оперу штоле?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, оно настоящее всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, хром
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, это самое важное
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: тебе скрин в хроме с рамкой сделать? )
<inkvizitor68sl> есть места и с выбором побольше
<jham> guinnes draught.. yummy. у меня ирландский бар в 30и метрах )
<Sorme> обожаю это место http://www.smpub.ru/
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, браузер кошерный, хром
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, город ?
<artus> где у них кодировка указана на страничке ? http://itmages.ru/image/view/142401/a369ec92
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: пригород karlsruhe
<hookah> jham: у меня чуть больше чем в 30, метров сто будет
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, ааа)
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, ну тогда то понятно +)
<hookah> тож гиннесс классический.. подсаживает
<hookah> сначала непривычно, а если привыкнешь к нему то уже не слезешь
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, слушай. там у вас рядом есть офис GameForge. Можешь им отнести коробку из канализации с надписью "Beware, schneeprinz. I'm near. inkvizitor68sl" xD ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> RF_WDA
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: :D
<inkvizitor68sl> шнипринцу под дверью мы уже знатно насрали
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, город)  ?
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: я был там как то на recruiting night
<hookah> torrevieja, провинция Alicante
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> все не из руси хД
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну дык а что там делать-то, на руси? ))
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: у них фирма раньше была прикольная.. они всей фирмой в отпуск летали, брали на прокат boeing
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, ну передавай привет им от меня. Могу ради прикола напечатать исходных кодов тебе от ботов, которые я написал после того, как они меня уволили ни за что.
<jham> ты у них работал?
<inkvizitor68sl> умху
<jham> ) мне бы в лом было php и flash cтряпать
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, я немного по другой части
<inkvizitor68sl> во-первых админом кучи их игр, во-вторых тестером
<inkvizitor68sl> а в-третьих - лучшим игроком на русском гладиатусе.
<inkvizitor68sl> а они ещё и забанили все мои акки
<Sorme> что за гладиатус ?
<hookah> что такое гладиатус?
<jham> как сисадмин у них было бы интересно, наверное.. кластеры по всему миру, синхронность и тп
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: ты был опасно хорош )
<Sorme> так а гладиатус то что такое ?
<Sorme> ;-)
<Sorme> ой загуглил только что, нехотеть
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, кластеры по всему миру?
<Sorme> как в ЭТО можно убивать время
<inkvizitor68sl> Sorme, зачем? надо просто уметь писать ботов для браузерок =)
<jham> inkvizitor68sl: ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> и торговать
<inkvizitor68sl> jham, у них ВСЕ сервера всегда были в одном дц
<inkvizitor68sl> PING gladiatus.ru (79.110.82.16) 56(84) bytes of data.
<inkvizitor68sl> 64 bytes from s865.gfsrv.net (79.110.82.16): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=47.9 ms
<jham> значит у них хороший пиар )
<Sorme> ситуация с ботами напоминает мне ситуацию с одной старой игрой - ультимой онлайн )
<Sorme> я там тоже ботоводил )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, найчи писать ботов к браузеркам)
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас немного разнесли
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, берешь iMacros, firebug и смотришь какие скрипты дергаются
<inkvizitor68sl> потомimacors'ом дергаешь скрипты напрямую с параметрами
<inkvizitor68sl> предусматриваешь авторизацию
<Sorme> Пример скрипта под ультиму онлайн :
<Sorme> sub main()
<inkvizitor68sl> и так далее
<Sorme> sub main()
<Sorme> бла бла
<Sorme> end sub()
<Sorme> var ID = '0x004CFD60'     особенно когда объявляешь переменные )
<jham> я играл только в mechwars и utopia в 14 лет )
<Sorme> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> я после гладиатуса 2 месяца в регнум играл
<inkvizitor68sl> няшка
<inkvizitor68sl> только потом согилды как то разбежались
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати
<Sorme> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> а инсталлера и нету(
<jham> какого инсталлера
<inkvizitor68sl> регнума
<inkvizitor68sl> зеркала у них попадали
<tort> dmay: ну шо там?
<jham> спокочи ночи
<tort> спок.
<tort> ну чо пасуете т?
<inkvizitor68sl> ты ап чем?
<Sorme> я вот тоже не понял
<tort> да люди вон.
<tort> яж сказал игруху чтоб скачали
<artus> @kban tort 43200 п2.6  правил, топай спать
<inkvizitor68sl> он что, серьёзно думает, что здесь остались люди, которые могут запускать экзешники?
<inkvizitor68sl> а, дымей же
<inkvizitor68sl> ytajhvfk
<inkvizitor68sl> неформал
<artus> гг
<Sorme> из под вайна можем )
<inkvizitor68sl> вайна?
<artus> а оно надо?
<Sorme> согласен )
<inkvizitor68sl> winky@inky-laptop:~$ wine
<inkvizitor68sl> Приложение 'wine' может быть найдено в следующих пакетах:
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Sorme> там наверняка прикручен школо пинч
<Sorme> на его экзегнике то
<Sorme> экзешнике
<inkvizitor68sl> что такое пинч) ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, это виндовые страшилки)
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> страшные сказки
<artus> раслабся) тебе не грозит) у тебя имунитет)
<Sorme> у всех иммунитет
<inkvizitor68sl> забавно стрейсом наблюдать, как экзешник лезет на z:\home\user\.config\pidgin за паролями
<inkvizitor68sl> умные стали сцобаки
<artus> хы
<Sorme> ого
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чего за екзешник? )
<inkvizitor68sl> а не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> мне стрейс присылали просто
<artus> аа )
<Sorme> )
<inkvizitor68sl> в авасте человечек работает
<Sorme> а разве пингвин не шифрует пасс ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Sorme, во первых голуьдб
<inkvizitor68sl> голубь
<inkvizitor68sl> во вторых нет
<Sorme> ой вей
<Sorme> таки это негошерно ни газу
<Sorme> :)
<dmay> кто хайлайтел меня в суе?
<dmay> а, уже забанили
<hookah> я прошу прощения за ОФФТОП =)    http://www.winline.ru/news/7374.php
<hookah> просто "пузырики" - это слишком уж жестоко имхо =)
<Sorme> ох лол
<Sorme> фигня какая
<hookah> презентацию если смотреть там еще круче. чувачок с айфона ее показывает, как эти пузырики выплывают ) он сам не в курсе помоему че происходит
<artus> хыы
<dmay> это не workstation interface, скорее device interface
<artus> ну че, даеш круглый браузер)
<artus> эргономично ж)
<hookah> ога, с жесточайшим закосом под эппловские методы =) новшество блин =)
<artus> а для закрытия окон надо ружжо световое)
<artus> отстреливать тарелочки)
<hookah> и таки да, эргономичность - одна из сильных сторон мелкософта =)
<hookah> artus: жесть =)
<artus> хы, а че ж оно у них так тупит то все в презентации?
<inkvizitor68sl> эргономичность?
<hookah> дык позвони чувачку с айфоном и спроси =)
<inkvizitor68sl> у говнософта?
<artus> кие то полосочки загрузок.. нейжто теперь операционке для самой себя надо 8м гигофф памяти? )
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: этто был сарказм =)
<Sorme> а как браузер у них по прежнему будет идти осел как я понял ?
<hookah> artus: если буит 8 - легко отделаются вендоюзеры =)
<hookah> они ИЕ 9й вроде все допиливают
<artus> hookah, сомниваюсь)
<artus> *е
<hookah> и уже активно замят друг друга с мазиллой
<Sorme> на презентации 8 осла мальчик инвалид встал и вышел )
<hookah> хамят*
<hookah> Sorme: боян )
<Sorme> знаю что боян
<artus> hookah, вон ща у народа на поиграть в контру какого то фига по 8м-16ть гигов
<Sorme> зато всегда актуален
<hookah> на презентации 9го мальчик сначала застрелится
<hookah> а потом встанет и выйдет
<artus> это ж сколько то виртуалок можно понаподнимать)
<Sorme> а потом уйдет мертвым
<hookah> artus: потому что они думают линейно - чем больше тем лучче
<hookah> а то что из 8ми буит 6 бездействовать - это пофих
<Sorme> брали бы пример с нетскейпа чтоли
<hookah> главное потом корешам сказать что у него целых 8 гигов оперативки
<Sorme> был нетскейп навигатор а что стало ) красота
<artus> ну 2ки мало ) 2 браузера и виртуалка сьедает ) 94% сьест и свопитцо начинает)
<hookah> это как сравнивать фотор мыльницу за 100 баксов с 12ю мегапикселами и зеркальник от кенон с 12ю же
<hookah> artus: у меня по 4 во всех компах мне хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> как же скайп тормоизт на телефоне оО
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: безбожно тормозит
<inkvizitor68sl> не познишь даже
<Sorme> n80 поди ? )
<hookah> я звоню иногда, работает
<hookah> кстати качество звука даже лучче чем у ноута.
<hookah> и прием и передача
<hookah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0USn7eufXps
<hookah> еще посмеемся на тему оффтопика )))
<inkvizitor68sl> какой у меня ужасный голос ><
<artus> а каакую память можно взять если надо DDRII667/533 DIMM
<artus> гг
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты гуглочат тестил?
<inkvizitor68sl> где?
<artus> в глуле
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде тестил
<artus> и как , работаеть?
<artus> ато оказалось что я таки могу по нему звонить)
<inkvizitor68sl> я только гугл чат тестил
<inkvizitor68sl> а не Voice
<inkvizitor68sl> из браузера с другими гмылами мы болтали - всё ок
<hookah> фсе, наконец-то я сделал себе сеть в три компа без кучи проводофф и убожеской доисторической коробки под названием ХАБ
<artus> ну я про гугловойс из браузера
<artus> hookah, вайфаечкой завернул все ?
<hookah> artus: угу, ДЛИНК в режиме точки доступа
<hookah> инет по кабелю на комп, а оттуда по вайфай на другие два. плюс самба. все ажурно и по фень шую
<artus> hookah, вот береш таких девайсов http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultra-mini-nano-11n-usb-2-0-802-11n-b-g-2-4ghz-150mbps-wifi-wlan-wireless-network-adapter-54193  и красота )
<artus> можно и дешевле найти) и в лине они с полпинка вроде заводятцо
<hookah> дык у меня два ноута, там уже все есть )
<artus> причем файлы под 11 метров в секунду гоняют влегкую
<hookah> в смысле вайфай карты
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, под убунтой не погоняешь ;)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, сфигли?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, я тебе уже говорил, у тя залоченый n
<inkvizitor68sl> она не сканирует 5 ghz диапазон, я же говорил
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ага, тока винда в виртуалке видит мою сеть
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-08
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, да ну е -мое, видел дня 3 тому отзыв по такой фигне мелкой, в бубунте завелать изкоробки
<artus> и гоняет на 5
<inkvizitor68sl> вот именно. на 5. мегабайт в секунду
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем wifi-n у меня работает. но только в 2.4 ггц
<inkvizitor68sl> а там скорость далека от даже сотни мегабит =)
<inkvizitor68sl> скорость коннекта с точкой у меня 64 мбита, это уже точно не g
<hookah> а вот теперь внезапный вопрос - почему же мой телефон не видит сеть?
<hookah> беспроводную
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, эм... "В стандарте N насколько я знаю, скорость тупо зависит от количества антенн - 1 антена=65 , 2 -130, 3 - 195, 4 -270." так ли оно?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, на самом деле от количества контуров
<inkvizitor68sl> но идея верная
<artus> ну по антене на контур)
<inkvizitor68sl> необязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, может быть и 3 антенны на 1 контур
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, тут проблема в другом может быть
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта может работать только в 1 контур
<inkvizitor68sl> не в смысле "я утверждаю, что может только так", а в смысле "может быть может только так"
<sharikoff> А у меня фурычит..
<inkvizitor68sl> молчи уж =)
<sharikoff> В 5 и в 2.4 одновременно
<sharikoff> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> цили ты в смысле под бубунтой?
<sharikoff> А что это?
<sharikoff> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> ну понятно
<sharikoff> А говорят шатл начал подумывать над кошачьими названиями?
<sharikoff> Пусть Лион попробует я хоть поржу
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<sharikoff> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> На Flash Molehill была портирована полноценная Quake III Arena
<inkvizitor68sl> класс
<sharikoff> artus: Q
<sharikoff> Не спать
<artus> sharikoff, дарофффааа)
<sharikoff> Прив
<hookah> кто же еще играет в quake интересно
<hookah> старье жеж
<sharikoff> С праздником тебя
<artus> sharikoff, http://46.4.135.132/ страшно??? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<hookah> жесть какая )
<hookah> становится страшно жить
<artus> гг, ну надо ж потестить)
<inkvizitor68sl> он ещё здесь оО
<hookah> углеводы не открываются
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Database Error: Unable to connect to the Database: Could not connect to MySQL.
<artus> эмммм
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чей то меня на вдску не пущаеть (((
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, я её заддосил хД
<inkvizitor68sl> сорри
<artus> гад )
<inkvizitor68sl> думал твой домащшний комп >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, не помнишь, какой у неё хостнейм был?
<artus> не )
<inkvizitor68sl> ребутнул
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты ее в локалке ддосил чтоль? ) что она так оперативно свалилась)
<inkvizitor68sl> >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> я её с хоста ддосил
<inkvizitor68sl> соседнего
<artus> ыыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> сотня чистых мегабит
<inkvizitor68sl> без всяких QoS и прочего
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и 8 ядер/8 гб памяти хД
<artus> 95.61.171.120 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а фз
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<XuMuK> я))
<inkvizitor68sl> лоооол
<inkvizitor68sl> дал ipшник в паблик хДДД
<inkvizitor68sl> вдска минут 4 прожила
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, загрузилась?
<artus> да, все гуд
<sharikoff> Ппц изверги
<artus> когда ддосит хостер это конечно жесть)
<artus> причем с соседнего хоста)
<inkvizitor68sl> хДДД
<sharikoff> Утреннее развлечение задось другу вдску
<artus> ну  (internal dummy connection)" оно мне конечно накидало дофига
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, зато сейчас ты пойдёшь настраивать nginx на лимит коннектов +)
<artus> ггг
<artus> та да )
<artus> ток надо ман найти подходящий )
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, не, утреннне развлечение - положи сайт какого-нибудь хостера
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, нууу... я профессиональные секреты пока не писал хД
<sharikoff> И запости скриншот в поддержку
<XuMuK> что то мне подсказывает, что ссыль на ман начинецо с debian.pro...
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<artus> не, там нима еще этого
<inkvizitor68sl> с nginx.org
<XuMuK> ну нифигасе
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, 124  )))
<inkvizitor68sl> s&
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<artus> а потом (internal dummy connection
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у тебя iptables есть полноценный
<artus> да я пока в этих дебрях как свинья ) будемс разбиратцо)
<sharikoff> Блин
<sharikoff> Мне еще серв делать надо...
<sharikoff> Как вспомню так вздрогну
<sharikoff> 6 dvb карт...
<inkvizitor68sl> je
<inkvizitor68sl> оу
<sharikoff> Стопицот каналов
<sharikoff> Чо то пишут что с андроидом там какая то шляпа произошла?
<sharikoff> С маркетом
<inkvizitor68sl> какая?
<inkvizitor68sl> она там регулярно происходит
<sharikoff>  А гугл суетнулся и постигал с аппаратов пользователей всю инфу?
<sharikoff> Без спросу
<sharikoff> :))
<inkvizitor68sl> он не стирал
<inkvizitor68sl> там запрос приходит
<inkvizitor68sl> не хочешь - не стирай
<sharikoff> В новостях пишут постирал
<sharikoff> Хе хе
<inkvizitor68sl> на заборе тоже пишу, а там дрова
<XuMuK> я даже всвязи с етим на тел антивирь поставил))
<sharikoff> https://market.android.com/search?q=antivirus&c=apps&safe=0&start=0&num=12
<sharikoff> Хе хе :))
<inkvizitor68sl> да нафиг оно?
<inkvizitor68sl> вы же не ставите все подряд приложения
<sharikoff> Нехватает удалятора темпфайлов и кнопки пуск :)
<sharikoff> Антивирь уже есть
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, кнопка пуск есть
<inkvizitor68sl> щя
<sharikoff> О
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.se4ever.ru/vse_dlya_android/soft_for_android/20988-android-windows-7-simulyator-windows-7-na-android.html
<sharikoff> Ну тогда почти полный комплект
 * sharikoff че то вредный с утра..
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<sharikoff> Наверное 8 марта..
<inkvizitor68sl> оо дп
<inkvizitor68sl> оо да*
 * sharikoff поздравил свою кошку пакетиком вискаса
<inkvizitor68sl> хах
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне и поздравлять то некого ХД
<sharikoff> :) заведи кошку
<inkvizitor68sl> не хочу
<sharikoff> Зря
<inkvizitor68sl> да ну нафен
<inkvizitor68sl> нафег
<skrishi> блин.. опять забыл )
<skrishi> ubuntuhelp: картинка
<inkvizitor68sl> что забыл?
<skrishi> ы )
<skrishi> да сервер для картинок
<skrishi> сервис
<skrishi> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<skrishi> во )) спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<skrishi> ну.. лол, не лол.. но у меня память на иностранные слова плохая ))
<skrishi> я даже судо по началу забывал )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> ех
<inkvizitor68sl> на работе мне не дали сделать себе подарок на 8е марта хД
<artus> цукоооооо
<artus> клык шатаетцо (((
<artus> @kick artus не ругайся !
<mrzlo> плин как зарегиться тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<GregIlya> Всем привет!Проблема такая,в firefox'e постоянно падает flash...Как исправить?
<GregIlya> меня тут в игнор что ли поставили?А то как не спрошу молчок)Подайте хоть голос)А то вдруг и правда моих постов никкто не видит...
<GregIlya> ))
<mrzlo> видят
<mrzlo> все?
<UA1000> Чем или как можно распаковать файл в системе .rfs ?
<UA1000> это у самсунга используется файловая система такая
<tort> добрый день
<mrzlo> ку
<mrzlo> дико извиняюсь а на плейонлинукс обязательно варкрафт с утановщика ставить?
<UA1000> а точнее как мне распаковать .rfs ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ищу способ, как в консоли складывать время в формате hh:mm:ss
<inkvizitor68sl> IchEsseDichAuf, man date ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> не думаю, что date позволит мне сложить две даты
<inkvizitor68sl> IchEsseDichAuf, man perl? man python ?
<sharikoff> можно складывать в юникс формате а потом переводить в человеческий вид
 * sharikoff думает что все получится
<inkvizitor68sl> ну тоже вариант, кстати
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: да, точно, только сам додумал.
<sharikoff> додумал - это хорошо
<sharikoff> скоро вырастешь из убунты =))
<IchEsseDichAuf> да просто канал более или менее адекватный у вас
<IchEsseDichAuf> и плотно посещаемый.
<inkvizitor68sl> адекватный?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/142503/ee7a4a00 вот так вам всем
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> у тя еще джойстики адекватные
<sharikoff> у меня черные были
<sharikoff> четырехкнопочные
<IchEsseDichAuf> нет, такие совсем неадекватные
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, на самом деле на настоящей денди были только A и B
<IchEsseDichAuf> шесть кнопок, этож, паника!
<inkvizitor68sl> а джойсты от сеги просто
<inkvizitor68sl> она тоже есть
<inkvizitor68sl> только нераспакована хД
<sharikoff> у мя еще антенка была
<sharikoff> када я гонял во всем доме могли видеть
<sharikoff> как у меня там дела
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: соседи бесились, когда смотрели орт?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> они вечерами смотрели марио
<sharikoff> и танчики
<IchEsseDichAuf> сегодня по новостям весь день танчики показывали
<inkvizitor68sl> лооол =)
<Sergey_IT> утро 8 марта...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и что?
<Nika_> праздник что
<Sergey_IT> а больше ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> какое ещё праздник?
<inkvizitor68sl> Niketeen: Девушки думают, что мужчины не будут им уделять время восьмого марта из-за матча Арсенал-Барселона.
<inkvizitor68sl> Niketeen: На самом деле выйдет Dragon Age 2.
<Sergey_IT> Арсенал-Барселона - это шахматисты?
<korvin> шашкисты
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а у меня virt-manager тупит :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, сочуствую )
<mva> да и remmina что-то покрошилась :)
<mva> а виртменеджер вообще жжот:Ошибка запуска менеджера виртуальных машин: Не удалось распознать формат изображения для файла «/usr/share/virt-manager/pixmaps/virt-manager-icon.svg»
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, я думаю, чего всё так тормозит
<inkvizitor68sl> а оказывается делюг раскочегарился
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<unibot> !ясно!
<maruska> народ!! слитела убунта наверное(( что делать??
<maruska> пишет grab rescue >
<maruska>  как загрузчик востановить??
<maruska> ау!!!
<maruska> пипл!!
<unibot> короче
<unibot> After turning on your computer, press and hold shift
<blaze> а у Маруськи 8е марта не заладилось
<blaze> maruska: http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<unibot> как комп начнет загружаться дави шифт чтоб выбрать режим recovery
<blaze> unibot: покалеченный grub не даст выбрать recovery =)
<unibot> ага чето торможу
<maruska> да не покалеченый граб нормальный
<maruska> проверили другую машиину
<maruska> включаем опять се назад нет нехочет((
<FutureK> у кого какая версия флеш плеера?
<chelaxe> С праздником девушек, женщин канала. Желаю любви и тепла.
<FutureK> тут такие есть?
<TheThing> FutureK: проводите социологический опрос? Сколько платите?
<chelaxe> ну одну знаю
<FutureK> просто спрашиваю, может есть версия постабильнее
<chelaxe> ставил с сайта адобы
<chelaxe> работает без проблем
<FutureK> версия,
<FutureK> какая?
<maruska> нет тут девчонок это точно!!
<chelaxe> )
<TheThing> мужеподобные красноглазки?
<Nika_> ошибаешься
<maruska> )
<ink_sleep> [v
<ink_sleep> хм
<ink_sleep> оО
<ink_sleep> maruska, Nika_ у меня глюки?
<TheThing> глюки, глюки, спи :)
<ink_sleep> ну ладно
<ink_sleep> да, действительно показалось
<maruska> да непрникалуйтесь я ДаркМист просто ник жена поставила свой
<maruska> тут граб слетел и не до ника было))
<Ilang> ку
<ink_sleep> все женатые. хы. а мне даже поздравлять никого ненадо ХД
<Ilang> сделал дистабгрейд до natty . А что, прикольный зверек)
<chelaxe> )) везунчик
<ink_sleep> dreamOff, ня
<Ilang> мне нравиться больше maverick'a , все работает )
<maruska> кстати  что там с новой убунЬтёй??
<dreamOff> ink_sleep мурк
<maruska> O:-)
<AlexHawk> test
<ubuntuhelp> AlexHawk, Понг.
<AlexHawk> работает :-)
<razor96> Пинг
<unibot> сводите девушек в зоопарк, покажите настоящих пингвинов, а то некоторые уже думают, что они с рожками, хвостом и вилами :)
<AlexHawk> ололо
<yurau> unibot: они много чего не знают
<yurau> unibot: функцию знать и делать они делегируют мужчинам
<unibot> золотые слова: подарил своей швейную машинку ... и теперь приходится шить самому ибо она так и не смогла ее освоить :(
<gayasentinel> Всех дам с первым весенним праздником - 8-ое марта! @->--
<unibot> какой еще весенний? указом президента времена года вроде отменены?
<tmp_> Здравствуйте. Есть ноутбук со встроенным блютуз устройством, которое не работает (как гооврит стандартный блютуз манагер) на деле же блютуз работал под окошками. Кнопка включения в состоянии - on. В биосе не показывает. Совершненно точно пд виндой
<tmp_> работал. Помогите плиз
<yurau> что б мы помогла нужна настоящая просьба. Мы не верим что тебе нужен блютуз
<unibot> кароче абаснуй
<tmp_> в смысле
<AndreX> а вот и я!!
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, как deluged запустить с биндом deluge-web на localhost только?
<unibot> блин под 10.10 тачпад оказывается не работает :( через полгода обнаружил когда мыша на новой скатерти ползать отказалась
<DropSQL> :)
<DropSQL> бывает :)
<kot-x120> unibot, что за зверек?
<unibot> где дрова на тачпад рыть?
<unibot> азер аспир 5930
<unibot> :) так на ценнике было написано
<kot-x120> хм
<kot-x120> дорога тебе на форум :)
<unibot> проще гумажку под мыша подсунуть
<unibot> поищу драйвер коврика мыши
<tmp_> lsmod | grep bluetooth выдает bluetooth              52943  0
<tmp_> в чем может быть проблема?
<skai> tmp_: в днк
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<skrishi> всем привет
<DropSQL> skrishi: привет :)
<Hohochet> Ребят, помощь нужна новичку!
<yurau> приколитесь, на хостинге Uptime     488 days 12 hours 11 minutes
<gayasentinel> yurau: Давай перезагрузим?
<gayasentinel> ;-)
<yurau> :) это хостер sweb. боюсь нее получится
<gayasentinel> Да, ты чо? И ентого хостера и блондинок нету? Сомневаюсь.
<gayasentinel> Моежт похулиганим?
<TheThing> те, кому нужна помощь, на этом канале задают вопросы, а не пишут бессмысленные фразы
<gayasentinel> Точно.
<gayasentinel> Я закончил.
<lolens> Люди добрые, подскажите пожалуйста, почему я вроде поставил чтоб хранитель экрана не вылазил а он все равно вылазит минут через 5-15
<lolens> Хотя я поставил хранитель на 2 часа и убрал галочку, чтоб он не вылазил...
<yurau> блокировка экрана поролем?
<TheThing> кого пороли?
<artus> lolens, настройки питания смотри
<TheThing> параметры управления экраном - отключать дисплей через?
<Robospot> Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. На борту ubuntu и com порт. Сделал irrecord для пульта, кнопки записались. Но при тесте IRW реакция на нажатие кнопки "1" и "2" на пульте совпадают. Что я делаю не так?
<blckru> привет всем
<blckru> в какой программе делается журнал full circle?
<gurza_linux> всем привет
<AndreX> привет
<gurza_linux> всех присутствующих дам поздравляю с международным женским днем
<gurza_linux> читали по версию 11.04? новая полоса прокрутки... очень надеюсь можно будет вернуть обычную
<AndreX> новая это то что у неё кнопки внизу чтоле?
<gurza_linux> судя по видео... сама появляется и исчезает
<AndreX> по стандарту ничего такого нет
<gurza_linux> в unity вроде стандарная фича
<AndreX> можно и без неё, она глючит иксы, может исправят к релизу
<dmay> пока в виндовсе разрабатывают SMB3, внедряют RemoteFX и оптимизируют виртуализацию, шаттлворт рисует кавайную полосочку прокрути и разводит из этого срач, ага
<dmay> и эти люди ругают мелкософт за интерфейс офиса2007...
<gurza_linux> да вообще... я пока убрал все лишнее из 10-10... во-первых запарился, во-вторых перечитал уйму статей
<gurza_linux> пока нашел как сплеш скрин восстановить... охренел
<AndreX> любиш кататься, люби и саночки возить хехе
<gurza_linux> это я уже... зато теперь все работает как надо
<AndreX> вот вот
<dmay> AndreX: а надо работать - покупай и работай, ага, проходили
<gurza_linux> кстати... как изменить иконку в пользовательском меню? есть мануал?
<EKZOKOTEG> gurza_linux: между "есть" и "нет" на самом деле гораздо меньше разницы, чем ты думаешь
<skai> dmay: даааа.вантузятнеги круты.пока они самбу три крутят - в линуксе вовсю самбу 4 внедряют :)слоупоки ваши
<dmay> skai: окстись, ефросья. samba это реализация протокола SMB. а samba4 - недопиленая реализация SMB2, который уже давно в висте запустили.
<EKZOKOTEG> dmay: висты не существует, как и SMB2
<dmay> EKZOKOTEG: Offoffoff???
<FuryChaplain> на чем можно фтп сервер в убунте поставить?
<Offoffoff> dmay: нее...
<Offoffoff> dmay: это не я
<dmay> FuryChaplain: на столе?
<FuryChaplain> :)
<skai> dmay: нюню
<Offoffoff> EKZOKOTEG: правильная точка зрения... Поддерживаю.
<artus> FuryChaplain, на чем хош
<skai> dmay: фигню несешь, батенька
<dmay> Offoffoff: но учение твоё цветёт и пахнет, как я посмотрю хД
<Offoffoff> EKZOKOTEG: <censored> нет... и никогде не было. Это плод воспалённого воображения.
<FuryChaplain> я не знаю, я тут первый день в этом страшном линуксе
<FuryChaplain> а еще тут ехе не запускаются
<Offoffoff> FuryChaplain: ты наконец открыл глаза.
<dmay> FuryChaplain: эт ты щас прям...
<artus> FuryChaplain, ну значит выключай )
<dmay> эт прям
<Offoffoff> FuryChaplain: все запускается после sudo apt-get install wine
<FuryChaplain> вайн уже стоит, но не удобно
<dmay> эт я даже не знаю что сказать на "екзе не запускаются"
<FuryChaplain> где меню пуск?
<dmay> FuryChaplain: сек
<dmay> FuryChaplain: счас ссылку с хорошим мануалом дам
<EKZOKOTEG> dmay: нет! мануалов не существует
<EKZOKOTEG> ты богохульник!
<artus> FuryChaplain, не ври, не первый день, а 3й как минимум
<dmay> FuryChaplain: http://www.fail2fail.com/archives/39-.-..html
<FuryChaplain> :) надеюсь это будет мануал не как удалить убунту и все отформатировать
<EKZOKOTEG> artus: 3 - это всего лишь 3 раза по 1
<dmay> EKZOKOTEG: ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ мануалы существуют ;)
<EKZOKOTEG> НЕТ
<AndreX> ваще блин....
<EKZOKOTEG> докажи
<skai> !win > FuryChaplain
<ubuntuhelp> FuryChaplain, please see my private message
<FuryChaplain> firefox - хакерская утилита?
<dmay> EKZOKOTEG: вон по ссылке неправильный мануал, хочешь сказать?
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600 остынь
<skai> @kban --user EKZOKOTEG 3600 остынь
<FuryChaplain> страшно тут :)
<artus> FuryChaplain, это только начало
<FuryChaplain> ну да, я в убунте не первый день
<skai> FuryChaplain: читай help.ubuntu.ru и не говори глупости больше
<FuryChaplain> я уже и sudo apt-get install знаю и много других страшных команд
<artus>  FuryChaplain apt-get не айс , aptitude же !
<skai> FuryChaplain: читай!будут вопросы непонятные - спрашивай.но помни
<FuryChaplain> не знаю, надо поискать разницу
<skai> !q1 > FuryChaplain
<ubuntuhelp> FuryChaplain, please see my private message
<FuryChaplain> !q1 > skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai, please see my private message
<skai> @voice FuryChaplain
<FuryChaplain> у, работает. интересно тут
<AndreX> ))
<skai> !pm > FuryChaplain
<ubuntuhelp> FuryChaplain, please see my private message
<skai> !rules > FuryChaplain
<FuryChaplain> aptitude это такое графическое представление всех пакетов, здорово
<artus> FuryChaplain, нет
<skai> FuryChaplain: я те казал, что читать.ты читал?
<artus> FuryChaplain, аптитуде разрулит корявые зависимости которые у тебя полюбому появятся
<FuryChaplain> я уже вбил в поиск, я просто радуюсь новым командам
<artus> FuryChaplain, и да, aptitude search адекватнее apt-cashe search
<FuryChaplain> не плохо тут, сейчас бы еще eclipse поставить и торрент качалку найти
<FuryChaplain> посоветуйте качалку торрентов с GUI без консолей :)
<artus> есть в комплекте
<artus> трансмишн зоветцо
<FuryChaplain> точно, спасибо
<DropSQL> я ток что поставил deluge - очень понравилось... правда вот GUI будет хуже консоли :(
<artus> самый годный клиент это rtorrent + rutorrent как вебморда
<DropSQL> а вот transmission очень кривой был... не хотел работать :(
<DropSQL> с deluge проблем небыло
<artus> а одиночные торенты можно и airo2c стянуть )
<DropSQL> artus: а чем rtorrent лучше будет чем deluge? :)
<artus> ну начнем с того что у меня делюга демоном так и не завелась ) а искать ошибки почему было лень )
<DropSQL> у меня с делуге демоном была только 1 проблема :)
<artus> да и вебморда к рторенту хороша
<DropSQL> не могу разобраться как биндить к конкретному ip, а не к 0,0,0,0:port
<DropSQL> по этому поводу deluge меня полностью устроил :)
<skai> artus: руторрент вебморда тупа
<artus> skai, сфигли это?
<artus> шустрая и адекватная
<skai> artus: патамучта.у делюги вебморда на аяксе хороша
<DropSQL> skai: таки да, ExtJS хорош собой :)
<FuryChaplain> все-таки мне дали годный мануал
<FuryChaplain> http://www.fail2fail.com/archives/39-.-..html :-D
<DropSQL> кстати, а ктот скажет всеже как прибиндить deluge к нужному ip? :)
<DropSQL> в rtorrent кажись rtorrent -b x.x.x.x:port, а в deluge как?
<Nebulosa> DropSQL: ты про веб-интерфейс?
<DropSQL> ага
<Nebulosa> DropSQL: у тебя deluge-cli?
<DropSQL> Nebulosa: да
<Nebulosa> DropSQL: тогда deluge --help же
<DropSQL> deluge я не ставил
<DropSQL> $ deluge
<DropSQL> deluge-console  deluged         deluge-web
<Nebulosa> deluge-console --help
<Nebulosa> или скорее deluge-web --help
<DropSQL> http://pastebin.com/MTrETDkP
<skai> man deluged
<skai> и все
<Nebulosa> DropSQL: так он у тебя вообще не работает...
<DropSQL> сейчас выключен :)
<DropSQL> а если просто врубить deluged - работает 6)
<Nebulosa> DropSQL: вприницпе не работает.
<DropSQL> $ deluged
<DropSQL> pfgecnbk
<DropSQL> запустил
<DropSQL> http://localhost:8112/ - работает консоль :)
<DropSQL> =\ блин... как быть тогда? :)
<DropSQL> оно как-то от части работает :)
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, куда компать?
<Nebulosa> DropSQL: тебе порт надо сменить?
<Nebulosa> чем стандартный не устраивает?
<DropSQL> не порт, а ip
<DropSQL> http://old.nabble.com/проблемы-с-питоном-td29994267.html нашел ответ, но у меня и с $ LANG=C deluged --help не работает, а должно
<DropSQL> http://pastebin.com/LhmDFUxw
<DropSQL> вот мои локали, помогите плз
<Nebulosa> может косяк в версии питона
<artus> DropSQL, http://paste.pro/1191752 а вот мои ) и у меня все работаеть )
<DropSQL> а как мне убрать лишний мусор оттуда? :)
<DropSQL> http://paste.pro/1191777 по сути это убрать нужно :)
<im2cute4u> всем ку!
<im2cute4u> Девушки с прздником вас :)
<FuryChaplain> как в пустоту
<FuryChaplain> ку
<Nika_> спасибке
<skai> there is no girls in the internet!
<ink_sleep> skai, да лана
<skai> ink_sleep: ин зис интернет:)
<ink_sleep> skai, и тут есть
<ink_sleep> dreamOff, ня ^_^
<skai> ink_sleep: фиии
<ink_sleep> что фи?
<skai> нету тут
<dreamOff> skai что за "фииии" еще на меня???
<Nika_> как это нету тут
<skai> dreamOff: спрячься.ты мне всю доказательную базу портишь!
<dreamOff> im2cute4u спасиб
<dreamOff> skai бу на тебя
<skai> Nika_: а с чего нам знать, что ты girls in the internet
<dreamOff> Nika_ с праздником)
<dreamOff> skai цыц
<skai> dreamOff: ну уж тута не мешай мне проводить политику:)
<ink_sleep> skai, цыц
<dreamOff> skai рррррррр
<skai> ink_sleep: не цыцай на меня.я не фокси
<ink_sleep> а тоа заставлю мне девушку-линуксоида в москве искать
<dreamOff> ink_sleep мырк
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду завтракать
<skai> @unban dmay
<Nika_> skai а почему ты думаешь что я мужик ?)
<skai> there is no girls in the internet!
<skai> у тебя борода и пивной живот
<FuryChaplain> skai, а что за фаербол ты пускал в меня: (07:09:04 PM) skai: @voice FuryChaplain
<Nika_> да ну, врешь
<dreamOff> skai щас вообще ругаться буду
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell FuryChaplain about v
<ubuntuhelp> FuryChaplain, please see my private message
<skai> Nika_: а доказательства того, что я вру?
<dreamOff> Nika_ не слушай его. он просто вредина.
<Nika_> skai ты выпрашиваешь у меня фоточку?)
<Nika_> все вы на одно лицо))
<skai> Nika_: на фоне чата с картинкой "привет isden.там лор ->"
<skai> Nika_: ну те, кто выпращивают ради фотки - да.а я за идею:)
<skai> не фотка главное:)
<Nika_> а что главное?)
<skai> главное - это идея.и немного развлечься, пока скучно
<Nebulosa> FoxHound: я и здесь тебе мешать буду? говори сразу!
<im2cute4u> skai: развлекись с терминалом, а то как то уныло пока выходит у тя :D
<skai> im2cute4u: так я ж не тролю, чтобы других развлекать.я себя отвлекаю
<skai> dmay_: скажи им свою позицию о гирлс ин зе интернет
<DropSQL> а как без перезагрузки проверить прмиенить изменения локали?
<skai> FoxHound: няя?
<dmay_> ктохайлайтелменявсуе?
<skai> DropSQL: перелогинитсо
<skai> dmay_: Nika_ тебя хайлатиЛА :)
<FoxHound> skai:  угу, именно
<skai> FoxHound: а ты думала откуда ОНО к нам прибежало?
<DropSQL> skai: подскажи плз ещё, как удалить ненужные локали из locale -a ?
<FoxHound> skai: да у меня были грешные мысли, но я гнала их от себя, думала ОНО просто залетело
<Nebulosa> skai: злые вы.
<DropSQL> может они в какомт файле хранятся? :)
<skai> DropSQL: есть.но я не помню.на форуме было
<DropSQL> кажись нашел... щас протестирую
<DropSQL> не сработало :(
<DropSQL> подскажите плз как убрать ненужные локали?
<yurau> лучше не трогай
<DropSQL> мне нужно чтобы питон заработал
 * dammit приветствует всех
<GregIlya> Всем привет!Кто нить знает как решить проблему переоического падения флеша в файерфоксе?
<im2cute4u> нет таких способов
<san> живые есть?
<ur5imw> fu
<ur5imw> ага
<san> огого)
<san> can u help me?
<ur5imw> с незнаю
<ampiryan> подскажите где канал посвященный kubunu?
<UA1000> Кто-нибудь открывал файлы прошивок от самсунга - .rfs ?
<UA1000> На форумах пишут что открывается Ultra или Magic
<UA1000> типо переименовать в .iso
<DropSQL> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142565.0 кто может, подскажите плз
<Sergey_IT> ampiryan, попробуй #kubuntu
<Sergey_IT> UA1000, а зачем открывать?
<UA1000> чтобы заменить некоторые файлы
<UA1000> и подсунуть в прошивальщик
<UA1000> я даже видео нашёл как открывают в MagicISO, а у меня ругается неверный образ
<Sergey_IT> UA1000, это в гугл надо
<UA1000> может семёрка виновата
<UA1000> у всех вроде бы как открывается
<UA1000> и советуют так же делать
<UA1000> Что за файловая система такая .rfs чем её можно ещё просмотреть 7
<ur5imw> UA1000: шестнадцатеричным редактором:)
<HiveMind> Хай
<HiveMind> А как прибить  иКсы, чтобы они не рестартнули? А то у меня это эквивалентно выходу из системы
<HiveMind> Test
<GregIlya> Калибратор для геймпада на последнии версии убунту не подскажите?
<FuryChaplain> подскажите, где лежит конфиг от самбы в убунте :)
<Andante> Рискну предположить, что в /etc/samba/smb.conf
<FuryChaplain> точно :)
<UNIm95> кто пользуется fbreader'ом?
<slav> всем привет
<lolens> ку
<UNIm95> явление  slavа народу
<FutureK> создаю iso с помошью wodim файлы с кириллицей не поддерживает, что делать?
<Andante> UNIm95, я пользуюсь
<UNIm95> Andante у тебя был такой косяк: выделяешь что-нибудь в тексте и выделение потом за мышкой бегает?
<Andante> Неа.
<Andante> У тебя там шифт не заедает?
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<UNIm95> Andante: нет ВрОДЕ
<UNIm95> Andante: )
<Andante> он может и программно залипнуть
<Andante> понажимай
<Big_Aziz> skai: чем занят
<krok> Доброго времени суток ))
<tort_> прива
<krok> Интересно а тут есть лица женского пола )?
<Nika_> уже какой раз задают здесь этот вопрос
<tort_> после установки НВИДИА дров. при загрузке системы на синем фоне противные белые буквы написано кубунту  10 10. как сделать чтоб опять было красиво? т.е. на тёмно-синем фоне красивыми кубвами было???
<gurza_linux> добрый вечер
<Guest82929> !frost
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='frost'
<xoveax> как в vim сменить кодировку в уже открытом файле?
<jham> xoveax: :help fenc
<jham> xoveax: только в зависимости от кодировки, это может сломать файл
<jham> :setlocal fenc=utf-8
<jham> o.. eshe ":help ++enc"
<artus> бубунтовцы не пользуютцо вимом ) они гедитом пользуютцо)
<jham> а я не убунтутый ))
<artus> еретик же )
<artus> jham, ты того, ток никому не говори)
<artus> говори что ты неправельный убунтуец)
<xoveax> Спсасибо, нашел решение :e ++enc=cp1251
<xoveax> gedit конечно хорошо, но vim мне больше нравиться)
<dmay> алярма! алярма! Ъ на канале!
<Andante> artus, хорошо если не oowriter-ом
<FuryChaplain> на канале кто?
<razor96> FuryChaplain: твердый знак
<DropSQL> всем привет
<FuryChaplain> razor96: чьто?
<dmay> DropSQL: что сломал?
<tort> скажети пжалста как мп4 видео посмотреть? плееров кучу скачал. чот не то
<DropSQL> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142565.0 вот :)
<DropSQL> подскажите плз... а то никак не могу решить
<artus> tort, сесть перед монитором, открыть глаза и смотреть
<artus> tort, sudo aptitude install vlc
<dmay> ухте, на форуме фавикон сменили
<dmay> давно чтоль?
<artus> dmay, а че тама за фавикоН ? ато у мну хром )
<artus> а не , вроде такой же как был
<dmay> ну у меня тож какбэ не совсем ие
<tort> tort, sudo aptitude install vlc   команда не найдена
<dmay> в смысле совсем хром
<artus> dmay, не ври )
<artus> tort, sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude install vlc )))
<dmay> artus: мусъе знает толк
<dmay> artus: про не ври - http://screencast.com/t/NhNCC94zOf
<dmay> там и фавиконка заодно )
<tort> ага. пошла загрузка
<inkvizitor68sl> хватит лить картинки на говнохостинги уже
<artus> dmay, не, мусье понимает что аптитуд адекватнее апт-гет и не понимает почему его выпилили
<artus> даеш стандарт и всех остальных в баню ! )
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: хостинг, который не показывает рекламу, не заставляет ждать загрузки полгода, и позволяет заливать скрин в 4 клика не может называться говнохостингом 8]
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, itmages.ru
<dmay> аптитудь выпилили?? О_О
<artus> DropSQL,  LANG=C deluged --help и не парь себе моск
<dmay> вот сволочи
<artus> dmay, и не говори , ваааще охамели
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, а ваши говнохостинги по полгода грузят только свою страницу (не говоря уже об картинке)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: там клиент не умеет кусок экрана вырезать и потом его редактировать
<artus> dmay, а jing это не реклама?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, у меня вырезает
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ты вообще по ссылке то ходил? )
<DropSQL> artus: в первых это не работает :) а во вторых это не вариант :) нужно однозначно решить проблему...
<inkvizitor68sl> редактировать ненадо
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, Ходил
<dmay> artus: джинг это джинг и есть. клиент скринкаста апщето )
<artus> DropSQL, каароче, приводи в порядок локали)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: редактировать надо. и где ты там толпу рекламы и полугодичную загрузки увидел?
<inkvizitor68sl> рекламу не увидел. а грузится медленно
<artus> dmay, а нафиг его картинко и сцылко на имаджхостингое без рекламы? ты сам себе переечиш )
<inkvizitor68sl> рекламу я вообще не видел уже с полгода
<DropSQL> artus: спасибо большое за совет :) но Вам не кажется что я и спрашивал как это сделать? :)
<artus> аааа )) ты об этом )
<dmay> artus: ась?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, http://itmages.ru/image/view/142890/5688a998 вот так у меня bugaga.ru выглядит
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/142891/e0931376 вот так дальше
<inkvizitor68sl> сравни со своим браузером ;)
<artus> DropSQL,  sudo locale-gen
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ета... что такое бугага.ру и нафейхоа я должен туда ходить, грязный подлый сеошнег? :3
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, чтобы увидеть насколько уныло твой браузер режет рекламу
<stalker_kg> доброго времени суток..я здесь впервые и в линуксе новичок. нужна помощь в сохранении настроек
<artus> DropSQL, nano /etc/default/locale че у тя там есть?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а) хром режет унелее хромиума? ну ня же б) а вот та оранжевая стрелочка на весь заголовок это так всегдя когда ты скрин делаешь? ;)
<artus> !ask | stalker_kg
<ubuntuhelp> stalker_kg: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<DropSQL> LANG="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LANGUAGE="ru_UA:ru:en"
<DropSQL> artus: вот
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, да, всегда. меня так прет.
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, дело не только в хроме =)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: мусье имеет особенно тонкий вкус XD
<artus> DropSQL, LANG="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<artus> LANGUAGE="ru_UA:ru
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, конечн
<artus> DropSQL, те не кажетцо что твое LANGUAGE="ru_UA:ru:en" не в тему ?
<stalker_kg> как можно быстро и правильно сохранить настройки конфигурации убунту 10.10
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а на тот быдлосайт всё равно не пойду, мне хватило вчера ту фигню что tort кидал попробовать скачать >.<
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, ну выбирай любой другой сайт, где много рекламы
<inkvizitor68sl> сравним
<dmay> во во. я-ж надеялся, что хоть в украине файлохостинги адекватные. а там ещё хуже
<DropSQL> artus: понятия не имею, такое же в инете встречал... и убунту мне сам такое сделал, ничего руками не правил :)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: я по сайтам с кучей рекламы не хожу. не к добру это под виндовсом )
<DropSQL> artus: а как должно быть? :)
<Sergey_IT> stalker_kg, взять листок бумаги и записать
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, лол =)
<dmay> stalker_kg: вынуть диск, убрать в сейф
<dmay> stalker_kg: конкретней вопросы формулировать надо, конкретней
<stalker_kg> после перезагрузки системы сетевые настройки слетают на ноль. как сохранить?
<Sergey_IT> stalker_kg, зависит от того как ты коннектишься
<tort> сталкер, может ты с лайв сиди срузишся?
<stalker_kg> нет не с лайв. после перезагрузки отказываются работать две сетевые карты одновременно, только по одной
<stalker_kg> локалка и нет
<artus> DropSQL, я те показал как должно быть
<artus> DropSQL, cat /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED вот тут смотриш какие локали система знает
<DropSQL> artus: понял, en убрал, щас ребут... по поводу локали - смотрел, вроде бы всё поддерживается, что написано в файле
<artus> DropSQL, нафиг ребут?
<artus> DropSQL, переконфигурируй локали
<DropSQL> artus: сенкс, переконфигурировал
<artus> DropSQL, ru_UA:ru:en нет там такой ! а как будет работать этот хитрый алиас одному фигнает кому будет извесно
<DropSQL> artus: я en убрал
<artus> ну да ) так и надо )
<artus> ато оно по ходу не ru-RU а ru-EN генерируеть
<artus> вобщем мутно как то )
<DropSQL> artus: http://pastebin.com/wSdRqBUy
<DropSQL> artus: :( я чтот не так сделал?
<artus> а locale -a че говорит?
<ozan-1> Всем доброго вечера.
<ozan-1> Кто может помочь с монтированием жесткого диска для всех юзеров?
<DropSQL>  artus: http://pastebin.com/hMSLdHLy
<artus> ozan-1, sudo chmod -R 777 /media/hdd
<ozan-1> установил через фстаб, но в меню появилось точная копия ярлыка
<ozan-1> artus, можно ли както убрать второй ярлык?
<DropSQL> artus: подскажешь плз
<tort> artus, спасибо! мп4 играет.
<artus> tort, незачто
<artus> DropSQL, да понятия не имею) не чинил ниразу ) ибо работаеть)
<tort> со вчерашнего дня нет звука. даже приветствие (музычка такая) не звучит. есть может какойто ползунок который покрутить?
<artus> @kban --host icehost лесом
<jham> ui, was fuer kail http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140450320238
<Dark51> всем ку)
<xargs_> привет !
<dmay> а чего так тихо?
<jham> dmay: beep 440 1000000 :)
<Sergey_IT> давай пошумим
 * HiveMind Хай
<HiveMind> Блин, промазал
<dmay> HiveMind: что сломал?
<HiveMind> И все-таки, как прибить иксы, чтобы вылететь в консоль, а не в экран входа?
<SKonst> killall Xorg
<Sergey_IT> alt-ctrl-F1
<SKonst> вообще-то надо сервис стопануть
<HiveMind> Так это у меня эквивалентно выходу из системы
<HiveMind> В итоге log scren
<jham> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jham> или kdm
<HiveMind> А как вообще сделать, чтобы при запуске лог и пасс в консоли вводить?
<Sergey_IT> или монитор выключить
<jham> HiveMind: убрать gdm из inita
<HiveMind> Из автозапуска?
<Sergey_IT> убрать gnome, kde
<Sergey_IT> из системы
<HiveMind> Не, мне не настолько радикально
<HiveMind> Мне надо только логиниться через консоль
<artus> нафиг гномокде , не нужно
<artus> HiveMind, выпили нафиг gdm/kdm
<HiveMind> Нее, в консольных арбузерах нет активх и флеша
<jham> HiveMind: sudo sysv-rc-conf
<jham> там убери gdm
<jham> а потом стартуй через startx и .xinitrc
<HiveMind> А иксы потом командой xorg запускать?
<jham> HiveMind: xinit или startx
<HiveMind> Две команды последовательно?
<HiveMind> Аа
<artus> первую
<jham> или != и
<HiveMind> Путь или команду указывать?
<jham> только ты должен указать чё стартовать в ~/.xinitrc
<jham> wallpaper, оконный мэнэджер итп
<artus> startx gnome не ?
<HiveMind> А как именно? Дописать туда start gdm?
<jham> artus: смотря чё у тебя xinit с параметром делает
<jham> HiveMind: это будет гон
<jham> убрать gdm чтобы его запускать?
<jham> смотри куда смотрит startx
<jham> man startx / files
<HiveMind> Так, ладно, надо будет потренироваться на вм
<jham>  /files
<jham> в .xinitrc может быть например Esetroot -scale /kartinko &; openbox
<jham> главное, оконный мэнэджер всегда в полседний процесс не в backgrounde
<HiveMind> А если залогиниться через консоль и запустить потом хорг, логиниться надо будет и там?
<jham> это так скать "magic x client"
<jham> HiveMind: нет
<HiveMind> А как сделать, чтобы был не в бг?
<jham> не добавляй & на конце
<HiveMind> Ага
<jham> HiveMind: прочти книжку какую нить общую. всё будет понятней
<HiveMind> Теперь главное все это запомнить
<HiveMind> Я читал linux mint на 100%, только ничего интересного не увидел по этой теме
<HiveMind> Блин, как, оказывается, неудобно сидеть с телефона
<jham> HiveMind: энглишь осиливаешь?
<artus> кресло куда удобнее )
<HiveMind> Нет, книга на русском
<HiveMind> А с телефона сижу потому что денег на компе нет
<jham> русских рессурсов не знаю.. но если хочешь понять что к чему, ставь арчлинукс в vm и с рессурсом archlinux.org
<jham> wiki.archlinux.org
<artus> @voice jham
<jham> это почему? o_Щ
<artus> jham, причем тут арч?
<HiveMind> Тогда уж генту
<jham> не
<HiveMind> Почему?
<jham> генту гемор и ненужная трата времени, если только для понимания системы (компиляция, флэги)
<jham> artus: ну это просто для понимания
<HiveMind> Так арч тоже
<SKonst> гента не нужна же
<jham> artus: так нелзя чтоли?
<artus> jham, да не даст это ему понимания) хотел бы понимания постаил бы )
<SKonst> когда есть убунта
<jham> HiveMind: не. в арче компилить не надо
<HiveMind> Мне желательно, чтобы зависимости отслеживались
<artus> jham, а уж советовать ставить другие дистры это верх цинизьма )
<artus> HiveMind, бубунту/дебиан одна песочница)
<jham> artus: ну извиняй. в немецком можно. сорри
<SKonst> jham, в арче компилить не надо, но возвожность такая есть
<HiveMind> Ну при желании в убунте тоже можно ядро пересобрать
<artus> HiveMind, можно все ) при жедании  )
<artus> jham, дык не растрел же ) не смертельно )
<HiveMind> Чем я в скором времени и займусь на вм
<jham> SKonst: возможность и в убунте есть ))
<SKonst> jham, в убунте нет пкбилдов
<jham> пофиг )
<HiveMind> Зато если ты поставил генту, дальше проблем будет явно меньше
<jham> HiveMind: nack
<jham> это слухи
<artus> @voice HiveMind
<SKonst> да и в арче канпелять тащемта ни к чему
<artus> HiveMind, зато если прочитать правила, шансы вылететь меньше )
<HiveMind> Ладно, ладно, все:)
<jham> все с медальонами
<jham> ))
<jham> парад, блин )
<HiveMind> Хватит холиварить, действительно:)
<artus> @voice artus
<artus> вот теперь порядок )
<HiveMind> Ололо
<HiveMind> Пойду покурю
<SKonst> HiveMind, и мне пяточку оставь
<HiveMind> [0:18:28] <HiveMind> Пойду покурю
<HiveMind> Блин, как бы чат с телефона сохранить
<jham> у тебя часы сбились, вроде
<HiveMind> Не, у меня время московское
<jham> карандащ ))
<SKonst> минуты этак на3
<HiveMind> Блин, деньги кончаются, я пошёл, всем пока
<jham> блин, винчик хорош
<jham> )
<Sergey_IT> что за блины - вроде масленица кончилась
<jham> блины - это вкусно. особенно с маслом и мёдом
<jham> пусть будут
<artus> jham, дадада))) очень хорош )
<jham> artus: какое?
<dhoine> как можно перенаправить трафик с ppp интерфейса на виртуальный хаб packetix.net?
<jham> hm
<dhoine> идеи?
<jham> можт netcatом как нить? )
<dhoine> =)
<jham> но если честно хз
<dmay_> чосломали?
<dhoine> всё работает, это бесплатный openvpn сервис, но без костылей ничего не заводится
<dhoine> хочу через чего выходить в инет
<dmay_> бесплатный vpn это примерно как бесплатный банк, типа приносите к нам свои деньги, мы с вас ничего-ничего не возьмём
<dmay_> агаага
<dhoine> это другой вопрос =)
<dhoine> есть tap интерфейс, который смотрит на хаб
<artus> jham, а фиг его нает ) но бутылку я уже допил )
<artus> dhoine, iptables
<dhoine> а роутом никак?
<artus> ye f tckb [jlbnm nj hjens cvjnhb
<jham> artus: а как? :D
<artus> ну а если ходить то роуты смотри
<dhoine> роут выглядит так http://pastebin.com/jNiMDrMQ
<jham> inetaddress это 193.110.115.17 ?
<dhoine> aga
<dhoine> :D
<dhoine> а нужно ppp0 -> vpn_0
<dhoine> route delete default
<dhoine> route add default dev vpn_0 в инет не пускает
<jham> надо мэн читать. я не знаю (
<jham> зато честно
<artus> route add -net zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz/cc  gw zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz
<dhoine> где gw это что?
<jham> gateway
<artus> это шлюз zzz
<dhoine> понятно что шлюз
<dhoine> мм, tap interface?
<artus> эм... ты openvpn сервер чтоль настраиваеш?
<dhoine> я хочу подключится к openvpn серверу
<artus> ну, а он роуты сам должен давать по идее
<dhoine> создал для этого отдельный интерфейс
<dhoine> через утилу от создателей сервиса =\
<dhoine> так что по идее остается только трафик с ppp интерфейса перенаправить на него
<dhoine> щас попробую
<artus> dhoine, вообщето ничего ниде создавать не надо
<artus> а дай ка посмотреть на твой бесплатный впн то )
<dhoine> :D
<dhoine> http://www.packetix.net
<dmay> напрягает .NET в названии и картинка с иероглифами посреди странички
<dhoine> zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz/cc как тут метрику прописать?
<artus> зависит от zzz.zzz.zzz.zzz ) там и cc считай)
<dhoine> ош и шутник =)
<artus> впн зло)
<artus> в гугле все расписано) мне туда идти влом )
<dhoine> хоцца в игрушку поиграть, а через проксик не пускает, вот и настраиваю впн :)
<artus> игрушки зло) вон роуты иди учи )
<dmay> dhoine: лол, у тебя через
<dhoine> кому бы они были нужны, не будь игрушки :D
<dmay> тьфу
<artus> @devoice jham artus
<dmay> dhoine: лол, у тебя через этот экспериментальный впн лаги будут как до марса
<dhoine> почему?
<artus> по определению )
<dhoine> какому такому определению?
<dhoine> и что такое лаги? :D
<artus> хыыы
<dhoine> если приличный пинг - то это не проблема
<dmay> эт ты в шахматы собрался играть?
<artus> dhoine, а как ты думаеш, 131К это приличный пинг )
<dhoine> О_О
<dhoine> откуда цифры?
<dhoine> в warsow :D
<artus> dhoine, сам пинговал )
<artus> бывет у меня такое)
<artus> даж картинка гдето была)
<dhoine> многовато (:
<artus> ато)
<dhoine> на чем мы остановились? Ах да, метрика :)
<dhoine> ppp0 inet addr:10.194.12.81  P-t-P:193.110.112.18  Mask:255.255.255.255
<dhoine> vpn_0 inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dhoine> мм...
<dhoine> :D
<dhoine> route add -net ... gw ...
<dhoine> или route add -net ... dev vpn_0
<jham> чё бы почитать полезного
<artus> dhoine, скорее второе чем первое
<artus> но вопрос
<dhoine> вот вот
<dhoine> вопрос :)
<artus> dhoine, чем тебя vpn0 как ибзывание ифейса не устрило? )
<jham> вы про мой? _
<jham> )
<dhoine> оно само =)
<dhoine> я нуль подставил, а софтинка сама добавила _
<artus> dhoine, слушай, выбрось каку) строемное оно какое то )
<dhoine> хоцца, ибо красиво расписано =)
<artus> sharikoff, ты жив ?
<dhoine> и замечательный веб-интерфейс с учетом трафика, группами, пользователями
<dhoine> ^_^
<yurau_> я вместо него
<artus> dhoine, и это все нашару?
<dhoine> агась, вроде сервис живет за счет премиум услуг
<artus> yurau_, ты уверен? )
<yurau_> а что нельзя?
<dhoine> а вон надпись, мол от какого-то университета
<artus> yurau_, ну придетцо подтвердить полномочия) ил ты меня щас забаниш или я тебя )
<artus> yurau_, смогеш? )
<yurau_> :)
<yurau_> молчу, молчу
<artus> dhoine, ток он китаяйский какой то )
<dhoine> японский, чо :)
<jham> sharikoff, это который в кремле работает, или мне приснилось?
<artus> по ходу приснилось)
<jham> блин
<artus> dhoine, дай пощупать админку хаба, лень регатцо, но интересно )
<jham> масленница
<artus> да вроде ж кончилась уже
<dhoine> prosto ghjcnj
<jham> только не у меня
<jham> блинов чтоль с утра нажарить
<jham> "нажрать" и "нажарить" похожи
<dhoine> так, в статистике есть такая вот инфа
<dhoine> Number of sessions (client mode) 1
<dhoine> Number of sessions (bridge / router mode) 0
<dhoine> я так понимаю нужно настроить сессию на роутер\бридж мод
<artus> я фигею, мало того что ман дають только зареганым, так еще и роуты найти не могу
<artus> dhoine, (Always connect with bridge/router mode) как гласит ман
<dhoine> так, в софтинке есть пункт "Managment of VPN server or vpn bridge"
<dhoine> по идее оно
<dhoine> дальше спрашивает куда подкл
<artus> ну гипотетически, вобщем мутно как то оно
<dhoine> вероятно нужно вбить эти настройки, в низу странички
<dhoine> потом название хаба
<dhoine> так, дали консольную админку
<dhoine> а тут целых 178 комманд
<dhoine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577634/
<artus> dhoine, сдаетцо мне ты погорячился с выбором впн)
<artus> dhoine, http://www.avinashtech.com/ru/internet/15-best-free-vpn-for-secure-anonymous-surfing/
<dhoine> :D
<artus> часный виртуальный концентратор чтоб погамать перебор )
<dhoine> PACKETIX.NET на четвертом месте в этом бложике
<dhoine> ;d
<artus> ну там же не рейтинг)
<DropSQL> plhfdcndeqnt
<artus> просто описание
<DropSQL> здравствуйте
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, как быть
<artus> DropSQL, смиритцо
<DropSQL> $ LANGUAGE=C deluged --help нормально работает
<artus> воот, уже работаеть?
<DropSQL> а с установленым ru - не хочет... не вариант всё время подставлять LANGUAGE=C
<DropSQL> :(
<DropSQL> artus: не вот уже, а разобрался :)
<artus> вот потому рторент рулит)
<DropSQL> тут дело в питоне, а не в кленте
<DropSQL> *клиенте
<artus> тут дело в глюке питона и делюги
<artus> ибо ому пофиг на питон начина с 2.* заканчивая 3.*
<DropSQL> ну на питоне явно не только этот клиент написан :)
<dhoine> use transmission, luke
<DropSQL> в общем нужно решать вопрос, а не решать чем питон плох, а чем другой язык лучше :)
<artus> дык решаетцо заменой делюги на вменяемый торентоклиент)
<DropSQL> если я ставлю LANGUAGE=C по стандарту - язык интерфейса английский :( что увы тоже не подходит :(
<DropSQL> artus: как и все остальные проги на питоне? :) и вообще питон удаляется из системы? :)
<DropSQL> так как, есть у когот какиет варианты? :)
<dhoine> хз
<DropSQL> artus: кстати, а что у тя в виде языка установлено? и какая реакция питона?
<DropSQL> dhoine: и у тебя, если не секрет :)
<dhoine> transmission 1.93
<dhoine> плюшек конечно мало, но работает без нареканий
<DropSQL> dhoine: я конкретно про питон спрашивал :) а не про торрент клиент :)
<artus> DropSQL, я ж показыал, и отродясь ничто не ругалось )
<dhoine> питон 2.6
<artus> правда у меня дебиан )
<jham> en_GB.UTF-8, python доволен
<jham> _
<DropSQL> artus:  dhoine: есть хоть одна питон прога? :) попробывуй вывести в консоли хелп :)
<DropSQL>  jham: будет ангдийский интерфейс системы... русский ближе
<artus> DropSQL, ну ка ты думаеш, за пол года что он стоит я бы заметил)
<artus> и да, я хелпы ко всему что зввожу дергаю с завидным постоянством)
<jham> DropSQL: зато без гемора и преукрашений "переводчиков" )
<DropSQL> artus: далеко не факт, ты мог просто питоновскии проги не юзать или юзать только демоны или GUI
<dhoine> вроде ничего питоновского нет
<DropSQL> jham: согласен :) но как-то уже привлекла русская система, не хотелось бы отказываться... думаю что можно как-то решить вопрос :)
<DropSQL> dhoine: бывает :)
<jham> DropSQL: какой у тебя локэйл? у меня ru_RU.utf8 есть. могу чёнить проверить
<jham> только на арче правда
<dhoine> LANG=ru_UA.utf8
<DropSQL> artus: ну проверь прям сейчас питоновскую прогу, например торрент клиент на питоне? :)
<DropSQL> dhoine: если не можешь протестить на питоне - не интересно :) тут глюк именно с питоном :)
<dhoine> как-то ставил Делюгу - не сохранялись настройки
<artus> DropSQL, тебя сразу растреливать или как ? http://itmages.ru/image/view/143006/785f64ac
<DropSQL> jham: язык в локале сейчас выставил ru_UA.utf8 :)
<artus> специально ради тебя поставил )
<DropSQL> artus: сенкс, терь покажи плз всю локаль
<jham> DropSQL: y меня LANG=ru_RU.utf8 deluge --help показывает инглиш o_O
<artus> $~/.weechat/logs>locale -a
<artus> C
<artus> POSIX
<artus> ru_UA.utf8
<artus> $~/.weechat/logs>
<DropSQL> не, просто locale
<DropSQL> jham: у тя ж не убунта :) не очень интересно :)
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577639/
<jham> bash: locale: command not found, artus )
<dhoine> http://fastpic.ru/view/17/2011/0309/8f30e1da4ca45f78e113b61e8f9a1c79.png.html
<artus> jham, бываеть )
<DropSQL> artus: бля, у тя вообще нет переменной LANGUAGE :( Вот почему у тебя рабоатет... так... как быть? :)
<artus> @kick DropSQL ану не ругайсо!
<dhoine> негодяй
<dhoine> :D
<jham> DropSQL: не интересно ему. я тут блин deluge ставлю, а ему не интересно )
<artus> DropSQL, а че ты такого с локалями наворотил что у тя ниче не работатеь?
<artus> ток не говори что ниче не трогал, не поверю )
<DropSQL>  jham: сенкс, уже разобралсись, что у тебя нет это прременной как собственно и у artus :(
<DropSQL> artus: только в ГУИ лазил... менял язык и доставлял его
<artus> зачем ??????
<dhoine> мож у кого есть свой vpn сервер? :D
<DropSQL> artus: чтобы rus Был :)
<artus> DropSQL, есть) у шарикова) но он спит) ил еще не проснулся)
<jham> "но он спит) ил еще не проснулся" epic
<DropSQL> artus: jham: сенкс Вам, щас удалю експорт и в ребут... увидим что будет
<dhoine> а мне спасибо?
<artus> DropSQL, ребут ненужен
<dhoine> :D
<artus> достаточно перелогинитцо)
<DropSQL> dhoine: и тебе большое! :)
<DropSQL>  artus: да, перелогинюсь :) сенкс
<DropSQL> теперь язык системы английский
<jham> wohoo
<DropSQL> LANGUAGE=en
<DropSQL> сейровно дефолтно выставлен есть :(
<DropSQL> как избавится от этой горе-переменной? :(
<artus> не пользоватцо гуи в бубунте ) и тогда не будет гемора  )
<DropSQL> $ cat /etc/default/locale
<jham> env --unset=LANGUAGE
<DropSQL> покажите плз :)
<artus> LANG="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<artus> LANGUAGE="ru_UA:ru"
<dhoine> ANG="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<dhoine> LANG="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> artus: во, видишь у тя тут эта переменная есть :(
<DropSQL>  jham: а эта комманда удалит её на всегда? :) или только на этот сеанс? :)
<artus> хе, у меня много чего есть) только вот пироженки кончились
<dhoine> так, а зачем она тебе?
<artus> как и вино собственно
<jham> artus: s/гуи в бубунте/бубунтой/ )
<jham> DropSQL: только на сеанс
<artus> jham, ну не все так категорично) если полдовину выпилить то вторая очень даже ничего) только вот главное чтоб терпения хватило )
<DropSQL> удалил вообще её, щас посмотрим что будет
<dhoine> так, а ну бигом подсказали недостающий пункт в route add -net ... dev vpn_0
<dhoine> :(
<DropSQL> /etc/default/locale - дефолтные настройки явно не осюда берутся
<DropSQL> никто случаем не знает откуда? :)
<dhoine> Текущая локаль в системе задаётся в файле /etc/default/locale:
<artus> неа )
<artus> $~/.weechat/logs> cat /etc/default/locale                                                                                                              [127]
<artus> #  File generated by update-locale
<jham> я вот так считаю: если всё автомэджикэлли, тогда должно всё это работать. а если один раз из ста на "автомэджикалли" не работает, то лучше всё вручную. на винде автомаджик зачастую лучше работает. так зачем не убунте джунгли ломанного автомэджика?
<artus> деваулт генерируетцо )
<DropSQL> artus: не очень понял
<dhoine> locale-gen?
<artus> ну потому что ваяют не синхронизируя результат
<dhoine> u tibya debian, tak chto... :D
<artus> гы.. совсем чтоль поломал все ?
<dhoine> неат
<dhoine> а как через айпитейблес трафик на другой и-фейс пустить?
<dhoine> ага...
<DropSQL> artus: а у тя убунту то хоть? :)
<dhoine> debian  у него
<DropSQL> так а чего он мозги делает? :) всё у него хорошо? :)
<dhoine> он в зюзю пьян =\
<artus> DropSQL, не) но есть в виртуалке ) и на ней пока тоже все работаеть )
<DropSQL> блин :( и там тоже нет переменной LANGUAGE&
<DropSQL> ???
<artus> ключевое слово пока )
<artus> есть)
<artus> вернее нет наверно )
<DropSQL> проверь плз :)
<artus> вобщем там все пучком )
<artus> у мну памяти свободной нима (((
<DropSQL> проверь плз и скажи есть там эта переменная? :) и что в неё забито? :)
<dhoine> команду route add -net 193.110.112.18/255 dev vpn_0 пропустило, но не работает
<DropSQL> artus: это важно, потому как у меня с инглишь языком тоже всё работает :)
<jham> im2cute4u - надеюсь - это девушка
<DropSQL> artus: вообще никак протестить не можешь? :(
<artus> да погодь, ща браузер закрою 1н )
<jham> фу.. на клаве кто-то умер http://itmages.ru/talk/82434
<jham> и чё там за вязальщики на itmages.ru?
<dhoine> iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.2/10 -j ACCEPT
<dhoine> iptables -A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.2/10 -j ACCEPT
<dhoine> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 192.168.0.2/10 -j MASQUERADE
<dhoine> оно?
<artus> али, блять, доту!
<dhoine> айкап?
<jham> эй...
<artus> @kick artus  рррррррр
<jham> @kban artus
<artus> буфер не тот )
<artus> @kick jham читаем правила качательно @
<jham> эй
<artus> DropSQL, у меня в бубунте по ходу только LANG
<DropSQL> походу или точно? :)
<jham> [5~
<DropSQL> при этом запущен нормально гном с русским зяыком? :)
<artus> точно
<artus> да
<artus> ну я имею в виду ланг ру юа утф
<jham> Запрещены попытки отдать команды боту ubuntuhelp начиная с символа «@»    http://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt142/Excess2itall/fuuuuuuuuu.jpg
<artus> оно самое
<jham> я ж не знал )
<artus> ну при входе ж на какнал бот тебе ссылки на правила даеть)
<DropSQL> artus: то есть получается мне всётаки нужно избавиться от этой переменной? :( а как? :( или как быть? :)
<artus> DropSQL, ненаю ) ну не сталкивался я еще с таким бредом )
<jham> artus: я защёл пару месяцев назад на автомате
<jham> )
<DropSQL> http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=120915 может в этмо дело :)
<jham> спок. ночи, господа
<artus> давай)
<LeNsTR> yo
<DropSQL> спок :)
<DropSQL> и хай :)
<DropSQL> я щас опять перелогинусь...
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-09
<dhoine> как маны русифицировать?
<dhoine> sudo aptitude install manpages-ru отбой
<Ilang> привет страна
<im2cute4u> всем доброе утро
<scutor> подскажите как настроить demeware в ubuntu и какие версии идут
<scutor> можно ли запустить fotoshop cs4 в ubuntu
<scutor> не кто не знает что ли
<Dark_MX> fotoshop? o_O
<Dark_MX> Новая супер программа?
<scutor> сори Photoshop
<scutor> бывает
<scutor> не кто не знает как это осуществить
<Andante> а почему не автокад?
<Dark_MX> некто знает. Ищи его.
<Andante> Dark_MX, Дружище, ты ли это?
<Dark_MX> Andante, Я тебя еще вчера узнал, все в порядке)
<xoma> как мне файлец текстовый заставить выполнятся?
<Dark_MX> xoma, chmod u+x <file>
<xoma> chmod -x делал. по-прежнему при загрузке открывается kate c этим файлом
<xoma> ща попробую u+x
<Dark_MX> xoma, в заголовок добавь башанг
<Andante> xoma, -x - неисполняемый, +х - исполняемый
<Andante> если шабанга нет, то подразумевается баш, обычно
<xoma> ага... один хрен в блокноте открывает... что там надо добавить в заголовок?
<Dark_MX> xoma, а что за файл то?
<xoma> да txt со строчкой xset -dpms
<Andante> txt убери
<xoma> убрал. всёрно блокнотом открывается
<Andante> значит ты +х не сделал.
<xoma> сделал
<Andante> покажи ls -l file
<xoma> и u+x и просто +ч
<Andante> и file -s file
<xoma> -rwxr-xr-x 1 xoma xoma 12 2011-02-13 01:31 xset
<xoma> xoma@ebuntu:~$ cd /home/xoma
<xoma> xoma@ebuntu:~$ clear
<xoma> xoma@ebuntu:~$ chmod u+x xset
<xoma> xoma@ebuntu:~$ ls -l xset
<xoma> -rwxr-xr-x 1 xoma xoma 12 2011-02-13 01:31 xset
<xoma> xoma@ebuntu:~$ xset -s xset
<xoma> xset:  unknown option -s
<Andante> file -s xset
<xoma> xset: ASCII text
<Dark_MX> echo -e "#!/bin/sh\nxset -dpms" > xset; chmod u+x xset
<Dark_MX> чертов echo -e  замени на printf
<Dark_MX> Мда. И " на '
<xoma> xoma@ebuntu:~$ printf "#!/bin/sh\nxset -dpms" > xset; chmod u+x xset
<xoma> bash: !/bin/sh\nxset: event not found
<Dark_MX> И " на '
<Dark_MX> printf '#!/bin/sh\nxset -dpms' > xset; chmod u+x xset
<xoma> тру) спс)
<xoma> и ещё вопросец. как в текстовик прописать ввод пароля для sudo. просто на старте системы нужно восстанавливать конфиг iptables
<Andante> это делается не так
<xoma> а как?)
<Andante> up /sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/network/firewall/firewall-eth1.conf
<Andante> в /etc/network/interfaces
<xoma> хм.. вот есть у меня конфиг в домашней папке. нужно из него параметры дописывать
<xoma> вместо /etc/network... писать путь к моему конфигу?
<Dark_MX> xoma, у тебя бубунта?
<xoma> кубунта. и гента рядышком)
<Dark_MX> xoma, твой конфиг это скрипт выполняющий много раз iptables <ghfdbkf>
<xoma> видимо)
<Andante> сделай iptables-save > /etc/network/firewall/firewall-eth1.conf, а потом, как я сказал
<xoma> # Generated by iptables-save v1.4.4 on Sun Dec  5 07:38:54 2010
<xoma> *nat
<xoma> :PREROUTING ACCEPT [11:5102]
<xoma> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [1408:90550]
<xoma> :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [1423:91450]
<xoma> -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6900 -j DNAT --to-destination 77.220.185.140:6900
<xoma> -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 9321 -j DNAT --to-destination 77.220.185.140:9321
<xoma> -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4121 -j DNAT --to-destination 77.220.185.140:4121
<xoma> -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 9121 -j DNAT --to-destination 77.220.185.140:9121
<xoma> -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8121 -j DNAT --to-destination 77.220.185.140:8121
<xoma> COMMIT
<xoma> # Completed on Sun Dec  5 07:38:54 2010
<Andante> убунтушники...
<UNIm95> artus|xoma
<scutor>   ну так что Photoshop
<scutor> поможете
<UNIm95> scutor а с чем?
<skrishi> всем привет
<UNIm95> ку
<scutor> как его установить
<scutor> и с wemware
<UNIm95> scutor вайн поставлен?
<scutor> да 1.3
<scutor> версии
<UNIm95> двойной клик на экзешнике инсталятора фотожабы и в бой
<scutor> у меня ошибку выдавал сейчас минуту посмотрю окей отпишусь
<skrishi> в свойствах нужно разрешить выполнение )
<skrishi> экзешники по умолчанию не исполняются )
<polatov> всем привет
<polatov> помогите с апачем
<polatov> человек закинул с одного одной машины ну другую сайт
<polatov> теперь у него 404 ошибка
<polatov> хотя все конфиги точно такие же
<polatov> Offoffoff, ^
<Andante> Опять сайт с абсолютными линками?
<Offoffoff> polatov: лучше залейте движок заново
<Offoffoff> polatov: и экспортируйте данные со старого
<Offoffoff> polatov: импортировав в новый
<Offoffoff> polatov: все современные движки это умеют
<polatov> эммм, мне сказали что нужно поиграться  сa allowoverrife all
<Andante> Дайте я угадаю. Джумла?
<polatov> ytn
<polatov> нет
<polatov> самописный
<Andante> А, ну тем более.
<polatov> так что сделать то?
<DropSQL> здравствуйте :)
<Andante> polatov, Доменное имя вернуть.
<Andante> polatov, или sed-ом везде переписать на новое
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз как установить локаль? а то чтобы я не делал не получается... вчера доигрался и она слитела :(
<DropSQL> http://pastebin.com/9ixEEAPH
<Dark_MX> close
<DropSQL> подскажет ктот плз?? что не пробывал найденое на форуме не получилось :(
<Over> Как полностью удалить пакет вместе со всеми конфигами и зависимостями?
<Anton2d> Вопрос про виртуал бокс. По умолчанию настройки и состояние машин оно хранит  в ~/VirtualBox VMs .
<Anton2d> Кто-нибуть пробовал/знает как их перенести вообще на другой раздел?
<Anton2d> понятно что дефаулт машин фолдер я могу задать
<Anton2d> Но машин уже много создано, хочется оптом все перенести в другое место
<Guest78778> парни! внес нечаянно неверный адрес через apt-add-repository, теперь при попытке apt-get update выдает ошибку на одном из репозиториев. Смотрел внутрь /etc/apt/sources.list , там нет того неверного адреса, как подправить?
<Over> syslog-ng грузит проц на 100%, что делать?
<FutureK> При компиляции wine выдал  OpenCL development files not found
<FutureK> Какой пакет необходим?
<Andante> где взять flashcode для E1550?
<skrishi> а зачем вайн компилить?
<oxothuk> утра
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> пережили страшный праздник?
<dimm> ребят помогите  с убунту
<dimm> http://paste.org.ru/?zngi8s
<skrishi> dimm, и чем помочь?
<skrishi> у меня когда была такая ошибка я полность удалял пакеты
<skrishi> там помоему другими методами никак
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<_freeman_> народ, кто с asterisk работал?
<Andante> _freeman_, я :)
<_freeman_> Andante, кинь нормальной докой, а лучше примерами конфигов :)
<_freeman_> вроде и конфиг дефолтный, но почему-то я могу нормально звонить а ко мне не могут (ошибка 503), номера все внутренние
<Andante> http://www.asterisk-pbx.ru/wiki/doku.php/ куда-то сюда, наверное
<_freeman_> Andante, благодарю, чет мне этот сайт сразу не попался в гугле
<Andante> _freeman_, Наслаждайся.
<yuzyuk> Привіт, підкажіть будбласка чи можна покращити друк принтера Canon Pixma mp210.
<yuzyuk> відгукніться
<SergeyIT> yuzyuk:, а по-русски?
<yuzyuk> без проблем
<magiisto> покращити друк, шо це таке или как у вас там?
<yuzyuk> можно ли улучшить печать данной модели принтера
<yuzyuk> ?
<SergeyIT> лучшее - враг хорошего
<yuzyuk> Система стала вроде нормально вот только фотки плохого качества получаються.
<yuzyuk> Есть ли способ эето исправить?
<yuzyuk> Модель принтера Cаnon Pixma mp 210, подскажите плиз как печать фото улучшить, или это не возможно?
<magiisto> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=9105.0
<magiisto> не успел(
<SergeyIT> а чего такая тишина?
<Andante> SergeyIT, У всех все работает, наверное...
<SergeyIT> такого не бывает, все в гугле наверно )
<AndreX> SergeyIT: чё отпуск кончился ))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, ага (неделя, еще летом будет)
<AndreX> а я и вотпуск работаю ((
<SergeyIT> AndreX, это вредно
<AndreX> ну когда работаю когда нет зависит от прихоти бухов
<skai> @seen aceler
<ubuntuhelp> aceler was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 0 days, 23 hours, 58 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <Aceler> У меня на корне сейчас занято 8.3 G, при том что стоят Gnome и KDE-full, куча музыкального софта и игрушек… :)
<skai> @kick Karantin нет его.и давно не было
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: привет. Скажи любой ip своей vps в датацентре хезнера.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, {1-5}.qs.biz
<inkvizitor68sl> c 1 го по 5 - серверы
<Silverd23> Подскажите решена была проблема в wine фотошоп cs5 Alt когда клонируешь, кто в курсе?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: спс
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, туда хотите) ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> это для своих нужд
<[v-8]_jupiter> не фирмы
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<[v-8]_jupiter> фирма идет лесом) они жадные на зп)
<Silverd23> у нас директора посадили - теперь повышения зп не видать :-(
<|rapidsp|> за фотошоп?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ы
<Silverd23> :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ты вот чего расскажи
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, у тебя pointopoint заработал?
<inkvizitor68sl> gateway
<Silverd23> |rapidsp| за него только штраф :-D
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: на след неделе узнаем. Сервер упаковал. В датацентр должны отправить, тогда и узнаю.)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, тогда в комментах отпишись, чтобы я не забыл_
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня по возможности попробую
<inkvizitor68sl> в прошлый раз работало
<inkvizitor68sl> но что то не работало
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле какие то сервисы
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ок. Отпишусь.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты имеешь ввиду что бы сейчас отписался?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, не
<Morph26> братьйос-комрадос! подскажите кто netams настраивал? В качестве data-source(собирать по libpcap) интерфейса какой использовать - от что в локалку смотрит или в инет ?
<Guest90209> Добрый день, нужна срочная помощь
<Guest90209> сгорел компьютера с убунту 10.10
<Guest90209> вытащил жесткий диск, поставил в другой компьютер, ОС загрузилась и показывает tty1, tty8 не открывается
<Guest90209> команда startX возвращает ошибки
<Guest90209> как восстановить нормальную работу на другом компьютере?
<oxothuk> kinit: KDC reply did not match expectations while getting initial credentials
<oxothuk> при попытке  kinit oxothuk@BLINOK-LG
<oxothuk> гуглил
<oxothuk> нашел много ответов
<oxothuk> ни один не помог
<oxothuk> суть в том, что хочу ввести машину с сабжем в домен под управлением windows server 2008
<skai> !q | Guest90209
<ubuntuhelp> Guest90209: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Guest90209> я же написал, сгорел комп с убунту 10.10
<Guest90209> вытащил жесткий диск с 1 сгоревшего компа, поставил во второй
<Guest90209> при загрузке отображается tty1, tty8 не работает
<Guest90209> команда startX возвращает ошибки
<Guest90209> как восстановить работу ОС на 2м компьютере с жестким диском от 1го?
<skai> Guest90209: ну тогда раз стартХ выдает какие то ошибки - ты должен сделать какие то действия и все будет отлично.вперед и с песней
<Guest90209> ошибка no screens found
<SergeyIT> Guest90209, проприетарные драйвера ставил?
<Silverd23> SergeyIT а кроме видео в проприетарных что-то ещё может быть?
<Guest90209> SergeyIT:  Скорее всего, т.к. на 1 компьютеры стоит видекарта AGP, наверно
<Guest90209> SergeyIT: но если и ставили, только из реп убунты
<tsvyak07> Helloo
<tsvyak07> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> Guest90209, так восстанови видео драйвер (на форуме глянь)
<Silverd23> Хелоу
<tsvyak07> Кто работал с pure-ftpd
<tsvyak07> ??
<tsvyak07> Кто работал с pure-ftpd
<Guest90209> SergeyIT:  в смысле восстановить?
<SergeyIT> Guest90209, у тебя видео разные на компах?
<Guest90209> да, на 1 AGP карточка, на 2 встроенное
<Guest90209> SergeyIT: да, на 1 AGP карточка, на 2 встроенное
<AndreX> Guest90209: удали дрова видюхи
<Guest90209> AndreX: какой командой это делается?
<AndreX> а какая видюха
<AndreX> и откуда ставил
<AndreX> ?
<Guest90209> AndreX: неизвестно что за видео карта, но драйвера были установлены из убунтовских реп
<AndreX> мде
<Morph26> Товарищи! Ну подскажите кто знает. Ставлю netams на ubuntu-server с NAT. С какого интерфейса стату собирать? С того что в локалку смотрит или с того что в инет ?
<AndreX> Guest90209: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg попробуй
<Morph26> проверка связи
<AndreX> или ваще удали xorg.conf
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Failed!
<Morph26> фак
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Есть контакт.
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Понг.
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Ну понг, и что?
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Понг понг понг...
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Понг понг понг...
<Morph26> меня слышно ?
<|rapidsp|> не... только видно
<Guest90209> AndreX: dpkg не помог, а xorg.conf нету такого файла в убунту
<AndreX> а щас какая видюха?
<Guest90209> встроенная
<AndreX> модель ))
<Guest90209> неизвестно
<AndreX> мде
<AndreX> Guest90209: ты ваще чёнить о своём компе знаеш?
<Guest90209> нет, это не мой
<AndreX> ну спроси у того чеё он
<AndreX> чей
<Guest90209> у него небыло владельца, он лежал на складе пылился в течении многих веков
<tsvyak07> кто  ставил pure-ftpd???
<tsvyak07> не могу разоратся  с  кодировкой
<jlewka> всем привет
<tsvyak07> кто  ставил pure-ftpd??? не могу разоратся  с  кодировкой
<jlewka> подскажите, а как называется технология, которая позволяет использовать более 4гигов оперативки на 32 битной системе
<tsvyak07> О_о
<tsvyak07> у  тебя линукс??
<artus> jlewka, pae
<jlewka> artus, спасибо)
<Ilang> всем хай
<Karantin> Guest90209, у тебя карточка какая была на сгоревшем компе?
<Karantin> Guest90209, у меня после того как убрал нвидиа карту, перестала грузиться система, помогло удаление xorg.conf
<Karantin> в этом случае грузится со встроенной видеокартой
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/1197779
<[v-8]_jupiter> Судя по всему в неправильной кодировке файлы залиты , как можно исправить репозиторий , что бы не пересоздавать
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: если твой свн - лезь и правь.если нет - терпи
<[v-8]_jupiter> мой svn но толкьо что править?
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: кодировку
<[v-8]_jupiter> Каким образом исправить в самом репозиорие?
<[v-8]_jupiter> комиты то уже не проходят
<Guest90209> Karantin: я что то не могу найти xorg.conf
<Guest90209> find / -name "*org.conf" до сих пор ничего не выдал
<viktor_> всем привет
<Karantin> Guest90209? "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Guest90209> и find только что это показал =)
<Karantin> можешь просто переименовать
<Karantin> и ребутнуться
<yurau> у меня на сайте размер БД 485 Мб. это плохо? Или еще нет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> yurau: ) быват и больше. У нас на пару сайтах по 6 гиг есть базы
<[v-8]_jupiter> Почемуто розработчики посчитали что база данных быстрей файловой системы)
<yurau> хостинг на 2 гига. Включил статистику. Боюсь роботы все место закроют.
<Karantin> Guest90209 ну и как успехи?
<yurau> Там и так осталось примерно 350Мбайт свободно
<skrishi> а по факту что быстрее дб или файловая система?
<Guest90209> Karantin: переименовать не могу ) mw что то пишет, но видать с кодировкой проблемы одни квадраты видны
<skrishi> блин, ведь если всё в базе данных, то происходит постоянное чтение её, и сервак тормозиться
<AndreX> кеш память ))
<Karantin> под админом переименуй
<Karantin> этож системный файл
<sharikoff> Mv
<sharikoff> А не mw
<sharikoff> А пишет он что такой команды нет
<sharikoff> :)
<int> hi all
<int> парни, как мне поставить jre?
<skai> int: что сломал?
<skai> int: с улыбкой
<skai> openjdk-6-jre
<int> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-java-jre-and-java-plugin.html
<int> заюзал это
<Frutik> Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<AndreX> !utf | Frutik
<ubuntuhelp> Frutik: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Frutik> Ya cherez Operu, tut na UTF-8 ne menyaetsya. prosto srochno nuzhna pomosh
<AndreX|OFF> Frutik: use Xchat; http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0
<AndreX|OFF> ili http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> Frutik, Окно аккаунтов -> выделить аккаунт -> изменить -> вкладка "Исходящие" -> список "Кодировка" -> UTF-8 и ненадо сказки расказывать
<AndreX|OFF> Frutik: да и ваще как можно этим пользоваться?
<Frutik> просто в Irc не сижу, а тут срочно помощь нужна
<artus> ты уже 10ть минут расказываеш как срочно нужна помощ а вопроса я так и не слышал)
<resistance> привет народ
<Frutik> имееться Linux Ubuntu 10.10 имееться модема мегафон E1550 заводиться через wvdial и Network-manager, после 5 секунд работы не идёт траф а соединение работает
<artus> бывает)
<Frutik> гуглил, ничего не помогло, лог показывает что нет ответа на эхо-пакеты
<artus> но в принципе 1550 если работает то работаеть
<artus> вышка балует, бывает же говорю
<Frutik> с винды всё норм
<artus> ну значит настраивай модем, http://paste.pro/1197954 работаеть как часы
<Frutik> в OpenSUSE 11.3 таже проблема
<artus> причем тут суся?
<artus> Frutik, я же говорю, у меня работает как часы, как на машине так и на роутере раздает щас
<artus> Frutik, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/mobile_partner_rus.tar.bz2 вот можеш заюзать, рабочая в принципе если на компе до удобно, ну и по режимам в виже 3g едж можно переключатся
<artus> даже звонит )
<Frutik> перегркжксь в ubuntu проверю
<FutureK> какой командой снять образ cd в формате iso?
<total__> всем привет
<Frutik> artus, а запускать через wvdial ?
<artus> Frutik, нафиг? ставиш эту приблуду и запускаеш ее
<Frutik> какой командой?
<artus> /usr/local/MegaFon_Internet/MobilePartner
<artus> как то так
<artus> там же писало тебе при установке
<artus> да и ридми в архиве есть
<Frutik> ааа, так бы и сказал что мобильный партнёр
<artus> Frutik, а тебе название архива ни о чем не говорит?
<artus> ))
<Frutik> ну значит это разницы нет, можно и через Network-manager запускать
<Frutik> я его стёр с модема ))))
<artus> Frutik, этого у тебя в модеме и небыло
<artus> и вобще, запускать модемы NMом можно только от полной безнадеги )
<Frutik> был, я его под сюсю ставил тока он только отсылал пакеты а принимать нехотел
<artus> ну а сфигли у меня все работатеь? прием 2 мегабита, отдача пол мегабита
<Frutik> перегружаюсь в Линь как сделаю отпишусь
<smile> всем привет
<smile> ктонить ставил когданить windows поверх убунты? :) ниче не подумайте... по работе надо....
<dmay> smile: что сломал?
<dmay> smile: в виртбок?
<dmay> *виртбокс
<smile> нет. на второй раздел диска, диск разбить не проблема, как что и куда прописать в загрузчик ubuntu? чтобы выбор был
<dmay> на форуме посмотри про "восстановление grub"
<dmay> поставишь винду - восстановишь груб - пропишешь туда винду - profut
<dmay> *profit
<dmay> но
<dmay> если по работе нужна винда - то зачем тебе линупс? :/
<smile> dmay: дома линукс) на работе винда
<smile> dmay: а без сноса grub незя?
<dmay> про "без сноса груб" спроси на канале виндовса, так запросто она такого не умеет
<dmay> хотя, в принципе, можно захимичить хитрый установочный диск...
<dmay> но проще востановить груб, ага
<smile> dmay: не ну по идее если разбить акуратненько диск акронисом... поставить на другой раздел винду.... прописать в груб её и всё... груб по логике вещей не должен пострадать. боюсь груб убить просто, своими силами потом восстановить не смогу всмысле без гугла :)
<dmay> smile: если дома линукс а на работе винда, то зачем тебе комп с обеими осями? живёшь на работе?
<dmay> а виндовс, по твоему, писали неудачники, которые загрузчик пишут в тот же раздел, что и файлы копируют? ;)
<dmay> потрёт она груб при установке за милую душу. ещё и причмокивать будет...
<artus> @kick dmay харош тролить
<dmay> artus: где троллить? хочешь сказать не потрет? или причмокивать не будет?
<artus> dmay, нефиг пропагандировать тут великую и ужасную)
<artus> dmay, вот вас с офом закрыть на одном канале и посмотреть кт выживет)
<dmay> artus: я её не пропогандирую, я ей пользуюсь. а разговор пошёл потому что smail'у надо её поставить on side of установленной бубунты
<dmay> внимательней логи надо читать, прежде чем кровавые репрессии разводить :'(
<artus> dmay, да ладно тебе, репресии, скажеш тоже )
<dmay> не, ну надо же на вас, тиранов, жаловаться. чтоб не расслаблялись ;)
<artus> dmay, ты и так в опозиции) куда уж дальше )
<FoxHound> ым, а убунту с usb флешки нормально пашет? или так же тормазнуто как и LiveCD?
<skai-falkorr> FoxHound: нормально
<skai-falkorr> как и любая система с флешки
<skai-falkorr> кроме венды.та не умеет сама:)
<dmay> artus: оппозиция нужна чтоб власть не превращалась в абсолютную, что напоминать ей, что есть люди и с другим мнением, и что их мнение не единственно правильное. о как.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: и чтобы показать, что есть в корне неправильные мнения, продиктованные желанием потролить?
<sergey> Здраствуйте, подскажите почему dosbox отображает цвета в игрушке слишком темными? на ноутбуке все нормально
<dmay> skai-falkorr: "в корне неправильное мнение с желанием потроллить" это к новодворской с немцовыми. моё мнение вполне конструктивно, и отвергают его только зашореные фанатеки
<skai-falkorr> dmay: нюню.конструктивно, пока не потребовать пруфов:)и выясняется, что все это было один раз и неправда
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ага-ага, нуну-нуну 8]
<SergeyIT> о чем базар?
<dmay> SergeyIT: о виндовсе канешн
<SergeyIT> изыди! )))
<sergey> по dosbox подскажите?
<sergey> почему могут цвета быть слишком темными, в остальном контраст нормальный, монитор тоже не виноват.
<SergeyIT> sergey, игры?
<sergey> да
<SergeyIT> sergey, это зло! )
<sergey> на ноуте все нормально, а на настольном тьма
<[v-8]_jupiter> sergey: мож с драйверами чтото не так
<sergey> так по ощущениям контраст нормальный, dosbox в оконом режиме работает
<dmay> SergeyIT: игры, для которых нужен досбокс - добро!
<emostarxd> привет ребята) когда то видел подборку линуксовых тату в интернетах, может у кого-то есть линк? не могу найти никак
<sergey> ага DOOM2 еще добрее :)
<dmay> emostarxd: а мамка разрешила?
<emostarxd> dmay, я уже не в том возрасте чтоб мне кто-то что-то запрещал))
<SergeyIT> emostarxd, вешай бубен на самое видное место )
<FoxHound> emostarxd: набей тукса себе на всю грудь
<emostarxd> FoxHound, ну это уже слишком)
<dmay> что я пропустил?
<emostarxd> dmay, я уже не в том возрасте чтоб мне кто-то что-то запрещал))
<dmay> emostarxd: видел уже >> все вы, emo, так говорите...
<dmay> emostarxd: тут жена поинтересовалась, а у тебя есть розовые носки?
<dmay> с пальчиками
<emostarxd> dmay, носки сейчас черные, есть еще бежевые, даже белых нет
<dmay> сказала "пусть меняет ник быгыгы"
<dmay> дословно :3
<smile> dmay: какая виртуальная машина делает полную апаратную поддержку в убунте?
<artus> dmay, вот , а ты говориш то не тролиш и вокруг кровавая гебня )
<smile> конкретно интересует веб камера и 5.1 звук
<emostarxd> dmay, моя сказала что ты флудишь не в тему
<artus> 5.1 в виртуалке это однако мощно
<dmay> artus: я ж один раз только... вот если-б я сюда писал всё, что она про вас комментирует, меня-б на фриноде-б давно забанили бы нафег )
<|rapidsp|> smile: от оси гостевой зависит, а так устройства какбы пробрасываются с хоста без изменений
<dmay> smile: вбокс умеет усб пробрасывать. про звук хз, аудиофилией не страдаю
<smile> dmay: вбокс не видит 5.1, так как если бы была установлена винда
<dmay> emostarxd: типа "нет ты дурак"? ;)
<smile> блин геморой!(
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user dmay 7200 не увлекайся
<[v-8]_jupiter> Автоматические поддомены когда делаешь можно какимто образом захаркодить поддомен. А то движок отказывается работать не в корневой директории?
<Daseraf> Граждане! Два вопроса:
<Daseraf> Реально ли запихнуть 1c 8.1 на рабочую станцию с локальным usb-ключом?
<Daseraf> Какой формы должен быть напильник?
<SergeyIT> smile, с этим к доктору
<skai-falkorr> Daseraf: формой, наиболее подходящей для проникновения в задний проход. :)если конечно это не сервер 1с для линукса:)
<chelaxe> скай
<smile> блин
<llinxX> Люди добрые, помогите решить проблему с железом.
<llinxX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=85193.0
<smile> короче не получается с вбоксом нифига, по поводу 5.1 в нём. там привязка к линуксу идёт и драйвера или pulse audio или alsa это чисто линуксовые заморочки. так как сделать железную виртуалку?
<artus> llinxX, а  каким боком дрова самсунга к ксероксу относятцо?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, вполне относятся
<artus> smile, никак
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ксерокс на их дровах неплохо работает =0
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, извращенцы)
<inkvizitor68sl> >_>
<llinxX> А таким, что Ксерокс и Самсунг один принтер, сдеанный на одном заводе самсунг)
<inkvizitor68sl> не всегда, но часто
<artus> llinxX, sudo mv cdroot /home это ты чего хотел сделать?
<artus> и зачем оно так ?
<artus> llinxX, сколько весят дрова ? щас посмотрю на них
<llinxX> artus, папку перенес в /home
<llinxX> 28,9 mb
<smile> и всё таки) как поставить винду поверх XP? для меня это походу оптимальный вариант остаётся... интересует вопрос загрузчика что лучше груб или вин? может глупый вопрос... и как восстановить груб после установки win XP ... ???
<artus> Распакуем архив в /home <---- за такое я бы руки отрывал
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> но нормальные люди в корне архива папку держат
<artus> и нафиг судом распаковывать
<inkvizitor68sl> а не свалку файлов
<artus> вобщем полная фиерия
<llinxX> artus, интересный архив, требует рут для распаковки
<smile> ребят что насчёт моего вопроса?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, наверно автору мана надоело в / распаковывать)
<artus> llinxX, да ты что? серезно?
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<smile> ой XP поверх убунты! извиняюсь опечатался
<skrishi> =)
<artus> llinxX, ты его рутом качал в корень чтоль? что ему рута надо
<llinxX> artus, я плохо разбираюсь( но менеджер архивов упорно говорит недостаточно прав для распаковки
<artus> llinxX, ты качал его куда ?
<llinxX> artus, в темп
<smile> ))
<llinxX> artus, там распаковал из под терминала, и перенес в хоум
<artus> мдя
<smile> chmod 777 имя файла, и делай под своим пользователем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем все розобрался) Глупый я вопрос задал выше) НЕ можно всетаки
<artus> smile, еще один
<artus> smile, chown -R user.user zzz не? на всякое Г надо давать 777 ?
<kokand> artus: !
<artus> kokand, че ?
<smile> artus: ну chown ) разница не особо велика)
<artus> smile, да ты что ?????
<kokand> artus: удваиваю,
<smile> artus:  владелец, и полные права всем на файл...
<artus> smile, а давай ты мне даш доступ к серваку с 1м файлом с правами 777 , а ?
<llinxX> А может кто нибудь знает где взять драйвер на xerox PE114e?
<smile> artus: дыра?
<artus> smile, учитывая что файлек то руту пренадлежит
<llinxX> Не самсунговский
<artus> smile, это не дыра, это жепа уже будет )
<smile> artus: ну я всё равно в этом ничего такого не вижу, разве что через жопу получится но... по логике вещей надо качать файло под своим логином и в свою папку а не в /home и тогда таких проблем возникать вообще никогда не будет))
<artus> smile, правельно понимаеш)
<artus>  /home/user/tmp вполне для этого подходит)
<smile> artus: это всё хорошо но как восстановить груб.... пойду в гугл)))
<artus> !grub2 > smile
<ubuntuhelp> smile, please see my private message
<artus> smile, там внизу есть ссылка на востановление
<smile> artus: эм...? где там?)))
<smile> я ещё не начал гуглить))
<Karloss> здрасте всем, стал долго загружаться гном, погуглив напал на совет посмотреть фаил hosts на наличие записи локального хоста, открываю его а там строка 127.0.1.1 имя_хоста - кривовато как-то на мой взгляд или это что-то новенькое
<Karloss> от убунта?
<artus> smile, в приват смотри
<artus> Karloss, так кривовато или на твой взгляд?
<Big_Aziz> ыыы :)
<smile> artus: спасибо) блин страшна ставить винду поверх линухи
<artus> smile, распечатай просто себе ман по востановлению груба и вперед  (
<artus> *)
<SergeyIT> smile, жить еще страшнее
<Karloss> artus: вот я и уточнаю, вообщето 127.0.0.1 локалхост а не 127.0.1.1
<smile> и оправдано ли это... или это моя лень до такого докатилась
<artus> Karloss, ну дык удали если не нравитцо, проблема чтоль? )
<lolens> всем привет, парни подскажите пожалуйста, как на флеху установочник винды для нет бука записать с убунты?
<SergeyIT> smile, будешь восстанавливать - буковки внимательно читай - там все просто, но ошибок не терпит
<artus> Karloss, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44636.0 последний пост
<llinxX> artus, не посмотрел что там за драйвер?
<smile> блин и ваще!!! когда перефирия в линуксе будет норм пахать!?!? блин чёрт фак
<smile> всего то надо камеру и звук по каналам разделять для диджеинга в вайне! хотя бы так!
<artus> llinxX, cd && mkdir tmp && cd tmp && wget wget http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/200902/20090225143216750/UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz &&  tar xzf UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz
<smile> всё устраивает кроме этих аспектов а груб гробить не хочу и винду тоже ставить не хочу только изза этого
<skai-falkorr> @voice smile
<skai-falkorr> smile: ставь алсу, выпили пульс.....профит
<artus> llinxX, распакует вывод ls -la на paste.pro
<SergeyIT> smile, да не бойся, зато научишься, может пригодится...
<smile> skai-falkorr: алса стоит... но даже в линуксе не говоря уже о вайне криво звук работает по каналам не делится
<smile> 9.10 из коробки там полюбому алса
<artus> smile, и че ? не осилил гугл на предмет как настроить альсу на 5.1 ?
<skai-falkorr> smile: умвр и все на пульсе.у друга на аудиге2 тож все работает и делится.на один канал тивитюнер, на другой - остальной комп.
<smile> не осилил сделать.. ( в вайн не видит 5.1
<Karloss> artus: прочитал, но ты меня расстроил, получается что задачу с тормозами загрузки гнома я не решил, куда копать?
<smile> и в линуксе как проверить 5.1?
<smile> разделение каналов
<llinxX> artus, http://paste.pro/1198879
<SergeyIT> llinxX, пугаешь?
<llinxX> SergeyIT, не могу дравйер на пинтер поставить
<SergeyIT> llinxX, а там ридми нет?
<san4o> SergeyIT: ридми отменили ))
<llinxX> SergeyIT, там вообще драйыера под линух нет)
<llinxX> SergeyIT, только самсунговский, на такую же железку, но под другим именем, и тот зараза не становится нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> ppdшка есть?
<llinxX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=85193.0
<llinxX> Это вообще вся инфа которую я нагуглил.
<SergeyIT> llinxX, а может линукс чуть-чуть поизучать (у людей то получается)
<san4o> llinxX: ты пишеш авторан не запускается файл. дак может права на исполнение поставить
<llinxX> SergeyIT, изучаю, собственно для этого и пытаюсь обратится к знающим людям)
<llinxX> Делал пользователя с правами рута, всеравно не запускается)
<SergeyIT> llinxX, тебе про права на исполнение говорят...
<stalker_kg> добрый вечер
<stalker_kg> на одном харде стояли две оси: винда и убунту 10.10.альт.После переустановки убунту, перестали загружаться какие либо оси,
 * SergeyIT  опять анекдот про Вовочку вспомнил
<stalker_kg> пытались переустановить граб, бесполезно.вопрос как теперь можно на этот хард поставить убунту?
<san4o> llinxX: или под рутом ./autorun_file_name   ты по сути так проблему свою и не опиал
<SergeyIT> stalker_kg, по инструкции...
<llinxX> san4o, проблема следующая, есть Xerox PE114e, дрова на него не гуглятся.
<llinxX> Все что я нагуглил, на форуме, я описал, ничего не дало. Про права на исполнение сейчас читаю)
<stalker_kg> по инструкции пытались, не возможно загрузить граб
<llinxX>  san4o, собственно авторан который не работает:
<llinxX> #! /bin/sh
<llinxX> BASE=`dirname $0`
<llinxX> exec sh $BASE/Linux/install.sh
<sylion> всем привет, кто пользуется kde, подскажите возможные причины неработоспособности панели фильтров долфина...
<artus> llinxX, ща стяну драйвер посмотрю в него
<HiveMind> Хай
<HiveMind> В ходе сканирования при загрузке, на корне нашлись ошибки, комп перезагрузился
<llinxX> artus, решили проблему спасибо)
<HiveMind> Работает норм, но как починить-то?
<artus> llinxX, ну и гуд )
<artus> HiveMind, оно само починило
<HiveMind> Так быстро?
<HiveMind> Пыталось впарить мне нажать м, чтобы пропустить монтирование. Ага, щас:-D
<HiveMind> Кстати, как отключить сканирование при загрузке?
<Over> Народ, ноут не реагирует на изменения общесистемной громкости, только в конкретных приложениях. Как это поправить?
<HiveMind> А то было смешно, когда оно сканируется долго, свет отключили и мне не хватило заряда ибп для окончания скана. А отменить не получается
<HiveMind> Овер, радикальный метод - снести pulseaudio
<Over> Можно и снести
<lolens> Как называеться программа для записи установочника ubuntu на flash?
<Over> cp =)
<artus> unetbootin
<Big_Aziz> skai-falkorr: приветик
<Guest68097> узнал что в убунту 11.04 не будет версии для нетбуков, интересно почему, как вы думаете?
<HiveMind> И все таки, как отключить это сканирование? На бубунте, как я понял, этого нет, только на минте
<Over> HiveMind: Ну снесу, а дальше конфигурять альсу?
<HiveMind> Хм... Странно... Юнити вроде для них и делалось
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff1: КАК ТЫ
<Guest68097> прочитал только что инфу на omgubuntu
<Guest68097> mpt	 + Ubuntu Server 11.04
<Guest68097> + Ubuntu Small Business Server 11.04
<Guest68097> + Ubuntu Home Server 11.04
<Guest68097> + Ubuntu CE 11.04
<Guest68097> + Ubuntu Phone 11.04
<Guest68097> + Ubuntu 11.04 N (version without Banshee, for sale in the EU)
<artus> @kick Guest68097 flood
<Big_Aziz> skai-falkorr: хочешь еще анекдот расскужу
<HiveMind> Овер, погугли восстановление настроек alsa после удаления pulseaudio, я на вм сносил, но уже не помню как. Помню, что удалил пульс, а потом какой-то метапакет поставил
<skai-falkorr> Big_Aziz: ктож тебе запретит то
<Big_Aziz> спасибо за прошлый бан тебе
<zipfer> привет всем!
<HiveMind> Тест
<Big_Aziz> и тебе не хворать
<_GerarD_> Привет всем!
<Big_Aziz> и тебе не хворать
<_GerarD_> Артус, дай линк плиз на цитатник местный
<_GerarD_> Спасибо Большой Азаз))
<_GerarD_> Азиз* прошу прощения
<Big_Aziz> _GerarD_: ЧТО У ТЕБЯ
<dhoine> товарищи, помогите настроить таблицу роутинга.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409687 вот тут расписана похожая проблема и ее решение. Моя таблица роутинга в рабочем состоянии выглядит так:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/577920/ Теперь вопрос на мильйон - что нужно подстÐ
<artus> _GerarD_, не помню я
<Big_Aziz> _GerarD_: ЧТО У ТЕБЯ  спрашивай
<_GerarD_> !255 | dhoine
<ubuntuhelp> dhoine: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<dhoine> ладно
<dhoine> буду
<dhoine> писать
<dhoine> проще
<zipfer> )
<Big_Aziz> :)
<_GerarD_> Жесть... глупый
<_GerarD_> Есть запятые
<Big_Aziz> :)
<zipfer> а по моему, длинные сообщения удобнее
<dhoine> По сабжу есть что-то?
<_GerarD_> Нельзя... вас Артус накажет!
<_GerarD_> Он не видит этих сообщений
<Big_Aziz> _GerarD_: его тут нет
<_GerarD_> Тут он
<_GerarD_> Мне же он ответил, читай выше
<Big_Aziz> _GerarD_: нету его тут
<Big_Aziz> _GerarD_: появился :_
<zipfer> а на список пользователей слабо?
<_GerarD_> Всё, не флудите...
<Big_Aziz> а то еще скай накажет :)
<toxa> привет всем
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff1: ТЫ ТУТ
<artus> Big_Aziz, я всегда есть
<toxa> может кто подскажет, есть какая-нибудь виртуализация поддерживающая usb 2.0 ?
<Big_Aziz> artus: да знаю брат :)
<artus> @kban Big_Aziz 86400 сутки на чтение правил, и вырви капс!!!!!!!
<toxa> какой добрый бот :)
<tort> тоха?
<toxa> да
<toxa> хочешь мне подсказать, в какой виртуализации есть usb 2.0?
<andrew__> как жестко
<toxa> в virtual box есть usb 2.0? кто пользуется.....
<artus> я его уже предупреждал
<dhoine> в vmware usb 2.0 работает
<_GerarD_> это не бот
<toxa> :)
<_GerarD_> мне бы не понравилось, если бы ты меня ботом назвал((
<dhoine> http://i17.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0309/1b/5c0a1040641d26049b75047a852bbf1b.png
<toxa> извиняюсь.... не знаю всех тонкостей irc
<toxa> это в vmware? а есть бесплатная версия?
<dhoine> хз честно говоря
<dhoine> ключик вводил, но в настройках ничего не изменилось
<dhoine> в закладке about тоже
<dhoine> вот такая штука http://i17.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0309/71/2d1e2aa743f3cd5f034c837a8526b171.png
<tort> поможИте плис. звук пропал. чо прокруить? колонки в порядке то шо в винде робит всё
<dhoine> после чего пропал?
<tort> кажись после обновлений установленых. хотя точно нинаю
<GuestArbaiter> Подскажите, пожалуйста, проги для работы с биосом, хочется сменить или вообще убрать сплеш-экран...
<Over> Если прошли сутки с момента пропажи то пора в милицию идти
<GuestArbaiter> милиции уже нет))) она в прошлом)))
<artus> GuestArbaiter, а биос тут причем?
<tort> обновления всегда устанавливаю все вподряд. эт правильно?
<artus> tort, если левые рапозитории не подключал то да
<GuestArbaiter> artus: ну у меня дурацкий экран биоса, когда он прогоняет всякие тестирования и тд, хотелось бы его снести...
<Over> биос?
<tort> не подключал
<artus> GuestArbaiter, а вырубить в биосе лого не ?
<GuestArbaiter> нету пункта, перерыл уже все(((
<Aselicon> GuestArbaiter: плохо искал
<GuestArbaiter> смешная шутка, но только ради тебя пойду искать дальше))))
<Aselicon> GuestArbaiter: ты видишь суслика?
<Aselicon> видимо увидел...
<killerman> artus: привет
<artus> @kban --host killerman 604800 еще раз обойдеш бан получиш перманентный
<tort> ))
<dhoine> :-D
<a121609> Всем привет!
<a121609> амигас!!
<a121609> Люди, где вы??!!
<artus> все ушли на фронт...
<tort> народ, как иконку приложению поменять.? нарисовал, сохранил как .ico
<tort> какая прога есть?
<tort> для этого
<san4o> tort: в свойстве ярлыка выбрать нужную иконку
<tort> мне нужно не в рлыке поменять. а на самой блин как тут ЕХЕ звать?
<artus> tort, причем тут exe ?
<tort> ну не ехе. исполняемый файл наэрна назвать нужно было
<artus> а причем тут иконка к исполняемому файлу?
<artus> она никоем образом к нему не привязана
<tort> ОО до меня кажись начинает доходить
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<artus> @kban Big_Aziz прощай
<artus> @unban Big_Aziz
<artus> @mode +b *@213.230.*
<artus> @mode +b  *Big_Aziz!*@*
<romankrv> Hi How to use ack-grep with ( " etc characters. For example: ack-grep alert(" bla bla bla ?
<tort> в линухе есть чонють типа как в винде смарт инсталер? чтоб сделать типа чел скачал игру, одним файлом, нажал(типа установку) , игра распаковалась, и на рабочем столе и в меню программ появился ярлычёк(который сам нарисовал)?
<artus> romankrv, канал руский
<lolens> Ребят, можете подсказать или кинуть ссылку на man как настроить USB модем от оператора "билайн"?
<tort> оо я тока настроил недавно)
<artus> tort, еще раз что то типпа и чел и попрощаемся с тобой по причине злосного нарушения п.2.6
<artus> lolens, ты бы говорил для начала какой модем а не от какого оператора
<lolens> tort: Помоги плз, я просто 1 человека на линукс подсаживаю ))) На нетбуке поставил ей ubuntu дык сказал ей что это супер мега прога спец для нетбука
<artus> lolens, e1550 ?
<lolens> artus: USB modem.. модель нужна?
<lolens> artus: Щас посмотрю...
<lolens> artus: ЯЕУ ЬА180 yfgbcfyj
<lolens> artus: ZTE mF180
<lolens> написано
<Over> Guys, where i can choose what WM to load - gnome or kde?
<lolens> Когда в нетбук вставляю там 2 соединения появляються в network-managere... dlink и еще чето...
<lolens> Over: write /join #ubuntu :)
<artus> Over, а теперь на руском
<artus> lolens, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=111732.0
<lolens> Over: it's for russians cannal
<Over> ou thanks, but now i try to find where i can switch a locale =)
<andrew__> only for russians!
<Over> Спасибо, переключение нашел. Как при старте выбирать какой ВМ запускать - гноме или кде
<lolens> Over: тфу ты... англичанин блин)))
 * lolens ушёл разбираться с usb modem... artus, thanks :)
<artus> Over, gdmsetup
<Over> У меня гном стартует по дефолту, а нужны кеды
<artus> ну или kdmсетап
<Over> Не удалось найти пакет kdmsetup E: Не удалось найти пакет gdmsetup
<artus> а у тебя изначально что сотяло ?
<artus> *стояло
<Over> кеды
<tort> artus, спасибо, с иконками разобрался. и примного глубочайше извиняюсь за мой полурусский язык.
<tort> В линуксе есть что нибудь подобное смарт инсталеру? и чтоб при распаковке на рабочем столе и в меню программ появился ярлык одного из файлов этого распакованого архива.?
<Over> Хотя бы автологин где отключить?
<artus> tort, для начала, нафига распаковывать на рабочем столе, второе , причем тут меню програм к распакованым архивам
<lolens> artus: Представляешь, вроде все нормально, определил всё, даже настраивать beeline ненадо, там всё настроенно, только вот теперь пароль ккаойто при подключении просит? где его найти?
<lolens> artus: пробывал просто нажать enter не покатило, пробывал ввести beeline тоже переспрашивает...
 * Andante прозревает что это пароль от брелка
<artus> lolens, в смысле?
<lolens> Andante: Что за брелок? :-[
<Andante> бумажник
<Andante> лопатник...
<Andante> wallet
<Andante> хз, как там это в гноме называется. Хранилище паролей.
<lolens> Andante: Ну, как бы вроде я только поставил... и пароль только от sudo есть, вы его имеете ввижу?
<Andante> что я имею ввиду я уже сказал.
<lolens> Andante: Он бы сначала попросил его установить
<tort> artus, ну т.е. я ни так выразился -- распаковывать не на рабочий стол, а например по указаному пути. а на рабочем столе чтоб просто автоматом ярлык появился
<Andante> lolens, Ты мог этого не понять
<lolens> пишет запрос пароля для beeline default. чуть ниже: ZTE tehnologies... Ниже ячейка ввода пароля...
<lolens> пойду попробую от супер пользователя пароль написать
<Andante> попробуй от своей учетки на mail.ru пароль написать
<Andante> пойду-ка я отсюда, пожалуй...
<Over> кто знает как называется гномовский метапакет?
<Neznayka> artus: я твой рот еюал сука за бан тбя
<Neznayka> artus: я твой рот еюал сука за бан тебя
<Neznayka> ну как
<dmay> оО
<dmay> чем это вы тут таким интересным без меня занимаетесь?
<Neznayka> dmay:  вот так ни за что бон влепили
<dmay> не за что тут бан не лепят. я точно знаю ^__^''
<dmay> *ни за
<Neznayka> artus: что молчишь я и через другие сервера зайду сюда и тебе буду материть сука падла
<lolens> Вот люди, вроде всё настроил просит пароль ZTE WCDMA tehnologies MSM. Какой вводить?)
<dmay> эм... тут не банить надо, тут надо маме звонить, чтоб отшлёпала :/
<Neznayka> dmay:  молчи брат
<dmay> Neznayka: не брат я тебе, троллина чер.. нутыпонел
<gurza_linux> привет
<gurza_linux> у вас тут смотрю весело
<Neznayka> dmay:  тогда сиди и помалкивай
<lolens> Кто-нибудь настраивал USB modem beeline????
<lolens> кто может помочь...
<dmay> gurza_linux: это не весело, это кто-то какашки свои по каналу размазывает из-за детских обид
<gurza_linux> версия убунты какая?
<dmay> lolens: в мануале этого пароля нет чтоль?
<lolens> gurza_linux: это мне?
<gurza_linux> dmay ну я так и понял
<lolens> dmay: Нет
<gurza_linux> ага именно
<dmay> lolens: admin/admin?
<lolens> gurza_linux: 10.10 для нетбука
<Neznayka> dmay:  ты про кого туфту гонишь падла
<gurza_linux> для 10-10 не знаю
<lolens> dmay: там есть лог и пасс: beeline
<dmay> lolens: ннууу? мысли?
<lolens> dmay: я это в настройках прописал... при подключеннии он просит введите пароль а ниже модель модема
<gurza_linux> но вот программист у меня на работе под 9-04 поднял
<gurza_linux> как-то удалось
<dmay> lolens: ну введи beeline
<gurza_linux> но он вообще сумасшедший
<lolens> dmay: пробывал beeline, просто интер, от суперпользователя... переспрашивает снова
<lolens> gurza_linux: Я почему то предпологаю что большой разницы нету...
<mva> lolens: тебя забанить за нарушение правил?
<lolens> mva: Извини, каких?
<gurza_linux> lolens ща узнаю как он сдела
<mva> !rules| lolens
<ubuntuhelp> lolens: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lolens> mva: Я знаю, я никого не принуждаю, я прошу...
<mva> ccskrb
<mva> *ссылки для кого?
<mva> там есть замечательный пунктик "намеренное искажение русского языка"
<lolens> mva: В школе по русскому 2 было...
<mva> и что?
<mva> ты думаешь, что нас это должно волновать?
<gurza_linux> lolens, вообщем он пробросил, этот модем в виртуальную машину в икс-пи, как сделал не помнит, спросил у гугла
<lolens> mva: Это из за "интер"?
<mva> нет
<lolens> gurza_linux: Спасибо
<mva> из-за "пробывал", "почему то" и ещё кучи искажений
<gurza_linux> да... в общем-то не за что :)
<lolens> gurza_linux: Ну, за попытку помочь
<jham> mva: ты чё, не в настроении?
<mva> @voice jham
<mva> jham: у меня с настроением всё в порядке. Правила канала надо соблюдать.
<lolens> mva: "mva | ты думаешь, что нас это должно волновать?", но я же не намеренно искажаю...
<mva> ложь
<jham> убунту, от людей к людям. ппц. он же не на языке "падонкав" говорит.
<mva> именно на нём
<mva> по крайней мере, вкраплениями
<mva> за "пробывал" — вообще смертную казнь надо применять
<lolens> mva: Детектор лжи при себе носишь?
<jham> "почему то" - это один из поводов?
<jham> это смешно.
<lolens> Ладно, всё, не ругаемся, извините, постараюсь писать правильно!
<gurza_linux> и это меня на форуме назвали грамматическим нацистом
<lolens> Всё же, как быть с usb modem ZTE???
<mva> ты можешь делать ошибки в сложных словах, это простительно. Можешь делать опечатки — мы люди, всё понимаем. Но за "пробывал", "завтро", "пожалусто", "твой день рождение", "справо" — хочеть расстрелять в упор из автомата.
<mva> *хочется
<artus> @kban --user sokos
<gurza_linux> lolens а на форуме никакого мануала не нашел?
<lolens> gurza_linux: Мне artus дал ссылку, только там нету этого, что меня интересует
<lolens> gurza_linux: А собственно, что за пароль надо ввести при подключении этого модема.
<mva> *"твоё день рождение" (именно за этот вариант хочется расстрелять. "твой" — не так уж и злостно нарушает :)
<gurza_linux> lolens http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=134565.0 вот этот топик наверное
<gurza_linux> lolens я честно говоря с такими вещами дела не имел вообще
<gurza_linux> у нас в городе это просто деньги на ветер
<lolens> gurza_linux: Не этот, но... Тут примерно тоже советуют.
<gurza_linux> lolens а тебе я так понял вообще край надо настроить...
<lolens> gurza_linux: Выкинуть или обменять. Но есть кто "заикается" на тему что смогли настроить.
<lolens> gurza_linux: Жму настройка VPN там mobile connections> add> next> beeline> ввожу всё: Логин, пароль, апн, номер телефона. Окей! Подключаю... Просит пароль!
<lolens> Что за?
<gurza_linux> lolens надо шерстить инет, может быть есть где толковый пост, а ты под виндой такое настраивал? там никаких паролей вводить не надо?
<gurza_linux> может пароль рута?
<Eshafot> artus  Гавно
<gurza_linux> для установки соединения
<lolens> gurza_linux: Пробовал.. Так ведь, пишеться это слово?
<Eshafot> artus|znc|:  что замолчал урож
<Eshafot> artus|znc|:  что замолчал урод
<lolens> mva: Где же вы, правильный администратор!?
<Eshafot> а его нету тута
<Eshafot> усе спят
<gurza_linux> lolens ты когда в терминале команды с sudo выполняешь вводишь пароль?
<lolens> Eshafot: Только что ругался на меня, за нарушение правил...
<Eshafot> или пивком балуются
<gurza_linux> может требуется пароль суперпользователя?
<gurza_linux> не?
<lolens> gurza_linux: Да, ввожу, пробовал его
<Eshafot> lolens: а они такаие
<jham> Eshafot: тебе заняться нечем чтоль?
<gurza_linux> а когда просит пароль... что пишет? какое нибудь информационное сообщение есть?
<lolens> gurza_linux: вводил beeline, пустую строку, r9qtJCqC(пароль sudo)
<jham> все поняли уже, что ты обиделся. хорош уже
<gurza_linux> lolens жгешь :) на полстраны свой пароль огласил
<skai> @mode +b *!*@85.117.224.*
<lolens> gurza_linux: Пишет, на английском, требуеться пароль для ZTE WCDMA tehnologies MSM
<skai> @kick Eshafot
<lolens> gurza_linux: и?
<seed22_> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to seed22_) from frigg  - кто объяснит, что это означает?
<jham> seed22_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#freenodeconnect
<artus> @mode -b *!~Squezee@213.230.117.147
<artus> @mode -b *!*@213.230.117.147
<artus> @mode -b *!~Squezee@85.117.224.57
<Anton2d> lolens, я может и глупость скажу, но. Настраивал Е1550 под МТС, в нетворк манагере пароль вбивал "mts"
<Anton2d> как ни странно, но работало ;) без пароля не работало, тоже трясло его.
<Shizaya> Лююююди)))) Граждане сие же ubuntu-ru?)
<artus> ну вроде как
<Shizaya> УРА)))
<HiveMind> Что такое?
<Shizaya> да я просто первый раз через mIRC зашел
<Shizaya> пока зашел изплевался весь
<Shizaya> ужас)
<Shizaya> отвык от винды )
<k0kc> добрый вечер друзья
<k0kc> можно Вам задать один вопрос
<Shizaya> Вниманием)
<HiveMind> Ну?
<k0kc> я вот поставил лубуну, и у стандартного юбу стоит gdm - logon скрин, а у лубунту что-то другое, как поменять на гдм ?
<HiveMind> Мирк действительно ужасен. Можно одновременно подключиться только к одному серверу
<artus> k0kc, там опенбоксовский автостарт.сш
<HiveMind> Ну центре управления
<Shizaya> Вот сижу страдаю в мирке на виртуальной машине)
<artus> хотя может и гдмом рулится
<Shizaya> Всем удачи, (нужен другой серв)
<k0kc> artus: но я когда-то ставил на xfce, lxde и при установке он меня спросил какую оболочку выбрать
<HiveMind> А че с линя не зайдет-то?
<k0kc> artus: сейчас было бы оч актуальным узнать где найти эту утилиту которая выбирает что загружать
<artus> ну дык ты определись, xubuntu или же lubuntu у тебя
<HiveMind> Ну на обычную убунту тоже можно поставить и лхде, и хфсе, и кде, и гном. Одновременно
<artus> можно, но от етого она не станет ку- икс - лу бунтой
<artus> она останетцо убунтой на которую натянули
<HiveMind> Ну это да
<HiveMind> А в чем еще разница?
<artus> соответственно че у тя чем рулит зависит от того что изначально стояло
<HiveMind> В приложениях?
<artus> вобщем если у тя была убунта то гдм, если кубунта то кдм , так понял?
<k0kc> угу
<artus> k0kc, а sudo gdmsetup что говорит тебе ?
<k0kc> да
<k0kc> чет у меня не вышло прошлый раз с ним
<artus> так и говорит ? ты к консоль скомандовал а тебе оттуда "Да" ?
<artus> ))
<HiveMind> Вы про экран входа?
<artus> HiveMind, мы про выбор чего грузить)
<artus> наверно )
<artus> ну я по крайней мере точно )
<k0kc> да да
<k0kc> именно про это
<HiveMind> А чем гдм и кдм отличаются? Если и кеды и гном есть
<k0kc> о я сейчас вот ставлю гдм
<k0kc> и мне как раз выдало выбор что использовать
<k0kc> gdm or lxdm
<artus> о, есть еще и lxdm оказываетцо)
<san4o> HiveMind: там все коричневое а там все синенькое  .... 0_0
<HiveMind> Кокс, так и выбирай, что тебе надо. Это типа выбор, какой де грузить по дефолту?
<artus>  а lx зелененькое?
<k0kc> HiveMind: угу
<k0kc> а как бы этот выбор потом еще раз вызвать если я хочу поэксперементировать
<artus> lxdmsetup
<HiveMind> Просто в лог экране можно же выбрать, какую де грузить. Так какая тогда разница?
<artus> k0kc, познай всю моще кнопки <TAB> )
<HiveMind> ?
<k0kc> pastebay.org/116646
<k0kc> может это какой-то из процесов ?
<san4o> разве в display manager у openbox нету выбора оконного менеджера или нужного пользователя ?
<artus> ненаю, у меня коробка гдмом рулится
<HiveMind> У меня все через минтовский гдм
<san4o> к чему тогда они  дебаты розвели
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<kot-x120> fuf(
<kot-x120> ага(
<artus> нормально
<kot-x120> похоливарим мб?)
<jham> artus опять с вином?
<jham> =)
<artus> jham, не) сене с изжогой )
<k0kc> а где вообще файл конфига лежит загрузки менеджера
<artus> гдето в /etc/
<k0kc> :D
<Sergey_IT> ...Ð¥
<k0kc> логично
<sasha> всем привет
<kot-x120> привет )
<sasha> тут есть ребята которые знокомы с проблемами обновления?
<jham> могу тоже познакомить ))
<sasha> уже знаком вот решить-бы её:)
<jham> не задавай метавопросов, спрашивай сразк
<jham> у
<jham> кто захочет/сможет - ответит
<k0kc> ребят а можно вопрос
<k0kc> уже не про юбу
<artus> !ask | k0kc
<ubuntuhelp> k0kc: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> скушно отвечать
<k0kc> про сочи
<k0kc> ок, возьму на заметку
<k0kc> там вот по голосованию была зомбо жаба на первом месте, а сейчас ее зарубили ?
<sasha> обновление с 8 до десятой версии доходит до настройки пакета dbus (1.2.16.2 ubuntu4) утонавливает два файла пишет The system user "messagebua" already exists.Exiting.  и на этом засыпает...конибуть знает как решить?
<Sergey_IT> sasha, поставить 10.04 с нуля
<sasha> у меня DVD привода нету как с ubuntu на флэшку монтировать загрузочный диск я не знаю
<san4o> sasha: usb-creator
<Sergey_IT> sasha, на форуме есть
<sasha> щс поищу)
<jham> sasha: это ошибка не фатальна
<jham> эта
<Sergey_IT> sasha, и на оф. сайте
<jham> по идее, должно дальше пахать
<sasha> jham не пашет в том и проблема
<Sergey_IT> sasha, а чего с нуля не поставить?
<jham> больше никаких ошибок нет?
<sasha> с нуля смотрю сейчас как
<sasha> а обновление просто виснет и всё
<lolens> Есть кто живой? Настроил usb modem а он выключаеться минуты через 3... пишет что то на вроде вы работаете от .local это не рекомендуеться... и через несколько сек: вы в offline
<lolens> выключается*
<sasha> где можно достать usb-creator
<sasha> ???
<lolens> sasha: Вам нужно установку убунты на флешку записать чтоли?
<lolens> sasha: если я правильно понял http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download пункт 2 вам в помощь
<san4o> sasha: в репозитарии не ? ну или unetbootin
<sasha> нету
<san4o> sasha: sudo aptitude search unetbootin
<lolens> Я сегодня устанавливал с флешки ubuntu 10.10 (netbook ver). с помощью выше указанного сайта.
<san4o> lolens: чето окошки для проги создания юсб на gtk не похожи. ты из под винды делал ?
<sasha> чото он на команду  sudo aptitude search unetbootin не риагирует совсем
<san4o> sasha:  sudo apt-cache search unetbootin
<lolens> san4o: нет
<san4o> хотя в 8й убунте aptitude был помню точно
<sasha> тоже ноль ревкции
<lolens> sasha: Вобщем попробуй через GUI тоесть: Приложения > Центер приложений ubuntu > в поиске пишем: Startup Disk Creator
<dmay> чего-б сделать такого безполезного...
<lolens> sasha: если репозитории стандартные не удалял, должно найти
<lolens> dmay: Скажи мне, почему usb modem отключается каждые 3 минуты
<dmay> lolens: потому что он китайское мамно, очевидно же )
<sasha> нету
<dmay> они и под оффтопиком то через ж работают
<lolens> dmay: А что сейчас не китайское :)
<lolens> dmay: на Windows то работает норм...
<sasha> я не китайский:)
<lolens> dmay: Обидно!
<sasha> и ты не китайский)
<dmay> lolens: да вы, батенька, щасливчик )
<artus> lolens, ктойто говорил что это бага прошивки модема, вроде пр оэтьот модем говорили, и лечитцо или постоянным его дерганьем скриптом, или перепрошивкой
<san4o> sasha:   вообщем чето ты намудровал с репозитариями. с ubuntu.packages можно найти
<lolens> artus: Я не могу не свой можем перепрошивать, т.к. гарантия теряется...
<artus> lolens, если он работает то она работаеть) если он выгорит в порту то тебя с твоей гарантией всеравно пошлют
<sasha> спасибо санчо
<san4o> sasha: ну так теске нужно помочь ))
<artus> lolens, мне вот тоже было стремно переходник на антену подпаивать) но ниче ) зато теперь имею макс уровень сигнала том где отродясь никак не ловило )
<jham> http://bento-linux.org/wiki/wm8505-bento-linux/netbooks/jaybook-9901 )
<artus> lolens, напомни модель
<lolens> artus: ZTE
<jham> 99€
<lolens> artus: MF 180
<jham> цветной калькулятор )
<lolens> sasha: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk  должно так то работать, если репозитории стандартные не удалял
<lolens> sasha: Может тебе дать список репозиториев своих?
<lolens> sasha: http://paste.pro/1202250 жмешь скачать, открываешь и копируешь в /etc/apt/sources.list после sudo apt-get update
<san4o> lolens: у тебя тоже 8я убунта ?
<lolens> Стоп
<artus> lolens, а может шнурочек юсбишный виноват? )
<lolens> А у него 8ая?)
<lolens> artus: Там нету шнура...
<artus> ты его напрямую в порт ? )
<lolens> artus: Слушай, он иногда еще выдает ошибку типа вы работаете через .local это не рекомендованно что это значит?
<lolens> artus: ну да
<artus> lolens, понятия не имею ) даже не представляю что это )
<artus> вот если б ты логи показал
<artus>  /var/log/messages
<lolens> artus: Где логи найти?
<artus> на paste.pro
<lolens> Я же через network-manager
<lolens> Где искать логи на нетбуке? убунту 10.10
<artus> глянь, если вдруг вылетиш сыпятцо туда кие то ошибки или нет
<lolens> sasha: Извини, я не знал что у тебя ubuntu 8
<artus> lolens, /var/log/messages
<lolens> artus: Сейчас, помотрю...
<lolens> artus: Вообще подвис) он слабоват...
<artus> хы)
<artus> ls -la /var/log/ |grep mess
<artus> lolens, и глянь сколько лог весит
<artus> lolens, даже -lah чтоб удобнее было
<lolens> artus: 197K
<lolens> artus: как я понял...
<lolens> artus: 1 syslog
<artus> вноде не много, че виснуть то )
<Dark51> всем привет)
<lolens> ky
<Dark51> подскажите что за устройство /dev/sr0
<tort> привет. может программа сама удалиться?? а то гипм куда-то исчез
<lolens> tort: В 10.10 его вообще по стандарту нету...
<lolens> tort: Врят ли сама... Думаю нет!
<tort> я устанавливал. а ща смотрю нету
<lolens> artus: Дык что показывать все эти логи? 2075 стр. стлб 109
<artus> lolens, не, предположительно кусок где отвалился инет
<[DarkMist]> всем вечер добрый!!!
<[DarkMist]> народ(( винт выЁживается
<[DarkMist]> 500-как хитачи ext3 ((
<[DarkMist]> подскажите параметры fsck для исправления??
<lolens> artus: Щас стеру всё, и модем врублю...
<[DarkMist]> блин это был архив((
<[DarkMist]> ё мае
<[DarkMist]> есть кто живой??
<lolens> да
 * lolens ушёл курить, инет всё равно отвалится...
<san4o> только что вайн обновил. больше он признаков жизни не подает =(
<[DarkMist]> )
<[DarkMist]> весело ! всеобщее падение линукс систем)
<tort> как гимп переключить на русский язык?
<[DarkMist]> ср1251
<[DarkMist]> вроде
<san4o> [DarkMist]: нет
<san4o> tort: если все нормально то он с языком системы запускается
<[DarkMist]> тю
<[DarkMist]> пусть английским будет
<san4o> tort: LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 gimp
<[DarkMist]> как нафик разница
<[DarkMist]> тут 500 гиг накрылись
<san4o> tort: попробуй
<artus> [DarkMist], ну накрылись, и что ?
<[DarkMist]> так надо востанавливать!! ну и что непрокатит((
<artus> дык востанавливай
<[DarkMist]> артус?? подскажешь опций для фск??
<tort> Санчо, Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCannot open display:
<artus> fsck.ext3 -fv /dev/
<artus> [DarkMist], http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck.ext3
<[DarkMist]> спс
<artus> [DarkMist], http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/2373219 тудаже
<artus> и вообще, я за тебя гуглить должен чтоль? )
<[DarkMist]> я думал ты наизуть))
<Dark51> xexe))) подскажите винты Hitachi нормальные?
<tort> artus, при закрытии и открытии папки, заменённая икона на одном ярлыке применилась к куче других файлов. как применить только к одному?
<artus> tort, никак)
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, забей, их WD купили =)
<inkvizitor68sl> делай выводы
<Dark51> ого... чтото Я упустил в этом мире.
<[DarkMist]> да 500 ВД работает но ей всего 3 ммесяц
<artus> tort, вместо того чтоб фигней страдать изучал бы http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox ну и сопутствующее ему
<[DarkMist]> а хитачи проработали только год
<lolens> artus: Щас написал мне сеть использует домен .local который не дружит с avahi
<lolens> !avahi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='avahi'
<artus> lolens, точный текст покажи
<tort> артус, спасибо, почитаю
<artus> lolens, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=95586.0
<Dark51> что тогда посоветуете взять?) вместо  Hitachi?
<inkvizitor68sl> подарите мне пару дисков на 3 ТБ
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, WD.
<inkvizitor68sl> Caviar Blue или Caviar Black
<lolens> artus: Самое смешное, что в логах пусто!
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня какой то древний Caviar 3 года проработал при сильно повышенной температуре в корпусе в серваке
<inkvizitor68sl> я корпус то закрыл, вентилятор подключить забыл
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом открыл и ахнул
<inkvizitor68sl> через пару лет
<artus> lolens, в логах пусто быть не может
<lolens> artus: Да! ОНО! Щас буду читать... это сообщение...
<lolens> artus: Я почистил логи... Потом вставил модем, как отключился, смотрю логи... Пусто... Удивлён...
<artus> lolens, эм, зачем ты логи чистил?
 * inkvizitor68sl внезапно нашел дома maxtor
<inkvizitor68sl> поздравьте меня!
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня есть maxtor!
<inkvizitor68sl> живой!
<inkvizitor68sl> MAXTOR STM325031
<inkvizitor68sl> нашел, в смысле сканом включенного (!) железа на предмет того, что за диски у меня в доме
<inkvizitor68sl> апупеть
<Dark51> WD мне симпатизируют)))) но Caviar Black дорого для меня... а Caviar Blue как то насторожено отношусь
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду искать где он именно
<artus> у меня вообще фаербол есть) он с лааампочкой ) правда трещит как ацкое трещетко, но работаеть и вроде не сыпетцо)
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, не экономь ты на дисках
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чем мониториш парк железа то?
<lolens> artus: Ну да, чтоб все 2000+ строк не слать...
<artus> lolens, ну вобщето можно было выделить нужное
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, hot ssh + lshw xD
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хы, я думал нагиосом каким нить )
<lolens> artus: Выделить нужное... Я мало разбираюсь что там нужное...
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в лом =)
<artus> lolens, ну последние 500 строк мог бы и показать)
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, не экономь на дисках.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дык он до кучи б и телефоны твои мониторил и вообще все железо по дому )
<inkvizitor68sl> о да
<artus> на предмет экономии, не економьте на упсах! )) ато и диски будуть не в радость )
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня упса нету совсем >_>
<Dark51> inkvizitor68sl: верю)))) но денег реально нет) а хочется террабайтник)
<lolens> artus: а куда теперь логи записываются?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, повезло тебе ) что он тебе не нужен )
<artus> lolens, после того как ты полез туда руками не знаю)
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы кхы
<Dark51> а упс уже есть))))
<[DarkMist]> я взял блу версию хотя в магазине просил грин
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, лол што?
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, я тут думаю брать или не брать 2х3ТБ
<lolens> artus: теперь стоит переустанавливать ubuntu?))
<[DarkMist]> )
<Dark51> все деньги ушли на праздники)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, ну погоди 2 недели
<inkvizitor68sl> чего торопиться то
<artus> lolens, а вообще sudo /etc/init.d/rsyslog restart
<lolens> Мне тут спам только что пришёл, что скоро 8 марта и я обязательно должен перейти по ссылке чтобы подготовиться!)
<artus> lolens, че срузе переустанавливать то? )
<Dark51> да хз)) вчера захотелось как то)) сейчас винты мои глючат.. вот переживаю)
<svarog> Есть кто живой?
<[DarkMist]> ага
<lolens> artus: Привык к Windows xD
<artus> нету
<[DarkMist]> все вымерли
<svarog> как включить VDPAU
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, в инет положи файлы
<svarog> парни
<inkvizitor68sl> в чем проблема то ?
<svarog> не знаю как включить)
<svarog> в руках наверное?)
<lolens> !VDPAU
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='VDPAU'
<svarog> в гугле был, пару статей нашел с описанием установки ничего не вышло
<svarog> http://takeworld.blogspot.com/2009/09/vdpau-ubuntu.html
<Dark51> inkvizitor68sl: инет все стерпит?) Я видимо старомоден) да и инет слишком медленный у меня. как раз две недели пройдет, пока все выложу))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, да лана
<svarog> не смог добавить источники программ
<artus> svarog, а sudo aptitude install nvidia-vdpau-driver не?
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот шарился по файлам
<inkvizitor68sl> оказалось, что у меня все го то пара гигов дров
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, сколько ж денег то у тебя?
 * lolens ждет пока подвиснет инет чтобы заглянуть в логи.
<[DarkMist]> инквизитор подскажи
<Dark51> 2000 рублей)
<svarog> artus, sudo: aptitude: command not found
<artus> svarog, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<[DarkMist]> сколько 500 гиг будет провирятся fsck ??
<artus> lolens, sudo tail -f /var/log/messages и пусть висит в терминале, если что случитцо оно сразу покажет
<artus> [DarkMist], все зависит от степени умертвленности винта
<[DarkMist]> 5 мин назат работал ничего небыло
<[DarkMist]> потом вдруг виртуалка полетела , я ребут и тут бумц
<[DarkMist]> немогу примонтировать , я в смарт а там  написано у вас есть бед сектора((
<lolens> artus: Ща флешкой передам себе текст... тока флешку надо найти
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], да недолго
<[DarkMist]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, город?
<artus> lolens, ты на флешку запишеш и по почте отправиш чтоль? )
<artus> lolens, выложи на дропбокс файл ) ну или на rghost.ru
<lolens> artus: в itpaste
<lolens> artus: paste.pro или как там...
<inkvizitor68sl> Недостатки: Не слишком надёжный
<inkvizitor68sl> Комментарий: Через два года стал сильно греться и вскоре просто перестал работать.
<inkvizitor68sl> апупеть оО
<inkvizitor68sl> не слишком надежный?
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> Dark51, бери caviar blue в общем
<svarog> artus, установил, но всеравно флеш видео жутко тормозит
<Dark51> Таганрог
<artus> svarog, эм, а причем тут вдпао к флешу????
<svarog> artus, в статье говорили что снижает нагрузку на цп вместо 90% загрузки будет 20-30%
<artus> svarog, это в какой такой статье ?
<svarog> artus, сейчас найду
<svarog> artus,  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129035.0
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Dark51> если завтра починю винты, накоплю на Caviar Black
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, а видюха то у тебя какая?
<Dark51> xD
<lolens> artus: http://paste.pro/1202432
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl,  нвидиа
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, это не ответ на вопрос какая. следующая попытка.
<inkvizitor68sl>  @kick svaro.... в случае неверного ответа!
<inkvizitor68sl> итак!
<inkvizitor68sl> ваш ответ?
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl, извени) сейчас гляну
<artus> svarog, а как корелируетцо h.264 кодек с флешом ? )
<artus> окромя как его вродебы как впилили в последний флеш но не факт
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl, 9550
<svarog> artus, непонял
<artus> svarog, флеш у тебя какой стоит?
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, нужен Flash 10.2+
<inkvizitor68sl> дрова 190.32+
<inkvizitor68sl> и а
<inkvizitor68sl> и ща
<inkvizitor68sl> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa вот тут покопайся
<artus> кстати, стоит ли его ставть али нет ?
<lolens> artus: Как то странно даже, всего 40 строк :) Про рестарт логов и про модем...
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl,  artus,  я с оф сайта качал флеш плеер...
<svarog> сейчас точно гляну
<artus> lolens, LCP terminated by peer , ну рвет соединение точка доступа, ну перегружена она , бывает
<artus> у меня такое же бывает иногда )
<artus> но правда редко)
<lolens> artus: С 6 часов вечера по пол второго...
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, и чо) ? *изобразил гопника и доволен*
<artus> ну да ) вечер, все пришли и качають)
<lolens> artus: Вобщем, всё дело только в провайдере? У них серв перегружен?
<inkvizitor68sl> 10.2 - это не stable
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у тебя ж intel hd ?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, 8600
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, сиди с адски клёвым ускорением html и непиши
<inkvizitor68sl> не пищи
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> ну тогда купи intel hd
<artus> ыы
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, нафиг мне интел хдма?
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl,  флеш плеер 10.2.152.27
<artus> у меня все летаеть)
<lolens> artus: Да? Так и сказать? ваш пров - бяка?
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl, ты про что? какой гопник?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у меня тоже +)
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, а дрова какие?
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl,  а как глянуть?
<lolens> artus: я конено сам не уважаю beeline, но всё же, дело только в их серверах? Это точно?
<artus> lolens, ну я лично себе соединение вроде как оптимизировать) и отваливаетцо оно у меня только если совсем печаль, раз в 2-3 месяцы) но я не парюсь и на шаровый роуминг на жопорез прыгаю )
<artus> lolens, щас это у всех 3g ) по причине того что клиентов берут а вышки не строять )
<lolens> artus: Просто скажи пожалуйста, это дело в beeline сервере? Да или нет?
<artus> lolens, да )
<lolens> artus: Спасибо! Огромное
<lolens> artus: Кстати, правила нарушаешь: "у меня все летаеть"
<artus> lolens, ты о чем ? )
<artus> то ж очепятка )
<lolens> artus: На меня сегодня mva наехал...
<lolens> офф топ устроили блин, из-за того что написал "пробывал"
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, ну и пральна
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что ты написал матом
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Я смотрю вы все тут все образованные, или очепятываетесь...
<lolens> образованые*
<lolens> xD
 * inkvizitor68sl задумчиво посмотрел на расстояние между о и ы
<inkvizitor68sl> я опечатываюсь только если клава сбоит
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Что клавиатура делает?)
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно в браузере, где предпочитаю перечитывать
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, сбоит.
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Ааа.. сбои даёт)
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl, перезагрузился нечайно, как версию драйверов глянуть? есть какаято команда?
<lolens> svarog | inkvizitor68sl,  флеш плеер 10.2.152.27
<svarog> lolens, да
<lolens> svarog: ну, вобщем, я показал тебе твою версию, чтоб ты команды не искал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, понятия не имею.
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, я ненавистник нвидии и ати
<svarog> lolens,  нужно не плееара а драйверов видеокарты
<inkvizitor68sl> уже 2 с копейками года ими не пользуюсь
<lolens> svarog: Система - Администрирование - Драйверы устройств
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl, онлайн видео не смотришь?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня intel
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: чем intel лучше nvidia и ati?)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, смари
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> скрие сделаю
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: ок, жду :)
<svarog> lolens, есть дополнительные драйвера, драйверы устройств нету, в дополнительных драйверах ничего нет...
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, http://itmages.ru/image/view/143604/eb5dcae7
<inkvizitor68sl> flash hd720
<inkvizitor68sl> сверху - нагрузка проца
<inkvizitor68sl> ничо не делал, абсолютно.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кроме установки системы
<inkvizitor68sl> (видео, если что - первое видео по запросу х*ня в говноконтактике)
<inkvizitor68sl> не подумайте ничего плохого
<artus> у меня тоже как то не нагружает видео ничего )
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: эмм... Не понял, это у тебя проц - 933MHz или нагружен так?)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, проц у меня 933 мгц
<inkvizitor68sl> а нагрузка - синие 2 полоски правее
<inkvizitor68sl> на каждое ядро нагрузка
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если так можно выразиться
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: :) Норм чё)
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому интел и рулит =)
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Тыж говорил что пользуешься weechat?
<inkvizitor68sl> KMS в действии
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, ну?
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, http://itmages.ru/image/view/143605/cbc37b11
<artus> его нотис смутил видимо)
<inkvizitor68sl> f
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: как настроить всплывающие окна? у меня не лезут они...
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, http://weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/lnotify.py/
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Это в терминале запустить?
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, в ~/.weechat/python/autoload/ скрипт кинь
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Я newbie просто :)
<lolens> Вот такой вопрос: а возможно ubuntu (netbook ver) на простом компе? чет мне так понравилась она :)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, unity почитай там как ставить
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, Caviar Black 1TB  $ 93 адекватная цена?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или просто поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у вас - наверное
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у меня они по 2300 рублей стоят
<inkvizitor68sl> _0
<inkvizitor68sl> +9
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<artus> хотя блю $ 64
<inkvizitor68sl> +-
<svarog> мужики!!! ну правда помогите разрулить, единственное что на компе делаю так это видео смотри и то не катит...
<lolens> svarog: А ты кодеки ставил, да?
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, из ppa всё нужное поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> и ребутнись
<svarog> lolens, да все стоит проц при проигровании флеш загружен до 90 %
<denykolomets> подскажите как хЧатГном в аплет уведомлений запихать?
<inkvizitor68sl> и если твоя видюха поддерживает vdpau при ребуте всё заработает
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl, что за рра?
<lolens> svarog: У меня кстати такая же проблема раньше была... Не могу сказать как решилось, так как после этого еще раз 5 ubuntu переустанавливал :)
<sashok> народ подскажите плиз ubuntu 10.10 можно устоновить используя только один интернет?
<inkvizitor68sl> svarog, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<lolens> svarog: С учётом что у меня nvidia 5600LE толи 5700LE
<inkvizitor68sl> sashok, эм?
<inkvizitor68sl> sashok, PXE в зубы, mini.iso и фпиред
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: ты про unity я так понял не мне говорил?
<inkvizitor68sl> netbook edition == версия с unity
<lolens> аА) я просто в вики попал) Unity — это мультиплатформенный инструмент для разработки игр.
<sashok> инквизитор а можеш кинуть сылку как это можно сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> sashok, у тебя есть машина, которая может выступать dhcpd серверов?
<inkvizitor68sl> сервером* ?
<sashok> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда никак.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты неудачнег, строго говоря хД у меня даже мобильники умеют dhcpd хД
<svarog> inkvizitor68sl,  я ничего там понять не могу, потомучто не знаю что мне надо... я убунтой раз 3 пользуюсь...
<sashok> поржёш но у меня сечас мобильника даже нету...последний окозался в стенке)
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: А че даст это unyti, даж загуглить не могу, всё на редактор игр попадаюсь...
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Смысле на движок
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%D1%8E%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B8#sclient=psy&hl=ru&safe=off&q=%D1%8E%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%82%D0%B8+%D1%83%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%83&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=67b278f3bfeee2ad даже вот так можно найти ХД
<inkvizitor68sl> sashok, тогда не поставишь без загрузочного девайса
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: эм, я чет не умею такие ссылки читать с вичата)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, http://goo.gl/Y69kh
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: руки кривовасты))
<sashok> а чем прямой доступ в всемирную поутину загрузочный вевайс:)
<sashok> *девайс
<artus> lolens, tinyurl.py тебе в помощ ) будет сокращать ссылки)
<artus> sashok, а причем тут локалка к всемирной паутине?
<lolens> artus: если щас систему буду переставлять, нет смысла ставить скрипт :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну можно поставить dhcpd на тостер с netbsd и сказать дэхэцэбьдю next-hop <вставить один из шлюзов бест-хостинга>
<artus> lolens, зачем переставлять то?
<sashok> ну да не причом:)
<lolens> artus: не знаю :) Просто понравилась рабочая среда...
<lolens> artus: на нетбуке...
<lolens> artus: ну, по крайней мере оч понравилась панелька слева и менюшка...
<artus> нуну )
<lolens> Которая вызывается кликом по логотипу...
<artus> удачи)
<lolens> artus: А что?) Что такого?) чет не так?)
 * artus ушол обедать
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Ты тоже не советуешь этого делать? :)
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Ставить netbook версию..
<inkvizitor68sl> да мне как то плевать какая среда уже давно
<lolens> Щас поищу может и в эту версию прикручу эту менюшку и лаунч панель
<lolens> Что проще, прикрутить к ubuntu 10.04 левую панель как в netbook версии и менюху или в нетбук версии 10.10 прикрутить нижнюю панель и сделать чтобы на раб столе были значки?
<inkvizitor68sl> лечь спать =)
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Да ну... бред :) нафиг надо...
<bayanist> привет всем)
<sashok> хай
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<bayanist> ребзя можно вопросы здесь задавать насщет Люнекс?)
<sashok> да:)
<sashok> чем тут большенство и занимается)
<artus> lolens, вот зачем тебе на робочем столе значки? срач развести?
<bayanist> ))второй день у меня вместо виндовс 7 ... мало что ещо панимаю, но всетаки, есть ли хароший проигрыватель аудио? что посоветуете?
<lolens> artus: Даже не знаю :)
<inkvizitor68sl> bayanist, mocp
<artus> mpd
<lolens> bayanist: herrie
<sashok> на вкус и цвет товарищей нет)
<bayanist> спс, я посмотрю, чисто по теории возможно через ВИНО падключить Winamp с плагином DSP iZotope>? шансы есть
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<lolens> artus: Ну тогда как прикрепить панельку нижнюю с свернутыми приложениями и с рабочими столами??
<artus> извращенец
<bayanist> ахахаха
<sashok> это точно:)
<lolens> bayanist: Установи VirtualBox установи туда WinXP поставь Winamp... Вот это точ извращение :)
<inkvizitor68sl> bayanist, можно и гланды через попу. но зачем?
<artus> lolens, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193304827.png )) модемчик )
<bayanist> как зачем DSP дает звук хароший - обьемный ... привычка с W7 )
<lolens> artus: ты где живешь? Страна?
<lolens> artus: Город там)
<artus> чей он дает? звук обемный ?
<artus> lolens, киев )
<lolens> artus: Я вот в Ижевске :) Это что то вроде большой деревни..
<bayanist> Ну вы как с луны ребята)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193307582.png утрись =)
<lolens> artus: Я тоже смеялся когда мне друг с телефона (С одного динамика) включил "Стерео" музыку... Винил отдыхает :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дадада, но так как у меня нет инета по шнуркам то как бе мне и так хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, так это не шнурок =)
<bayanist> а я кароче установил на один раздел W7, и Ubuntu, хех , теперь избавится нужно от старой ОС
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, за винил сам знаешь что тут делают?
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Ммм... нет не знаю :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну у тебя и не hspda (
<sashok> блин народ а можно какнибуть систему откатить?
<artus> sashok, а у тя бекап есть?
<sashok> нету
<artus> значит низя )
<sashok> аааа
<sashok> повешусь нафиг:)
<AndreX> sashok: reinstall со старым хомяком )
 * lolens всё... решился ставить netbook версию себе :) потом разберусь как панель нижнюю добавить...
<sashok> буду сидеть на попе ровно и ждать завтра...и когонить кто проснёться у кого моно будет флэшку записать не парясь и переустоновить нормально систему
<artus> lolens, зря
<lolens> artus: почему?
<artus> lolens, ну через 3 дня прибежиш спрашивать как ее снести покультурнее )
<bayanist> С играми от XP вообще дела плохи тормазит?
<artus> bayanist, а XP уже игры выпускает?
<lolens> artus: дык я на раздел от сломанной ХРки поставлю... Потом просто формат диска и почищу груб.. :) его все равно чистить надо... ото там 3 пункта 2 рабочих
<bayanist> :-Dнеумничай ты меня правильно понел)
<artus> @kick bayanist для начала читаем учебник русского языка
<lolens> bayanist: Для чего тебе Linux если хочешь слушать объёмную музыку и играть в игры? :)
<lolens> Опоздал...
<sashok> бывает)
<lolens> artus: в общем, если завтра не появлюсь здесь, я накрыл grub и пошёл спать...
<artus> гг
 * lolens ушёл курить
<artus> хы, proftpd чегото обновился
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а зачем он тебе оО
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, анонимуса расшарить
<inkvizitor68sl> а...
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем оО
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, что не говори но в всфтп анонимус нифига не адекватно расшариваетцо
<artus> по дому )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ммм?
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле не адекватно?
<inkvizitor68sl> по мне так удобнее всего
<inkvizitor68sl> примаунтил каталогов, права выдал каталогам и радуйся жизни
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, да я 2 часа убил на попытку его завести, он там после какого то очередного обнсления резко начал на половину параметров конфига ругатцо и вообще отказывался стартовать)
<inkvizitor68sl> мда..
<inkvizitor68sl> ребят, ну вы жжоте)
<artus> вот если локальных пользователей или виртуальный то да , ляпота )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вот дай мне посмотреть на конфиг чисто анонимусов
<artus> так чтоб я скормил его и оно работало )
<inkvizitor68sl> http://welinux.ru/post/1475/
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, не повериш )
<inkvizitor68sl> что?
<artus> ты его сам то пробовал?
<artus> да, он у меня работал пол года назад) щас с ним всфтпд не стартует)
<artus> тупо вот так берет и не стартует сам демон
<inkvizitor68sl> покажи чего пишет
<artus> щас поставлю по новому )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-10
<artus> блин, щас модем в роутер перекину и сеть подниму
<inkvizitor68sl> умху
 * lolens I'm here xD
<lolens> А что WeeChat нету в стандартных репозиториях? Не смог установить через консольку... Сейчас сижу с Finch
<lolens> И устанавливаю Ubuntu Netbook edition :)
<lolens> Можно ли на 2 операционные системы Ubuntu которые находятся на 1 разделе использовать 1 раздел подкачки? Есть ли в этом недостатки? Раздел подкачки: 1999MB
<lolens> на 2х разделах*
<OccaM1> lolens: можно
<OccaM1> но смысл?
<OccaM1> и нахрен такой большой swap?
<lolens> Ммм, не уверен что вторая операционная система понравится...
<OccaM1> сколько ОЗУ ?
<lolens> 700+
<lolens> 2ГБ вроде на убунтологии написано, что это оптимал
<OccaM1> чушь
<OccaM1> 512 Мб вполне хватает
<OccaM1> если мало ОЗУ - всего 700+ Мб то убунта не подходит
<OccaM1> проще легковесное что-то поставить
<OccaM1> иначе будет тормозить
<lolens> Вроде XFCE?
<lolens> я пробывал, упрощенную версию ставить... только она еще больше тормозила, даже не знаю почему...
<OccaM1> вроде другого дистра или вроде другого десктоп окружения
<lolens> Может встала не так...
<OccaM1> например да,  XFCE
<OccaM1> машинка слабовата
<OccaM1> попробуй добавить памяти
<OccaM1> ОЗУ всмысле
<lolens> Ага, не спорю... Видео вообще 128мб
<lolens> нвидиа 5600LE
<OccaM1> проц какой?
<lolens> Так что добавление не поможет
<lolens> Celeron 2.1GHz
<OccaM1> проц норм еще
<OccaM1> а видео пофик. или тебе погамать?
<lolens> Ну, хотелось бы чтоб flash более-мение работал лучше...
<OccaM1> флэш более-менее - это к Адоб
<lolens> А игры... Линага только, кстати, с первого раза под Wine запустилась...
<OccaM1> он выпускает плагины и плееры, с каждой версией все менее жрущие
<lolens> Хотелось бы верить в это :)
<OccaM1> короче, 700 Мб ОЗУ это порнография
<lolens> 3 х 256
<OccaM1> это ось и запущеный браузер на несколько вкладок
<OccaM1> хоп - и вся память кончилась
<OccaM1> дальше - дикий своп
<artus> у меня 2 гига браузерами кушаетцо)
<lolens> Нееееееее... Ось + Линага + браузер с 5 вкладками и 3 гном-браузера
<lolens> Тянуло, нормально
<lolens> Ну, не говорю что без лагов...
<lolens> Но терпимо!
<OccaM1> lolens: система в процессе обновлений и фрагментации потеряет в скорости
<OccaM1> и начнется порно
<OccaM1> будешь тюнить, тюнить
<OccaM1> тюнить
<OccaM1> вырезать шлак
<OccaM1> откажешься от гнома, затем от XFCE
<OccaM1> затем сменишь ось
<lolens> С армии приду куплю новый комп, щас смысла нет. А система у меня как правила больше 2х недель не держится... Я слишком много любознателен))
<OccaM1> на легкую
<artus> а че тянуть то ? сразу коробку)
<lolens> Если учитывать что я пользуюсь herrie finch weechat... то как бы, всё нормально)
<OccaM1> lolens: а ну ежели так - то я ответил на твой вопрос. 1999 Мб swap на две системы - нормально, если они дуалбут, разумеется. Хотя нафиг так много не нужно.
<lolens> Да ладно, мне вот нет бук принесли... жуть.. проц 1.5, память 512, винт - 10гб!!! видюха с 8мб памяти... Вот это чтото!
<OccaM1> на такую машинку - DSLможно
<lolens> Так как установочника WinXP под рукой не было, установил девушке ubuntu 10.10 xD более мение пользоваться можно, Скайп работает даже! Если больше ничего кроме аси не включено
<lolens> Правда вот усб модем подвел...
<lolens> Кстати, еслиб finch поддерживал х-статусы я бы никогда в жизни не смотрел в сторону qutIM
<OccaM1> я тоже ноут реанимировал один… Hp OmniBook 533 Мгц P-III и 128Мб озу, винт вроде был 5 Гб. На эту машинку отлично встал DSL и пашет по сей день.
<lolens> И OffLine сообщения в finch приходят не коректно
<lolens> На сколько я помню DSL это что-то связанное с Internet'om :)
<OccaM1> Damn Small Linux
<artus> lolens, если бы centerim понимал utf аинч нафиг бы небыл нужен)
<artus> *финч
<lolens> Ладно, у меня система установилась, надо ребутать...
<lolens> artus: Не юзал
<OccaM1> Кстати, кто в версиях убунты разбирается?
<bayanist> а как удалить мне виндовс если он вместе с ubuntu  стоит,?
<OccaM1> мне нужно знать - какая версия убунты будет не под i386 а под i686 собрана?
<bayanist> на одном диске "Ц"
<OccaM1> bayanist: загрузись	с диска линуха и сотри-переразбей разделы на диске
<OccaM1> Ц
<bayanist> интересный вопрос ведь, многие с этим сталкивались и приходилось форматирование делать ... а я ведь только настроил систему(
<OccaM1> bayanist: настройка не займет много времени, особенно повторная
<bayanist> У Линукса другой тип локального диска, подозреваю что не НТФС, ведь когда загружаюсьь с Виндовс я невижу файлов Ubuntu
<OccaM1> bayanist: винда тебе сдалась? или нет?
<OccaM1> нужна, в смысле?
<bayanist> Я хочу постепенно перейти на Ubuntu
<OccaM1> bayanist: зачем постепенно? не проще ли сразу?
<bayanist> /// потому как даже на Windows много хароших приложений каторых нет под Ubuntu
<OccaM1> bayanist: 1С ?
<OccaM1> или игры?
<lolens> Ужас, как у меня ubuntu netbook ed. встала...
<OccaM1> а кто знает, бубунта вроде скоро с i386 на i686 будет пересобрана?
<lolens> За место русского квадраты, а иксы вобще не запускаются
<bayanist> неее, fl studio, от adobe, sampletudde и куча ещо всего )
<lolens> OccaM1: Впринцепе она так и пишет...
<OccaM1> lolens: чо пишет?
<lolens> OccaM1: Я смотрел в какой то проге, у меня было написано что у меня стоит i686 в инете говорят что i386 процессоры это доисторические
<OccaM1> lolens:  я не про твой проц дома, я про архитектуру сборки.
<OccaM1> она сейчас - i386
<vrybas> мм
<OccaM1> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu вот тут написано
<denykolomets> привет неспящим
<OccaM1> но вот не написано с какой версии будет i686
<OccaM1> denykolomets: ку )
<bayanist> привет
<vrybas> мне кажется ее не будет
<OccaM1> да?
<vrybas> то есть i686 это 64битная архитектура
<OccaM1> я дето читал что будет, но не могу блин найти
<vrybas> То есть вот этот проц http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/I686
<OccaM1> ах вот оно что… Михалыч
<OccaM1> ты прав, вопрос снят
<OccaM1> проще говоря - AMD64 сборка круче )
<vrybas> да. i686 полностью совместим с AMD64. Использует те же инструкции. И все пакеты amd64 будут работать на i686
<OccaM1> для процов с поддержкой 64бит адресациии
<AndreX> vrybas: i686 это не 64битная архитектура а проц по ссылке ваще не поддерживает 64 бита
<lolens> artus: Кажется, ты был прав, система в общем то не захотелась ставиться...
<artus> гыы
<lolens> Выдает No required driver detected for Unity.
<artus> lolens, у тя ж машинка слабенькая ?
<lolens> Ну да...
<skrishi> слабенькая это какая?
<OccaM1> vrybas: ну ты прав вобщем, пасиб )
<lolens> artus: А ты думаешь NetBook который потянул именно эту же систему с этой же флехи не слабенький?
<artus> lolens, нетинстал, установка без окружения, потом ставиш openbox + cairo-dock и будеть те щастье )
<lolens> artus: Каиро - вата
<vrybas> AndreX: > Разрядность внешней шины: 64... Это не то?
<bayanist> ребят а вот кто то мне тут советывал установить виртуальную машину для запуска приложений Windows, хотелось бы узнать игры тоже можно запускать будет можно и весить это дело много будет на диске ведь у меня ноутбук и пространства немного)
<artus> сфигли?
<AndreX> vrybas: не а
<lolens> artus: Да ну.. Мне в ubuntu NE больше понравилась панелька :)
<artus> bayanist, use wine
<bayanist> wine тормазит ... ставил fl studio уже не то что на windows
<artus> lolens, нуну, конечно, главное чтоб панелька была ) а то что машина помирает от одного ее вида это мелочи)
<lolens> bayanist: ~40MB "sudo apt-get install wine"
<lolens> artus: ну да :)
<OccaM1> bayanist: можно wine, можно virtualbox. А можно и приставку купить, в конце концов
<vrybas> AndreX: что-то я всегда считал что i686 - 64 бит архитектура
<artus> bayanist, что есть  fl studio ?
<lolens> artus: Да что ей помирать то? Блин, на нетбуке видяха 8мб!!! и всё норм идёт...
<bayanist> музыкальная виртуальная студия
<lolens> bayanist: flstudio запускал без проблем под wine правда вот плагин sakura к примеру не пошёл... Читай в инете...
<artus> ну дык , конечно, на делфи то написано
<skrishi> bayanist: если у тебя под вайном идёт но тормозит систему, то на виртуале будет ещё больше тормозить
<bayanist> и я запускал, только виснит ... ладно спасибо, что нибудь придумаю
<OccaM1> bayanist: юзай виртуалку. и память увеличь
<OccaM1> ОЗУ
<artus> bayanist, а на Linux MultiMedia Studio смотрел? в качестве так сказать альтернативы
<bayanist> я сегодня L4d 2 запускал ... все работает, но так долго грузииит...
<bayanist> нет, а стоит смотреть, я не уверен что чем то можно заменить(
<artus> угу, не читал но осуждаю
<artus> bayanist, http://lmms.sourceforge.net
<artus> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_MultiMedia_Studio описание
<OccaM1> bayanist: а что требуется? работа со звуком? гитарку подцепить?
<OccaM1> для работы со звуком лучше всего виндовс икспи, затем макос, затем линукс и затем вин7
<bayanist> смотрел ,видел, но что то если чесно невпичитлил...версия бета, весь интерфейс программы карявинький ... Да мне для работы со звуком
<OccaM1> линукс на предпоследнем месте я бы поставил
<OccaM1> у него неплох звук, ядра с реалтайм и прочее
<OccaM1> но софт убогий
<bayanist> низнай, так хочется на нем остаться, но те приложения тянут назад в Windows 7
<OccaM1> и перехват через Jack , что жуть
<artus> OccaM1, если софт такой убогий, чего ты тогда на линуксе делаеш то?
<skrishi> помоему нормальная прога
<skrishi> может вы путаете чтото?
<OccaM1> а вин7 - вообще гомно, там директсаунд поломан весь, на хабре уже писано-расписано про это
<OccaM1> звук никакой
<skrishi> и интерфейс там нормальный.. ничуть не хуже чем в других прогах
<OccaM1> artus: а я не на линуксе
<skrishi> на хабре много чего написасоно, как и на заборах )
<artus> OccaM1, а здесь тогда что забыл? )
<bayanist> Я лучше буду до последнего стараться Фрутик через Вино запустить)
<OccaM1> artus: заблудилсо )
<artus> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<skrishi> bayanist: тогда гугл в руки и искать мануалы.. скорее всего всё описано, даже если нужно устанавливать доп библиотеки )
<artus> так что все что не по теме будет наказыватцо)
<skrishi> а что такое холивары? )
<bayanist> гугл в руки:-D
<artus> OccaM1, судя по тому что ты с адиума ты сииильно промахнулся)
<lolens> Люди, помогите статью найти, как подготовить флешку для установки WinXP??? с Ubuntu 10!
<OccaM1> bayanist: поверь - извращение. Икспи без вариантов. Просто у меня брат музыкант профессиональный, я знаю о чем говорю. Вайн загнется, попробуешь через Jack - и тут два варианта: или оставишь или переползешь на икспи
<artus> lolens, в гугл
<lolens> artus: Само собой, но там всё про то как с winды всё это сделать...
<artus> @voice OccaM1
<bayanist> OccaM1 а вон как ... ну я падумаю, может оставлю обе системы ... так тоже хорошо с одной стороны)
<artus> OccaM1, как корелируетцо икспи с тематикой канала?
<lolens> artus: Надо на нетбук поставить, ото девушка ругается что modem не работает...
<OccaM1> bayanist:  я бы порекомендовал тебе дуалбут: икспи для звука + убунту для всего
<bayanist> аха, спс, так и зделаю!
<skrishi> lolens: какой модем?
<lolens> skrishi: zte
<lolens> skrishi: mf 180
<lolens> skrishi: Каждые 1-3 минуты вылетает
<OccaM1> artus: просто я на те же грабли наступал, вот и делюсь советом. Перепробовал все варианты и данный способ все же пока вне конкуренции
<skrishi> lolens: а ты драва под него смотрел?
<artus> OccaM1, я не спорю что для звука надо выбирать то на чем будет работать, просто это нифига ниразу не тема обсуждения сдесь
<lolens> skrishi: дык, работает же, находит, в инет выходит... Но через 1-3 мин вырубается...
<lolens> skrishi: нет, не смотрел
<skrishi> так может билайн глючит? )
<OccaM1> artus: все относительно. Если холиварить, то да. Если обсуждатьвозможности убунту - то нет
<lolens> skrishi: Уже более чем пол суток?
<skrishi> и посмотри дрова в ppa что драпать с линя как только что-то там глюкнуло?
<lolens> skrishi: Это не меня стоит спрашивать, я вобще ей сказал что супер навороченную систему поставил специальную для netbook'a, ибо если бы сказал linux она бы испугалась сразу!
<skrishi> lolens: пол суток? у нас билайн до сих пор глючит.. мтс и мегофон так, нормально работают
<lolens> skrishi: Ну дык вот я и сижу с 6 вечера пытаюсь в инете с нетбука посидеть)
<skrishi> нутак и на строй ей эту систему.. и тусть дальше думает что у неё винда ))
<lolens> skrishi: Она уж поняла что не wind'a
<lolens> я даже не помню как я назвал ей эту систему, но видимо ей понравилось)))
<skrishi> =) самая сексуальная система в мире )))))
<skrishi> вот и создавай сексуальный акт с ней до полного удовлетворения твоей девушки ))))
<lolens> Бесит, программа просит путь к флешке, я уже в вайне прописал путь типа флеха H:\ она говорит что неможет разблокировать флешку... Отмонтировал ее, тоже самое...
<lolens> заблокировать*
<OccaM1> а чо за прога? Mobile Partner ?
<skrishi> lolens: http://christian.amsuess.com/tutorials/zte_mf180/
<OccaM1> +1
<skrishi> lolens: причем тут модем и флешка в вайне? )
<OccaM1> +101
<OccaM1> наверное, гланды через жопу проще удалять )
<OccaM1> lolens: не пытайся запустить еврейский Mobile Partner через вайн. Сделай лучше по-православному все по инструкции
<lolens> OccaM1: WinToFlash
<lolens> skrishi: Винду просит на нетбук себе
<skrishi> lolens: если бы я делал всё что просит меня жена, то у меня не хватило бы времени в туалет сходить )
<lolens> skrishi: плохо знаю англ. Это не жена, это подруга сестры...
<OccaM1> lolens: заставь ее принять убунту! ну же… ты же мужчина!
<OccaM1> сделай это
<OccaM1> локализация в убунте искаробки
<skrishi> lolens: ну в принципе.. если подруга сестры, впринципе никто и звать ни как, то пусть сидит на любой каке которая ей нравиться..
<OccaM1> русский еврейский, даже английский есть
<OccaM1> ,kz! полпятого! всем снофф
<skrishi> lolens: у меня знакомая сама себе настроила модем, кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> полпятого
<inkvizitor68sl> всем снов
<skrishi> =)
 * skrishi хочет в лес.. очень хочет
<lolens> skrishi: У меня пол 7го на часах почему то...
<lolens> По москве сколько сейчас времени?
<lolens> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<skrishi> пол пятого
<skrishi> о.. админы по койкам разбредаются (
<lolens> Как доказать Wine что /media/blablabla/ это флешка!!!?(
<skrishi> lolens: http://www.gsmforum.ru/threads/72906-%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%80%D1%91%D0%BB-%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%83-%D0%BE%D1%82-%D0%91%D0%98%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BD%D0%B0-ZTE-MF-170?s=a0eafd709d2ab5fdb38c32f59e339728&p=496322&viewfull=1#post496322
<skrishi> lolens: говоришь ему прямо так в лицо: "Слышь ты (тыкни ему флешкой в рожу для эфекта) /mtdia/blablabla/ - это флешка!"
<lolens> skrishi: Нельзя мне перепрошивать... Гарантии не будет на продукт!
<svarog> lolens, как поставить пароль на пользователя root
<skrishi> lolens: это ещё почему? ты же перепрошиваешь заводской прошивкой.. а это сервис завода
<lolens> skrishi: говорят нельзя...
<skrishi> кто говорит?
<lolens> svarog: Без понятий.. При установке то чего не поставил?
<lolens> skrishi: В инете :)
<skrishi> посмотри что у тебя сказанов договоре, в инете много писают )
<svarog> lolens,  поставил, как тогда сесию авторизировать чтоб я мог свободно файлы копировать?
<lolens> Договор на данный момент у нее на работе...
<lolens> Просил уже...
<lolens> svarog: в терминале sudo -s
<lolens> и работай через терминал :)
<lolens> Или
<skrishi> svarog: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=&q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C+%D0%B2+linux&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B7GGLL_ruRU408RU408&ie=UTF-8
<svarog> lolens, я просто помню в убунте 9.10 там пароль отдельно на root ставится
<svarog> lolens, а чтоб не в терменале? не умею я там копировать
<lolens> svarog: в терминале sudo nautilus
<lolens> svarog: вылезет не терминал, пока работаешь, терминал не закрывай
<svarog> lolens, спасибо)))
<lolens> svarog: На здоровье
<skrishi> терменал кстати можно закрыть )
<skrishi> иногда
<skrishi> =)
<lolens> skrishi: На сколько я помню, если его закрыть nautilus тоже вырубится
<skrishi> если в фон не переходит
<skrishi> а вот почему он иногда работает так а иногда иначе - это загадка )
<lolens> skrishi: Может просто ты путаешь и запускал разные программы?
<skrishi> не.. я наутилус запускаю.. методом нажатия клавиши вверх -> ентер )
<lolens> skrishi: Может просто ты путаешь и запускал разные программы?
<skrishi> тоесть я вызываю всегда одну и туже команду )
<lolens> Так?)
<skrishi> угу.. я не печатаю за ново )
<skrishi> не внимательный и в лом мне ))
<lolens> Угарнул, через wine запустил setup.exe из распакованного образа windowsXP
<lolens> Авторун то пошёл... сама установка ругается :)
<skrishi> много ошибок вылезло? )
<lolens> 2
<lolens> После вырубило...
<lolens> Блин, хоть виртуал бокс не устанавливай чтоб сделать загрузочную флееху winXP
<skrishi> а ты что снёс раздел на нетбуке с виндой.. ну.. блин раздел для востановления системы
<skrishi> ?
<lolens> skrishi: а ты думаешь он там был?
<lolens> skrishi: Она поддерженный взяла...
<skrishi> ну вообщето.. если там лицензия то да.. должен быть
<skrishi> с вистой точно есть
<lolens> skrishi: А если им кто то пользовался могли и затереть
<skrishi> а если там пиратка стояла ну тогда фиг знает
<lolens> Винт 10гб
<skrishi> это какого года нетбук? ))) она его у партизан во вторую мировую купила? )))
<lolens> тут память видео карты 8мб
<lolens> проц 1.2-1.5GHz
<lolens> гдето так
<lolens> 512 памяти
<skrishi> lolens: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<skrishi> ну только нужно поменять имя на ту систему которая у тебя сейчас стоит )
<lolens> Что мне это даст?
<skrishi> вообще на ppa нужно драва поискать )
<skrishi> быть не модет что бы юсб модемы не поддерживались
<denykolomets> доброе утро!
<lolens> Доброе
<denykolomets> вопрос, а хорош ли ubuntu 11.04?
<FoxHound> лучшее 8-10 !!!1111
<denykolomets> у меня 10.10 х86_64 глючит иногда
<skrishi> да бывает
<skrishi> пас глючит и эксплоер сильно
<skrishi> =))
<skrishi> ФФ тоесть
<User808[web]> qq all
<lolens> hi
<denykolomets> qq
<skrishi> ку
 * lolens утопал курить...
<denykolomets> вот и 6 часов
<denykolomets_> пора программить
<denykolomets_> убунту 11.04 - это хорошо?
<Umren> denykolomets_: нет, плохо
<denykolomets_> почему, почему?
<Umren> поставь
<denykolomets_> вот думаю, может 10.10 х86_64 оставить
<Umren> нет, поставь 11.04
<denykolomets_> лучше?
<Umren> в сто раз
<denykolomets_> ммм
<KREDO> привет всем! помогите мне, у меня чип-флешка есть, а его линукс не видет почемуто, а виндоузе показивает что в флешке файловая система RAW, что мне делать?
<KREDO> помогитееее! у меня чип-флешка есть, а его линукс не видет почемуто, а виндоузе показивает что в флешке файловая система RAW, что мне делать?
<Andante> KREDO, форматироваааааааать!!!
<Andante> И я не повторяю все два раза. Два раза.
<punkhead> Hi all !
<punkhead> 100 лет небыл тут  )
<punkhead> есть кто ?
<punkhead> =-O
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp
<punkhead> а то я думал траур какой то
<punkhead> если 4 гига оперативы лучше ставить 64 или 32 можно обойтись ?
<AndreX> vj;yj 32 yj tckb ,elti lfkmit hfcibhznm nj 64
<AndreX> мде
<punkhead> ??
<AndreX> 32 но если дальше будеш расширять 64
<sylion> народ подскажите из за чего может появлятся такая ошибка: фатальная ошибка: "solid/control/powermanager.h: Нет такого файла"
<punkhead> где появляется ?
<punkhead> AndreX спасибо !
<AndreX> sylion: из за того что файла нету
<Silverd23> Доброе утро товарищи подскажите советом или статьёй: нужна программа которая показывает температуру CPU, есть ноут (ос ubuntu 10.04) - я на него поставил кулер от стационарного компьютера (выхода нет другого), поставил отдельный блок питания 12v - работает отл
<KREDO> Andante: невозможно форматировать
<Andante> Silverd23, lm_sensors
<Andante> KREDO, постарайся
<sylion> AndreX: а где его взять?:) я так понял чтото не установлено, вот только что...
<KREDO> Andante: я постараюс уже три дня, форматироват невозможно
<Silverd23> Andante это лучшая из такого вида программ?
<Andante> KREDO, fdisk -l запасти
<AndreX> punkhead: powermanager поставь если нет
<Andante> Silverd23, Традиционная.
<sylion> ошибка появляется при попытке компиляции kamoso
<punkhead> :)
<AndreX> punkhead: или это какаято своя утилита которую ты запустить пытаешся?
<punkhead> это не я
<AndreX> промазал
<AndreX> 2раза
<punkhead> это sylion
<punkhead> ))
<sylion> ^)
<AndreX> sylion: ну ты понял
<sylion> токо powermanager я не могу поставить, нету его нигде, имхо на арче сижу...
<Andante> KREDO, Выбросить нельзя форматироват!
<AndreX> sylion: а причём тут арч
<AndreX> иди к ним на канал
<KREDO> Andante: если компьютер не видет эго как форматироват??
<sylion> AndreX: просто в репах нету такого пакета, в ауре тоже, а у них там не отвечает никто :(
<Andante> KREDO, Надо замкнуть 29 и 30 ножки контроллера :)
<AndreX> sylion: а ты по упорней спроси
<KREDO> а там толка 8 ножек
<Andante> KREDO, уважаемый EKZOKOTEG, перестаньте вещать мне лапшу на уши. :)
<sylion> та уже пол ночи прошу, молчат...
<punkhead> :-D
<sylion> просто оч прога надо, ставил fswebcam, так она камеру не видит...
<AndreX> на  #arch полтора человека
<sylion> а как определить точный путь к камере напр. /dev/video0
<sylion> ну скайп и копыто её видят нормально...
<sylion> AndreX: #archlinux
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Failed!
<Morph26> проверка связи
<Morph26> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Morph26, Failed!
<sylion> AndreX: так что идей 0?
<AndreX> тут по арчю тока ботинок
<sylion> не ну они похожие, как можно определить точный адрес устройства в системе?
<Andante> sylion, включи камеру в копыте и посмотри lsof ))
<sylion> Andante: там токо название устройства, а пути нету...
<Andante> sylion, там будет путь к файлу
<sylion> Andante: Vimicro USB Camera (Altair)
<Andante> lsof !!!!111адын
<Andante> ты тоже тролль чтоли?
<Andante> А, ну точно...
<AndreX> sylion: по файлу гугли ели там неотвечают
<sylion> та гуглил, ничего...
<sylion> ладно спасибо...
<chenzya> хола пипл
<chenzya> есть php-шники аль админы?
<chenzya> ещё лучше админы PHP :)
<Andante> chenzya, Ask-to-ask protocol is obsolete and deprecated.
<chenzya> странная хрень стала происходить на сервере моём... PHP стал инициировать соединения с БД с внешнего интерфейса, вмето LO
<Andante> Так надо в коде обращаться к lo, а не к внешнему интерфейсу.
<chenzya> к локалхостк обращение идёт
<chenzya> локалхосту
<Andante> так к локалхосту или к внешнему интерфейсу?
<chenzya> к локалхосту
<Andante> тогда в чем проблема?
<chenzya> но соединение к локалхосту инициируется с интерфейса с внешним IP
<punkhead> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/php42/php42-php.html.gz   и возможно будет те счастье
<im2cute4u> всем  ку
<chenzya> и iptables соотв. его рубит
<Andante> seriously?
<chenzya> гляну
<chenzya> сириосли сириосли
<Andante> chenzya, Да я не тебе.
<chenzya> очень странная хрень первыйраз с таким сталкиваюсь
<chenzya> ))
<Andante> punkhead, сириосли?
<punkhead> :)   ага
<Andante> Мне одного только урла хватило чтобы понять, что этому файлу 300 лет.
<chenzya> да, да, мануалчик староват
<punkhead> всё новое забытое старое )))
<Abbattar> дайте скорости моему и-нету!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<dimm> всем привет! подскажите как переустановить пакет с помощью aptitude ?
<stalker_kg> посоветуйте пожалуйста прокси сервер для убунту 10.10 попроще в настройках.примерно как юзергейт для винды
<chenzya> прокси squid
<stalker_kg> спасибо
<chenzya> переустановить пакет aptitude reinstall
<stalker_kg> а где скачать рабочий дистрибутив?
<chenzya> по сквиду мануалов тьма и заводится в принципе даже без какой либо конфигурации
<chenzya> aptitude install squid
<stalker_kg> спасибо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<oxothuk> привет
<FuryChaplain> привет всем
<FuryChaplain> подскажите хороший вьювер картинок
<FuryChaplain> пожалуйста :)
<AndreX> comix; photo viewer?
<AndreX> Gwenview?
<Andante> А на этом канале есть html-верстальщики?
<jham> FuryChaplain: что значит "хороший"?
<AndreX> FuryChaplain: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64486.15
<jham> и чё я с войсом?
<jham> comix, digikam, eog, feh, f-spot, gpicview, gthumb, mirage, picasa - на выбор, FuryChaplain ;)
<FuryChaplain> спасибо за помощь
<|rapidsp|> ктонить помнит как называется аддон для ФФ, который при переключении по стрл-таб переходит на последнюю используемую вкладку?
<Andante> tab mix plus?
<|rapidsp|> спасибо, попробую
<|rapidsp|> last tab блин для 4 нет еще...
<FutureK> кто ставил centos?
<revitaks> помогите, Опера и Хром показывают ролики Ютуба в розовом цвете. за что нужно дёрнуть чтобы исправить? стоит 10.10 нетбук Dell
<FutureK> откати flash plugin
<revitaks> попробую
<FutureK> 10.0.1 версию найди
<revitaks> через центр обновлений откатить не получилось, а какие есть ещё способы?
<FutureK> удали старый
<FutureK> скачай плагин с расширением .so
<FutureK> кинь в папку /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<revitaks> мозила у меня нормально показывает, только опера и хром в розовом
<FutureK> flash это говно
<FutureK> не знаю
<FutureK> найди куда его закинуть
<Andante> revitaks, нужно отключить аппаратное ускорение
<Andante> Не надо ничего откатывать.
<IAM> /j #test
<IAM> блин
<Andante> revitaks, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10520930#post10520930
<Andante> А что надо сказать?
<revitaks> и как его отключать?
<Andante> revitaks, По ссылке сходи.
<Over> Как прописать на флешку grub4dos. Вопрос не в создании меню, а именно в прописывании загрузчика
<Andante> Over, юзай сислинукс.
<vnetsaper> Я c++ разработчик, имею желание помочь разработке ubuntu, что мне лучше прочитать, для того, чтоб быстрее влиться?
<revitaks>  Andante: не получается, нет строчки свойства. вернее она есть, но не нажимается
<Andante> revitaks, руки выпрямляй
<jham> vnetsaper: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<jham> vnetsaper: я думаю, ты хочешь помочь составным проектам, а не убунту
<SergeyIT> ку
<vnetsaper> Скорее всего, в итоге это должно помочь и Убунту
<revitaks> Andante: а подобрее быть не получается да?
<jham> vnetsaper: ну дак выбирай проект по вкусу, и ломай)
<Andante> revitaks, Я тебе готовое решение дал. Проверенное и работающее. Нет бы спасибо сказать.
<Over> Andante: Он прописывается на партицию или на всю флешку?
<Andante> Over, Он прописывается в MBR как положено.
<Over> А откуда на флешке MBR?
<revitaks> Andante:  я действую по инструкции: правый клик по контенту, выберите параметы. так вот "параметры" у меня не мутненьким шрифтом, не могу я на них кликнуть.  а ты сразу руки, руки.
<Andante> revitaks, О том и речь.
<Andante> Over, MBR есть на любом блочном девайсе.
<Andante> Over, Хоть на loop.
<Andante> Over, Просто биос читает первые 446 байт и считает что это MBR. Остальное его не волнует.
<revitaks> Andante: т.е. именно МУТНЕНЬКИМ ШРИФТОМ ))
<Andante> revitaks, Да, я понял. У меня все сработало нормально.
<Andante> revitaks, Попробуй на какой-нить другой флешовине.
<Over> Andante: Я скопировал файлы с загрузочного диска, прописал туда syslinux -sf /dev/sdb1, как загрузится с флешки. Он стартует, но виснет. Как указать что грузится надо с папки live?
<Andante> Over, Ты все сделал неправильно.
<Andante> Во-первых syslinux -i /dev/sdb, во-вторых не помешало бы ему конфиг написать.
<jham> бвахаха. жёстко, но правда
<san4o> Over: с грубом вроде как проще сделать загрузочную флеху. имхо
<FONTER> всем здравствуйте
<SergeyIT> все спят
<vnetsaper> это логично, в чате большого траффика нет, постоянно в него заглядывать не смысла
<vnetsaper> *нет
<magiisto> надо тему какую-нибудь заводную чтобы поперло)
<FONTER> чем Linux лучше Windows
<FONTER> я не троль
<FONTER> дело в том что я завтра еду в ВУЗ расказывать там о лине
<vnetsaper> тем что он открыт
<FONTER> нужны факты
<FONTER> я это уже знаю
<magiisto> давайте тогда по очереди один плюс в сторону винды, один в сторону линукс
<inkvizitor68sl> Fonter 2jhjl rfrj7
<FONTER> нужно что-то особенное
<vnetsaper> хорошо, что ты еще знаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> город какой7
<FONTER> деанон?
<FONTER> свободный
<FONTER> мухосранск кароче
<FONTER> 1. бесплатност
<FONTER> 2. безопастностть
<FONTER> 3. гибкость
<inkvizitor68sl> город какой* блин
<magiisto> благовещенск?
<FONTER> Свободный!!!
<FONTER> город свободный
<vnetsaper> Благодаря тому, что он распространяется с открытыми исходными кодами он является лучшим претендентом, основой для вновь созданной железяки
<FONTER> тож скажу
<SergeyIT> FONTER, во многие игры не поиграешь - главное преимущество ))
<vnetsaper> именно это дало возможность делать на его основе прошивки для всяких там роутеров, вместо массового создания велосипедов даже мелкими производителями
<inkvizitor68sl> Fonter, короче постучи мне в жаббер вечером
<vnetsaper> про игры спорный вопрос
<FONTER> инквизитор, зачем?
<vnetsaper> для любителей есть вайн и его наследники
<inkvizitor68sl> я в луге и в локо
<inkvizitor68sl> подсккажу что рассказывать про линупс.
<vnetsaper> так же в нем отсуствуют ограничения придуманные Микрософтом для десктопных операционок, дабы они не мешали продавать сервера
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас с телефона ошалею печатать все
<FONTER> основное есть уже
<FONTER> осталось чтото особенное
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<svarog> как сделать чтоб раскладка клавиатуры появилась? на панели
<FONTER> добавляеш на панель аплет уведомлений
<vnetsaper> не знаю что еще придумать, возможность поднять операционку без переустановки даже если иксы упали например из-за смены видеокарты
<inkvizitor68sl> про саппорт записал7 репы7 пакетная система7 конституция дебиана7 циклы разработки и почему линуксовый намного лучше
<FONTER> не не не)
<FONTER> там ламаки
<svarog> vnetsaper, спасибо)
<SergeyIT> FONTER, вообще-то нет абстрактных преимуществ и недостатков - многое зависит от задач - и эта тема неисчерпаема
<inkvizitor68sl> это как раз для ламаков все и есть
<inkvizitor68sl> им не надо думать отжкуда ставить софт
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и тд
<san4o> FONTER: скриншотов насчелкай типа openofice - word видите разницу я нет и тп если есть проэктор
<inkvizitor68sl> короче как хочешь, мое делоо предложить) я после 20 00 с компа буду
<FONTER> да всё это есть
<inkvizitor68sl> по мск
<FONTER> и плюшки компиза показал
<FONTER> и гноме с кде
<FONTER> про минусы не слова не сказал)
<FONTER> пусть народ думает что линь идеален
<inkvizitor68sl> у линупса есть минусы кроме лицензии7
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.. не знал
<FONTER> линь довольно таки сильно превязан к интернету
<FONTER> с моими 8кб\с это очень ощущается
<inkvizitor68sl> нежелание нажать ф1 у прослойки между монитором и стулом за минус чур не считать
<vnetsaper> это как тема с айфонами, для большинства главный минус это то, что это не виндовс, или как они говорят - линукс это плохой виндовс
<inkvizitor68sl> да ничерта он не привязан
<inkvizitor68sl> Apt2cd есть
<inkvizitor68sl> и синаптик позволяет не париться
<inkvizitor68sl> тааак.. я почти доехал
<FONTER> отчасти да
<FONTER> но всё равно
<inkvizitor68sl> моя няшная система охлаждения совсем близко
<FONTER> линь и интернет нужны друг другу
<SergeyIT> а Вин привязан к черному рынку софта
<inkvizitor68sl> водяяяяночкааа
<FONTER> и к синиму экрану)
<SergeyIT> ага))
<vnetsaper> или к карману(про черный рынок софта)
<san4o> FONTER: нужны друг-другу однозначно )
<inkvizitor68sl> винда к геморрою для админа привязана.
<FONTER> создана
<inkvizitor68sl> линуксовые админы успевают в 20 офисах работать
<inkvizitor68sl> и получают шестизначные суммы за это
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот виндузятники дальше одного не могут уйти
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот виндузятники дальше одного не могут уйт* чем 200 серверов на линупсах и фрях с опятами
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 компа с виндой доставляют геморроя больше чем,
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, ушел в реальный мир)
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: душу изливаеш ? )))
<SergeyIT> FONTER, и главное - в линукс нет .net )
<FONTER> а как же в вайн?
<vnetsaper> ничего, там есть mono и если не ошибаюсь java machine
<SergeyIT> это костыль для виндузятников
<Andante> SergeyIT, в линуксе есть .net.
<Andante> Как верно заметил товарищ есть моно.
<SergeyIT> vnetsaper, .net фактически часть вин
<gurza_linux> привет всем
<san4o> кстати вайна последнее обновление уже ставили. там в winetricks добавили вроде автоустановщика для игр как в playonlinux
<FONTER> привет
<san4o> правда пока список не большой и восновном демки но все же начинание отличное
<dmay> кто-то сказал .net? я точно слышал что кто-то сказал .net!
<FONTER> не побоюсь спросить, а java часть чего?
<SergeyIT> dmay, я, а что?
<dmay> FONTER: жава это часть глобального заговора по уничтожению мозгов программистов 8]
<FONTER> ява не тормозит
<dmay> FONTER: лолвут?
<FONTER> это выражение такое
<SergeyIT> FONTER, смелым тормоза не нужны
<vnetsaper> Ява не тормозит? да ну, никто не сравнивал производительность ява и не ява интерфейса maple?
<FONTER> я отойду
<chenzya> ява тормозит по определению %)
<vnetsaper> а Zend Studio никому не попадался?
<chenzya> тот который на базе эклипса?
<dmay> FONTER:  прогу на яве запустил и пошёл чай пить?
<vnetsaper> dmay кофе, там если не ошибаюсь на логотипе кофе
<vnetsaper> поэтому пить надо кофе, там еще есть запас времени, чтоб его правильно заварить...
<SergeyIT> vnetsaper, а у кого на логотипе пиво?
<vnetsaper> не знаю
<vnetsaper> может какого-то дистрибутива линукса?
<SergeyIT> не... у скикада какого-нибудь -  запустил прогу и можно и пивка попить и выспаться )
<gurza_linux> у соляриса... там что-то типа пузырьков на лого. можно считать пивными
<FONTER> ява же кросплатформенна?
<bayanist> мне вот интересно кто что через ВИНО эмулировал
<FONTER> игры
<bayanist> и получалось ли запускать новые игры, приложения ...
<FONTER> МС офис 2010 пошёл без нареканий
<bayanist> глюков небыло?
<FONTER> нет
<FONTER> но я в нём работал то 15 минут
<viktor> привет
<aivavic> привет
<dmay> viktor: что сломал?
<bayanist> Я вот квип запускал....паработал он часок и всё....в настройки незаходит больше(
<dmay> bayanist: а может всё таки того... виндовс поставить, а?
<dmay> aivavic: а ты?
<bayanist> у меня стоит и виндовс ...
<FONTER> fuuuuu^W
<dmay> ну и нафиг ты тогда линупсом заморачиваешься? скучно? каникулы?
<Abbattar> hi
<bayanist> )) как то на сайт попал мне стало интересно ... установил, все нравится .... быстро , интернет стал быстрее работать
<Andante> Реально интересно зачем заморачиваться с линуксом, если нужен офис и квип
<FONTER> для общего развития
<FONTER> и шоб выдлиться
<FONTER> выделиться
<Andante> Ну откажись от мелкософтовского офиса и квипа ради общего радвития и выделения.
<bayanist> Вот вот ....а выделятся перед кем?
<FONTER> перед собой)
<FONTER> поднять своё ЧСВ так сказать
<dmay> баб клеить и перед пацанами пальци гнуть, ога
<FONTER> ну а квип под вином.....
<dmay> хотя для всего этого гораздо лучше подходит даже подержаная семерка
<bayanist> незнаю....я когда был на винде искал фишку переключения рабочих столов ... и вот оказалось здесь есть
<Abbattar> в линукс программить хорошо
<dmay> переключение рабстолов не нужно
<dmay> второй монитор нужно
<FONTER> ещё как нужно
<FONTER> я про раб столы
<bayanist> и я)
<dmay> Abbattar: агаага, я, как .netчик, тебя полностью-полностью поддерживаю лол
<chenzya> нах кип под вином есть отличный заменитель имя ему qutIM
<dmay> второй монитор решает все ту проблемы, для которых нужны виртрабстолы гораздо эффективней ;)
<bayanist> да что вы про квип, яж неговорил что он мне так нужен, я сказал пробывал через вино ВКЛ
<FONTER> блокнот зачем?
<Abbattar> значит второй монитор - хорошо (: ?
<chenzya> ещё как!
<chenzya> а линь ещё очень круто игрухи на двух мониторах показывает
<chenzya> я на двух 17' играл в nexuiz
<chenzya> ооооочень впечатляюще
<dmay> линь два монитора нормально не умеет, к сожалению
<bayanist> да и Винда тоже показывает) лол
<chenzya> очень даже умеет
<FONTER> и кому тут верить?
<bayanist> мне....
<dmay> он умеет "два монитора припаяные намертво к видюхе"
<belk_o> он умеет всё что хочешь
<bayanist> он если скукожится все сможет!
<chenzya> :) ну у меня под гномом робит один LG 21' с один раб столом и второй ACER 17' со вторым раб столом
<dmay> ибо не дай тее б-г после их настройки один поменять или вообще отключить
<belk_o> только желательно нвидиа видюху
<chenzya> с одного на другой окошки таскаются на ура
<FONTER> нвидиа рулит
<chenzya> и игрухи на обоих отлично робят
<chenzya> получается один большой широкий экран
<belk_o> у мну телевизор метровый на второй стол заведён
<bayanist> да мне тоже нвидиа нравится....но ксажелению на ноуте атло н амд
<chenzya> а если у кого-то что-то не робит эжто надо modprobe hands.so
<chenzya> ;)
<dmay> belk_o: включи мне бубунту в Homegroup из smb2, а потом говори, что можно всё, ага ;)
<belk_o> а на хрена мне самба?
<FONTER> мы не только тут про бубунты
<belk_o> у мну везде линь
<bayanist> у кого нить второй виндой Виндовс стоит?
<bayanist> неужели все проги Линувские лучше чем Виндовские?
<dmay> chenzya: так это-ж и проблема, что один большой экран
<belk_o> даже на телефоне :)
<chenzya> dmay, в чём же тут проблема?
<dmay> belk_o: ну, ты-ж сказал что можно всё. чего теперь задний то включил? )
<dmay> chenzya: в том, что два монитора это два экрана, а не один большой
<belk_o> не включал - всё что мне было нужно - всё получилось :)
<Abbattar> вот было бы сразу 6 экранофф ....
<chenzya> dmay, всымсле? а разница?
<FONTER> >>>второй виндой
<FONTER> убило
<chenzya> dmay, или тебе не нравится что окошки с одного стола на другой таскаются? :)
<dmay> я только в 4ых кедах видел б-м адекватный мультихид "из коробки", чтоб окошки распахивались нормально
<bayanist> а чему убивать....две винды на одном локал диске)
<belk_o> наверняка и хомгруп прикрутить можно ... просто задачи такой не было
<bayanist> у меня лично такое извращение)
<FONTER> ммм
<chenzya> с nvidia идём крутячий драйвер, который даёт абсолютно такую же панель управления видюхой(мониторами) как в венде
<FONTER> кстати да
<Andante> bayanist, так это не оговорка, значит?
<bayanist> притом удобство в том что могу запускать проги и под винду если нужны каакие, плюс сам Линукс невидет разделы с Виндой и наооборот
<belk_o> dmay - а в чём проблема с самбой?
<chenzya> ну как же не видит?
<bayanist> невидет!
<chenzya> линух прекрасно видит и NTFS и FAT32
<FONTER> wayland поддерживает нвидиа?
<bayanist> винда невидет его и он её!
<dmay> belk_o: в том, что она уже года три как морально устаревшая, т.к. SMB2 так нормально и не умеет?
<Abbattar> фсё, фсё фидит
<chenzya> линь видит винду и из под винды можно смотреть на линуховые разделы прогой explore2fs
<dmay> bayanist: это галочки в настройках кто-то не видит, ога
<chenzya> надо просто хотя бы попробовать написать в гугле свой вопрос ;) или тут спросить
<bayanist> может может я навичок такш извените но пока у меня все норм
<FONTER> кто нибудь пробовал вейланд?
<chenzya> чёйта?
<bayanist> эмулятор винды?
<FONTER> Wayland
<FONTER> Wayland — графический сервер для Linux и других UNIX-подобных операционных систем.
<bayanist> оу
<chenzya> аа это то что на замену x серверу хотят замутить
<chenzya> ?
<FONTER> fuf
<FONTER> ага
<chenzya> xorg точнее как он ща называется
<FONTER> кто нить пробовал?
<bayanist> ребята как вай фай настроить и сделать как точку доступа?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите. rsync может подключатся с сервера и скачивать файлы на себя, при этом что бы на клиенте небыло никаких скриптов?
<belk_o> #FONTER
<chenzya> FONTER,  я нет, я жду официальной сборки...
<FONTER> а мне и на иксах хорошо
<belk_o> dmay: ну так что? разобрался?
<FONTER> ибо поддержка нвидиа хорошая
<chenzya> FONTER, не могу не согласиться :)
<dmay> belk_o: ась?
<belk_o> блин! давно вичатом не пользовался - ткните в фак что лми люди добрые! как ник собеседника правильно прописывать для ответа
<belk_o> !dmay разобрался с сутью вопроса по самбе
<dmay> belk_o: ну, поздравляю
<belk_o> если тебе нужно просто папки расшаривать - есть более простой способ
<belk_o> это был вопрос :)
<bayanist> Я хочу управлять миром через Люнекс возможно ли такое?
<FONTER> да
<chenzya> да
<chenzya> aptitude install world-configurer
<FONTER> ^)
<dmay> bayanist: через люнекс с этим будут проблемы. лучше через емакс.
<|rapidsp|> и травы позабористей
<bayanist> ахаха
<chenzya> последнее как обязательное условие
<bayanist> спасибо за быстрый ответ!
<dmay> belk_o: в вопросах обычно ставят такую смешную закорючечку в конце, она на цифирке 7 нарисована ещё, чтоб собеседник понял что это вопрос
<Andante> bayanist, это тебе gentoo надо. Там можно мир пересобрать.
<bayanist> хочу понять для начала как ввай фай настроить на ноуте
<belk_o> dmay: злой ты какой-та
<FONTER> белк_о и дмай успокойтесь
<FONTER> перегрызётесь тут
<|rapidsp|> bayanist: есть ssh и nfs
<|rapidsp|> ой
<|rapidsp|> belk_o есть ssh и nfs
<|rapidsp|> так както :)
<belk_o> |rapidsp|: не только - есть ещё python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<dmay> belk_o: нет. я просто опытный ;)
<maruska> дарова!!!! напомните команду гнома переустановить?? слетел гибон маленький((
<bayanist> Хочу мультики рисовать во флэше, кто занимался этим и покадровой анимацией?
<maruska> все подосрал гаденышь гадкий!
<bayanist> ахахах
<bayanist> ладно жрать пайду
<bayanist> спасибо за быстрый ответ!
<Andante> maruska, гатси гиббон?
<maruska> ?
<bayanist> гиббон это млекапитающее
<Andante> [14:42:30] <maruska> дарова!!!! напомните команду гнома переустановить?? слетел гибон маленький((
<belk_o> dmay: в чём опыт имеешь? (впр)
<maruska> гибон это маленький гном
<|rapidsp|> belk_o: не знаю такого... знаю только что самба - самый сложный способ :)
<dmay> belk_o: в жизни, очевидно же
<|rapidsp|> вскл :)
<maruska> apt-get reinstall gnome????
<maruska> He??
<belk_o> |rapidsp|: запускает простеёший хттп сервер - и расшаривает файло в директории, из которой запущен. Как только прибъёшь терминал - соостветственно шара закрывается. Очень быстро и удобно
<dmay> maruska: гиббон это средненькая такая обезъянка
<belk_o> maruska: предок геббельса, вероятно
<maruska> димитрий!?? ну неиздевайся , как гномУ удалить и поставить с нова??
<maruska> аа?
<FONTER> тебе его дефолтный вид нужон?
<maruska> да
<chenzya> |rapidsp|, если хранить где-то простенький конфиг самбы, в которой настроена одна шара на полный доступ и в случае чего его использовать, то получается тоже не очень заморочено ))) главное один раз настроить
<belk_o> dmay: у-у-у! о т оно как михалыч :)
<FONTER> gconf-cleaner?
<FONTER> http://code.google.com/p/gconf-cleaner/downloads/list
<maruska> ок
<FONTER> либо от
<FONTER> 1. gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<FONTER> 2. killall gnome-panel
<|rapidsp|> если в сети нет венды, то использование самбы неоправданно
<FONTER> ну как там у тебя маруська?
<vnetsaper> ТОРТ!
<vnetsaper> Хочу торт
<vnetsaper> лимонный
<bayanist> почему говорят линукс для батанов?
<vnetsaper> потому что именно батанам нравится конфигурить до мелочей
<bayanist> а вы батаны?
<FONTER> я не батан
<FONTER> хотяяяяяя
<|rapidsp|> мы братаны йооу
<FONTER> да, я задрot
<bayanist> фонтер ты ботан
<vich68rus1> ну если так думать, то любой специалист - ботан.
<chenzya>  а ты с какой целью интересуешся? )))
<vnetsaper> не батанам как правило подавай папку в етс в которой файл типа appname.conf.default надо переименовать в appname.conf
<FONTER> братьев по разуму найти хочеш?)
<bayanist> выявляю ботанов для начальной стадии захвата человечества под кодовым словом Линукс плюс!
<vnetsaper> специалист может разбираться в теме, но перфекционизма не иметь
<FONTER> линукс+?
<bayanist> да
<FONTER> щито это?
<vich68rus1> bolgenOS 2.0?
<chenzya> ботаны это больные синдромом Аспергера
<FONTER> а это то тут причём?
<vnetsaper> может быть, я даже не думаю что это болезнь, это скорее всего признак повышенного внимания к деталям
<bayanist> это пока тайна.... способная свершить несвершиемое
<chenzya> ну они задроты по своей теме получаются следовательно ботаны :)
<|rapidsp|> нормальная цепочка: трава - тортик - ну и захват мира...
<Andante> chenzya, необязательно
<dmay> vnetsaper: нет, эта болезнь называется "дофига свободного времени и делать нефиг"
<FONTER> Синдром Аспергера это когда уже совсем
<chenzya> тогда дайте определение ботана и будем под него искать синдром ))
<FONTER> Ботан (задр0т) - не быдло
<Andante> chenzya, на лурке поищи
<FONTER> как то так
<chenzya> о, точнык!
<FONTER> двумя словами
<chenzya> точняк
<FONTER> точно и понятно
<|rapidsp|> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ботаник
<|rapidsp|> все ж просто
<FONTER> мы изучаем несколько другой аспект этого слова
<artus> @voice FONTER  dmay chenzya |rapidsp| vnetsaper
<chenzya> это в прямом смысле
<vnetsaper> вообще-то ботан произошло от ботаника - специализация в которой надо очень много знать
<bayanist> Хочу нарисовать жестокую модель 3дэ о Линукс Плюс, какой прогой можно?
<vnetsaper> по сути даже не сильно структурированая информация, просто много "энциклопедических" знаний
<artus> закончили офтопить
<FONTER> блендер? не
<vnetsaper> 3дэ можно с помощью блендера
<vnetsaper> не успел
<bayanist> а где скачать?
<FONTER> из реп
<vnetsaper> почему возле моего ника появился +?
<FONTER> apt-get install blender
<|rapidsp|> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<vnetsaper> http://blender.org/
<chenzya> а как в X-Chat список юзеров показать?
<bayanist> сейчас установлю герои меча и магии и через вайн папробую вкл и не дай Ионосу неустановится...на нас на всех обрушится гнев Линукс плюса
<chenzya> )))
<FONTER> установиться
<FONTER> я ставил
<bayanist> испугался?
<FONTER> есть немного
<bayanist> ладно признался хоть...уважение
<bayanist> быть может ты получиш снесхождение!
<dmay> wtf линукс плюс? оО
<chenzya> BolgenOS 2.0
<FONTER> с принципиально новым браузером Нихром
<artus> @kban chenzya 3600 час на проветрится, и на этом про болгенеос забыли
<artus> @op
<artus> следуйщий?
<FONTER> а убунту загружается за 4 секунды?
<FONTER> и как это сделать
<vadimfonov_> привет народ. подскажите как индикатор языковой панели восстановить?
<FONTER> Апплет уведомлений добавить на панель
<artus> @kban --host chenzya 86400 не дошло с первого раза ?
<vadimfonov_> FONTER: спасибо))))))))) всё так просто, я тут уже админу весь мозг вынес. он даже не смог. биг фенкс
<gurza_linux> привет всем еще раз
<vadimfonov_> gurza_linux: и тебе не хворать
<FONTER> привет
<gurza_linux> на гном-лук много всяких GnoMenu тем, как их ставить?
<FONTER> очевидно же!
<gurza_linux> есть какая-нибудь статейка?
<gurza_linux> или мануальчик?
<FONTER> настройки ГноМеню и установить тему
<Dopelmayer> Ох и одмины тут.... ))))
<gurza_linux> fronter а где эти настройки?
<FONTER> другой клавишей мыши на аплете
<Dopelmayer> баньте сразу всю подсеть хренле по хостам то банить
<FONTER> и параметры\настройки
<artus> @kban --user Dopelmayer 86400
<gurza_linux> кнопка настройки заблокирована
<gurza_linux> свойства точнее
<FONTER> ну открепи от панели
<FONTER> или разблокируй
<FONTER> и написать счас что нить боишся
<gurza_linux> fronter что то я ничего подобного не вижу
<FONTER> плохо
<FONTER> 66 всем
<gurza_linux> правой клавишей мыши по меню: совйства, изменить меню, убрать с паенли прикрепить к панели
<FONTER> хз тогда чё
<FONTER> переставь аплет
<gurza_linux> так и я о том же
<tort> если я установлю Пакет alsa-base он может помоч восстановить пропавший звук?
<tort> или не стоит?
<artus> стоит
<maruska> )
<maruska> димей ты за что войса схватил??
<maruska> ))
<dmay> maruska: а ну признавайся чей ты виртуал!
<tort> artus, установил, перезагрузился, .. звука всёравно нет
<belk_o> tort: alsamixer запускается?
<tort> belk_o, да
<tort> belk_o, там вроде всё включено
<belk_o> tort: точно? тогда смотри логи - что не цепляется dmessage вроде
<tort> belk_o, а.. там короче есть переключатель на МОНО. когда его тыкаю то в колонках щёлкает
<|rapidsp|> значит колонки есть
<tort> ))
<belk_o> tort: уже что-то :)
<tort> в винде то звук есть
<|rapidsp|> tort: а чем ты звук сломал?
<belk_o> tort: ну тут два варианта - или что-то не заводится или где-то звук выключен (как вариант на 0 выставлен)
<belk_o> tort: для начала проверь все регуляторы какие найдёшь :)
<tort> |rapidsp|, звук пропал после очередной установки обновлений
<jham> tort: кнопкой m пользовался?
<belk_o> tort: о! у мну такая фигня была - был значёк на хедфон активный - как выключил всё заиграло
<tort> jham, а что М делает?
<jham> tort: mute
<jham> mute/unmute
<belk_o> tort: во-во
<jham> посмотри на каждом канале в alsamixer
<tort> jham, это М в алсамиксере?
<jham> да
<vers> source scripts/скрипт.tcl
<|rapidsp|> случайно не 11.04? :)
<jham> а чё, darthwantuz больше с каналом не дружит?
<tort> М не катит :(
<jham> "не катит" ни о чём не говорит
<jham> на каком нибудь рычаге в алсе "ММ" стоит?
<tort> везде стоит
<jham> бляяя...
<jham> сорря
<tort> ой Оо а чо не надо??
<jham> нет
<vnetsaper> mute можно перевести как "выключить звук"
<skai> @kick jham мат
<tort> ААААААААА роооообит! )))))
<tort> большое человеческое спасибо
<AndreX> vnetsaper: а зачем ведь итак понятно что это
<jham> skai: это в состоянии аффекта, я извинился
<vnetsaper> судя по тому что торт выставил все, то ему не очевидно
<skai> jham: не извинился - сутки бы провел в бане
<jham> чё-то вы строгии тут такие
<dmay> предлагаю рволюцию по ливийскому сценарию. сбомбардировками и массвыми жертвами :3
<jham> tort: я только за спасибом вернулся )
<tort> jham, спасибо
<vich68rus1> (15:52:22) tort: большое человеческое спасибо
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600 революционируй ;)
<jham> ок. bye.
<tort> ухх скорей музычку врубить)
<jlewka> Доброе утро! Алексей, огромная просьба установить программу глаз в треугольнике на компьютер Ивановой
<jlewka> Любимые пользователи)
<Zabadzzzz> Никто не пробовал Dragon Age 2 запустить?
<xoveax> Как в vim развернуть строки с кодом ? Example: +-- 11 строк generateError()
<algarite> Привет, парни. Подскажите, как изменить частоту дискретизации выходного потока в ALSA.
<Zabadzzzz> Можно ли сделать так,чтобы вайн думал,что у меня 4гб ОЗУ?
<Zabadzzzz> *стоит 2
<san4o> Zabadzzzz: и откуда у тебя такие идеи рождаются ? =)
<Zabadzzzz> san4o, извращенец я :)   DragonAge 2 хочу погонять, а инсталлер ругается, что 2гб оператвы ему мало и запускатся он не будет. Хотя на WineHQ вроде как запускали и на 2гб
<tort> Zabadzzzz, модерн варфайер 2 запускал. ток притормаживает
<san4o> Zabadzzzz: если просит 4 значит наверно не просто так ...
<Zabadzzzz> Вот я и подумал. Вайн вроде как что-то вроде эмуля, почему нельзя +2 виртуальных прикрутить?))  Оно не объясняет, сколько ему надо конкретно, хотя, в начале установки видет 2048мб и не ругается
<vnetsaper> Гонять 3d-игру через swap сомнительное удовольствие
<Zabadzzzz> мне установить надо хотя бы как-то, а дальше уже норм должно быть
<vnetsaper> WINE - Wine Is Not Emulator
<vnetsaper> он просто реализует недостающий для Win-приложений стек API
<Zabadzzzz> "...что-то вроде эмуля". Как расшифровывается я знаю :)
<vnetsaper> поэтому запросы к системе, сколько физической памяти, тут возможно тебе прийдется ядро обманывать?
<vnetsaper> а что насчет скопировать уже установленный?
<Zabadzzzz> мм, не найду я такой.
<vnetsaper> если не получится сохранить ветку реестра, занимаемую игрой в *.reg файл, и втянуть Wine-ом
<vnetsaper> То есть временно установить на компе с обьемом ОЗУ>2гиг тоже не представляется возможным?
<san4o> Zabadzzzz: если инет хороший попробовал бы демку запустить 2й части. какраз в вайнтрикс в последнем вайне реализовали установку некоторых игр автоматом
<san4o> провериш заодно потянет ли она вообще
<Zabadzzzz> щас для эксперемента запустил виртуальную машину. Там получается,каг бэ, 1гб оператвы.
<Zabadzzzz> Установка идет
<Zabadzzzz> О, стала :) Но это уже прогресс
<tort> Zabadzzzz, первую часть прошёл. больше похожа на стратегию а не РПГ.
<vnetsaper> Zabadzzzz ну раз на виртуальной стала, значит есть возможность скопировать...
<san4o> Zabadzzzz: вполне возможно что каких нибуть библиотек не хватает вайну для этой игры
<vnetsaper> Санчо, мне кажется она выдала бы ошибку посерьезней, скорее всего виртуалка иначе выкрутилась, может быть эмулируя оперативку через swap
<san4o> vnetsaper: в виртуалке указывается размер оперативки перед запуском. еи ограничен размером оперативы. свап не в щет(только что открыл свой виртуал бокс)
<vnetsaper> <Zabadzzzz> Операционка под виртуалкой сколько физической памяти показывает?
<Umren> artus: я нашел тему покруче > сделай aptitude show bitlbee
<artus> Umren, это чего? )
<Umren>  This program can be used as an IRC server which forwards everything you say to people on other chat networks: Jabber, ICQ, AIM, MSN, Yahoo! and Twitter.
<artus> а , и как оно ?
<Umren> мне уже нравится.. унифицированно все получается
<sharikoff> хрень
<sharikoff> причем полная
<Umren> sharikoff: эпплбои не имеют силы здесь
<Umren> :))
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> я просто пробовал
<Umren> и что не так?
<Umren> и.. давно?
<Umren> sharikoff: вопервых очень удобно все контакты водном канале, табаешь по ним - и пишется каждому в отдельности
<Umren> это круто
<sharikoff> это не круто
<Umren> + можно жаббер конфы редиректить в каналы
<sharikoff> это фигня
<Umren> нет!
<algarite> Привет, парни. Подскажите, как изменить частоту дискретизации выходного потока в ALSA.
<FutureK> otkuda fbxkb chitaet nastroyki? Xorg? Sorry for translit.
<artus> FutureK, setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru &
<FutureK> че это было?
<artus> это было включение раскладки )
<FutureK> в автозагрузку?
<artus> да
<artus> openbox ?
<FutureK> fluxbox
<artus> один фиг )
<FutureK> почему заник флага не прозрачный?
<FutureK> задник*
<artus> незнаю ) не пользуюсь ими)
<olejka> как в FF сделать нормальные, читабельные шрифты?
<Umren> olejka: поставить убунту 10.10
<Umren> или.. установить chrome
<olejka> Umren: дальше
<Umren> )0
<Umren> ))
<Umren> olejka: www.google.ru/chrome
<olejka> Umren: Поставил - дефолторые шрифты в системе нормальные, а в ФФ - гавно
<olejka> Umren: в нем лучше ?
<Umren> olejka: это рецепт успеха
<Umren> olejka: да, на порядок
<Umren> все секси там
<olejka> видно четко, но мелко, не так как на win_ff
<KeyMag> Всем привет
<KeyMag> ребят подскажите как адресную строку вывести?
<AndreX> ???
<KeyMag> в наутилусе
<Andante> KeyMag, найдешь - твоя будет
<|rapidsp|> ctrl+l
<KeyMag> ок спс
<olejka> Umren: в хроме в настройках,жму на настроить шрифты у меня сбой, типа опаньки, извини - ошибка... у тебя все там в порядке?
<KeyMag> а там сетевой адресс вбить как винде можно?
<AndreX> KeyMag: проверь сам
<olejka> Umren: Спасибо, кста, да в хроме лучше шрифт чем в фф
<KeyMag> ок проверю
<KeyMag> а случаем не самба за сетевой обзор отвечает?
<Umren> olejka: да там все лучше.. фф это уже прошлый век
<SergeyIT> vadimfonov_: привет на канале )
<olejka> какой хорошой openvpn клиент посоветуете?
<DenPal> подскажите где сейчас флеш сохраняются (раньше были в tmp) ?
<SergeyIT> DenPal:  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=141667.0
<DenPal> SergeyIT: спасибо читаю
<Guest49956> @Andrew_
<Guest49956> !Andrew_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Andrew_'
<SergeyIT> !seen Andrew
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<hivemind> Хай
<chelaxe> ку
<hivemind> Что-то я не нашёл в настройках часов формата времени. Как изменить с 24 на 12-часовой?
<SergeyIT> Clock format
<zhidkovnick> Подскажите, как откатить установку пакета ssh2 и вернуть ssh1
<hivemind> SergeyIT, format - заменяемый параметр? Или так и вводить?
<artus> zhidkovnick, /etc/ssh/sshd_config написать Protocol 1
<hivemind> Так. Не понял
<hivemind> sudo aptitude install easytag
<hivemind> Находит
<hivemind> Отвечаю 'y'
<hivemind> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hivemind> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<hivemind> Я root
<hivemind> Опа
<hivemind> Само зарабтало
<hivemind> Шозанафиг
<chravn> приветствую.
<chravn> подскажите пожалуйста как  с флешки с ГРабом загрузить iso WinXP?
<Andante> отличный вопрос
<Andante> chainloader?
<chravn> menuentry "WinXP" {
<chravn>  loopback loop /winxp.iso
<chravn>  initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<chravn>  chainloader (loop)
<chravn> }
<chravn> не прокатило.
<chravn> файлы присутсвуют.
<san4o> chravn: ответ никак
<chravn> san4o:  делают люди из под винды.  А под линами нельзя чтоли???? бред помоему.
<san4o> chravn: фишка с монтированием образа как отдельного диска с Виндовс не прокатит
<san4o> chravn: будет виснуть
<chravn> san4o:  инфа 100% работает. ТОварищь подвиндой делал и удачно ХРюшу ставить на работе.
<san4o> chravn: сделать загрузочную флеху для установки винды можна вроде только с  syslinux
<artus> chravn, grub4dos бери
<artus> он умеет
<san4o> artus: неа
<artus> san4o, ты хочеш со мной поспорить?
<artus> или тебя носом ткнуть если не можеш поисковик осилить?
<artus> san4o, почему у меня на 8мигиговой флушке грузит исошники?
<artus> *флешке
<san4o> пробовал разными методами с груб4дос
<artus> значит пробуй пока не получится
<san4o> дабы создать много функциональную флеху. все работало кроме установки винды
<[DarkMist]> народ! подскажите по Zlib
<san4o> artus: livecd windows легко а вот с установкой сложности
<chravn> ну с Грабом то люди делали.
<san4o> chravn: пусть люди тебя научат, а ты нас ...
<chravn> san4o:  это понятно.
<[DarkMist]> ???ау
<san4o> artus: грузит осохи легко может и 1й и 2й груб и груб4дос. речь именно об установочном образе форточек
<artus> !ask | [DarkMist]
<ubuntuhelp> [DarkMist]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> san4o, затык в чем ? в том что не может сдром найти?
<artus> "cdrom=. . ."
<chravn> а если не из iso делать араспаковать?
<artus> можно и распаковать )
<san4o> artus: затык в том что все с именем линукс отлично грузится и работает таким макаром,а  все и менем windows установочный виснет при старте )
<Zaxer> всем здрассте
<Prizrak> доброго времени суток
<artus> san4o, ну распакованыей инталяхи офтопика как хрюши так и 7ки у меня с флешки прекрасно ставятся
<chravn> artus: а не подскажешь если распаковать grub.cfg как должен выглядеть?
<san4o> artus: syslinux используеш как загрузчик ?
<artus> san4o, надо флешку найти посмотреть че там
<artus> chravn, понятия не имею, там не 2 груб а grub4dos
<san4o> artus: если найдеш  menu.lst покажеш .. ?
<[DarkMist]> народ gparted невидит диск?? что делать??
<artus> угу
<chravn> не могу найти мануал как под линуксом с груб4дос работаь а винды нет подрукой.
<chravn> [DarkMist]:  диску плохо.
<san4o> chravn: greenflash.su
<artus> [DarkMist], sudo fdisk -l чего говорит?
<[DarkMist]> блин!! тоже невидит((
<[DarkMist]> подскажите чем данные попытаься востановить!!
<[DarkMist]> там фотки и все что было-небыло((
<[DarkMist]> :'(
<Zaxer>  акроникс хорошо работает
<[DarkMist]> спс
<chravn> san4o:  там только из под винды и доса.
<mva> Zaxer: вендузятник
<Zaxer>  заходим с биоса и поднимаем затертый диск
<mva> [DarkMist]: testdisk+photorec
<san4o> chravn: если и есть мануал по grub4dos для линукса то скорей всего там ..
<[DarkMist]> спс
<mva> [DarkMist]: скачай sysrescuecd
<chravn> san4o:  значит нет.
<[DarkMist]> спс
<hivemind> Пфф
<mva> [DarkMist]: вообще, восстанавливает непосредственно photorec, но иногда он идёт в одном пакете с testdisk
<hivemind> Скоро firefox 4 будет, а в репах до сих пор 3.6.3
<mva> enjoy ubuntu ;)
<hivemind> Какая же тогда в debian версия...
<mva> :)
<bogdan> ребята, так а в чем то разница между хромиумом и гугл-хромом?
<hivemind> bogdan, так хром вроде поновее и с поддержкой флеша и ActiveX искаропки
<artus> hivemind, скаких пор хром поновее? )
<bogdan> хм. я наоборот слышал что все новые фичи появляются вначале в хромиуме
<artus> учитывая что его с хромиума слизывают )
<hivemind> Мне так сказали. Wait... OH SHI--
<san4o> люди на каком порту работает утилита для удаленного доступа стандартная ?
<ivan_> Как в гноме тачпад отключить?
<mva> san4o: никакой "стандартной" утилиты для удалённого доступа нет
<mva> вспомни название и погрепай его в netstat -ntuap
<san4o> mva: система - параметры -удаленный робочий стол  ... не ?
<mva> и?
<mva> это линукс
<mva> здесь нет НИЧЕГО стандартного
<san4o> mva: гном обычный
<mva> и что?
<mva> название, блин
<san4o> mva: vino-preferences
<mva> san4o: работает по VNC
<mva> дефолтный порт 5900
<san4o> mva: спасибо
<bogdan> ivan_, для меня самый простой вариант установка программы jupiter
<kamyshovyy> ку всем
<Ktulhu> всем добрый вечер!!! Очень нужна помощь с установкой дров на принтер.
<Ktulhu> Принтер Canon ip2700
<Ktulhu> дрова скачал с оф сайта, деь пакеты там только для i386, а у меня амд...
<Ktulhu> народ!!!!!
<Ktulhu> Может кто помочь?
<artus> че ореш?
<kamyshovyy> Ktulhu: а терь в гугле набери <вики i386> и почитай что это ))
<Ktulhu> kamyshovyy: какой умный , блеять. ответ...
<artus> @kban Ktulhu 3600 проветрись
<skai> !amd64
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процесса!
<skai> запомните
<CheshaNeko> и никто и не вспомнил, что речь про принтер...
<kamyshovyy> chelaxe: с удовольствием бы оказал посильную помощь )). но начинать с самых азов компьютеростроения... ((((
<schtiel> Здравствуйте. Есть такая проблема: установил Xubuntu 10.04 на пожилой комп, а она не видит usb-устройства.
<CheshaNeko> schtiel: вообще?
<schtiel> CheshaNeko: да. Ни флешку, ни вайфай адаптер. Ничего.
<artus> а насколько пожилой? )
<schtiel> CheshaNeko: То есть никакой реакции, даже индикаторы на флешках не мигают. USB 1.0.
<schtiel> Пожилой? Целерон 1,8 ГГц, 2ГБ оперативки, 64 мб видео, 500 Гб жесткого диска.
<artus> фигасе пожилой )
<skai> schtiel: это по твоему пожилой?да вы, батенька, зажрались
<schtiel> По чьим то меркам пожилой. Но суть то не в этом, правда?
<skai> schtiel: суть в том, что ты вводишь в заблуждения людей, которые тебе хотят помочь
<skai> хотели, по крайней мере
<artus> schtiel, в логах что ?
<artus> во все порты перетыкал флешу ?
<schtiel> Да, во все (их всего 2). А как логи посмотреть можно? (я, как уже все поняли, новичек)
<artus> cat /var/log/messages
<artus> !toolbox | schtiel
<artus> раз новичек
<ubuntuhelp> schtiel: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, тут?
<schtiel> [ 1248.829805] usb 1-2.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<schtiel>  usb 1-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<schtiel> Вот что в логах.
<schtiel> Это последние строчки
<artus> значит флешку видит
<schtiel> Хмм.. Но в /media/ то она не появляется!
<skai-falkorr> ls /dev | grep sd
<artus> sudo fdisk -l
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну зачем же так просто.если там нима разделов?
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну интересно ж как видит то ее )
<skai-falkorr> artus: у мну нет разделов на сдшке.а комп ее видит
<skai-falkorr> ^^
<schtiel> Фдиск ничего не выводит.
<schtiel> Точнее про флешку ничего. А вот жесткий диск видит.
<artus> lsusb чего говорит?
<artus> lspci lj rexb
<artus> * до кучи
<artus> schtiel, на paste.pro
<skai-falkorr> artus: испугал ты мальца
<artus> ))
<hivemind> test
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, Есть контакт.
<fogot> вечер добрый
<fogot> люди подскажите начинающему
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<fogot> как настроить фоны внутри куба  и за кубом
<hivemind> fogot, центр управления
<hivemind> Там "Менеджер настройки compizconfig"
<fogot> у меня гном
<hivemind> "Куб рабочего стола"
<fogot> компиз конфиг установил
<hivemind> Там найдёшь, надеюсь
<fogot> эффекты куба выставил
<fogot> а вот как установить фоновый рисунок
<fogot> сам рисунок готовый скачал
<hivemind> Вот, вкладка "Внешний вид"
<hivemind> Внизу "фон"
<hivemind> Там указываешь путь
<hivemind> Только галочку проставь, а то я тоже, помню, не проставил и голову потом ломал
<fogot> эээ честно не вижу вкладки внешний вид
<hivemind> Наверху она
<fogot> нету такого там
<hivemind> В compizconfig>куб рабочего стола
<hivemind> Ты в compizconfig зашёл?
<fogot> все
<fogot> нашел
<hivemind> Во
<fogot> я галку поставил а в него не вошел))))
<hivemind> Аа
<fogot> спасибо добрые  человеки)))
<hivemind> Нема за що
<Lirk> есть кто живой?
<Lirk> кто какой юзает instant messanager?
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> все, наверноею
<Umren> Lirk: pidgin
<Lirk> ну эт понятно
<Lirk> а еще какие?
<Umren> мне 1 достаточно
<inkvizitor68sl> gajim
<Lirk> на qt
<Umren> зачем юзать их все?
<Lirk>  например
<Umren> на qt - qutim
<Lirk> та не все
<Lirk> надо вібрать
<Lirk> выбрать
<Lirk> какой-то лучший
<Umren> Lirk: qutim
<Lirk> а еще на qt есть какие-нибудь
<Lirk> ?
<Umren> нет
<Umren> есть копыто, но оно сильно хуже
<Lirk> ну qtim
<Umren> так что других нех
<Lirk> ничего так
<Umren> *нет
<Lirk> понятно
<hivemind> Почему у меня в мозилле шрифты вконтакте на стене и в некоторых других местах чересчур большие?
<hivemind> От этого вся разметка едет
<artus> @mode -b *!~max@*
<karkusha> всем доброго вечера
<karkusha> Господа! Разбирается ли кто нибудь из вас в crontabe'e?
<artus> что с ним не так?
<karkusha> я пытаюсь добавить в него свой скрипт..но он не выполняется..не понимаю почему...добавляю вот так */1 * * * * /usr/bin/change_wp
<karkusha> change_wp - это и есть мой скрипт, который я положил в /usr/bin
<artus> зачем ты его туда ложил?
<artus> mkdir ~/bin && mv /usr/bin/change_wp ~/bin/
<artus> +x делал ему ?
<artus> karkusha, ты ж его в свой крон ложиш?
<karkusha> да..+х  у него есть
<karkusha> -rwxr-xr-x 1 karkusha karkusha  350 2011-03-10 23:08 change_wp
<karkusha> artus, в смысле в свой? crontab -e делаю и добавляю
<artus> ну значит прав нет из /usr/bin пускать
<artus> ну вот , ложи себе в хомяк
<artus> хотя, а ./usr/bin/change_wp  он у тебя запускается?
<karkusha> создавть у себя папку bin? и в кронтабе указать */1 * * * * ~/bin/change_wp ?
<artus> угу, ток лутше полный путь /home/....
<karkusha> да!..после того как я его закинул в /usr/bin я могу его запускать просто набирая change_wp
<karkusha> pyfxbn ghfdf dtlm tcnm
<karkusha> значит права ведь есть
<artus> ну из хомового бина ты тоже сможеш)
<karkusha> ок..сейчас попробую
<artus> karkusha, cat /var/log/syslog что от крона туда сыпетцо?
<karkusha> Mar 11 00:28:01 coach CRON[3588]: (karkusha) CMD (/usr/bin/change_wp)
<karkusha> вот такие строки
<karkusha> это значит, что все выполняется..верно ведь?
<artus> @mode -b *!~Squezee@213.230.125.198
<artus> ну да
<karkusha> странно
<seed22_> ребята. Каждый раз когда я захожу на сервер, мне приходит вот это сообщение : (23:48:11) frigg: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to seed22_) from frigg
<seed22_> что это значит, кто мне скажет?
<Andante> зондируют тебя
<Andante> делай шапочку из фольги
<seed22_> на предмет?
<amigo> сервер смотрит версию твоего клиента
<Nor8> seed22_ Только фольгу бери потолще
<seed22_> а можно как-нибудь так сделать, чтоб он молча это делал? Пусть смотрит, но только мне каждый раз об этом не сообщает :)
<Nor8> seed22_ Иначе пробьют лучи вражеские
<Nor8> seed22_ Так сильно раздражает?
<seed22_> ну не так, чтобы прямо сильно
<seed22_> но все равно, лишнее внимангие
<seed22_> внимание*
<seed22_> в общем все ясно, спасибо
<Nor8> seed22_ Ты представь, что у тебя в сети куча школоты при помощи всяких сниферов перехватывают твой трафик, и это сообщение тебя перестанет волновать 8-)
<karkusha> господа! а как сказать крону, чтобы скрипт он запускал башем, а не какой нибудь другой оболчкой?
<seed22_> да на здоровье, пусть перехватывают)
<seed22_> у меня там все равно ничего особенного нет
<Andante> karkusha, ну так и скажи bash .....
<Nor8> seed22_: Вот ведь логика, робот разок проверит и все, трагедь, а школота побоку )))
<seed22_> Nor8 ну, если бы разок. Это по счету уже раз *надцатый будет
<seed22_> тем более я не понимаю, чего ему от меня надо. А может, это предупреждение какое от сервера, которое я еще несколько раз проигнорирую, и он меня забанит
<Nor8> seed22_: А ты спроси, только вежливо
<seed22_> ну, я ж и спросил
<Nor8> seed22_: У него спроси ;-)
<seed22_> Nor8 а его тут нет уже :(
<seed22_> он какой-то непонятный
<seed22_> вроде и пишет, и на канале нет..
<karkusha> ну не хочет и все тут((
<usergjpjpj> превед
<usergjpjpj> пишите чет я клиент тестирую
<karkusha> 56+
<usergjpjpj> м?
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, какой
<SergeyIT> ?
<usergjpjpj> мой
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, сам клиента написал ?
<usergjpjpj> да
<usergjpjpj> понг
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, на чем?
<usergjpjpj> питон
<usergjpjpj> ша перезайду,одну ошибку исправил
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, с нуля или что-то за основу брал?
<usergjpjpj> гатова
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, с нуля или что-то за основу брал?
<Nor8> usergjpjpj: Отскринь клиента, посмотрим
<usergjpjpj> че сделать?
<usergjpjpj>  с нуля
<Nor8> usergjpjpj: скриншот клиента
<usergjpjpj> ша, еще один баг. Я свой текст не вывожу :D
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, багов еще мноооого будет )
<usergjpjpj> ну это запросто
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, а смысл клиента писать?
<usergjpjpj> http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20110311/p3n1jjPh.jpg
<Nor8> usergjpjpj: Ясно, простой как три копейки
<usergjpjpj> клиент на смарт, а смысл в том че нет НИОДНОГО нармального
<usergjpjpj> ага)))
<Nor8> usergjpjpj:  Ну молодец, смог )))
<SergeyIT> usergjpjpj, смартов я не знаю (
<usergjpjpj> смартхвоны
<SergeyIT> это я понял
<usergjpjpj> нада думать как это на каналы все разбить
<usergjpjpj> бо ша все в одну кучу лезет
<usergjpjpj> блин а в консоли лучше чем в морде
<usergjpjpj> текст можна весь юзать а не только какой на экране =_=
<usergjpjpj> pong
<usergjpjpj> лови понг сцуко
<usergjpjpj> pong
<usergjpjpj> йа не вишу!
<Abbattar> ну что пора программить, и всё-таки не понятно, чем KDevelop  плох (?)
<skrishi> ктонить слышал чонить хорошее о Сроме ОС? )
<Abbattar> что это?
<Abbattar> , точнее откуда
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-11
<denykolomets> доброй всем ночи! (((:
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<AndreX|OFF> пум пум
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> адекватные есть
<sharikoff> гут
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<sharikoff> оппа
<sharikoff> дарова
<inkvizitor68sl> дарова
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ты чего то хотел или из приличия) ?
<sharikoff> так.. привет тебе сказал
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а)
<ubuntuser12311> подскажите, в убунту 10.10 с яндекс файлов скачиваю рар 2.41мб, а мозила сохраняет как экзешник размером 4.7мб - так должно быть?
<ubuntuser12311> всем привет, надеюсь есть кто не спит :)
<skrishi> недолжно так быть.. если скачиваешь рар то и сохраняет рар. ubuntuser12311
<ubuntuser12311> skrishi разобрались, это вирус и сайт левый оказался
<skrishi> ubuntuser12311:  а как поняли что вирус? ) пытались в вайне запустить, а он вам окошко, мол: немогу запустить этот вирус, ибо библиотек не хватает? ))
<ViruSkin> ну стандартные же вирусы бывают, косят под рар, потом требуют ввести ключ
<skrishi> эм.. ну они же не запускаются в лине ) да и как-то много 4 мега для виря )
<skrishi> там можно фиг знает что в таком размере поместить )
<skrishi> хотя, что это какая-то хрень это точно.. нормальный рар всегда останеться раром )
<ubuntuser12311> skrishi нет, страница каждый раз меняет расширение файла и косит под яндекс файлы
<skrishi> ubuntuser12311: не разу такого не видел.. хотя я редко качаю файло с инета )
<ubuntuser12311> схема PSU 360W Microlab вторая строка в гугле
<skrishi> ubuntuser12311: да там просто по внешнему виду видно что это фуфло.. ни один уважающий себя сайт не будет косить под когото
<ubuntuser12311> спросони не разобрал
<skrishi> ubuntuser12311: я спросоня не могу найти кнопку в ФФ сообщить об опасности (( блин.. была же
<skrishi> блин, чем финальная версия отличается от стабильной и бетта? ))
<skrishi> каждый новосной сайт говорит по своему.. жесть какаято )
<ubuntuser12311> а вот убил дебиан из-за мыши, оказалось зря убил, мышь сдохла
<skrishi> =))))
<skrishi> мне убу симпатичнее чем деб.. как-то у меня ладиться с ней проще )
<ubuntuser12311> у меня под убу иса сетевуха не заводится
<ubuntuser12311> взял флуксбунту 7ку и не заводится
<skrishi> так драва под деб поставь
<skrishi> деб и убу же полностью совместимы
<skrishi> в рра смотрел?
<ubuntuser12311> так они и десятой убунте есть дрова то, а вот не заводится ne2000  и все тут
<ubuntuser12311> тут все дело в kernel буть оно не ладное, мне так сказали
<skrishi> а чо 10 не поставил?
<skrishi> машинка совсем слабая?
<ubuntuser12311> на какойто линуксе через ethtool заводил
<ubuntuser12311> так я пишу с 10ки, а исашка на другом компе
<ubuntuser12311> что-то такое писал ethtool -t ne находит ne и ifconfig спокойно поднимает сеть, а тут никак
<skrishi> ну не знаю.. я если честно не профи.. а в дровах только с топором разбираюсь ))
<ubuntuser12311> на 10ке видеокарта на i845 не хочет нормально работать, 3д нет, компиз не пашет значит, одни разочарования
<skrishi> с ппа скачай дрова
<skrishi> на ппа нормальные дрова для интел лежат.. у меня у самого такаяже проблемма была
<ubuntuser12311> ппа это где?
<ubuntuser12311> а то я тут морожусь с обновлениями, 300 метров никак неосилю
<skrishi> щас
<ubuntuser12311> пакман чтоль?
<skrishi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<skrishi> https://ppa.launchpad.net/
<skrishi> порой там дрова
<ubuntuser12311> о, спасибо, ща попробую
<ubuntuser12311> skrishi, xserver-xorg-video-intel  оно такое должно быть?
<skrishi> эм.. помоему да
<skrishi> око типа что-то для иксов там обновляет
<ubuntuser12311> такое скачал с обновлениями, но жду зависимости исправить, надо докачать обнову
<skrishi> бы ты бы просто в репы добавил его и потом обновился бы.. она сам всё бы поставил что нужно
<ubuntuser12311> горкий опыт с добавлением реп, после суси на убунте побаиваюсь добавлять вручную
<skrishi> суся блин только в этом релизе спридумала что убунта сделала ещё года полтора два назад ))
<ubuntuser12311> вот оно чо
<skrishi> вообще читал новость о 11.4 иногда смеяться хотелось ))
<ubuntuser12311> так и на сусе обновления не пойми как делается
<ubuntuser12311> убунта ей вон сеть дай и оно поперло
<skrishi> вот.. суся теперь тоже так хочет ))
<skrishi> яже говорю.. они придумали наконец велосипед )
<ubuntuser12311> хех
<ubuntuser12311> это у них так коммерческие проекты мешают
<ubuntuser12311> наверно
<skrishi> есть 4 официальных места от куда качаются дистрибутивы в уьунту.. саноктикол, архив.убунту, медиаубунту, лаунчпад
<skrishi> совсем корявых вещей я там не замечал
<skrishi> если и делают какойто лаг, то обычно очень быстро закрывают
<ubuntuser12311> а mirror.yandex?
<skrishi> о_О ненаю такого
<skrishi> никачал никогда от туда
<ubuntuser12311> какой-то склад всех линей
<skrishi> ты познакомся с лучпадом.. хорошая штука..
<skrishi> переводы например все делаются там..
<ubuntuser12311> знакомлюсь
<ubuntuser12311> ну да, забавный сайт, много всего
<skrishi> это сайт сделан каноктикол спецом для разработчиков.. все поделены на команды.. каждый ведёт свой проект..
<ubuntuser12311> понятно
<ubuntuser12311> но вот драйверов не нашел
<skrishi> а чо у тебя так долго выкачивает?
<ubuntuser12311> менеджер обновлений решил все сразу обновить, даже то что мне не нужно
<ubuntuser12311> было забавно наблюдать когда убунта устанавливалась, она сначала языковые пакеты установила, а потом так тихо-смело удаляла их в конце установки
<ubuntuser12311> зачем спрашивается нужно было устанавливать болгарский чзык, а потом его удалять?
<skrishi> ненаю..
<skrishi> нужно будет сделать предложение не устанавливать его )
<skrishi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<skrishi> вот это нужно для карточки поставить
<skrishi> должно заработать
<skrishi> Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<skrishi> угу.. там твои дрова )
<ubuntuser12311> как ты нашел?
<ubuntuser12311> пол-часа ищу, и попадаю в багрепорты
<skrishi> эм.. набрал intel а потом по ссылке ушёл на xserver-xorg-video-intel
<skrishi> там нужно выбрать свою версию
<ubuntuser12311> глаза разбегаются от ссылок
<ubuntuser12311> ну эт понятно, мне надо i386, но вот дальше непонятно, какой пакет выбирать, там их целая куча xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg_2.14.0-4ubuntu1_i386.deb  (910.9 KiB) или xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.14.0-4ubuntu1_i386.deb  (219.3 KiB) называется одинаково, а вес разный
<ubuntuser12311> а, туплю
<ubuntuser12311> разные
<ubuntuser12311> пойду ка спать однако
<ubuntuser12311> ругается: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: xorg-video-abi-9
<ubuntuser12311> наверно не то скачал
<skrishi> блин.. когдато я очень быстро всё нашёл.. сейчас блин никак не могу натыкать то что нужно (((
<tort> skrishi )
<skrishi> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ maverick main
<skrishi> вот так помоему это должно выглядить
<tort> а курсор как замедлить? летает быстро сильно по экрану.
<skrishi> система одминистрирование
<skrishi> там ищи
<skrishi> администрирование*
<tort> там всё на минимум поставил. всё рано скорость большая
<tort> ускрение курсора 0,1x
<skrishi> тогда успокоительное пить ))
<ubuntuser12311> другую мышь прописать
<skrishi> ubuntuser12311: http://itshaman.ru/articles/57/draivera-na-videokarty-nvidia-radeon-intel-i-via-chrome-v-linux-ubuntu
<skrishi> тут почитай )
<skrishi> tort, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&biw=1280&bih=539&&sa=X&ei=xKR5TZC9OtGhOrS3zP4H&ved=0CBYQBSgA&q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BC%D1%8B%D1%88%D1%8C+ubuntu&spell=1
<tort> ))
<skrishi> кстити ИТшаман прикольный сайт )) жаль у него времени мало его заполнять
<polatov> парни какой файл отвечает за панель
<AndreX> какую?
<AndreX> gnome-panel
<polatov> где лежит?
<AndreX> /usr/bin
<AndreX> а ещё в хомяке .gconf
<AndreX> там все настройки пользователя
<AndreX> ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml настройки панели вроде тут
<algarite> !frigg
<ubuntuhelp> frigg - это системный бот сети freenode.net.
<algarite> Парни, помогите, при включении компа каждый раз вылазит сообщение frigg: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to algarite) from frigg. Как сделать, чтобы оно не вылазило? Задалбывает жуть!
<KREDO> привет всем. Помогите мне, как подключится удалённому рабочему столу через убунту в видоуз
<KREDO> виндоуз
<algarite> teamviewer
<KREDO> брати помогите
<algarite> Вбей в гугл teamviewer.
<KREDO> это же прога для виндоуз
<KREDO> а у меня убунту
<algarite> Есть линукс версия на сайте.
<algarite> Ищи deb пакет.
<vich68rus> Народ. Проблема такая. Дома стоит убунта. на работе вин7. на домашнем роутере циско сделал проброс порта 5900 для ВНЦ. Но скорость очень медленная. Сейчас подключился с помощью тимвьювера - скорость более менее. скорость инета дома до не ограничена (среднÐ
<vich68rus> Подскажите в какую сторону копать надо.
<rapidsp> строго на север порядка 50м
<vich68rus> отличный совет.
<AndreX> vich68rus: это ваще что такое?
<rapidsp> vich68rus: у меня кроме 5900 все закорючками
<Anton2d> Объясните, плиз чем отличается killall от kill, кроме того что первый умеет снимать по имени процесса а второй по pid
<ceval> re
<ceval> Anton2d kill по номеру процессу, а killall можно по имени
<Anton2d> ;) "кроме того что первый умеет снимать по имени процесса а второй по pid"
<ceval> есть вопрос по awstats ? есть кто разбирался
<AndreX> !ask | ceval
<ubuntuhelp> ceval: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vich68rus> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> vich68rus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ подсажите, а проходят какие нить бесплатные курсы, лекции, семинары по линуксы в Москве?
<vich68rus> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> vich68rus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, да
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, мы проводим
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 раза в год ХД
<jlewka> при выходе убунты?)
<inkvizitor68sl> около того
<inkvizitor68sl> 26 марта следующий
<jlewka> а чего там обсуждаете?
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё яндекс проводит, но ты уже туда опоздал
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, http://debian.pro/192 вот про прошлый пост
<jlewka> спс, щас почитаю
<jlewka> а про 26 марта, где можно почитать
<vich68rus> test/тест
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, в моей голове
<vich68rus> text vidno? проверка.
<inkvizitor68sl> vich68rus, привет тамбвочанам, да.
<jlewka> нет, не видно
<SergeyIT> vich68rus, в тумане
<vich68rus> значит кодировка робит.
<vich68rus> Помогите плз.
<vich68rus> Дома инет (в реднем 30Мбит).
<SergeyIT> vich68rus, кодировка - кодит, это робировка - робит
<AndreX> vich68rus: ну и?
<SergeyIT> мне бы такой
<vich68rus> дома стоит Убунта, на работе win7. Дома на ооутере сдела проброс порта 5900 для ВНЦ. Но проблема в том, что при подключении всё тормозит
<vich68rus> Сейчас подключился тимььювером - всё работает более менее.
<AndreX> очипятываться хватит
<inkvizitor68sl> vich68rus, а vnc тормоз
<inkvizitor68sl> vich68rus, кстати, откуда в нашем зажопинске средние 30 мбит?
<vich68rus> я в Москву перебрался.
<inkvizitor68sl> или ланта расщедрилась за 4 года моего отсутствия) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно хД
<inkvizitor68sl> vich68rus, подключайся через remmina и качество похуже сделай
<inkvizitor68sl> vnc попиксельно рисует
<vich68rus> го в приват.
<FONTER> здравствуйте уважаемые
<ur5imw> ага
<sharikoff> как в дебиане 264 кодек поставить
<sharikoff> ?
<jlewka> подскажите apt-get, куда скачивает пакеты с ключом -d
<FONTER> /var/cache/apt/archive
<FONTER> вроде сюда
<jlewka> угу, тут
<jlewka> вроде бы раньше качалось в ту же папку откуда было запущено
<ceval> sharikoff посмотри может есть в www.medibuntu.org
<ceval> кто подскажет в вирт хосте когда-то прописал customlog "|usr/sbin/rotatelogs /var/ ...., теперь хочу написать стандарт  CustomLog /var/....., ни запускаеться apache, в логах выскакивает ошибка Unable to open logs
<ceval> /bin/sh: usr/sbin/rotatelogs: not found
<ceval> где, это еще прописываеться в apache2.conf смотрел нету
<Travel> привет всем. есть ли возможность восстановить данные с dvd-rw после быстрой очистки? dd не помогает.
<vadimfonov> привет всем. Кто знает на убунте комстар как-то можно подрубить?
<vadimfonov> не через вайн
<vadimfonov> wi-max комстар имел ввиду)
<gayasentinel> TTL – ловим нарушителей периметра сети или развенчиваем мифы. <http://nikitushkin.wordpress.com/2011/03/10/ttl-%d0%bb%d0%be%d0%b2%d0%b8%d0%bc-%d0%bd%d0%b0%d1%80%d1%83%d1%88%d0%b8%d1%82%d0%b5%d0%bb%d0%b5%d0%b9-%d0%bf%d0%b5%d1%80%d0%b8%d0%bc%d0%b5%d1%82%d1%80%d0%b0-%d1%81%d0%b5%d1%82%d0%b8-%d0%b8%d0%bb/> : http://nikitushkin.wordpress.com
<ultramarin[web]> день добрый
<ultramarin[web]> хочу спросить какие настройки для beeline нужно прописывать
<SergeyIT> ку
<ultramarin[web]> что бы законнектить ось от USB модема
<vadimfonov> SergeyIT: re
<vadimfonov> ребят, подскажите, я шарю через самбу принтер для другой машины на винде 7, после перезагрузки моей убунты 10.10 принтер становится нерасшаренным. Нужно снова запускать самбу и шарить принтер заново. Как избежать?
<chravn> приветствую.
<Umren> yo
<chravn> такой вопрос кто-нибудь с помощью grub4dos   убунту из исо образа ставил?
<chravn> можно ли как то избижать загрузки образа в память?
<chravn> получилось только в таком видеЖ
<chravn> map --mem --heads=0 --sectors-per-track=0 /iso/ub_64.iso (hd32)
<chravn> убираю  --mem  и ничего не работате.
<|rapidsp|> vadimfonov: man smb.conf?
<chravn> или дебиан кто-нибудь ставил?
<FONTER> помогите! убунту тормозила жесть, когда гугло хром запускал в терминале вывод был Ошибка шины
<FONTER> после 5-6 ребутов всё восстановилось
<FONTER> я уже за СД с убунтой взялся
<FONTER> думал сносить
<|rapidsp|> блин... и ведь не посоветуешь "ставь хром"....
<FONTER> да я серьёзно
<FONTER> чего никто не знает что это?
<vadimfonov> |rapidsp|: по английски не спик инглишь
<FONTER> народ
<FONTER> чё вы такие
<FONTER> и ещё приложения в вайн работают но не кликаются
<FONTER> не интерактивные
<chravn> как отключить момент проверки и монтирования CD-ROM'а при установке?
<chravn> q1
<chravn> q!
<chravn> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<FONTER> Здравствуйте, у меня установленна 10.10. Я пытаюсь нормально работать. Я включил комп. В результате система тормозит, а Google Chrome не включается.
<chravn> так было всегда или что-то этому предшествовало?
<Umren> FONTER: логи, ошибки
<FONTER> хз
<FONTER> уже прошло
<Umren> значит и мы хз
<FONTER> но система как то подтормаживает
<FONTER> логи странно чистые
<chravn> В общем вопрос приблизительно трактуется так "Я пореза моркомь кубиками. Почему у меня борщ не вкусный?"
<FONTER> наверное ты забыл соль
<FONTER> или воду
<ultramarin> Ку
<chravn> FONTER:  просто пока шлема телепатические не выдали при ходиться логи ошибок просить.
<FONTER> ааа
<FONTER> ну как выдатуд скажите
<FONTER> ок
<chravn> ок
<FONTER> какие вам логи нужны?
<chravn> Вопрос такой есть флешка с grub4dos  гружу с неё образ убунту 10.04 амд64 сервер   в пямять с помощью ключа --mem  так вот на этапе проверки  привода выдаёт ошибку что его не удалось про верить  как поправить?
<ultramarin> Неполучается настроить usb модем на 10.10 помогите
<FONTER> телепаты в отпуске
<FONTER> шлемы то нашеё армии не выдали
<chravn> ultramarin:  какой модем что делаешь ошибки какие.
<SergeyIT> шлем не нужен - нужен бубен
<chravn> SergeyIT:  нет нужен именно шлем телепатический чтобы узнать что уних там происходит.
<SergeyIT> chravn, бубном по их головам - эффективнее
<FONTER> мне то за что
<FONTER> просто логов нет
<chravn> FONTER:  "Нет ножек, нет мультиков" (с)
<chravn> Живые есть?
<teska[work]> только андеды.
<FONTER> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<chravn> можно как нибудь при установке предать ядру чтобы он пропускал проверку наличия cd-rom'а ?
<chravn> сейчас  уменя получается вот так kernel /install/vmlinuz iso-scan/filename=/iso/ub_64.iso boot=casper quiet splash -- locale=ru_RU
<AndreX> iso-scan/filename=/iso/ub_64.iso а это окуда взял?
<AndreX> откуда*
<AndreX> --no-scsi чёт типа этого
<skrishi> блин.. а по-русски можно объяснить.. последние новости про Unity?
<skrishi> гном больше не основная оболочка?
<skrishi> будет убунта и губунта? ))
<AndreX> с чегобы это?
<skrishi> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/news/2011/03/09/12004/
<AndreX> unity вместе с гномом работает
<AndreX> можно и гном отдельно пускать
<skrishi> чото я запутался )
<AndreX> http://www.pcweek.ru/foss/blog/foss/281.php
<skrishi> угу.. но всё равно не объяснило.. будет ли теперь губунта? )) кеды ведь в убунте тоже есть, просто не по умолчанию )) и есть соответствено кубунту )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем
<skrishi> ку
<AndreX> нет небудет губунты будет просто убуна и прочие
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вчера попробовал unity . Кошмар просто какой . Ресурсы жрет лагает. ппц просто
<AndreX> т*
<Umren> [v-8]_jupiter: допилят
<skrishi> у них же поддержка ГПУ
<Umren> через пару лет
<skrishi> а какой дистрибутив загружать что бы по умолчанию гном стоял?
<skrishi> а не юнити
<edgbla> такс, кто знает как текст выводимый внутри wineconsole сохранить в файлик?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем. gnome 2 самый удобный
<Umren> skrishi: mint
<Umren> в след. минте будет гнум 3 без гнум шелла
<AndreX> там по умолчанию гном и юнити просто ставиш гном по умолчанию и всё
<Umren> т.е. как обычный гном практически
<skrishi> аааа
<skrishi> блин.. запутали
<[v-8]_jupiter> fedora спасет мир))
<[v-8]_jupiter> она как то даже быстрей)
<Umren> иллюзия
<[v-8]_jupiter> та не
<skrishi> вот нужно брать пример с мелкомягких.. они не объясняют изменения, просто называют новой цыфрой продукт )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> у мну дома fedora на роботе убунта. ТАк федора пошустрей
<skrishi> угу и опенсус спасёт мир ))) они наконец придумали то что убунта ещё в прошлом году сделала )
<[v-8]_jupiter> skrishi: если ты не в курсе то новые фичи намного быстрей в fedora появляются
<[v-8]_jupiter> или ты о mc писал
<Umren> [v-8]_jupiter: ага, новые фичи которые никому из тех кто юзает убунту не нужны
<skrishi> нужны по факту 2 фичи: удобный рабочий интерфейс и что бы систему не тормозило
<AndreX> sh ))
<skrishi> ага )
<skrishi> шелл рулит )
<skrishi> эта погоня за майкросовтом к упрощению рабочего стола к добру не приведёт..
<AndreX> это ещё кто закем гониться
<skrishi> вчера пытался антивирусник обновить у жены на семёрке.. блин, у неё есть только админ, меняю ключь в папке.. она мне почемуто говорит что я не админ и не могу сделать это действие.. а где загрузиться по админа не говорит ))
<bosyi> для нетбука юнити самое оно
<skrishi> угу.. у меня не нет бук.. и скорее его и не будт.. я масштабный человек )
<SergeyIT> bosyi, и убунта нормально...
<AndreX> skrishi: в форточкак всегда так или как в бункере и ничего неможеш или на оборот
<skrishi> если бы ОО работал коректно в форматом майкрософта, я бы ей давно убу поставил
<AndreX> либра вроде лучше работает
<vovan> ddddddddddddd
<The_MEk> работает то либра лучше
<The_MEk> а вот интерфейс
<Andante> А что там с интерфейсом либры?
<Andante> Я не смотрел еще.
<skrishi> а чего это на 8 марта так много релизов от линухи?
<skrishi> осенсусе, генту..
<AndreX> Andante: http://itmages.ru/image/view/144397/8546e1ee
<Andante> skrishi, у генты нет релизов.
<skrishi> http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110308-livedvd.xml
<Andante> AndreX, На кутях чтоли? Нормально вроде.
<Andante> skrishi, Это релиз livedvd.
<AndreX> угу
<skrishi> ну, да.. это тонкости )
<skrishi> новое ядро.. поставив которое можно собрать убунту 10.10 )
<skrishi> весчь )
<The_MEk> Andante: ну например окно сохранения/открытия ну совсем неудобное
<The_MEk> как будто из прошлого века
<Andante> Хватит чтоль придираться... )))
<The_MEk> да просто там например закладки не сделать
<The_MEk> только по дереву бегать
<The_MEk> не удобно
<The_MEk> особенно когда доки по разным винтам пораскиданы
<The_MEk> или часть в сети лежит
<The_MEk> я после винды юзверям запарюсь объяснять что тут дисков нет и что папка документов лежит в такой опе
<skrishi> а чем релиз лавДВД от релиза системы отличается
<skrishi> ?
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, значит юзеров менять...
<skrishi> почитал сейчас что на гентушном ДВД торчит.. так половина вещей прошлой весны ещё аж
<The_MEk> SergeyIT: хех.. радикально... но неэффективно
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, очень эффективно - одного заменить, остальные выучат сразу
<AndreX> skrishi у них партиджи обновляються в основном
<The_MEk> еслиб оно от меня зависело :) да и со своими задачами юзвери справляются
<sharikoff> потестите поток в vlc  http://84.244.56.11:8002
<sharikoff> не заикается?
<sharikoff> качество тормоза..
<skrishi> AndreX: понятно.. вернее щас покопаюсь и разбирусь )
<skrishi> sharikoff: у меня не тормозит
<sharikoff> в буфер часто загоняет?
<skrishi> это сборник рекламы что ли? ))
<sharikoff> это нтв
<skrishi> блин.. а где буфер посмотреть?
<skrishi> у меня видно как реалтайм
<sharikoff> ну  останавливается
<sharikoff> потом продолжает
<skrishi> тоесть вообше нет задержек в воспроизведении
<sharikoff> аа
<skrishi> как по телику )
<sharikoff> ну гут
<skrishi> блин.. я тоже так хочу ))
<sharikoff> попробуй порт 8001
<chravn> о появились люди)
<skrishi> только дискавери и хистори )
<sharikoff> 8002 8003
<skrishi> щас попробую
<chravn> можно как нибудь при установке предать ядру чтобы он пропускал проверку наличия cd-rom'а ?
<AndreX> --no-scsi вроде
<DenPal> sharikoff: хм я думал веб-камера, ... ;)
<sharikoff> это со спутника
<skrishi> 8001 не тормозит вроде
<chravn> AndreX:   про путь к исо. это я пытаюсь завтавить grub4dos  работать.
<sharikoff> 03? 04?
<skrishi> щас.. я жду некоторое время что бы убедиться что нетормозит )
<skrishi> 03 вроде нормально
<sharikoff> =)
<skrishi> 04 тормозит
<sharikoff> skrishi: качество? квадратиков нет?
<skrishi> да запинается
<AndreX> skrishi: у тебя скорость нета какая?
<chravn> непрокатило.
<skrishi> 5 мб\с
<chravn> или нужно в память грузить образ?
<skrishi> нет квадратиков нет
<chravn>  ЗЫ Винда  удачно установилась.
<skrishi> просто заедает (
<AndreX> у меня 3 и притормаживает уже
<sharikoff> ну через нет канает если то по локалке пойдет как миленькое
<skrishi> у меня входящий поток выше 600 кб/с не подымается сейчас
<AndreX> ну килобайты и мегабиты это разные весчи
<skrishi> sharikoff: может у тебя исходящий канал маленький?
<skrishi> а тут насело народу ))
<sharikoff> может..
<sharikoff> у меня норм показывает
<sharikoff> нтв не тормозит вообще
<skrishi> AndreX: я знаю что разное.. входящий я говорю типа сейчас )) тоесть у меня не подымается до максимума.. я ещё что нибудь качать могу и смотреть это видео по идее
<skrishi> не.. нтв не тормозит
<hivemind> ХАй
<hivemind> Киньте кто-нибудь пожалуйста конфиг коньков, а то с нуля конфигурять флом )
<skrishi> хрень какая то идёт )
<AndreX> hivemind: на ихнем сайте конфигов куча
<hivemind> conky.sourceforge.com?
<AndreX> неа
<hivemind> А какой?
<AndreX> *net
<hivemind> Спасибо
<FutureK> где на зеркале находится stage3 архив? Нужен при установке?
<FutureK> ой не туда
<teska[work]> \47
<mutag3n> здравствуйте! помогите с расшаркой папки пожалуйста( на диске Д есть папка нажимаю на ней общий доступ ставлю галочку "опубликовать эту паку а мне ошибка такая"
<mutag3n> Ошибка 255 при запуске 'net usershare': net usershare add: cannot share path /media/WORK/Setups as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<mutag3n> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<mutag3n> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<mutag3n> в чем проблема? папки из хоума все норм подключаются
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> те ж написало чо делать
<mutag3n> а куда эту строчку то добавить?
<mutag3n> в smb.conf?
<sharikoff> спроси меня чтоб я добавил в глобал строчку  usershare owner only = false
<sharikoff> to the [global] section of the smb.conf
<mutag3n> а где смб.кофн находиться?))
<sharikoff> угадай
<sharikoff> в компьютере
<mutag3n> в etc?
<sharikoff> ну наверное
<Andante> sharikoff, То есть ты не уверен?
<sharikoff> я догадваюсь
<sharikoff> сердцем чую
<sharikoff> там он, там!
<skrishi> андройд поробощает мир
<skrishi> связной открыл магазин в москве с отдельным стендом где можно поюзать штуки на андройде
<skrishi> др.веб выпустил антивирусник под андройд ))
<hivemind> У нас в Воронеже уже давно есть такие стенды )
<hivemind> А как убрать активацию меню по ctrl+super>
<hivemind> ?
<hivemind> А  то конфликтует
<hivemind> Хм, ребутнул меню, норм
<mutag3n> он не там(((
<AndreX> etc/samba/smb.conf
<Abbattar> как uninstall правильно сделать?
<AndreX> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mutag3n> спасибо да я нашел уже ага)
<hivemind> Abbatar, sudo aptitude remove?
<AndreX> uninst.exe )
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> это смотря чего он пытается добиться )))
<skrishi> может ему нужно fdisk =)
<AndreX> дык так вот этого он и несказал на то и q
<Abbattar> удалить yachat
<AndreX> как ставил чё за система
<chravn> что за каталог /casper ????
<skrishi> вин 7 =))
<AndreX> дос
<chravn> с grub4dos  ктонибудь дело имел?
<Abbattar> из home
<AndreX> какой командой ставил
<AndreX> или командами
<chravn> ставил под вендой. сегодня успешно поставил с флешки вин ХР
<chravn> с линами ни как.
<chravn> мог меню.лст показать.
<Abbattar> ubuntu 10.10, чем ставил не помню
<chravn> !зфыеу
<chravn> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<chravn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578789/   тут уже эксперименты пошли.
<skrishi> Abbattar: ты из исходником ставил или из репа?
<svarog> Парни подскажите шуструю операционку для слабого компа
<AndreX> Abbattar: пробуй sudo apt-get purge yachat
<skrishi> svarog: убунту )
<AndreX> svarog: слабого наскока?
<svarog> skrishi, блин, она проц нереально грузит
<svarog> AndreX, 2.66 проц 1гб озу 128 видюха
<chravn> svarog: gentoo
<skrishi> svarog: ты гном не грузи
<AndreX> svarog: ddr1?
<chravn> svarog:  на виртуалке играюсь работает шустро. правда без гнома.
<skrishi> у меня комп слабее и я в гноме сижу, и всё нормально
<svarog> AndreX, ddr 400
<AndreX> первый
<Abbattar> sudo apt-get purge yachat сработало
<Abbattar> :-D
<svarog> skrishi, что такое гном?) как его не грузить))) я и так все эфекты повыключал
<AndreX> svarog: xubuntu
<AndreX> netinstall
<AndreX> 9.10 10.4
<svarog> AndreX, попробую
<skrishi> svarog: просто поставь 10.04 с более люгким оконным менеджером
<skrishi> хотя у меня 10.10 стоит с гномом.. притормаживает конечно.. но восновном из-за ФФ..
<skrishi> они его глюкнутым сделали (
<Abbattar> какой ФФ?
<AndreX> skrishi: hrome
<Snowdrift> chrome
<skrishi> AndreX: вот я думаю.. но както мне монстры не нравяться
<skrishi> Abbattar: фаерфокс
<AndreX> Snowdrift: ох уж эти очепятки
<Abbattar> № ?
<AndreX> 3ххх )
<AndreX> skrishi: да нормальный он вроде
<Snowdrift> у меня firefox больше тормозит чем chrome
<SergeyIT> svarog: и это ты называешь слабым компом?
<skrishi> да ФФ и должен тормозить.. о ни до сих пор не залечили баг с переполнением памяти
<AndreX> у людей последнее время складываеться странное мнение о слабых компах
<vinam> Здравствуйте.
<vinam> вот такой к Вам вопрос.
<vinam> у меня нетбук без дисковода.
<vinam> на жестком диске у меня есть образ Ubuntu_10.10_dvd.iso.
<vinam> можно ли както этот образ добавить в репозитарий (чтоб меньше расходовать трафика)?
<vinam> пробовал Gmount-iso монтиравать в каталог /media/dvdrom, образ смонтировался,
<vinam> но подключить его в репозитарий не получилось.
<|rapidsp|> если меньше 16Г то вестимо слабый
<svarog> SergeyIT, ну если комп не причем значит кривые руки... какоеб приложение не грузил проц грузится ппц
<AndreX> !enter | vinam
<ubuntuhelp> vinam: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<SergeyIT> svarog, ищи причину, не в мощности компа дело...
<Snowdrift> vinam, а как добовлял?
<SergeyIT> svarog, смотри htop - кто грузит систему, для начала
<AndreX> svarog: видюха какая? встроеная или нет?
<skrishi> кстати да.. интел нужно обновлять из ппа.. а то тормозит жутко
<svarog> AndreX, внешняя нвидиа 5500
<Snowdrift> почему htop и free показывают разный результат?
<AndreX> ну тогда надо смотреть какой процесс зависает на проце
<vinam> Snowdrift, через Источники приложений, там есть - добавить том
<svarog> еще одна проблемка, в юраузерах колосеко не работает, прокрутка работает а нажатие нет,
<svarog> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Abbattar> [ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<Abbattar> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<AndreX> !fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> fdisk — общее название системных утилит для управления разделами жёсткого диска. Инфо: man fdisk
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell AndreX about supybot
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<hivemind> А как с помощью easytag сразу во всей папке теги файлов в UTF-8 перекодить?
<hivemind> А то в манах нет нифига
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=135716.0
<hivemind> Ага, пасиб
<Ilang> ку алл
<AndreX> hivemind: вот ещё http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=31263.0
<hivemind> А то просто easytag по файлам прошёлся, что-то вроде сделал, изменения сохранил, и...
<hivemind> iieaaeeiaooo
<skalmi> скажите как можно из консоли найти окно в трее и дать ему фокус. Как найти окно есть wmctrl - но он показывает только список окон открытых, те которые в трее не показывает
<artus> skalmi, во, вопрос, а как фокус на открытое окно навести?
<AndreX> )
<artus> чтоб хоткеем на вичат переключатся)
<skalmi> wmctrl -a Firefox
<AndreX> спомощю вотоаппарата
<skalmi> artus, wmctrl -l выдаст список окон
<artus> ыыы... круть wmctrl -a weechat )))
<skrishi> чо, артус чото о консоли не знает? )))
<skrishi> быть не может такого )))
<artus> skrishi, да я как то этим не особо заморачивался )
<artus> skalmi, спс )
<skrishi> artus:  да понятно что человек не будет знать абсолютно всё )
<skalmi> artus, на здоровье. А вот как теперь получить список окон в трее например, я не знаю
<Cash> здраствуте
<Cash> кто работал с метаэскплоитом
<Cash> ?
<Cash> уменя проблема
<AndreX> !q | Cash
<ubuntuhelp> Cash: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skrishi> skalmi: а в мане нет?
<skrishi> Cash: как дополнение.. проблемы не решабельны по определению
<Cash> уменя Убунту 10.10, установил метаэксплоит 3.6 , обнавиль Ruby всё равно ошибка Exploit failed: uninitialized constant Msf::Encoder::Type::PrintfUtil
<skalmi> skrishi, есть только окна которые на десктопе. Если окно свёрнуто и находится в значок трея - оно не имеет окна :(
<skalmi> Поэтому не показывает его утилита wmctrl
<skrishi> не.. погоди.. -l выдаёт панели.. там что нельзя просмотреть свойства?
<skalmi> skrishi, секунду
<skrishi> skalmi: я просто английского не знаю.. потому мне долго копаться сейчас придёться
<Cash> можна это решать???
<artus> skrishi, хм, у меня свернутые показывает
<hivemind> <kby
<hivemind> Блин*
<artus> skalmi,
<hivemind> А скрывать редко используемые значки в трее только маздай и кеды умеют?
<hivemind> А то у меня трей в пол-панели
<hivemind> Enjoy your gnome, блин
<AndreX> skrishi: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/development/4424809 чёта нарыл
<skalmi> skype умеет
<AndreX> блин
<AndreX> skalmi: ^
<Cash> уменя Убунту 10.10, установил метаэксплоит 3.6 , обнавиль Ruby всё равно ошибка Exploit failed: uninitialized constant Msf::Encoder::Type::PrintfUtil
<skalmi> AndreX, еще keepassx умеет. Я собственно для него и мучаюсь. Что бы при нажатии ещё раз не запускалась новая копия, а использовалось уже открытая база паролей
<skrishi> Cash: он знает ответы на все вопросы =>  http://google.com
<Cash> там нету
<Cash> ответв
<Cash> вот 3 дня не сплю
<skrishi> тогда ответов нет вообще
<Cash> как это так
<Cash> ???
<skrishi> так это вот так
<AndreX> баг)
<hivemind> Хм, то что написано на форуме про easytag, не помогло
<artus> Cash, так , что заметаексплоит?
<AndreX> там команда ест переводящая все мптришки в нужную кодировку
<hivemind> О, а вот команда помогла ))
<hivemind> Только пришлось сначала python-mutagen поставить
<User683[web]> Привет всем! Ребят помогите, хочу зарегится на форуме, а проверку вопросами не могу пройти. Пистать надо латиницей или кирилицей?
<Andante> hivemind, А что, где-то еще есть проблема с кодировкой?
<AndreX> User683[web]: а ты в какой стране живёш?
<User683[web]> Казахстан
<hivemind> Andante, были
<|rapidsp|> президент - Медведев
<hivemind> Вида iiaaieooooiiaeei вместо русских названий песен
<Andante> |rapidsp|, где?
<AndreX> User683[web]: русицей
<User683[web]> =) знаю
<|rapidsp|> Andante: угадай
<User683[web]> олимпиаду цифрами или буквами?
<AndreX> цифрами
<User683[web]> спасибо
<User683[web]> Медведев, 80 пишу. "Вы не верно ответили на проверочные вопросы". хз че мб =(
<[ex]p|0s10n> re
<hivemind> User683[web], 1980
<User683[web]> омг. спасибо
<AndreX> 1980
<hivemind> Ты уже второй на моей памяти, кто застревает на этом вопросе:D
<|rapidsp|> в 80м то и масквы то не было...
<hivemind> Вот-вот
<User683[web]> тут просто след от КВНа, "кто сделал сальто  делчева?".=D
<hivemind> Блин
<hivemind> В qutim что, нельзя настроить нормальное отображение значков x-статусов? То есть по-человечески, слева
<[ex]p|0s10n> народ, кто-нить пробовал из неттопа с убунтой сделать полноценный сетевой медиацентр?
<skrishi> блин.. что-то я не помню никаких вопросов на форуме ))
<Andante> hivemind, А можно тебя как-нибудь настроить чтобы у тебя печень была слева?
<skai> hivemind: а почему это "по человечески" ?
<skrishi> Andante: можно.. но он не долго будет жить после этого )
<hivemind> Для меня именно это "по-человечески"
<hivemind> Ибо я так привык!!!!!111
<Andante> hivemind, Напиши патч, тогда.
<hivemind> А на чём написан qutim?
<skai> hivemind: это тогда не по человечески,а "так как привык ты"
<skai> hivemind: прекрати считать себя центром вселенной - и будешь приятным человеком
<hivemind> Виноват, исправлюсь )
<|rapidsp|> не очень правда понятно зачем же всетаки нуны эти х-статусы...
<hivemind> Я лично их не использую
<AndreX> мде
<[ex]p|0s10n> чото как-то скучно стало тут(
<hivemind> А как grub на lilo заменить?
<[ex]p|0s10n> а зачем тебе лило?
<hivemind> А мне интересно
<hivemind> Вдруг пригодится
<artus> непригодидцо
<AndreX> попроси убунту ана заменит ))
<hivemind> А в чём вообще отличие? )
<[ex]p|0s10n> лило помоему мертвая давно
<AndreX> да лило ненужно никому уже
<hivemind> А вообще она в ubuntu использовалась по дефолту в каких-нибудь версиях?
<AndreX> нет
<artus> нет
<[ex]p|0s10n> <hivemind> лило в старых РПМ ищи ;)
<hivemind> Аа
<[ex]p|0s10n> а вообще глупо спрашивать про отличие - поскольку у них только 1 сходство (грузить ОС)
<hivemind> Ещё вопрос )
<[ex]p|0s10n> жги
<hivemind> Linux у меня на sda3. Маздай на sda1. sda, sda2 = ???
<[ex]p|0s10n> экстендед
<[ex]p|0s10n> df -h
<[ex]p|0s10n> или swap
<[ex]p|0s10n> ))
<AndreX> sda - диск, раздел
<hivemind> Аа, типа сам винт
<hivemind> Главный раздел
<[ex]p|0s10n> Главный раздел = primary, boot = sda1
<hivemind> А sda2, наверное, 105MB-раздел восстановления венды
<hivemind> А свопа у меня нет вообще ))
<[ex]p|0s10n> a sda не может быть разделом аля partition
<[ex]p|0s10n> да он и не нужен, если во вконтактике сидеть)
<hivemind> Да не, просто я не смог его выставить
<hivemind> Действовал согласно руководству с убунтологии
<[ex]p|0s10n> использовать раздел как swap
<[ex]p|0s10n> и все
<hivemind> Создал раздел ещё из винды
<[ex]p|0s10n> забудь про венду
<hivemind> Боюсь, мои родители не дадут мне этого сделать
<[ex]p|0s10n> помоги ;)
<hivemind> Им надо сидеть в одноклассничках:D
<AndreX> а чё так?
<[ex]p|0s10n> вопросы есть ? вопросов нет!
<hivemind> А линух они не поймут, даже убунту
<Andante> какая разница откуда на одноклассниках сидеть?
<Andante> Ладно бы они в автокаде чертили...
<[ex]p|0s10n> на одноглазниках*
<[ex]p|0s10n> hivemind, садись, два!
<AndreX> с +
<hivemind> Можно, конечно, и научить, но если сломается линь, я смогу из под венды выйти в нет и погуглить
<Andante> Чему научить? Браузеры в винде и линуксе выглядят одинаково.
<hivemind> Так, ладно, я пошёл )
<skrishi> да просто название страшное ))
<skrishi> у меня знакомая опсалютный гуманитарий в убунту разобралась.. хотя с виндой я помню приходилось к ней ходить и чинить )))
<skrishi> купила себе ноут с убунтой.. и вот теперь понимает всё )
<[ex]p|0s10n> а какже веселые фермы и прочая лабуда вендошная, оторая бабам так крышу сносит?
<[ex]p|0s10n> или это теперь все во вконтактике есть?
<SergeyIT> так убунта гуманитарная ))
<[ex]p|0s10n> а
<[ex]p|0s10n> незрячий стал(
<[ex]p|0s10n> старею
<[ex]p|0s10n> народ, кто-нить пробовал из неттопа с убунтой сделать полноценный сетевой медиацентр?
<[ex]p|0s10n> блин время резиновое(
<[v-8]_jupiter> [ex]p|0s10n: на хабре посмотри так из чего хош медиацентры делали)
<[ex]p|0s10n> там именно такого нету
<san4o> [ex]p|0s10n: что в твоем понимании медиацентр ?
<[ex]p|0s10n> http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/nMFy__HVg-Sa7RFHj1CDK5dwhnM06ieyVqiiRkBSHjX-T0U2R6AXIoyXzvNOuv7Fu6xm5kNbA6cgopOYKGs8-cK4pqlavWnx3E8HkrO3kXy94zZXV5W2Y9e-_a97x0_ckAmNnRCF-sqPuBjAyt3cvFkd
<[ex]p|0s10n> такой неттоп + убунту + xbmc + lirc + универсальный пульт ДУ + беспроводная клава с мышью
<[ex]p|0s10n> и по хдми к телеку
<[ex]p|0s10n> и торент качалку внутрь))
<san4o> [ex]p|0s10n: и что мешает беспроводную клаву купить и пульт ? =).
<[v-8]_jupiter> религия наверно)
<gayasentinel> :yes:
<[ex]p|0s10n> <san4o> так вот и спрашиваю - кто такое уже делал? на скольно стабильно/удобно/юзабельно
<san4o> [ex]p|0s10n: хотя интерестно как ты будеш клавой пользоватся сидя на диване в другом конце комнаты и всматниваясь в маленький екраинчик неттопа =)
<[ex]p|0s10n> лол
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[ex]p|0s10n> и по хдми к телеку
<[ex]p|0s10n> К ТЕЛЕКУ!
<[ex]p|0s10n> 42''
<[ex]p|0s10n> мне от неттопа тольо xbmc надо
<[ex]p|0s10n> а торрентом я по веб морде с компа рулить буду
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> не остри, остряк
<[ex]p|0s10n> <san4o> [ex]p|0s10n: и что мешает беспроводную клаву купить и пульт ? =).   --  дык.. как-бэ.. еще и неттоп надо покупать
<san4o> [ex]p|0s10n: лужал у меня тв тюнер я телевизор не смотрю вообще. вставил в гнездо компа теперь есть пульт для компа =) вроде удобно для медиа плеера
<[ex]p|0s10n> просто по потребностям обычный медиацентр не нашел себе(
<SergeyIT> баловство это
<san4o> [ex]p|0s10n: чаще собирают подобные вещи из железяк разных ненужных ...
<SergeyIT> а когда соберут и то и не включают
<[v-8]_jupiter> [ex]p|0s10n: вот такой сейчас в руках держу. Начальник попросил взглянуть как с ним работать http://www.ixbt.com/multimedia/asus-hdp-r1.shtml
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вроде то что тебе надо
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[ex]p|0s10n> у него вафля есть встроенная?
<[ex]p|0s10n> винт внутри есть?
<[ex]p|0s10n> торрент качалка есть внутри?
<[v-8]_jupiter> с вай фай подороже версия
<[ex]p|0s10n> пофиг
<[ex]p|0s10n> главное чтоб и винт внутри был
<[ex]p|0s10n> и торрент
<[ex]p|0s10n> пару усб + хдми
<[v-8]_jupiter> O!Play Air HDP-R3  в такой модели wi-fi
<[v-8]_jupiter> картридер тож имеется)
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> с картридера сам смотри 60Гб фильмаки :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> там есть же usb  esata
<[v-8]_jupiter> ридер для фоток) музыки
<san4o> [v-8]_jupiter: однако минусы описывают неслабые - нет полноценной поддержки DVD-Video,  не работает HD-звук.
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> ну и зачем мне свалка из кучи коробок, если можно обойтись одной маленькой?!
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> так-то можно отдельно вай-фай роутер отдельно винт отдельно комп для торентов..
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> ты явно не понял мою идею
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> садись, два!
<[v-8]_jupiter> [ex]p|0s10n: ыозможно
<san4o> [v-8]_jupiter: двд привод хоть есть там ?
<[ex]p|0s10n> <san4o>в неттопе есть
<[ex]p|0s10n> в медиацентрах - не во всех
<[ex]p|0s10n> и если есть то сразу блюрэй
<[ex]p|0s10n> что бьет по цене на пару тыс
<[ex]p|0s10n> но мне он особо не нужен))
<[ex]p|0s10n> я уже забыл когда в пасл раз смотрел фильмаки меньше 8Гб))
<[v-8]_jupiter> подключи к системнику все и не мучайся)
<[ex]p|0s10n> а для блюрэй у меня сонька есть)
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> еще к 2-юнитовому серваку предложи ;)
<[ex]p|0s10n> вообще шикарно
<[ex]p|0s10n> прям даже и не знаю, каким из твоих "советов" воспользоваться ;-)
<[v-8]_jupiter> я думаю оба попробуй мне потом скажешь какой лучше)
<[ex]p|0s10n> я думаю иначе)
<[ex]p|0s10n> думаю свои советы ты сам и попробуешь, и только потом поймешь очевидное
<[ex]p|0s10n> ладно
<[ex]p|0s10n> <[v-8]_jupiter> ты мне больше не интересен :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ я очень редко смотрю фильмы) и телик поэтому врядли когда смогу проверить
<[ex]p|0s10n> бяда бяда огорчение... (Ц)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я предпочитаю проводить время иначе)
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, +1
<kamyshovyy> ку всем )
<ubuntuser12311> пятница привет
<ubuntuser12311> как добавить репозитарий? через deb?
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12311, пятница ушел, а робинзон спит...
<ubuntuser12311> крузо который?
<Abbattar> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/ppa там написано как
<ubuntuser12311> тю емае, совсем забыл как это делается в убунту, так просто
 * kamyshovyy "век живи, век учись..." (с)
<ubuntuser12311> а вот с ключом не разобрался, как добавляеца непонятно
<ubuntuser12311> ребяты, а как в Empathy 2.32.0 ник зарегистрировать? Шо-то непонятно. В Иксчат понятно, в pidgin понятно, а тут как? Не проглатывает он команды /msg и проч кроме /say и /help
<ubuntuser12311> от тупанул, nvidia-setting поставил
<[v-8]_jupiter> брученный сервер как это
<adam_> ээ
<[v-8]_jupiter> Походу никто не знает
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что за дурацкая привычка вместо запятых нажимать ENTER
<dmay>  ачо ета у вас тут происходит?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: ты же виндузятник) Подскажи хороший почтовый сервер под виндовс)
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: exchange, очевидно же
<dmay> Ъ, ентерпрайзъ, всё дела
<[v-8]_jupiter> Спамить буду им примерно 1000000 писем в сутки
<[v-8]_jupiter> платный?
<dmay> ну это не к серверу вопрос, это к железу и сети вопрос )
<dmay> ясен пень платный )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Надо бесплатный)
<Umreen> баллмер не одобряет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Балмер как раз и не против. Они не против опен сорса если все делается на их платформе
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: балмер не одобряет потому что подаст на тебя в суд за недополученую прибыль! 8]
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: в гугле посмотри, там такого добра толпа должна быть
<Andante> А что постфикс уже не в моде?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Andante: а он под windows? есть
<Andante> [v-8]_jupiter, Я думаю без больших проблем собрать можно.
<dmay> вплоть до sendmail'а собранного под винду небось )
<dmay> кста, а постфикс мб и под posix services заведется
<[v-8]_jupiter> будем пробовать)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Осталось винду поставить)
<dmay> а, оно нынче Windows Services for UNIX  называется
<dmay> хех, попробовать чтоль гном какойнить собрать под этим чудом... чисто для паржать...
<Umreen> [v-8]_jupiter: а чо почтовый серв под убунту сэрвер уже не модно? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Umreen: сервер под виндой
<[v-8]_jupiter> и не мой
<Umreen> [v-8]_jupiter: убеди что линукс это круто
<Umreen> будь интервентом
<[v-8]_jupiter> Umreen: в силу некоторых обстоятельств поставить туда линукс просто нет возможности
<Frutik> всем доброго вечера
<freenetwork> ку
<Frutik> были проблемы с усб модемом, он постоянно обрывал связь, 2 месяца мучался с Сюсей, и неделю с Убунту
<Frutik> всё оказалась до итиодитзма просто, обрывал связь из за моего 3 метрового удлинителя
<Frutik> может ещё кому поможет
<Fantomag> всем доброго вечера)
<shux> Можно ли при выполнения ssh root@ip_компа, включит в строку пароль ?
<ampiryan> можно сделать аутентификацию без пароля - по ключу
<ampiryan> авторизацию, если точнее
<Andante> точнее-то как раз аутентификацию
<shux> ampiryan, Andante это rsa... а просто в строке указать не как?
<shux> типа ssh root@ip_компа и passw
<Andante> shux, Нет. Нельзя. Вернее если очень хочется, то можно с помощью костыля ввести пароль в неинтерактивном режиме, но это небезопасно по множеству причин.
<Andante> А если сделать как ты хочешь - пароль будет висеть в ps открытым текстом.
<Andante> И _любой_ непривелегированный процесс или пользователь может выполнить ps и увидеть все твои пароли.
<shux> а как ? с помощью костыля ввести пароль
<Andante> С помощью костыля. Там использовалась специальная примочка к ssh и парочка fifo-файлов.
<Andante> Еще раз говорю, делай аутентификацю по сертификатам.
<ampiryan> только предположение - ssh root@ip < echo password
<Andante> Не будет это работать. :)
<ampiryan> rr
<ampiryan> jr)
<ampiryan> ок)
<Andante> ssh специально следит, чтобы пароль был введен именно с клавиатуры. ;)
<ampiryan> вполне разумно
<Andante> Если сказано интерактивная аутентификация, значит она должна быть интерактивной.
<shux> Andante, ssh root@ip < echo password не работает
<Andante> Неужели?
<Andante> [20:30:54] <Andante> Не будет это работать. :)
<shux> Andante, Там использовалась специальная примочка к ssh и парочка fifo-файлов--- ? какая
<Andante> Погугли.
<Andante> Я не собираюсь учить тебя стрелять себе в ногу. :)
<shux> гуглю, чет все не выловлю
<Andante> Вот и хорошо.
<shux> просто нужно
<Andante> Не нужно.
<shux> )
<Zaxer> всем здрассте
<Andante> shux, Объясни чем не устраивают сертификаты.
<shux> Andante, да я согласен с Вами, просто машина удаленная  виснет и на ребуд парой приходится отправлять и аунтификация не прет виснет, вот и хочу типа root@ip_host reboot только пароль добавить надо (
<Andante> shux, А с чего ты решил, что таким образом аутентификация не зависнет?
<shux> хочу попробовать
<Andante> Ну попробуй по сертификату. Больше шансов.
<shux> а вдруг сработает
<Andante> И вообще, если так зависает, то надо чинить.
<Andante> Тем более если машина удаленная.
<shux> машина далеко установленна добиратся трудно
<shux> и за раз проблему там не решиш
<Andante> А ребутить зависшую машину легче?
<shux> не повериш ДА
<Andante> Не поверю, если учесть что она по ssh не пускает.
<shux> и все работает как минимум месяц
<Andante> Ну сделай ребут по крону раз в неделю. :)
<shux> не пойдет
<Andante> Тогда прочитай логи, узнай причину и устрани.
<shux> да перечитал там видать чет с железом связанно
<shux> и парой на каких то загрузках или перегрузках виснет
<shux> и не понятно от какой нагрузки (
<Andante> Попробуй вочдог таймер на материнке поискать.
<Andante> Так или иначе ввод пароля в командной строке это явно не решение.
<shux> и самое главное на машине в этот момент все работает
<shux> когда виснет
<Andante> все кроме ssh?
<shux> да
<shux> если реально возле машины сидиш
<shux> все норм
<Andante> Ну обойди ssh, поставь там телнет какой-нибудь и промониторь.
<Andante> только наружу его не высовывай, оно небезопасно.
<Andante> Да и вообще, не обновить ли демона openssh, раз он виснет?
<shux> Andante, ок учту все ваши рекомендации спс
<simon1> Ребят подскажите, где можно общаться на более простые темы (для начинающих)?
<Umreen> simon1: что ты подразумеваешь под более простыми темами
<simon1> Например о пользовании репозиториями..
<Andante> Где-нибудь на ubuntu-ru
<Umreen> simon1: тут
 * Andante как-то раз пересказывал содержание man ls кому-то.
<inkvizitor68sl> у кого идеи есть как из строки в stdio вывести только цифры?
<Andante> grep?
<inkvizitor68sl> и как же ?
<Andante> grep [0-9] -o кажись
<Andante> ну не дословно, но как-то близко по смыслу.
<Andante> надо в мане уточнить
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<Andante> inkvizitor68sl, ifconfig | grep -o '[0-9]\+'
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Andante> годится?
<inkvizitor68sl> f[f
<inkvizitor68sl> аха
<inkvizitor68sl> супер
<inkvizitor68sl> пасиба
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду дальше адский скрипт строчить
<FOREvERz> всем привет)
<Umreen> пока
<FOREvERz> подскажите пожалуйста... ставлю заново вайн, хочу добавить репозиторий WineHQ, а мне пишет - gpg: не найдено данных формата OpenPGP.  почему?
<FOREvERz> пишу вот что:   wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<FOREvERz> :(
<usergjpjpj> test
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Есть контакт.
<usergjpjpj> test
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Есть контакт.
<usergjpjpj> test
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Ну понг, и что?
<usergjpjpj> ping
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Fail!
<usergjpjpj> pong
<usergjpjpj> test
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Ну понг, и что?
<usergjpjpj> превед
<diskin> FOREvERz, а потому что ссылка неправильная. открой в браузере
<diskin> The requested URL /apt/387EE263.gpg was not found on this server.
<FOREvERz> =( а как жить? искать новее мануальчик7(
<smile> всем привет! появилась проблема с nxserver кушает всё свободное место на диске в /home/user/.nx в гугле ничего нормального не нашёл... ( что посоветуете? только сегодня поставил вечером пришёл папка .nx весит 11 гигов О_о пришлось удалить
<diskin> FOREvERz, открой http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<diskin> там ссылка на новый сайт
<usergjpjpj> gagj
<usergjpjpj> test
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Понг понг понг...
<vich68rus> usergjpjpj: ты уж пиши на русском.
<usergjpjpj> gagj
<ubuntuser12343> hello
<ubuntuser12343> что такое frigg и чего этот бот все время версию спрашивает?
<usergjpjpj> hi
<usergjpjpj> ping
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Понг.
<usergjpjpj> ping
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Есть контакт.
<usergjpjpj> ping
<ubuntuhelp> usergjpjpj, Понг понг понг...
<smile> есть кто живой? )
<artus> @mode +b *!*user1@*
<SergeyIT> никого
<artus> и хорошо )
<smile> artus: SergeyIT вы тут че ночуете? ))
<smile> живёте прям...
<artus> smile, ахха)
<artus> smile, на службе )
<smile> artus: админы?) местные
<SergeyIT> smile, тусуюсь ))
<artus> smile, перманентно )
<smile> ребят видели мою очередную проблему с nxserver?
<artus> не
<smile> папка /home/smile/.nx сожрала всё место сегодня на диске...
<smile> пришлось её тупо удалить...
<smile> не сталкивались? с таким
<artus> smile, че за зверь?
<SergeyIT> smile, прожорливый папка попался )
<smile> терминальный сервер ) под убунту от конторы nomachine
<artus> smile, nx или FreeNX ?
<smile> логинился под пользователем особо никаких манипуляций не делал только верстал сайты, перебивал CMS ... nx
<smile> а каталог загружен на 11 гигов был (сам раздел с убунту 20 гигов) и орёт типа места нет на диске... нифига ниче не работало...
<smile> хз?
<smile> гугл ничего путного мне не выдал сразу говорю да и запросы тупые получаются)
<smile> типа "nx server ubuntu место на диске" О_о
<diskin> smile, так а что в каталоге было?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Опа
<smile> после сноса, и подключения сейчас такое
<smile> smile@smile-desktop:~/.nx$ sudo du -ckx | sort -n
<smile> 4	./cache-gnome
<smile> 12	./C-smile-desktop-1007-C75FCFB4C30168AEC2C2A3758D050313/scripts
<smile> 16	./C-smile-desktop-1007-C75FCFB4C30168AEC2C2A3758D050313/pids
<smile> 56	./C-smile-desktop-1007-C75FCFB4C30168AEC2C2A3758D050313
<smile> 64	.
<smile> 64	итого
<artus> @kick smile еще раз и не вернешся
<svarog> какая команда в терменале открывает папки под управлением суперпользователя?
<artus> gksu nautilus
<svarog> artus, спасибо огромное)
<artus> или те не вылезая из терминала?
<artus> svarog, оно и по альт+ф2 запустит от рута)
<svarog> artus, не то что надо) gksu nautilus
<SergeyIT> kdesudo krusader
<svarog> artus, а где можно список этих команд найти?
<artus> !toolbox | svarog
<ubuntuhelp> svarog: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<artus> SergeyIT, ну дефолт то берем гном )
<Dima1> всем привет а не подскажете где можно скачать deb пакет ePSXc
<artus> ато тхунар и остальное можно начать советовать )
<SergeyIT> artus, у меня гном )
<svarog> и контрольный))) в опере видео вконтакте не показывает, везде работает вконтакте нет, как быть?
<artus> SergeyIT, гном не айс )
<artus> svarog, глянь на форуме, там точно было
<artus> Dima1, что гугл говорит?
<svarog> artus, ок)
<Dima1> кривые руки говорит, только из оф сайта, но там без плагинов
<svarog> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<SergeyIT> Dima1 а здесь был http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=31403.0   ?
<Dima1> спс
<artus> SergeyIT, чей то смайл кой то перепуганый) выкинул за флуд он и не возвращаетцо)
<SergeyIT> artus, такие здесь частенько бывают - обидчивые )
<san4o> подскажите. пропал доступ к веб серверу снаружи. комп пингуется. локально все работает
<Andante> san4o, сервер за натом?
<svarog> artus, не везуха а?!))) целый день колдовал чтоб загрузка проца при проигровании флеш была нормальная, в мозиле 90% в опере 30% на ютубах... а вот в контакте не пашет видео)))
<san4o> Andante: да сервер после роутера с натом, но порт проброшен
<Andante> san4o, значит не проброшен. Просканируй снаружи свой внешний IP каким-нибудь nmap-ом чтоли.
<Andante> Там будет сразу видно open/filtered или что-нить в этом духе.
<san4o> Andante: а как мне себя снаружи просканировать ?
<Andante> san4o, Используя шелл на сервере в интернете.
<Andante> Или "помощь друга".
<Andante> Так погоди, ты к себе ломишься изнутри по внешнему IP?
<san4o> Andante: нет я  "помощь друга" взял и выяснилось что не пашет
<Andante> ну давай, просканирую тебя
<san4o> Andante: http://san4o.dyndns.org/
<san4o> Andante: буду благодарен. я и фаервол на время выключил
<Andante> какой еще фаерволл ты выключил?
<san4o> ну стандартный ufw
<Andante> по твоей ссылке It works!
<ubuntuser12343> О
<Andante> Попинай своего друга за false alarm
<san4o> Andante: ппц пол чеса назад не работало
<san4o> Andante: пасибо
<Andante> Спорю что работало.
<Andante> Не за что.
<ubuntuser12343> что нужно сделать чтобы видеокарта матери заработала на i485, подключил репы из ppa, а что скачивать то, а?
<SergeyIT> Andante, это за что меня пинать? Не работало!! А сейчас работает
<Andante> Да у него там скорость 7 байт в секунду, небось просто в таймаут ушло.
<Andante> 80/tcp open  http
<Andante> все там пучком
<artus> @mode -b *!*user1@*
<artus> @mode +q *!*user1@*
<ubuntuser123431> как виндовый сетевой принтер убунте показать?
<artus> cups
<ubuntuser123431> а в гноме где это найти быть? убунта 10.10
<ubuntuser123431> нашел управление заданиями печати
<FredyBackShash> Доброго всем
<ubuntuser123431> пусто
<FredyBackShash> Скажите кто знает есть гденить образ netinstall роазмером с дискету?
<ubuntuser123431> ужас, он даже не установлен, микроблоги есть, вся бла-бла есть которая мне не нужна вовсе, а сетевой печати нет :(
<ubuntuser123431> FredyBackShash, такие бывают?
<ubuntuser123431> еще
<FredyBackShash> ubuntuser123431: Та блин все идут метром 20-40
<ubuntuser123431> под дос видел, но не для установки по сети это точно
<victor0000> дос емть браузера инет
<victor0000> есть*
<artus> ubuntuser123431, ну можна и с винта то запустить установщик )
<artus> FredyBackShash, тебе
<FredyBackShash> artus: С винта можно только на винт закачать нет возможности
<artus> ну тогда окромя pxe и не знаю что предложить то
<ubuntuser123431> интересно, если вин7 64битные дрова мфу держит, убунту подключится к такому сетевому принтеру?
<ubuntuser123431> хех, нашел мануал по ремонту дисководов спектрума
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-12
<sanek> где я?
<sanek>  !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<nrik> есть-кто?
<nrik> помогите с локалью: в терменале вопросики
<nrik> LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8
<iiicyg> Привет.
<nrik> привет
<nrik> Знаешь как решить проблему с локалью, дабы не появлялись вопросики вместо букав?
<iiicyg> nrik, в Арче знаю. В Убунте нет. Давай разбираться.
<iiicyg> nrik, http://www.osubuntu.org.ua/tuning.html — пробуй.
<sylion> народ кто нибудь знаком с арчем??
<sylion> где тут можно найти plasma-scriptengines?
<artus> а ты каналом не ошибся?
<sylion> да я писал арчеводам, но молчат там все, они вооще чёто недружелюбные какието...
<artus> татачки тоже не дружелюбные ) да и опы любат выкидывать за офтоп )
<artus> *тутачки
<jhgubhn> WinÄà!
<ubuntuhelp> jhgubhn! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ubuntuser12343> вот те конструктор, хрен заставишь видеокарту работать
<iiicyg> Что тут у нас?
<Repnina> âñåì ïðèâåò )
<ubuntuhelp> Repnina! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<iiicyg> Убивать.
<Repnina> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Repnina, Fail!
<Repnina> сейчас норм текст? туплю
<iiicyg> Да.
<Repnina> спс )
<Repnina> тут можно проконсультироваться по поводу убунту? )
<iiicyg> Да.
<iiicyg> Но это последняя инстанция.
<iiicyg> После Убунтуфорума и Гугла.
<Repnina> у меня проблема на ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition просто, с wifi. Уже и на 10.04 пробовала настраивать, без толку. на форумах была. адаптер - intel 5150
<Repnina> встроенный
<Repnina> ноут acer aspire one
<Repnina> уже два дня бьюсь )
<iiicyg> А что если собрать под него драйвер?
<Repnina> какой и как? пробовала с йотовскими конфигами инструкцию, не пошло
<iiicyg> iwl5150
<Repnina> это с сайта интеля? как собирать? я в линуксе новичок )
<Repnina> пробовала еще интелевский какой-то драйвер засунуть в /lib/firmware, но его система не обнаруживает
<Repnina> даже уже интересно, что можно сделать
<iiicyg> modprobe %drivername
<Repnina> Module driver not found
<Repnina> *drivername
<iiicyg> %drivername надо заменить на название драйвера.
<Repnina> ок, счас попробую )
<Repnina> не найден драйвер
<iiicyg> На форуме Арча пишут что надо собирать iwl5150.
<iiicyg> В Арче это делалось бы командой yaourt iwl5150.
<iiicyg> А для Убунту надо искать исходники.
<iiicyg> Найдите и расскажу что делать дальше.
<iiicyg> Не лабильная штука — Убунту, все-таки.
<iiicyg> Но красивая, конечно.
<iiicyg> Ну вот, я вам нашел исходники.
<iiicyg> http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-5150-ucode-8.24.2.2.tgz
<Repnina> есть, в архиве, ага, они
<Repnina> что дальше делать?
<iiicyg> Что-то там совсем не исходники.
<iiicyg> Давайте читать Прочтименя из архива.
<Repnina> там с одной стороны пишется, что должен быть файл INSTALL, но его нет 0_0
<Repnina> и я не понимаю, как установить этот драйвер, там же про load идет речь
<iiicyg> Нам нужна поддержка  firmware loader.
<iiicyg> Давайте погуглим по этому поводу.
<iiicyg> Убунтовское ядро по умолчанию поддерживает.
<iiicyg> Дальше там написано, что мы должны иметь a working hotplug and udev infrastructure configured.
<mva> Hotplug is deprecated, не? :)
<Repnina> ага
<iiicyg> Скопируйте iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode в /lib/firmware
<Repnina> скопировала
<iiicyg> Repnina, перезагрузитесь?
<Repnina> перезагружалась
<iiicyg> Repnina, sudo ifconfig -a
<iiicyg> Есть wlan0?
<Repnina> есть
<iiicyg> Радуйтесь.
<iiicyg> Положите плюсик мне в линуксоидную карму и идите.
<Repnina> и что дальше-то? ))))))
<iiicyg> Эм.
<iiicyg> Как что.
<Repnina> у меня просто нетворк мэнеджер исчез еще
<iiicyg> ifconfig wlan0 down
<Repnina> сделала
<ubuntuser12343> iiicyg, что, так просто, нашли исходники, скопировали файл, и... все? Работает?
<iiicyg> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid нужный_ессид key пароль
<iiicyg> ubuntuser12343, ага. Там не исходники, оказывается.
<ubuntuser12343> прикольно
<iiicyg> Repnina, iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid нужный_ессид key пароль
<ubuntuser12343> для интересу надо буит тоже вайфай помучать
<iiicyg> Repnina, ifconfig wlan0 up
<Repnina> набрала )
<iiicyg> Repnina, dhcpcd wlan0
<iiicyg> Все это с sudo, конечно.
<iiicyg> нужный_ессид и пароль заменить на нужный ессид и пароль, конечно.
<ubuntuser12343> iiicyg, у вас случаем есть опыт настройки спутникового инета на убунту? У меня не получилось. Сдерживает меня жутко эта весчь слезть с винды полностью.
<Repnina> dhcpcd - нет такой команды
<iiicyg> ubuntuser12343, опыта нет. Надо разбираться, наверняка можно.
<iiicyg> В Убунту нет dhcpcd? Эм.
<iiicyg> Ладно, sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<Repnina> нет инета, не устанавливает
<iiicyg> Печалька.
<iiicyg> Скачайте deb пакет откуда-нибудь, где есть интернеты.
<iiicyg> iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode вы же скачали откуда-то.
<Repnina> ок, днем качну
<iiicyg> Но можно и без dhcpcd конечно.
<ubuntuser12343> вот попадались настройки на сусю, но на pci карточки в основном
<iiicyg> ubuntuser12343, а у вас не PCI?
<ubuntuser12343> iiicyg, usb tevii
<ubuntuser12343> на коробке нарисован пингвинчик
<ubuntuser12343> на офсайте какие-то дрова линуксовые есть
<ubuntuser12343> под виндой замечательно работает, и рыбалка и инет, все вместе сразу не пробовал, софт платный
<ubuntuser12343> а вот в сусе не пошла зараза, в убунте как-то уж теперь побаиваюсь юсбишные девайсы юзать
<iiicyg> ubuntuser12343, а какая Тевия?
<ubuntuser12343> s660
<iiicyg> ubuntuser12343, уже сделали драйвера?
<ubuntuser12343> iiicyg: после того как взял ( пол-года назад, не больше) первым делом убедился что дрова есть. На мой счет так лучше думать что они есть.
<iiicyg> ubuntuser12343, нет, я имею ввиду, вы уже скопировали их в /lib/firmware ?
<iiicyg> Я посмотрел в Гугле. Да, есть.
<ubuntuser12343> iiicyg: нет
<iiicyg> http://www.tevii.com/linux_tevii_ds3000.rar вот они.
<ubuntuser12343> iiicyg: попробую скачать, и да, почему рар не октрываются в убунте 10.10? Что нужно поставить?
<iiicyg> sudo apt-get install unrar
<iiicyg> Распакуйте, а потом переместите два fw в /lib/firmware , тут такой же механизм "инсталляции" как с iwlwifi у Варвары.
<iiicyg> Потом перезагрузитесь и проверьте dmesg на предмет /dev/dvb
<ubuntuser12343> iiicyg: премного благодарен, буду пробовать, спасибо
<iiicyg> Пожалуйста.
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<User928[web]> Как мне вырубить начальный звук в ubuntu, при загрузке её?
<vnetsaper> Доброе утро
<skai> User928[web]: убрать из автозагрузки
<User928[web]> skai: Да, там оно есть, убрал, спасибо.
<chelaxe> скай
<Nrik> kak pack/\agky poMeH9Imb?
<vnetsaper> <Nrik> лучше уже транслитом писать чем что-то типа /\
<AndreX|OFF> прива всем
<dRaziel> дарова пингвинясы О.о
<hivemind> dRaziel, хай
<dRaziel> чтот тихо, скушно =( над чтонибудь спросить =)
<hivemind> Почему меня qutim коннектить к icq не хочет?
<dRaziel> hivemind: у меня кстати такое было раз
<dRaziel> и пидгин и другой нехотел к аське коннектится
<hivemind> Выводит "Удалённый хост закрыл соединение"
<hivemind> Причём с телефона я захожу без проьлем
<hivemind> *б
<dRaziel> месяц гдето до обновления так и неработал
<ubunter>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick ubunter
<ubunter>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<AndreX> без пробела
<ubunter> Всем здрасьте
<ubunter> =)
<AndreX> без
<ubunter> спасибо
<dRaziel> так эт с убунтох с интерннетом чтот
<dRaziel> ubunter: даровки
<hivemind> Ну так по хром то я юзаю
<hivemind> Соединён через wvdial
<hivemind> Пинг стабильный
<ubunter> Парни, есть у кого опыь владения openvpn ?
<dRaziel> hivemind: я и говорю у меня такоеже было я тут кстати спрашивал, забил потом когда обновился у меня все заработало О.о
<dRaziel> ubunter: немного есть
<hivemind> Хм...
<hivemind> Что обновил?
<dRaziel> ubunter: давай баш на баш
<hivemind> Версию qutim?
<dRaziel> hivemind: у меня любой мессенджер нехотел к аське
<dRaziel> а остальное работало
<hivemind> А что ты обновлял?
<hivemind> Систему на новую версию?
<AndreX> !ask | ubunter
<ubuntuhelp> ubunter: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dRaziel> нет прост
<dRaziel> ребят у меня проблема я натворил чтот с фрирадиусом и теперь немогу поставить пакеты Ubuntu 10.04 server
<dRaziel> http://paste.org.ru/?datzf1
<dRaziel> гляньте может кто ткнет меня носом что нетак
<hivemind> А у emacs гуй есть?
<dRaziel> hivemind: даж незнаю
<dRaziel> меня пидгин устраивает))
<hivemind> !emacs
<ubuntuhelp> Текстовые редакторы Gedit (Gnome) , Kate (KDE) , Mousepad (Xfce4) - Для терминала: nano , vi/vim, emacs - Для HTML/CSS редакторы, см. !html Для программирования редакторов и IDE, смотри !code
<hivemind> lol
<dRaziel> хах)
<dRaziel> хелпми ктонибудь ) http://paste.org.ru/?datzf1
<dRaziel> похоже dpkg запорол рухнул =\
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<dRaziel> хай
 * AndreX подписал смертный приговор
<AndreX> sharikoff: skai kban 43200 AndreX не в адеквате
<AndreX> )
<skai> @voice AndreX
<AndreX> облом (
<AndreX> skai: спасибо так сойдёт )
<barvit> Добрый день всем, подскажите а можно сделать что нибудь с играми в контакте? мне жена недает линукс учить :) не работает флеш на весь экран, тормоза жуткие.
<dRaziel> компиз выруби попробуй
<skai> !flash | barvit
<ubuntuhelp> barvit: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<barvit> у меня процессор i5 но ставил 32bit
<barvit> что конкретно нужно сделать?
<AndreX> barvit: браузер какой?
<AndreX> barvit: драйвер видюхи ещё какой открытый или нет?
<barvit> проприетарный какой-то, вылезло обновить я его и поставил, видик раион 5770
<AndreX> а браузер?
<barvit> пробовал и фаерфокс и гугл
<AndreX> снеси обычный флеш и попробуй через хром проверить
<barvit> а как снести?
<AndreX> sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-installer
<AndreX> sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<AndreX> както так
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=58441.0 похожая проблема может чё пригодиться
<dRaziel> День добрый, помогите пажалуйста немогу разобратся Ubuntu server 10.04. http://paste.org.ru/?08bmba
<AndreX> apt-get -f install apt-get check делал?
<dRaziel> net
<AndreX> dRaziel: сделалй тока это две разные команды
<dRaziel> AndreX: невыходит ( http://paste.org.ru/?vl0wol
<dRaziel> AndreX: может подскажешь как начисто зачистить этот фрирадиус вместе с инит скриптом?
<AndreX> sudo dpkg --clear-selections
<FredyBackShash> Доброго всем.
<vnetsaper> привет
<dRaziel> привет
<FredyBackShash> Такой вопрос есл я буду устанавливать линукс с ISO образа на винте я могу устанавливать на тот-же винт где образ лежит?
<AndreX> на тодже диск и другой раздел
<AndreX> вроде тока так
<FredyBackShash> AndreX: раздел один на винте причем рейд апаратный
<barvit> как запуститьтекстовый редактор от имени рута? вернее нужно файл отредактровать а он только для чтения :(
<dRaziel> sudo gedit а там уже открыть
<dRaziel> так проще наверно
<graftrahula> кто знает где есть конфиг файл  gnome_volume_control ?
<kamyshovyy> ку всем
<dRaziel> ку
<tigris1> привет всем
<tigris1> есть вопрос
<tigris1> что такое execi и где его взять?
<tigris1> у меня ubuntu 10.10
<Repnina> tigris1, о, тоже 10.10 ))))
<toxa> привет всем
<tigris1> Repnina: это конечно хорошо, но где execi взять?
<vnetsaper> http://citkit.ru/articles/767/
<vnetsaper> угадал?
<toxa> делал dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb2       sda1 был 10G   а  sdb2 150G, теперь файловая система в sdb2 - 10G но партиция сделана на 150, это как-то можно поправить
<toxa> ?
<Repnina> execi - команда
<tigris1> vnetsaper: то есть это встроенное решение conky?, тогда какого хрена ${execi 300 /home/tigris/.conky/weather/weather.sh RSXX.... это не работает?
<Repnina> мне бы интель invilink на ubuntu 10.10 заставить работать...ни в какую (( хотя wlan0 видит
<vnetsaper> <tigris1> ты я так понял настроил вывод каждые 5 минут, попробуй просто выполнить /home/tigris/.conky/weather/weather.sh RSXX.... в терминале, если ничего не выведет, значит виновать не конки
<vnetsaper> *вини
<tigris1> vnetsaper: ооо, спасибо
 * tigris1 ушел править ошибки
<diskin> Repnina, а http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995780 не помогает?
<tigris1> vnetsaper: спасибо, ошибка в скрипте была
<Repnina> diskin, не читала. сейчас выполнила echo 1, а дальше как настраивать? у меня еше нетворк менеджер пропал
<diskin> Repnina, а sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh ?
<diskin> и нетворк менеджер пропал в какой момент?
<Repnina> когда я пробовала инструкцию с хабра и переустановила одну из библиотек, чтобы установить то, что там написано
<vnetsaper> <tigris1> рад за тебя
<diskin> а по той инструкции предполагалось, что MN пропадает?
<diskin> NM, сорри
<Repnina> да вроде нет
<Repnina> просто у меня библиотеки конфликтовали и не устанавливались
<diskin> значит надо вернуть
<graftrahula> вопрос к новоприбывшим.Где конфиг файл регулятора громкости? gnome_volume_control который
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell dRaziel about pm
<ubuntuhelp> dRaziel, please see my private message
<AndreX> dRaziel: на вбудущее
<dRaziel> AndreX: ;)
<dRaziel> срочность была да и молчали все минут 30-40
<AndreX> бывает
<diskin> graftrahula, наверно в gconf-editor хранится
<diskin> apps/gnome-volume-control
<graftrahula> diskin, спс но там только показано включены эти каналы или нет а у меня до кучи там еще и громкость на минимуме
<graftrahula> diskin, тащемта проблема в том что после ребута всё на минимум слетает и mute
<FOREvERz> всем добрый день =)
<diskin> graftrahula, а какая версия убунты?
<graftrahula> 10.04
<diskin> graftrahula, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/352732?comments=all
<graftrahula> благодарю бум курить)
<xoveax> Доброго дня! После обновления ( предположительно) в FF исчезли все поисковики, а в место них появился ask.com. Что за фигня?
<FOREvERz> есть в баше какая-то команда типа паузы или чего-то такого? =(
<victor0000> sleep 1
<san4o> graftrahula: если не найдеш решения то как вариант кривоватый конечно немного но все же, сделать допустим чтобы при запуске
<san4o> graftrahula: выполнялась команда amixer -q sset Master 20+  сразу указать громкость и в cron добавить расписание
<FOREvERz> victor0000: спасибо, это будет пауза на 1 секунду?)
<victor0000> да, а милисекунд sleep 0.1
<DFII> Äîáðîå âðåìÿ ñóòîê! Êàê èçáàâèòüñÿ îò àáðàêàäàáðû?
<ubuntuhelp> DFII! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DFII> Àáðàêàäàáðà
<Andante> оПХБЕР
<DFII> Åù¸ ðàç êàêóþ êàäèðîâêó íàäî ñòàâèòü?
<altair_thunder> @voice Andante
<altair_thunder> ubuntuhelp: tell DFII about utf
<ubuntuhelp> DFII, please see my private message
<Andante> Так и знал что здесь не поймут.
<SKonst> как оказывается просто войс получить
<Andante> Видимо цитировать Джулса не стоит...
<AndreX> !v | SKonst
<ubuntuhelp> SKonst: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<AndreX> SKonst: пока никакое
<SKonst> а ты :)
<SKonst> ?
<romansyroezhkin> Добрый день
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell SKonst about pm
<ubuntuhelp> SKonst, please see my private message
<AndreX> SKonst: сам напросился
<AndreX> romansyroezhkin: ку
<romansyroezhkin> Люди добрые подскажите, как стандартными средствами линукса, создать мультизагрузочную флешку с ISO образами
<romansyroezhkin> Понимаю что все где то на повехности
<SKonst> nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Andante> Взять флешку, установить на нее grub2, и сконфигурировать.
<romansyroezhkin> SYSLINUX и GRUB больше ничего не нужно
<Andante> Все действительно на поверхности.
<romansyroezhkin> А как сконфигурировать
<Andante> по инструкции.
<AndreX> romansyroezhkin: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=52210.0 както так
<romansyroezhkin> AndreX, это не то, так можно простую флешку сделать
<romansyroezhkin> я же хочу собрать флешку на которой будут лежать исошники, а при выборе ее в биосе как стартовая она могла грузиться с этих исошников
<ubuntuser12343> e rjuо бskf nаrаz пробkемf&
<Andante> romansyroezhkin, граб2 тебе надо.
<Andante> И умение его конфигурачить.
<romansyroezhkin> Andante, да надо
<Andante> Я надеюсь ты понимаешь что винду-семерку ты с изошника не запустишь?
<romansyroezhkin> Вот я в мане чета никак не пойму как можно исошку в него вкорячить
<ubuntuser12343> vsirоq lвигfешm, раcкkfдrа пtрекk.xаtтся!
<AndreX> ))
<romansyroezhkin> ну у меня цель запускать несколько бубунт, серверная лтс, десктопный последний релиз ну и бету
<ubuntuser12343> я дв, rарne yfcnhаbвfл? djn ;есnь ^(
<romansyroezhkin> хотя честно сказать я не совсем понимаю почему другие образа не будут работать
<romansyroezhkin> ну это бог с ним
<Andante> Подумай. :)
<romansyroezhkin> мне оно без надобности
<romansyroezhkin> а че тут думать
<romansyroezhkin> если у тебя система начала грузиться с бутового исошника что ей мешает нормально работать
<Andante> О том и речь, что она не начнет.
<romansyroezhkin> еще раз говорю задача не для винды
<romansyroezhkin> бог с ним
<ubuntuser12343> как веhнуть нормальную раcrладку? через раз то рус то лат. клава уже другая, чето с убунтой.
<altair_thunder> ubuntuser12343: tell ubuntuser12343 about forum
<AndreX> )
<ubuntuser12343> altair_thunder: чего?
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell ubuntuser12343 about forum
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntuser12343, please see my private message
<ubuntuser12343> vjжет это вирус?
<ubuntuser12343> клава моргает как дура, пишу бакспейcами, в консоли, браузере тоже cамое
<lexxx> ubuntuser12343: tell ubuntuser12343 about forum
<AndreX> опять
<lexxx> ubuntuser12343: пойми.то, что мама тебе говорила, что ыт уникален - вранье.ты нифига не уникален.и твои проблемы тоже.их тысячу раз обсудили на форуме.
<diskin> ubuntuser12343, был такой баг вроде в 10.10 как только она вышла
<diskin> обновиться по идее достаточно - и полечится
<tigris1> народ, помогите! кто разбирается в sed и регулярных выражениях?
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tigris1> как вывод команды lsb_release -ircs вывести одной строкой?
<victor0000> lsb_release -ircs | head -1
<victor0000>  tigris1:
<san4o> ubuntuser12343: да обновленияе вроде эту фишку лечило. а какой именно индикатор моргает num lock ? я когдато эту фишку исправлял в параметрах толи клавиатуры толи комбинациях клавиш клавиатуры
<tigris1> victor0000: мне нужен вывод именно одной строкой
<victor0000> lsb_release -ircs | head -2 | tail -1
<victor0000> tigris1:
<san4o> tigris1: что за скрипт пишеш ?
<tigris1> victor0000: для conky вывод одной строкой типа "Kubuntu 10.10 Maverick"
<tigris1> san4o:
<diskin> lsb_release -ircs|tr \\n ' '
<victor0000> echo -e `lsb_release -ircs`
<tigris1> diskin: спасибо, заработало
<victor0000>  tigris1:
<tigris1> victor0000: и так работает, спасибо
<diskin> victor0000, интересный способ :)
<victor0000> :-)
<tigris1> victor0000: для конки достаточно echo `lsb_release -ircs`. теперь все работает )))
<victor0000> tigris1: *THUMBS UP*
<Andante> Я тоже один раз так сделал, меня спросили правда ли что я сижу из квипа.
<User690[web]> доброго времени. подскажите как настроить интернет от мтса _через консоль_. sudo pppoeconf ничего не находит.
<FutureK> так я и не дождался взрыва реактора Фукусимы - растроился.
<FutureK> :@
<nAgoHaK> кто 11.04 ставил?
<FutureK> оно стабильно?
<Trollolo> Çäðàñòâóéòå, ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè ïîñëåäíåãî ÿäðà -28 íà ubuntu 10.10 ïåðåñòàë çàãðóæàòüñÿ ãíîì, çàãðóæàåòñÿ êîíñîëü, ñ ñîîáùåíèåì "mountall: Îòêëþ÷åíèå îò Plymouth
<Trollolo> mountall: Íå óäàëîñü âûïîëíèòü êîìàíäó Plymouth"
<ubuntuhelp> Trollolo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Trollolo> было видно что я написал?
<FutureK> нет
<FutureK> кодировка не та
<Trollolo> в общем поставил ядро -28 на 10.10 ubuntu, перестал загружаться гном, как исправить?
<Trollolo> пробовал драйвера ati снести, но деинсталлятор не запускается хотя я их устанавливал
<FutureK> старое ядро? Зачем?
<Trollolo> почему старое?
<Trollolo> последнее, с обновлением было
<FutureK> сейчас 2.6.37
<FutureK> 28?
<Trollolo> 2.6.37-28
<FutureK> а :)
<Trollolo> было 27
<FutureK> я думал 2.6.28
<Trollolo> потом загрузился на предыдущее (27) и обновился до 11.04, там проблема та же
<Trollolo> все что пишет последнее в консоли  -mountall: Отключение от Plymouth
<Trollolo> mountall: Не удалось выполнить команду Plymouth
<dRaziel> как удалить базу mysql с убунты начисто?
<dRaziel> подскажите пажалуйст)
<[v-8]_jupiter> drop
<[v-8]_jupiter> dRaziel: DROP DATABASE имя базы;
<dRaziel> [v-8]_jupiter: а узеров?
<dRaziel> База хранится:  /var/lib/mysql/baza  -  для удаления всей базы данных достаточно удалить данный каталог.
<dRaziel> я вот это просил) спасибо
<fowler> добрый день!
<dRaziel> привет!
<dRaziel> кто разбирается в PPPoE? на сервере можна место интерфейса eth выбрать локальный адрес с которого будет идти подключения?
<dRaziel> в сети 2 PPPoE сервера хотя подсети сильно различаются в адресах)  они друг  друга видят)
<korvin> здрасте, не подскажете, почему у меня в GDM панелька то снизу, то сверху?
<sharikoff> dRaziel: Заруби на свиче
<sharikoff> Acl в длинках умеет
<sharikoff> Или ты клиент?
<sharikoff> Точнее как клиент спрашиваешь?
<sharikoff> Ип указать нельзя ибо 2 уровень оси
<sharikoff> Канальный
<sharikoff> Можно имхо реквесты зарубить на файрволе
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<dRaziel> sharikoff: =))
<dRaziel> sharikoff: вообщем 2 сервера прост ип неуказывал а еth0 интернейф
<dRaziel> но какраз в этой сети и находятся теперь 2
<dRaziel> они работают но логины подхватывают оба
<dRaziel> а тоесть друг друга...
<sharikoff> Аа
<sharikoff> Оба твои?
<dRaziel> и бывает логин неправильный нажмешь еще раз два на 3 мб подключится))
<dRaziel> нет
<sharikoff> Я думал чужой в сетке
<dRaziel> да чужой но какбы я настраивал оба
<dRaziel> я недумал в сети 10.99.44.хх и 200.200.200.хх они будут друг друга видеть
<sharikoff> Ну так я те и говорю
<sharikoff> Что заруби нам
<sharikoff> На файрволе
<sharikoff> Блин т9 на планшетке задрал..
<dRaziel> хм, подскажи, что именно? пажалуйта
<sharikoff> Такс
<sharikoff> Схема сети какова?
<sharikoff> 2 сервака в одной физической сети
<sharikoff> Один твой второй чужой
<sharikoff> Так?
<dRaziel> да
<dRaziel> разделенные разными адресами
<sharikoff> Как так получилось то
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> :)
<dRaziel> так что у меня стоял сервер в сети моей)
<dRaziel> пареньку понравилось
<dRaziel> я ему тоже линукс с пппое поставил
<dRaziel> и тут бац
<sharikoff> Короче
<sharikoff> Варианта 2
<sharikoff> Один зарубить свисла умным
<sharikoff> *свичом
<sharikoff> Ппц
<sharikoff> Второй
<dRaziel> sharikoff: =) свисла умный))
<sharikoff> Суметь направить широковещательные запросы только на один сервак
<dRaziel> жжот Т9 у тебя))
<dRaziel> sharikoff: не самое интересное какже всетки они видят друг друга в разных сетях я прост сижу и удивляюсь((
<sharikoff> Там канальный уровень
<sharikoff> Ип не нужен
<sharikoff> Нужно физическое соединение
<sharikoff> И все
<dRaziel> тоесть либо свичи рубить =\ нехотелосьбы
<sharikoff> Не свичи
<sharikoff> А на свичах
<dRaziel> а понял, пока в сети отсутсвует =\
<sharikoff> Умный свич L2 позволяет избавиться от такой напасти
<dRaziel> ясно, тоесть только таким способом, обидно
<sharikoff> Делай пптп
<dRaziel> странно точто на пппое сервер нельзя вместо интерфейса указать линию ип адреса откуда ловить
<dRaziel> стоял у меня, ужасная весч
<sharikoff> Да ну
<Zaxer> почти всем здрассе
<sharikoff> Нормально
<dRaziel> брандмауэры нелюбят в вин7 его, падает бывает и нагрузку сильно дает
<dRaziel> Zaxer: хай
<sharikoff> Ну фик ее знает
<sharikoff> Я делал на фряхе все гут
<sharikoff> Не падает и задачи выполняет
<sharikoff> Тоже вин7
<dRaziel> ну у меня был почти год, намучался поставил пппое
<dRaziel> да на фряхи мпд хорошая вещ, я в нем еще пытаюсь научится все делать
<sharikoff> Во во
<dRaziel> мпд же работает как пппд все? тоесть ненадо больше ничего ставить
<sharikoff> Как клиент пппое как сервер пппое и как клиент и сервер пптп
<sharikoff> L2tp тоже вроде бы
<dRaziel> круто
<dRaziel> посравнению с убунтой сложноватая установка и некоторые команды подругому
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/pppoe_freebsd_server.txt.html
<sharikoff> Вот
<sharikoff> Теорию почитай
<dRaziel> ужас О.о
<dRaziel> да я вроде встречал ее, ок
<sharikoff> http://forum.nag.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=45173&st=40
<sharikoff> Вот конкретно на 3526 длинке чо делать
<GuestArbaiter> Народ, помогите с проблемкой, пожалуйста. при установке Вайна появляется меню, где есть Настройка, удаление приложений и собственно сами ярлыки приложений
<GuestArbaiter> после удаления-установки меню исчезло и не появляется, может кто знает как решить?
<san4o> GuestArbaiter: wine uninstaller
<san4o> GuestArbaiter: или winecfg  не совсем тебя понял
<Lorgus> во как... капчу кажись взломали
<sharikoff> Lorgus: Дарова
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  привет ... =0)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  чет давно не видно тя было
<sharikoff> Знаешь..я бы отдал мизинец на правой руке что пожить как ты где нть на отшибе в деревне
<sharikoff> :)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну так мы его пожарим и сьедим..... приезжай...
<sharikoff> Мде.. Приезжай..
<dRaziel> =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  плин.. задолбался уже приглашать к себе в деревню... один Поляк и приезжает
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  у мну жен скороро уезжает..
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  упс... скоро
<sharikoff> Куда?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  как куда... в Сочи..
<Lorgus> так что велком...
<bazilio_> с лайв DVD вообще что ле не реально установить?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  если конечно доживем.... как то не нравится мне 19 марта...
<sharikoff> Всмысле?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну ты даешь...
<skrishi> всем привет
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну ты даеш
<Lorgus> плин
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  самая короткая орбмта луны
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  япону мать вон уже смывает
<sharikoff> Аа..
<skrishi> Lorgus, привет. Ты ведь мне месяц назад посоветовал txp как движок для сайта? ))
<Lorgus> skrishi,  неа.. я те кучу всяких показывал... помню такое...
<skai> @voice Lorgus
<skrishi> Lorgus: ну в итоге я txp выбрал )) пока не жалею.. есть обломы небольшие, но в принципе пока всё решаемо..
<skrishi> Lorgus: спасибо.. кстати )
<Lorgus> skai,  у тя глюки... травы курить меньше надо
<Lorgus> skrishi,  не за Што
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Lorgus about rules
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus, please see my private message
<Lorgus> <skai> wants you to know: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> Lorgus: и че?это ты должен прочесть.перейти по ссылке в правила и прочесть пункт про флуд
<KupuJlJl> всем привет!
<krok> Доброго времени суток... ребят а как закрепить значок жесткого диска а то он появляеться только при обращении к нему а после перезагрузки пропадает ?
<Lorgus> skai,  иди в баню... а ? .. мата нет ругани нет.. и нарушения правил нет.. а если кто то прочел завуалированный мат так это игре его воображения... у тя похоже оно сильно развито
<Lorgus> игра
<skai> Lorgus: какой мат?я тя за флуд про конец света,смытую японию и прочий маразм
<Lorgus> skai,  плин... япона мать  - это ругань такая..
<Lorgus> нафик мне про японию вешать
<skai> Lorgus: то есть ты ругался на канале, где запрещено ругаться?
<krok> да уж ... тяжелый случай ))
<Lorgus> skai,  естественно ругался, но цензурно
<Lorgus> skai,  плин.. ты из какой деревни ? ... япона мать ... японский городовой... я уж всех и не упомню
<skai> Lorgus: то есть "<censored> уже смывает" если вырезать ругательство?и что же сия фраза значила?может прекратишь гнать?
<krok> ребят как закрепить значек жесткого диска ??
<fowler> всем привет!
<skai> krok: молотком
<krok> скай ты сегодня не вдухе я смотрю )
<Lorgus> skai,  приходится согласиться что человек состоит на 80% из жидкости.... оказывается у тебя эти 80% сотоят из тормозной жидкости...
<SergeyIT> ку
<krok> Лорг щас будет бан )) лучше молчи
<SergeyIT> что за разборки? )
<Lorgus> думал что у меня.... хы
<Lorgus> krok,  =0)
<krok> чтобы это значило ?
<Lorgus> а где чпок ???
<skai> @kban --user Lorgus 84600 пункт 2.2 2.5 2.6.не думай что правила не для тебя
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, ты не прав, из воды
<fowler> мужики!!как узнать видит у меня убунту мой wifi или нет, ничего не понимаю пока там.тока поставил
<SergeyIT> не успел (
<krok> бывает )) его предупредили )
<krok> русский канал эт серьезная вещь ))
<krok> скай а тебя не Роман зовут ?
<skrishi> krok, ща до догадываешься тоже ))
<KupuJlJl> Девочки прекратите ругаться... Нашли тоже место где разбираться..
<krok> молчу молчу ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> errERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '202.142.24.213' (105)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Почемуто иногда бывает при удаленном подключенни
<skrishi> пароль не правильно вводишь )
<skrishi> GMapCatcher кто-нибудь узал програмку?
<[v-8]_jupiter> skrishi: правильно
<krok> а как вывести боковую панель типо гаджетов в виндовс 7 чтоб отображало состояние жесткого и тд
<krok> и тишина..
<KupuJlJl> Screenlet, conky, и ещё чтото было
<krok> кирил гугл рулит да ))
<KupuJlJl> ну видишь сам и нашел
<krok> я просто не понял твой ответ ))
<skrishi> =)) гугл всегда рулит ))
<KupuJlJl> ))
<SergeyIT> гугл - гуглит!
<krok> ))
<skai> @kban --user Lorgus обход бана
<skai> @kban --user Lorgus обход бана
<skai> @kban --user Lorgus обход бана
<Lorgus_> =0)))
<skai> @kban --user Lorgus_ обход бана
<skai> сорри:)сразу не заметил
<irbis> :)
<yurau> hi
<sharikoff> ||
<yurau> ?
<skai> sharikoff: беременность?
<sharikoff> Да
<skai> sharikoff: ну как же тебя угораздило:)
<sharikoff> Давно уже.. Я все скрывал как мог.. Но ты меня спалил
<sharikoff> Говорил всем что типа поправился
<skai> sharikoff: а сам уже планы на мильен долларей готовил?
<sharikoff> Нет. Поставил убунту. Итог-выкидыш
<skai> sharikoff: ну хоть не фряха:)а то мертворожденный был бы
<sharikoff> :) незнаю незнаю..
<skai> @voice skai sharikoff
<dreamOff> skai  и мне
<skai> @voice dreamOff
<sharikoff> О боже! Я могу говорить!
<yurau> вы о чем вообще?
<skai> yurau: что сломал?
<yurau> уже починил флешь
<skai> yurau: молодец
<yurau> у меня вопрос почему опенсуси до сих пор с меня скачивают
<yurau> релиз давно-же был
<skai> yurau: спроси у тех, кто качает
<yurau> логично
<skai> sharikoff: а че AndreX|OFF на знц тож подсел?
<sharikoff> Незнаю кто это..
<User088[web]> zcv
<sharikoff> Ага и тебе привет чатланин
<irbis> Всем привет, нужна помощь кто утанавливал дравера NVIDIA GeForce ?
<sharikoff> Нет не нужна. Спасибо
<User088[web]> Здравствуйте. Впервые в жизни поставил ОС семейства Линукс. Обновил драйвер видяхи. стали тормозить клава и мышь.подскажите что сделать?
<User088[web]> видяха на ноуте ати НД 3470
<sharikoff> Откатить?
<User088[web]> если водить мышкой по рабочему столу то ничего не тормозит. А если откатить дрова то какие тотоо левые полоски постояннго образуются =)
<irbis> ос какая
<SergeyIT> User088[web], зачем ставил? - сначала поизучал бы
<User088[web]> я так понимаю обновление страадет. ОСЬ убанту 10ю10.
<irbis> для нутбуков?
<skai> User088[web]: не знаем таких
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell User088[web] about gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> User088[web], please see my private message
<User088[web]> да вот ищу букварь на эту тему и не найти. да для ноутбука
<irbis> значит где то возможно процес установки застрял .. возможно :)
<irbis> Эм, Все такие есть кто работал с драверами NVIDIA GeForce
<User088[web]> аладно  откачу дрова. помучаю. спасибо за хоть какой то свовет
<irbis> или дрова кривые
<san4o> irbis: примерно у четверти присутствующих думаю нвидиа епе минимум. драйвера соответственно тоже ставили
<san4o> система -администрирование - драйвера устройств
<irbis> У сервера убунты не охот ставить ставяться норм но при загрузки бесит что видюха не включаеться
<san4o> irbis: как это видюха не включается ? ))
<irbis> Да и  хотелось бы на русском поставить .. если какие иные способы установки на русском,
<irbis> При запуски ос работает типа что дров нету
<irbis> всякие мегание и уменьшеный размер логотипа
<san4o> irbis: система -администрирование - драйвера устройств  по твоему на китайском ? более гуманного способа не найдеш ))
<irbis> дрова та соровно на английском как не крути
<irbis> поход ты меня плохо понимаешь..
<san4o> irbis: наверно ). если особо играми не балуешся то на такие пустяки как корявый секундный сплеш скрин мало кто внимание обращает. или просто выключают для наглядности загрузки
<irbis> Ну я геймер и разработчик игр, просто счас новая видюха встрял этой проблеммой , первый раз по хелпу лазию как лузей не че найти не могу
<san4o> никто не мешает с оф сайта скачать и установить мануалов куча, но  консоли нада азы знать
<irbis> консоль я та знаю.. проблема русские драва не скачать есть ли способ через консоль скачать драва
<User209[web]> ура =) откатил проприетарный драайвер и все стало рабоаттьььььььь замечательно =). А может посоветуете где самый большой выбор драйверов?
<irbis> Уже 2 день мучаюсь. А видюха мозг выносит
<irbis> на офф сайте
<User209[web]> спасибо! -=)
<irbis> У кого NVIDIA GeForce  GTS 240 ?
<User209[web]> простите, глупый вопрос: "это перейти в меню «Система» на панели задач, а далее выбрать Администрирование → Драйвера устройств,", а где собственно эта "система"? Слева на панели нет =(
<irbis> vlf
<irbis> мда
<irbis> главное меню настрой и появиться
<User209[web]> =) ну вот так вот да. всю жизнь виндой пользовался. и решился наконец ее поменять =)
<san4o> User209[web]: это для гнома акуально ubuntu если кде kubuntu то немног другое меню
<irbis> и правельно
<diskin> обычно все же меню после установки на месте
<diskin> User209[web], у тебя гном?
<irbis> возможно слететь меню при откате
<sharikoff> Карманный гном
<sharikoff> Ручной
<irbis> хехе )
<sharikoff> Зовут Вася
<User209[web]> ща поищу =) как называется.
<sharikoff> По кличке компиз
<sharikoff> Может сворачиваться кубиком и крутится
<sharikoff> Чем приводит в экстаз всех общажных девчурок
<irbis> мда хоть убей даже через консоль установил ингл версию мда
<san4o> суровая кличка компиз
<User209[web]> гном 2.32
<san4o> sharikoff: больше для рыбки подходит. все плавает да плавает
<sharikoff> Сидел в лагерях. Нагрудный номер 2.32
<User209[web]> =)
<Guest90209> И снова здравствуйте, тут такая проблема
<Guest90209> я не могу понять где с++ хранит переданные программе при запуске данные
<Guest90209> вот например мы запускаем
<Guest90209> $suicid --me -n
<Guest90209> в каком таком масиве окажутся мои me и n ?
<skai> Guest90209: погугли на тему, что такое RAM
<sharikoff> О великий
<sharikoff> Ты убиваешь нас своим могучим интелектом
<Guest90209> skai: я думаю гугл даст мне про оперативку ответ
<skai> Guest90209: ну да.там и хранит все твои данные, пока в работе:)
<Guest90209> и самый главный вопрос на сегодня уважаемые люди
<Guest90209> где блин сайт типа php.net со всеми функциями и описаниями всего всего, включая переменные окружения для c/c++?
<Guest90209> skai: юмор оценил =) но это не то
<skai> Guest90209: был у мну подобный в букмарках.тока подчистил слегка и не помню адресс
<sharikoff> Сишники настолько суровы что держат адрес гугла в страшной тайне
<skai> sharikoff: так поделимся?мыж убунтологи.человечность типо
<sharikoff> И передают ее из уст в уста плевком
<skai> ubuntuhelp: please tell Guest90209 about google
<ubuntuhelp> Guest90209, please see my private message
<Guest90209> sharikoff: вы не представляете насколько ваш сарказм оказывается точен!
<Guest90209> дело в том что при запросах на сишные темы выдаются всякие ответы как то или иное сделать в microsoft Visual Studio
<Guest90209> все библиотеки там для вин
<Guest90209> а мне нужно работать с com портом на линуксе
<skai> Guest90209: хосспаде.читай http://lenta.ru/news/2011/03/11/block/
<sharikoff> Не
<sharikoff> Это круто слишком
<sharikoff> Достаточно поставить -
<sharikoff> Минус
<sharikoff> Перед тем что не надо
<Guest90209> может книгу хоть посоветуете ? только без подъебки
<sharikoff> Нпример juniper srx240 - цена
<Guest90209> у меня очень серьезный вопрос стоит
<skai> sharikoff: не всегда работает.с их инстантом не помогает старые трюки с плюсо, минусом и кавычками
<Guest90209> после php все не php языки "неправильные"
<sharikoff> А так ты типа оповещаешь их что исключенное-спам имхо
<sharikoff> Guest90209:  имхо не тот канал ты выбрал человечище
<sharikoff> Прости конечно но.. Увы
<sharikoff> С ком портом на сях тут никто наверное не работал
 * Guest90209 эээх
<sharikoff> Максимум тебе скажут где включить эффекты компиза :)
<Guest90209> а где? Оо
<skai> sharikoff: ваще работали.я тут раза три встречал обсуждения этого
<sharikoff> Скажут.. Но не я
<sharikoff> :)
<sharikoff> Ну у меня с ком портами только заход на железки был связан
<sharikoff> Консольно
<sharikoff> Это максимум
<Guest90209> хммм а есть какая нить хитрая утилита которая может установить соединение по выбранному ком порт и получать/отправлять данные?
<sharikoff> Миником
<sharikoff> Или cu
<sharikoff> Minicom
<Guest90209> это две разные утилиты? minicom и cu?
<sharikoff> Да
<sharikoff> Одна типа с какбэгуи консольным
<skai> sharikoff: псевдорграфика
<skai> sharikoff: или нкурсес
<sharikoff> Не
<skai> sharikoff: или фреймбуфер
<skai> sharikoff: но никак не какбегуи
<sharikoff> Не нкурсеса там нету
<sharikoff> Скорее псевдографика
<sharikoff> И то не факт
<Guest90209> вообще я был сегодня утром жутко удивлен когда не нашел "официального сайта С++" интересно бы знать почему
<korvin> эм...
<korvin> что значит "официальный сайт С++"?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> привет всем
<Guest90209> ну вот есть php.net
<Guest90209> там описывается весь язык, его функции, его константы, переменные окружения и т.д.
<Guest90209> ну вот прям все
<korvin> ну и что?
<korvin> тебе стандарт С++ нужен что ли?
<Guest90209> да
<korvin> http://www.google.com/search?&q=C%2B%2B+standard
<[Raiden]> это наверное можно домашней страницей считать ) http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/
<Guest90209> korvin: это не то
<[Raiden]> а может и нет
<korvin> как это не то?
<korvin> это то
<korvin> стандарт С++
<Guest90209> korvin: где ты там видишь описание массива переменных окружения?
<Guest90209> korvin: и как его вызывать?
<Guest90209> ладно ну его
<korvin> стандарт почитай по функциям взаимодействия с ОС
<skai> Guest90209: http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/cwg_active.html
<[Raiden]> Guest90209: книжку ищи, по конкретной теме + форум , что бы спросить можно было что не ясно )
<[Raiden]> автор пхп возможно создал сайт, а автору си++ возможно до этого небыло дела.
<[Raiden]> хрен его знает
<Guest90209> я уже понял что книжка нужна все равно, самое интересное что хеловорд я написал без проблем, синтаксис похож невероятно
<[Raiden]> я думаю скорее ваш пхп что-то взял от си
<Guest90209> нет =) такого быть неможет
<Guest90209> всем известно что первый язык программирования php
<[Raiden]> хаха
<krok> а в грубе можно некоторые графы убрать где выбор загрузки ядра ?
<skai> krok: можно.убирай
<sharikoff> Можно
<amigo> только перед этим надо мануал почитать
<krok> а че опасно ?
<skai> krok: смотря что ты сотрешь
<[Raiden]> удали эти ядра
<[Raiden]> и всё
<skai> [Raiden]: а если ему не удалить,а например восстановление и мемтест снести охота
<sharikoff> Ядра -чистый изумруд..
<sharikoff> Че то вспомнилось..
<[Raiden]> тогда конкретней пусть спросит , что убрать
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<krok> у мя после обновления груба терь выбор из 3х разных ядер и мем тест а также рековери.. хочу оставить одно ядро загрузки и рековери
<krok> не дефолт не катит
<skai> krok: /etc/default/grub подредактируй.
<krok> просто удалить и все ?
<krok>  /etc/default/grub не тут не то
<[Raiden]> мемтест например так: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ~/20_memtest86+.bak  , потом sudo update-grub
<skai> krok: мемтест убрать там
<skai> [Raiden]: лучше чем части кропать - целое починять
<[Raiden]> ядра - только удалением лишних ядер или придется скриптить своё правило, что сложно.
<krok> мы не ищем легких путей ))
<[Raiden]> skai: я не понял что ты мне написал ) сорь
<[Raiden]> или поясни где там мемтест
<krok> а GRUB Customizer не поможет мне в этом ?
<skai> [Raiden]: а я хз.у мну удалился файл /etc/default/grub иза чегото
<sharikoff> Барабашка
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда, в следущий раз поправляй меня, когда будешь не хз
<skai> sharikoff: криворушка
<skai> [Raiden]: ну там точно мона рековери вырубить.мемтест наверное тоже
<mobilesfinks> !nick mobilesfinks
<mobilesfinks> тут есть кто?
<skai> mobilesfinks: нет
<sharikoff> Не а
<mobilesfinks> ))
<mobilesfinks> отлично, вопрос есть
<[Raiden]> рекавери -да.
<krok> я еще раз вернусь к вопросу... можно ли прикрепить лог диск к рабочему столу.. а то при обращении он появляеться а при реботе проподает ?
<skai> !fstab | krok
<ubuntuhelp> krok: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<mobilesfinks> короче есть какая то команда в консоле которая показывает псевдографикой процент выполнения к.л. процесса, по типу как при закачке файла wget'ом
<mobilesfinks> как называется?
<krok> извините вы наверное непоняли... при обращении к логическому диску у меня появляеться ярлычок на рабочем столе а при перезагрузки пропадает.
<sharikoff> Крок это ты не понял
<sharikoff> Читай чо написали
<mobilesfinks> Крок, просто он монтируется и на столе появляется
<sharikoff> mobilesfinks: Htop
<sharikoff> ?
<mobilesfinks> неее, не хтоп точно
<diskin> htop это красивый top просто
<[Raiden]> krok: видимо диск монтируется автоматом, при обращении. Если хочешь что бы всегда был - читай про фстаб.  Ну или посмотри в какую папку монтируется и сделай ярлык или симлин на столе.
<krok> а как позырить куда монтируеться ?
<mobilesfinks> [============>                                                                                                        ]33%
<mobilesfinks> типа такой
<mobilesfinks> в консоли df -h
<skai> krok: mount
<mobilesfinks> edblbim relf vjynbhetncz
<mobilesfinks> увидишь куда монтируется
<sharikoff> mobilesfinks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526721
<sharikoff> Прогрессбар это называется
<mobilesfinks> супер точно спасибки
<mobilesfinks> из башки вылетело ))))
<[Raiden]> можно как выше сказали, но ваще где содержимое видишь, туда и смонтировано - т.е. в наутилусе видно в строке пути )
<krok> оу народ я про выбор ядер... прожка GRUB Customizer поубирал галочки какие мне не нужны и все.. вуаля
<krok> гениальное просто ))
<sharikoff> Молодец
<krok> щас проверим результат )
<sharikoff> Тока в системе щас валяется около 300 мегабайт шлака
<[Raiden]> нашел гуиморду и обскакал весь канал ) Хороший показатель того что гуи не лишнее.
<sharikoff> Хотя вам молодым пофиг
<krok>  ну вот.. все как я и хотел.. осталась убунта, рековери и вин севен )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> krok, а  ядра удалились?
<[Raiden]> думаю нет
<stasenok> ядра про запас
<krok> ну насчет удаления не знаю но то что я их отключил это точно
<krok> а кстати зачем они нужны?
<krok> так много ?
<sharikoff> Пыль для моряка
<sharikoff> Забудь
<krok> ок
<sharikoff> Метров 300
<sharikoff> Всего
<krok> так че там с лог диском ?
<sharikoff> krok:  у тя слуховой аппарат сломался?
<sharikoff> Сто раз уже сказали
<krok> скорее зрительный ))
<SergeyIT> krok, много ядер не надо, и лишних не надо....
<[Raiden]> судя по коментам тут http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/105851/ , оно правит конечный конфиг , т.е. grub.cfg
<[Raiden]> если так, то все эти галочки до первого апдейта с вызовом update-grub. Хотя может там ошиблись
<krok> Райден там наоборот пишут что после апдейта настройки сохроняться.. о чем вы ?
<krok> кстати.. напомните пожалуйста где лежит груб
<krok> а все нашел ))
<[Raiden]> ну может я не так коменты прочел )
<SergeyIT> так проверить 6 секунд - sudo update-grub ))
<krok> да похоже Райден вы правы ((... король голый.. тогда вопрос как часто груб обновляеться и мона отключить упдейт
<SergeyIT> krok, удали ненужные ядра и не мучайся
<krok> а мож прокатит
<[Raiden]> krok: в общем , правильно править\менять /etc/default/grub  и скрипты\правила в /etc/grub.d
<krok> /etc/default/grub и что тут менять ??
<sharikoff> Все
<[Raiden]> тогда будет всё ок. Ядра проще всего удалить - как отключить мемтест , я выше писал, а рекавери ...
<[Raiden]> надо раскоментировать #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<krok> да пусть так пока... я не думаю обновлять груб в ближайшее время )
<[Raiden]> ну да, можешь просто галки ставить, как изменится
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 кстати, устаревшие ядра будут в подменю
<hivemind> А если GRUB обновить, есть шансы, что венда грузиться перестанет?(дуалбут)
<sharikoff> Мало
<[Raiden]> Ну, шансы всегда есть ) Хехе.
<sharikoff> Но есть
<[Raiden]> даже если вас съели - у вас два выхода (с)
<sharikoff> Ваще то должен подхватить
<krok> линукс миролюбивая система и уважает других в отличии от винды... будет грузиться на 95%
<hivemind> Ну по идее да
<hivemind> Просто у кого-то вроде после обновления grub венда при запуске BSoD выдавала
<sharikoff> Перепугалась
<krok> кстати а зачем его обновлять?
<krok> итак неплохо
<hivemind> Ну вроде да, но может возникнуть такая необходимость
<krok> это если еще одну ось воткнуть то тогда да
<krok> а так не вижу смысла
<[Raiden]> hivemind: ну всякое может быть. обсуждать случай который у кого-то где-то был как то не серьезно. Надо знать что делалось и т.д. И даж какой код бсода - может он вообще по другой причине :)
<hivemind> Возможно
<san4o> hivemind: бсод винды и груб мало зависымые вещи )
<[Raiden]> меню обновляется не только при обновлении груба. При обновлении ядра вызывается update-grub и возможно при ещё каких-то пакетах...
<sharikoff> Не при каких больше
<ruslan_> register hello_irc ru7lan@xakep.ru
<[Raiden]> и в общем груб 2 не шибко сложный, можно загрузить практически что угодно и убрать из меню любой пункт - почитать только надо )
<hivemind> Покурить? ))
<[Raiden]> или лучше уберите меню ваше, зачем на него смотреть каждый раз, пусть будет скрыто
<sharikoff> Я наблюдаю как кусочки груба передают управление операционной системе...
<sharikoff>  /me читает менторским голосом
<SergeyIT> sharikoff: а ты поэт )
<sharikoff> Как словоно из небытия проступают буквы
<sharikoff> LILO
<sharikoff> :)
<hivemind> Ох ты ж чёрт
<asper> wei ?
<sharikoff> О великий торвальдс говорю я себе
<hivemind> Нечаянно удалил из меню автозапуска bluetooth-applet
<sharikoff> Зачем же я не умея читать начал обновлять груб
<asper> гг
<hivemind> Никто команду не помнит?
<san4o> sharikoff: ты еще крышку с винчестера сними и оргстеклом замени будеш с линзой кластеры розсматривать =))))
<sharikoff> san4o: Тоньше надо быть.. Тоньше
<asper> ближе к полуночи у убунтушников снсоит крышу ))
<hivemind> Хелп! У меня вайн без этого апплета пахать отказывается!
<hivemind> ПиЧаЛьКа(((((
<ruslan_>  /msg NickServ identify pw_for_irc_)
<ruslan_> черт
<sharikoff> Спалился
<asper> ага
<asper> ))
<ruslan_> как пароль новый поставить
<ruslan_> ?
<ruslan_> ))
<SergeyIT> hivemind, а это не тот что в меню startup applications
<hivemind> Он, он
<sharikoff> Так же как и старый ставил
<hivemind> ruslan, sudo passwd user
<hivemind> Потом можешь ещё sudo passwd root
<ruslan_> я имею ввиду на чат
<sharikoff> Ттка надо регу дропнуть сначала
<ruslan_> или тут его нет?
<SergeyIT> hivemind, так включи
<hivemind> Я его нечаянно из startup потёр!
<hivemind> Промазал, хоте посмотреть команду
<SergeyIT> hivemind, там add есть
<hivemind> Ну, так я команду-то не знаю
<SergeyIT> hivemind, bluetooth-applet
<asper> ruslan система/ администратирование/ пользователи и группы
<sharikoff> asper:  на чат он говорит
<sharikoff> На чат
<asper> тюю
<sharikoff> Не на рута
<hivemind> Аа!
<hivemind> Тады чёрт его знает
<ruslan_> я тут просто впревые на ирс, еще не разобрался
<asper> у мя ваще паса нет.. я не заморачиваюсь ))
<ruslan_> ясно
<sharikoff> Вы походу даже не фкурили в каком он месте спалился
<asper> хто
<sharikoff> ruslan_: Сначало дропни регу ника
<sharikoff> Msg NickServ help
<ruslan_> ктото знает почему постоянно комп поддерживает сообщение с сервером barbadine.canonical.com?
<sharikoff> Потом зарегься роговой
<sharikoff> *поновой
<sharikoff> Емана т9
<ruslan_> тоесть соединение
<sharikoff> Наверно убунту ван?
<ruslan_> просто запустил вот в консоли netstan -an и увидил что постоянно поддерживается свять с этим серваком
<sharikoff> Netstat -nlp
<sharikoff> Или ss -ta
<asper> а как гаму под вайном запустить ?
<ruslan_> ок
<hivemind> Помогите, плз, настроить VKMusic 4 под вайн
<sharikoff> А вы зачем линукс то ставили
<sharikoff> Ребятки
<sharikoff> ?
<ruslan_> есть программа тоесть набор скриптов, называется playonlinux, через нее можно поставить гаму и запустить ее в вайне
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, это же круто!
<hivemind> Просто программ, подобных VKMusic я под линеь не нашёл
<hivemind> *линь
<sharikoff> Тогда зачем ставил?
<hivemind> Из-за возможности глубокой настройки и стабильности. Ну и opensource, конечно
<asper> playonlinux установил а найте немогу о как о_0
<SergeyIT> hivemind, опенсорс и под вин есть
<sharikoff> А ты великий копальщик в исходниках?
<asper> хде она вошла в меня ?
<hivemind> Сколько его под вин?:D
<asper> шарикофф эт ты со мной ?
<sharikoff> Какая разница то?
<sharikoff> asper: Нет
<sharikoff> Играйся
<SergeyIT> hivemind, много
<hivemind> Ну явно не столько, сколько под линь
<sharikoff> hivemind: А что тебе дает опенсорс?
<SergeyIT> hivemind, даже больше
<[Raiden]> hivemind: тебе качать музыку чтоли надо?
<asper> asper:
<asper> ой
<[Raiden]> я просто незнаю что такое VKMusic
<asper> эт прожка с контакта музыку качать
<hivemind> Ага
<hivemind> Лана, затролели ))
<[Raiden]> http://welinux.ru/post/312
<SergeyIT> раньше музыку слушали, а теперь качают... (
<[Raiden]> попробуй это
<sharikoff> И райден в очередной раз спасает заблудшего..
<[Raiden]> хотя не вижу смысла, на торентах альбомами прикольней качать )
<inkvizitor68sl> asper, VKTool для хрома
<hivemind> Ага, конечно
<hivemind> Особенно с 50кбайт каналом))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и savefrom.net
<[Raiden]> hivemind: )
<asper> а мож я мозиллу люблю ))
<inkvizitor68sl> asper, ну люби дальше.
<asper> шучу.. шучу
<sharikoff> Шутка не проканала
<sharikoff> :)
<SergeyIT> пора спать, а то тут про лубовь пошло
<asper> :)
<hivemind> А readme с зависимости в исходниках есть?
<[Raiden]> зачем ваще нужен вконтакт. Вот вам например песенка. Без гемороя , и регистрации можете послушать или скачать
<[Raiden]> http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=Paramore+-+Decode+%28Twilight+soundtrack%29
<sharikoff> Апт справится
<asper> что то PlayOnLinux приуныл... все чего то грузит и невидно грузит ли он что то вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], далеко не все есть
<hivemind> O SHI--
<inkvizitor68sl> там
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: а во вконтакте всё есть? )
<hivemind> У меня нет аккаунта на гугле
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], угу
<hivemind> А на исходники, по ходу, ссыль битая
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: как-то слаб оверится
<sharikoff>  Угу
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], ну окей, в вк больше музыки, чем на простоплеере =)
<sharikoff> Тем более простоплейер юзает базу вконтакта по музыке
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно всякой немейнстримовой
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, только проиндексировал не полностью
<inkvizitor68sl> .
<hivemind> You are attempting to perform an activity that you have insufficient permissions for. If you feel this is in error, please contact the project administrator.
<sharikoff> Это к инку
<sharikoff> :))
<def> помогите пожалуйста, не загружается гном на 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> гном или иксы?
<inkvizitor68sl> или гдм?
<def> загружается консоль в общем
<def> после обновления
<def> пишет чтото про plymouth
<[Raiden]> давай точно что пишется и ещё желательно /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<def> mountall: Отключение от Plymouth
<def> mountall: Не удалось выполнить команду Plymouth
<[Raiden]> Хм
<def> лог нужен?
<[Raiden]> а попробуй в грубе в меню нажать Е , и там splash изменить на nosplash и ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> Ну покажи если можешь
<def> минут через 5 вернусь
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, allow tcp from 92.124.0.0/18 to me dst-port 22
<inkvizitor68sl> будет же работать?
<inkvizitor68sl> в ipfw
<sharikoff> Да
<sharikoff> Pass in on ed0 proto tcp from any to self port ssh
<sharikoff> :)
<sharikoff> Так сексуальнее
<inkvizitor68sl> [f[//
<inkvizitor68sl> хах..
<asper> блин PlayOnLinux уже около 20 минут чего то грузит и непонятно когда закочиться
<sharikoff> И порт я всегда меняю
<sharikoff> На всякий..
<sharikoff> asper:  тебя не предупредили что ли
<asper> о чем
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а толку его менять, если туда доступ имеют 5 ipшников
<sharikoff> Он метров 600 качает
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: Aaa
<sharikoff> Ну да ну да..
<asper> ды... во зараза...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и теперь подсетка ненавистная
<sharikoff> Мне дали прикинь
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<sharikoff> После того как закончились адреса официально
<sharikoff> Дали 28 подсетку
<sharikoff> :))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так мало же
<sharikoff> Да мине хватит..
<inkvizitor68sl> ты не у рипна, к тому же, брал, наверное?
<inkvizitor68sl> закончились то они у рипна самого
<sharikoff> Да
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а у "реселлеров" их ещё много
<[Raiden]> группа играющая хевиметлу в духе 80-х http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=Sister+Sin
<sharikoff> У меня тока 2 подсети цешных
<sharikoff> И аска
<[Raiden]> сорь за офтоп )
<sharikoff> Не личные но есть
<sharikoff> Пустые абсолютно
<inkvizitor68sl> хых )
<sharikoff> Тут махновщина еще..
<oleg_> Привет
<Trollolo> splash вообще не было, вписал nosplash=true, ничего не изменилось кроме заставки
<Trollolo> а как содержимое лога сохранить куданибудь? там много слишком
<sharikoff> Ваше сотри
<sharikoff> Про сплеш
<sharikoff> Будет консольно грузицца
<Trollolo> у меня так и было
<sharikoff> А надо как?
<sharikoff> С картинкой?
<Trollolo> надо чтобы иксы загружались)
<sharikoff> А они не грузятся?
<Trollolo> да
<sharikoff> А гдм запущен?
<Trollolo> как это проверить?
<snork> привет всем, такая проблема: поставил убунту, но при установке не посмотрел и кликнул "далее" на выборе языка, и теперь у меня по умолчанию стоит английский, а русского нет в настройках.. как можно поставить русский язык?
<sharikoff> Trollolo: Ps ax
<sharikoff> :))
<Trollolo> это команда?
<Trollolo> еще я пробовал драйвера ati переустановить
<Cache2> помогите восстановить файловую систему etx4
<Trollolo> но они не встали
<sharikoff> Аа
<Cache2> при проверке на ошибки e2fsck пишет странные цифры и после killed
<Cache2> при проверке fsck пишет ошибку 9 судя по сумме 1 - ошибки исправлены 8-во время проверки возникли ошибки
<sharikoff> Надо проверять размонтированную
<sharikoff> Фс
<Cache2> я с диска загрузился
<sharikoff> Иначе не исправит
<sharikoff> И перемонтируй в режим чтения записи
<hivemind> Хм, а я думал, что отсутствие 11.04 netbook edition - фейк
<Cache2> загрузился с диска. зашел в режим восстановления. запустил консоль  не используя файловую систему
<Cache2> у меня она вообще не смонтирована
<[Raiden]> я не силен в этом. Если фсцк не оечит, почитай чем вытащить хотя бы часть
<sharikoff> Cache2: А проверял тогда чо ты?
<[Raiden]> может быть photorec из пакета тестдиск
<sharikoff> Диск?
<Cache2> /dev/srv/root lvm раздел
<Cache2> Райден ты прав
<Cache2> но данные всегда вытощу
<Cache2> у меня только фотки важные
<sharikoff> Я всегда грузился в сингл
<sharikoff> И там проверял
<sharikoff> Хз как с диска
<sharikoff> Fsck -y
<sharikoff> И поперло
<Cache2> не помогает
<Cache2> он проходит pass 1
<Cache2> долго причем
<Cache2> минуты две
<Cache2> после следующую фазу в которой пишет цифры что то вроде 803345555  803234555
<Cache2> а потом влед за цифрами пишет killed
<Cache2> и так каждый раз
<Cache2> снова и снова
<sharikoff> Ну значит имхо глобальный трандец
<Cache2> видимо ничего сделать не могу или что то не так делаю
<Cache2> вроде есть возможность через суперблок
<sharikoff> Бекапицца надо
<Cache2> самособой
<sharikoff> :) сорри за сарказм.. Сам попадал
<Cache2> у меня домашний переживу
<Cache2> бекапы есть
<Cache2> из инфы только фотки с отпуска 20 гигов
<Cache2> остальное можно убить бесследно. но фотки знаю что вытащу
<Cache2> просто настроить сегодня хочется
<Cache2> и спать хочется
<Cache2> и фильм посмотреть хочется
<Cache2> и пива тоже очень хочется:-)
<sharikoff> Аа
<Cache2> извините за флуд
<Cache2> а не знает никто как восстановить через e2fsck -b ?
<Cache2> только у меня ext4 а он просит ext2
<sharikoff> http://runos.ru/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=70&pop=1&page=0
<sharikoff> Чем могу..
<Cache2> большое спасибо за помощь
<Cache2> пойду отдыхать
<Cache2> все хорошего воскресенья
<Serg_G> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Serg_G! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Serg_G> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Serg_G! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Serg_G> привет
<Serg_G> нужна помощь по настройке L2TP в Ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> Serg_G, быдлайн?
<Ariec1> Привет всем
<Serg_G> киевстар
<Serg_G> ну тот же билайн
<inkvizitor68sl> Serg_G, http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2539_l2tp_vpn_debian_linux_beeline_pptp.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> самый кошерный и универсальный спосоьб
<Serg_G> спс
<Serg_G> сейчас почитаю
<aleksei> nbn
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-13
<Lynk> Есть кто не спит?
<Lynk> Нужна помощь обладателей сайтов на DLE, где редактируется строка "Поиск по сайту...", точнее говоря где редактируется цвет этого текста?
<Abbattar_> привет
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<Guest46298> Народ с ДВ есть 7
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Guest46298> господа я спикать тока по русски могу. что слышно по обстановке в японии 7
<skai> @voice Guest46298
<Guest46298> в новостях хаус читал руских не выпускают из страны
<skrishi> Guest46298: apt-get install liferea
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Guest46298 about v
<ubuntuhelp> Guest46298, please see my private message
<Guest46298> ушел.
<skrishi> интересно.. много народу обеспокоено японией? )
<skai> неужто до сих пор непонятно, что мы не новостной канал, и если нужны новости про японию или обсуждение их землятресения - идти надо в гугл?
<skrishi> ну.. наверное люди не понимают этого.. привыкли сбда ходит тут и спрашивают )
<skrishi> сюда*
<skrishi> skai, к тебе тоже в приват часто лезут? ))
<skai> skrishi: а те, кто понимают - зачем им подыгрывают и развивают флуд?
<skai> skrishi: от привата я давно отучил людей
<skrishi> skai, как? тоже хочу
<skai> ubuntuhelp: please tell skrishi about pm
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi, please see my private message
<skrishi> ух.. это нужно записать
<Guest46298> чото рамблер странно тупит :/ коменты чото не проходят
<Guest46298> подскажите где не предвзятых аналитиков почитать. ото сижу как на пороховой бочке
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Guest46298 about google
<ubuntuhelp> Guest46298, please see my private message
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Guest46298 about forum
<cerber_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<svarog> как проблему решить при запускании видео в плеере с ютуба вот такая ошибка Обнаружена ошибка в дополнительной библиотеке GStreamer
<svarog> есть кто живой?
<skai> svarog: нет
<svarog> skai, как на флешку скопировать? пишет что разрешена только для чтения
<AndreX> смонтировать её в rw
<skai> svarog: перемонтируй для записи или забудь
<svarog> skai, как перемонтировать?
<AndreX> svarog: man mount
<svarog> AndreX, а поподробнее?
<AndreX> sudo mount -t vfat -o utf8,rw /dev/sdd1 /media/flash
<svarog> AndreX, точки монтирования не существует
<AndreX> а ты на свою поменяй
<AndreX> и флешку на свою
<AndreX> sudo mount -t vfat -o utf8,rw /dev/sdx -флешка(или чё там у тебя) /media/точка монтирования
<svarog> AndreX, а точка монтирования это что писать там?
<AndreX> папку куда монтировать флешку
<AndreX> /media/ поменяй на /mnt и больше ничего туда не пиши - примонтируеться в /mnt
<svarog> mount: неверный ключ -- «e»
<svarog> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<svarog>        mount -h                 : print this help
<svarog>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<svarog>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<svarog> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<svarog> The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
<svarog> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<svarog>        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<svarog>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<svarog>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<svarog>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<svarog> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<svarog> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<svarog> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<svarog>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<AndreX> мде
<svarog> or move a subtree:
<svarog>        mount --move olddir newdir
<skai> @kick svarog
<svarog> One can change the type of mount containing the directory dir:
<svarog> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<skai> !paste | svarog
<ubuntuhelp> svarog: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<svarog> виноват исправлюсь
<svarog> AndreX, Мужик выручай, ехать надо в другой город тут файлы на флешку не могу забросить...
<svarog> skai, как на флешку файлы скопировать?
<AndreX> у тебя флешка щас примонтирована ну ты её видеш у себя ?
<svarog> AndreX, да,
<AndreX> mount чё покажет на пасту
<vich68rus> а в чём тогда вопрос?
<cerber> модем реально разогнать или не заморачивотся
<AndreX> с горки
<skai> cerber: реально.кинь с крыши 9-ти этажки с грузом.разгонится сильно
<cerber> ок усек
<nAgoHaK> ку
<nAgoHaK> FoxHound:
<skai> nAgoHaK: она на соседнем канале
<nAgoHaK> o_O
<Umren> lol
<FoxHound> nAgoHaK: ая?
<nAgoHaK> skai: я тут захотел поздороваться
<cerber> какой торрэнт трекер поставить7
<FoxHound> кещккуте
<FoxHound> rtorrent)
<skai> FoxHound: это не трекер, а клиент
<FoxHound> а как можно трекер поставить?
<skai> FoxHound: дык.на хостинге поднять свой треккер на пхпбб например
<Guest72945> чем отличается chrome от chromium?
<bosyi> привет. установил себе поверх убунту макубунту. и там автоматом завелись все еффекты куба рабочего стола. подскажите : куб вращается по нажатию средней кнопки мыши, НО только если она находится на рабочем столе, если она находися на каком-то ок
<bosyi> не то не вражается. хелп
<bosyi> эс!
<bosyi> стрл+альт+кнопка2
<vladim> подскажите как войти в систему в однопользовательском режиме 'single' .Надо следать клон на другом винте
<Cache2> привеет. в апаче есть сильные? есть два сервера один host.ru второй srv.host.ru нужно что бы апач по запросу http://host.ru/srv открывал второй сервер. а в браузере стояла вышеуказанная строка
<Guest1259> Privet!
<Guest1259> Kto pomojet?
<AndreX> раскладка?
<Guest1259> Привет!
<Guest1259> Кто поможет?
<rapidsp> аск же
<Guest1259> Как перейти на базовую ubuntu 10.04 с sabily 10.04 ?
<nAgoHaK> o_O
<rapidsp>  sudo apt-get purge sabily* ?
<rapidsp> хотя не факт конечн
<vladim> привет всем!
<vladim> подскажите как вкл однопользовательский режим
<Guest1259> а других вариатов нет?
<AndreX> зайти в безопасный или через лайв сд и копируй систему
<Guest1259>  sudo apt-get purge sabily*  а мои настройки и проги останутся?
<Cache2> подскажите как можно один сайт на нескольких серверах разместить. web сервер apache
<AndreX> vladim: хотя я копировал из текущего пользователя и ничего не мудрил
<vladim> тогда останутся и настройки и обновления?))
<AndreX> да
<AndreX> тока нужно чтоб при копировании он права сохранял
<vladim> Andrex, спасибо! Тогда посл.вопрос: размеры разделов соблюдать обязательно или дост отформат акронисом?
<AndreX> ну главное чтоб не меньше заносимых на них данных были
<AndreX> можно ещё вот так клонировать dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda bs=2M
<vladim> ну эт понятно.А про однорользовательский в книжке написано,может как раз для того чтобы с правами не мудрить...))
<AndreX> всё равно придёться
<vladim> спасибо попробую )
<AndreX> cp -fvr или cp -a
<TheThing> чотут
<alexandr> ку всем
<chelaxe> ку
<alexandr> народ подскажите мне почему микрофон не работает в скайпе?
<vich68rus> в настройках звука выбрано устройство с input/output?
<alexandr> а если нет?
<alexandr> всё выбрано
<dRaziel> привет всем!)
<alexandr> ку тебе
<alexandr> народ подскажите что с микрофоном делать?
<SergeyIT> включить
<alexandr> он включен,но не работает
<aleksei`> всем привет
<alexandr> микрофон genius
<dRaziel> aleksei`: хай
<SergeyIT> настроить в alsamixer?
<alexandr> как alsamixer поставить?
<dRaziel> хм, подскажите, дана сеть 10.хх.хх.хх как сделать так чтобы она невидела мой сервер в сети? в iptables dropнуть но как правельней правило прописать?
<dRaziel> прост 2 pppoe сервера в сети эт война какаято))
<SergeyIT> alexandr, atp-get install alsamixer или через синаптик, как-то так
<SergeyIT> sudo apt*
<alexandr> можно и черец центр приложений поставить
<SergeyIT> alexandr, не юзаю, не скажу (
<aleksei`> а в чём разница: apt-get install и aptitude install?
<dRaziel> разные программы так скажем
<aleksei`> но функция одна у них ведь
<dRaziel> поидее да
<dRaziel> aptitude англ как помнится и если просто вписать aptitude то в консоли покажет список пакетов
<aleksei`> именно
<SergeyIT> а аптитюд разве не выпилили?
<aleksei`> походу нет раз я им пользуюсь :)
<dRaziel> блин какже сервер отделить от сети =\ INPUT или Forward делать =\
<alexandr> SergeyIT а как запустить то алса миксер то?
<SergeyIT> в консоле - alsamixer
<dRaziel> на каком порту pppoe держится знает кто?
<KupuJlJl> всем привет!
<total__> прив
<Repnina> пишу в ubuntu. ) буквы русские?
<AndreX> не, китайские
<AndreX> Repnina: чё сломал?
<KupuJlJl> как в finch зайти в эту комнату?? ничего не получается...
<Repnina> я девушка )
<AndreX> KupuJlJl:  /join #ubuntu-ru?
<Repnina> у меня очень странная штука - граб то грузится нормально, то убунту грузится без него. версия 9.10
<AndreX> Repnina: ой простите))
<Repnina> AndreX, ничего страшного )
<AndreX> Repnina: а чёнибудь кроми убунту там стоит
<Repnina> да нет, только убунту. одна 2.31, другая 2.15, хотя ставила я только одну, но обновления без обновления до версии 10.04 ставила
<AndreX> shift при загрузке появиться меню груба
<Repnina> а это не страшно, что загрузчик не всегда появляется? )))) спасибо
<AndreX> это странно но не страшно
<Repnina> а то у меня просто до обновления была мессага о неисправности ядра 0_0 хотя я только ваймакс ставила, вроде больше ничего не делала
<Repnina> вообще 9.10 как должна на acer aspire one работать, нормально? никто не в курсе?
<AndreX> да должна
<habumru> а зачем тебе такая старая ubuntu?))
<Repnina> просто только на ней yota встроенная заработала )
<habumru> ff
<habumru> аа
<Repnina> на 10.04 не стала
<Repnina> и на 10.10 тоже
<Repnina> йота - это вообще пляски с бубном три дня были )
<Repnina> надеюсь, в следующей версии как-то попроще будет с инетом )
<Repnina> сорри, если что не то говорю, просто делюсь впечатлениями )))
<habumru> да все так)) я не сомневался что там жесть будет
<Repnina> ага. причем в мане на e-machines и вообще в нете неправильно дефисы стоят, без них ничего не получалось
<habumru> слушайте а как в htb не шейпить локальный трафик, т.е. скачивать файлы минуя шейпер
<habumru> RULE=192.168.1.2,
<habumru> как-то так должно быть
<habumru> не могу в интернете нарыть
<habumru> *скачивать файлы с сервера
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Есть контакт.
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<AndreX> re
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: Привет!
<Nika_> рребята, почему в браузере переодически пропадает звук, а если браузер перезапустить звук снова появляется.. в плеере вроде нормально поет, а вот в браузере фигня такая, чего сделать можно чтобы музыку слушать можно было не перезапускает бр
<Nika_> аузеры?
<_GerarD_> ttp://itmages.ru/image/view/146172/b839280e
<_GerarD_> Зацените изврат))4
<korvin> h забыл
<Nika_> макинтош)
<_GerarD_> Ага
<_GerarD_> Это убунту под мак))
<Nika_> ы
<korvin> не звизди =)
<korvin> это мак и есть
<_GerarD_> ыть =))
<korvin> только мне Colloquy для ирц больше нравится
<_GerarD_> я с убунты больно к пилджину привык
<Nika_> чего ж сделать то..(
<_GerarD_> он мне просто объединяет все уч]тки… а их около 8
<irbis> Всем привет ребят вопрос возможно такое что не хватка питания на систему стояит видюха гефорк гтс 240 и 3 жестянки при игра или копиравание фалойлов система торомозит
<irbis> Живые есть ?
<AndreX> а бп наскока ватт?
<irbis> 350
<irbis> При одном диске система в норме
<AndreX> недолжно
<irbis> может из за последовательного соединения пистания на диске?
<AndreX> если на видюхе охлождялка мощная то наверно захлёбываеться бп
<irbis> inno 3D охлождалка
<hivemind> Хай
<hivemind> Иногда бывает, что комп зависает при выключении, как поправить? Mint 9
<AndreX> irbis: 400-450 надо хотябы
<irbis> Я вот тоже думаю питание менят надо
<habumru> +
<AndreX> -
<irbis> =
<Andante> Ну сколько мне еще с этим +v сидеть?
<AndreX> ну не смертельно же
<hivemind> AndreX, как это? Карма портится же ))
<Nika_> бгг
<AndreX> ничё я вчера по пьяне ваще бан попросил но мне войс почемуто дали ))
<aleksei`> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/146189/7b2ed24e
<inkvizitor68sl> интересная картина
<AndreX> мде
<AndreX> это у тебя так?
<inkvizitor68sl> AndreX, ага
<inkvizitor68sl> AndreX, обрати внимание на время, которое я провел в инете
<inkvizitor68sl> в январе
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> стабильно
<hivemind> inkvizitor68sl, на торрентах сидишь, буржуин?
<AndreX> скорей всего сервак
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: слабо как то по трафику
<AndreX> прикол то главное не в трафике а почти в 32 двух днях в январе
<hivemind> На некоторое время нужна
<hivemind> ICQ 7.2
<hivemind> Wine выдаёт fixme:msxml:domdoc_setProperty Unknown property L"NewParser"
<hivemind> fixme:msxml:support_error_InterfaceSupportsErrorInfo (0x1332d8)->({2933bf95-7b36-11d2-b20e-00c04f983e60})
<inkvizitor68sl> hivemind, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], нормально, я же на работе качаю много
<hivemind> inkvizitor68sl, не знаешь, как решить?
<AndreX> hivemind: #winehq
<AndreX> или гугл
<hivemind> Ага
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: слушай.а это нормально, что трейсрут на любой адресс ничего не делает?тока тридцать хопов звездочек дает.и ни одного адресом
<Zaxer>  добрый день вам
<qqqeee> вечер же ))
<AndreX> у всех по разному
<qqqeee> во-во. Сахалин вообще спит уже
<dreamOff> мырмыр
<AndreX> ??? ??
<inkvizitor68sl> dreamOff, мяу мяу
<SergeyIT> болтуны всё те же )
<AndreX> ага
<Abbattar_> Здравствуйте, сегодня встретился с такой неприятной штукой
<Abbattar_> libgl-dev и libglu-dev
<Abbattar_> нет этих пакетов в репах для моей убунты
<Andante> Убунта запускается на процессорах без cmov?
<Abbattar_> , что теперь делать не в курсах, а они нужны
<mozilla_92> fe
<hivemind> Abbattar, подключи репы с этими пакетами
<mozilla_92> Всем привет
<mozilla_92> Такой вопрос
<mozilla_92> насчет звучки
<total__> прив
<AndreX> Abbattar_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404223
<mozilla_92> почему не работает на новых ядрах
<mozilla_92> 2,65,35-27
<mozilla_92> отказывается обновлятья драйвер
<mozilla_92> не наю че уж делать
<AndreX> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<mozilla_92> мне кто нить поможет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mozilla_92> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<mozilla_92> 1!!!!!!!!!!!
<mozilla_92> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mozilla_92> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<skai> @kick mozilla_92
<mozilla_92>  :(
<cyberone> @kick mozilla_92
<cyberone> меня никто не слушается :(
<AndreX> ))
<mozilla_92> !!
<skai> @voice cyberone
<mozilla_92> Please help!
<AndreX> cyberone: ты правила читал?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell mozilla_92 about ask
<ubuntuhelp> mozilla_92, please see my private message
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell mozilla_92 about q
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell mozilla_92 about rules
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell cyberone about rules
<ubuntuhelp> cyberone, please see my private message
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell cyberone about v
<mozilla_92> че за правила?
<AndreX> http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<mozilla_92> ну прочитал
<mozilla_92> а помогать мне кто будет?
<mozilla_92> че то не понял!
<_GerarD_> artus|znc|: тут?
<total__> mozilla_92, в гугле искал?
<AndreX> !forum | mozilla_92
<ubuntuhelp> mozilla_92: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<mozilla_92> не помогло
<mozilla_92> тама тож не нают
<total__> как карта зовется
<mozilla_92> ALC655
<mozilla_92> она норм работает на ядре 2.65.35-25
<mozilla_92> а на болле новом сама по себе отключается без спроса
<mozilla_92> 2.65.35-27
<AndreX> ??
<total__> mozilla_92 в логах смотрел мож что есть?
<mozilla_92> и после обновления ядра я попытался обновить звуковой драйвер но он не заработал
<mozilla_92> а работает тока на старом ядре
<mozilla_92> а где логи?
<total__> /var/log
<AndreX> ща начнётся
<Repnina> в ubuntu есть аналоги sony vegas и pinnacle? мне не фатально нужно, но желательно )
<irbis> Народ кто помнит как называется программа нижнего дополнительного блока
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell mozilla_92 about paste
<ubuntuhelp> mozilla_92, please see my private message
<DropSQL> здравствуйте
<total__> DropSQL, прив
<Repnina> DropSQL, привет )
<alexandr> ку всем
<hivemind> А через что лучше обновляться?
<hivemind> upgrad?
<hivemind> *e
<total__> alexandr, прив
<alexandr> народ подскажите как через терминал скайп удалить?
<Repnina> жду ответа  про sony vegas ;) где можно посмотреть аналоги?
<hivemind> dist-upgrede?
<hivemind> *a
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, как настроить поддержку 3d в ubuntu, wine? видео radeon hd4850 :) поприетарные драйвера стали с репозиториев сами когда установил убунту
<hivemind> alexandr, sudo aptitude remove skype
<alexandr> спс hivemind
<DropSQL> 3d в целом в системе вроде работает, а в wine нет
<alexandr> он ошибку пишет
<alexandr> при удаление скайпа в центре приложений он пишет ошибку
<alexandr> и через терминал тоже
<DropSQL>  alexandr: какую?
<irbis> так и не помог не кто
<skai> irbis: и не помогут.тебе на #extrasensoric идти
<DropSQL>  skai: а мне подскажете куда компать? :)
<skai> DropSQL: нет.ати не юзал
<DropSQL> skai: а в целом найти в чем ошибка, почему в wine не рабоатет 3d? :)
<skai> DropSQL: тоже на №
<alexandr> E: не удалось обнаружить файл пакета это означает то что вам вручную
<skai> DropSQL: тоже на #extrasensoric
<skai> DropSQL: ибо только там помогут, не зная, что вайн говорит на попытку запустить 3Д
<DropSQL> skai: :) ты гениален :) это глупа твоя фраза :) если знаешь как найти ошибку - скажи что поставить и как протестить :)
<DropSQL> skai: щас выложу весь лог...
<_GerarD_> !paste > DropSQL
<ubuntuhelp> DropSQL, please see my private message
<alexandr> как можно ещё удалить скайп если он ошибку пишет?
<skai> alexandr: apt-cache search skype
<DropSQL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579817/
<_GerarD_> DropSQL директ икс ставил?
<AndreX> alexandr: sudo apt-get remove skype прорбовал?
<alexandr> да пробовал ошибку выдаёт
<DropSQL> skai: вот лог, я по сути ни менб, ничего не вижу... когда методом слепого тыка запускаю - сейровно чёрный экран :) в контре всё запускается но фпс около 1 в секу :)
<DropSQL> alexandr: какую? :) мож дело не в скайпе? :)
<alexandr> не помню какую ошибку
<_GerarD_> DropSQL что говорит glxgears
<skai> DropSQL: дрова точно проприетарные?или открытые из комплекта дистра?
<DropSQL> skai: поприетарные :) ещё и предупредил убунту что поприетарные :)
<DropSQL> $ glxgears
<DropSQL> 19707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3941.223 FPS
<DropSQL> 19488 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3897.562 FPS
<skai> DropSQL: в ати контрол центре был?
<DropSQL> да
<DropSQL> skai: что там искать7 :)
<AndreX> alexandr: такую? E:Не удалось обнаружить файл пакета skype. Это может означать, что вам придётся вручную исправить этот пакет (возможно, пропущен arch)
<alexandr> нет не эту
<skai> DropSQL: пункт "вырвать атишку и поставить нвидию" :)
<_GerarD_> DropSQL чини вайн… ставь директ икс посредвом winetricks
<DropSQL> _GerarD_: скачал уже настроеную с вайном :) вроде как должно работать :) а для контры действительно директикс не ставил... :)
<Repnina> кстати, а нужна помощь с переводом ubuntu? )) хотела бы помочь в разработке )
<alexandr> ошибка вот:Похоже в коде приложения aptdaemon есть ошибка, программы, которая позволяет устанавливать/удалять приложения и выполнять прочие задачи, связанные с управлением пакетами. Сообщите об этой ошибке на http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug и повторите сн
<alexandr> ова.
<_GerarD_> winecfg посмотри там библиотеки вообще есть?
<alexandr> что с ней делать?
<skai> alexandr: переустановить аптдемона
<alexandr> skai как его переустоновить?
<alexandr> народ подскажите как переустановить аптдемона?
<hivemind> Ох ты же ж чёрт
<AndreX> alexandr: sudo dpkg --configure -a попробуй
<hivemind> Чуть в менеджере обновлений пакеты с первым уровнем важности не обновил
<hivemind> 10 минт мне не нужен, 9 хватает )
<cyberone> AndreX, а ты точно его из пакета ставил?
<AndreX> cyberone: эт не я
<AndreX> пошол ка я спать
<DropSQL> _GerarD_: там их куча :( добавлять можно по одной...
<DropSQL> _GerarD_: кстати как поставить winetricks?
<_GerarD_> скачай скрипт и запусти в терминале\
<_GerarD_> !winetricks | DropSQL
<ubuntuhelp> DropSQL: winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<_GerarD_> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<_GerarD_> sudo chmod +x winetricks не забудь
<Nika_> ррииибятаа
<DropSQL> сделал, сенкс :) а как включить библиотеки в wine?
<skai> _GerarD_: по ссылке все рассказано:)
<_GerarD_> усли ставишь директ икс через вайнтрикс, библиотеки включаются автоматом
<Nika_> меня сюда к вам послали.  Запускаю  qutim, через секунд 10 он сам закрывается, вот чего пишет  http://paste.org.ru/?bgz26m, чего сделать чтобы он нормально запускадся и не вылетал?
<skai> Nika_: во первых здравствуйте. во вторых - рЕбята. в третьих ставил как? сам собирал или из реп?
<Nika_> =(
<serjsmolin> Здравствуйте всем!
<Nika_> эм
<DropSQL> serjsmolin: сенкс :)
<DropSQL> serjsmolin: ой, привет :) извиняюсь
<DropSQL> _GerarD_:  сенкс :)
<serjsmolin> Есть проблема с kubuntu, могу расчитывать на помошь здеся?
<Nor8> Как убрать cups  из автозагрузки, кто знает?
<serjsmolin> Или мне идтить к буржуям за советом? =)
<artus> !ask | serjsmolin
<ubuntuhelp> serjsmolin: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Nika_> skai. сначала ввела sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim потом sudo apt-get update
<Nika_> и он сам начал устанавливать
<skai> Nika_: значит удали все, что связано с кутимом.и переустанови.
<Nika_> а какой командой удалять?
<skai> удалишь все связаное - не забудь autoremove проверить зависимости
<serjsmolin> Спасибо! Сабж: Имеется монитор Sams??? LD220Z, в нем есть сенсорный экран. Не могу его настроить, в параметрах системы ->  Устройствах ввода сенсорная панель не определяется, в xinput list он выводит его как клавиатуру. Что делать?
<skai> serjsmolin: utouch ставил?
<serjsmolin> sudo apt-get install utouch?
<serjsmolin> 2 skai говорит самая последняя версия стоит, что делать?
<skai> serjsmolin: ставить венду.
<skai> serjsmolin: мультитач в линуксе пока еще только пилят
<serjsmolin> 2 skai а просто тач мона?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell serjsmolin about google
<ubuntuhelp> serjsmolin, please see my private message
<skai> serjsmolin: только так
<serjsmolin> 2 skai а он так и должен быть в списке клавиатур?
<Nika_> skai ага удалила, теперь командой apt-get install qutim устанавливать?
<skai> Nika_: теперь проверь apt-get autoremove
<Nika_> проверила
<Nika_> удалилось
<skai> теперь конфиги в хомяке вычисти
<Nika_> гдегде
<alexandr> подскажите как пользоваться дропбоксом?
<skai> alexandr: берешь.и пользуешься
<alexandr> там всё по англ
<skai> alexandr: они при реге тебе даж в картинках показывают
<skai> alexandr: а у тебя в школе был французский?или немецкий?
<alexandr> немецкий
<skai> alexandr: ну тогда погугли блоги русскоязычные или немецкоязычные
<alexandr> ок
<alexandr> народ и всё таки не могу удалить скайп
<hivemind> alexandr, а в чём дело?
<Nika_> skai вычистила, теперь можно устанавливать?
<skai> Nika_: да.ставь.пока тока кутим и то, что он предложит
<alexandr> hivemind да при удаление всякие ошибки пишет
<hivemind> alexandr, выложи вывод на paste.pro
<Nika_> да ну емаееееее
<hivemind> Чёёрт
<hivemind> Гуглохром убил
<hivemind> Сохранить пароль для этого сайта? Да/Никогда не сохранять
<hivemind> :D
<skai> Nika_: ты после добавления репа апт-гет апдейт делал?
<Nika_> apt-get remove qutim и apt-get install qutim сделала
<Nika_>  
<skai> apt-get purge qutim* && apt-get autoremove && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim
<skai> Nika_: сделай sudo -s
<skai> и потом apt-get purge qutim* && apt-get autoremove && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim запусти строку
<Nika_> он и так под рутом
<skai> соглашаясь на все его вопросы
<Nika_> все вроде
<Nika_> сделала
<Nika_> все равно он сам закрывается
<alexandr> вот какую ошибку он выдаёт Похоже в коде приложения aptdeamon есть ошибка программы которая позволяет устанавливать/удалять приложения и выполнять прочие задачи связанные управлениями пакетами.Сообщите об этой ошибке http://launchpad.net/aptdeamon/+filebug и по
<alexandr> вторите снова
<Nika_> блин ну чего ж делать (
<skai> Nika_: ошибка таже?че говорит, запуская через консоль?
<Nika_> http://paste.org.ru/?ifdfm7
<Nika_> та же вроде
<skai> Nika_: твою то мать
<skai> Nika_: запусти от юзера, а не от рута
<Nika_> ну чего(
<Nika_> http://paste.org.ru/?rmd3pp
<skai> /home/nika/.config/qutim удали эту  папку и запусти от юзера снова
<Nika_> .config а так такого нет
<skai> Nika_: папки и фаилы, начинающиеся с точки - скрытые
<skai> кто в руби понимает?
<skai> @devoice Andante sharikoff[away] skai
<skai> @devoice Andante "sharikoff[away]" skai
<alexandr> руби объектно-ориентированное програмирование
<skai> alexandr: ты силен или нет
<skai> ?
<alexandr> нет не силён я в нём
<_d0t> приветы
<_d0t> у меня вопрос: как добавить свою страницу в центр справки KDE в Kubuntu?
<skai> _d0t: /join #kde и там уже спрашивай
<_d0t> ух.. ок
<_d0t> а где хотя бы эти страницы лежат в kubuntu?
<Viktor> проблема с gcdemu. Установил через центр приложений. Но нигде его не вижу. Как его активировать?
<skai> Viktor: открой терминал и там введи название проги
<alexandr>  а как аптдемона переустановить кто знает?
<Viktor> Вводил. command not found
<Viktor> если ввожу  cdemu то открывается список команд. если gcdemu, то not found
<Nika_> во
<Viktor> на форуме все пишут, установи cdemu и активируйте аплет. Как?
<skai> Viktor: правой кнопкой по панели и добавить на панель
<Viktor> <skai> получилось. Спасибо. 3 день в линуксе, пока все в новь
<alexandr> как установить аптдемона то?
<skai> !q1 | alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<chemodan71> ку
<sidold> дарова
<sidold> всем
<sid_old> всем привет
<jlewka> привет
<hivemind> Да чёртов гуглохром!!!
<hivemind> Что опять с расширением!
<ubuntu111> Всем привет
<yurau> прив
<KeyMan1> Хи. Подскажите как при помощи консоли создать каталог названием которого будет текущая дата?
<ubuntuser12343> привет,.. если aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel выдает список "конфликтует", это плохо?
<ubuntuser12343> KeyMan1: http://lna.org.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1721.0;wap2
<KeyMan1> ubuntuser12343: Спасибо, но по отдельности я знаю команды для создания каталога и отображения даты, а как этот объединить - создать каталог у которого имя - дата!?!?
<ubuntuser12343> KeyMan1: mkdir `date +%Y%H%M%S`
<KeyMan1> ubuntuser12343: нет. создает папку с именем date +%Y%H%M%S
<ubuntuser12343> KeyMan1: mkdir /home/user/`date +%Y%H%M%S` а, так?
<KeyMan1> Все отлично, я понял свою ошибку... Я ставил '' вместо ``
<ubuntuser12343> понятно
<KeyMan1> ubuntuser12343: спс
<ubuntuser12343> KeyMan1: сам не знал :)
<KeyMan1> Что именно?
<ubuntuser12343> как создавать папки по дате
<xmichael91> ребята, помогите настроить сеть:) имеется сервер, к которому хочу подключаться по wifi (через рутер) и изернет (напрямую) одновременно. на данный момент пытаюсь настроить eth интерфейсы, но мой ноут упорно не получает айпи
<xmichael91> вернее через ifconfig для eth0 видно только ip6 адрес
<xmichael91> сервер, соответственно к рутеру через eth0 и к буку через eth1 должен быть
<KeyMan1> ubuntuser12343: я долбился с этими '' и ничего не получалось... думал какой-то ключ нужен МКДиру через переменные пытался как -то нифига , а все оказалось настолько просто)
<ubuntuser12343> KeyMan1: ну да, если знать как! в линукс все просто
<KeyMan1> тада.. все просто..)))) Просто когда знаешь)
<ubuntuser12343> KeyMan1: ну да
<ubuntuser12343> а я вот никак ускорение не могу на интеловской встроенной видеокарте включить
<nrik> всем привет
<nrik> где искать, если в tty проблем с кодировкой нет, а в GUI - есть?
 * nrik Ubuntu 10.10 Xfce4
<ubuntuser12343> не могу понять, почему /etc/X11/xorg.conf нету, в убунту 10.10 где он должен быть?
<xmichael91> ubuntuser12343, там его по дефолту нет, если свежая система,он не нужен для той версии иксов
<xmichael91> "не требуется" - вернее
<ubuntuser12343> xmichael91: но без него видеокарту не смогу настроить верно?
<xmichael91> ubuntuser12343, ага
<xmichael91> ubuntuser12343, создаешь его и настраиваешь
<ubuntuser12343> отличная новость :)
<hivemind> ubuntuser12343, кажется, при установке дров он появляется сам же
<ubuntuser12343> xmichael91: т.е., с нуля рисовать полный конфиг, а автоматом как? xserver-xorg-video-intel поставил, а конфига нет
<xmichael91> ubuntuser12343, тогда либо man драйвера читать, обычно там пишут, либо офсайт
<hivemind> А видеокарта какая?
<KeyMan1>  и еще вопросик. 10.04. при загрузке отключается num lock где это пофиксить? в биосе все нормально...
<nrik> где искать, если в tty проблем с кодировкой нет, а в GUI - есть?
<ubuntuser12343> hivemind: VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 03)
<hivemind> Интегрированный... Тады не знаю
<ubuntuser12343> на форуме внятного ничего не нашел, по идее и что-то старое стояло работало, подключил ppa-ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates скачал оттуда, работает так же без 3д и прочего ускорения, до компиза далеко в общем
<xmichael91> ubuntuser12343, а проприетарных нет дров на нее?
<ubuntuser12343> xmichael91: получается что нету, вайфай воткнул система сразу предложила проприетарные поставить, а с видеокартой тишина, но если есть, то должны быть в репозитариях?
<xmichael91> по идее да, ну или через jockey-kde или как там, можно посмотреть
<ubuntuser12343> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes вот здесь есть решение, но не могу понять что делать. обновить ядро получается нужно прежде? вместо 2.6.35-22 поставить 2.6.37
<xmichael91> можно вот отсюда попробовать конфиг: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<xmichael91> похожие проблемы
<xmichael91> поставить UXA ускорение
<_GerarD_> !nooova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<_GerarD_> Ыть =)
<_GerarD_> Простите)
<ubuntuser12343> Kernel modules: intelfb, а у меня lspci -vv выдает Kernel modules: 8139too, 8139cp
<ubuntuser12343> для меня это запредельное, непонятное, страшные методики
<xmichael91> а конфиг попробовал?
<XuMuK> ку
<twoD-2517> q
<ubuntuser12343> xmichael91: нет
<ubuntuser12343> xmichael91:  он нужен весь, а не кусок, верно?
<xmichael91> ubuntuser12343, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3ja2B31z
<_1Na][> как rhythmbox заставить проигрывать весь плэйлист
<_1Na][> ото один темарь крутит и потом стапэ
<ubuntuser12343> xmichael91: теперь монитор определяется, и разрешение поменять можно, спасибо :)
<xmichael91> а 3д так и не идет?
<skrishi> artus, ты тут?
<artus> skrishi, угу ) перешивал роутер)
<skrishi> artus: ты иногда говоришь такие вещи, что мне страшно становиться )))
<artus> skrishi, че так? все норм )
<skrishi> artus: слушай.. ты на nic.ua платишь гривнами или рублями?
<artus> гривнами
<skrishi> то есть нужно в гривны всё первести.. блин
<skrishi> artus: спасибо
<artus> skrishi, хоть в уе
<skrishi> artus: да они счет выставляют помоему  в гривнах только ( или я чегото у них не могу понять (
<skrishi> artus:  ладно, пойду копаться дальше.. спасибо
<artus> к оплате у меня было в UAH, оборот в USD
<skrishi> artus: кстати, твой ник от слова медведь? ))
<artus> не)
<skrishi> =(
<artus> а есть и медведь такой?
<skrishi> art - это медведь по гречески, кажеться
<artus> skrishi, вобщем как я понял им предпочтительнее в USD
<twoD-2517> :)
<artus> хотя берут вроде во всем что отображается в "Тарифы отображать в валюте "
<artus> а там и рубли и вообще все )
<skrishi> artus, ну у меня только рубли есть... лан попробую с ними поработать.. зарегился, сейчас буду дальше разбираться
<skrishi> artus: кстати, ты не в курсе, заграничные хостеры принимают вебмани?
<artus> skrishi, ну закажи че нить и глянь в чем тебе выписку могут сделать
<skrishi> artus =) короче как всегда: "Гугл мне в помощь!" =)
<skrishi> artus, спасибо
<artus> да незачто)
<skrishi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%8F
<skrishi> Длиные доменые имена )))
<ubuntuser12343> люди, будет работать ускорение на базе гпу i845 на ядре 2.6.35 в убунте 10.10 или нет? скажите пожалуйста.
<artus> а фиг его знает
<artus> ubuntuser12343, гугл что говорит?
<ubuntuser12343> написано что 810 и 815 есть 3д ускорение, а 845 что-то непонятно, и как бы есть решение и какбы все это через вот так, дали мне xorg.conf, сейчас хоть рашрешение экрана поменять могу, и тени на окнах появились
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-05
<[Raiden]> сам переключатель не особо нужен, но в нем есть такая вот галка...
<Lex_S> а можно и не добавлять
<Lex_S> я края экрана для этого юзаю
<_d4vid> как значит края?
<_d4vid> как его включить?
<[Raiden]> я угол юзаю все столы ( экспо) и колесо мышки на пустом столе. А края у меня не активны
<Lex_S> в настройках плазмы было вроде
<[Raiden]> края не удобны в связке с эффектом как в вин7, ну окгда окно в пол экрана
<Lex_S> ээ
<Lex_S> что за эффект?
<[Raiden]> подносишь окн ок краю и оно становитя в пол экрана. Если к верзу , то в четверть
<Lex_S> аа
<[Raiden]> или книзу
<Lex_S> я таким не пользуюсь в вин7 даже)
<[Raiden]> название хз
<[Raiden]> я не редко пользуюсь. Только кедоводы сделали ещё и в четверть экрана. В компизе и ГШ просто содрали как есть
<Lex_S> у тя наверно дисплей нормальный)
<[Raiden]> это в общем уже деоло вкуса ) Многие орут что в кде много опций, но на самом деле когда есть выбор это хорошо
<Lex_S> на моём 15,6" половина окон полноэкранные
<[Raiden]> ну понятно
<Lex_S> вот в том то и дело, приятно когда не надо лезть в какието секретные конфиги либо ставить сторонний софт для настройки ибо встроенного нормального нету
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а про групировку окон знаешь?
<Lex_S> тут всё что надо в гуе есть
<[Raiden]> кстати есть галка автогруппировки похожих окон
<Lex_S> я пока решил отдохнуть от кед
<Lex_S> попробую этот третьегном
<[Raiden]> хотя я не юзал  раньше. Сегодня включил и вроде пока ок )
<[Raiden]> попробуй.. Мне он местами нравится, но местами бесит до  ужаса )
<[Raiden]> бб
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<User786[web]> День добрый друзья!
<User786[web]> есть вопрос по UBUNTU SERVER
<User786[web]> Как установить из интернета GNOME на Ubuntu server 11.10
<User786[web]> ЕСТЬ КТО ЖИВОЙ?
<cipora> привет.   Может кто в курсе как победить upowerd? грузит моментами проц на 100%.   Минт 10
<User786[web]> Hello!How to install GNOME on the Internet Ubuntu server??
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<scogra> Использую щим apt-cacher-ng и другим гуру: время от времени падает служба на машине с кешем обновлений. перезагрузка помогает, но это не выход. Что можно/нужно сделать?
<scogra> Использую щим apt-cacher-ng и другим гуру: время от времени падает служба на машине с кешем обновлений
<scogra> перезагрузка помогает, но это не выход. Что можно/нужно сделать?
<TheFalkorr> scogra: а третий раз повторить?вдруг не все сразу прочитали?
<User786[web]> Мертвый чат товарисчь))) я вот тоже жду может кто ответит
<TheFalkorr> User786[web]: тебе - только психиатр
<User786[web]> <TheFalkorr> почему это? просто вопрос в том что не выходит у меня установа  через sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<TheFalkorr> !marazm | User786[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User786[web]: Постарайтесь не задавать вопросы, несущие в себе оттенок неадекватности. Например "как поставить gnome/kde на ubuntu-server?". Если вы не понимаете отличие десктопа от сервера - может вам не надо сервер?
<User786[web]> вы меня конечно извините но может я не догоняю .... мне нужен будет там Webmin, VPN ..
<sharikoff> вебмин это веб прога
<sharikoff> для нее не нужен гном
<sharikoff> и впн что? сервер впн или клиент впн?
<TheFalkorr> и казалось бы причем тут гном..
<sharikoff> гном такой гном
<sharikoff> он всегда причем то..
<User786[web]> ВПН тунелирование
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: наши доморощенные "админы сулл ксакепы" без него ничего не могут
<User786[web]> <TheFalkorr> умник помолчи лучше или дай совет ДЕЛЬНЫЙ а не трынди
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> впн туннелирование куда?
<sharikoff> внутрь локалки?
<User786[web]> <TheFalkorr>ДА ПОМНИ ОБ ЭТОМ!ТЫ Сам пришел сюда за советом!
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: как у него сразу уязвленное самолюбие очнулось
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User786[web]" read the damn rules
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: злой ты =)
<TheFalkorr> у них что, опять каникулы?
<sharikoff> обидел мальчишку
<sharikoff> а он может к знаниям тянулся и не знал про гугл
<TheFalkorr> не ну чем:)подумаешь сказал, что гномощель на сервере - маразм
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: дак и твой ник не sharikoogle:_:
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну я может в настроении отвечать и помогать =)
<sharikoff> ставить гном на сервер и тд
<User132[web]> <+sharikoff>  Спасибо за помосчь)
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: сеять чистое, доброе, вечное:)
<sharikoff> угу
<User132[web]> Разрешите продолжить!Значит мне нужен Ubuntu server + WEBMIN + VPN тунелирование
<sharikoff> впн туннелирование куда? в локалку?
<sharikoff> схему сети нарисуй
<User132[web]> мне показалось будет проще установить и настроить все это по средствам GNOME.
<User132[web]> VPN в инет
<sharikoff> это настраивается в консоли
<sharikoff> ты лучше скажи без заморочек своими словами что ты хочешь сделать
<User132[web]> <+sharikoff>  хорошо а как же быть с полной отчетностью кто куда заглянул? кто сколько скачал и тд?
<sharikoff> чтобы что было
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> уже ближе
<sharikoff> т.е нужен шлюз в интернет
<sharikoff> на базе убунту сервера
<sharikoff> так?
<sharikoff> чтоб локальные пользователи выходили в интернет через один компьютер
<User132[web]> значить нужна кэшурующая прокся это раз, VPN будет  подключаться через инет к другому серваку  это два. полная отчетность по сетевому трафику это три
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> уже интереснее
<sharikoff> прокся это сквид я так понял
<sharikoff> впн между офисами я тоже догадываюсь
<sharikoff> так?
<sharikoff> прдолжаем допрос =))
<sharikoff> ты тут?
<sharikoff> User132[web]: ?
<sharikoff> скажу тебе по секрету что гном на сервере никакой полезности не прибавит а только ресурсы жрет
<sharikoff> и все твои хотелки легко реализуются в консоли
<sharikoff> а именно запросами в гугл типа squid + lightsquid + ubuntu
<User226[web]> +sharikoff Извините можно продолжить ?
<sharikoff> валяй
<sharikoff> =)
<User226[web]> я все со своей проксей и тд
<sharikoff> я понял
<sharikoff> спроси у гугла вот так squid + lightsquid + ubuntu
<User226[web]> свет просто вырубили APC сдох.
<User226[web]> Спрашивал
<sharikoff> сделаешь будем делать впн
<User226[web]> )))
<sharikoff> и что тебе ответил гугл?
<User226[web]> а можно e-mail ваш ?
<sharikoff> можно
<sharikoff> а деньги есть?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> смотри чо я нашел http://w4lkers.blogspot.com/2009/02/squid-lightsquid-lighttpd-ubuntu.html
<User226[web]> ну спасибо
<User226[web]> щас гляну
<User226[web]> по ссылке не могу зайти
<sharikoff> как так?
<User226[web]> sudo apt-get install squid
<User226[web]> не работают у меня запросы по  sudo apt-get install squid
<scogra> а другое устанавливает?
<User226[web]> нет
<sharikoff> а что пишет?
<sharikoff> ошибку какую
<User226[web]> ничего не инсталлится(( щас минутку VMware запустится
<sharikoff> короче скажи прямо. тебе интересно самому поставить или жизнь заставила?
<User226[web]> жизнь заставила.. опыта не много...(( в таких делах
<User226[web]> работа так сказать
<sharikoff> готов всю эту мульку включая впн поднять за двое суток
<sharikoff> путем удаленного доступа
<User226[web]> ну вот сама ошибка последняя строка  E: enable to connect to package squid  я пологаю  что нет доступа
<sharikoff> если нет дуй в гугл а сюда тока ошибки с логами
<User226[web]> мне эту мульку нужно самому инсталить
<User226[web]> хорошо спасибо ...
<sharikoff> работаешь?
<User226[web]> да...
<sharikoff> ясно..
<sharikoff> а я сижу тебе подсказываю
<sharikoff> просто так
<sharikoff> вместо гугла
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ты работать, он зарплату получать:)
<sharikoff> =)
<User226[web]> гуглом я пользоваться умею вот и пришел сюда
<User226[web]> <TheFalkorr> ты прям как тот буржуй из Microsoft Windows она работает и деньги гребет а UNIX просто работает
<User226[web]> <+sharikoff> большое спасибо что не отказались помочь!
<Cuba_013> доброе утро
<Cuba_013> подскажите как проверить работает инет на убунту сервер или нет?
<TheFalkorr> Cuba_013: ping
<sharikoff> волшебный пинг спасет тебя
<sharikoff> или другое заклинание называется трейсроут
<Cuba_013> 8//5
<sharikoff> 8 из 5 дошло?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: мож это у них новый смайл?
<sharikoff> =)
<Cuba_013> я просто клаву о сервака на ноут положил)
<Cuba_013> инета нет
<sharikoff> а ты как сидишь?
<Cuba_013> модем байфлаевский в роутер настроен и днс через него не раздается .
<Cuba_013> я знаю где поправить
<Cuba_013> просто хотел убедится  что наверника
<TheFalkorr> Cuba_013: убедился?
<Cuba_013> да убедился
<Cuba_013> нет заработал . как теперь пинг остановить?)
<sharikoff> перезагрузкой
<sharikoff> пинг -опасная команда
<Cuba_013> а я думал может есть команда или там на кнопку нажал и все
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> на кнопку резет
<Cuba_013> =)
<sharikoff> Cuba_013: ты хоть сам понимаешь что тупишь безбожно или нет?
<Cuba_013> да
<sharikoff> ну слава богу
<sharikoff> ты не безнадежен
<Cuba_013> хочется верить
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: погоди
<TheFalkorr> Cuba_013: ну так раз понимаешь, то как же остановить?
<sharikoff> линукс - ос для гиков. для безумных красноглазых . которым интересна вся эта возня с командами и командными строками
<sharikoff> которые готовы ночи просиживать перед монитором
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: неворуй, конпеляй, тролли друзей?
<sharikoff> и для которых если недельное траханье привело к чему то рабочему это слаще секса
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: так сказть гикгазм
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ну или иногда нердгазм
<chapt> Cuba_013: контрл с
<TheFalkorr> зависит от стпени зависимости
<TheFalkorr> chapt: ну а дать ему самому подумать?:)
<sharikoff> именно поэтому убунта - недолинукс =)
<TheFalkorr> теперь мы не узнаем, безнадежен он или нет
<chapt> а вообще не пугайте человека, гугл в помощь, у линукса дружелюбное сообщество, юзай поиск, потом спрашивай http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=14535.0
<chapt> тут начальные команды
<chapt> а вы зеленые, теперь сидите и мучайтесь
<TheFalkorr> chapt: эммм.че?
<chapt> TheFalkorr в догадках безнадежен он или нет ))
<Cuba_013> вот . chapt хороший человек
<sharikoff> медвежью услугу он те сделал
<TheFalkorr> chapt: эммм.а зачем мучаться?мне вообщет пофиг.если безнадежен - это не моя проблема.я не его родственник
<sharikoff> сам бы нашел -запомнил бы
<sharikoff> а так вечно будешь спрашивать
<chapt> да и так запомнит )
<TheFalkorr> chapt: статистика не в твою пользу
<chapt> TheFalkorr ну тебя же это интересовало )
<TheFalkorr> chapt: ну да.а еще меня интересовало, как вышлядит турнепс
<Cuba_013> я уже вторую неделю сервер убунтавский мучаю
<TheFalkorr> но гуглить было лень и я забил
<Cuba_013> гуглить правда лениво порой
<chapt> статистика говорит что знакомые, которым помогал спрашивают один раз, максимум два, потом успокаиваются, отдельные индивидщы после 2 раз идут лесом
<sharikoff> для убунты тонны манов в инете
<sharikoff> а вот продираться через листы рассылки на английском для какой нть экзотической фигни -это да
<sharikoff> закаляет
<sharikoff> но вам не понять. вы вечно будете сидеть на канале и спрашивать как пинг остановить
<sharikoff> хе хе =)
<Lex_Sh> )
<Cuba_013> после ./configure пишет : checking for libpcre in /usr/lib... configure: error: Cannot find PCRE's libpcre in /usr/lib. библиотеки стоят, нашел ссылку где это можно поправить : http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=16352.450, но не могу найти нужный каталог
<baronos> Cuba_013: скачай исхоник pcre и скомпилируй, а потом уже этот собирай.
<sharikoff> поставь либу
<sharikoff> и не парься
<sharikoff> Cannot find PCRE's libpcre in /usr/lib
<sharikoff> или сделай ссылки
<chapt> черт возьми, я этот вопрос еще в пятницу видел )
<sharikoff> вот это скорость
<sharikoff> =)
<_d4vid> какая?
<_d4vid> привет всем.
<TheFalkorr> @devoice sharikoff
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а то сидишь тут, как какой-то уголовник
<Cuba_013> ссылки на каталоги можно делать?
<Kyshtynbai> Да.
<Cuba_013> пасиб
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> а чего так тихо... или убунты больше нет? (
<baronos> хехе)
<SergeyIT> baronos, чего хехе?
<himik> нет
<heyNoob> народ
<heyNoob> что значит "выделить под установку отдельный раздел" ?
<heyNoob> и как это сделать
<Lex_S> создать отдельный раздел на жёстком диске, не?
<Lex_S> инструкций же полно
<brestows> о как
<brestows> есть кто шарит в программинге под kde
<brestows> ?
<scogra> ты скажи, в чем дело, может и знает кто
<brestows> когда создаю в Qt Creator  приложение где  класс не QApplication а KUniqueApplication и использую dbus то получаю в консоле вот такое сообщение:  QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. вот и интересно это я что то не правильно делаю или это бага в Qt 4.8
<brestows> ***heyNoob видать не с тем разделом поработал :)
<Cuba_013> я сделал это!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<baronos> скомпилил pcre?
<brestows> Cuba_013: что ты сделал?
<TheFalkorr> Cuba_013: использовали излишне много восклицательных знаков, как 13летняя школьница в тентаклях?
<Cuba_013> я проксю поставил
<Cuba_013> пасиба за помощь всем
<Cuba_013> вообще поставил прокси на squid + sams. все вроде работает. такой момент . на вторую сетевую карту нужно ставить статический ip?
<mortuary> добрый день, в автозапуск программ  ubuntu 11.10 добавляю скприпт вида ~/pms-linux-1.50.1/PMS.sh, не работает - ЧЯДН?
<TheFalkorr> пути указывай полностью
<mortuary> пробовал
<baronos> mortuary: запихай его в /bin и установи на автозапукс PMS.sh
<mortuary> baronos, PMS.sh находится в каталоге с кучей файлов, без них работать не будет
<baronos> mortuary: ссылку сделай на него
<mortuary> сейчас попробую
<Cuba_013> mc
<TheFalkorr> балин
<TheFalkorr> яблоко весом 576 грамм
<MILLIONER> Здравствуйте
<MILLIONER> как полностью удалить phpmyadmin
<MILLIONER> забыл пароль, а ввостановить не получаеться
<MILLIONER> и сбросит
<brestows> забыл пароль на что ?
<brestows> phpMyadmin
<brestows> ?
<[Raiden]> кедоводам с нвидиями ) http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/NVidia+Device+Monitor?content=148658
<brestows> [Raiden]: вот для чего это ? вот не могу понять, я и так знаю что у меня стоит за видяха, а темпереатура на ней чуть выше комнатной, не играю я в игры
<baronos> [Raiden]: конечно памяти не кажет скольно но https://extensions.gnome.org/review/823 ))
<[Raiden]> brestows: я не готов это обсуждать. Кажется лишним - не ставь
<[Raiden]> для того что бы было
<brestows> [Raiden]: не принимай на свой счет :) а я так и сдел скачал исходники и посмотрел что там внутри и не более того :)
<brestows> [Raiden]: но как минимум я буду знать о его наличии:)
<[Raiden]> я не принимаю
<brestows> [Raiden]: ему проприетарные драва нужны судя по коду
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> юзать нвидию с открытыми  как то смысла нет, около 0
<[Raiden]> хотя то что их развивают - хорошо. После установки сразу может быть красиво и т.д.
<brestows> [Raiden]: это да
<Cuba13> настроил прокси. сервак работает. но не могу подключить пользователя. пробовал вбить на вторую локальную карту ip, но ничего не поменялось
<sharikoff> это помоему не лечится
<_d4vid> re..
<Nagliy> ! samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Cuba013> ребята помогите. поставил я чертов прокси. не могу пользовотеля законектить с серваком
<User574[web]> есть тут люди кто знает что такое preseed и с чем его едят ?)
<User574[web]> hi all
<User574[web]> !nick RaSL
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick RaSL'
<User574[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<_d4vid> ты у гугл спрашивал?
<rasl> да искал тока не могу нормального найти
<_d4vid> ша поишу
<brestows> !nick brestows
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick brestows'
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/104029/
<_d4vid> посмотри
<rasl> =)
<rasl> я тоже самое нашел
<_d4vid> а что тебе не ясно?
<rasl> $1$fbh0yv5L$qlugJUXOjNhiakQUYiJ7x0 какой алгоритм хеширования ?
<_d4vid> там же описано что и как
<rasl> ок спс =)
<_d4vid> зачем тебе знать ето? что за алгоритм
<rasl> дык хотел создать свой пароль и хеш свой для него
<_d4vid> расл
<_d4vid> юзерадд создаст
<brestows> UBUNTUHELP.ORG.RU закончиалась регистрация :) забавно
<_d4vid> а он работал раньше?
<brestows> _d4vid: невкурсе :) но если дать команду help нашему боту он отправляет на этот сайт :)
<_d4vid> ааа
<_d4vid> ^^
<brestows> ubuntulog:
<[Raiden]> я даже не знал что есть какой-то UBUNTUHELP.ORG.RU з
<[Raiden]> Это не наши (ц)
<[Raiden]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эт у бонда было сайтец.там бантрекер был. и хелп
<brestows>  And you're willing to risk breakage?
<[Raiden]> шпрехен зи дойтч?
<_d4vid> я их шпрехе)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> gut!
<baronos> уведомления конечно г2/юнити не удобные, в них отвечать нельзя. Обязательно окно чата открыть надо написать закрыть. ппц
<myrmidette> baronos, в pidgin-е есть плагин, называется guifications
<[Raiden]> уже есть де с уведомлениями которые и на экран вылезают и запоминаются для последущего прочтения пропущенных.
<[Raiden]> ну а юнити и г3 велосипеды
<[Raiden]> )
<myrmidette> [Raiden], ух ты? где?
<baronos> пиджин торт
<myrmidette> ?
<[Raiden]> хде хде... в кедеЕ
<myrmidette> извини, я иностранец
<SergeyIT> все мы тут иностранцы
<myrmidette> SergeyIT, вот я и прошу объяснить, что значит выражение "<baronos> пиджин торт"
<SergeyIT> я тоже не знаю, и не мучаюсь, а использую пиджин
<[Raiden]> padsp
<[Raiden]> yt nelf
<[Raiden]> wrong window
<[Raiden]> not )
<[Raiden]> или фиг знает, мой английский никакой
<[Raiden]> В кде кстати выводилка нотисов типа тоже плазмойд. И можно альтернативный юзать если что - есть как минимум один
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqGcUeAg5oc
<baronos> убунту оне еще по 3 гига чтоли подарил юзерам? вроде при регистрации 2 гига бесплатно было
<_d4vid> 5гб бесплатно
<brestows> baronos: все время было 5
<_d4vid> у меня было а сейчас сколько
<brestows> сколько помню
<_d4vid> =
<_d4vid> ?
<brestows> в начале 2
<brestows> потом увеличили до 5
<baronos> ну я год примерно ен пользовался. при регистрации было 2гига, ща смотрю 5)
<_d4vid> хехе
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> не могу поставить убунту с флешки
<NoOova> пишет kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 8ю1
<NoOova> 8.1
<brestows> проверь образ
<baronos> какую ставишь версию ОС?
<NoOova> 11.10 x64
<NoOova> где бы скачать minimal
<NoOova> нашел
<baronos> ппц чтоб из даш меню добавить приложение в лаунчер надо его сначала открыть как утомительно)
<SergeyIT> baronos, ну так допиши в dconf-editor
<baronos> вооооот
<baronos> а в г3 из обзора можно добавить в док))
<TheFalkorr> baronos: гнусное 4.2
<TheFalkorr> baronos: я только что схватил в даше трансмишен и добавил на ланчер
<TheFalkorr> не запуская
<NoOova> почемуто мини образ не ставится на флешку
<NoOova> странно
<NoOova> в чем может быть причина
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а как ты ставишь? usb creator gtk или unetbootin?
<NoOova> 1
<baronos> unity 5.4.0а чето скролл в даш такой черезчур плавный что аж тормозной, ужс) Лад на счет драг&дроп это что не мышевозность?)
<SergeyIT> а флешку вставил?
<NoOova> SergeyIT: да и отформатировал
<SergeyIT> никогда не форматировал (
<TheFalkorr> baronos: нет, если в других вариантах тоже самое действие необходимо.
<baronos> и чет миюнити не арбайтен
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну эт левая тулза и пофиг на нее. есть ccsm и есть ubuntu tweak
<TheFalkorr> убунту твик удобней
<baronos> воо точно твик же)
<_d4vid> Рейден помоги плз. тут у меня проблема с гтк темой в кде как исправить ато оно какоето серое.
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]>
<kirillvg> помогите пожалуйста настроить графический планшет genius i405x вместо мыши
<baronos> не сяду я на юнити, не моё это :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: оно лучше твоей гномощели:)попробуй юнити 2д раз уж так
<TheFalkorr> прилепи к нему опенбокс
<TheFalkorr> и будет сила юнити и опенбокса
<baronos> TheFalkorr: упаси Будда, не буду я её юзать ты что, это ограниченно пространство))
<TheFalkorr> baronos: гномощель ограниченно простанство?я думал тебе там нравилось
<baronos> TheFalkorr: в 4-х столах ограниченно и даш, все. В гш превью идет как лоток для свернутых окон с предпросмотром. Скорость, плавность выше чем в юнити:)
<[Raiden]> юнити 2 имеет забавный бонус.
<[Raiden]> оно не привязан ок вм
<[Raiden]> 2д
<rasl> делаю сборку через remastersys!как в образ вшить чтобы на рабочем столе были нужные мне ярлыки! а то ставлю а там пусто только мой компьютер и все
<TheFalkorr> rasl: а еще написано на кутях с кюэмэлом
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а еще написано на кутях с кюэмэлом     \
<rasl> TheFalkorr непонял вас )
<_d4vid> http://www9.picfront.org/token/DI66/2012/03/05/2038615.png
<_d4vid> как лечить?
<_d4vid> помогите плз
<baronos> purge xchat && install weechat имхо)
<_d4vid> и в пидгине так
<_d4vid> и в остальных гтк прогах
<_d4vid> как лечить?
<_d4vid> что то со цветом не то.. что я наделал :(
<_d4vid> аааа
<baronos> гтк криво рабоатет в qt среде. юзай квирк к примеру
<rasl> $ echo "147852" | mkpasswd -s -m md5 скажите что возвращает в линуксе =)
<rasl> плиз =)
<amigo> ba1f2511fc30423bdbb183fe33f3dd0f
<rasl> gj thx
<rasl> в линуксе md5 какой то другой %)
<openvoid> соленый
<rasl> + salt
<rasl> да ?
<rasl> http://md5x.ru/ тут ввожу просто а там совсем другой хеш
<rasl> а какая соль у него ?)
<openvoid> вот это не соленый 83b4ef5ae4bb360c96628aecda974200
<openvoid> соль на пароль вроде юзернейм
<openvoid> хотя могу врать, в деталях не разбирался
<rasl> понятненько а то я ставлю в пресет хешированый пароль а там хеш то в убунту совсем другой оказываеться =)
<rasl> md5+salt а я думал просто мд5
<rasl> спс =)
<TheFalkorr> @voice _d4vid
<TheFalkorr> @devoive rasl
<TheFalkorr> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<TheFalkorr> @devoice rasl
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ты тут?
<SergeyIT> нет
<SergeyIT> )
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: могешь протестировать баг на 12.04?
<SergeyIT> какой?
<TheFalkorr> назначь expo плагин из компиза на правый нижний угол стола
<TheFalkorr> открой кучу окошков (чтобы выдеть результат)
<SergeyIT> у меня 2д
<TheFalkorr> ну переключиться не можешь?
<SergeyIT> тормозит сильно
<TheFalkorr> ну тут только на 5 минут теста
<TheFalkorr> просто интересно апстримовый баг или ток от 11.10
<SergeyIT> ладно, попробую, только что доставлять надо?
<Lex_S> что-то глючит в бете это юнити
<TheFalkorr> у тя убунту твик стоит?
<Lex_S> в альфе такого не было
<SergeyIT> ни ццсм ни твика нет
<TheFalkorr> а дконф едитор?
<SergeyIT> есть
<TheFalkorr> ,fkby
<TheFalkorr> балин
<TheFalkorr> а хз есть ли в нем эта настройка
<TheFalkorr> для этого нужен гконф, твик или ццсм
<Snowdrift> как прицепить девайс с andriod4 к ubuntu?
<NoOova> а в чем различия dcong и gconf? gconf я насколько понимаю это подобие реестра винды
<TheFalkorr> .gconf/apps/compiz-1/plugins/expo/screen0/options/%25gconf.xml
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: можно отредактировать этот файл
<TheFalkorr> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<SergeyIT> плагин какой ставить?
<TheFalkorr> expo
<TheFalkorr> на нижний правый угол
<TheFalkorr> чтоб при наведении вылазило
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, пакет какой для expo?
<TheFalkorr> он в компиз плагинах стандартный
<TheFalkorr> это тоже самое, что вызывается при нажатии на переключение столов в юнити
<TheFalkorr> када столы в единую стенку показывают
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, у меня нет директории .../expo
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: наверное потому что не настроен.балин
<TheFalkorr> мож твик поставишь?он полезен будет и просто так
<SergeyIT> gnome-tweak-tool?
<TheFalkorr> ubuntu tweak
<_d4vid> всё заработало после ребута
<TheFalkorr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<TheFalkorr> sudo apt-get update
<TheFalkorr> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, репы не подключены, какие нужны?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: а вон все три команды на установку:)
<TheFalkorr> выше
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, http://paste.pro/5144561
<SergeyIT> не могу ппа добавить
<TheFalkorr> странно.должен добавить
<TheFalkorr> попробуй еще раз
<TheFalkorr> может инет глючит
<TheFalkorr> судя по ошибке
<TheFalkorr> или сцуки кейсервер убунту опять уронили
<SergeyIT> попробовал, не получается, такого раньше не было
<SergeyIT> я сегодня 400Мб обновил
<TheFalkorr> ну тада поставь ццсм
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, поставил
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: в нем экспо на правый нижний угол настрой
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 4 days, 22 hours, 40 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <rapidsp> test
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 3 days, 2 hours, 53 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> гы
<mva> >_<'
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/org/LOR/~3/Mf9zKemHUtA/7492760
<baronos> [Raiden]: "гибкое точное настраиваемое юнити" :D
<[Raiden]> на самом деле есть юнититвикер и компиз по умолчанию гибче и настраиваемей чем муттер :)
<[Raiden]> что касается тех частей юнити котоыре достались от гнома - то они ужасны в плане настраиваемости
<[Raiden]> самое ценное в юнити эт окомпиз
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> гыы, че его настраивать он из под коробки плавный точный)
<[Raiden]> и что он умеет делать плавн ои точно? показывать превью, двигать окна   и  изображать эффект содранны с вин7?
<[Raiden]> да над ним ржот даже fvwm
<[Raiden]> ^)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> baronos как там на луне?
<baronos> shenmue: баг сейчас с раб столом и с plank(docky)
<shenmue> на чем основана?
<baronos> shenmue: на убунту 12,04, но они там своё мутят, как в юпитере чтоб раб стол был залочен, но тут он намертво залочен, и с настройками дконф пока косяк.
<shenmue> baronos спросил бы у пиндосов как разлочить. и воообще зачем его лочить?
<baronos> shenmue: ну эт типа фишка их такая, а разлочка пока не работает, там какая то фигня висит над раб столом, вот с ней проблемы. а меню удобное получается, при связке с компизом нормуль будет)
<baronos> shenmue: ща mageia ставлю погляжу че как)
<ra3trub> Привет народ! Кто подскажет как гибернацию в ГШ 11.10 использовать?
<shenmue> ммм... выбрал в меню. и комп уснул
<ra3trub> а в ГШ тока ждущий режим это именно уснул а не допостим взял и перезагрузился с другой оси?
<[Raiden]> с двумя ос  не страшно гибернацию юзать?
<[Raiden]> данные изменятся открыты еи поулчится какая-нит ькакая.
 * [Raiden] мастер опечаток
<[Raiden]> кака*
<shenmue> помню виндой в  гибернацию ушел. а поом с линя на раздел винды попасть не мог
<shenmue> винду запускаю раз в месяц от силы. забыл что в гибернацию ушел. и начал дрова сушить, маны читать, гуглить мол что за фигня =)
<[Raiden]> ra3trub: что такое в гш ждущий не знаю. Но вроде бы это должно быт ьсейв ту рам. И гибернация на винт - спящий.
<[Raiden]> может кто ещё подскажет...
<bosyi> приветы
<shenmue> хаудуюдуты =)
<ra3trub> с виндовой гибернацией всё ок тьфу тьфу тьфу. Просто надо срочно ввинду зайти а у меня фильм до половины отконвертился за 2 чачса а так бросать не хочеться потом всё с начала
<bosyi> гибернитизацию отключили в 12.04 что-ли?
<bosyi> просто увидел о чем разговор и думаю спрошу
<shenmue> [Raiden] заметь. каждый эту штуку по своему называет
<ra3trub> :-D
<bosyi> так как у себя не вижу такого пункта в меню
<shenmue> я лично называю "бажная фигня которая никогда изкоробке в лине не работала"
<bosyi> у  меня работало кстати
<ra3trub> а ещё у кого нормально игры майл.ру работают и что для этого сделать а то не в одном браузере не пашут
<shenmue> хм у меня тоже 1 раз. но что лучше? когдта старт системы с нуля за 9 секунд (120 мб оперативки) либо когда прогрузится все содержимое памяти (обычно минимум мегов 500) и занимает по времени дольше?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: слава кде...
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> слава циномомном (да как же его назвать то? =)
<[Raiden]> я называю синамон
<bosyi> что вы политику не обсуждаете
<ra3trub> просто в 10.4 это всё пудово работало
<bosyi> нельзя чтоль?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: Навального задержали )
<ra3trub> Сегодня встал света нет, воды тоже. Ну думаю значит кого-то выбрали)))
<NEO_> Всем Привет)
<[Raiden]> следуй за белым кроликом
<NEO_> Народ может кто нибуть помочь! Такая проблема щас случилась со мной! Стоит дома машинка с сервером! И только что прошли Ддос атаки по серверу( Как можно норм защитить! Ибо веб сервер они положили!
<Lex_S> ы)
<bosyi> гы. я один думаю что по ддосу есть много статей разных?
<shenmue> я так же думаю
<shenmue> есть еще статья по контр атаке ботнетов =)
<bosyi> и как ддосить и как защищаться)
<bosyi> raspberrypi меньше чем за сутки раскупили раскупили
<NEO_> Может кто дать ссылку? На нормальную тему!
<shenmue> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<shenmue> читай все и набирайся опыта
<ra3trub> raspberrypi  тоже хочется
<shenmue> всю партию за пару минут раскупили... =(
<shenmue> видать такие же как и мы. что бы по приколу была такая штука
<ra3trub> да за 26  бакинских чегож не купить то
<bosyi> 10000 единиц на такой расскрученный товар конечно мало. но теперь говорят будут производить столько, сколько необходимо что-бы удовлетворить спрос
<bosyi> так доставка в россию была 20 евро вроде(
<bosyi> не знаю как в украину но думаю также
<ra3trub> да это прискорбно но наши раз в 10 накрутят когда появиться
<shenmue> есть ибэй да и через инет можно с кем то договорится без проблем
<shenmue> нашел рецепт как определить школота или нет =)
<himik> ?
<baronos> делись
<shenmue> спросить прошел ли он баттл тоадс или нет
<himik> гггг
<baronos> ыыы
<shenmue> школота не знает про баттл тоадс
<himik> а контру?
<himik> ...аа контра нынче это кс...
<shenmue> вот вот
<Kyshtynbai> ударения разные
<shenmue> ударение то в чате не поставишь
<Kyshtynbai> то была кОООнтра, а кс - контрААА
<baronos> а мне нравился рок&ролл рейсинг))
<Kyshtynbai> О ДА!
<himik> ну это да
<Kyshtynbai> на эмуляторе иногда поигрываю
<shenmue> о да!! осбенно машинка на гусеницах самая няка
<Kyshtynbai> и музон для сеги был роскошный. Да, гусенечная самый сенокос, я на ней всю игру проходил, еа подушке не покупал.
<himik> а еще можно про x-com tftd спросить
<baronos> shenmue: лодеруннер надо найти)
<shenmue> у меня любимая передача про старые игры. там про первопроходцев жанра
<himik> у меня есть loadrunner
<himik> в cga хорошо шел
<shenmue> раз сто смотрел. чуть ли не плачу
<himik> эх... были же времена ИГР
<shenmue> которые бросали вызов игроку... не то что щас
<baronos> ага когда блок питания сгорал, или крестик для джостика искал по друзьям))
<himik> )
<Sergey_IT> были и другие времена
<Nagliy> ! kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Nagliy> ! mkdir
<ubuntuhelp> mkdir в операционной системе Unix команда для создания новой директории. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mkdir
<shenmue> со знанием создания папок ушел ядро компилять
<gamlet> ping
<ubuntuhelp> gamlet, Понг.
<NoOova> господа как редактировать меню в гном3
<shenmue> алакартом
<NoOova> пасиба
<Lex_S> ох уж это ваше юнити...
<Lex_S> жесть
<Lex_S> альфа была гораздо стабильнее
<baronos> Lex_S: помтвил бы гном-шелл там и не мучался так)
<Lex_S> да я уже в генте соберу и буду там сидеть
<Lex_S> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1330980829_2426378_a1391c637f.png
<Lex_S> зацени
<gamlet> Lex_S:  ну не знаю, в очередной раз рискнул поставить юнити, и в коем-то веке за день не упала ни разу
<Lex_S> это полноэкранный просмотр сериала
<Lex_S> при этом окна не переключаются и боковая панель не реагирует
<Lex_S> в терминале ничё не пишется(
<Lex_S> ждал пока gcc дособирается)
<Lex_S> альфа у меня не падала
<gamlet> поломали альфу? +)
<Lex_S> )))
<baronos> они её к Omega допилят)
<gamlet> порадовало, что всё изкоробки встало. почему-то по загадочной магии комп не дружил раньше с октябрьскими релизами
<NoOova> Можно ещё раз название? я перезагрузился
<Lex_S> да вот первую альфу когда ставил, а потом поверх инити 5.0, так стабильно работало
<baronos> NoOova: alacarte
<Lex_S> ещё даже настроил и оно не сломалось
<shenmue> gnomecc 2 gtk3css converter  какая штука
<Lex_S> скрипты граба жгут)
<Lex_S> поменли местами ядра генты и убунты
<shenmue> граб вообще странный. с другими линупсами акромя своего не особо дружит
<shenmue> по последнему ядру видит почему то если несколько осей стоит
<NoOova> господа что за библиотека libtelepathy
<shenmue> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=libtelepathy
<NoOova> господа что за библиотека libtelepathy
<NoOova> nmz
<NoOova> извиняюсь
<NoOova> Telepathy is a communications service that can be accessed by many applications ("clients") simultaneously.
<NoOova> это хотел вставить
<shenmue> ну и? а вопрос?
<NoOova> сам спросил сам ответил
<Coder_Gosha> А кто нибудь делал сборки для университетов/школ может советы дадите скразу какието?
<shenmue> не пускай детей в интернет
<shenmue> интернет от этого тупеет
<shenmue> всем споки
<Coder_Gosha> ))) в моем случае преподы будут у компутеров
<Coder_Gosha> хотелось бы узнать как решить проблему с  sudo у первого пользователя
<Coder_Gosha> много прав, еще одного сделать?
<[Raiden]> читай про sudoers  или\и в какую группу входят те, кто может пользоваться sudo
<[Raiden]> создай ещё, а этот будет как админ. Следущего уже можно избавить от юза судо ,если надо
<Coder_Gosha> Я знаю про это, дело в том что первый пользователь + sudo обладает всеми правами, а права нужно по урезать.. в этом случее еще одного делать
<Coder_Gosha> можно и так сделать
<[Raiden]> http://dot.kde.org/2012/03/05/kde-best-desktop-environment-year
<useall> true
<[Raiden]> Amarok scored the Audio Media Player of the Year award and Dolphin was selected as the Best File Manager.
<[Raiden]> второе 100% ,а первое не согласен )
<swex> [Raiden], что если не amarok?
<[Raiden]> с базой пожалуй clementine , а без базы qmmp или deadbeef
<[Raiden]> все 3 читают куе и вроде даже iso.wv
<Lex_S> qmmp норм
<swex> ну про поддержку форматов не скажу, а так Amarok для синхры с тлф и флэшкой в машину - отлично!
<[Raiden]> мне он ифейсом не  нравится, и поддержка куёв в общем храмала скольк ораз не смотрел. То есть то нету, то криво
<[Raiden]> http://www.clementine-player.org
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> с моей ноклой умеет синхрониться
<swex> ну понятно
<swex> clementine же это первый amarok
<swex> там был движок для синхры
<[Raiden]> ну, уже лучше чем первый.
<swex> я вне кед тоже clementine юзаю
<swex> чтоб не тянуть кеды, но в них - амарок святое!
<[Raiden]> с последним не согласен )
<swex> что кеды рулят не согласен?
<[Raiden]> что амарок святое.
<[Raiden]> можно легко удалить если не нужен и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и кде от этого тольк овыйграют, ибо он страшен )
<[Raiden]> хотя фиг с ним, не будем о вкусах. Н ос клементином просто не нужен ещё 1 почти такой же.
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> bb
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> как паук от яндекса пишется ??? у гугла googleboot а у яндекса ????
<Escsun> Lorgus, spider of yandex ?))
<Lorgus> хех
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-06
<sig_wall> юзерагенты поисковых систем очень легко гуглятся
<sharikoff> Bing - msnbot
<sharikoff> Yahoo -Slurp
<sharikoff> Alexa - ia_archiver
<sharikoff> Internet Archive - archive_crawler
<N00B_IN_Linux> Уряяяяяя
<N00B_IN_Linux> я зарегался )
<N00B_IN_Linux> или нет !? О_о
<N00B_IN_Linux> меня ктонибудь слышит !?
<N00B_IN_Linux> ребяят
<N00B_IN_Linux> меня видно ?
<N00B_IN_Linux> аууу
<N00B_IN_Linux> приём - приём !
<N00B_IN_Linux> ауууу
<N00B_IN_Linux> 123
<sharikoff> N00B_IN_Linux: чо кричишь
<N00B_IN_Linux> уааа
<N00B_IN_Linux> я не один ))
<N00B_IN_Linux> да проверить хотел - зарегался я или нет )
<N00B_IN_Linux> а все молчат ...
<N00B_IN_Linux> чёто тут какието все не общительные (
<N00B_IN_Linux> или все спят ещё !?
<sharikoff> дык утро как бэ
<sharikoff> 7 утра в москве
<sharikoff> а ты наверное сибиряк
<N00B_IN_Linux> а тут все москвичи !?
<N00B_IN_Linux> да, я с Барнаула
<Iorik> нет, не все
<sharikoff> поздравляю
<N00B_IN_Linux> сяп
<N00B_IN_Linux> подскажите ...
<N00B_IN_Linux> на этом канале можно добиться реальной помощи в освоении линукса ?
<Iorik> скорее все нет
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: у меня желание дать ему газеткой промеж глаз
<sharikoff> =))
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: добавил первый видосик на ютюб:)с описанием бага
<sharikoff> подсказываю. решаются реальные а не глобальные проблемы
<sharikoff> в освоении линукса
<TheFalkorr> ну почму
<TheFalkorr> !faq | N00B_IN_Linux
<ubuntuhelp> N00B_IN_Linux: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<TheFalkorr> вот.осваивай
<TheFalkorr> http://youtu.be/7PqnmLVSXAk?hd=1 sharikoff
<N00B_IN_Linux> вот это я и имел в виду, говоря о реальной помощи, а не о ссылках на форумы...
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: не спилберг канешн, но оскара можно взять
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> N00B_IN_Linux: тут понимаешь таая штука.. никто за тебя ничего делать не будет
<sharikoff> есть реальная проблема с описанием ошибки и логами -невопрос
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: зря я записал видео.я ж теперь начну на каждый чих делать видосик
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: кстать.у тя серверка нима теставага
<N00B_IN_Linux> а я и не прошу ) я прошу дать совет куда и как смотреть итд ..
<sharikoff> тебе дали ссылки
<sharikoff> читай
<N00B_IN_Linux> ок
<sharikoff> будут конкретные вопросы -спрашивай
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: те зачем
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: завтра сдам зачем.в выходные хотел бота поднимать
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну прилепим
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а ты чрутовую среду подымешь?
<N00B_IN_Linux> ну к примеру вопрос: как проверить, установлены ли дрова на видюху !? будет ли она поддрживать игрушки и хдвидео !?
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: виртуалку дам
<sharikoff> все равно тестовая
<TheFalkorr> не просто нам потом переносить это все на s1.ubuntu.ru
<sharikoff> чруты муты джайлы файлы...
<sharikoff> ну сделаешь там сам как надо
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> деб там
<N00B_IN_Linux> видюха встроенная интел ...
<sharikoff> N00B_IN_Linux: каждый драйвер в линуксе -модуль ядра
<TheFalkorr> сойдет
<sharikoff> ты читал про ядро?
<sharikoff> читал про модули?
<N00B_IN_Linux> неа ...
<sharikoff> если нет об чем тогда разговаривать?
<sharikoff> я щас начну те толковать а ты не знаешь о чем речь
<sharikoff> так ведь?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> учи матчасть
<N00B_IN_Linux> тоесть в двух словах не обьяснить !? как в винде ткни туда - сюда и готово !?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> должен понимать физический смысл всей этой лабуды
<sharikoff> принцип тыкскзть
<N00B_IN_Linux> тогда такой вопросик: ктонить запускал 1с восьмёрку на убунте (в вайне к примеру) !? не через рдп ...
<sharikoff> как меня задрали кривые почтовики... ужас просто
<sharikoff> запускали
<TheFalkorr> N00B_IN_Linux: а нативную запускать уже не модно?
<TheFalkorr> !faq | N00B_IN_Linux
<ubuntuhelp> N00B_IN_Linux: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<sharikoff> в гугле об этом подробно пишут
<TheFalkorr> ты прочти хоть
<himik> как думаете, стоит ли на стареньком ноуте с 2ГБ ОЗУ менять 10.04 на 12.04?
<bosyi> зависит от того на сколько чешеться..)
<chapt> himik: до релиза то полтора месяца, потом еще месяц после релиза хотябы подожди, почитай отзывы, а потом уже решай
<bosyi> а вообще с livecd посмотреть как работает, не?
<chapt> сейчас явно не стоит, ибо менять вылизанный ЛТС на первую бету, смысл? разве что если действительно чешется
<brestows> для тех у кого чешется есть виртуалка
<TheFalkorr> если вам дать женщину с поддержкой установки на нее linux - вы и туда его будете вкорячивать ради терминала и емакса, вместо использования в нормальных целях
<brestows> TheFalkorr: а есть такая ??
<himik> да, было бы неплохо
<Cuba_013> все еще с прокси воюю (
<brestows> а что с ней воевать
<Cuba_013> знаю . я уже походу достал всех своими вопросами. вообще у меня обычный ком с двумя сетивыми картами. вчера настроил прокси . под sams захожу , ноль проблем, но вот подключив пользователя к серверу, инет у него не появляется.
<Cuba_013> седня переделал все с нуля. инет работает на  пользовательской машине. но хочется что бы sams  тоже был
<brestows> а настрйоки все правильно выставил ? проверь как идут пакеты
<brestows> от уюзера
<brestows> где стапорятся
<Cuba_013> пользователь под виндой пингует порт сервака
<Cuba_013> а вот под ubuntu они не видели друг друга
<Cuba_013> проблема во второй сетевой.
<brestows> пинговать то он может и пингует
<brestows> а вот пакеты на с одной карточки на другою идут или нет ?
<brestows> у клиента какая ос ?
<Cuba_013> нет
<Cuba_013> семерка
<brestows> открой консоль
<brestows> в семерке
<Cuba_013> но это дела под хр будет работать , покрайней мере планируется
<brestows> и проверь трасировку tracert ya.ru
<User726[web]> Всем привет
<brestows> и смотри на каком узле пакет падает
<Cuba_013> меня вот интересует такая штука. а что если идти от простого к сложному.
<brestows> если до сервака доходит но на вторую сетевуху не переходит то копай в настройках sams или  прокси
<User726[web]> Ребятки скажите как можно с сервера скачать файл большого размера в 2ГБ? К серверу есть доступ по ssh
<brestows> User726[web]:  wget
<brestows> filezilla
<brestows> все что угодно
<User726[web]> нет возможности держать включенным пк
<User726[web]> по фтп пробовал
<User726[web]> вернее на фтп зкинуть
<User726[web]> но при закрытии ssh сесси закачка останавливается
<brestows> wget может скачать и докачивать
<User726[web]> как в фон можно перевести закачку?
<brestows> что значит в фон? это не спасет если надо его выключить
<User726[web]> а wget может на фтп заливать?
<sharikoff> User084[web]: use screen
<Cuba_013> у меня к тебе такой вопрос. у меня сейчас сервак настроен очень просто . dnsmasq стоит и правила я создал nat . а если на его squid и sams навешать ? sams будет адекватно работать ? или не попробуешь не узнаешь)
<sharikoff> Cuba_013: нат нужен только для того что не ходит через хттп прокси
<sharikoff> например мыло
<sharikoff> если нужен только веб то нат не нужен
<brestows> User726[web]:  тебе скачать или залить ? ты уж  определись
<Cuba_013> значит надо просто адекватно настроить squid и sams повешать на него? да
<Cuba_013> )
<User726[web]> -) мне скачать на мою вендову машину с которой я сижу. это я уже пробовал залить на фтп
<sharikoff> и еще раз повторюсь... лдап в тыщу раз удобнее самса
<sharikoff> самс это поделка чья то на коленке
<sharikoff> я не юзаю
<sharikoff> но дело твое конечно
<User726[web]> понял что нужно пробовать screan сессия остается активной
<sharikoff> я просто не люблю чужое допиливать до состояния оргазма
<Cuba_013> лдап твое имеет графическую оболочку? или он консольный?
<sharikoff> мало того графическую
<sharikoff> к нему можно подрубиться откуда хочешь
<sharikoff> куча клиентов
<Cuba_013> я пытаюсь просто отойти от юзергейта
<Cuba_013> к самсу вроде как тоже
<Cuba_013> на ubuntu он станет?
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> сервер каталогов
<sharikoff> встанет
<sharikoff> кто те про этот самс рассказал емае
<sharikoff> ты уже все уши прожужал им
<sharikoff> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331019576_2628142_9b2097e7bd.png
<sharikoff> вот так примерно выглядит интерфейс
<Cuba_013> шикарно .
<Cuba_013> где же ты был раньше?
<Cuba_013> )
<sharikoff> вот так выглядит считалка
<sharikoff> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331019725_3124965_fe43467b4b.png
<sharikoff> на проксе которая
<Cuba_013> ты меня уговорил буду просю на лдапе поднимать
<Cuba_013> повторение мать учения)
<chapt> вопрос на засыпку - а зачем прокся нужна то я на нетамсе 4-м поднял и не парюсь
<chapt> работет прекрасно, никаких заморочек
<Cuba_013> только бы еще к нему адекватную статью по настройке на сервере
<Cuba_013> а то я вчера из нескольких собирал все в кучу.
<Cuba_013> я на работе хочу поставить.
<chapt> http://docs.netams.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=294916  - документация, очень подробно расписано, траблов никаких с установкой не было, нужен только одна рука, один глаз и спинной мозг для установки
<chapt> http://www.netams.com/netams4_demo.html - демка админки
<chapt> тем более что система имеет сертификат минсвязи
<sharikoff> chapt: прокси на работе нужен
<sharikoff> это неоспоримый факт
<chapt> sharikoff:  для чего? кеширование? или обрезка неугодных адресов?
<Cuba_013> для обрезки
<Cuba_013> у меня женщины очень любят лезть куда не надо
<Cuba_013> да и так хватает клоунов которые дурью маются
<sharikoff> ты можешь сказать кто с 3 до 4 скачал mp3 к которой был вирус присобачен и у директора все доки грохнул к примеру
<sharikoff> или заруби мой мир одноклассники и вконтактик с фейсбуком
<sharikoff> на своем нетамсе
<chapt> ну если грохнул доки у директора, то ответ очевиден ))
<chapt> стопроцентов уборщица ))
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> тотальный контроль нужен
<Cuba_013> sharikoff: не парни. я просто параноик на ету тему . на работе надо работай занимать
<TheFalkorr> chapt: если не будет контроля - при любом чп нагнут не виноватого,а тебя.ибо доказательств нет
<Cuba_013> просто бывают такие траблы , что на меня гонево идет какое то . не люблю я етого
<Cuba_013> вот и хочу что бы у меня все было тип топ. решился отказаться от виды и юзергейта и поставить нормальный сервак
<Cuba_013> я так понял, что нетамс мне не подходит?
<chapt> ну кто куда лазил он показать то тебе может, в БД у него все данные есть, но фильтров у него нет
<Cuba_013> понятно. фильтр мне ох как нужен
<User430[web]> Драсти!
<User430[web]> подскажите, пждст, при перезагрузки пишет "не удалось получить ответ от менеджера сеансов"
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/06/site/
<User430[web]> нда
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, загрузился, а expo не работает
<Irvingel> Подскажите приз, как в опенофисе скопировать значение формулы а не саму формулу в ячейке?
<boris_t> http://i29.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0306/e4/e4fd7ba81c1c090b5140c418c7da12e4.png  =)
<Irvingel> ни кто не знает что-ли?)
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, в ccsm переставил edge и заработало, на багу похоже
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну у них с плагинами много багов.я кстать видео сделал для баги
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, а смысл 11.10 мучать?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: пока 12 не выпустили и еще год сверху будет получать подержку
<ven000mus> Привет всем. Ребят нужна помощь, по установке МФУ Canon i-Sensys MF4410, вроде дрова поставил, в разделе принтер он появился, но печатать отказывается ;( Может кто знает как решить проблему?
<ven000mus> ОС ubuntu 11.10
<brestows> что значит отказывается ? на печать уходит и молчит ?
<brestows> какие драва ставил ?
<ven000mus> Щас скрин покажу
<sharikoff> да да скрин в студию
<ven000mus> И паралельно другой вопросик, поставил на рабочий стол свою обоину, так иногда почему то ОС меняет ее на свою произвольную, открываю настройки а там на этой обоине часы нарисованы =(
<ven000mus> Как это исправить?
<brestows> а обои лежат на разделе от винды ?
<ven000mus> у меня вообще винды нет
<ven000mus> обои лежат в папке домашняя-изображегния-обои
<ven000mus> http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268323_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_12:46:08/  - вот скрин о наличии принтера
<ven000mus> http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268322_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_12:45:29/  - вот скрин того что он пишет при печати
<brestows> как ставил принтер
<ven000mus> скачал с офф сайта, дрова, там было два рмп файл, через алиен сделал из них дебы и установил,все
<brestows> ven000mus: ты после установки драйверов cups перезапускал ?
<ven000mus> http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268331_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_12:51:47/   - а вот что стало с рабочем столом, и все обои щас так
<ven000mus> А как его запустить? подскажи плз
<brestows> ven000mus: в терминале sudo service cupsd restart
<brestows> после чего попробуй распечатать
<brestows> ven000mus: http://startubuntu.ru/?p=23439
<brestows> еще тут
<ven000mus> Вот что пишет - ven000mus@ven000mus-desktop:~$ sudo service cupsd restart
<ven000mus> [sudo] password for ven000mus:
<ven000mus> cupsd: unrecognized service
<ven000mus> ven000mus@ven000mus-desktop:~$
<ven000mus> Убрал букву Д из капса, вот что пишет - ven000mus@ven000mus-desktop:~$ sudo service cups restart
<ven000mus> cups start/running, process 3211
<ven000mus> ven000mus@ven000mus-desktop:~$
<ven000mus> Пробую с того сайт что ты дал.
<ven000mus> http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268331_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_12:51:47/   - подскажите пока что с этим делать.
<ven000mus> Тот сайт что ты дал, скачал я модифицированные дрова, первый спокойно поставился, а второй пишет - Ошибка: Неверная архитектура «i386»
<ven000mus> Что делать*
<ven000mus> У меня 64х битная ось ;(
<brestows> ну поищи по имени для своей
<brestows> ты проверь может у тебя печатает после того как ты cups перезапустил
<scogra> народ,
<ven000mus> Все тоже самое ;( перезагрузил и все равно ;( не печататет
<scogra> есть мысли как можно поднять второй ДХЦП сервер в сети? чтобы при отключении первого он исполнял его функции
<|rapidsp|> кластер
<TheFalkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-35FDrKurz60/T1XHSgUlvUI/AAAAAAAAqMg/J4Xib8ApBcc/w402/428257_356723837700607_100000889809840_1074479_2001333838_n.jpeg
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: дык кудаж тебе тесты пройти:)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: в космическую академию имени "Жан Люк Пикард" :)
<[koshka]> приветы)
<[koshka]> а ну кто тут знает джаву?))))
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: это стриптизерша из клуба?
<[koshka]> ага
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> Скай, ты в мое отсутствие ходишь по стрипбарам? ><
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: ну тыж раздеться не хочешь:)
<[koshka]> ну не при всех же )))
<[koshka]> да и вообще, ты мне даже не пишешь :(
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет начинающим джавистам )
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, приветик ^_^
<[Raiden]> учите qml , скоро кде5
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а зачем его учить?
<[Raiden]> писать софт\гаджеты
<[koshka]> препод у нас по комп.сетям вообще ок мужик
<[koshka]> пришел, задания дал, и свалил :D
<[koshka]> показал пример только хелоу ворлд :D
<SergeyIT> [koshka], сразу джаву учите как первый язык?
<[koshka]> не, первый с++
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем ждать кде5?юнити 2д есть уже
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, я там уже скриптики на qml правил )
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, уже писал, что безобразно написаны (лаунчер)
<[Raiden]> юнити и гном3 можно рассматриват ь только  как  некую шутку имхо.
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну так:)поправь и в апстрим
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а кеды - как чистое издевательство
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, делать мне больше нечего ;)
<[Raiden]> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-1bcAdarxMPU/Tzo88nBTV5I/AAAAAAAAHwU/a6ZwVFM0JdM/s400/locally-integrated-menubar-ubuntu.png
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, они же еще не раз поменяют там многое
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну форкни
<[Raiden]> им так мешает меню, которое в любом софте является подсказкой что можно сделать, т.к. хоткеи все не упомнить, что они его ещё только в  зад не сунули ).
<[Raiden]> а тем временем в кде оно скрывается и появляется на привычном месте, по клику или по хоткею
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: отруби глобал меню и будет обычное
<[Raiden]> Ты наверное не посмотреть мой скриншот
<TheFalkorr> я знаю что такое lim
<TheFalkorr> оно как дополнительно, а не на замену
<TheFalkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/that-icon-looks-familiar-windows-8
<[Raiden]> http://dot.kde.org/2012/03/05/kde-best-desktop-environment-year
<ven000mus> Привет, кто подскажет что делать с такой ошибкой при печати принтером Canon MF4410 - http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268552_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_14:29:24/ и http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268553_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_14:59:01/ и http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268571_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_15:21:06/
<ven000mus> Перерыл весь инет ;( сделал все вохможное, а эта дрянь не печатает ;(
<ven000mus> Вот что в параметрах системы - http://www.picamatic.com/view/8268572_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-06_15:23:06/
<SergeyIT> ven000mus, http://blog.denisiuk.org/2010/01/canon-i-sensys-mf4018-install-linux.html
<ven000mus> Сергей, я как раз сделал все как там написано...
<[Raiden]> кенон и линукс - это анекдоты из той же оперы что радеон и  дрова
<[Raiden]> вчная нелюбовь
<ven000mus> ппц ;( мне очень нужен принтер ;( жене доклады печатать, а я с ним уже 2ой час вожусь ((((
<[Raiden]> но некотоыре заводятся
<SergeyIT> ven000mus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1723101
<[Raiden]> Могу предложить выход, но будет стоить 100$
<Infra_3600> ven000mus, выкинь кэнон и поставь ХэПэ
<ven000mus> Спасибо за столько серьезное понимание...
<[Raiden]> 1. ищем родсвенника или племянника которому можно подарить кенон , 2. покупаем любой дешевый мфу  из списка на странице про hplip
<[Raiden]> и всё, печать настроена
<[Raiden]> картриджи правда дороже, т.к. головки в них. Но кто в теме, лечит заправкой
<[Raiden]> )
<Infra_3600> он ушёл за ХэПэ
<Infra_3600> )
<[Raiden]> возможно мой подход слишком чайниковский ,зато экономящий время.
<[Raiden]> и ещё можно отписать на ресурсы кенона, что их продукция была заменена на конкурента, т.к. их поддержка уг
<Infra_3600> они виндузятники отпетые
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё решение. Если ест ьвторой комп, подключать неработающее к винде и печатать по сети :)
<ven000mus> а через виртуал бокс с виндой можно такое сделать в убунту?
<[Raiden]> с юсбшным принтером по иде да
<[Raiden]> идее
<[Raiden]> должно работать
<Infra_3600> надо всё пробовать
<Infra_3600> пока не получится
<Infra_3600> давить на все кнопки сразу
<ven000mus> но эт если мне надо будет в убунту печатать, надо будет по любому включать виртбоксную винду, так?
<baronos> установиш виртбокс поставишь плагин для юсб и пробуешь
<bosyi> пичалька
<bosyi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/446228/b6a2612f
<bosyi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/446229/f53be556
<bosyi> зацените
<baronos> отключи его, и через конфиг поправь раскладку
<Infra_3600> ven000mus, дорогу осилит идущий )
<ven000mus> Босый, а эта программа по автосмене раскладки норм работает? А то я ставил, во многих программах вообще не печатало ;(
<bosyi> пользуюсь ею как индикатором расскладки только
<Zogar> всем привет! прошу прощения за оффтоп, но какой самый правильный мультипротокольный месенджер в богомерзкой винде, аналог пидгина
<bosyi> если кто не понял в чем прикол сравнивайте значение индикатора системного и от gxneur
<baronos> bosyi: 11,10 стоит?
<only_you> Zogar: а чем тебе пиджин не подходит?
<bosyi> 12.04, но в 11.10 также
<baronos> ок ща попробую
<Zogar> да я просто 100 лет на винде не сидел, реально забыл все что с ней связано
<only_you> ну пиджин же и на вин есть
<[Raiden]> ещё кутим и даже копыта
<baronos> трансмиссион 2,50 теперь как и aria2c не забивает инет, а вот qbit ппц. :)
<Infra_3600> свежомясо?
<baronos> а то)
<[Raiden]> приоритты отменили?
<baronos> они не помогают
<brestows> baronos: а кол-во подключений и т.п. ?
<baronos> brestows: уже докачал, не помню сколько было.
<brestows> ну вот снизь значение и все будет ок
<baronos> зачем у меня и так все ок
<brestows> ясно
<TheFalkorr> демьяна на сланге пересобрали и были приятно удивлены
<TheFalkorr> шок-видеоАДЫНАДЫН
<[Raiden]> вы просто не пробовали собирать интеловским компилятором!
<[Raiden]> всё летает!
<[Raiden]> Шутка в общем. Я как-то пробовал модифицированное под него ядро собрать и даже смог
<[Raiden]> но оно бсоднуло
<[Raiden]> запаниковало т.е.
<TheFalkorr> ну тут аж годность проглянула
<TheFalkorr> убунта уже может переходить, раз демьян признал годным
<TheFalkorr> ибо убунта то ток арм, да 686-амд64 собирает
<TheFalkorr> а как думаете, воможно ли узнать все аккаунты в сети, которые к моей почте подрублены?
<Lex_Sh> вы тоже чтоле про clang?)
<TheFalkorr> Lex_Sh: давно уже обсудили
<Lex_Sh> да я тока зашёл
<Lex_Sh> чатег часто в пинги over1к уходит
<Lex_Sh> из-за "простоя" сети
<TheFalkorr> эммм
<TheFalkorr> че у тя за клиент?
<Lex_Sh> kvirc
<Lex_Sh> да не суть важно
<Lex_Sh> вичат также
<Lex_Sh> сетевая походу экономит питание и отключается считая асю и ирку  неактивностью сети
<Lex_Sh> по крайней мере так было в винде и там это без проблем было вылечено отключением соотв опции в настройках сетевой
<Lex_Sh> а тут никто не может сказать есть ли вообще в линуксе управление питанием сетевой
<TheFalkorr> есть
<Lex_Sh> где посмотреть\отелючить к такой то матери?
<Lex_Sh> отключить*
 * [koshka] потыкала в TheFalkorr 
<TheFalkorr> а толи через етхтул, толи через конфиги
<TheFalkorr> или вообще через параметры загрузки
<TheFalkorr> я уже не помню
<TheFalkorr> это было два компа назад
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: тыкатель:)
<Lex_Sh> в ethtool много чего непонятного)
<ven000mus> Ураааааааааааааааааааааааа.... Я сделал, я сделал это.... Canon MF4410 завелся....
<ven000mus> Печатает ;))))))))))))))
<brestows> ven000mus: и что сделал ?
<ven000mus> тупо скопировал фильтр из usr/lib64/cups/filter в usr/lib/cups/filter - вот эту какашку pstoufr2cpca
<|rapidsp|> симлинк был бы изящнее :)
<[Raiden]> Ну, поздравляю. Рекомендую записат ьили запомнить что делалось
<ven000mus> Он при печати тупо просил меня указать ему где в usr/lib/cups/filter у него файл лежит, а его там не было, вот я и кинул его туда.
<ven000mus> что такое симлинк?
<[Raiden]> Или даже написать хавту на форум или местную вики ))
<|rapidsp|> ven000mus: символьная ссылка ln -s ...
<noyabr> а кто подскажет, что делать со встроенным wimax модемом?
<ven000mus> сори за нубо вопрос, а зачем она?
<|rapidsp|> ven000mus: ну можно не копировать файл а просто сделать ссылку на него в нужное место
<ven000mus> ааа, надо почитать про это дело...
<ven000mus> это лучше и полезнее чем копировать файл из одной папки в другую?
<brestows> ven000mus: нет это экономит место :)
<ven000mus> ясно, в моем случаю 2кб не так много его отнимут ;)
<|rapidsp|> просто это правильнее и все крутые посоны делают именно так :)
<amigo> |rapidsp|: тебя mva нашел?
<Cuba_013> кто нить мне может объяснить в чем бедя (я знаю что во мне). пытаюсь сотворить следующую штуку : http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=87478.0. но висну на 13 пункте. еще в resolv.conf не сохраняется настройки которые я в нашу . если кому не лень . гляньте свежим взглядом , а то я уже
<brestows> resolv.conf редактируешь от суперпользователя или просто открыл в редакторе?
<|rapidsp|> amigo: когда?
<amigo> искал тебя две недели пока тебя не было
<[Raiden]> Cuba_013: Если используется нетворк-менеджер, то он презаписвает при конекте
<|rapidsp|> ну мы его хайлайтнули :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: о.кстати да
<TheFalkorr> |rapidsp|: о кстати да
<Cuba_013> slappasswd -h {MD5} вот эта штука не делается
<TheFalkorr> |rapidsp|: чуть не плакал, как тя не видел.
<noyabr> здесь кто-нибудь пользуется встроенным yota wimax модемом?
<|rapidsp|> TheFalkorr: че случилось? :)
<TheFalkorr> |rapidsp|: а вот не помню.он гооворил, но я логи почистил уже
<noyabr> |rapidsp|: пытаюсь заставить его работать) не отображается нигде
<|rapidsp|> )
<TheFalkorr> добры саморитяне
<dx_> Привет всем
<TheFalkorr> кто нить заводил свое ппа?
<noyabr> dx_: привет
<[Raiden]> Я всегда хотел русскую инфу о том ка кзавести ппа ,и на чать собирать
<dx_> напомните как проверить лог файл в живом времени ?!?!? /var/log/maillog
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: для пакетов из деб репа со своими патчами я уже знаю.
<TheFalkorr> или и реп взять и свои патчи набрать
<TheFalkorr> а вот как для левых
<Lex_Sh> tail
<TheFalkorr> хз пока
<TheFalkorr> есть ман.но чтото у меня не получилось пока
<dx_> s
<dx_> спасибо
<[Raiden]> но не нашел и не стал... А сусешный обс , читая русскую инфу освоил за пару часов включая написние спеков копипастом
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык руссской инфы и не хватает на ppa
<[Raiden]> ну и я про тоже. И про сборку пакетов понятного хавту тоже нет.  есть нескольк остатей на частных блогах и инфа по дебиану на их ресурсах - где за пару часов точно не поймешь
<brestows> а что на lp нет инфы как сделать свой ppa ?
<brestows>  или вым на могучем надо ?
<brestows> могу перевести мануал... но это не быстро будет точно
<TheFalkorr> brestows: да ня язык пофиг
<TheFalkorr> но там инфа ток о том, как создать с использованием убунто сырцов
<TheFalkorr> а если есть левый проект - то ищите сами
<brestows> что значит ubuntu cjhwjd&
<brestows> сорцов?
<[Raiden]> http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/ - лучше этого, по сути начального руководства я не встречал http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<[Raiden]> ой
<TheFalkorr> brestows: а то, что левые через деб хелпер надо мучить, но у меня пока не вышло
<brestows> все равно моя твоя не понимать
<noyabr> !grep
<ubuntuhelp> grep — утилита командной строки, которая находит на вводе строки, отвечающие заданному регулярному выражению, и выводит их. Пример: cat "файл" | grep "регулярное выражение"
<TheFalkorr> brestows: ну на ланчпад заливаются пакеты и сурцы, подготовленные по дебиан пакажинг полиси.а например ядро с кернел орг не подготовлено.сборке на дому плевать,а ланчпад привиредлив
<ven000mus> Если что http://ven000mus.livejournal.com/22606.html - Установка Canon МФУшек серии MF4***
<ven000mus> Думаю описал подробно...
<brestows> TheFalkorr: так что что бы ядро было в ppa я так понял его надо перепаковывать ?
<TheFalkorr> brestows: его нао дебхелпером сурцы обработать и собрать сурц пакет
<TheFalkorr> дебы собирают на ланчпаде
<TheFalkorr> а рулсы готовим мы
<TheFalkorr> я вот был близок, но чет не там не так сделал
<brestows> ааа
<TheFalkorr> завтра после зачета буду еще раз пробовать
<brestows> ну тут еще так кухня
<ven000mus> Теперь осталось завести сканер ;) родное ПО убунты не видет пока, сторонних прог еще не ставил...
<TheFalkorr> brestows: а потом напишу ман для райдена
<TheFalkorr> и будет добро и процветание
<brestows> ага добро победит зло, поставив его на колени и жестоко убив :)
<ven000mus> Странно, почему PlayonLinux при включение, пишет что Судя по всему, у вас отсутствует поддержка 3D ускорения . Советуем вам задествовать ее...
<ven000mus> Знать бы как...
<ven000mus> Карта nVidia GT450S 3D 1Gb 128Bit
<ven000mus> В параметрах о системе она написана...
<ven000mus> в разделе графика GeForce GTS 450/PCI/SSE2
<ven000mus> режим: Обычный
<Lex_Sh> поставить нормальные дрова, не?
<Lex_Sh> как вариант, проприетарные
<Lex_Sh> но есть и открытые
<ven000mus> Дрова я ставил с офф сайта...
<[Raiden]> ven000mus: показывай вывод команды glxinfo|egrep 'direct|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> хотя и так ясн очто дрова неверно стоят.
<[Raiden]> часть либ было презаписан опри обновлении , либо они изначально криво встали
<ven000mus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так с оффсайта насобирал раз.
<TheFalkorr> !xsat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xsat'
<TheFalkorr> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<TheFalkorr> !drivers
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='drivers'
<TheFalkorr> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<ven000mus> !paste ven000mus@ven000mus-desktop:~$ glxinfo|egrep 'direct|OpenGL'
<ven000mus> direct rendering: Yes
<ven000mus> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<ven000mus> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTS 450/PCI/SSE2
<ven000mus> OpenGL version string: 4.1.0 NVIDIA 280.13
<ven000mus> OpenGL shading language version string: 4.10 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<ven000mus> OpenGL extensions:
<ven000mus>     GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, GL_ARB_draw_indirect,
<ven000mus>     GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<ven000mus> ven000mus@ven000mus-desktop:~$
<[Raiden]> Хм
<andrex> непонятливый совсем
<ven000mus> ?
<TheFalkorr> @kick ven000mus ты нафига про пастю узнавал?
<[Raiden]> я как всегда нашел ответ после того как чел кикнут
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот, может пригодится кому http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-1000.html
<TheFalkorr> главное что, узнал про пастю и тут же вывали в канал
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> надо же
<Lex_Sh> после вчерашнего обновления юнити больше не падало
<XuMuK> здрасти
<Lex_Sh> утра
<XuMuK> фигасе утро... даж у меня 4 вечера
<Lex_Sh> у меня 7)
<andrex> у меня ночь)
<Lex_Sh> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/voria/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<TheFalkorr> Lex_Sh: и?
<Lex_Sh> похоже samsung-tools под 12.04 ещё нет?
<XuMuK> у меня таких чтук по 50 вылизит
<Lex_Sh> или вручную ставить
<TheFalkorr> ну нет, так нет
<TheFalkorr> бери пакеты от онерика и стаавь
<TheFalkorr> авось прокатит
<baronos> а я тупо снес дабы не видеть её и всё ничего не вылазит)
<[Raiden]> раьше релиза для убунты много чего может не быть  - использовать до офиц. релиза - ссзб
<[Raiden]> ну или читайте мой линк выше про бэкпорт пакетов
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, а что не работает у самсунга?
<Lex_Sh> та я её так, чисто посмотреть ставил
<Lex_Sh> подсветку бы вкл\выкл
<[Raiden]> нужен #ubuntu-ru+1
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> а то на ночь крышку закрыватьнекайф, если сборка идёт, греется сильнее
<[Raiden]> xnj ,s dfhbkbcm nfv d cj,cndyyjv cjre
<[Raiden]> omg
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, ну так яркость в ноль
<Lex_Sh> она не пашет
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, у меня пашет
<Lex_Sh> osd индикатор появляется а яркость не меняется
<Lex_Sh> да и в 0 она у меня никогда не ставилась
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, ну почти в 0. На моем работает
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: http://welinux.ru/post/2872/
<[Raiden]> чего-то нашел по ппа
<TheFalkorr> Lex_Sh: man acpi man acpi_osi
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эту часть я знаю.я пока на подготовке к дебиан пакажинг систем застрял.чтобы пакеты соответствовали политике
<[Raiden]> http://ky6uk.org/launchpad-its-really-simple
<[Raiden]> никто не сталкивался с тем, что  смплейер соотношние сторон указанное в настройках не помнит7
<[Raiden]> и какой параметр для мплейера указывает соотношение сторон?
<andrex> aspect 4:3 -к примеру
<[Raiden]> спс, сработало
<andrex> а вот как это в конфиг наколячить незнаю
<[Raiden]> да уже, там есть строка для опций
<andrex> ага точно
<andrex> просто я никогда соотношение железно не делал
<[Raiden]> отличное описание для сборки. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<[Raiden]> нужен перевод для русского ресурса имхо )
<[Raiden]> ой туплю.
<[Raiden]> там преведено
<[Raiden]> а нет, точлько частично
<TheFalkorr> и это я читал
<TheFalkorr> там тож рассказано.но неподробно
<[Raiden]> Чего-то я наигралсяв опенсусе. Думаю к релизу 12.04 вернусь
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в убунте кеды не хуже.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере последние пару версий
<andrex> беребежчик)
<[Raiden]> я на задании в тылу врага
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> andrex: не пали собрата
<TheFalkorr> andrex: а то его раскроют
<andrex> ага или вернётся в тыл врага
<andrex> кто его знает
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/446435/0237382a
<XuMuK> в 16 лет она будет как минимум на ты козел с компом))
<[Raiden]> если вернусь, буду собирать в чруте, когда надо , а основная система будет легкой и без девел пактов
<[Raiden]> по крайней мре хочу так попробовать
 * noyabr думает чем заняться
<[Raiden]> такие дети за компом имхо страшно. Я бы не подпускал ) Пуст ьв куклы игарет, с другими детьми или азбуку изучает ит.д.
<andrex> ни какого детства у девочки
<[Raiden]> +1
<XuMuK> азбука там за заднем фоне под одеждой) она её уже знает)
<XuMuK> ага, только что из песочницы вернулись)...
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не мучай детей
<[Raiden]> Имхо контуперы зло.
<[Raiden]> Отнимаю у людей время
<andrex> и зомбо ящики тоже
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], зло, конечно
<_d4vid> re..
<brestows> кто знает где хранятся настройки виджета icon only tasl manager который для KDE
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: и книги зло, из-за них на кострах сжигали.
<noyabr> и речь зло
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> почитайте про аутизм в сша. 1 из следсвий дети+компы
<[Raiden]> brestows: интересный вопрос
<brestows> [Raiden]: пользуешься им?
<[Raiden]> да, но где конфиг не заю
<RfAFdlS> brestows: измени настройки и поищи файлы с сегодняшней датой изменения.
<brestows> [Raiden]: один тут/honme/user/.kde4/share/config/taskmanagerrulesrc - тут он хранит те данные которые были добавлены вручную
<Kuloto> Здравствуйте. Где можно поменять размер кэша для apt?
<brestows> [Raiden]: а вот где он хранит список иконок закрепленных на панели, вопрос открыт
<[Raiden]> brestows:  спроси на kubuntu.ru )
<[Raiden]> А зачем тбе настройки?
<brestows> там совсеи тухлый форум :( просто посмотреть :)
<[Raiden]> можно и на главный , там есть раздел
<[Raiden]> вообще тыщи ответов не нужны, может и там ответят
<brestows> может и ответят :)
<shenmue> baronos выходи подлый трусс
<baronos> shenmue: http://i.minus.com/1331063132/Vqt8IDPydeBcUIY7kUJwmQ/iUiTcHJ3d8QcC.png
<shenmue> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331052298_2818163_1d26752ef6.png бито!
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> shenmue: ща еще selene поставлю, там lxpanel только можно апплеты ставить еще. :D
<Kuloto> Где можно поменять размер кэша для apt?
<andrex> Kuloto: echo 'APT::Cache-Limit "10000000";' >> /etc/apt/apt.conf
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> не было печали - апдейтов накачали
<shelest> юнити стала выглядеть в стиле Windows95
<Kuloto> andrex: Спасибо, попробуем.
<baronos> перезапусти gnome-settings-daemon
<shenmue> =))) верно. всегдо вдруг дистр решил что я на дойче говорю и сам сменил локаль
<shenmue> сегодня*
<andrex> ну этож гуд)
<[Raiden]> ещё 3 года и будет 98
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> shenmue: перезапусти gnome-settings-daemon
<shenmue> зачем? удалил язык и сменил локаль на рунглишь
<brestows> [Raiden]: посмотри   /home/user/.kde4/share/config/klaunchrc есть у тебя такой фалй?
<shenmue> В Харькове нет военкоматов.
<shenmue> вот везухато
<[Raiden]> есть, вместо  /usr/home   пиши ~/
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> хом.юзер т.е.
<baronos> shenmue: запустил отображение обоины в "луна" :D няшно так то :)
<brestows> [Raiden]: а в чем разница
<[Raiden]> ну , в том что у меня юзер не user ) , альяс такой удобней
<brestows> ясно
<brestows> просто у меня этого файла нет :(
<[Raiden]> не менял настройки может
<brestows> я про klaunchrc судя по исходникам он там все хранит
<[Raiden]> скажи лучше зачем тебе это
<[Raiden]> http://susepaste.org/70548825
<brestows> мистика :)
<brestows> ладно хрен с ним
<brestows> я просто хотел пару иконок подменить
<Kuloto> А что, на линукс нету файловых мониторов?
<[Raiden]> иконки для приложений можно менять по другому имхо
<[Raiden]> порывшись в текущей теме
<Kuloto> Чтоб посмотреть что куда записывает.
<c5h12> вопрос тем, кто юзал фреймовые оконные менеджеры: хочу поставить DWM, но боюсь, что будет сильно урезан (там даже конфиг-файла нет, настройки - правкой заголовочного файла перед компиляцией). Имеет ли смысл юзать этот WM, или лучше поставить awes
<c5h12> вопрос чисто к тем, кто юзал и то, и другое
<[Raiden]> я юзал только в кде такое, только тут называется мозаичный режим
<[Raiden]> и он пока слегка глючноват
<c5h12> [Raiden], там у окон тоже заголовки отрывает? :)
<[Raiden]> автоматом нет
<[Raiden]> попробуй форум, я тут видел 1 авесомщика, но давно )
<c5h12> [Raiden], посмотрю, спасибо
<[Raiden]> А мне в общм хватил ополучаса что бы забить
<noyabr> то откуда знаю?
<noyabr> упс
<noyabr> не туда
<shenmue> [Raiden] в кедах путь к темам скажи  =)
<[Raiden]> к темам окон?
<[Raiden]> аиконок?
<shenmue> usr/share/themes в гтк. а аналогичное в кедах?
<shenmue> стилей
<[Raiden]> в кедах иначе. Есть тема плазмы, тема окон, цветовая тема и тема иконок
<shenmue> а путь ко всем разный ? или все в куче
<[Raiden]> и езё темы к квину могет быть бинарыне, имет ьсвои уникальыне свойства и темы )
<[Raiden]> Да, разные
<shenmue> ты хоть путь укажи =)))) куда нибуть вообще. желательно для всего =)
 * c5h12 шоке. Заценил PekWM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA85iP8fvW8 , там можно одно окно делать вкладкой другого o.O
<c5h12> аля Google Chrome
<shenmue> когото еще удивляют вкладки
<c5h12> ага
<c5h12> я ж недавно начал искать альтернативу гному
<noyabr> c5h12: и как, нашел?
<shenmue> Cinnamon например
<shenmue> или опенбокс
<c5h12> ищу
<baronos> в 12.04 кто нить заметил баг с автодополнением sudo? если набрать sud ибыстро нажать таб то он повторит последнюю букву и получится sudd )
<noyabr> baronos: проверил, не сработало
<shenmue> ого в убунту наконецто автодополение решили включить?
<baronos> хмм
<bosyi> baronos, это xneur глючит
<c5h12> всё бы хорошо, в общем-то, с альтернативными WM
<bosyi> у меня такая же бага, поэтому отключил его
<c5h12> вот только темы нормальной тЁмной не могу найти )
<[Raiden]> shenmue: лучше посмотри содержимое пакета с какой-нить темой популярной, наприме  bespin
<[Raiden]> мне надо был опути искать
<baronos> bosyi: кстати о нем, убрал сегодня рапплет раскладки, оставил только хнеур, бился долго чтоб понять откуда он берет данные о языках. послал это дело куда подальше и наслаждаюсь дальше гном3 :D
 * shenmue заметил что все кедофилы гуи-зависимые
<shenmue> [Raiden] дран н дроп пашет с темами ?
<shenmue> драг*
<bosyi> baronos, а штатный получилось отключить иникатор?
<baronos> bosyi: да его отрубить не проблема
<[Raiden]> что ты называешь темами
<shenmue> скачал с сайта тему дя окон скажем
<baronos> bosyi: проблема в том что его отрубить он будет видеть только один язык.
<[Raiden]> хотя в любом случае незнаю. Я через диалоги ставлю, без днд
<bosyi> у меня слетает переключалка клафиатуры после каждой перезагрузки
<bosyi> если отключить
<shenmue> эх...
<[Raiden]> shenmue: какую
<[Raiden]> тут всё по другому
<[Raiden]> и тема для окон может быт ьтемой не к квину напрямую, а к 1 из модулей например
<bosyi> как сказать гуглу истать по стране, например украине
<shenmue> эх... а всего лишь спросил путь к темам...  =)
<bosyi> сейчас такую кнопку убрали
<c5h12> темой называю цвета  + значки + шрифты
<shenmue> не нря в кедах что всё и вся на гуи заверченно.
<[Raiden]> а как ещё должно быт ьв гуи?
<[Raiden]> кде - гуи
<[Raiden]> если дашь линк до конкретной тему - я сакжу как ставить
<[Raiden]> темы*
<[Raiden]> или спроси кого-нить ещё
<shenmue> я точно знаю что в гном 2 драг н дропом темы добавляются. либо самому в папку usr/share/themes
<shenmue> всё просто. логично. понятно
<[Raiden]> верно.
<[Raiden]> но если тебе хочется тему ххх, но другого цвета
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 5 days, 23 hours, 51 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: <rapidsp> test
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 3 hours, 44 minutes, and 3 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> )
<shenmue> в кедах с этим беда. пользователи кед не знают где темы хранятся. для них это как вижу шок качать темы не через установшик тем а напрямую с сайта
<[Raiden]> то вся простота и логичность гнома как гуи - летит в пи...
<shenmue> в гном 2 есть для этого смена цвета либо гном колор чузер
<[Raiden]> драг энд дроп для тем ту тнет по той причине, что тимы бывают разног отипа
<[Raiden]> например у тебя архив с исходниками на си++
<[Raiden]> зачем его куда-то дропать )
<shenmue> умом кеды не понять =)))
<[Raiden]> тут нету такого понятия как тема. Ту тнесколько тем для разных элементов. Плюс они могут быть разных типов
<shenmue> всего лишь спросил куда темы для окон кидать. вместо ответа куча ненужной инфы . оказывается для каждой кнопки своя тема...
<[Raiden]> ок , какие конкретно темы?
<baronos> shenmue: http://www.linuxdeepin.com/
<shenmue> заголовок окна. или точноное название нужно цвет фото размер дату создания?
<[Raiden]> у меня сча заголовки qtcurve , в пакте с этой темой куча файлов , котоыре лежат в разных местах. Наприер /usr/lib64/kde4/kwin_qtcurve_config.so
<[Raiden]> а конфиги для этой темой наприм в /usr/share/kde4/apps/QtCurve/Flat.qtcurve
<[Raiden]> надеюсь что помог
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> темы для кед компилять что ли надо?
<[Raiden]> для окон по большей части да. либ отолько модуль какой-нить, а к нему уже темы в виде картинок и конфигов
<brestows> shenmue: нет
<[Raiden]> квин модульный
<shenmue> угу уже нашел на кде-лук как ставить
<brestows> но это больше плагины чем темы в обычном их понимании
<[Raiden]> те темы что можно поставить сразу, доступны через соотв диалог. Ну как бы, у кде есть интеграция с кде-лук
<[Raiden]> а остальные с вероятностью 50на50 надо компилить
<[Raiden]> поэтому точный ответ только если будет линк на тему
<shenmue> сразу бы написал что это модули
<[Raiden]> 21:40:04] [[Raiden]]тут всё по другому
<[Raiden]> [21:40:21] [[Raiden]]и тема для окон может быт ьтемой не к квину напрямую, а к 1 из модулей например
<shenmue> хм наверное и тему под кеды создать так же сложно как и под гнома
<[Raiden]> выбераются в гуи темы тоже в разных местах. для плазмы в 1 месте, для виджетов окна в другом, для квина в третьем
<[Raiden]> + цветовая схема
<shenmue> да там эту всю кучу подбирать по цветам это ужас
<shenmue> именно поэтому у всех на скринах кеды либо серые либо черные. по другому никак
<[Raiden]> самые популярные цвета  имхо )
<[Raiden]> и как раз цвета тут меняются мышкой
<shenmue> ссамая ограниченная фантазия
<[Raiden]> я не готов спорить. скажу только , что 1 оксиген может быть в не меньше чем 1000 различных цветовых схем
<[Raiden]> + каждый вет можно отдельно поменять мышкой и сохранит ьв свою схему
<shenmue> я знаю. в колор чузер тоже можно свои схемы было создовать
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331057061_8303357_07ea3ef8bd.png
<shenmue> да знаю я =) колупал как то. оболие настроек утомило тогда
<[Raiden]> вот пример темы как окон, так и заголовков со своими кофнигами. Сама  тема по сути бинарная  http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331057243_3575796_9d718cf42e.png
<[Raiden]> очепятки не буду уж испрвлять )
<User674[web]> hello!
<[Raiden]> после гнома всё это несколько страшно
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> Да, как-то долго я отвеачл на простой вопрос )
<shenmue> угу. нет что бы make install  написать
<[Raiden]> я наверное плохо знаю кде что бы как-то по другому ответить на неполный вопрос
<[Raiden]> бебе
<markmx> приветствую, таки кто балуется из вас с грепоп и регулярками в консоли? очень нада мне тут кой чего
<andrex> мне тоже что то надо))
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/9jNGHpJE есть например такой вывод от ffprobe
<markmx> задача взять именно тот стрим где codec_type=video
<markmx> как бы его так выпарсить? ато я чего то не догоняю с квантификаторами, походу они у меня не пашут
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/aPCmcSC8 до такого вот додумался но вот как бы что куда я хз
<markmx> BPOH вот ты то мне и нужен
<markmx> давай помогай
<[Raiden]> что тебе надо из этого текста я не понял
<[Raiden]> всё что после  codec_type=video?
<[Raiden]> или что?
<BPOH> markmx:  хех ну если ты не перепутал то давай)))
<[Raiden]> а.. кажется понял
<markmx> мне нужна секция стрим в которой присутствует тип=видео
<markmx> там две секции [STREAM]
<markmx> задача распарсить так, чтобы вернулась только та, что содержит кодектип=видео
<[Raiden]> а видо не всегда первая секция?
<markmx> нет оказывается не всегда
<[Raiden]> видео
<[Raiden]> ясно
<markmx> я вот злюсь уже несколько дней на этот ffprobe и квантификаторы в грепе
<markmx> ничерта не пашут, жрет до конца все и вся
<markmx> echo `ffprobe -show_streams "${file}"` | grep -o -E "codec_type=(\w+)?"; - например такая конструкция как мне кажется должна вернуть только одно вхождение, ибо ? = {0,1} но в строке у нас два раза встречается codec_type и греп радостный оба мне и возвращает
<[Raiden]> что если усложнить. вырезать в переменную  1 блок, в другую второй и т.д. или в массив.  А потом каждую часть массива проврить в каком ест ьвидео )
<[Raiden]> т.е. не регекспом, а немного баша
<markmx> ну мона и башем но если будет много кода, то нифига не катит :) задача сделать красиво и чтоп все завидовали
<[Raiden]> я убегаю на час +- , потом может подумаю, есл ивремя найду. Сам  это всё не очень знаю
<[Raiden]> лол
<markmx> оке жду :) попробую не решать задачу спецом для тебя :)
<[Raiden]> не..
<[Raiden]> ели можешь решай
<[Raiden]> убег
<shenmue> хы
<andrex> если тебе после второго всё надо то может чёто типо такого grep 'Stream #1\.[^:]*бла бла
<markmx> ща я тут уже башую по идее райдена
<noyabr> а что значит (+i) рядом с моим ником?
<shenmue> рядовой смертный
<noyabr> ясно)
<andrex> shenmue: a +Ziw ))
<shenmue> а на это у рядовых смертных нет доступа
<shenmue> меньше знают - лучше сплют
<andrex> чёб ещё спросить)
<noyabr> shenmue: спят)
<ribhoo> lynx можно заставить отоброжать русский а не транслит?
<andrex> lynx2 помоему с русским
<markmx> if [ "$str"=="[/STREAM]" ]; верно сравниваю то?
<c5h12> ribhoo, судя по скриншоту отсюда, вполне: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx
<ribhoo> хм....
<openvoid> лучше sed попробуй
<shenmue> совсем плохо с иксами да?
<openvoid> ribhoo, можно, только забыл как - там где то в меню с кодировками
<ribhoo> Lynx Version 2.8.7rel.2 (21 Jun 2010) любой сайт на русском показывает транслитом.....
<openvoid> Ctrl-A и выбирай кодировку
<shenmue> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331061926_6599164_5f842c12b1.png нет никаких проблем
<shenmue> даже wap открывает
<baronos> www-browser?
<shenmue> lynx
<shenmue> хотя чо ты спросил то?
<shenmue> интересно то юзер агент покажет. где бы посмотреть?
<ribhoo> shenmue: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331062116_7746615_8bde6da9a6.png
<ribhoo> вот как у меня показывает
<shenmue> вырвиглазненько
<Sergey_IT> ку
<shenmue> пыщь
<ribhoo> shenmue: ну и как поменять?
<markmx> таки чтото у меня строка не сравнивается как надо
<markmx> if [ "$str"="[/STREAM]" ]; верно делаю то?
<shenmue> ribhoo не знаю. у меня по дефолту так
<markmx> ау? у всех наступила ночь? :)
<c5h12> пол-второго
<markmx> самое время для злого кодинга в шелле
<Sergey_IT> markmx, у чукчей утро
<c5h12> хыхы
<c5h12> да, будь это международный канал, щас бы уже бразильцы были )
<shenmue> ribhoo в настройках http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1331062473_8404271_cca86db64b.png желтое
<c5h12> Ъ-браузер?
<markmx> ну подскажите как сравнить строку?
<markmx> if [ "$str"="[/STREAM]" ]; - что ни пихну в стр - все гут пишет :)
<markmx> а ведь должно тока на стрим реагировать
<gPaKoH4uK> а чего переменная в кавычках?
<shenmue> c5h12 Ъ-браузер это через wget тянуть исходник сайта и виме смотреть
<markmx> ну строка же
<markmx> шеллу оказывается пофиг :) что кавычки что нет
<gPaKoH4uK> markmx: по идее длжно быть не пофиг
<markmx> я и так и так потестил :) одна фигня
<c5h12> shenmue, :D тогда я лучше через Ь-браузер в инете посижу )
<shenmue> ribhoo помогло?
<markmx> мне ничо не помогает
<shenmue> а мы безнадёжных не трогаем =)
<BPOH> при включении выключении питания на ноуте значки системного трея сдвигаются влево если так питание раз 5-6 включить выключить значки все в один сливаются
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/4uWZi87A ну вот где тут ошипка?
<markmx> ну памагите =(
<andrex> ${str} помоему без {} должно быть
<[Raiden]> markmx:  ты по ходу увлкся моей иде про баш ))
<markmx> да :)))
<markmx> и таки тока что понял где лажа :)))
<[Raiden]> markmx: сравнение вроде верное , в последнем линке
<markmx> неа
<[Raiden]> только когда команда на строку , не нужны ;  в  3 и 4 строке
<markmx> синтаксис нарушен :)
<markmx> if [ "${str}" == "[/STREAM]" ] вот как надо
<[Raiden]> и continue тоже наверное не надо, скрипт и так продолжится )
<[Raiden]> а .. да, я не заметил кавычки
<[Raiden]> может баш не лучшая идея )
<[Raiden]> я так ,мимо просто проходил.
<andrex> лучше сразу asm
<markmx> ваще шелл надо а не баш, но оказывается он убоговат как то :)
<ven000mus> Всем привет, я замучался с POL, может кто подскажет? В чем проблема, гляньте скрины. http://www.picamatic.com/view/8269633_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-07_00:08:19/ Это ошибка POL, это мои драйвера http://www.picamatic.com/view/8269632_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-07_00:08:07/
<ven000mus> установил какие только можно обновления ;( как это 3д ускорение активировать ;(
<shenmue> ребут делал?
<shenmue> хотя ты видео дрова не поставил
<ven000mus> всмысле? а как тогда glxgears работает и выдает фпс или она от видеокарты не зависет?
<ven000mus> а как ты понял что я не поставил видео дрова? обьясни
<shenmue> там же написанно что плановые обновления
<baronos> shenmue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOAEBXpJNAc
<shenmue> glxgears вообще не бечмарк
<[Raiden]> ven000mus: это не ты спрашивал пр о  п лей он линукс?
<ven000mus> я, я... И из-за твоего пасте.орг меня почему то кикнули ;(
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> ven000mus: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-1000.html
<shenmue> baronos на чем основан?
<baronos> shenmue: убунту 11,10
<ven000mus> Raiden: Как я понимаю, там он просто убирает проверку, так?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> то что ты постил днем говорило что дрова нормально стоят
<ven000mus> ок, буду игры проверять.
<ven000mus> А сканер MF4410 я так и не завел ;( вроде какой то чел с xsane сделал из другого драйвера, но в обновления проекта пока не попали и как поставить этот мега пачт, пока не известно ;(
<ven000mus> Я вот думаю, на гостевой ос хр я принтер установил, а вот сканер в упор не видет ;( может кто знает как в виртуалбоксе установить все мфу целиком (
<ven000mus> дрова с офф сайта поставили почему то только принтер ;( в программе от компании сканера не видет ;(
<markmx> а хотите классную задачу по ls?
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> ахаха
<[Raiden]> юнити http://rulinux.net/images/gallery/719ddbe4ef6d9a4c4c31655f11033d42.png
<andrex> window maker
<shenmue> ничо так
<_d4vid> :)
<c5h12> :D
 * c5h12 ,оказывается, поставил Unity вместо Awesome
<shenmue> марк идет по следам попова видать
<shenmue> добавил ргба, стер копирайты и выдал за свое
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вмейкер тоже копия творения Джобса, можт поэтому  такое вмечатлние
<[Raiden]> п*
<[Raiden]> ты врод про темы спрашивал, вот эта просто ткстовый конфиг к qtcurve http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/light?content=149173 - можно и в папку кинут ьи в настройке темы импортировать
<c5h12> везёт людям
<c5h12> то ли дело нам, опенбоксовым аскетам )
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> на коробку тоже есть гуйка с ковырялкой тем
<c5h12> в одном только openSuSE нашёл графический конфигуратор, где можно указать цвета LXDE
<c5h12> есть?
<andrex> obconf
<c5h12> благодарю
<shenmue> не не та
<shenmue> именно темы создавать
<[Raiden]> в опенсуське меня пакетаня система начинает утомлять. Сложновато устроено обновление
<[Raiden]> часто запросы что надо разрешить зависимость.
<[Raiden]> апт тупее и я думаю что это к лучшему
<andrex> obtheme
<shenmue> наверное оно
<c5h12> попробую obtheme, спасибо
<c5h12> а то раньше пользовался таким GUE, как LeafPad
<c5h12> супер-интерфейс
<c5h12> очень гибкая конфигурялка. Можно такого наконфигурять, что даже OpenBox не догадается )
<c5h12> *GUI
<[Raiden]> какие ужасы
<[Raiden]> An X Server written against the X11 protocol in Java has been made available for Google's Android platform...
<shenmue> ивправду =)
<shenmue> яннп если честно
<[Raiden]> реализация хсервера для андройда. Что может значить, что там можно по Х-протоколу запустить окно с какой-нить софтино по сети
<baronos[x]> и вроде бы уже заснул, и тут бац, идея http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTQ-RAH7L7E
<shenmue> яннп если честно  [2]
<shenmue> видимо спать пора
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-07
<N00B_IN_Linux> q all
<sharikoff> й
<sharikoff> до чего дошел прогресс трам пам пам
<sharikoff> труд физический исчез
<Cuba_013> доброе утро всем
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<brestows> [fq
<brestows> хай
<Cuba_013> флешку к серваку решил примонтировать. в mc ее можно увидеть?
<|rapidsp|> да
<Cuba_013> все получилось
<Hariec> Да потихоньку )
<Hariec> Сори
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<Kyshtynbai>                     | voan (~voan@217.12.215.179) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)                                                                               │ brestows
<Kyshtynbai> 11:01:56            -- | Le9i0nx is now known as le9i0nx                                                                                                                        │ c5h12
<Kyshtynbai> 11:03:11           --> | pavel_ (~pavel@95.71.205.1) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                                      │ chapt
<Kyshtynbai> 11:08:34            -- | le9i0nx is now known as Le9i0nx                                                                                                                        │ Civilian
<Kyshtynbai> 11:09:19           --> | AlbertR|alt (~AlbertR@mail.renovatio.ru) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                         │ Cuba_013
<Kyshtynbai> 11:10:54           <-- | KyuuBe (~KyuuBe@unaffiliated/kyuube) has quit (Quit: Bye bye everypony! animufags@conference.jabber.ru)                                                │ dflurker
<Kyshtynbai> 11:13:08           <-- | pavel_ (~pavel@95.71.205.1) has quit (Read error: Operation timed out)                                                                                 │ djdb
<Kyshtynbai> 11:13:14      Cuba_013 | флешку к серваку решил примонтировать. в mc ее можно увидеть?                                                                                          │ Dmitry
<Kyshtynbai> 11:13:42     |rapidsp| | да                                                                                                                                                     │ enhydra
<Kyshtynbai> 11:18:54      Cuba_013 | все получилось                                                                                                                                         │ Ep5iloN_
<Kyshtynbai> 11:22:01           --> | safinaskar (~quassel@2a00:f480:4:197:16fe:b5ff:feaf:4c04) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                        │ fedusia
<Kyshtynbai> 11:23:05           <-- | AlbertR|alt (~AlbertR@mail.renovatio.ru) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)                                                                  │ gPaKoH4uK
<Kyshtynbai> 11:23:29           --> | AlbertR|alt (~AlbertR@mail.renovatio.ru) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                         │ grad
<Kyshtynbai> 11:25:58           --> | zgr (~moo@77.41.9.141) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                                           │ Hariec
<Kyshtynbai> 11:27:56           --> | pavel_ (~pavel@178.44.132.14) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                                    │ Infra_3600
<Kyshtynbai> 11:33:15           --> | KyuuBe (~KyuuBe@unaffiliated/kyuube) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                             │ inkvizitor68sl
<Kyshtynbai> 11:36:05           --> | gPaKoH4uK (~sys@77.41.60.126) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                                    │ Iorik
<Kyshtynbai> 11:40:50           <-- | pavel_ (~pavel@178.44.132.14) has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)                                                                                     │ Irvingel
<Kyshtynbai> 11:42:03            -- | Le9i0nx is now known as le9i0nx                                                                                                                        │ jpds
<Kyshtynbai> 11:42:18           <-- | cipora (~cipora@90.150.64.133) has left #ubuntu-ru                                                                                                     │ Kyshtynbai
<Kyshtynbai> 11:45:41           --> | fedusia (~fedusia@2a02:bc8:77:0:92e6:baff:fecd:eae9) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                             │ KyuuBe
<Kyshtynbai> 11:48:30        Hariec | Да потихоньку )                                                                                                                                        │ Le9i0nx
<Kyshtynbai> 11:48:36        Hariec | Сори                                                                                                                                                   │ LjL
<Kyshtynbai> 11:52:21           --> | SergeyIT (~tsi@194.85.229.78) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                                    │ mc_fail
<KyuuBe> эт чего тут
<Kyshtynbai> 11:52:33            -- | le9i0nx is now known as Le9i0nx                                                                                                                        │ meole
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Kyshtynbai> 11:53:34           --> | pavel_ (~pavel@95.71.194.160) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                                                    │ miracle
<Kyshtynbai> Что за фигня???
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: ты чего тут хулиганишь ?
<AlbertR|alt> что это было?
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго утречка.
<Kyshtynbai> Тачпад проглючил походу. копипейст получился
<Gestalter> Коллеги, добрый день! По 11.10 вопрос
<baronos> !ask | Gestalter
<ubuntuhelp> Gestalter: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Gestalter> ОК. В предыдущих версиях UBUNTU после загрузки диспетчер предлагал перечень пакетов которые необходимо установить. Теперь такого нет. Где-то спрятано или отпала необходимость?
<SergeyIT> Gestalter, это в каких версиях такое было?
<Gestalter> в 8-х, 9-х. Инсталлируешь и сразу тебе диспетчер обновлений выдает большой список того, что необходимо доустановить.
<FredyBackSlash> Gestalter: может не установить, а обновить?
<Gestalter> э... ну может быть. давно это было.
<baronos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade имхо
<SergeyIT> Gestalter, так в чем вопрос?
<baronos> ну или открыть менеджер обновлений
<Gestalter> <baronos> так в том и фокус, что менеджер обновлений ничего не предлагает. софт - пожалуйста, а обновления не могу найти
<FredyBackSlash> Gestalter: Значит все и так новое установлено
<baronos> Gestalter: какую версию установил?
<Gestalter> последнюю, 11.10
<baronos> Gestalter: проверь в терминале sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get
<SergeyIT> Gestalter, так и говорит - не могу найти
<baronos> upgrade*
<Gestalter> <SergeyIT> Так и говорю :)
<FredyBackSlash> У меня вот такой вопрос, есть список прокси (обновляемый), как можно пробросить их чтобы я указывал один адрес своего сервера и он там рандомно выбирал один из списка, или пробросить сотню портов каждый на свой прокси, только чтобы
<FredyBackSlash> учитывались обновления списка?
<baronos> Gestalter: проверил через терминал sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Tmin10> подскажите, для com мышки ведь нужны дрова?
<Gestalter> <baronos> спасибо, проверю. необходимо перегрузиться в UBUNTU
<Tmin10> com мышка plug and play yt lth;bn&
<Tmin10> не держит?
<Tmin10> неужели никто не юзал com мышей?
<baronos> в 2003 году посл раз и то на вин миллениум :D
<Tmin10> эх, что мне с ней делать?)
<Tmin10> как хоть проверить, что работате?
<Tmin10> а то шариков уже нету, повытаскивали, хотел кнопки хоть поюзать
<Cuba_013> в mc  на серваке можно мышь подключить ?
 * baronos задумался о мыши в mc
<Kyshtynbai> Cuba_013: гугли gpm.
<Cuba_013> ага
<Cuba_013> mc поддерживает )
<Cuba_013> только сервак не знаю
<Cuba_013> бог с ней мышью ) в resolv.conf пытаюсь загнать свои параметры под суперпользователем, но после перезагрузки слетают . может это потому что у меня модем настроен в роутер? он dns b dhcp раздает автоматом
<Cuba_013> модем к серваку подключен на прямую
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> заранее извиняюсь за нубоватый вопрос, но какой командой можно скопировать файлы не замещая существующие
<TheFalkorr> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2NzI
<TheFalkorr> радуйтесь горючими слезами
<TheFalkorr> невидия вступила в линукс фоундашен
<Kyshtynbai> Эх, лучше б ати вступила).
<baronos> отлично)
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: в /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf в параметре request задается список того что по dhcp будет получать машина.
<Cuba_013> пасиб
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: либо можно воспользоваться опцией prepend я полагаю :)
<Cuba_013> попробуем
<Cuba_013> мне нужен файл db.ldif. я его настроил на науте скопировал на флешку и перенес на сервак, но этот файл стал со таким  *db.ldif от этого можно избавиться?
<Cuba_013> или это одно и тоже? не знаю как запрос в гугле представить
<FredyBackSlash> И снова здравствуйте.
<FredyBackSlash> Вопрос вот есть у меня прокси например 101.0.5.57:3129 и есть мой сервер с другим IP, я ведь могу завернуть траффик при  помощи  iptales, чтобы указывать в программах в качестве прокси IP и порт на сервере?
<FredyBackSlash> пробую комманду iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8888 -j DNAT --to-destination 101.0.5.57:3129 почему-то не соединяется браузер с сайтом через прокси "мойсервер:8888"
<gPaKoH4uK> FredyBackSlash: -D соращение от delete, для добавления правил используется -A или -I, ну и не смотрите чтоб не зациклить ваши перенаправления
<FredyBackSlash> gPaKoH4uK: сори конечно -A это я уже удалял нерабочую
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: это просто метка что он исполняемый - наследство от флешки с фат. убрать можно chmod -x файл
<Cuba_013> о пасиб .
<Cuba_013> работает)
<gPaKoH4uK> а куды оно денется с подводной лодки
<FredyBackSlash> После того как добавил правило нужно перезапускать какойнить процесс, чтобы оно увидело обновления?
<gPaKoH4uK> нет, не нужно
<zloeYXO> всем привет
<zloeYXO> о зарегился
<gPaKoH4uK> только у вас правило-то обрабатывает на какой адрес должен прийти запрос для перенаправления? ;)
<FredyBackSlash> gPaKoH4uK: добавил  --dst с IP сервера, не помогло
<FredyBackSlash> а iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING не нужно добавлять так-же?
<FredyBackSlash> чтоб ответы приходили?
<FredyBackSlash> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst $SERVERIP -p tcp --dport $SERVERPORT -j DNAT --to-destination $IP:$PORT вот у меня в таком виде комманда ctqxfc
<Cuba_013> slappasswd -h {MD5} это команда не проходит(
<Cuba_013> я так понял потому что у меня на серваке не стоит slapd . пытаюсь его поставить а он не ставиться
<gPaKoH4uK> обычно связка dnat+snat(masquerade)
<Cuba_013> не понял
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: а чей-то вы такое делаете? :)
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: про связку не вам было :)
<Cuba_013> проксю пытаюсь на ldap поднять с ldapadminom
<Cuba_013> я в этом деле человек новый
<FredyBackSlash> gPaKoH4uK: Можно пример? самому не получается
<gPaKoH4uK> ууу, не ну нафинг проки с лдапами :)
<gPaKoH4uK> FredyBackSlash: какой пример, я же не знаю что и где в вашей сети...
<Cuba_013> я уже не знаю кого и слушать .
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: а на форуме бубунты нету статей по ldap?
<Cuba_013> я пытался на завязке squid с sams , но сказали что лучше на ldap
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: а это уже от задач зависит
<Cuba_013> есть . я застрял на пункте с slappasswd -h {MD5}
<FredyBackSlash> gPaKoH4uK: нет никакой сетки есть сервер, я хочу чтобі указав IP сервера и порт например 8888 в качестве прокси в браузере, сервер переадресовать все через прокси например 101.0.5.57:3129 так можно, вообще?
<Cuba_013> на предприятии хочу прокси сервер поднять с блоком и учетом посещаемость сайтов
<gPaKoH4uK> FredyBackSlash: вообще можно, но раз есть сервер и есть клиент и есть еще некий сервер - то без сети такое работать не будет
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: может проще было на радиусе? хотя если в сети уже есть AD то можно к ней привязаться
<zloeYXO> <gPaKoH4uK> привет. в dovecot можешь подсказат?)
<FredyBackSlash> пока я только ставил ziproxy и у него в настройках указано nextproxy и все работает, хотел обойтись без ziproxy и пробросить сразу список портов
<gPaKoH4uK> FredyBackSlash: а на вашем месте я бы сделал каскадный прокси
<gPaKoH4uK> zloeYXO: ток в dbmail
<zloeYXO> =(
<FredyBackSlash> gPaKoH4uK: ziproxy с nextproxy это и есть каскадный прокси?
<gPaKoH4uK> FredyBackSlash: без понятия - таким не пользовался
<FredyBackSlash> а вот как-бы их поставить несколько штук, чтобы например по порту 8888 nextproxy использовался один а на портку 8889 на другой
<gPaKoH4uK> FredyBackSlash: и кста при переброске порта на сервере нужно разрешить форвард пакетов
<FredyBackSlash> gPaKoH4uK: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward поставил 1, после его изменения тоже ничего перегружать не надо?
<gPaKoH4uK> FredyBackSlash: или ребут или sudo sysctl -p
<gPaKoH4uK> ой не
<gPaKoH4uK> после ребута оно из /proc пропадет
<gPaKoH4uK> нужно в /etc/sysctl.conf строку разлочить и то что я написал уже сделать
<tagezi> всем привет
 * noyabr приветствует всех)
<[Raiden]> ченчлог 4.8.1 http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_8_0to4_8_1.php   ,  если кому интересно
<User891[web]> Доброго всем дня -)
<User891[web]> Скажите можно ли зашифровать раздел /root на работающем сервере и к которому есть доступ только по ssh?
<N00B_IN_Linux> q all
<sharikoff> @voice Kyshtynbai
<sharikoff> identify sharikoff a4tech
<sharikoff> @voice Kyshtynbai
<gPaKoH4uK> ахаха
<Kyshtynbai> Я не специально ;(.
<gPaKoH4uK> кароший пароль
<User384[web]> бубунту 12 пробовали? как оно?
<Lex_Sh> пока вроде не сломалось
<User384[web]> от думаю 11.10 себе ставить или уже 12
<zgr> багов пока слишком много я откатился
<Lex_Sh> где там у бота инфо по ссзб?
<User384[web]> знач 11
<baronos> удали apparmor и багов не будет)
<Lex_Sh> ну, юнити отваливаться ароде перестало
<Lex_Sh> вроде*
<sharikoff> gPaKoH4uK: уже давно сменен =)
<[Raiden]> к - версия рабочая должна быт ьуже сча, т.к. там релиз  кед, не девел ветка
<Lex_Sh> они кстати уже 4.8.1
<[Raiden]> анонса ещё небыло, но уже да )
<baronos> [Raiden]: и гном там рабочий если ставиьт без юнити :D
<[Raiden]> ченчлог если надо кому http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_8_0to4_8_1.php
<[Raiden]> baronos: верю :)
<[Raiden]> в 4.8.2 обещают пропатчить непомук, что б ыне ело проц\батарейку.  Можно будет не отключать семантик десктоп на ноутах
<[Raiden]> *удобный поиск
<[Raiden]> чиста для тех у кого кде ) Не реклама.
<User216[web]> здравствуйте. как в редакторе жедит сделать русские буквы, ато какие то иероглифы
<baronos> [Raiden]: а мне mageia понравилась, вот где все работает и терминал нафиг не нужен))
<[Raiden]> угу
<Lex_Sh> User216[web]: кодировку смени
<[Raiden]> Я начал исользовать линукс когда появился mandrake , в магее почти тоже самое всё
<[Raiden]> но мне чего-то лень прыгать на очередной форк\дистр
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё сказал. Что в случае с кде, использование линукс независимо от дистар можно назвать типовым
<[Raiden]> стра*
<User216[web]> как сменить кодировку ?
<[Raiden]> вейкап, отвечайте на вопрос )
<Lex_Sh> лол
<Lex_Sh> а чё в gedit нету смены локали для документов?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331123813_4296064_2206d25655.png
<|rapidsp|> а в чем сущность милиметрового сужения нмжней панели?
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Уборка панелей , экономия места - вообще не знаю зачем нужно. Я юзаю перекрытие  когда место надо
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну и что там такое интересное в .1?
<brestows> [Raiden]: ты юзаешь комнаты или тупо виртуальные рабочие столы?
<brestows> панелька зачетная :)
<[Raiden]> комнаты не юзаю. Юзаю раб. столы с опцией на каждом столе сви плазмойды
<[Raiden]> скучные обои 6in1 http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331124140_1256303_dd99a1f141.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сча я в другом дистре, но в кубунте у меня так же
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: im captain catherine jaineway from federal starship voyager
<[Raiden]> сопротивление бесполезно!
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> севен оф найн самая горячая из всей серии!
<[Raiden]> точно.  На рутреке есть рип с двд  в avc ,   мкв , 2 дорожки и саб русский.
<[Raiden]> самый хороши йрип какой встречал
<[Raiden]> решил себе вытянуть
<TheFalkorr> все сезоны?
<Kyshtynbai> Это стартрек, чтоль?
<[Raiden]> да простят меня модераторы )
<[Raiden]> Ну да, djzl;th
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: просить прощения у самого себя?Оо
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: нук сцыль!
<[Raiden]> вояджер
<[Raiden]> 3 сезон и ссыока на два первых, остальные там сам найдешь http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2924472
<[Raiden]> все полезли на рутрекер чтоли?
<[Raiden]> или в чест ьпраздников тишина?
<[Raiden]> тогда и я убег от клавы
<sharikoff> тэээкс.. китай забанили, польшу забанили. куда нам еще не надо? =)
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: атсралия?
<sharikoff> ну имхо в двух древнях местных аборигенов спамеров немного
<User621[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<_d4vid> re..
<_d4vid> обновился я до 4.8.1
<_d4vid> полёт нормальный
<propellerdnk>  Доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<propellerdnk>  Вопрос к знатокам -   в какой системе измерения задан размер шрифта в системе? Как  трактовать   "Текстовый редактор-Правка-Параметры-Шрифты и цвета-Шрифт-Использовать Системный моноширинный шрифт "Ubuntu mono 13"   цифру 13?
<propellerdnk>  или в любой другой настройке где вопрос касается размера шрифта
<shenmue> пикселя
<shenmue> зависит от dpi конечно
<propellerdnk> хммм...
<TheFalkorr> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B8%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%BF%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%82
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: садись, два
<propellerdnk> не факт тоже
<propellerdnk> "Параметры системы-Специальные возможности-Размер 
<propellerdnk> текста" (Обычный,Увеличенный,Огромный)
<shenmue> чего два? ну ка покаж мне шрифт который займет пол пикселя на мониторе?
<shenmue> шрифты точно рисуются по пикселям на монике. иначе глаза себе можно вырвать
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: того два. покажи мне 13 пикселей на 1080а ведь читаемый
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ты никогда не слышал про разрешение шрифтов?стандартное в 96 dpi?
<propellerdnk>   стоп-стоп-стоп мальчики
<propellerdnk> давайте попытаемся разобраться
<TheFalkorr> propellerdnk: ты пытайся, а я пойду посру
<propellerdnk> если я в блокноет  задал 13
<shenmue> TheFalkorr я щас папу позову!!!
<shenmue> =)))
<TheFalkorr> звиняйте за такие подробности физиологии
<shenmue> нет блокнота на лине =(
<propellerdnk> могу только пожелать "Приятного аппетита"  )
<propellerdnk> Текстовый редактор -
<TheFalkorr> propellerdnk: только если ты себе пожелаешь
<propellerdnk> я там например выставил 13
<propellerdnk> но!
<propellerdnk>  если я в настройках  "Параметры системы-Специальные возможности-Размер текста"  изменяю значение параметра
<TheFalkorr> ты изменяешь разрещшение шрифта
<propellerdnk> то "линейный" размер шрифта изменяетс!
<propellerdnk> но в редакторе заявлоен   13!
<propellerdnk> то есть 13 пикселей!
<TheFalkorr> http://citkit.ru/articles/116/
<propellerdnk> пару минут  -читаю)
<shenmue> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331139037_2486338_fa1b73cbf5.png
<shenmue> левый шрифт 18 другой 17
<only_you> ето синамон?
<shenmue> да
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: и?ты про ращрешение читал?смени его и шрифт будет занимать больше 18. стандартное 100dpi (для шиндов 96 и отсуда все крики про шг, бо непривычно)
<shenmue> у меня 96 dpi хотя мне вообще всё равно =)
<shenmue> Возможно, в будущем движение Anonymous могут приравнять к «Аль-Каиде»,
<shenmue> ути пути
<_d4vid> да да
<_d4vid> Анонимы рулят
<_d4vid> ^
<_d4vid> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331140952_9717743_97216350c6.png мой десктоп
<propellerdnk>  чем больше читаю тем большая путаница ((
<propellerdnk> Следующие четыре поля определяют: размер шрифта в пикселях (pxlsz), размер шрифта в "точках" (points, ptsz), разрешение шрифта по горизонтали (resx) и вертикали (resy) в точках на дюйм (dpi)
<propellerdnk> выбор размера шрифта 12 пунктов автоматически влечет установку значения 120 в точках
<propellerdnk> вот чего-то не "срастается" понимание всех нюансов (
<shenmue> а тебе это для чего надо то?
<propellerdnk>  скажем так в двух словах не объяснить )
<propellerdnk> собираю отряд воинов за здоровье   зрения подрастающего поколения
<shenmue> легко. пинком на улицу и не пускать к компам до 18 лет
<propellerdnk> что-бы люди к офтальмологам как можно позже обращались
<only_you> +стопицот
<yurau> rкто здесь? как на русской вики добавить страницу? например расширенное описание тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C/dell
<propellerdnk> а то моя младшенькая в универ нормальным человеком вошла а вышла оттуда в очках ((((
<c5h12> propellerdnk, тут дело не только в шрифтах
<propellerdnk> вот я и пытаюсь найти истоки и исправить
<propellerdnk> и примерно путь я знаю
<propellerdnk> необходимо делать так как в  яблочниках
<c5h12> propellerdnk, скажем, если ночью использовать светлые темы (светлый экран, тёмные буквы) и вырубить свет в комнате, глаза просто рвёт
<c5h12> DaZ, привет
<propellerdnk>  в МакОС  линейный размер шрифта не изменяется при изменении разрешения монитора
<propellerdnk> а тут изменяется (((
<c5h12> удачи
<c5h12> работы там много
<c5h12> лично я пока драйвер свой допишу
<propellerdnk> причем такой интересный факт получается
<propellerdnk> на ЛОРе  все утверждают что номер шрифта привязан к пунктам
<yurau> хватит болтать. ответте на мой вопрос
<propellerdnk>  а вписьме от русского представительства каноникал говорится что это пиксели
<c5h12> propellerdnk, вопрос долгий, сложный. Дональд Кнут своей системой TeX вместе со шрифтами не меньше 10 лет занимался
<shenmue> надо спросить у британских ученных
<shenmue> они всё знают
<shenmue> http://www.progimp.ru/i/albums/2011/12/1003/2276-n.jpg урок клёвый. надо бы кого нибуть изрисовать
<propellerdnk> хммм...
<propellerdnk> кто что знает...
<propellerdnk> но непоняток всеодно больше
<baronos> shenmue:                                                                                     │ grad
<baronos> shenmue:                                                                                     │ grad
<propellerdnk> например - 13 размер к какой букве применим   "А"  "б"  "в"  или  "р"  ?
<baronos> O_o
<baronos> shenmue: вообщем вот https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/235/desktop-scroller-left-and-overview-version/ :D
<shenmue> дароff
<propellerdnk>  а  кто в чате самый главный "гуру"  ?
<shenmue> нет таких. каждый силен в своей области с чем часто сталкивается
<propellerdnk>   я в английской никак (((
<propellerdnk> а  в какой промежуток времени тут наиболее толковая компания собирается?
<shenmue> тоже не предсказуймо ибо в стране нашей 11 часовых поясов. но так же и есть иные русскоговорящие
<propellerdnk> в моей стране всего 1 часовой пояс, и тот не могут поделить мирно ))))))
<shenmue> тебе по твоей проблеме.. самый безопасный шрифт verdana. чем выше грц на монике тем лучше для глаз. так же сглаживание должно быть
<propellerdnk> вопрос не в начартательных
<propellerdnk> особенностях
<shenmue> ну  и сидеть по час с перерывом на 10 минут.
<propellerdnk> а для ТФТ моника вообще герцы по барабану
<propellerdnk> если вопрос идет о статической картинке
<shenmue> baronos я непонял что это
<propellerdnk> в СанПиНах вообще указывается 4 часа возле моника при 8 часовой смене
<baronos> shenmue: если установил, курсор в левый край экрана упри и используй скролл для смены раб столов)
<baronos> надо будет переделать на правый край
<shenmue> скоро за счет расширений весь компиз перетащите?
<baronos> компиз не нужен)
<stasdizzi> Всем привет, подскажите, "Люди поблизости" Empathy и Bonjour OS X совместимы? В локальной сети видят друг друга, но при отправке сообщения выкидывают друг друга.
<[Raiden]> какой няшный опенбокс+тинт https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7495767
<yurau> stasdizzi: Чат по локальной сети на основе Bonjour можно настроить в Adium, Gajim, Pidgin, Trillian, Kopete, Miranda
<baronos> там стабильный релиз вайна 1,4 вышел)
<yurau> baronos: а я успешно использую компиз на стационарном для сжигания окон.
<stasdizzi> это на Ubuntu ? на OS X Trillian стоит
<baronos> yurau: компиз зло имхо)
<c5h12> [Raiden], я тож такое хочу замутить )
<yurau> stasdizzi: инфа отсюда http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonjour
<stasdizzi> спасибо
<yurau> baronos: я так свой комп подтормаживаю. и так много сил идут спустую.
<baronos> yurau: гыыы :D
<[Raiden]> Empathy имхо ни с 1 видом чатов не совместим :) Я как-то мног овремени потратил что бы в ирц вылезти
<stasdizzi> yurau: я надеялся,что можно подправить в родном Empathy что то,чтоб с bonjour подружить
<yurau> stasdizzi: ставь pidgin и все
<c5h12> [Raiden], как по скриншоту на ЛОРе найти конфиг для тинта?
<stasdizzi> ок, спасибо
<[Raiden]> c5h12: автора спроси
<[Raiden]> в коментах к скриншоту например
<c5h12> [Raiden], нашёл... у него там не только тинт, а ещё fbpanel
<shenmue> baronos http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331146999_3304680_0ff1abc56e.png
<miha1> камера Genius отказывается определяться как /dev/video0. помогите
<baronos> shenmue: хехе))
<shenmue> тукс дело говорит =)
<c5h12> эхх
<c5h12> какой бы шрифт найти поуже, типа Helvetica
<c5h12> а то Liberation (?) широковат
<c5h12> что-нить ариалоподобное
<stasdizzi> в топку Trillian, с родным iChat+Empathy всё заработало))))))
<c5h12> [Raiden], там тема есть "Возвращение на DWM". Всё, я туда надолго )))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> stasdizzi: эмпати супер :)
<[Raiden]> c5h12 будет освещать нам путь своими красными глазами
<[Raiden]> )
<c5h12> lol
<shenmue> сдается мне что он пароль с ником спутал
<baronos> ну вот и убунту переехала на 3,3,91)
<shenmue> енто ядр?о
<shenmue> или гномидзе?
<c5h12> пароль с ником?
<Lex_S> гном)
<[Raiden]> kwin more better http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331147658_6480563_5671e6a97f.png
<c5h12> да не, ник значит "пентан"
<ven000mus> Всем привет...
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: а что, раньше этого не было?
<[Raiden]> в квине и компизе было, где-т оещё - нет
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331147836_2934748_7269a12f65.png - местное Scale
<miha1> ребят. может кто помочь с камерой?..
<ven000mus> Стоит ли??? - - - http://www.picamatic.com/view/8271571_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-07_23:16:29/
<ven000mus> Жать на заветную и манящую кнопочку =)
<baronos> оно тебе надо? знаешь что бета версия.
<ven000mus> Знаю ;)
<ven000mus> Вопросик один мучает, после обновы дрова, по и репы все снесутся?
<[Raiden]> на следущий дистр?
<c5h12> хотите шрифтовой квест? Попробуйте нарисовать строчную (не заглавную) букву "е" 4 пикселя высотой
<[Raiden]> если да, то те котоыре невозможно переключит ьан нвоую версию будут автоматом отключены , репы.
<ven000mus> а дрова и программы?
<c5h12> вот у меня такой алфавит (4-пиксельный) по пропорциям слегка похож на ГТКшный кириллический по умолчанию
<c5h12> эти широкие, "квадратные" буквы как будто созданы для широкоформатных моников. И не созданы для моего "квадратного" же моника
<[Raiden]> ven000mus: какие будут не подходить по зависимостям будут обновлены если вохможно (см. выше про репы) , если невозможно будут удалены и  тебе об этом скажут.
<[Raiden]> Самый безгемеройный переезд где-то через месяц+ после релиза.
<[Raiden]> хотя на текущую убунту я ещё на бету переехал - не утерпел )
<_d4vid> Рейден я сегодня обновился до 4.8.1
<_d4vid> гтк исправили
<[Raiden]> Я тоже пишу с 4.8.1 )
<_d4vid> ша проги гтк3 хорошо смотрятся
<[Raiden]> А.. Я лечил установкой темы с ппа kde-goodies  и 1 симлинком. Сча уж не буду рассказывать
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: вот такая штука ещё в природе есть: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331149077_3011093_0a028ab13f.png
<[Raiden]> правда где искать не скажу, я ещё не вернулся на убунту ) У меня похождения по другим дистрам.
<_d4vid> а откудова ставить?
<[Raiden]> откуда найдешь )
<_d4vid> оно есть в ппа?
<[Raiden]> нашел https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/backports-kde-goodies  ,  kde-gtk-config
<ven000mus> Вопрос для 100%го уточнения, если все важные мне файлы лежат в /home/ я разбивал диск так, то при любых исходах обновы, они сохраняться?
<_d4vid> я с другого ппа качал
<[Raiden]> ven000mus: если /home отдельный раздел - да )
<_d4vid> https://launchpad.net/~tehnick/+archive/kde-gtk-config отсюда
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ок
<[Raiden]> пофиг я думаю или глянь где новее )
<_d4vid> в гудис новее
<_d4vid> оказалось
<noyabr> всем привет. у меня звук пропал. везде
<noyabr> кто подскажет?
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> sudo alsa force-reload
<shenmue> либо снести конфиг пульсы или что там? проверить шнуры громкость ползунки, наличие звуковой и так далее
<[Raiden]> ~/.pulse ~/.asoundrc снеси или преименуй если есть
<noyabr> shenmue: сейчас попробую
<noyabr> shenmue: не помогло
<only_you> Компания NVIDIA вступила в Linux Foundation http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33294
<noyabr> [Raiden]: от рута?
<[Raiden]> нет, это настройки юзера, но можно и от рута, если его хомпапку со своей не попутаешь )
<noyabr> [Raiden]: тоже нулевой эффект
<noyabr> [Raiden]: и ещё сказал что невозможно удалить «/home/noyabr/.asoundrc»
<[Raiden]> а релогин сделай или pulseaudio прибей процесс
<[Raiden]> если будет всё так же, то не знаю
<noyabr> сделал
<noyabr> не поогло. но сейчас обнаружил значок "без звука" но включить не получается
<noyabr> как через терминал меять громкость?
<shenmue> в меню в насйтройки звука зайди
<shenmue> а вообще ос ребутни. может зуковая подцепиться.
<noyabr> уже)
<noyabr> ещё утром обнаружил
<_d4vid> Вышел новый стабильный релиз Wine 1.4
<_d4vid> наконецто
<_d4vid> ^
<shenmue> юсб добавили?
<[Raiden]> noyabr: amixer , alsamixer.  Есть управлялки пульсом по иде ,но я не в курсе.
<noyabr> shenmue: сейчас ещё раз перезагружу
<_d4vid> юсб нет
<_d4vid> обешают в след релизе
<noyabr> ура
<_d4vid> <shenmue> http://wiki.winehq.org/USB
<bosyi> кто шарящий линукоид и еще и юзает убунту твик(а именно ф-ю очистки системы)?
<KyuuBe> >арящий линукоид
<shenmue> про патч давно известно
<KyuuBe> > юзает убунту твик
<bosyi> интересует почему по команде apt-get clean все пакеты исчезают мнгновенно, а если через твик, то он по одному долго удаляет?
<KyuuBe> на ноль
<shenmue> а вот в 1.4  обесчали юсб сделать
<[Raiden]> для очистки мышой можете посмотреть bleachbit
<[Raiden]> имхо кэш не надо чистить ,если есть место
<shenmue> чойто?
<[Raiden]> если место есть - значит не мешает
<[Raiden]> соотв бесполезн ое телодвижение
<shenmue> а ну если так то да
<shenmue> ухты как твик изменился
<[Raiden]> ещё юнити твикер есть
<[Raiden]> имхо, каноникал надо написать контрол центр, вместо этих дурацких твиков
<bosyi> из твика выпилили его менеджер репозиториев. жаль. я им пользуюсь что-бы удалять стрые ядра)
<shenmue> bosyi http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0308/h_1331153271_9566942_f7e1e9e321.png видимо у нас разные версии
<[Raiden]> http://www.unixmen.com/wp-content/uploads/stories/linux/696/bleachbit1.png
<bosyi> shenmue, да как раз версии у нас одинаковые. менеджер приложений из твика выпилили. с базой данных разных репозиториев
<bosyi> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/admin/Screenshot-Ubuntu-Tweak.png
<bosyi> то что выпилили
<shenmue> ааа это жалко. полезная штука
<Lex_S> systemd никто не юзал?)
<shenmue> Ailurus тогда глянем
<[Raiden]> у меня в опенсусе системд. Но благодаря ясту и старым утилитам типа service - не почувствовал ваще никакой разницы
<[Raiden]> что касается времени загрузки, то имхо  апстарт ничем не хуже
<aleksei`> ставлю бэтку 12.04 ;)
<_d4vid> <aleksei`> в виртуалке?
<aleksei`> _d4vid, ну а где же ещё?
<_d4vid> тут некоторые на комп ставили
<aleksei`> не рано ли?
<baronos> ваша бэтка зло)
<aleksei`> baronos, думаешь? )
<only_you> у меня сейчас бетка. особіх багов пока не словил
<only_you> юнити заметно шустрее чем в 11.10
<aleksei`> сейчас проверим
<aleksei`> эхх, долго ставится (
<baronos> ставишь второй осью альтернейт комманд лайн (читсая консоль) потом грузишься в рабочую ОСь, и через чрут обновляешь ставишь то что нужно. и не скучно:D
<aleksei`> да не, я уж лучше через виртуалбокс )
<_d4vid> bb
<shelest> Hi everyone!
<[Raiden]> и тебе привет, от эврибадей
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-08
<|rapidsp|> cp с ключом -ru будет скрытые копировать?
<mva> |rapidsp|: hi!
<mva> там нет новостей от авторов драйверов для етокена, не собираются ли они переписать драйвер без HAL'a? :)
<|rapidsp|> mva: пока нет ничего
<|rapidsp|> имхо к LTS следует чтото ожидать
<mva> боюсь, к этому времени будет уже менее актуально
<mva> хотя хорошо бы, что б таки выложили 8.2 без хала
<mva> пригодится
<mva> |rapidsp|: а есть, вообще хоть какой-нибудь способ распространять невыложенные на сайт аладдина версии SAC? :)
<mva> |rapidsp|: или делать как я сейчас: в фетч-рестрикт функции писать призыв писать письма в саппорт аладдина с просьбой выдать пакетик? :)
<|rapidsp|> mva: боюсь что нет
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> baronos как там твоя lfs и близорукость поживает?
<baronos> shenmue: не знаю, вчера магея была, сегодня бубна стоит параллельно, но че то лень на неё заходить она унылая, там скай+эмпати не работает, так что она не нужна)
<baronos> shenmue: за то я с deepin расширения стянул)
<shenmue> baronos у тебя эмпати щас запушен?
<baronos> shenmue: ага
<baronos> он всегда запущен, он же фоном работает
<shenmue> скинь смайл цветочка. там роза такая. забыл как рисуется
<baronos> shenmue: хмм, там нет розочки, может такая подойдет @}-'-,- ?))
<shenmue> это на вантуз похоже
<baronos> гыы, загугли розу смайл)
<Ubuntu_second_da> Здравствуйте
<kaziev> hi
<Ubuntu_second_da> подскажите, выкачал дрова на видео via s3 unichrome ips для убунты, там куча папок и куча файлов с неизвестными мне разрешениями .m4 .ac .sh .am .pl. Ридми почитал, там кроме списка того что не будет работать ничего нет. Как эти дрова установить то?
<baronos> ./configure && make && sudo make install , не?
<Ubuntu_second_da> не пробывал, а куда эту папку с дровами сохранить. Пока я её вижу из хромиума в менеджере архивов. Куда её распаковывать?
<baronos> читай как компилировать из исходников
<baronos> Ubuntu_second_da: http://is.gd/9fgnjc
<Ubuntu_second_da> Оk, сейчас прочту. Я не думал что это исходники :)
<kaziev> установка программ имеюших расширение .sh - http://убунтудляжизни.рф/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC-%D1%81-%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%88%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-sh-%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8-run/
<shenmue> http://убунтудляжизни.рф/устновка-программ-с-расширение-sh-или-run/ когда же в ваших недобраузерах починять русские ссылки?
<kaziev> а у тебя какой браузер?
<baronos> недоопера)
<shenmue> mega super hyper opera =)
<shenmue> кому снимок 12мегапиксельного китайского нокия 7
<kaziev> давай мне
<shenmue> поздно уже
<kaziev> )))
<shenmue> http://seclub.org/foto/files/5/l/5/5l53v39945215l2621642c49n05m5864/orig.jpg вот
<shenmue> в настройках ес-но стоит 12 мегапикселей
<shenmue> фото оригинальное. не ужато сайтом и прочим
<kaziev> я тоже хочу себе такой телефон
<baronos> shenmue: http://help.ubuntu.ru/tag/репозитории?do=showtag&tag=репозитории :D типа тоже научил хром)
<shenmue> надоже =) к какой версии он это умеет? =)
<baronos> я лучше расширение нашел, он сразу сокращает ссылки)
<baronos> shenmue: ну он до сих пор не умеер, там декодер через расширение)
<dezziness> Привет, не могу разобраться с iptables. Написал для него правила, но когда их применяю, iptables обрывает мне xl2tpd. Конфиг iptables: http://pastebin.com/q6Mb9x0j
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @ban yurau_ Рекламма в клиенте
<sharikoff> @deop
<NoOova> господа. в чем разница, пиджин и емпати
<sharikoff> что одно г , что второе
<NoOova> а чем пользоваться
<himik> что не г?
<shenmue> gajim
<NoOova> кутим превратился в г
<sharikoff> адиум
<NoOova> гажим это только жабер
<sharikoff> и гуглтолк
<NoOova> адиум это макось
<shenmue> эм...
<NoOova> гуглтолк ьл гуглонли
<shenmue> жаббер это не только жаббер
<sharikoff> я ваще юзаю meebo.com
<sharikoff> есть инет -есть клиент
<NoOova> бред какой то
<sharikoff> нет интернет -нафик клиент?
<sharikoff> а из клинетов на линуксе имхо самый адекватный это пси
<shenmue> и гаджим
<noyabr> я кутим юзаю
<sharikoff> кутим это китайская подделка под татарский квип
<sharikoff> =)
<noyabr> ну и что)
<noyabr> работает то нормально
<sharikoff> абсолютно сырая и неадекватная шняга
<NoOova> кутим 2 был неплох
<NoOova> кутим 3 сырая шняга согласен
<shenmue> а гаджим няшка
<baronos> weechat лучший
<NoOova> пиджин так то ничего стал
<only_you> пиджин забіли
<only_you> а, вижу)
<Resager> Привет всем. Не подскажете, как отключить в юнити функцию, которая меню окна на верхнюю панель скидывает?
<[Raiden]> глобал меню
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<Resager> Хм, глобал меню, точно, тогда попробую прогуглить, а то забыл как обозвать
<[Raiden]> если его убрать, то у тебя будет на 90% чистая панель вверху, которую вроде ещё и скрыть нельзя
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> попробуй кде, к тому же вчера вышла 4.8.1 , там продуманное до мелочей де.
 * baronos :D
<Resager> Эх... надо бы попробовать, но так прилип к гному... кстати xfce понравился очень, но недостает немнога привычного функционала и некоторых хоткеев. Так что если ссмогу отказатсья от компиза, то буду более легковесную DE юзать)
<[Raiden]> хфце я тоже считаю неплохим де.
<noyabr> а есть что-нибудь вроде гнома, но легче?
<sharikoff> openbox
<sharikoff> icewm
<sharikoff> twm
<[Raiden]> noyabr: ну собсно хфце , лхде не очень похоже, но тоже на гтк и некотоыре заменяют панельку на другие
<NoOova> xfce
<noyabr> спс
<[Raiden]> хотя я не знаю зачем именно легче. 32бит версия гном и даже кде ен слишком-то и прожоргливые по нынешним временам.
<Resager> я когда впервые попробовал xfce у меня радость переполняла просто! На порядок жрем меньше ресурсов, чувствуешь легкость прям. Главное привыкнуть к особенностям и все
<[Raiden]> ну может метров 300 после загружки +-
<Resager> ну не знаю, может это у меня глаз набит, или комп по нынешним слаб (2х2Ггц. 4ГбRAM, 7300 Nvidia)
<[Raiden]> хочется ощущения скорости и легкости - это может дать gopreload  и prelink.  У меня гимп стартует с 5400рпм 6 секунд )
<noyabr> [Raiden]: у меня нетбук, довольно слабый
<[Raiden]> хотя если вам надо именно минимизировать жор ресурсов, то мой совт не пойдет
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> для нетбуков на основе опенбокса чего-нит ьсамое то. Мне нравилась сборка madbox
<[Raiden]> сча не развивается, но гуглиться и можно посмотреть из чего сделана и шоты
<sharikoff> консоль и фреймбуфер
<sharikoff> песни поются , кино показывает + мышь не нужна + ресурсы не жрет и батарейку не садит
<Resager> sharikoff: в консоли - фильмы? Графика в консоли? э?
<sharikoff> mplayer
<Resager> я использовал только графические надстройки для этого плеера, и они всегда у меня зависали и крашились
<sharikoff> http://linsovet.com/video-in-terminal
<[Raiden]> даже хорошо настроенаня консоль для десктопных задач уг. Для автоматизации некоторых подходит и для управления удаленного по ссш. В остальном лучше гуи имхо :)
<Resager> ХЗ, у меня с винды ещё любовь к консоли, потому не чувствовал неудобств, настраивая при переходе вс в консоли моей убунты
<sharikoff> что быстрее? mplayer film.avi  или  тык тык тык в папку фильмы и там 2 раза тык на кино
<[Raiden]> неверное сравнение
<[Raiden]> mplayer film.avi подразумевает что фильм в текущей папке и  с коротким названием.
<[Raiden]> даблклик по файлу перед глазами быстрее
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> и ещё, если мплейер в обертке, типа смплейер, то можно налету параметры менять .сабы подключить, язык выбрать и т.д.
<sharikoff> ладно mplayer /usr/home/user/films/film.avi причем юзая таб
<[Raiden]> ну в общем, я не хочу оспаривать. Мне гуи комфортней. :)
<[Raiden]> и мплейер не назовешь удобным. Фактически для смены параметров я должен остановить его и запустить сноа с новыми опциями
<[Raiden]> а тут я просто мышкой щелкаю не напрягая мозг.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> тем, чем не надо.
<Resager> эм.. видео в консоли - такое?)) http://osmaster.org.ua/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/video_in_terminal03.jpg
<Resager> Извините конечно за ламерский впорос, но не сталкивался ни разу)
<sharikoff> Resager: это без директфб
<Resager> ааа
<sharikoff> а вообще да
<sharikoff> так показывало как то
<sharikoff> када я трансляцию со спутника настраивал
<sharikoff> в сеть
<[Raiden]> Resager: нет, в реальной консоли можно mplayer -vo fb и оно будет как обычное, только без каких либо акселераций.
<Resager> [Raiden]: а пауза хотяб по пробелу?))
<Resager> хоткеи работают?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде да, чесно говоря консольынй вариант я не запускал несколько лет
<[Raiden]> и не жалею
<Resager> Хм.. надо будет замутить. Хотел себе настроить полностью на консоли среду..
<Resager> sharikoff: иксы нужны для запуска этого плеера?)))
<shenmue> поставил мерлина
<shenmue> хорош =)
<sharikoff> Resager: либу поставь я ж говорю
<Resager> окай)
<sharikoff> я те ссылку дал вобщем
<Resager> угу, как разберусь с репами. поставлю. Сейчас там при любой установке ошибки лезут
<sharikoff> хотя я плохой советчик, я не юзаю десктопные линуксы
<sharikoff> а те что юзаю только удаленно
<[Raiden]> только, если у вас открытый драйвер, то  в убунте разрешение в консоли будет через кмс выставляться. Такая часть видеодров в ядре.
<Resager> хм
<[Raiden]> для -vo fb возможно будет нужна перенастройка.
<NoOova> как в пиджине убрать сообщения о входе\выходе контактов&
<only_you> отключить модуль libnotify popups
<only_you> или в настройках модуля отключить
<NoOova> спасибо, нашел
<only_you> здесь кто-то юнити кроме меня юзает?)
<shenmue> неа
<kaziev> да
<User698[web]> ыц
<User698[web]> Faith555
<shenmue> в audiocious как меню обратно включить?
<[koshka]> NoOova, рррр
<baronos> [koshka]: с 8 марта :)
<shenmue> вот интернетыто =) пока батарейки в джойстик вставлял игра скачалась =)
<[koshka]> baronos, спасибо)
<[koshka]> оу, Samsung Galaxy S II (i9100) подешевел уже
<NoOova> [koshka]: коотяяя
<NoOova> с праздником тебя, малышка!
<NoOova> щас поздравлю лично
<[koshka]> ^_^
<_d4vid> re..
<XuMuK> ку
<[koshka]> ку
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления. Всего хорошего и творческих узбеков
<[Raiden]> )
<Resager> [koshka]: С праздником вас Дама)
<[koshka]> узбеков ;D
<XuMuK> кстати да, с праздником, [koshka]
<[koshka]> спасибо ребята)
<XuMuK> ^)
<stasdizzi> всех UNIX Women с праздником )))))
<Resager> ))
<shenmue> UNIX Women разве женщина?
<stasdizzi> ? тут есть такой ник?))) извините)))
 * shenmue таких не встречал и не верит в их существование
<[Raiden]> shenmue: стена там -->
<[koshka]> ;D
<_d4vid> <[koshka]> с праздником
<[koshka]> спасибо)
<Resager> кста мне девушки на этом канале представляются такими)))) http://rghost.ru/36911701.view ну ничего со своим воображением поделать не могу))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://rghost.net/36911701/image.png
<[Raiden]> ой
<shenmue> http://cs9540.userapi.com/u73074407/116158546/y_18d08cd5.jpg почти
<stasdizzi>  круто)))
<[Raiden]> огоньки под кроватью улыбнули.
<shenmue> крупнее нету. продинамил
<shenmue> хм... чота моники пустые ....
<Resager> дык отсвечивает)
<only_you> вот девушка линуксоид http://cs11240.userapi.com/u95512993/-14/x_134976bc.jpg
<Resager> ну такая и у меня есть) я ей поставил линь, и она сразу линуксоид)
<only_you> ну я тоже :D
<shenmue> такая у каждого есть
<only_you> гг
<Resager> не у каждого :D
<only_you> такая же красивая? (:
<shenmue> к сожелению что линь что девушка не ломаются ><
<Resager> shenmue: j,f kjvf.ncz)
<Resager> оба ломаются)
<[koshka]> ))))
<[Raiden]> Девушки часто на компах работают, а не ковыряют что где. Вчера как раз был в 1 московской конторе, комната ,компы, 5 девушек усердно печатающих.
<[Raiden]> им не до де или валлпапера )
<[koshka]> ну ладно вам
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> че, не бывает девушек - кодеров что ли?
<shenmue> в секте есть группа девушки линуксойды
<Resager> [koshka]: бывает, у меня еть пара таких знакомых
<[koshka]> а как же я?
<[koshka]> ;D
<[Raiden]> бывает. И админы бывают. На местном дебиановском канаде встречал
<[Raiden]> л*
<only_you> у меня знакомая тимлид
<stasdizzi> у меня мама линуксоид))
<Resager> )))))
<Resager> а  я не рискнул)
<stasdizzi> ))))))
<only_you> чем рисковать. поставил и обьяснил что почем)
<Resager> нуну)) скажи ещё потом вопросов не будет)
<Resager> да и 1С ей нужно, так что нене. Понимаю что можно, но не хочу возиться
<stasdizzi> в принципе, да, тем более это её первая система
<[Raiden]> коменты неутешительные http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33302
<jlewka> всем привет
<Resager> привет
<XuMuK> привет
<jlewka> а кто нить пользовался Ubuntu Studio ? В качесте мультимидийного центра ее можно использовать?
<Resager> Так для каждого по-разному будет. А обзоров в интернете полно! Используйте для таких банальных вопросов google.ru
<[Raiden]> @unban fuss!*@*
<TheFalkorr> @op
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты хоть хостмаску помнишь?
<[Raiden]> ?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну ты анбанить пыташься
<[Raiden]> я уже снял бан
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: он анбанит ник.а у нас никто по нику не банит:)хостамка обычно или юзернейм
<[Raiden]> я снял такой бан , какой стоял
<[Raiden]> по нику
<[Raiden]> на форуме попросили разбанить )
<[Raiden]> там ещё есть баны по никам
<TheFalkorr> у нас ток 7 банов по никам
<TheFalkorr>  /mode +b сделай и глянь
<TheFalkorr> @deop
<[Raiden]> в моем клиенте список банов по клик умышкой
<[Raiden]> сам глянь
<TheFalkorr> ну и?я те говорю, что всего 7
<TheFalkorr> или восеми
<[Raiden]> ну да, а раньше говорил что никто не банит
<TheFalkorr> ну да.эт забаненные ники именно за само ник
<[Raiden]> если ты пытаешся мне помочь разбанить, то спасибо
<[Raiden]> я уже сделал вчто хотел
<TheFalkorr> плюс андрюха забывает банить с помощью --user или --host
<TheFalkorr> кстать раз ты на форуме - расскажи юраю, что его забанили за рекламу в квит мессадже
<[Raiden]> ясериал смотрю и киви чищу
<[Raiden]> чо пристал
<Resager> ))
<only_you> я в 12.04 первій баш словил
<only_you> убунта порой сама делает логаут
<only_you> *баг
<baronos> какая ДЕ? нвидиа?
<only_you> юнити, нвидиа
<only_you> нуво драйвер
<[Raiden]> ну а чего тогда удивляться
<baronos> на последних дровах 295,20 часто вылетал в ДМ, при просмотре видео, ну или каких то нагрузок на ДЕ
<[Raiden]> Хм
<only_you> я читал книжку в evince
<baronos> не добавил что на гном3, а вот про юнити не знаю.
<only_you> и само вілетело
<[Raiden]> baronos: и ещё не добавил что в бете убунты
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: это у меня с 295,20 и на 11,10, и на ф16, ф17 и на д7 везде
<[Raiden]> only_you: запусти glmark2 на открытых, потом на закрых. И ещё раз подумай зачем тебе нуво. За одно может и падения прекратятся
<[Raiden]> baronos: у меня почему-то ок
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня nvidia 9800gt 512mb. и вот такая проблема с драйвером 295,20
<only_you> та меня открытые вполне устраивают. в игры не играю. 1080р тянет. компиз не глючит. что еще нужно..)
<only_you> а блоб юзать как-то не охота..
<[Raiden]> 1080р тянет - к данному вопросу не относится вообще никак
<[Raiden]> открытые не умеют ускорят ьвидеокартой
<only_you> ну не тормозит же видео и ладно
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в месе8 вроде умеют жеж
<only_you> меса 8, да
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: и что мне делать с твоим вроде?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: намазать маслом и поступить, как ты делаешь с огурчиком в одинокие вечера?
<baronos> [Raiden]: вот такое у меня в логах на дрвах 295,20 "error 6 in libnvidia-tls.so.295.20[7f0e5f594000+3000]"
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: а у тебя зад не треснет?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а я то тут причем?тыж сам с собой занимаешься:)
<[Raiden]> ты уже не первый раз без причины хамишь.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: но спасибо за информацию. я то думал ты огурцы есть привык.а ты и сразу в зад...
<[Raiden]> т.к. у тбя ест ьоп я не могу банить
<[Raiden]> но возможно опишу тем кто может решить этот вопрос
<[Raiden]> а пока , сую тебя в игнор, уже не первый раз
<TheFalkorr> опиши.опиши как ты посоветовал запихать в зад
<TheFalkorr> вечно он нахамит, а потом строит из себя деву марию
<[Raiden]> обязательно, текст будет выложен целиком
<TheFalkorr> давай.покажи себя со всех сторон
<TheFalkorr> потом в жежешечке напиши еще:)
<TheFalkorr> в твиттере
<TheFalkorr> ну и в дневник в столе
<[Raiden]> only_you: Я сталкивался с нестабильностью нуво и считаю что  он может быть причиной.
<only_you> хз. на нуво пока багов не ловил. грешу пока на бету 12.04
<DanSmir> Всем добрый день,
<DanSmir> Вроде я новенький
<TheFalkorr> only_you: поверь эксперту.он релиза так два назад видел нуво и считает ее виновной во всем
<[Raiden]> а блин
<TheFalkorr> DanSmir: ну мы похвалим тебя
<[Raiden]> больше вопросов нет )
<TheFalkorr> DanSmir: возможно станцуем танец вокруг
<[Raiden]> DanSmir: Привет
<DanSmir> Собсна можно, но позже.
<DanSmir> Привет :)
<TheFalkorr> DanSmir: ну тогда переходи к делу
<only_you> DanSmir: возьми пирожок с полки))
<TheFalkorr> only_you: он не заслужил
<TheFalkorr> only_you: вот сначала пусть встанет на табуреточку и стишок прочтет:)
<DanSmir> На самом деле есть вопрос, убунту сервер, сейчас все вхосты работают без ssl, на один из них нужен сертификат. Где взять знаю, а вот как его прикрутить понятия не имею
<[Raiden]> вообще может падать сессия по массе других причин. Может стоит начать с лога иксов и ~/.xsession-erros
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не добавлю, т.к. проблемы бетатестеров...
<[Raiden]> )
<DanSmir> СТИШОК!! Аднажды в студеную зимнюю пору, я линукс поставил и абалдел
<only_you> гг
<[Raiden]> errors
<DanSmir> Хм, я тут? или не тут
<DanSmir> :(
<noyabr> DanSmir: вроде тут)
<DanSmir> магия :)
<[Raiden]> c 8.1 возможно научится http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2MzY
<[Raiden]> ещё могу добавить, что меса 8.0 была выпущена как тест, а первая стабильная будет 8.1
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. ссзб
<[Raiden]> 8.0.1точнее
<DanSmir> Други, есть вопрос ,корочь, убунту сервер, апач2 бегают много вхостов. все без ssl, но на один вхост нужно прикрутить ssl. Как обойтись малой кровью?
<noyabr> всем привет. такой вопрос, а как сделать чтоб комп по расписанию включался?
<only_you> у меня 8.0.1
<Resager> noyabr: копай в биосе. В некоторых есть такая фича. И да, оффтоп же
<noyabr> просто лень искать было)
<TheFalkorr> noyabr: ну только там.или с помощью WOl
<[Raiden]> noyabr: если в биосе есть таймер, то можно задавать время пробуждения
<[Raiden]> через /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<[Raiden]> подробней не могу рассказать
<noyabr> [Raiden]: ок буду искать
<[Raiden]> acpi wakeup  - так ещё можно погулить
<DanSmir> а в ответ тишина
<Resager> Вот скажите мне лучше, как qutim окно вывести не переазпуская? То есть если в трее кликнуть левой кнопкой мыши по иконке, вызывается такое же меню, как если кликнуть правой кнопкой мыши
<Resager> Unity )
<[Raiden]> )
<DanSmir> Пичаль :(
<[Raiden]> Надо будет попробовать его ещё раз.  когда пробовал раньше, пиджин казался более безпроблемным.
<[Raiden]> DanSmir: пробуй форум
<Resager> я привык к кутиму, да и там все логи, а их тыщи
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Забавно,  Товарищь выше пользут кутим на qt в юнити, а я пиджин на гтк в кде
<[Raiden]> )
<Hariec> На вкус и цвет ... )
<Resager> )))
<Resager> [Raiden]: дык Юнити вродеж как на Qt переписали!
<[Raiden]> а.. Да, 2д версия на qt
<Resager> Или собираются в 12.04 переходить и отказываться от гтк
<Resager> мм.. я 3д юзаю
<[Raiden]> Resager: да в общем не так важно
<Resager> угу
<Resager> я год пользовался торрент клиентов вообще на Яве)
<Resager> *клиентом
<Resager> Vuze который
<[Raiden]> Resager: Зпустил кутим, включил там асю, в общем все ники вижу списком, а не разделенные по группам - это настраивается?
<Resager> [Raiden]: да
<Resager> в настройках
<Resager> :)
<[Raiden]> тут какой-то нетривиальынй дизайн настроек ) у меня 2.80
<[Raiden]> где именно?
<Resager> эм, ты хочешь скрыть  тех кто офлайн или чего?
<[Raiden]> я хочу что бы они были разбиты на группы.  co workers   , friends и т.д.
<[Raiden]> а не все в 1 кучу
<Resager> У меня вообще так по дефолту отображается О_о
<Lex_S> настройки интерфейса в 0.3 какието упоротые
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: а ты не знаешь как переключить?
<Lex_S> да я с ним долго не разбирался
<Lex_S> как денту дособираю, попробую его
<Lex_S> генту*
<[Raiden]> по ходу и мои разбирательства заканчиваются )
<Lex_S> но чтото с такими пьянками я уже неделю её собираю
<Resager> Дык генту жеж)
<Resager> Я вот вас наркоманов не пойму)
<Resager> но когда-нибудь таки же стану)
<Lex_S> да дело не в этом
<DanSmir> Resager: эт точно
<Lex_S> а в том что я прихожу пьяный и чтонить ломаю
<Lex_S> догадался обновить glibc до 2.15
<Resager> Круто) а я вот вообще не пью уже как полгода)
<Lex_S> и в итоге вообще сборка всех пакетов сломалась
<Resager> Lex_S: я вообще не люблю слово "обновить"
<[Raiden]> нашел галку...
<dcnk> ))
<Lex_S> да там ничё такого особого нету
<Resager> Lex_S: ну хз хз. Если тупо компилить софт, то да, если конфигурить по мануалу, то да
<dcnk> хочу сразу знать никс)
<Resager> dcnk: "Хочу смеяться пять минут...."
<dcnk> смейся
<dcnk> )
<Lex_S> ну тогда надо на каждый отдельный пакет подбирать свой набор флагов компилятора
<Lex_S> ибо одни и те же оптимизации однм пакетам идут на пользу, а другим совсем наоборот
<Resager> Lex_S: ммм... с однйо стороны этож плюшечка, ибо ничего лишнего! Для нас, минималистов так вообще - ляпота!
<Lex_S> угу
<Lex_S> это и заинтересовало
<dcnk> с чего начать понимание убунты
<[Raiden]> неплохо подмечено. Насчет опций сборки. Поэтому лучше не париться с эти м вообще,  если на мантейнер или программер.
<dcnk> ?
<Resager> я вот давно хочу, но увы нету уверенности, что следующую неделю буду свободен, да и для работы нужна рабочая стабильная ОСь
<[Raiden]> т.е. обычному юзеру гента нужна как...
<dcnk> 11,10
<[Raiden]> придумаю - скажу.
<dcnk> как вариант
<Resager> dcnk: пытайся дял себя её оубстроить, исходя из этого составляй запросы в гугл, делай. Я вот таким методом тыка и изучал
<Lex_S> )
<dcnk> мне надо сразу
<Lex_S> сразу не получится
<dcnk> чтоб как там
<Resager> )))))
<Lex_S> поломай/почини сначала раз так 10 убунту
<Lex_S> уже знаний прибавится)
<Resager> угу
<dcnk> ок))
<baronos> dcnk: изучай http://is.gd/xiWZnJ
<dcnk> спс
<baronos> как построишь так сразу внедриш никс в мозг
<dcnk> )))(((
<TheFalkorr> !faq | dcnk начинай
<ubuntuhelp> dcnk начинай: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<dcnk> да мне не для чайникофф
<kaziev> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Lex_S> ну тогда иди сразу на gentoo.org)
<dcnk> мне надо экспресс
<dcnk> лан спасиб
<dcnk> ВСем
<Resager> Все по мануалам, иначе никак
<Lex_S> сначала разберись с тем что есть
<dcnk> ну дыы
<dcnk> опять как с той о чём тут низя грить))
 * TheFalkorr интересно, а что люди думают, что есть спец кнопка "сделать меня экспертом"? нажал и все понимаешь сразу?
<Lex_S> уже хачу
<Resager> Дайте две!
<Lex_S> а то мне всё это удовольствие стоило 3 дней секса с арчем
<Resager> маловато)
<Resager> Секса должно быть много, ради него, думаю, с линем и связываются)
<TheFalkorr> фе.мандрейк и федорино коре
<User812[web]> Уважаемые подскажите как справиться с проблемой в Ubuntu 11.10 под Unity значек Caffeine нормально отображается и работает все, а под gnome shell отображается на нижней панели только название программы, при этом нет ни значка ни реакции при нажатии на 
<TheFalkorr> baronos: давай
<TheFalkorr> baronos: расскажи ему о величии гш
<baronos> кафеине эт что вообще?
<[Raiden]> сегдня день поклонников софта на qt  в  гтк окружении
<baronos> эт вроде кде софтина
<TheFalkorr> baronos: нене kaffeine
<[Raiden]> плейер  в общем
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а caffeine
<Resager> [Raiden]: я сам пишу на Qt, чтож тут поделать))
<Resager> потому не считаю использование Qt чем-то плохим)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: эт утилитка для отрубления скринсейвера
<TheFalkorr> baronos: чтоб видео на ютюбиках смотреть не ммешало
<[Raiden]> а нет, плейер kaffeine
<User812[web]> caffeine это программа которая позволяет не спать монитору при просмотре видео
<User812[web]> т.к. гном скринсейвер глючный
<baronos> а нафига она если есть в убунту стандартная штука?
<User812[web]> приходится пользоваться xscreensaver
<TheFalkorr> baronos: стандартная штука в плеерах отрубает.а не во флешике
<Kyshtynbai> Я бы сказал, нафига вообще нужны скринсейверы...
<User812[web]> та мне не нужен скринсейвер
<baronos> TheFalkorr: в убунту она у меня вообще не включала скринсейвер наглухо отрубало.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а кафеин может со списком приложений работать
<User812[web]> но когда смотришь видео и оно потихоньку выключается и гаснет монитор это раздражает
<[Raiden]> в смплейр и кажется влц есть свои подавлялки скринсейвера. И тотем вроде умеет тоже
<User812[web]> может работать
<User812[web]> и он работает
<User812[web]> но почему-то значек пропал  а надпись осталась
<baronos> щас протестю у себя
<User812[web]> не штатный скринсейвер они не подаляют
<User812[web]> это только на гном-шелл такое
<User812[web]> на юнити нормально отображается
<User812[web]> хотя изначально нормально отображался и довольно длительное время
<User812[web]> видимо после какого-то апдейта так стало
<[Raiden]> Не знаю является ли это выходом ,но где-то видел хавту как удалить скринсейвер от гнома 3 и заменить на xscreensaver
<[Raiden]> или omgubuntu или webupd8
<User812[web]> это уже проделано
<User812[web]> собственно после этого и понадобился каффеин
<User840[web]> всем привет
<User812[web]> спасибо за внимание)
<User812[web]> пойду сам копать
<User840[web]> всех здесь присутствующих дам с праздником!
<User840[web]> и по традиции вопрос: где можно посмотреть попытки залогинится на сервер? удачные/неудачные
<TheFalkorr> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<baronos> ну ёмаё он ушел
<User840[web]> auth.log - этот файл?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> если есть сомнения, ест ькоманда file
<[Raiden]> )
 * baronos а всего то поставил дев версию каффеина и все работает и с расширением классик трей, и дефолтным расширением.
<User840[web]> там в основном только это
<User840[web]> Mar  6 15:20:01 server CRON[20027]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: deepin software centr классно смотрится, и не тормозит с приложениями как убунту стандартый центр приложений)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: в 12.04 одна из майн целей - сократить скорость загрузки софтвар центра
<baronos> TheFalkorr: хмм, мануал уже готов?)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: к чему?
<baronos> "в 12.04 одна из майн целей - сократить скорость загрузки софтвар центра" я думал ты уже придумал как сократить
<TheFalkorr> baronos: они придумали
<baronos> http://goo.gl/EyXJs
<[Raiden]> Интересно, кто-нить пользуется им?  Я часто ругаю местыне де за ущербности всякие, из-за которых в консоль надо лезть, но местный центр.. Какой в нем смысл если он не прекрывает даже возможностей синаптика
<[Raiden]> 1 из примеров когда я против графической программы.
<[Raiden]> она так написана ,что всеравн опридется лезть в консоль
<[Raiden]> если она будет хотя бы запускаться мгновенно,  то можт будет меньше раздражать :)
<Resager> Фак. Где у убунты багрепорт находится? Багу нашел (которая сильная калит). считаю нужным написать об этом
<[Raiden]> наверное https://bugs.launchpad.net
<Resager> Хм.. на русском же можно ?)
<TheFalkorr> Resager: ну если ты уверен, что разработчики знают русскийъ
<[Raiden]> написать возможно сможешь, но думаю на русском мало смысла.
<Resager> Хм... на английском я не уверен, что правильно сформулирую(
<TheFalkorr> Resager: translate.google.com
<Resager> ))))
<Resager> Кста бага: запускаю с консоли gedit, на юнити не отображается это окно, и по Alt+tab нельзя к нему перейти, в списке нет окна. Раньше на гноме было и на панели и в списке по Alt+tab
<Resager> Эх..
<[Raiden]> Resager: в 11.10?
<Resager> да, unity
<baronos> кстати там скролл в терминале 3,3,0 работает у вас?
<only_you> да
<Resager> да
<Resager> В гноме-терминале
<baronos> хмм
<[Raiden]> в дейлибилде клементина появилась опция смены цвета окна и текста http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0308/h_1331223289_1378243_e8d30a4431.png
 * baronos спрятался от ужаса :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  Страшный он какой то )))
<Nor8> И плэйлист у тебя угар ))))
<[Raiden]> функция 50 случайных треков
<Resager> [Raiden]: что что за программулька? На кедах она?)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Лист как у школоты выглядит )))  Только Артемьев вносит сумятицу ))))
<Resager> Биографию он автоматически подгружает или тыкать нужно?
<[Raiden]> автоматом.
<Resager> это плохо (
<[Raiden]> амарок лучше находит биографии , текста песен и т.д. Мне так показалось. Но там куе проиграть невозможно
<Resager> [Raiden]: дык как по енглишу зовется прождка?
<[Raiden]> Resager: clementine
<[Raiden]> у меня дейлибилд с ппа.
<Resager> эт что? О_о
<Resager> а как мне тот же билд установить?
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8>   Resager: Никак. Это тайное знание шаолинских мастеров, простым смертным недоступно.
<baronos> +1
<shenmue> оО
<Resager> ну я просто спросил, ибо если другой какой билд, не стандартный, то sudo apt-get install clementine мне установит не его)
 * shenmue понял что он тайный шаолинский мастер
<[Raiden]> Resager: https://launchpad.net/~me-davidsansome/+archive/clementine-dev
<Resager> [Raiden]: благодарю
<[Raiden]> вот эт окстати плюс убунты перед опенсусе (я её юзал месяц)  - там не проблема найти  релиз программы на их билдсервисе. Н оесли нужно извратов типа ежедневной сборки, то фиг
<[Raiden]> правда должен заметить, что компенсируется вменяемой документацией на русском к обс, для сборки своих пакетов
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Как не крути, но убунту с ппа удобнее всего.
<Nor8> Хотя у сусе тоже норм, там пакман есть и так далее
<shenmue> разве там не уим?
<[Raiden]> там я смог за примерно 3 часа завести акк на обс, выдрать спеки рпм из другого дистра , переделать их несколько раз и собрать 3 пакета )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то ты переборщил. Или что то редкое ставил?
<[Raiden]> фильтры к гимпу которых под их дистр нет
<[Raiden]> у нас они есть в пакете gimp-plugin-registry
<[Raiden]> в общем тут плюс в количестве собранного , а там в простоте сборки.
<[Raiden]> такое у меня сложилось впечатление
<[Raiden]> ну и с документацией довольно неплохо там
<[Raiden]> а тут преводить надо
<shenmue> кстати напомнил мне gmic поставить и прочее
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да проще в убуту все, опять же пароль один, это даже Линус отметил ))))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе привлекает то, что там  в жабере максимум человек 20  ,но кедоводов больше чем тут
<[Raiden]> *меня привлекает
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе)
<Nor8> Здесь кубунту воспринимается как некое отклонение от нормы ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://dot.kde.org/2012/03/05/kde-best-desktop-environment-year -  ну и зря
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А что же ты хотел прочитать на сайте dot.kde.org? Что он самый плохой ДЕ? ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там линк на линуксквесшен
<[Raiden]> и ещё update2 в конце
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Desktop Distribution of the Year - Ubuntu . Отметь, убунту, а не кубунту )))
<[Raiden]> кто-то воспользовался общим названием ))
<[Raiden]> Хотя спору нет,  благодаря убунте стало очень мног опользователей гнома
<[Raiden]> вот тольк окак их теперь называть
<only_you>  Server Distribution of the Year - Debian (31.15%)
<[Raiden]> юзеры юнити наверное
<[Raiden]> Window Manager of the Year - Openbox
<[Raiden]> с этим сложно поспорить
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> но если считать не только те вм, котоыре идут как отдельные, я бы проголосовал за квин. Грууппировка окон например ,как ручная, так и автоматическая  похожих, юз шейдров,  анимации,  экспо, скале
<[Raiden]> тут даже ест ьтайловый режим
<Nor8>  Все это было и в компизе )))
<only_you> та кто бы сомневался, за какой ты проголосовал бы..))
<Nor8> Было, потому что сейчас не совсем хорошо работает с третьим и юнити ))
<[Raiden]> компиз не считается, он умер ))
<[Raiden]> вообще, может и нет. Н оесли зайти на хомсайт  ,в гит, и посмотреть дату последнего изменения , то это месяца 4+
<[Raiden]> теперь это по ходу каноникал-вм ))
<[Raiden]> вообще, в последние дни гнома2, казалось, что это супер и что в будущем будет только лучше. А потом пошли новости про реализацию  муттера, гном-шеллаа
<[Raiden]> а дальше вы сами знаете
<baronos> да, гном3 стал лучшим ДЕ
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если попилить лет5 и переименовать в PE  - планшет энвиромент, то пожалуй может стать
<baronos> [Raiden]: слушай, надо че то придумать про юнити юзеров, а то они нас кедерастами, гномщелистами обзывают :D
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: придумаю - скажу :)
<baronos> если взять Ю - юнити , звери то они будут юзверями)
<[Raiden]> ЮЮ
<[Raiden]> чего-то не придумывается
<only_you> как сделать, что-бы при клике по ссылке на сайте, скачивалась программа и запускалась установка?
<[Raiden]> в юнити есть ещё такая проблема, что кроме убунты её нигде нет, разьве что на обс у сусе старая версия.
<[Raiden]> если появится хотя бы ещё в 2 дистрах основанных не на убунте. Тогда наверное можно будет назвать чем-то вроде де для linux
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> only_you: дб-пакет т.е.?
<[Raiden]> деб
<only_you> деб и икзешник
<[Raiden]> наверное надо поставить gdebi  и выбрать как прогармма по умолчанию для деб, в браузере
<[Raiden]> если я вопрос понял
<baronos> к примеру эпифани сразу может открывать скачанный файл, + гдеби поставить на деб пакеты и будет тебе счастье)
<baronos> хотя и хром это умеет
<[Raiden]> фф тоже, в диалоге открытия есть галка спрашивать или нет
<[Raiden]> и выбор чем
<baronos> ага
<[Raiden]> какие-то , по ходу индийские убунтоводы https://plus.google.com/photos/114530979350245716477/albums/5715972477445097297?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1#photos/114530979350245716477/albums/5715972477445097297
<[Raiden]> в рсс попалось
<shenmue> а вождь у них кто? =)
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> Чингачгук)))
<Nor8> Какое фото про Индию не смотрю или фильм, везде срач тотальный ))))
<shenmue> Nor8 смотрит индийское кино
<Nor8>  shenmue:  Смотрел еще при сесесере ))) Сейчас только этнографические, по ВВС, но срач там еще больше, чем в болливудском продукте )))))
<[Raiden]> фича для смплейера http://blog_uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/smplayer.png
<[Raiden]> в юнити или в каком-то патченом варианте
<shenmue> http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1397878cc14 =)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а робот не смотрел?
<[Raiden]> 3 часофой фант. фильм индийский. Если вырезать танцы и  прочую муть часа на полтора, то просто супер.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao5CKLr9NGQ&feature=player_embedded   музыкальная пауза )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Но погоня на коне, который юзом проходит под прицепом, вообще хит! ))))
<[Raiden]> ужас
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вот кстати https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yBnl_krN_U&feature=related
<Nor8> Raiden]: Да видел тыщу раз, смеяться уже сил нету ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Вот он, хит века ))))  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46jzEAMcOg0
<[Raiden]> видел когда-то )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И ведь все чистая правда, заметь )))
<[Raiden]> у них в общем культура такая. йога, ситхи, все дела. НЕчелвоеческие возможности...
<[Raiden]> в общем сказочники
<[Raiden]> закос под известную гтк-тему http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QtCurve-Murrina?content=147249
<shenmue> кеды настолько убоги что косят под гном? =)
<shenmue> хорошо что есть ppa-purge =)
<baronos> [Raiden]: воо а минт юзеры - минт'арасты ну и в посл время они еще и гномщелисты :D
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> у нас циамон
<[Raiden]> один спалился
<shenmue> Linux mint 3.2.0-9.dmz.1-liquorix-686 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 2 05:39:36 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<shenmue> я и не скрывал никогда
<baronos> Linux baronos 3.2.0-1-686-pae #1 SMP Wed Feb 29 01:18:56 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<shenmue> чсв зашкалило =)
<shenmue> baronos поставь зен кернел кстати
<baronos> shenmue: для чего он?
<bosyi> понг
<shenmue> оптимизированный патчами на производительность и отзывчивость ос
<bosyi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Понг.
<shenmue> правдва пае в нем нет
<baronos> ядра которые тут на д7 стоят я их вообще трогать не буду, у меня тут все работает без всяких патчей, летает без лагов, ни тормозит при разных нагрузках на HDD и так далее + использовании 2 виртуалок по гигу и нфс ворлд (4 гига
<baronos> памяти всего)
<shenmue> ну он для дебиана вообщето и сделан
<baronos> не не не, дефолтные ядра работают и пусть работают))
<baronos> linux-image-3.2.0-1-686-pae: Установлен: 3.2.7-1 мне хватает)
<Neolight> девушки, c 8 марта! @}->--
<polat> Привет всем!!!,у меня Убунту 10.10, хотел поработать с программой xsssploit, но не работает, не понимаю какой python и wspython надо установит ??
<polat> wxpython
<shenmue> baronos aptitude-gtk юзал?
<baronos> shenmue: нет, надо заюзать)
<shenmue> глянь. жду когда допилять. не все фишки пашут просто но вещь любопытная
<shenmue> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0308/h_1331230997_1837061_ccb6506fa0.png всё нужное сразу по вкладкам разбрасывается
<[Raiden]> интересный шот, надо пощупать.
<Nor8> )))
<baronos> помню я что то подобное искал для апт-гет но забил, а сейчас я воблощу больную мысль))
<baronos> п*
<shenmue> нехватает списка пакетов. нужно знать чего хочешь ибо все через поиск
<shenmue> меню Пакет пока что вообще не работает (уже как года два наверное)
<shenmue> в консоли хотя бы список есть по категориям
<Kyshtynbai> Зочем это нужно? Есть апт-гет, чего ещё надо :) ?
<brestows> нород программисты:) подскажите такую штуку, как в приложении для Linux организовать работу с ресурсами (иконки картинки и т.п.)
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai апт гет ущербный
<[Raiden]> мне думается аптитуда не готова к мультиарчу. мне например показыват два амарока, один установлен, другой нет
<[Raiden]> но не показывает что другой 32битный
<[Raiden]> мб стоит пока воздержаться
<shenmue> любопытно прогресс-бар для make есть?
<[Raiden]> проги собираемые cmake иногда кажут % выполнения
<[Raiden]> те что конфигуре\мейк думаю никак
<shenmue> то есть мэйк понятия не имеет на какой стадии компиляция?
<shenmue> сколько ему еще строчить там ..? сколько сделанно?
<[Raiden]> 'nj z yt pyf.
<[Raiden]> эт оя не знаю
<shenmue> хм.. ну если он компилирует строчку за строчкой то думаю прогресс бар уже давно есть
<shenmue> а если ему надо сначала это, псмотреть на результат и от него дальше плясать и так с каждой строчкой, модулем , блоком то бара не будет
<[Raiden]> компилирует компилятор, мейк по  сути читает сценарий как
<[Raiden]> возможно и можно сделать скроллбар )
<[Raiden]> был 1 универсальный скроллбар для программ типа dd
<[Raiden]> ghjuhtcc,fh n/t/
<[Raiden]> прогресбар т.е.
<[Raiden]> http://sourceforge.net/projects/clpbar/files/clpbar/bar-1.10.9/
<[Raiden]> для каких команд кроме дд может работать н знаю
<baronos> shenmue: работает аптитуд-гтк, только мне опасно его юзать))
<Nor8> shenmue: ОН дебы ставит отдельные?
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> это просто гуйка на аптитьюд
<shenmue> делает всё тоже самое только меньше функций
<Nor8> shenmue: Чтото не открыл мне он пакет
<shenmue> трейлер мстителей глянул. вроде ничо так будет. хотя лига справедливости намного интересней
<Nor8> shenmue: Пошутил про кино? )))
<shenmue> у мстителей после каждого эпичного боя всегда халку крышняк сносит и он гасит всех. своих чужих неважно.
<shenmue> любопытно такое в кино будет?
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: не помниш ьза что yuray  банил?
<[Raiden]> они чего-то все ко мне лезут
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> логи пусть смотрит
<baronos> за сегодня, там что то с рекламой
<baronos> yurau2:  *** sharikoff sets mode: +bbbb yurau_!*@* Рекламма!*@* в!*@* клиенте!*@*
<[Raiden]> @unban yurau_!*@*
<[Raiden]> @unban yurau!*@*
<[Raiden]> сказал уберет рекламу
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33304
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0308/h_1331236301_6296329_8c8723745b.png
<Sergey_IT> а тут все те же, один за г3, другой за кде...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу
<Sergey_IT> а я вот на нетбуке на юнити перешел
<shenmue> http://cs5556.userapi.com/u146744530/-14/x_3d273419.jpg
<only_you> гг
<only_you> shenmue: еще все впереди :D
<[Raiden]> это правильно, оно раньше и называлось убунту нетбук эдишен, пока гном3 не релизнулся
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя причина скорее всего не в этом
<[Raiden]> появления юнити в главной сборке
<[Raiden]> нетбук ремикс*
<Sergey_IT> да я с юнити2д перешел )
<baronos> хехе, надо же, ни одной поломоной ОС на виртуалке :)
<Sn0wSky2> Всем добрый вечер, помогите пожалуйста с иксами, никак не могу их положить, рестартяться автоматом постоянно
<Sn0wSky2> Мне дрова надо поставить для видяхи..
<shenmue> recovory mode
<shenmue> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sn0wSky2> Unknown command
<shenmue> что ?
<Sn0wSky2> точнее command not found ;)
<_d4vid> lightdm
<shenmue> аа.. хз в recory mode загрузись
<Sn0wSky2> ок, сейчас попробую
<Sn0wSky2> _d4vid, lightdm stop ?
<baronos> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<_d4vid> yes
<yurau_> Sn0wSky2: можно еще в параметры груба добавить text
<yurau_> после этого графика перестанет грузится
<baronos> shenmue: наконец то поиск поставили на сайте расширений)
<baronos> только в хроме че то не ищет(
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> гш такой гш
<shenmue> юзабилите на высоте. поиск есть но не работает
<baronos> в фф работает
<baronos> у тебя в опере не работает?
<shenmue> сыль дай
<baronos> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<shenmue> работает
<baronos> у кого стабильный хром есть?
<yurau_> baronos: 5мин назад снес
<baronos> у меня в бете и дев не работает
<baronos> yurau_: эхх)
<Sn0wSky> Ох, сложно всё как:) lightdm stop сделал первый раз, запустил, там установщик наконец не стал жаловаться на иксы, но я там профукал с разрядностью архитектуры, не те дрова скачал, скачал нужные, и вот второй раз со стопом lightdm у меня не получается)
<[Raiden]> sudo service lightdm stop
<Sn0wSky> Ну теперь при стопе меня выбрасывает в темное окно с одной строкой непонятных символов) квадраты, скобки и т.п.)
<Sn0wSky> возвращаюсь по alt-f7, там пишет Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<Sn0wSky> [Raiden], по Вашей команде пишет unknown instance
<Sn0wSky> :)
<[Raiden]> Sn0wSky: тогда наверное он уже слег
<[Raiden]> выключен
<yurau_> Sn0wSky: карточка какая?
<Sn0wSky> Nvidia
<[Raiden]> либо используется не лайтдм
<[Raiden]> либо служба не запущена
<[Raiden]> либо я туплю )
<yurau_> Sn0wSky: а поточнее?
<Sn0wSky> Nvidia 550ti
<Sn0wSky> не, первый раз нормально остановилось, стал ставить, понял что не для той архитектуры дрова скачал)
<[Raiden]> я тоже недавно до такой обновился.
<[Raiden]> набери тогда start , потом снова stop
<Sn0wSky> сейчас попробуемс)
<shenmue> ентож так трудно в рековори зайти ...
<Sn0wSky> shenmue, там всё зарешается?0
<Sn0wSky> )
<[Raiden]> рекавери вариант, если ребут не лень делать
<Sn0wSky> не лень :) рековери без иксов запускается?)
<[Raiden]> там будет запрос
<shenmue> да
<Sn0wSky> хех, ну тогда я ребутится:)
<shenmue> там меню будет
<shenmue> выбери root консоль
<[Raiden]> Прощай
<shenmue> другх =(
<[Raiden]> 295.20 у меня норм пашут с 550
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Телекнал Наука 2.0 удивляет. Говорит, что температура проца во время работы достигает 100 градусов. )))
<[Raiden]> ну, вполне
<[Raiden]> у и3 мобильного предел 110
<Sn0wSky> я в опциях не разобрался) выбрал последнюю, он мне дал консоли, попытался запустить установку, он мне написал, что рид онли)
<shenmue> а зачем вообще вручную дрова ставишь?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это предел, а не рабочая температура )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Новая версия драйвера вышла?
<baronos> Sn0wSky: какая видео карта?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на некоторых ноутах вполне рабочая
<Sn0wSky> ну тут убунта предложила поставить свои, поставил, в ск2 выдало  фпс 50, ну да, терпимо, но видяха может больше, но вайн и вся фигня, но всеравно погуглил, напоролся, что лучше ставить  дровишки с сайта нвидиа, а не те которые убунта предлагает
<[Raiden]> особенн оесли на одеяло кинуть
<Sn0wSky> Nvidia 550ti
<[Raiden]> под вайном не будет фпс такой же как в винде
<baronos> там в рекавери надо сначала нетворк включить потом рут и apt-get install nvidia-current && apt-get install nvidia-setting
<baronos> я пока не включу нетворк вообще все глухо)
<[Raiden]> с репов можно ставить прям из гуи ,из текущей сессии.
<baronos> [Raiden]: ксатти, как фпс порверить?
<[Raiden]> baronos: ну, в каждой игре по своему наверное )
<shenmue> Sn0wSky это бред ты прочитал
<[Raiden]> а из 3д тестов я знаю только glmark2
<baronos> ну ёмаё, ну в нфс ворлд точно ни где нету))
<shenmue> если играть то на винде
<shenmue> а вайн это костыль.
<Sn0wSky> shenmue, ну надежда была жива :)
<shenmue> свежие дрова в ппа всегда
<[Raiden]> я на гф8600гтс прошел ск2 по двайном.
<[Raiden]> не на макс настройках правда
<shenmue> а те дрова что в убунте ничем не отличаются от тех что на сайте
<baronos> только ставятся геморней
<Sn0wSky> [Raiden], одно дело просто попроходить, другое дело, что я мультиплеер очень сильно гоняю, и мне чувствуется разница между 150 и 50 фпс)
<baronos> воо ща на квейк проверю)
<shenmue> нативном?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: ск2 это что?
<[Raiden]> ну, снижай настройки, почитай можно ли как-то оптимизировать настройками вайна или опциями запуска игры
<[Raiden]> что-то ещё врятли повлияет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: старкрафт2
<shenmue> грузимся в опенбокс либо запуск в отдельном икс сервере
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ок
<shenmue> в отдельных иксах у меня аж ворлд оф варкрафт не тормозит в городах
<Nor8> Sn0wSky:  Для твоей карты 50 фпс маловато.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: играть возможно, но уровни грузило так долго что уснуть можно )
<Sn0wSky> shenmue,  вот про это надо будет почитать)
<Sn0wSky> Nor8, в винде на минималках выдаёт 270)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Сейчас вышел вайн 1.4, очень хорош.
<shenmue> ну дык там и играй
<Sn0wSky> shenmue, хотелось под убунтой)
<shenmue> не знал что в контру еще играют ...
<shenmue> Sn0wSky ты прощел баттл тоадс?
<[Raiden]> поздновато вышел, меня чего-то играть не тянет )  Рейдж последнее что прошел и в общем под виндой
<shenmue> прошел*
<Sn0wSky> shenmue,  у меня не было приставки, у друга играл)
<shenmue> =)
<baronos> :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Я к тому, что  и вайн новый, и плэйонлинуксовские сборки норм.
<shenmue> барон понял =)
<Sn0wSky> где-то зафейлился, да? :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ок
<[Raiden]> а блин, забыл сказат ьчто в ск2  я в окне играл
<[Raiden]> может ещё поэтмоу не лагало
<shenmue> Sn0wSky вообщем как вариант сборка вайна самому с установленными проприетарными дровами,  опенбокс и запуск в отдельных иксах
<Sn0wSky> shenmue, спасибо, сейчас ребутнусь, и буду гуглить)
<shenmue> чего гуглить? сюда зайди ссылки дам
<Sn0wSky> окей, спасибо, скоро буду)
<Nor8> Sn0wSky:  Тебе игрушку не запустить что ли? )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33294
<[Raiden]> читал
<[Raiden]> это хорошо, даже если дрова закрытые останутся )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Угу
<[Raiden]> У меня впринципе к ним никаких претензий
<Nor8> +1
<shenmue> это да... но срачь там в кобинетах будет знатный =)
<Nor8> Срач о чем? )))
<shenmue> у них в секте там дай боже троллей армия
<[Raiden]> а вайн и правда стал лучше раньше я ск2 пускал через плейон линкс с каким-то там презетом ,сча на обычном пашт
<shenmue> ну как? три конкуретна за одним столом
<shenmue> это как патрег на убунте
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Качественно дучше
<[Raiden]> но запускается старкрафт ппц долго у меня, певая часть вайну больше подходит )
<baronos> зашел посматреть называется фпс))
<shenmue> говорил не? marlin няшка
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Второй возможно к ресурсам требователен, ну и кеды опять же )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Ты эффекты перед запуском отключаешь?
<[Raiden]> когдда проходил - был гном2.
<[Raiden]> не помню уже выключал или нет ,сча запустил не выключая. На загрузку не они влияют, скорее io
<shenmue> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331241302_1027626_3368ae58e4.png
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Вот для того и нужен мне апплет управления частотой проца, чтобы запускалось все шустрее, что нужно
<shenmue> как в дельфине открывает ввсё одним кликом
<Nor8> shenmue: Девочке на фото 16 лет есть? )))))
<shenmue> это картина
<User949[web]> модем Novatel U 1000 нехочет работать. Подключается после того как в Хрюше его включу. Какой выход можно найти?
<User949[web]> Перелопатил тырнет, ничего дельного так и ненашел
<Sn0wSky2> shenmue, можно ссылочки? :)
<shenmue> сек
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=147413.0 сборка вайна (3 пост  или ответ 2)
<User949[web]> ??
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=60830.0 запуск игр
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у меня стоит тот котоырй я тебе кидал, плазмойд и вроде работает )
<[Raiden]> я себе ставил на проверку пол года назад )
<shenmue> ну а openbox ставишь как есть и играешь
<Sn0wSky2> shenmue, это какой-то особенный вайн? :)
<shenmue> что именно?
<Sn0wSky2> ну всмысле сам старкрафт у меня запускается :)
<shenmue> openbox  просто оконный менеджер. он видюху вообще не нагружет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: хотя фиг с ним, все остальные среды всеравно легче чем кде
<Nor8> )))
<Sn0wSky2> shenmue, а, по этим ссылкам есть опенбокс?)
<User949[web]> что можете посоветовать оп моей проблеме?
<[Raiden]> интересное кстати кино. в кде или где угодно я могу выключить композит, а в ГШ ваще никак. Тольк оавтовыключение для окна в фуллскрин
<[Raiden]> а если я захочу квест какой-нить в окне погонять?
<shenmue> нет его просто ставим apt-get ом и меняем ссесию на него
<shenmue> там есть терминал а больше и не надо
<fuss> hell.o
<User949[web]> понятно))
<User949[web]> спасибо за помощь)
<shenmue> сменить модем
<Sn0wSky2> shenmue, прости за кранизм, установить его установил, а как сменить сессию на него?:)
<Sn0wSky2> просто ввел openbox, он мне написал, что оконный менеджер уже запущен :)
<shenmue> выйти на экран выбора позьвателя и выбрать там не гном с юнити а openbox
<Sn0wSky2> хмхм, щас вернусь :)
<shenmue> там по правой кнопки мыши меню
<Sn0wSky2> f
<Sn0wSky2> а
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: "Это гш, детка! недопиленный отстой!"  )))))
<shenmue> =)))))
<[Raiden]> Sn0wSky2: openbox --replace  если в текущей сессии надо сменить вм
<Nor8> Они там вообще о таких вещах не думали еще, калькулятор работает, и слава Богу! ))))
<shenmue> ненадо
<[Raiden]> Он не недопиленный кстати. Он таким и планировался.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sn0wSky2> ну я нажал опенбокс, запустилось тоже что и было:) я так понимаю это ок да? :)
<shenmue> Sn0wSky2 сменил ссесию?
<shenmue> там будет серый экран и больше ничего
<Sn0wSky2> а, хм, а там что надо будет делать? :)
<shenmue> правый клик мыши вызыват меню. в нем терминал
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ели он таким останется, то придется с ним попрощаться вообще. ))
<shenmue> в терминале напиши wine и игрушку запусти
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331242355_7186037_eb0439a7f1.png
<shenmue> чота я голубой какой то =(
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: ок, значит тогда на кде перейду, если гш не допилят )))
<shenmue> да и в опере такой же ник ><
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Хотя нет, там скринлетов нет ))))
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/448774/9bf5ff9f
<UNIm95> shenmue и у меня)
<[Raiden]> своего хлама хватает, без скринлетов
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: это кеды?
<shenmue> uyjv gthdsq
<shenmue> гном первый
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кеды
<shenmue> на .net написанный =)
<fuss> всем привет! старит ГТК3 теми не работают в 12.04. Есть кто чтоб попробивать мою тему (мод стандартной, нечего особенного офк)
<fuss> *старие
<UNIm95> [Raiden] много сам допиливал или почти дефолт?
<[Raiden]> fuss: ищи новые, их уже много. Старые , написанные только для гтк2 не работают
<fuss> есть как и гтк2 так и гтк3 скроллбари
<fuss> net, ne rabotayut GTK3
<fuss> sorry
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Тема панельки и плазмойдов другая , ну и валлпапер. И цвет окон более серый чем дефолт
<Sn0wSky2>  shenmue, ох, путь длинный) старкрафт не жестком диске из под винды, а там путь media/*набор_болших_латинских_бухв_и_цифер*/....
<fuss> не работают и гтк3 теми д новой ubuntu 12.04
<UNIm95> [Raiden] кажись знаю куда с гнома2 уйду
<fuss> go to kde))
<shenmue> Sn0wSky2 есть же wine-file или как там его?
<shenmue> файловый менеджер. да никто не запрещает там же запустит наутилус или мс
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: когда совсем задолбает старый гном, попробуй, только не день, а хотя бы неделю )
<Sn0wSky2> окей, щас буду пробовать, спасибо:)
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  меня он не долбает. наоборот. только обновки уйдут скоро
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  обновления. + честно сидел неделю на юнайти. не вставило
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: в 12.04 сессию фаллбэк починят немного. Если сможешь пережить изменения наутилуса или центра настрок, то почти гном2 )
<fuss> ну так. в 12.04 не будут работать все старие теми. есть кто чтоб попробовать новую тему для
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://myubuntu.ru/novosti/klassicheskaya-gnome-sessiya-zarabotala-v-ubuntu-12-04
<UNIm95> [Raiden] не смог даже мятные моды пережить. получается уход к кедам или хфце
<fuss> *ну так. в 12.04 не будут работать все старие теми. есть кто чтоб попробовать новую тему для 12.04
<[Raiden]> но я вообще не сильно жалею что ушел и у меня не ноут , в целом ресурсов ещё на 1 кде хватит )
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: классик в убунте будет лучше чем мятный метод, по сути всё как в гном2 , можно и компиз поюзать
<fuss> mint sux infometr 100%
<UNIm95> [Raiden] неплохо вроде. может и попробую. а может и на чистый дебиан  уйду
<shenmue> в мяте вообще есть всё что в убунту плюс своё
<shenmue> в мяте так же есть mate
<[Raiden]> перед уходом по любому посиди в кедах недельку.  Особенно посмотри аналоги прогармм идущих с другими де, типа смотрелки картинок, редакторы, терминал и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и файловый менеджер...
<[Raiden]> может потом никуда уже не захочешь
<[Raiden]> а может поплюешся и убежишь гг
<shenmue> и еще на нехватку памяти посмотри =) и жрущий непомук
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  мой первый никс knoppix 3.8.2 с кде3
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> так что надеюсь будет все знакомо
<[Raiden]> гтк софт тоже не весь легкий ,особенно 64бит.
<[Raiden]> у меня пиджин например 51 мб ест
<shenmue> 2 + 10 - 10 = *  капча на сайте =(
<[Raiden]> но с 4гб нехватка рам может быт ьтолько если пускать под вайном игры последних лет
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я тут посмотрел последние игрушки, так 4 гб уже и под виндой маловато будет )))
<[Raiden]> квирк ест 22мб, я на 2 серверах сижу :)  В пиджине 4 жаберыне комнаты открыты - 51 мб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А уж жесткий точно не меньше терабайта должен быть )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] я с 2гб оперативы пиджин 21 ест)
<[Raiden]> ну видимо 32бит
<UNIm95> угусь))
<only_you> у меня с 3 каналами irc, и 3 комнатами в джабере пиджин кушает 16 мб
<[Raiden]> может дополнения виноваты - фиг знает )
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZsUSF4l77c&feature=autoplay&list=UUR2lg_YchvWGbpMxHg-EIgg&lf=plcp&playnext=10
<User165[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> User165[web], Ну понг, и что?
<User165[web]> !nick marked1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick marked1'
<User165[web]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> User165[web], Есть контакт.
<User165[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Lex_Sh> User165[web]: да в личку ему уже пишт
<Lex_Sh> пиши*
<Lex_Sh> то же самое выдаст
<_d4vid> bb
<Marked1> господа, если при установке драйвера при запуске установочного скрипта получил  Verifying kernel...  [Fail] этозначит не светит?
<[Raiden]> светит, просто оно соберет из исходников модуль
<Marked1> Спасибо, пойду дальше читать :)
<[Raiden]> только должны пакеты стоять build-essential и linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<[Raiden]> или essential
<[Raiden]> или essentials
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-09
<shenmue> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331251301_3177364_f1a508b995.jpeg вроде ничо так
<shenmue> авку девчушке
<[Raiden]> [04:26:11] [f3ck4r]if u are using that crap network-manager omg! that is garbage.
<[Raiden]> lol
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> я один раз даже впн на нем настроил
<shenmue> токо скорость он режет раз в цать
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<onoez_omg> помогите разобраться с неведомой фигнёй
<onoez_omg> пытаюсь точку поднять и что-то себя плохо ведёт
<onoez_omg> http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<onoez_omg> тут либо я что-то проглядел капитально, либо libnl, либо ath9k
<onoez_omg> не хардваре же :D
<onoez_omg> помогите пролить свет на происходящее http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 =)
<onoez_omg> речь идёт о точке доступа и hostapd соответственно
<onoez_omg> и странном поведении адаптера ar9285 предположительно в связи с попыткой переключить интерфейс в режим мастер
<|rapidsp|> onoez_omg: в чем странность то?
<onoez_omg> |rapidsp|, там же видно
<onoez_omg> не поднимается точка-то
<onoez_omg> в мастер моуд не переводится
<onoez_omg> вручную
<onoez_omg> я не один такой страдалец судя по гуглу, но реальных каких-то выходов мне найти не удалось пока
<User685[web]> Есть тут кто?
<onoez_omg> угу
<User685[web]> это радует :)
<onoez_omg> или оно переводится но не может выставить канал
<onoez_omg> не ясно
<onoez_omg> если переводится, то как?
<User685[web]> знайте все! я щас буду рубать в Dino Crisis2
<onoez_omg> позабавил момент с тем как iw посылает читать мануал который на первый взгляд вообще ничего общего не имеет с происходящим
<onoez_omg> тяжко вытянуть из убунтовского коммунити хотябы какие-то мысли по этому вопросу, вот что делает ситуацию ещё более безвыходной =)
<|rapidsp|> onoez_omg: конфиг хостапда здоровенный... я половины параметров просто не понимаю... видимо проблема в них )))
<|rapidsp|> у меня 12 строк :)
<onoez_omg> |rapidsp|, нет
<onoez_omg> не в них
<onoez_omg> убирал
<onoez_omg> это настройки приоритезации трафа
<onoez_omg> и потом если бы дело в них было, ругнулся бы демон
<onoez_omg> всё прилично вроде как
<onoez_omg> дело либо в libnl, либо в ath9k, либо в самом устройстве
<onoez_omg> если всё настроено верно
<|rapidsp|> а по доке он вообще должен режим мастер уметь?
<onoez_omg> ну люди поднимали
<onoez_omg> прям по гуглу всё есть
<onoez_omg> есть нестыковка
<onoez_omg> хорошее было замечание :DD
<onoez_omg> http://pastebin.com/3HUUQf2r
<onoez_omg> список режимов
<onoez_omg> z yt pyf. ljk;yj kb nfv ,snm ьфыеук
<onoez_omg> я не знаю должно ли там быть master
<onoez_omg> но AP есть
<onoez_omg> пойду на рабочем адаптере посмотрю
<onoez_omg> не, всё окей
<|rapidsp|> ну да, АР есть
<onoez_omg> интересно что за неведомые два режима
<onoez_omg> вообще я чувствую придётся другую вафлю добывать
<onoez_omg> помогите пролить свет на проблему при попытке поднять точку доступа
<onoez_omg> помогите пролить свет на проблему при попытке поднять точку доступа http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 (#168 и #169)
<AndreX|OFF> !enter > onoez_omg
<ubuntuhelp> onoez_omg, please see my private message
<onoez_omg> а по проблеме есть что-нибудь?
<TheFalkorr> onoez_omg: а без хостапд нельзя?
<onoez_omg> не знаю, а как?
<Tmin10> Привет! Подскажите менеджер устройств для 11.10, поиск по центру приложений не дал результата
<TheFalkorr> Tmin10: lspci, modprobe
<TheFalkorr> lsusb
<TheFalkorr> lshw
<TheFalkorr> и прочие
<Tmin10> спасибо, сейчас попробую
<Tmin10> мне нужно посмотреть название тачпада
<TheFalkorr> lspci
<Tmin10> нету там(
<Tmin10> там есть всё кроме тачпада
<Tmin10> а есть что либо графическое как в винде?
<Tmin10> вроде в инете нашёл статью, но в центре приложений уже этой проги нету
<andrex> less /proc/bus/input/devices
<andrex> xinput list
<Tmin10> andrex: спасибо, нашёл тачпад
<andrex> графическое, раньше было в 8ю4 а ща даж не знаю
<Tmin10> эх, думал может по него дрова официальные есть...
<Tmin10> тока для винды(
<Tmin10> даже для Windows NT v8.0.6 есть...
<Tmin10> может знает кто, как настроить инерцию на тачпаде?
<Tmin10> хм, gSynaptics
<Tmin10> а тогда может кто подскажет как просто переехать с the bat на thanderbird, при условии, что у меня 15 ящиков с тысячими писем?
<shenmue> спамер?
<shenmue> зачем с the bat переезжать?
<Tmin10> ну она в винде...
<Tmin10> тысячи входящих
<shenmue> а ну да
<shenmue> а там импорта что ли нету разве?
<Tmin10> ну там вроде как тока письма из одной папки тока
<Tmin10> а у мя этих папок штук 40
<Tmin10> и настраивать 15 учёток тоже непросто
<shenmue> за всю жизнь тока две почты зарегил....
<Tmin10> ну у мя ещё десяток асек)
<Tmin10> а почта...
<Tmin10> ну там разные ящики для разных нужд
<shenmue> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%87%D1%82%D1%8B+%D0%B2+the+bat+%D0%B2+thunderbird&lr=213
<shenmue> как бы намекает что такое часто делают
<shenmue> достаточно спросить
<Tmin10> читал, там вроде перенос по 1 папке
<Tmin10> и настройки аккаунта руками вбиваются
<Tmin10> я уж пароли то даже не помню ото всех)
<shenmue> наверное по другому никак. ибо думаю что нормальный клиент почтовый шифрует локальные письма и тем более аккаунты
<Tmin10> эх...
<Tmin10> я прогу скачал для расшифровки, так она вообще файлов аккаунта не нашла...
<shenmue> можно на хабре каменты почитать. может кто обошел стороной  вбивание аккаунтов
<Tmin10> Я долго воздерживался от перехода на Thunderbird из-за почти 10-летней почтовой базы в The Bat!, и отсутствия прямой возможности импорта этой базы. Как оказалось, все было зря — перенос базы в Thunderbird занял около часа при 50+ папках и почти гигабайтной почтовой базе.
<Tmin10> хм
<Tmin10> почитаем)
<Tmin10> спасибо, хабра я не видел в выдаче гугла по этому запросу
<Tmin10> только одна проблема не решена
<Tmin10> 1. Запустить Thunderbird, создать необходимые учетные записи.
<shenmue> не надо сюда копипастить
<TheFalkorr> !enter | Tmin10
<ubuntuhelp> Tmin10: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<shenmue> и каменты почитай после статьи =) в них вся соль обычно
<shenmue> Tmin10 ктстати напоминаю. сделай бекап
<Tmin10> shenmue: сделал))) Забэкапил весь диск с бывшей виндой
<Tmin10> кстати, в коментах советуют юзать imap, а чем он тут может помочь?
<shenmue> хм... незнаю.. и вообще понятия не имею какое отношение это имеет к проблеме
<shenmue> а первый комент... сборщик почты на своем поднятом сервере почтовом.
<Tmin10> а imap ведь только для получения почты, отправляем по SMTP?
<shenmue> вот этого я не знаю
<shenmue> не юзаю почтовые клиенты вообще. проще на сайт зайти да глянуть
<Tmin10> ну просто с десятком аккаунтов это не очень удобно, да и уведомление о почте не придёт, а тут всё сразу, обновление каждые 5 минут
<shenmue> http://www.4532.ru/newsoft/import-pochtovogo-yashhika-iz-the-bat-v-thunderbird/ вот еще опять же с поиска
<Tmin10> кстати, вопрос про почту: если воспользоваться почтой яндекса для домена, на домене по прежнему может остаться сайт?
<shenmue> чот смотрю гном три напрочь игнорирует приложения по умолчанию
<andrex> хм а у меня круговорот софта на харде, я опять на юнити прибёг
<shenmue> долго бегал от него?
<andrex> Lex_S: перешей модем на прошу 2007 года, помоему такая у твоего последняя, в первыхпрошивках багов много было, из за не расчёта на современные скоростя
<andrex> shenmue: пол года
<andrex> примерно
<Lex_S> ээ
<Lex_S> ты не ошибся?)
<andrex> нет
<Lex_S> у меня последняя 2007го стоит какаяч есть на оффсайте
<andrex> хм ну значит не офицальную надо
<Lex_S> от чего лечить то?
<andrex> я гдето находил, но ты убёг за пивом)
<shenmue> в 2007 современная скорость это 30мб \с
<andrex> от вылетов твоих
<Lex_S> а
<shenmue> точнее такая.. бюджетная
<Lex_S> ды к венде всё отлично
<andrex> shenmue: там модем 2001
<shenmue> =)
<Lex_S> думаю дело не в мопеде
<Lex_S> мда
<andrex> ну раз так то может дрова в лине на сетевуху орявые
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<andrex> залёт
<Tmin10> в инете не намёка на инерцию тачпада, в свойствах устройства тоже этого нет, неужели это никому не надо?
<andrex> кинь ноут, и будет тебе энерция
<Tmin10> я ведь правильно понял, инерция по английски будет inertia?
<shenmue> что за инерция?
<Tmin10> ну когда курсор немного проскальзывает дальше, плавно замедляясь
<andrex> я вабше на тачпадах ьакого не видел
<shenmue> ubuntu тачпад прокрутка в яндексе
<shenmue> 3 строчка сразу
<andrex> да ему не прокрутку, а чтоб курсор с запозданием тормозил
<shenmue> на 10 тоже ну короче там сам разберешся
<Tmin10> не, прокрутка 2 пальцами у меня работает отлично, тут именно инерция, когда палец отрываешь, а курсор ещё немного проезжает
<shenmue> Инерционная прокрутка" - " круговая прокрутка а-ля iPod на тачпаде в Ubuntu " оно?
<Tmin10> сейчас посмотрю, но я про инерция не при прокрутке, а при обычном перемещении
<andrex> плавное торможение курсора, это ссзбство какоето, захочеш в какуюнибудь точку попасть и будеш прицеливатся пол часа
<andrex> **ь
<andrex> опечатки
<Tmin10> круговая прокрутка это не то, эта штука мне как раз не очень нравилась)
<Tmin10> сейчас приложу скрин этой настройки из дров винды, очень удобная штука, позволяет лёгким движение переместить курсор на большие расстояния
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне хватает четверти коврика, что бы курсор экран пролетел
<andrex> может оно в специальных возможностях есть
<andrex> а мне 1/10000 стола
<andrex> Tmin10: может тебе просто скорость увиличить, или ускорение поставить, правда незнаю есть оно в настройках или нет
<[Raiden]> в гноме есть такое? http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331285080_1808354_61d1092415.png
<Amblnb> Кстати насчёт мышек, а какая мышка их чего-то вроде х7 будет работать на бунте с 4д прокруткой?
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Не всё и без чисел
<andrex> техника на фантастической грани фантастики
<Amblnb> А эту инерцию видел в компизе, но там она бросала окна дальше по ходу движения.
<andrex> у a4teh какойто мыши будет 4д
<andrex> точнее есть
<andrex> xl-775bk
<Amblnb> первые ссылки про ритуальные похороны этой мышки ))
<andrex> ну я совневаюсь что она одна с такой функцией
<Amblnb> Та многие щас с 4д есть, но большенство с програмным, а не апаратным. А дров под бунту почему-то не делают.
<Tmin10> от иллюстрация работы данной штуки, она называется momentum http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45595836/SynMomentum.mpg                                                   нашёл Synaptics Gesture Suite™ Linux for TouchPads, создано году в 2010, но для OEM поставщиков
<[Raiden]> 4д - это прокрутка во времени чтоли ещё? :)
<[Raiden]> отмотать на 10 лет вперед )
<Tmin10> хм, новость про Gestures Suite for Linux проскочила в начале 2010 года, тогда все радовались, что скоро это всё включат в ОС, заявлена совместимость с Ubuntu, однако в гугле только новости и ничего более
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: всмысле 4D?
<[Raiden]> [13:25:07] [Amblnb]Кстати насчёт мышек, а какая мышка их чего-то вроде х7 будет работать на бунте с 4д прокруткой?
<[Raiden]> я всё ещё предпочитаю логитек. Они  ваще не мрут. s48 шариковую я другу подарил ,mx300 лежит как запасная и рабочая мх518 ) Не дешево конечно ,но и меняешь их редко.
<Tmin10> у меня была самая обычная PS/2 мышка, сменил только из-за отказа контроллера, ещё не одна мышка не сломалась, чему в них ломаться то?
<Amblnb> 4д это скорее 4 направления прокрутки, чем измерений
<[Raiden]> мне нравятся браузеры где можно нажать средний клик , появляется курсор  с 4 направлениями и просто мышу двигаешь
<[Raiden]> т.е. все кроме  хрома
<[Raiden]> А где-то ещё хватает обычной прокрутки
<Amblnb> А я могу с 4д мышкой прокручивать по всех приложениях где это может понадобится
<[Raiden]> )
<Tmin10> Amblnb: а где это надо, кроме скроллинга колёсиком?
<Amblnb> Все мышки что у меня были, были с 4д, и реализовано всё это 2-мя колёсиками.
<Amblnb> Не колёсиком видел только одну с сенсором квадратным.
<Tmin10> на некоторых же просто колёсико отклоняется в 2 стороны ещё, лево и право
<Amblnb> Таких не видел, везде колесо просто кнопка средняя.
<Amblnb> Даже там где говорили якобы оно так
<[Raiden]> дополнительно, просмотр сайтов , исп. авт. прокрутку в фф.
<[Raiden]> 1 клик и  двигай куда надо
<[Raiden]> хотя можт 2 колеса и удобно - как-то не попадалось
<Amblnb> Удобно, но до того момента, пока не начнёт глючить и скакать туда сюда прокрутка.
<shenmue> а где на форуме how-to теперь?
<baronos> shenmue: у вас же там осталась трей панель?
<shenmue> в циамон?
<baronos> угу
<shenmue> ну да
<baronos> тебе надо её отключить?)
<shenmue> зачем?
<shenmue> ааа.... трей-панель. неа
<shenmue> обычный трей на панели есть
<[Raiden]> А.. это так нижняя панел ьв ГШ зовется
<baronos> а ту скрытую панель отключили?
<baronos> [Raiden]: нотифитрей
<[Raiden]> Имхо, самое лучшее что был опридумано как замена трея - это индикаторы от каноникал. выпадающие , сгруппированные по задачам.
<baronos> эт ты про конвертик?
<shenmue> baronos ну да
<shenmue> вообще то я и гш снес с мэйтом
<[Raiden]> динамик, конвертик.
<baronos> shenmue: хехе)
<[Raiden]> Имхо это что-то , что делало не просто копирование трея из винды, а нечто особенное и в общем-то удобное
<[Raiden]> в кде к сожалеюнию сделали иначе - как в вин7 , а в  ГШ - сами занете  :)
<shenmue> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331290039_3377419_a313cec374.png обычный трей аппплет
<Amblnb-> Вынужден предупредить, что колесико не отклоняется влево/вправо - эта функция программная (ПО Oscar поможет в настройке этой функции). Отклонение влево это и есть нажатие колесика по центру (это связано с креплением колесика внутри мыши).
<baronos> [Raiden]: нотифитрей в гш это удобная вещь, для общения особенно, что в сообщениях сразу можно отвечать, а не тыкать конверт открывать очередное окно, писаь в нем и закрывать. имхо
<Amblnb-> Это про 755бк
<[Raiden]> baronos: это мб. Но работает наверное только с эмпати :)
<[Raiden]> а он ужасен
<shenmue> как и гш
<SergeyIT> как и кде
<shenmue> потому что меню по пкм в трее гш уходит за панель
<baronos> [Raiden]: нет, и пиджин, и еменесен и еще какой то ася клиент.
<aurodionov> всем доброе время суток
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> буду знать.
<shenmue> да всё фигня кроме пчел
<[Raiden]> Так, пойду померзну в местный парк, пока ещё зима :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: вообще сейчас во вногих приложениях встречаю плагины или дополнения для интеграции в гш)
<aurodionov> поскажите как прикрутить mp3 к aplay
<shenmue> http://cs619.userapi.com/u8058133/93839736/y_ec832186.jpg напоминает какого то  билла  =)
<shenmue> смотрю просто работы в гимпе
<Tmin10> а какие есть аналоги денвера для ubuntu, сравнимые по простоте установки и конфигурирования и закрытости для внешней сети?
<Amblnb-> Самый лучший скролинг вот такой. http://i3.rozetka.ua/goods/1418/24920_1418938.jpg
<aurodionov> Tmin10, а lamp не поможет
<Tmin10> ну всё отдельно надо ставить и настраивать
<Tmin10> само вроде тока в серверной убунте ставится
<aurodionov> да не настолько всё плохо
<aurodionov> http://www.google.ru/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+lamp
<aurodionov> а на сервер ставить или нет , без разницы
<Tmin10> Понял, просто думал под lamp подразумевается просто набор компонентов, а не отдельный продукт
<aurodionov> так и есть , но по личному опыту , не важно куда ставить на серв или десктоп
<aurodionov> есть и более лёгкие проги
<aurodionov> смотря для чего надо
<Tmin10> для отладки своих скриптов
<shenmue> ыхы
<Tmin10> использую NetBeans, но php скрипты запустить хочется
<shenmue> тут баннер прикольный выскочил
<Amblnb-> Ставь пхп апач и муську
<aurodionov> что винда подверглась опасности :)
<shenmue> baronos http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331292066_2597859_df45d88ca9.png =)
<shenmue> тебе хроимум от укоз нужен?
<aurodionov> :) версия для виндовс
<Tmin10> shenmue: я ставил браузер интернет
<aurodionov> мдя .........нет слов
<Amblnb-> Значит вышли расширения и для хрома уже.
<shenmue> хм по сути ... скажем "средство ОТ камаров" ... "хромиум ОТ укоз"
<aurodionov> так посмотреть в его маркете
<baronos> shenmue: я его давно искал, блин надо скачать)
<Tmin10> эх, придётся сервер покомпонентно ставить и настраивать...
<shenmue> в нем блокировщик наверное  от укозных сайтов
<aurodionov> так ставится одной строчкой в консоли
<Lex_Sh> гг
<aurodionov> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Lex_Sh> там особый  хромиум который сделает твою венду безопаснее
<aurodionov> или так sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-5.0
<Tmin10> aurodionov: а tasksel это что то до apt-get что было?
<aurodionov> нет , скопировал как есть , не прокатит просто уберите
<Tmin10> в репах пакета lamp-server нет, сейчас отдельно ставлю апатч, php
<AndreX|OFF> taskel install lamp же
<aurodionov> так наверно даже правильней , я вообще по старинке стараюсь с исходников собирать
<Tmin10> кстати, какую версию у мускула писать, sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 ?
<andrex> ну да отдельно ставить правильней, через taskel криво иногда встаёт
<andrex> смотря для чего
<Tmin10> ну разработка скриптов, тестирование, сейчас вроде 5.5 последняя
<andrex> ну можешь тогда и 5 ставить
<Amblnb-> Поставить хоть что-то, а потом обновить
<andrex> я всегда просто mysql-server ставлю без версии
<andrex> а там чё поставит
<Tmin10> 5.0 за собой ядро 5.1 потянул, сам разберётся)
<Alexs_> всем привет
<Alexs_> не шарю особо в linux ставил пару раз ubuntu 11.10 и 10.04 ! Вот в 11.04 работало,то что мне нужно,а в 10.04 нет! Стабильнее и шустрее работает 10.04 ! как быть?
<Alexs_> и еще вопрос! В 11.10 программы закрывались сами по себе и при этом ничего не писалось об ошибках........
<Amblnb-> Ждать 12.04 и надеятся что там всё будет ок само по себе.
<aurodionov> :)
<Alexs_> хороший ответ!
<Alexs_> надеялся на помощь,но видать не по адресу
<aurodionov> так вопрос конкретно надо задать
<Alexs_> вылеты программа у вас бывают?
<aurodionov> какой ,пример в студию
<Amblnb-> Кдешные на гноме бывают из за лагов сети..
<aurodionov> а вообще дабывают ,и к тому же я досихпор на 10.10 сижу
<Alexs_> вот например Teamspeak 3
<Alexs_> закрывается сам по себе
<Alexs_> в 11.10
<aurodionov> а что коме него удалёнки нет другой ?
<aurodionov> а млин , воип в гамухах который ,сори
<aurodionov> не подвайном случаем стоит
<Alexs_> ща все расскажу по порядку
<Amblnb-> Тогда лучше копипастом )
<andrex> логи смотри, почему вылетает, ну или в консоли запусти и смотри
<Alexs_> стоит ос в7 ,но хочется поставить линух! Но мне вечно ,что то мешало или симулятор fsx или еще что то... и вот наконец то вышел x-plane 10 и он работает на всех платформах! И мы общаемся с товарищами в TS ! Вот и начинают лаги ...вылет TS3 ,потом комп начина
<aurodionov> мдя
<Lex_Sh> !255 | Alexs_
<ubuntuhelp> Alexs_: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> ха Lex_Sh use weechat
<aurodionov> ага , и инструкцию как поставить и запустить :)
<andrex> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> есть вичат
<Lex_Sh> но он на случай отвалившейся графики
<andrex> любой каприз, за ваши деньги)
<aurodionov> или на серве сидеть в irc милое дело
<aurodionov> лучше подскажите как на aplay прикрутить mp3
<Amblnb-> Я сразу про копипаст написал..
<aurodionov> !aplay
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aplay'
<aurodionov> !aplay + lame
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aplay + lame'
<aurodionov> печально
<shenmue> moc есть
<andrex> mpd
<aurodionov> ага ,знаю ,надо на aplay лом кучу конфигов переписывать ,а так только *.Wav играет
<aurodionov> у меня сервер матерится через aplay и festival вот и курю как мп3 на нём заюзать
<Tmin10> я остановил апатч, но phpmyadmin продолжает работать, как такое возможно?
<andrex> калдунство
<SergeyIT> трудоголик
<_d4vid> re..
<sharikoff> апатч такой апатч
<mj_> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста: установил 10.04 на свой ноутбук, не смог подключиться к роутеру, ни через wifi (нет в доступных подключениях в трее), ни через pppoe (подключение висит, потом выскакивает оповещение о дисконнекте). Ноутбук - китай
<andrex> Ноутбук - китай - продолжай
<mj_> Ну не совсем ноумейм - clevo
<andrex> ставь китайскую бубунту
<mj_> bubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<sharikoff> mj_: а роутер какой?
<andrex> дык и карты сетевые какие
<sharikoff> дык и ifconfig бы пасмареть
<mj_> роутер TP-Link TL-WR741N
<andrex> и вроде как pppoe не работает в бубунте через вафлю покашто
<mj_> так, isusb & ifconfg? карта realtek rtl8188ce
<andrex> и мопед adsl? из бриджа в роутер переделай
<sharikoff> это усб вайфайка чтоль?
<mj_> нет, не adsl, ethernet, вайфай встроенный
<andrex> а ethernet твой куда воткнут?
<andrex> пойду посплю
<Tmin10> подскажите, updatedb ругается, что не удаётся открыть временный файл для mlocate.db
<Tmin10> мои фразы видно?
<TheFalkorr> не.не видно
<Tmin10> отлично, стало выкидывать что-то...
<Tmin10> блин, почему проги не говорят, что им не хватает прав, а просто валятся с ошибкой
<mockingbird> вопрос немного, может, не по теме, но скажите, - дебианщики есть на канале?
<baronos> mockingbird: советую идти в конференцию джаббер там они есть.
<Tmin10> а чтобы curl использовать в php, нужно его пересобрать?
<mockingbird> baronos: ок, спасибо, подскажи если знаешь, на убунте есть аналог арчевской Archey и дебиановской Deby, в общем это скрипт, который показывает сис.инфо, дистр, uname, uptime и прочее
<mockingbird> baronos: как пример: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/7499646.png
<baronos> mockingbird: хз, не заморачивался, я и так знаю все про свою ОС :D
<baronos> mockingbird: установи deby в убунту, это не проблема
<andrex> есть, но я забыл как это называется и в репах её нет, райден ссыль както давал
<mockingbird> baronos: дело не в этом, оно также делает скриншот сразу, может на пасту выслать или сразу на картиночный хостинг
<mockingbird> baronos: насчёт "знаю все про свою ОС" это ты громко сказал, я могу тебе задать 3 простых вопроса и ты сядешь в лужу и будешь долго гуглить =]
<andrex> [Raiden]: тут?
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> откликнитесь у кого есть опыт установки %Channelname% на ARM
<mockingbird> andrex: название не помнишь случайно? я для генты такой пилю, т.к. у нас немного некрасивая, хочу посмотреть кто что где какие сделал
<andrex> mockingbird: нет, а логи шарить лень, много их у меня. райдена буди
<mockingbird> andrex: окей, спасибо
<andrex> не поверишь uby
<mockingbird> andrex: спасибо! пошел пакет искать
<mockingbird> всем спасибо! добра и успехов!
<Tmin10> а какие есть каналы, чтобы спросить про настройку php?
<Tmin10> кроме #php
<andrex>  #hph
<andrex> php
<Tmin10> andrex: это вроде международный, а русский как называется?
<andrex>  /list канал или фраза
<andrex>  /help list
<andrex> ищи
<NoOova> Господа добрый день!
<NoOova> кто сейчас сидит на кухне и скучает?
<NoOova> [koshka]: куку
<Tmin10> я в комнате
<NoOova> давайте бухать
<sharikoff> @op
 * NoOova чувствует неладно
<sharikoff> праильно чувствует..
<mj_> andrex: ethernet воткнут в роутер
<andrex> mj_: долго спим
<andrex> mj_: на роутере pppoe настрой чтобы роутер конектился и раздавал нет, и не придётся компы настраивать каждый раз
<andrex> и ломать голову почему не фурычит
<mj_> с виндой проблем нет - втыкаешь в роутер и все работает
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: будь хорошим ботом, подари мне опа )
<andrex> mj_: ну значит чёто не так настроил
<andrex> mj_: ifconfig тебя просили показать, где?
 * mj_ ушел еще на полчаса
<andrex> мдя
<andrex> mj_: короче, когда твои уходы\приходы стабилищируются приходи
<mj__> ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/876082/
<mockingbird> andrex: не затруднит полное название пакета uby или ссылку на ланчпаде? никак не могу найти
<mockingbird> andrex: нашел) сорри
<admin-skif-biz> товарисчи.. а вот если в строке перечислены параметры и один из них со значком * в начале, как его найти grep ?
<andrex> mj__: а пинги до мадема идут с бубуты?
<mj__> andrex: нет, сеть недоступна
<Tmin10> эх, не нашёл я русского канала про php(((
<andrex> пропиши в ручную ip интерфейсу
<andrex> #php-ru
<[Raiden]> andrex: теперь тут
<andrex> уже усё
<mockingbird> [Raiden]: это я интересовался, искал пакет uby, но так и не нашел его на ланчпаде
<mockingbird> [Raiden]: не затруднит дать ссылку, спасибо
<mj__> andrex: в IPv4 setting method: manual, adress & netmask? и что конретно написать? 192.168.0.1 / 255.255.255.0?
<mj__> *конкретно
<[Raiden]> mockingbird: Я не знаю что это. Некотоыре пакеты для убунты хостятся не на ланчпаде, гугл бывает помогает
<andrex> mj__: какой ip e роутера
<[Raiden]> ну а на стоящую  свободу дает изучение как собрать самому.
<[Raiden]> настоящую* :)  Я ухрюкался немног ов честь праздника
<mj__> andrex: написал, эффекта 0
<mockingbird> [Raiden]: жесть, я гуглил как мог, но так и не нагуглил, "uby" package ubuntu, как угодно
<mockingbird> [Raiden]: мне сорцы надо, та же история, что с дебиановской deby
<andrex> mockingbird: впринцепи можно дебиановский пакет воткнуть
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<mockingbird> я не могу найти оба, наверное пакеты называются не как команда
<andrex> показывает информацию о системе размере дисков итд
<baronos> а как он в дебиан называется, у меня нет deby ни какого.
<mockingbird> baronos: смотри: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/7499646.png
<andrex> apt-file search deby
<mockingbird> я искал на packages.debian.org, такого нет, как и uby на packages.ubuntu.com
<baronos> нет у меня этого пакета на дебиан визи с sid репозиториями.
<andrex> mj__:  какой ip у роутера в локалке?
<andrex> mj__: ну или с винды спиши, чё она автоматом получает
<mj__> andrex: 192.168.1.1
<[Raiden]> mockingbird: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/02/how-to-install-screenfetch-and-archey.html
<mockingbird> [Raiden]: archey у меня есть
<andrex> mj__: хотя дело в чёмто другом, где у тебя ppp0? use pppoeconfig
<mockingbird> [Raiden]: понял, я думал на дебиан/убунта свой, а оказывается юзают арчевский, спасибо
<[Raiden]> нп
<[Raiden]> такое можно самоу сделать,  достаточно echo и  инфы из /proc
<andrex> !pppoe
<ubuntuhelp> Требуется настройка ADSL/PPPoE соединения? Cм: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pppoe_подключения а так же: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mj__> andrex: находит девайс, пишет что пакеты не приходят обратно, проверьте кабели.
<NoOova> deluge потдерживает magnet uri?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: потеет, но старается
<[Raiden]> такая штука ещё есть,  но видимо никто не пропатчил на тему лого http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331305714_3620566_eb589193a5.png
<NoOova> чтото немогу торрент скачать с зепиратбея
<Lex_Sh> там разве не магнеты уже?
<NoOova> магнеты
<NoOova> у меня и на трансмишне доходит до 3.4 процента и на делюге до этого же и зависает
<andrex> mj__: /etc/network/interfaces чё там?
<[Raiden]> Даёшь на каждое раснирение и валлпапер нвоый дистр! http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/linux-deepin-ubuntu-based-linux.html
<[Raiden]> ш*
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> ща чёнить поставлю качать
<andrex> и уйду в из интернетов)
<[Raiden]> гном имхо уже не спасут не забавные темы, не красивые иконки
<Lex_Sh> ))
<sharikoff> а нескучные обои?
<baronos> дипин линукс не плох, там некоторые изменения в гш, приложения из обзора отправлять на раб стол из контекстного меню например
<[Raiden]> нескучные обои всё ещё могут :)
<Lex_Sh> ты поставил себе цель перепробовать все дистры?)
<baronos> Lex_Sh: нее, я почитал про него, и решил посмотреть изменения в гш у них. и вот даже понравилось посмотрю что они сотворят с гш 3,4 и убунту 12,04)
<[Raiden]> ос на компе для решения задач. И комп не для просмотра ос или просмотра изменений , сделанных в ГШ ещё одним студентом освоившим яву
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> хотя может я устарел )
<BlancoD> Скажите можно ли как нибудь перекинуть пользовательские данные фаерфокса из винды в убунту? (историю посещений, закладки, плагины)
<Lex_Sh> NoOova: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0309/h_1331306626_3126196_53e3065ece.png
<Lex_Sh> у меня работает
<Lex_Sh> правда тянет очень вяло
<Nor8> Все уже давно сделали свой выбор! http://pear-os-linux.fr/   )))
<openvoid> BlancoD, mozilla profile ищи в AppData local
<AndreX|OFF> [Raiden]: ff sync
<BlancoD> openvoid, спасибо
<AndreX|OFF> промазал
<[Raiden]> жаль в рамках лицензии гпл и проекта гну нету  правила ,что форк всё ещё является открытой ос, но не имеет права носить названия gnu/linux
<[Raiden]> отсюда всякие пеарлинуксы
<[Raiden]> тогда бы бы и с убунтой было всё  однозначно
<[Raiden]> клон линукс ос - убунту ос
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> и с любой другой ос (дистром)
<[Raiden]> за одно можно было бы оправдать любые изменения. Типа в убунте гномшелл такой, а в хренобунте другой  не есть нарушение стандартов , т.к. это вообще разные ос )
<[Raiden]> в общем новости про ещё 1 линукс у меня всегда вызывают реакцию типа: Да это же пи-ец.
<User268[web]> Привет! Почему в настройках звука при выборе выхода ничего не меняется? Звуковуха — VIA VT1708B, втыкаю наушники в морду — звук и из них и из колонок, в задний разьём — только из колонок.
<User268[web]> Ау!
<[Raiden]> Ну, если ты ждешь правдивого ответа, то потому, что дрова какашка
<User268[web]> И что делать?
<Lex_Sh> в alsamixer есть опция auto mute?
<[Raiden]> возможно можно настроить, некотоыре дрова (модули альзы) имеют опции которые можно указать при их загузке
<[Raiden]> модульи ядра я хотел сказать
<User268[web]> А как эти параметры узнать?
<[Raiden]> это ноутбук? Если да ,какая модель?
<Lex_Sh> [20:16:24] <Lex_Sh> в alsamixer есть опция auto mute?
<User268[web]> Нет, пк. Мат. плата - p5kpl-am in?roem/si
<[Raiden]> тогда фиг знает
<User268[web]> Обидно =(
<[Raiden]> на вопрос Lex_Sh ответь
 * User268[web] ушёл курить маны
<User268[web]> Я?
<[Raiden]> Ну да
<Lex_Sh> хотя если не ноут думаю оно не поможет
<User268[web]> Спасибо, всем пока
<[Raiden]> Прощай
<[Raiden]> )
<balahonow> в 12 версии нетворк манагер тотже или луче :-D
<SergeyIT> balahonow, обновленный не раз, проблем не было
<balahonow> у мну в 11.04 не хочет конектить жпрс модем пишет разорвано в автомате полдключает
<User509[web]> С праздником вас дорогие женщины, здоровья,добра, и побольше детей в жизни.
<User509[web]> apt-get install дети
<User509[web]> Народ кто знает с чем программировать игры на чистом си?
<TheFalkorr> @devoice "User509[web]"
<SergeyIT> User509[web], с руками и головой
<SergeyIT> !nick | ShevchenkoNichol
<ubuntuhelp> ShevchenkoNichol: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<User830[web]> есть русские ребята?
<User830[web]> аууу!?!?!
<TheFalkorr> User830[web]: what?
<SergeyIT> User830[web], только эскимоы
<baronos> Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel
<TheFalkorr> baronos: its cyrillic?
<User830[web]> тоже сойдут..ребят подскажите пожалуйста..какую лучше версию скачать убунты?10.04 lts или последнюю?
<SergeyIT> User830[web], а тебе для чего?
<User830[web]> ну для домашнего бука..видео посмотреть..интернет..всякие программы для общения и редактирования..просто я пробовал последнюю версию..там как то всё неудобно..но что мне там понравилось так это установка программ..типа андроид маркета.
<baronos> TheFalkorr: эхх, отходил, так бы сразу ответил :)
<SergeyIT> User830[web], если начинающий, попробуй 10.04, но лучше с лайвСД, чтобы проверить работоспособность на буке
<baronos> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unsettings-tool-to-disable-global-menu.html
<User105[web]> re
<User830[web]> хорошо..а там же установка программ такая же как в последней?мне понравилось что как в маркете..красиво так и по разделам..отзывы оставлять можно и всё такое..короче очень грамотно..так намного проще мне будет..нажал и установилось
<baronos> User830[web]: software center и там есть не переживай
<TheFalkorr> baronos: еще вчера пробовал, но не работало
<baronos> TheFalkorr: на 12,04?
<TheFalkorr> на 11.10
<baronos> ща на 12,04 погляжу
<TheFalkorr> а то хотел еще вчера написать о ней, када ее в ппа загрузили, но она так и не запускается
<TheFalkorr> жалобы на питон
<User105[web]> а че лучше убунту или кубанту
<_d4vid> kubuntu
<SergeyIT> User105[web], что нравится, то и ставь
<SergeyIT> но кубанту не советую... не найдешь )
<baronos> кубанту это от сообщества Кубани в краснодарском крае?
<User105[web]> что не нйду
<User830[web]> спасибо большое ребята..вы очень благим делом занимаетесь..успехов вам и процветания!))
<SergeyIT> User830[web], погоди... еще ругаться будешь )
<User105[web]> _d4vid: кубунту? а чем
<_d4vid> User105[web], поставь узнаешь ^
<User830[web]> даренному коню...всё таки лучше что то,чем ничего вообще..я думаю будет день что бесплатная ос будет лучше чем платная
<SergeyIT> User830[web], она и так лучше
<User830[web]> неужели в убунту багов и глюков больше чем в винде?
<User105[web]> _d4vid: а вдруг не понравится
<baronos> TheFalkorr: гыы а прикольно панель прозрачная))
<baronos> верхняя
<_d4vid> User105[web], ставь что тебе нравится
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну так через ccsm настраивается легко и непринужденно
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, а у меня юнити нет, только 2д, из-за радеона 9600 видимо (
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: было же вроде
<baronos> TheFalkorr: а выпадающие меню на панели прозрачными делаются вообще?
<TheFalkorr> да
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, было, а с беты нет
<TheFalkorr> через другой плагин делаются
<TheFalkorr> или через убунту твик
<User105[web]> чечее
<User105[web]> помедленнее я записываю
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, hud не знаю как отключить (
<sharikoff> User105[web]: ?
<User105[web]> sharikoff: сними бан с меня
<sharikoff> User105[web]: в приват
<dcnk> всем привет
<sharikoff> @deop
<dcnk> все спят чтоль
<SergeyIT> !ask > dcnk
<ubuntuhelp> dcnk, please see my private message
<dcnk> ?
<dcnk> вот и поговорили))
<dcnk> *DONT_KNOW*
<shenmue> пыщ
<dcnk> пыпыр пыщь пыщь пыпыщь
<dcnk> )
<dcnk> блин сижу через 3g
<dcnk> давайте поболтаемс
<dcnk> *DRINK*
<shenmue> dcnk ты прошел баттл тоадс?
<dcnk> который
<User105[web]> я тоже 3ж
<[Green]> приветыф
<[Green]> приветы*
<dcnk> прошол
<dcnk> прива ребят
<[Green]> sharikoff: как оно?
<[Green]> смотрю как всегда порядка нет)
 * dcnk slaps ubuntuhelp around a bit with a large trout
<[Green]> dcnk: лучше не стоит этого делать
<dcnk> )
<dcnk> [:-}
<sharikoff> [Green]: дароф
<sharikoff> нормально вроде
<[Green]> это хорошо
<[Green]> ладно, пойду дальше)
<dcnk> всех с 8 мартом)
<dcnk> *DRINK*
<[Green]> dcnk: не мусори на канал, а то придут злые операторы и накажут
<sharikoff> dcnk: успокойся
<User105[web]> ну и как те 3ж
<dcnk> лан как попросите
<dcnk> вроде чат непризнанных гениев
<dcnk> а все молчком
<sharikoff> а чо говорить то
<dcnk> да просто об отвлечённом
<dcnk> о разном
<sharikoff> в правилах про разное написано
<[Raiden]> тут был linux-talks
<dcnk> невидел
<dcnk> включить вам AI сюда чтоль)
<sharikoff> @op
<dcnk> дак выж плохому его научите
<[Raiden]> пли )
<dcnk> icq 340263205
<dcnk> Artificial Intelligence
<sharikoff> @kban dcnk
<shenmue> он не знает про баттле тоадс. перепутал с баттл филд =(
<User105[web]> че есть сертификаты?
<sharikoff> @unban dcnk
<shenmue> User105[web] электронная подпись для безопасности
<User105[web]> а че она подписывает
<shenmue> ключи для шифрования например на защищенных сайтах
<User105[web]> зачем
<shenmue> для безопасности
<User105[web]> сними бан я зайду
<shenmue> не сниму
<sharikoff> праильно
<sharikoff> не снимай
<sharikoff> ибо нефига
<sharikoff> @deop
<shenmue> !wi-fi
<ubuntuhelp> wifi is Документация по Wi-Fi находится тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . Также см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7327.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41721.0 и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28589.0 точка доступа см. !wifi-ap
<darova_bratish> привет ребят
<darova_bratish> подскажите пожалуйста, я вот тут прочитал что ядро и его настройки чуть отличаются убунту сервер и убунту десктоп
<shenmue> да
<darova_bratish> а вот если ставить с сидюка дебиан там же все общее как для сервера так и для десктопа
<darova_bratish> диск то один
<shenmue> убунту не ставится с сидюка дебиан
<darova_bratish> это ясно )))
<darova_bratish> я просто на одном пк юзаю убунту сервер, а на другом поставил базовую систему дебиана + ссш и днс
<darova_bratish> так ядра и их настройки у убусервера и дебиана будут одинаковы ?
<SergeyIT> darova_bratish, сравни
<openvoid> нет конечно, репозитории разные зборки разные, дистрибутивы разные
<[Raiden]> /etc/boot/config-* сравни
<[Raiden]> Или скажем так. Совпасть могут, но не обязаны.
<shenmue> у дебиана по моему ванильное
<shenmue> у убунту патченное
<[Raiden]> ureadahead патч в убунтовском вроде есть, да
<[Raiden]> может ещё чего
<shenmue> в дебиане вообще как замеченно никаких изменений в код не вносят. просто собирают пакеты и в дистр пихают
<[Raiden]> я так не думаю. В дебиане не мало патчей
<[Raiden]> слей исходники почти любого пакета.
<[Raiden]> есть и особенности дистра, а так же свой багтрекер
<[Raiden]> и релиз не выйдет с критичными багами
<[Raiden]> Достаточно сказать, что у дебиан разрабов больше чем в любом другом дистре
<[Raiden]> Хотя.. много ещё не значит хорошо. Например в опенсусе валлпапер в фреймбуффер консоли, по умолчанию :)
<shenmue> я вот всегда думал кто в каноникал отвечает за репозиторий? он вообще думает чем нибуть когда туда переносят пакеты которые будут в дистре
<[Raiden]> А я в убунте уже хочу несколько лет это сделать и лень
<shenmue> некторые непонятные пакеты есть которые вообще не нужны. а некторые тупо не работают
<[Raiden]> в дбиане или убунте?
<[Raiden]> В убунте такие точно бывают - сталкивался.
<shenmue> в каноникал я же написал
<[Raiden]> не заметил
<shenmue> wmpinboard например из дистра в дистр скачет.
<shenmue>  вот это ` называется Машинописный обратный апостроф ◯_◯
<darova_bratish> спасиб реьят
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33301
<shenmue> baronos
<baronos> shenmue:
<shenmue> notify-send 'title' 'message' у тебя в гш работает?
<baronos> shenmue: если установлю libnotify-bin
<baronos> shenmue: установил libnotify-bin?
<shenmue> давно. у меня просто оно пол секунды показывается 1 раз и исчезает. больше его не видно
<[Raiden]> кеты тоже либнотифи юзают
<baronos> там врде как есть время показа -t если память не изменяет
<[Raiden]> пару лет назад +- договорились с гномерами
<baronos> пантеон-терминал посылает нотифи уведомление например если ты выполнил обновоение
<shenmue> -t  не пашет
<baronos> печально
<shenmue> пойду в магаз за шашлычком что ли
<shenmue> выше предложение для тех у кого пост
<NoOova> shenmue: приятного аппетита
<NoOova> захвати коньячка
<shelest> привет всем
<NoOova> доброй ночи
<NoOova> я вот после 5 дней ползования на eeepc 1005 убунты могу сказать что каноникал постараллись, молодцы
<NoOova> большинство вещей работает из коробки
<NoOova> даже функциональные клавиши
<NoOova> даже наверное не большинство а все
<[Raiden]> правда, возможно это заслуга писателей ядра и ксорга
<[Raiden]> а не каноникал
<NoOova> и гномшела
<NoOova> кто кстати владелец гнома
<shelest> Путин же!
<Sergey_IT> баронос
<baronos> аз есмь Гном :)
<NoOova> Gnome FOUNDATION?
<baronos> нее, я еще не вступал, у меня всего 1 баг репорт по гному :)
<NoOova> чтото у меня вафля теряет пакетики (12% потеря пакетов, до роутера 8 метров и 1 стенка)
<NoOova> iwconfig говорит что Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm
<shenmue> у между нами города и стены страны и моря нашей солнечной системы =)
<[Raiden]> а вы знате что вайфай раньше был системой наводки толи в торпедах, толи ракетах
<[Raiden]> и изобретен женщиной
<NoOova> http://paste.org.ru/?53zghk
<[Raiden]> вчера где-то попалось.
<openvoid> предел наведения 500 м на открытом воздухе?
<NoOova> наведение на подлодку по маку
<shenmue> Wi-Fi был создан в 1991 году NCR Corporation/AT&T (впоследствии — Lucent Technologies и Agere Systems) в Ньивегейн, Нидерланды. Продукты, предназначавшиеся изначально для систем кассового обслуживания,
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> гляньте пожалуйста, может чтото допилить надо и заработает норм
<shenmue> это кассовыми аппаратами войну вели?
<shenmue> в принципе он тяжолый. им и убить можна
<baronos> Да это еще Тесла придумал давно а люди подхватили только недавно)
<NoOova> shenmue: это он готовится к первому апреля
<shenmue> просто вафля это радиоволны. вот и всё
<baronos> верить векипедии как верить сектантам евангелистам. имхо
<[Raiden]> там не мало достаточно точного
<[Raiden]> и пруфы есть
<[Raiden]> не редко
<shenmue> хм... а зачем в кассовом аппарате вай фай?
<openvoid> в ресторане например не уносить карточку клиента
<[Raiden]> https://blogubuntero.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/mark-shuttleworth-linuxtag-2.jpg
<_d4vid> ^^
<shenmue> капитан кде
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> хм а у юнити символ какой?
<_d4vid> буква Ю
<_d4vid> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/Unity_Logo.svg
<[Raiden]> Это перевернутая П
<[Raiden]> пните )
<[Raiden]> Фотка с марком старая.
<[Raiden]> Интересно что сча у него на компах
<[Raiden]> в 2003 ещё был кде3
<_d4vid> тогда была убунту?
<_d4vid> в 2003
<shenmue> нет
<[Raiden]> *в 2007
<[Raiden]> опечатка
<_d4vid> 2004
<_d4vid> стоит в вике
<_d4vid> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Ubuntu-desktop-2-410-20080706.png начало чуда
<_d4vid> ^
<[Raiden]> Я имел в виду дату фотографии
<_d4vid> ааа
<_d4vid> В Google работники используют ОС под названием Goobuntu в качестве рабочей — модифицированный дистрибутив
<[Raiden]> http://linux.brestauto.com/Mark_Shuttleworth_NASA.jpg
<_d4vid> космонафт
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_WW-DHqR3c#!
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzfvUKgjJtg&feature=related - народ всё ещё любит компиз
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-10
<_d4vid> byeall
<shenmue> о в далнете тож есть канал об аниме
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<shenmue> мда
<andrex> ку
<Lorgus> привет страна
<shenmue> я так и не понял где howto на форуме
<andrex> какое?
<shenmue> вообще где эта ветка форума
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=50.0 тут нашел архив. тип ветку форума закрыли что ли?
<andrex> наверно, ибо некому туда писать уже
<shenmue> хм это не архив .
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> takeoff меню и 2 панельки  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8&feature=related
<User653[web]> selivan register iptvsupport istorik26@tut.by
<_d4vid> re..
<onoez_omg> есть ли какой-то предусмотренный "правильный" способ который позволил бы пускать hostapd с двумя конфигами (два разных физических интерфейса) через init.d скрипт? как если бы например можно было бы указать два конфига в /etc/default/hostapd
<onoez_omg> или без городушек никак?
<User227[web]> привет
<User227[web]> поставил убунту сервер он включается и монитор выключается, это нормально?
<[Raiden]> не очень.
<User227[web]> но пингуется
<[Raiden]> в меню груба, если не видно, удерживай толи шифт, толи ктрл, выбери пункт , нажми е , в строку с опциями ядра допиши nomodeset и дави ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> если загрузится, то поотом скажу как сделать навсегда.
<[Raiden]> а так опция на 1 раз
<User227[web]> меню груба есть
<User227[web]> потом отключается)
<User227[web]> ща
<User227[web]> о
<User227[web]> спс
<User227[web]> загрузился
<User227[web]> слушаю дальше
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> в в /etc/default/grub , в конец строки GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= добавь тоже самое и выполни sudo update-grub
<User227[web]> так
<User227[web]> а какой редактор тут стандартом есть?
<User227[web]> нано?
<[Raiden]> это в общем отключает 1 компонетов открытого драйвера для ксорг, который видимо глючит на твоей видюхе ) И на сервере впринципе не нужно.
<[Raiden]> можно nano
<[Raiden]> я люблю mcedit
<[Raiden]> из пакета mc
<User227[web]> а еще проблема
<User227[web]> у меня кириллица кубиками)
<bosyi> нужно включить вреймбуфер
<[Raiden]> User227[web]: попробуй dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<[Raiden]> выбери там что, русский, утф8 и какой-нит ьшрифт
<User227[web]> ааа
<User227[web]> там все кубиками
<User227[web]> хз какая строка там русский
<bosyi> введи setupcon
<bosyi> в консоли
<User227[web]> вооо
<User227[web]> пасибо
<[Raiden]> только потом это собьется, проделай реконфиге.
<bosyi> рекониге тоже собьется
<[Raiden]> ну, не знаю.
<[Raiden]> у меня не сбивается
<[Raiden]> хотя может как раз потому, что фреймбуфер настроен
<bosyi> пусть попробует, будем знать точно.
<User227[web]> а шрифт fixed vga или "не изменять шрифт загрузки ядра"?
<User227[web]> выбрал фиксед
<User227[web]> он страшный ппц
<N4k> привет всем, помогите с установкой curl на дебу
<User227[web]> нужно ставить опен ssh чтобы заходить удаленно?
<N4k> после apt-get install curl мне выдает сообщение: Пакет curl недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<N4k> Это может означать, что пакет отсутсвует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<_d4vid> <User227[web]> да
<_d4vid> опенссх
<[Raiden]> N4k: sudo apt-get update сделай , и потом покажи apt-cache policy curl
<[Raiden]> ну или сразу пробуй ставить
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, почему используется файл подкачки, когда есть еще свободная физическая память? Ubuntu 11.10
<jlewka> centr@homemultimedia:~/.wine/drive_c/Games/World_of_Tanks$ free -m
<jlewka>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jlewka> Mem:          1858       1606        252          0         26        772
<jlewka> -/+ buffers/cache:        806       1051
<jlewka> Swap:         4116        681       3435
<N4k> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security main restricted universe multiverse   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates main restricted universe multiverse   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<N4k> ой не то
<N4k> что то мне подсказывает что нужно править sources.list, только я не знаю как
<baronos> !paste | N4k jlewka
<ubuntuhelp> N4k jlewka: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> jlewka: а почему бы и нет?
<[Raiden]> в винде своп юзается прям сразу после загрузки и  никто не против
<[Raiden]> есть настройка уменьщающая юз wm.swappines  - погугли.
<[Raiden]> мог опечататься
<[Raiden]> хотя я не считаю что надо ограничивать систему в юзе свопа.
<N4k_> http://paste.pro/5144908 это после apt-get update
<N4k_> он ищет репу с сд рома, верно?
<BlancoD> Подскажите на что это ругается wine? http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0310/h_1331380307_7329847_6998e74285.png
<baronos> BlancoD: что пытаешься запустить через wine?
<[Raiden]> дефотная убунта всяко менее ужасна, чем это скриншот
<BlancoD> baronos, Игрушку, скайрим
<BlancoD> [Raiden], дефолтная убунту с юнити, а мне он енудобен
<BlancoD> *неудобен
<baronos> BlancoD: все установил что требуется для запуска?
<[Raiden]> %50-60 игры которым лет 8-10 могут сносно работать. Исходя из этого, в 2020 году в скайрим можно будет сносно играть
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> BlancoD: http://goo.gl/WT49C
<BlancoD> baronos, да я собственно и не знаю что ему требуется)
<baronos> Дык прежде чем начать во что то играть надо узнать про эту игру.
<BlancoD> baronos, спасибо, за ссылку, буду изучать.
<BlancoD> baronos, у меня на самом деле проблема с английским языком, мне сложно такие вещи находить...
<baronos> гугл в помощь
<[Raiden]> это только начало проблем.
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<Lex_S> тихий час тут
<baronos> Сериал смотрю :)
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLNlT8DFXvs
<TheFalkorr> baronos: рипера?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: а то :) собака зацепил он меня
<TheFalkorr> жаль всего 2 сезона
<baronos> Щас 9 серия 1 сезона подгружается, ага жалко. Он мне чем то напомнил Хранилище 13 :)
<TheFalkorr> хотя к концу второго сезона наверное и правда выдохлись
<[Raiden]> какой?
<[Raiden]> какой сериал напомнил хранилище?
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой импорта настроек (пароли, закладки) из firefox в chromium? Помогите, если есть решение.
<Hariec> Пароли забудь
<Hariec> В хроме они бынарные
<fx_> видно меня?
<Hariec> Хотя если
<Hariec> Да
<Hariec> xmarks попробуй
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: xmarks
<The_BROS> xmarks это сервис какой-то или плагин?
<fx_> спс) райден привет, я сеня про убунту сервер у тя спрашивал) ну про nomodeset
<[Raiden]> жаль его нету для опры
<Hariec> The_BROS: И то и другое )
<The_BROS> а в чем прикол? раньше все нормально проходило. Это проблема Файерфокса?
<[Raiden]> fx_: ясно
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: а он умет импорт из хрома?
<[Raiden]> у мен япросто профиль давнишний, я не в курсе
<Hariec> Только закладки
<fx_> возможно сделать на нем вот что: 1)чтобы был как хост для сайта на node.js и был виден из вне 2) чтобы был виден как локал хост, для опытов внутри сети
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> раньше при свежей установке определялся поддерживаемый браузер Firefox и из него тянулось все: пароли, закладки, кукисы
<[Raiden]> Хм
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> сейчас пишет Supported browser not found
<[Raiden]> т.е. хром не может импортировать, но ты думаешь что это проблема фф? :)
<[Raiden]> гугл промыл вам мозг :)
<The_BROS> где-то на англоязычном форуме видел, что это баг свежей версии фф
<The_BROS> который пропадает при понижении версии. но не охота занижать
<[Raiden]> я синхронизирую закладки в xmarks , установив плагин на оба браузера. Больше ничем помочь не могу
<[Raiden]> хотя, могу посоветовать уже определиться и юзать 1
<The_BROS> вот и хочу перепрыгнуть на Google
<The_BROS> неохота каждый пароль перебивать
<baronos> [Raiden]: Жнец напомнил хранилище :)
<[Raiden]> ок, посмотрю )
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь тестил уже 12.04?
<[Raiden]> пол канала
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> стоит ставить до релиза? или еще опасно?
<[Raiden]> я не могу ответить. Н о1 из версий я использовал ещё до релиза успешно
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал так, как прошел феатуре фриз - уже можно, если не терпится. Но если терпения хватает и хочется гемороя поменьше, то лучше через месяц после релиза :)
<[Raiden]> ваще всё относительно
<[Raiden]> меня например не особо тянет на 12.04, видимо потому, что у меня уже самая последняя версия моего де
<fx_>  возможно сделать на одной машине вот что: 1)чтобы был как хост для сайта на node.js и был виден  вне домашней сети 2) чтобы был виден как локал хост, для опытов внутри сети
<User321[web]> почему я с pidgin не могу войти
<andrex> чё пишет
<baronos> User321[web]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<andrex> а хотя не важно
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> да и на форуме гдето было про настройку онного
<User321[web]> пишет изгнан
<andrex> ник какой?
<User321[web]> werxxx
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0310/h_1331392119_9673807_eddf8b3d4c.png
<andrex> наверно под маску попал какуюнибудь пусть опы разбираются)
<fx_> а по моему вопросу глухо?
<NoOova> господа как добавить стандартный трей на панель
<baronos> расширением
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> а каким
<NoOova> я погуглил gnome shell tray чтото не на гуглил
<baronos> щас дам аогоди
<baronos> п*
<User321[web]> а какой еще канал по убунту на руском языке
<NoOova> на фриногже есть чтото вроде ubuntu-ru-flame
<NoOova> или -offtipic
<NoOova> как то так
<NoOova> но там мало народу
<User321[web]> фричём?
<NoOova> что?
<[Raiden]> User321[web]: в жабере есть
<[Raiden]> а тут по другим дистрам есть
<User321[web]> эт че
<[Raiden]> User321[web]: http://www.jabber.ru/
<NoOova> фигасе на фриноде 11532 канала
<baronos> NoOova: http://ubuntuone.com/0zN0HqtYk6CybG7JFIZ0Rd
<User321[web]> на фриноде 1500 чел сидит!!!!
<User321[web]> на убунту
<[Raiden]> я видел не так давно больше 1600
<[Raiden]> на канале кубунту где-то 250+-
<baronos> NoOova: поменяешь если надо будет версию гш в файле metadata.json
<NoOova> baronos: хм а как его ставить, гном-твик-тул его не видит
<NoOova> архив надо распаковывать?
<baronos> NoOova: распакуй и положи ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<baronos> NoOova: потом alt+f2 r
<NoOova> baronos: у меня нету r =)
<NoOova> у меня есть alt+ ctrl + backspace
<baronos> NoOova: введи букву r и нажми энтр
<baronos> NoOova: ваша убунту зло)) ща
<NoOova> baronos: я понимаю что r и ентер
<NoOova> нету у меня r
<NoOova> пакет надо ставить какойто
<NoOova> щас поставлю
<baronos> NoOova: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-10%2019%3A45%3A47.png
<baronos> NoOova: установи комбинацию альт+ф2 на жиалог запуска
<NoOova> у тебя враз убунтуван и дропбокс?
<NoOova> =)
<baronos> NoOova: у меня и минус.ком еще)
<NoOova> baronos: а у меня просто дропбокс разогнанный до 6 гбайт
<NoOova> =)
<baronos> мне 2-х хватает)
<NoOova> тебе 3-х зато не хватает
<NoOova> щас ребутну гдм
<NoOova> минутку =)
<User321[web]> на чем музыку можно слушать?
<NoOova> чтото ничего не изменилось
<baronos> NoOova: gnome-shell --version какая версия ?
<baronos> User321[web]: на патефоне
<baronos> NoOova: ты мне скажешь версию гш свою?)
<User321[web]> а че лучше synaptic или aptitude
<NoOova> User321[web]: это смотря где
<NoOova> aptitude консольный
<andrex> aptitude
<NoOova> synaptic гуишный анаолог
<User321[web]> а как через него обновить
<NoOova> baronos: GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1
<andrex> через кого
<baronos> NoOova: поменяй тут metadata.json версию гш на 3,2,2
<NoOova> User321[web]: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<andrex> man apt-get man aptitude man synaptic
<[Raiden]> для фф есть расширения, для игнора  диапазонов версий в плагинов
<andrex> хотя в последнем есть гуишный ман
<[Raiden]> вот вам гномерам надо такое же.
<NoOova> [Raiden]: Как оно называется? я во всех плагинах вручную Min и MaxVersion поправляю
<andrex> апт может блокировать определённые пакеты
<andrex> версии
<baronos> NoOova: поменяй версию гш, потом включи его в твик тул, и перезапусти гш. http://goo.gl/RD0Fc
<_d4vid> я перешёл на хром
<_d4vid> сидел до етого на ффф
<_d4vid> фф
<_d4vid> *
<baronos> !enter | _d4vid
<ubuntuhelp> _d4vid: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<baronos> осилить не может альт+ф2 мдаа
<User321[web]> гном лудше
<_d4vid> http://minus.com/muCLm28P3#1f
<[Raiden]> NoOova: специально для этого , я не помню как зовется, но он есть. И в этом ещё есть: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0310/h_1331395467_8702110_093190f7ef.png
<User321[web]> кстати че такое гном
<baronos> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME - это графическая среда (!desktop) по-умолчанию в Ubuntu. Для его установки из Kubuntu или Xubuntu, выполните команду "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" в консоли (!terminal).
<[Raiden]> пора переписывать
<baronos> не густо информации)
<NoOova> baronos: спасибо вс работает
<baronos> NoOova: не за что, спрашивай если что ;)
<NoOova> ок спрошу. как мне карточку переглючить из g в b режим
<NoOova> и если я переключу у меня будет лучше ловить?
<baronos> g b эт что?
<NoOova> wifi
<NoOova> ещё спрошу. щас поставил iodine и первая мысль, почему его нельзя многопоточно запустить
<baronos> NoOova: по вайфай вообще не вкурсах)
<NoOova> работает но скорость 3кбайтасек
<User321[web]> перепрошивать надо
<NoOova> User321[web]: что перепрошивать
<User321[web]> wifi
<NoOova> роутер?
<User321[web]> да
<NoOova> нельзя мне его перепрошивать, мне авторизация по eap-md5 нужна из вебморды
<User321[web]> (
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<NoOova> привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите, можно ли в unity сделать так что бы глобальное меню всегда отображалось на панели?
<baronos> правка и все такое имеешь ввиду?
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: типа такого http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/new-locally-integrated-menubar-might.html ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага только вот оно требует Unity 5,6
<[v-8]_jupiter> А в 11,10 unity 4.28.0
<baronos> в гш такой проблемы нет)
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: там другие есть)
<[v-8]_jupiter> или хотябы что бы оно не исчезало
<[v-8]_jupiter> просто всегда было видно
<[Raiden]> пример глобал меню в кде.  размещено на стандартной панели и соотв можно включить перекрытие или автоскрытие
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0310/h_1331396733_6888921_1c96400c4d.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> эх подожду 12.04 и тогда буду дальше пробовать. А пока отключу глобальное менб совсем)
<propellerdnk> у меня 2 вопроса - 1. Браузеры запускаются в "развернутом " на весь экран виде (не в смысле Ф11). как задать что-бы по умолчанию запускались на часть экрана?
<[Raiden]> зависит от де.
<propellerdnk> пользуюсь в основном хром от гугля
<User321[web]> пользуйся на здоровье
<[Raiden]> если юнити, то ццсм и там смотреть плагины компиза для управления окнами. Там есть и задание положения и размер и т.д.
<propellerdnk> что такое ццсм? у меня 11-10  убунта
<[Raiden]> если гном3, то всё несколько печальней, но тоже возможно, ест ьслужба-костыль devilspie \ gdevilspie
<propellerdnk> мне саамому костыль к голове не помешает - чайник однако (((
<[Raiden]> propellerdnk:у меня тоже 11.10 , но  как бы, при этом установлен опенбокс, гном-шелл и кде )
<[Raiden]> поэтому задавая вопросы лучше уточнять какое де
<User321[web]> а кто нить пользуется web proxy autodiscowery?
<propellerdnk> "какое де"  - я не понимаю о чем Вы
<[Raiden]> если по умолчанию, то юнити, открой терминал и набери ccsm , тебе подскажу ткакой пакет поставить
<propellerdnk> щас попробую
<[Raiden]> propellerdnk: de - desktop enviroment
<[Raiden]> в линуксе целый венигрет из них
<propellerdnk> запросило  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, щас идет загрузка пакета
<[Raiden]> возможно я наврал. Т.к. есть ещё юнити 2д, а правила для окон есть только в 3д версии
<propellerdnk> а возможно я некорректно сформулировал задачу
<propellerdnk> вроде распаковалдось и установилось - чего далее предпринимать?
<baronos> http://goo.gl/P9XTy
<[Raiden]> propellerdnk: ccsm пиши снова , можеш ьв alt+f2 , можеш ьв том же терминале. А вот в каком из плагинов там размеры и положение - это уже в гугл
<[Raiden]> у меня всё по другому
<propellerdnk> ооооо..... я там много чего могу начудить без знаий )))))
<[Raiden]> может я ещё не туда послал )  в теории в хроме может быт ьгалка помнить позицию или типа , но эт оя тоже не знаю ,уменя фф.
<propellerdnk> не только хром - фаерфокс тоже развернут
<[Raiden]> но можно решить и так , как я  написал ,если сможешь вкурить )
<[Raiden]> propellerdnk: Хм )
<propellerdnk> тама на англ(((  начудить могу "маманегорюй"
<propellerdnk> есть например раздел "управление окнами"
<propellerdnk> усе на англ (((
<propellerdnk> snarring window   может быть оно?
<zgr> propellerdnk: нет
<propellerdnk> snapping*
<zgr> propellerdnk: Ubuntu unity plugin
<zgr> propellerdnk: Ubuntu unity plugin -> Experimental -> automaximize value
<[Raiden]> во, проснулись )
<[Raiden]> знающие
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/450885/a0d5c2e7
<[Raiden]> эхехе
<[Raiden]> в общем я этот модуль имел в виду, котоырй на шоте
<User321[web]> как убрать индикатор батареи
<baronos> User321[web]: какая ДЕ?
<andrex> в настройках электро питания
<User321[web]> какая де
<[Raiden]> Эх, молодежь ) Действительно , какая ещё де. Люди ставят убунту, а тут какие-то дядьки мозг пудрят.
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> Это я про себя и бароноса до кучи
<baronos> :)
<User321[web]> обычная де
<baronos> в Unity не знаю как убрать, в gnome-shell можно через расширение.
<baronos> в кде наверно через контекстное меню, в lxde и xfce наверно так же. вот такие вот де
<andrex> параметры системы - электропитание; Показывать состояние батареи в панели меню, выбрать никогда
<User321[web]> а че правда когда деньги на инете кончаются, то через прокси можно в вк выйти???
<[Raiden]> а в управлении питанием нету ничего типа отображения батарейки в тре?
<[Raiden]> е
<zgr> User321[web]: конечно если вы в локальной сети с компьютером у которого есть доступ в интернет
<jlewka> http://pastebin.com/82NmHcUd как исправить? 11.10 x64
<[Raiden]> во, я осили сделать скриншот с приером правила для окна. http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0310/h_1331399781_9072478_ff4a5fa2d3.png
<[Raiden]> с таким правилом фф всегда будет пускаться в размере 300х300
<[Raiden]> для примера
<[Raiden]> jlewka: только гуглит ькак другие пускали или слать багрепорты проекту wine
<[Raiden]> ну или форум попробуй.
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> =\
<[Raiden]> а..
<jlewka> а на iel'скй карточеку вообще можно запустить что то?)
<[Raiden]> я не посмотрел, точнее тольк она имя вайн. По ходу у тебя дрова как-то криво стоят
<[Raiden]> ну по идее да )
<[Raiden]> glxgears работает?
<jlewka> ага, крутятся...
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep compiz пишет йес?
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep direct пишет йес?
<jlewka> centr@media:~$ glxinfo | grep renderdirect rendering: Yes
<jlewka> хм.. \n нескпоировался..
<jlewka> не скопировался..
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я не знаю, гугли )  по слвоу wine и модели
<[Raiden]> видеокарты.
<[Raiden]> в теории ты такой не первый
<jlewka> нэт да..)
<jlewka> эт*
<[Raiden]> вообще самое безпроблемное тут закрытые дрова от нвидии.
<savva> привет. ставлю ubuntu на ноутбук acer7530g с cd.  после появления картинки с клавой и человечком всё виснет. либо всё виснет после выбора языка, если нажимаю клавишу. что может быть?
<[Raiden]> если говорить о видеокартах и запуске чего-то 3д
<zgr> если не играть самые беспроблемные все-таки открытые дрова
<jlewka> знаю... на другом компе игрушка работала когда тут)
<jlewka> а этот просот собрал для жк телика, думал щас поиграю в воту на 40" дюймах...
<andrex> savva: а если esc нажать чёнить появляется, или совсем ноль эмоций?
<savva> andrex, надал, теперь появиласт загрузка
<savva> жду к чему это приведёт
<fx_> =)
<savva> andrex, ты гений, загрузилось, пока отключаюсь
<mva> andrex: что за фокус? :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> mva: незнаю, просто esc попросил нажать, чтобы посмотреть начём тухнет или виснет ли вобще
<andrex> у человека наверно ноут слабенький, а терпения не хватило дождатся
<andrex> или привод лажный, а может болванка криво записана
<shenmue> все пакеты которые ставятся проверяются по хэш сумме
<shenmue> хотя ..хз на счет локальных пакетов .
<andrex> ?
<andrex> ты щас очём?
<shenmue> ну если болванка криво записанна то ос не поставится
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну, наверное почти во всех случаях да
<andrex> она может просто трудночитаемая
<[Raiden]> если черный экран, то это не к плохой записи, это к проблемам с открытыми дровами  и  кмс - народаня примета :)
<shenmue> она ставилась а потом в какой то момент "хэшш сумма не совпадает. идите в пень" и конец установки
<[Raiden]> и наверное надо грузить с опцией nomodeset , в меню загрузки она есть на одной из f-keys
<andrex> угу
<andrex> было такое, причём после установки, грузилось нормально без nomodeset
<fx_> [Raiden]: кстати
<fx_> незаработала после перезагрузки корректная кодировка
<User782[web]> andrex, теперь не запускается install ubuntu
<[Raiden]> ну, будеш ьнабирать сетапкон когда надо.  Я не знаю почему не заработала.  давно не сталкивался.
<andrex> User782[web]: перезапиши болванку или с флешки ставь
<fx_> а как обновить весь софт?
<andrex> man apt-get
<shenmue> dist-upgrade
<fx_> нене
<jlewka> update && upgrade
<shenmue> upgrade не всё обновляет
<[Raiden]> если прям весь, то shenmue прав, в случае апта
<[Raiden]> либо 3 команды , либ опосле апдейта сразу dist-upgrade
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<shenmue> дело полного апгрейда раскрыто
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Много не курите Шерлок, в переди ещё много дел.
<Amblnb-> Худого найти ещё надо
<shenmue> это баранос
<shenmue> не работает у меня notify что то . чорт знает в циамон что ли так накрутили. сам по себе пашет а как скрипт переводчик включаю так пол секунды и всё
<baronos> shenmue: дык циамон использует классический нотифи вроде типа облачка, да?
<shenmue> ну да
<shenmue> всмысле обычный нотифи
<baronos> понятно
<jlewka> млин, не привычный эт онерик и н очень то удобный помоему=\
<jlewka> как вернуть alt+f2 ?
<baronos> согласен, убогий в юнити альт+ф2
<shenmue> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0310/h_1331401852_7879866_2c4b147d31.png щас работает а вот после скрипта с хабара не пашет. надо его покурить
<shenmue> jlewka настройки комбинаций клавиш . оно там
<baronos> shenmue: дай ссыль попробуй
<baronos> ю*
<shenmue> сек
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/137215/
<[Raiden]> shenmue: синамон на  шоте?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> еще мэрлин поставил. вполне себе вкусен
<shenmue> baronos не ошибись. у него файл  seltr а потом он чмодит .seltr
<[Raiden]> похоже на то как у меня в кде
<[Raiden]> ну, иконки-таскбар ,меню, трей...
<[Raiden]> та же по сути идея
<shenmue> [Raiden] вот удивилл то =) класическое де это панель и обоя  =)
<[Raiden]> угу
<Kyshtynbai> Гнездо для наушников в ноуте полетело, хорошо что внешняя усб карта есть... понимаю, что оффтоп, но может кто знает, реально ли перепаять его?
<shenmue> гнездо? да
<[Raiden]> а в ремонт нынче не можно отдавать?
<[Raiden]> д*
<[Raiden]> вобще смотря что оторвалось. может там кусок платы оторвало
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden] в мэрлине все по 1 клику открывается. я раньше и задумывался как это удобно
<shenmue> не задумывался*
<baronos> shenmue: у меня висит перевод пока я не нажму на него
<[Raiden]> в кде по умолч как раз так. Но  я отключаю  ,  т.к. даблклик привычней и меньше случайностей.
<[Raiden]> )
<User096[web]> Kyshtynbai: вполне реально если есть навык
<baronos> shenmue: http://goo.gl/6vbu3
<fx_> git checkout v0.6.7 xt означает команда?
<baronos> shenmue: можно еще задать конечно иконку гугла тогда няя будет))
<shenmue> там дальше в каментах чуть ли не на эм... скприт раздули
<baronos> shenmue: спасибо тебе огромное за этот скрипт)) я теперь вообще прям балдею))
<shenmue> это не моё. кстати там и чуть дальше на яндекс тоже есть
<shenmue> baronos на альт+t удобно.
<shenmue> t=translate плюс комбинация свободна
<[Raiden]> сча тоже марлин гляну
<baronos> В марлине пока напрягает отсутствие создание текстовых файлов.
<shenmue> эээ... серьезно?
<shenmue> а ну да. нету
<baronos> а в остальном классный
<shenmue> только терминала нету и каверфлоу
<baronos> http://goo.gl/oGMdl
<shenmue> в наутилус элементари свой терминал был похожий на гвейк
<propellerdnk> в наутилус элементари свой терминал был похожий на гвейк  -  гугля перевода не дает ((((
<shenmue> может он и есть просто я всё без рекомендуемых пакетов ставлю
<fx_> $ node test.js
<fx_> The "sys" module is now called "util". It should have a similar interface.
<fx_> Hello world
<fx_> это нормально?
<[Raiden]> мда, я думал марлин будт похож на форк наутилуса из гном2 ,  тот форк шел по пути  появления новых функций  ,присущих другим популярным фм
<[Raiden]> но новый такой уще... Улучшенынй как и  наутилус из гном3
<shenmue> он шустрее стандартного
<fx_> сорри
<fx_> мой ущербный английский) сам разобрался
<shenmue> baronos ты создал seltr или .seltr ?
<propellerdnk> уважаемые  "гуру" - когда можно вклиниться в вашу беседу и задать глупый вопрос?
<baronos> shenmue: seltr
<baronos> shenmue: я через гуй всё это сделал) только через терминал скопировал в /bin
<baronos> !ask | propellerdnk
<ubuntuhelp> propellerdnk: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> baronos через терминал там команда с точкой
<propellerdnk> значит такой вопрос - должен-ли на экране монитора размер шрифта соответствовать задекларированному системой?
<shenmue> чот я не понял глупого вопроса
<andrex> зависит от разрешения экрана наверно
<propellerdnk> зависист это точно
<baronos> shenmue: ага я видел там ошибку, но я сделал по своему)
<propellerdnk> и от размера диагонали тоже зависит
<propellerdnk> но! если в настройках системы указан 10 шрифт
<propellerdnk> должен-ли я получить и на мониторе 10 шрифт?
<propellerdnk> или только для принтера это справедливо?
<andrex> походу только для принтера справелоиво)
<propellerdnk> обидно ((((
<propellerdnk> а почему не делают справедливо и для монитора?
<propellerdnk> я обещал задавать глупые вопросы
<[Raiden]> два фм рядом http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0310/h_1331403962_2783230_8f387722ee.png
<[Raiden]> хотя шотом функционал не передать
<User321[web]> а если синаптик установить он в параметры системы будет отбраджаться?
<User321[web]> а software-center удалить
<propellerdnk> [Raiden]  -  конечно isabella wirth  это что-то
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> старый гтк2 форк, у него ещё была редактируемая панель задач и можно был одобавит ькнопки типа нвоая вкладка или новое окно
<[Raiden]> http://linuxundich.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/nautilus_elementary.jpg
<shenmue> любопытная команда кстати вчера нашлась
<shenmue> ps -eo pmem,ppid,comm | sort -k 1 -r | head -11 | tail -10 ## топ десять жруших память
<shenmue> значения в % от общей памяти
<baronos> гыы везде хром)
<shenmue> опера циамон затем ксорг.
<User721[web]> 1
<shenmue> baronos можно кстати забиндить алиес на free плюс эту команду
 * baronos пошел биндить алиас
<shenmue> =)
<user2> помогите пожалуйста разобраться с монтированием внешнего hdd. пишет, что  уже примонтирован или занят
<shenmue> как монтируем?
<baronos> shenmue: теперь осталось найти плагин для гталк или скайп чтоб голосовой поток переводить, к примеру общаешься с иностранцем, нажал функцию перевода, и его сообщения голосовые переденные я уже слушаю, а когда я ему говорю то эта
<baronos> функция переводит на его язык и посылает.
<baronos> ну или учить язык :D
<user2> shenmue:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<shenmue> baronos легко
<user2> shenmue: пишет что mount: /dev/sdb1 уже примонтирован или /media/Verbatim заня
<shenmue> user2 в наутилусе не смотрел что он есть?
<shenmue> фдиск глянь
<savva> сколько по времени должно занимать Resizing Partition  перед установкой ubuntu
<savva> инетересно, ещё разбивается или уже кирдык моей инфе
<shenmue> ресайз много занимаетт
<baronos> смотря какой объем, у меня 50 гигов отрезал от 400 минут 10 через лайф сд
<user2> shenmue: после umount -f уже в наутилусе его нет. в фдиске - есть
<andrex> поразному зависит от скорости диска положению данных на нём и размере куска
<savva> 83 гига от 400 отрезает
<savva> при этом крутится кружок)
<shenmue> user2 ну наутиль сам маунтит автоматом
<baronos> "Иисус терпел и нам велел"
<savva> это нормально?
<andrex> иди поспи, завтра будет всё гуд, наверно)
<savva> минут 20 уже точно это всё длится
<shenmue> это долгий процесс. кстати об это гпартед предупреждает
<savva> как это всё должно выглядеть при нормальном течении процесса
<fx_> а как перебросить порт
<savva> инет нужен при установке ubuntu?
<fx_> с 80 на 1234
<andrex> shenmue: долгий понятие расстяжимое, на почти пустом разделе у меня 30 гб отрезалось буквально за минут 10
<shenmue> savva вообще он пищет что может обновления поставить при установке
<andrex> а вот както на 80 отризал забитой почти полностью ну и ещё фрагментированной так часа полтора длился процес
<shenmue> и кстати еще на сервер рвётся за лэнгпэками
<savva> а как должне выглядеть процесс
<shenmue> тока чота это всё ширма
<savva> у меня ничего не происходит, только кружок крутится
<andrex> savva: ну как ща выглядит так и должен
<savva> ок, успакоил))
<shenmue> savva форматишь и делишь. лично я никогда не буду ресайзить разделы
<andrex> savva: главное чтоб лампочки мигали
<shenmue> потому что на лайв сиди мяты нет игр =(
<shenmue> кроме сапера в аптитьюд
<savva> <shenmue>, во первых уже поздно, во вторых некуда скинуть
<savva> <andrex> , лампочки на ноуте?)
<andrex> хы, я помню вовремя установки асп линуха убивал время в стрелялку какують с шарами
<andrex> savva: нет блин на потолке)
<savva> ок))
<User096[web]> fx_: http://paste.pro/5144952
<Frost_> Привет народ! Готовы к нубским вопросам? Их есть у меня! 1) как посмотреть список открытых портов?
<shenmue> netstat -ltupn
<savva> о чудо
<savva> разбило
<Frost_> Отлично! 2) как закрыть необходимый порт?
<savva> интет понадобится во время установки?
<baronos> savva: и да и нет
<shenmue> Frost_ хм... может просто спросим гугол? манов на такое просто полно
<savva> <baronos>, т.е. желательно?
<baronos> savva: инет только язык скачает
<baronos> ну может еще че помелочи закачает.
<savva> <baronos> т.е. если нужен английский, то не надо?
<Frost_> <shenmue> по списку портов да, а вот по закрытию как раз и не нашел
<andrex> iptables -t filter -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<baronos> savva: нет
<andrex> iptables -t filter -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 21 -j DROP
<baronos> savva: все ровно потом обновлять его
<baronos> savva: там обновы от 200мб примерно будет, если память не изменяет.
<bosyi> как так можно? изменить пароль на 25-ти символьный можно при первом входе в интернет-банк, а на главной странице входа не воспинимает пароль длиннее 20-ти символов. ппц
<bosyi> я злой
<savva> <baronos> ок, значит подрублю
<shenmue> Frost_ http://goo.gl/iSt46 первая строчка
<baronos> savva: при установки он обновлять не будет.
<andrex> Frost_: man iptables
<shenmue> кстати гугол и яндекс ведь одни да?
<Frost_> да, но методы составления запросов разные
<Frost_> я признаю что ваш несравненно лучше
<andrex> shenmue: какой гуг и яндекс, есть тока мы)
<baronos> "гугл помоги мне пожалйста найти такую штуку которая вот когда проверишь на открытые порты чтоб закрыть их."
<User096[web]> ))
<shenmue> дистр + " то как запишет ман опытный" либо "как спросит новичек" = 100% результат поиска
<Frost_> во во=)
<Frost_> примерно так оно и было
<andrex> чукча и телефон)
<Frost_> тут распиздяй и интернет=)
<shenmue> baronos щас посмотрим
<_d4vid> http://www.unrealengine.com/flash/
<baronos> как грубо
<user2> после всего оказалось, что оно уже примонтировалось, но наутилус это диск не видит а pcmafm видит, но не может зайти и пишет, что неправильный путь (
<shenmue> Результатов: примерно 4 620 (0,93 сек.)
<Frost_> зато правда.....
<shenmue> правда ничего по делу не видать
<andrex> зато правила нарушил))
<andrex> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<andrex> вот както так
<shenmue> а в гноме круче название
<baronos> shenmue: сегодня разобрался с расширением которое запускает окна ПО на разных раб.столах)
<shenmue> яж говорил что компиз перетащите себе
<shenmue> представляешь какая будет гномощель? и вся на яве
<shenmue> что может быть ужастней?
<baronos> ну это конечно не избежно, так как сам гном3 это еще полностью функциональная ДЕ, она развивается, и весь уклон сейчас на построении коробки идет. И со временем функции будут портировать и сюда, от компиза и так далее.
<shenmue> был баг в гноме у кого нибуть когда флаг русский а пишешь на инглише?
<baronos> на втором да был, а на 3 нет его
<baronos> он и на юнити до сих пор
<shenmue> я на клаве юзаю индикатор. просто не втыкаю в этот кипишь.
<baronos> хехе) надо будет модинг сотворить с клавой)
<baronos> shenmue: удобно в вичат'е на забугорных каналах переводить :D
<shenmue> на хабре все же сборник копипасты полезной
<shenmue> baronos можно дописать что бы в буффер обмена посылал ответ. и поставить менеджер буфера обмена. что б всё под рукой
<baronos> shenmue: ага, мысль отличная, щас вот читаю и думаю :)
<shenmue> | xclip -i добавить
<shenmue> у меня не работает кстати
<shenmue> надо в других де глянуть
<baronos> shenmue: питон скрипт не пробовал?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> мне влом
<baronos> мне тоже)
<shenmue> заюзаю как будет свободное время. а то мультик смотр ю
<baronos> shenmue: вообщем есть свой + в питоне
<baronos> shenmue: большой текст исходный скрипт не переводит, а питон переводит
<shenmue> попробывал? а там опять через нотифи?
<baronos> shenmue: 1) исходный скрипт http://goo.gl/d6YPH 2) питон http://goo.gl/BZAfU
<baronos> наверно я питон буду юзать
<shenmue> хм не юзал по причние того что там танны правок под него
<baronos> хотя такие объемы текста редко перевожу, а для перевода страниц сам гугл хром
<shenmue> тонны*
<fx_> в nginx прописал charset utf8;
<fx_> а в браузере один черт cp1251
<shenmue> baronos питон какой? и какой скрпит заюзал?
<baronos> shenmue: http://hastebin.com/yofecucawe.py а запуск так http://hastebin.com/tohemeyixu.pl только путь во второй ссылке поменяй
<shenmue> а версия питона?
<baronos> у меня Python 2.7.2+ (default, Jan 20 2012, 23:05:38)
<baronos> shenmue: вот сообразить че то не могу как убрать в исходном скрипте повторение первой строки на которая на английском
<shenmue> а я не знаю питон
<savva> По умолчанию, установщик отсекает всё свободное место на диске? Или какой то конкретный размер?
<baronos> shenmue: я про баш скрипт который, ну вроде нашел в описании скрипта
<shenmue> savva там в устанощике написанно
<savva> <shenmue> я не посмотрел. так это по умолчанию всё свободное или как?
<savva> просто у меня в винде 40 гигов осталось свободными
<shenmue> я не помню что там по дефолту
<shenmue> вроде стереть все и юзать весь диск
<fx_> Accept-Charset:windows-1251,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.3 почему такая фигня когда я явно указываю утф
<baronos> shenmue: добавил иконку http://goo.gl/L8kNC
<Jan_> День добрый! что-то я совсем запутался... проблема вовсе и несерьёзная, но в упор не вижу решение... у меня есть несколько разделов на жёстком диске, но разделы в формате NTFS доступны тока для чтения, как это исправить?
<AndreX|OFF> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<andrex> если запись не появится значит нет прав либо маунтится в ro
<Jan_> да оно автоматом замаунтилося, я устанавливал рядом с Виндой Убунту...
<shenmue> cat /etc/fstab выложи на pastebin
<shenmue> baronos читер
<baronos> shenmue: вообщем питоновский мне не нравится
<shenmue> чойта уже не нравится?
<baronos> shenmue: а вот баш скрипт надо допилить
<shenmue> пилите шура. солнце еще высоко
<baronos> shenmue: ладно он перевел текст, но дальше он его в транслейт переводит
<baronos> или как там называется когда латиницей пишут русские слова
<shenmue> транслит
<baronos> вот, вообщем много текста выходит)
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0311/h_1331411873_3804299_0954e9313a.png приходится идти наа такие жертвы что бы проверить скрипт
<baronos> жжошь)
<shenmue> baronos кстати где конфиг лаколизации? а то чот немецкий фрацузкий не очень хорошо знаю
<baronos> shenmue: всмысле?
<shenmue> постоянно тянет лишние локали
<baronos> не знаю не задавался этим вопросом)
<shenmue> localpurge была такая хорошая утилитка. чего убрали в 11ых дистрах нипонятно
<shenmue> а не есть
<fx_> помогите блина))
<baronos> тебе на #кулинар надо с блинами
<fx_> да я уже гугл с яндексом перевернул
<andrex> унего с кодировками какаято траба правда незнаю в чём, пациент так и не сказал)
<fx_> нету подобной ошибки
<fx_> nginx отдает в хедарах вот че
<fx_> Accept-Charset:windows-1251,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.3
<fx_> файл в utf
<andrex> а не, сказал всётаки
<fx_> в nginx.conf ставил charset utf-8; везде где можно
<andrex> а в логах чё?
<fx_> 2012/03/11 02:58:20 [error] 1100#0: *1 connect() failed (111: Connection refused) while connecting$
<andrex> while connecting$, а продолжения завтра ждать?
<andrex> ну ладно... телепать тогда сам
<fx_> как mcedit копировать?
<fx_> или в nano всю строку скопировать)
<andrex> в консоли или терминале?
<fx_> наверное консоли
<andrex> лучше так cat file | pastebinit
<andrex> и ссыль сюда
<openvoid> F3 начать выделение, F3 кончить выделение, переместиться F5 скопировать выделенное
<Lex_S> если скрипт есть
<[Raiden]> fx_: в  мц ф3 начал овыделение, ф3 конец . ф5 вставит, ф8 удалить
<[Raiden]> и ещё есть вставка чрез файл
<[Raiden]> ctrl+f \  shift+f5
<andrex> там текста много может быть в ошибке поэтому пастебин
<fx_> а в буфеер скопировать
<fx_> ф5 дублирует блок
<Lex_S> fx_: [01:05:33] <andrex> лучше так cat file | pastebinit
<openvoid> а если в буфер обмена shift+мышка, ctrl-insert
<[Raiden]> в буфер чего?
<[Raiden]> если иксов, то только мышой
<[Raiden]> да есть пакет pastebinit
<[Raiden]> дятлы, не могли сделать upaste - проще помнить и печатать
<Lex_S> хз, у меня не убунта
<andrex> в генте малехо по другому зовётся
<Lex_S> я тут открытые дрова сломал
<fx_> да не
<Lex_S> гном тока в fallback режиме пашет(
<fx_> тут бредовая ошибка
<fx_> favicon.ico
<andrex> !nginx
<ubuntuhelp> HOW-TO nginx + apache2 на Ubuntu. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=36867.0
<fx_> ?
<fx_> пипец
<andrex> смотри чё ты там наконфигуратил, раз даже логи нормально показать не можешь
<fx_> логи чистые
<fx_> а вот накофигурировал даааа
<fx_> у меня ие вместо того чтобы открыть файл css, скачал его
<fx_> и открыл
<fx_> http://pastebin.ru/wyCdwnE1
<fx_> вот конфиги
<baronos> sharikoff: урааа, я добился того чтоб только перевод давал без первой строки английской)
<baronos> ой
<fx_> ладно
<fx_> спасибо всем я спать
<Lex_S> собрать чтоле с fglrx
<savva> 123
<Lex_S> 456
<savva> 123
<Lex_S> savva: pong!
<savva> 123
<Lex_S> 456
<Lex_S> 789
<Lex_S> а по русски говорим?
<andrex> savva: баня по тебе плачит
<Lex_S> что-то мне подсказывает что он не видит русскую локаль)
<andrex> бот не может видеть)
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> блин, попил пива, теперь лень ребутаться и чинить гном
<[Raiden]> интересно, что людей тянет в линукс, если он мешает пить пиво
<savva> а что я сделал
<Lex_S> хз
<Lex_S> приключения)
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> у меня вот кеды с гномом на открытых дровах ати работали
<savva> я настраиваю клиент, я тут первый раз, может что напортачил
<Lex_S> снёс всё, поставил чисто кеды
<Lex_S> не пашут(
<Lex_S> тьфу
<Lex_S> гном*
<[Raiden]> смотреть надо, как минимум лог иксов
<Lex_S> что-то я часто переписываю гном на кеды
<Lex_S> видать это уже неизлечимо)
<Lex_S> да там ничё интересного
<Lex_S> там те ошибки которые в запросах гугла решают переустановкой пары  пакетов убунты
<[Raiden]> Пробовал заливалку делать картинки на хостинг.  В общем заливает  картинку и урл выдает на консоль и  с помощью хклип в буфер обмена
<[Raiden]> последняя строка там не нужна http://paste.ubuntu.com/878181/
<baronos> [Raiden]: нужна помощь по этому лесу знаков в скриптах)
<[Raiden]> Я регекспы не знаю почти. У меня только методом тыка получается или с чужими советами )
<baronos> есть вот такой скрипт http://paste.ubuntu.com/878189/
<[Raiden]> Что он должен делать?
<baronos> сижу читаю сед и кут и вообще понять не могу, как сделать чтоб при выделении текста новую строку тоже брал в буфер
<baronos> он обрывает текст если есть точка в приложении
<openvoid> sed 's/\[\[\[\"// вот это заменяет [[[" на пустоту
<[Raiden]> задача какая, что должен делать скрипт
<baronos> ща скрин дам))
<openvoid> sed "s/\/[\"'<>]//g вот это заменяет /" или /' или /< или /> на пустоту глобально
<openvoid> вроде так
<baronos> http://goo.gl/CjRwd вот после точки он не стал переводить
<[Raiden]> есть аддоны к браузерам для превода
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> нее, это мне для ирк нужно)
<baronos> эт я как пример показал)
<[Raiden]> от что ты мне дал не работает вообще
<baronos> libnotify-bin стоит?
<[Raiden]> а всё, заработало, зш ругался, в баш ок )
<[Raiden]> проблема в отсылке имхо, всё не уходит
<baronos> хмм
<[Raiden]> Хм, или нет, уходит, но приходит с мусором между двумя предложениями
<baronos> Пойду я спать, утро вечера мудрее)
<[Raiden]> бб
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-11
<nF0rc3r> Вчера пытался собрать Audacios 3 в ubuntu 10.0.4.3, потребовало Glib2, скачал, установил. После перезагрузки, при открытии корзины пишет: "Не удалось показать всё содержимое «trash»: Действие не поддерживается". И системные подменю в главном меню стали на английском.
<nF0rc3r>  Может кто знает как полечить ?
<gogasan> У меня в проигрывателе слои РГБ смещены относительно друг друга. Можно ли как-нибудь исправить?
<TheFalkorr> gogasan: стукни по монитору
<BlancoD> Привет парни.
<gogasan> Только в проигрывателе. Ноутбук. Тошиба ас100
<BlancoD> Подскажите как регистрировать расширение файла на определённую программу?
<gogasan> Вот образец: http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8930/20120311124553.png
<gogasan> По поводу проигрывателя
<BlancoD> Если зайти в параметры системы>сведения о системе, то там есть раздел "приложения по умолчанию" и в нём можно выбрать программу для определённой группы файлов, но как выбрать не для группы файлов, а для определённого расширения. т.е.  например что-бы .jpg от
<BlancoD> крывался одной прогой а .gif другой?
<BlancoD> Кстати, что-то хромиум браузер посделнее время стал часто обновляться...
<shenmue> пкм - открыть программой - ставим галку
<shenmue> дейлик хромимума включи и он будет ежедневно обновляться
<BlancoD> shenmue, А это нормально что нету галочки? http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0311/h_1331442095_1262961_a48875be63.png
<shenmue> хм... этож гном3 =)
<BlancoD> А может можно как по другому зафичить расширение? Ну типа какой нибудь реестр файлов или через консольку как нибудь?
<Kyshtynbai> я знаю как в mc так сделать... а вот в наутилусе фиг знает.
<shenmue> убунту твик поставь
<BlancoD> так mc он же не на всю систему поменяет сопоставление файлов?
<Kyshtynbai> нет, только для mc
<Kyshtynbai> просто я юзаю именно mc как файловый менеджер, наутилус не часто открываю.
<BlancoD> Убунту твик кстати стоит =) щас полезу поисчу в нём
<shenmue> а так в gconf  всё
<BlancoD> В убунту твик налол, в гконф не могу найти.
<BlancoD> Буду юзатб убунту твик пожалуй =)
<BlancoD> спасибо за помощь!
<fx_> Пиривет всем опять я
<brestows> всем привет :) в этот рабочий день :(
<fx_> brestows: нас тут так много
<brestows> fx_: ты тоже делаешь вид присутствия на работе ?
<fx_> нее
<fx_> пытаюсь гребанную кодировку в nginx настроить
<fx_> |rapidsp|: ку
<|rapidsp|> re
<fx_> |rapidsp|: ты nginx настраивал когданить?
<mva> fx_: спрашивай сразу вопрос
<|rapidsp|> fx_: нет
<fx_> mva: nginx не в какую не отдает utf8
<mva> откуда такой вывод?
<fx_> Accept-Charset:windows-1251,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.3
<fx_> из хедеров
<mva> и?
<fx_> charset в конфиги прописывал где только можно)
<fx_> один фиг вот так идет
<mva> я не понял, в чём выражена неотдача utf8
<fx_> ну
<fx_> файл в utf, а открываешь через браузер он пытается открыть через win-1251
<mva> проблема в браузере, не?
<mva> mva@node0 ~ % curl -I mva.name 2>/dev/null | zld
<mva> http://q.zash.se/798d89bb.txt
<mva> >> Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
<mva> и всё прекрасно  вюникоде отдаётся
<mva> *в ю
<mva> может ты скажешь адрес сайта, где у тебя не отдаётся юникод?
<fx_> http://56e.ru/static/index.html
<fx_> у меня вот нет
<fx_> странно
<mva> >> Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
<fx_> в ff нормально
<fx_> в хроме кракозябры
<fx_> О_о
<mva> всё в порядке
<mva> посмотри настройки автодетекта кодировки в хроме
<Resager> я тож вижу строку "fgfdsgfроаорп"
<fx_> :-)вот я дибил
<fx_> спасибо огромное)))))
<tagezi> всем привет
<gogasan> Посоны, подскажите редактор для хтмл под убунту с сорцами чтобы под арму скомпилить можно было
<mortuary> арму?)
<gogasan> armel, блин
<mortuary> кто это?
<gogasan> Эм...
<gogasan> $ uname -p
<gogasan> armv7l
<gogasan> вот
<mortuary> а gedit тебе не по нраву?
<gogasan> Я теги не могу все в голове держать
<mortuary> bluefish например
<gogasan> А переключаться на коно с маном не вариант - система тупит
<gogasan> *окно
<gogasan> Ок
<mortuary> помоему умеет подсказывать
<gogasan> Спасибо. О. В репозитории есть
<mortuary> можно сразу забабахать netbeans) но если у тебя система тупит, то может быть не поворотливым)
<fx_> эм а помойму теги в хтмл html,head,meta,title,body,h1-6,span,div и все впринципе
<mortuary> мало же
<fx_> ну header footer
<mortuary> ну img
<mortuary> ну параграфы)
<mortuary> ну списки)
<fx_> ну ссылки
<mva> хидер и футер - не теги
<mva> а тегов в хтмл под 200
<mva> и впринципе, в теории я все помню
<fx_> большинство редактируеются в css
<mva> по крайней мере согласно какого-то древнего теста
<mva> пройденного года три назад
<fx_> ну почему
<fx_> span div)
<fx_> теже самые b u s i
<fx_> strong)
<mortuary> давайте еще поговорим о том, чем стронг отличается от i :D
<User715[web]> хай
<fx_> от b
<fx_> i курсив =)
<mortuary> да, болд же)
<mva> User715[web]: ты что-то хотел?
<fx_> не че страшного если материнскую плату к стене на саморезы привернуть?
<mva> случится апокалипсис
<mortuary> блин nuvola здохла после переименования гугловского..
<mva> О_о
<gogasan> Посоны, а чтобы сразу изменения было видно? Или только f5? :D
<User715[web]> а че такое Дебиан?
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<propellerdnk> не нашел в руководстве КАК настраивать "почтовую службу" или не знаю как правильно назвать (конверт вверху справа возле символа клавиатуры)  11.10 система установлена -  http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<propellerdnk> не понимаю что такое так "трансляция"  например, как ее использовать
<User715[web]> я ваще пароль забыл
<propellerdnk> не заню где можно прочитать про возможности и как настраивать
<propellerdnk> щас на  этот канал выхожу через пиджин, а как выходить через "чат" не могу сообразить (
<propellerdnk> та даже в пиджине не получается настроить так что-бы при запуске автоматом входил в эту комнату - каждый раз приходится прописывать #UBUNTU-RU
<User921[web]> меня ваще банят
<User921[web]> а что лучше убунту или дебиан?
<propellerdnk> не могу ничего ответить -  я в линуксе чайник  полнейший
<|rapidsp|> User921[web]:  ubuntu
<kashel_> всем привет
<kashel_> у меня проблема с утсановкой игр с ПлейДеб , начинает грузится пакет , и выкидывает системное сообщение "вы питетесь загрузить не двереные пакети Э
<kashel_> что ето может быть
<mva> прям так и пишет?
<mva> и да, это значит что криво ставишь
<User921[web]> |rapidsp|: а почиму
<hrebik_> как зарегистрировать свок никнейм на канале
<hrebik_> ???
<hrebik_> жывые есть ?
<Resager> hrebik_: есть
<amigo> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<hrebik_> ну я ето уже сделал
<hrebik_> с Pidgin немогу писать
<Resager> значит автоматически он не вводит пароль
<hrebik_> почему у меня режым +v ?
<hrebik_> ничего нарушыть я еще неуспел
<SergeyIT> hrebik_, с веба зашел
<hrebik_> lf c ytuj
<hrebik_> сори
<hrebik_> да снего
<SergeyIT> это был ответ
<hrebik_> NickServ потверждает что я вошел под своим ником
<hrebik_> (10:31:20) NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as hrebik.
<SergeyIT> ты дважды на канале, через пидгин и веб
<hrebik_> да дважди
<hrebik_> просто с пидгина писать немогу
<hrebik_> уже тлько с веба
<hrebik_> может модеры подскажут
<SergeyIT> hrebik_, а где вопрос?
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь сегодня испытывал проблемы с подключением Skype?
<Irvingel> у меня не входит сейчас
<SergeyIT> The_BROS, 1.5 года никаких проблем со скайпом... просто не заходил )
<The_BROS> <SergeyIT> как один из вариантов решения))
<hrebik_> нету проблем зашел успешно
<The_BROS> <Irvingel> аналогично
<Irvingel> тоже зашел уже
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: поставил я 12.04
<hrebik_> SergeyIT : как сюда зайти с пидгина
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, и как?
<hrebik_> ???
<Irvingel> TheFalkorr: и как оно?)
<TheFalkorr> пара глюков и поломанных плагинов к компизу
<TheFalkorr> а так норма
<KEHT7> Всем привет
<TheFalkorr> альт таб поломали - не показывает все окна
<The_BROS> <Irvingel> а у меня долго висит, а потом пишет P2P connect failed
<TheFalkorr> скейл тоже
<TheFalkorr> только по текущему столу
<hrebik_> SergeyIT  как зайти сюда с пидгина ?
<KEHT7> подскажите как создать флешку с дистрибутивом Ubuntu для установки на нетбук ?
<The_BROS> <TheFalkorr> как быстродействие и нагрузка на железо по сравнению с 11.04?
<Irvingel> The_BROS: у меня долго оч думал, потом подключилось
<TheFalkorr> по сравнению с 11.04 даже 11.10 бстрее
<TheFalkorr> нагрузки метров на 300 меньше в работе, чем было в 11.10
<TheFalkorr> гораздо плавнее идет графика
<TheFalkorr> запуск прог тоже без лага в 5 секунд
<The_BROS> <TheFalkorr> но у меня 11.04 на Гноме 2. Юнити ведь по-тяжелее будет?
<TheFalkorr> с каких пор юнити тяжелее?
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, сейчас по скорости допилили неплохо
<Irvingel> унити или гном 3 ?
<KEHT7> подскажите как создать флешку с дистрибутивом Ubuntu для установки на нетбук ?
<hrebik_> народ у кого то есть проблеми с входом на кнанал с Pidgin ?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: починят компиз и будет радость
<TheFalkorr> !faq | hrebik_  вторая ссылка же
<ubuntuhelp> hrebik_  вторая ссылка же: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<SergeyIT> hrebik_, создай экаунт, и подключись к чату
<TheFalkorr> и флеш менее тормозной
<hrebik_> <SergeyIT> я уже создал аккаунт , но писать в чат с пидгина немогу
<hrebik_> SergeyIT непоявляеться поле для ввода текста
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, коприз уже полчаса работает, не падает )
<The_BROS> <KEHT7> на какой системе будешь создавать?
<SergeyIT> hrebik_, ну так влючай руки... поле закрыл видимо
<KEHT7> <The_BROS> win 7 на нет буке стоит
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: да не падучесть
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: а скейл и альттаб
<TheFalkorr> работают только на текущем столе
<TheFalkorr> а не на всех
<hrebik_> SergeyIT я в настройках ничего нетрогал
<hrebik_> на ChanServ i NickServ оно есть а на канале нету
<SergeyIT> hrebik_, было один раз такое, как восстановил не помню
<hrebik_> SergeyIT )))) жаль
<The_BROS> <KEHT7> для Windows миллион программ для этих целей. Google в помощь. В Ubuntu - Unetbootin
<hrebik_> SergeyIT и причём ето у меня на всех канал
<hrebik_> SergeyIT заходил на другие канали тоже самое нету поля для ввода еткста
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: это спецзащита на канале. от тех, кто не знает где на клаве буква Э
<The_BROS> <TheFalkorr> а что HUD реально полезная вещь или наоборот?
<SergeyIT> The_BROS, может кому и надо
<The_BROS> <SergeyIT> понятно. А Unity уже доработали по сравнению с первым релизом? Удобство работы я имею в виду.
<SergeyIT> The_BROS, первого релиза я не видел
<skysonne> ребята, кто 12.04 опробовал?.. как впечатления? стоит ли устанавливать, или же сплошное разочарование?.. а если все-таки стоит, то лучше с нуля, аль можно обновиться с 11.10?
<The_BROS> <skysonne> с нуля всегда было безопаснее. Потрать больше времени и спи спокойно, дорогой товарищ.
<hrebik> всем привет
<SergeyIT> skysonne, не стоит, с такими вопросами
<hrebik> всем привет
<skysonne> хмм... а что значит "с такими вопросами"?..
<fx_> skysonne: ну те намекнули что ты нуб
<skysonne> fx_: ну, в линуксе я может и не профи... но пользуюсь уже не первый год...) просто любопытно, чего ждать от новой версии, и стоит ли тратить время на переустановку и допиливание...
<hrebik> SergeyIT:  я наконец розобрался
<hrebik> вотсановил  поле
<SergeyIT> hrebik, и хорошо
<hrebik> как обращаться к тебе в чате ?
<hrebik> виделить твой ник ?
<SergeyIT> skysonne, я тоже не профи, но инфы полно в форуме, хотя бы...
<SergeyIT> hrebik, первые буквы имени и TAB
<hrebik> привет
<hrebik> и что
<hrebik> ничего с етого не виходит
<fx_> hrebik:
<fx_> hrebik: какой клиент?
<skysonne> SergeyIT, мда,,, читал...  но  и перед выходом 11.04 тоже много чего написали интересного... но вот разочаровался я и откатился к лтс. до выхода 11.10 так и сидел на 10-й версии. а на ноуте она у меня до сих пор стоит. помнится, в ранних обзорах, обещали, что у версии 12.04 т
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Failed!
<hrebik>  fx_ Pidgin
<SergeyIT> skysonne, так поставь второй системой и посмотри... я так делаю. (Основная 10.04 стоит на другом диске)
<TheFalkorr> иак.кажись можно и переходить на 12.04.пойду снесу 11.10 с харда, чтоб соблазна не было
<SergeyIT> и правильно )
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr у мя с кодировкой норм?
<baronos> хехе, юзвери, хотят юнити :D
<SergeyIT> нет
<skysonne> SergeyIT, ха, везет... а у меня вот жуткий дефицит места... основной комп использую как файловый сервер... а вот на стареньком нетбуке hp-mini 2133, переустановка довольно-таки геморойное дело... )
<SergeyIT> skysonne, это не "не везет", а неправильный подход к проблеме ;). Хочешь надежности - заботься сам об этом
<skysonne> SergeyIT, так и я не спорю...) опыт- сын ошибок трудных...)
<hrebik> р
<hrebik> fx_ пидгин
<hrebik> SergeyIT как в пидгине обращятся в чате
<SergeyIT> hrebik, телепатически )
<hrebik> SergeyIT :-D
<baronos> hrebik: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM и авторизуйся /msg nickserv identify PASS
<fx_> hrebik: пишешь первую букву ника и таб
<fx_> помойму так
<SergeyIT> baronos, да он не знает как на клаве набивать буковки )
<baronos> SergeyIT: о Боже:)
<fx_> у меня даже в миранде так
<baronos> hrebik: пиши baro и нажимай ТАБ
<hrebik> SergeyIT: теперь понял
<hrebik> baronos: спс
<SergeyIT> hrebik, ты в какой класс ходишь?
<hrebik> SergeyIT: да просто непонял я сразу
<Resager> Блин, что за дела, уже наверное 3-ю проблему описываю на рускоязычном форуме по убунте, мне не отвечают и в результате решаешь пробелму сам.
<hrebik> SergeyIT: просто в X-Chatе  ето проще делаеться
<SergeyIT> hrebik, не знаю, я мышой ник переношу
<|rapidsp|> Resager: ключевое слово - "решаешь" :)
<SergeyIT> Resager, будь проще - не задавай вопросы ;)
<Resager> |rapidsp|: ключевое здесь "никто не помогает"))
<|rapidsp|> Resager: так тебе нужна помощь или решение проблемы? :)
<Resager> SergeyIT: хм.. все к тому и сводится в конечном счете)
<Resager> ну теоритически решение проблемы)
<|rapidsp|> цель достигнута! :)
<Resager> Просто я не чувствую себя таким уж знатоком линукса, чтобы самому решать сложные вопросы, но они сами как-то решаются мною... понять не могу как так)
<SergeyIT> Resager, все уже задано/отвечено до нас
<User912[web]> народ, кто подскажет, почему убунту дисками громко стрекочет при обращении к hdd?? второй системой windows7 стоит - там бесшумно сравнительно, кучу форумов перечитал, но не нашел ничего вразумитеольного
<SergeyIT> User912[web], а какие еще симптомы?
<fx_> у меня наоборот
<fx_> винда хрустит
<fx_> линукс нет
<Resager> SergeyIT: ну так то да, но встречаются вопросы, которые никто всети не решал ввиду их специфичности. Но уонечно же редко)
<User912[web]> больше ничего, только шум, во-первых напрягает немного, во-вторых, как бы диск не испортился (если шум - значит износ возможен быстрый), думал изменить aam настройки у жесткого, но вопрос всетаки изначально почему у убунты ромче робит
<SergeyIT> Resager, так в этом случае маловерятно, что кто то ответит
<Resager> User912[web]: найди софтину, котора япокажет какой процесс использует диски
<User912[web]> хорошо, у кого-нибудь стоит убунта на ноутбуке (hdd 2,5 - размер) - все в порядке с диском? - появление бэдов и т.д... нечитаемых файлов или еще что-то?
<Resager> Это не от системы зависит же
<Resager> Вообще никаким боком
<SergeyIT> User912[web], нормально работает на нетбук
<fx_> User912[web]: +1
<User912[web]> >>Это не от системы зависит же - мало ли.... может драйвера у макрософтников какие-то более щедащие... или особенности файловых систем....
<fx_> User912[web]: забей
<User912[web]> ха-ха )) спасибо )
<Resager> User912[web]: у меня, например абсолютно наоборот было
<fx_> работает- не лезь
<Resager> fx_: да нет, лучше уж разобраться, все правильно парень делает.
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: норм
<TheFalkorr> ну чтож.все работает
<TheFalkorr> даже фф быстро пашет
<TheFalkorr> хотя хромыч удобней и привычней
<TheFalkorr> но фф тож подтянулось
<User912[web]> насчет журналирования...  если система стоит на ext4, включено журналирование... и нна диске появляются выбитые сектора... то система по автомату все восстановит (я про убунту 11.10) или же надо что-то в ручном режиме делать, чтоб восстановить.
<User912[web]> просто если делитанты в этом деле, то стоит ли вообще жирналирование оставлять или отключить для увеличения быстродействия, если все равно не умеем пока восстанавливать и проще из образа целоком восстановить раздел
<SergeyIT> User912[web], что у тебя за задачи, что так мучаешься?
<User912[web]> повысить надежность и ускорить работу системы...
<SergeyIT> User912[web], купи другое железо
<SergeyIT> User912[web], поставь другой дистрибутив
<User912[web]> купи другое железо - хочу для себя разобраться, чтоб оптимизировать работу файловой системы, ибо в дальнейшем хочу организовать файловый сервер чтоб не терялась инфа и работал оптимально
<fx_> вот кстати да
<fx_> как лучше сделать чтобы с домашнегго сервера фильмы смотреть на оффтопике
<fx_> кроме фтп
<fx_> при этом чтоб не перекачивать на оффтопик каждый разх
<User912[web]> типа как расшара чтоли? с сетевого диска сразу смотреть?
<baronos> у кого стабильный хром?
<TheFalkorr> а вы знали, что с помощью super+tab можно переключать приложения через ланчер в юнити?
<TheFalkorr> в общем юнити уже торт
<baronos> TheFalkorr: у тебя стабильный хром?
<TheFalkorr> да
<fx_> у меня стабильный
<baronos> TheFalkorr: help.ubuntu.ru так же выглядит http://goo.gl/cihgM
<fx_> еще и как оказалось уже старый
<[Raiden]> стабильный и новый звучало бы смешнее
<fx_> 17 верси была
<fx_> а терь 17 нова
<fx_> новая
<fx_> а че не так то?
<Micro8240> привет всем
<fx_> rtorrent лучший?
<TheFalkorr> http://itmag.es/z5Nk baronos
<fx_> как узнать через консоль какая версия нужного пакета есть в репозитории?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ну теперь я спокоен)
<TheFalkorr> ох ты.дропбокс стал менее прожорливым?Оо
<baronos> TheFalkorr: минус.ком обновил на 1,8 он какой то странный стал. ссылки на скрины с расширением .bin часто кидает.
<[Raiden]> fx_: apt-cache policy bash
<[Raiden]> Это если все доступные версии
<fx_> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> аили так ,  apt-cache show bash |grep Ver
<TheFalkorr> baronos: учитывая, что он только 1.7.98 версии...
<TheFalkorr> ссзб
<baronos> где ты там увидел 1,7,98)
<TheFalkorr> на расширениях
<[Raiden]> через убунтовский контрол центр можно понизить версию пакета? :)
<[Raiden]> софтваре центр т.е.
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/11/law/
<Irvingel> и все-же что сейчас лучше, юнити или гш?
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, кде
<Irvingel> пока что на 11.10 юзаю ГШ, на 12.04 пока не решил)
<Irvingel> кубунту ставить предлагаешь?)
<TheFalkorr> юнити
<TheFalkorr> гш шлак
<TheFalkorr> юнити торт
<TheFalkorr> особливо 5.4
<[Raiden]> если есть сомнения что комп потянет кубунту, можно ещё xfce.
<Irvingel> на 11.10 ГШ больше порадовал)
<Irvingel> хотя и юнити неплох)
<TheFalkorr> на 11.10 юнити только 4.28
<TheFalkorr> а на 12.04 5.4
<Irvingel> [Raiden]: xfce не понравился что-то, ставил на древний ноут, lxde поприятнее показался
<[Raiden]> тогда сам всё ставь и смотри )
<Irvingel> буду дома попробую 12.04 поставить) на офе уже выложена?
<SergeyIT> да
<[Raiden]> поставь убунту, с юнити, доставь гном шелл, пощупй и то и то , потом доставь кубунту-десктоп пакет и тоже пощупай
<[Raiden]> ну а потом решишь
<SergeyIT> если все не рухнет
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: в общем я перешел на 12.04
<[Raiden]> да врятли
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, не торопись - еще не вечер
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: поздно.я уже снес 11.10
<Irvingel> пробовал ставить на убунту кубунту-десктоп, напрягло много дублирующихся программ под разные окружения
<Irvingel> лучше уж 2 раздельных системы поставить
<[Raiden]> кде в общем при немного большем жоре ресурсов , дает больше свободы выбора по опциям. И решает из коробки больше задач. kate например  почти ide , для любого языка из коробки. гвенвиев с кипи плагинами умеет не только показывать как гномовский глаз
<[Raiden]>  ,но и слать на сервисы и  пакетно обрабатывать
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ещё эти кипи плагины встраиваются в кснапшот и скриншот можно заслать на веб прям из шотилки
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и так в общем апсолютно с каждым элементом входящим в кде - он будет функциональенй чем элемент из любого другого де
 * baronos бла бла бла, как всегда гш во всем виноват.
<[Raiden]> он наверное не особо виноват, и может многим его хватает
<[Raiden]> я не знаю )
<[Raiden]> Но функционально г3 с кде никак конкурировать не может
<[Raiden]> имхо )
<[X]Wolf> ðàçíèöà â CD è DVD â ÷åì?
<ubuntuhelp> [X]Wolf! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> виноват не гш, а реорганизация дизайна и видимо новые люди в проекте гном.  Ихнее де никогда особым функционалом не отличалось - где-то на грани необходимого.
<[Raiden]> А 3 версии деградировало года на 3-4 назад. Что со временем возможно восстановится
<[Raiden]> *а с 3
<[X]Wolf> разница в CD и DVD в чем?
<[X]Wolf> текст виден? =)))
<[Raiden]> да
<[X]Wolf> во =))) то не utf стоял =))
<[Raiden]> в двд версии можно выбрать ещё текст инсталл и пакетов побольше
<[X]Wolf> эм а если есть хароший инет то тобиш  двд лишний ? =)))
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да
<baronos> ага
<[Raiden]> хотя с другой стороны...
<[X]Wolf> в двс типа сразу все напичкано? кодеки шмобики... итд ??
<[X]Wolf> =)
<[Raiden]> если он хороший, то особой разницы нет сколько качать 700мб или полтора или 4
<Lex_Sh> проще докачать нужное после установки с CD
<[Raiden]> ...а текстовый установщик может и пригодится когда-нить
 * baronos ставит всегда альтернейт убунту с консолью, и потом ставит гном-десктоп который все кодеки сразу ставит.
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: кстать ты с сд ставил?
<[X]Wolf> так вот ище =))) на нетбук какой дистрибутив выбрать лудче? или лудче не из юбунты?
<[Raiden]> сложный вопрос.
<[X]Wolf> процессор Athom n450 озу 2гб =)
<[Raiden]> Я бы наверное выбрал lxde , панельку только в стиле вин95 выкинул бы.
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> ну юнити оно точно потянет
<[Raiden]> а так вообще любую можно
<Lex_Sh> или этот, как его
<Lex_Sh> облегчённый гном
<Lex_Sh> а, цинамон
<[Raiden]> юнити2д или гном фоллбек мб.
<[Raiden]> цинамон не облегченный ГШ , а измененный. Т.е. тоже самое
<Lex_Sh> о тридэ на таком пройе сложно думатб
<Lex_Sh> хотя, если там нетбук на ионе..
<Lex_Sh> проце*
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: у тя ритмбокс есть?
<Amblnb-> Это последовательное выполнение команд &&, а как одновременное делать?
<[X]Wolf> А это вот с драйверами как там они типа в дистрибутиве сразу?
<[Raiden]> короче, если нет задачи экономить батарейку - то пофиг :) Если есть,  то лхде , или все другие де которые умеют отключать композит или изначально 2д
<Lex_Sh> [X]Wolf: забусти без установки и узнаешь
<Lex_Sh> что работает а что нет
<Lex_Sh> п*
<[X]Wolf> показывает то все рбаотает =)
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, ритмбокс есть, а ставил я с флешки (11.10, потом источники менял)
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну просто интересно, эт бонус двд в виде гимпа и инскейпа, или дефолт
<TheFalkorr> в ритмбоксе у тя название покаж как отображается у проигрываемой песни
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, не, я двд версии никогда не ставлю
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну у мя ток двд версия и работает
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: всмысле установка.ток с двд с определенного юсб и без модема
<TheFalkorr> иначе зависнет
<TheFalkorr> хз в чем дело
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ритмбокс уже приехал 2,96?
<[X]Wolf> так а где в убунту посмотреть какие устройства не работают? на установленной уже
<TheFalkorr> 2.95.5
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: так покажешь скрин?
<baronos> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/rhythmbox/2.96/rhythmbox-2.96.news
<[X]Wolf> типа диспетчера устройст есть?
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, чего скрин?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ритмбокса
<[Raiden]> в убунте 12.04 снова будт ритмбокс?
<[Raiden]> по умолч.
<TheFalkorr> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96319758/Screenshot%20from%202012-03-11%2017%3A40%3A04.png
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: тип такого
<[Raiden]> dbus media server plugin improved again - :)
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, http://itmages.ru/image/view/451616/5e609c7
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: 404
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: нет такого скрина
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, http://itmages.ru/image/view/451616/5e609c7f
<baronos> TheFalkorr: http://i.minus.com/1331476150/o0747EyDfym9QrrI7mzn5A/ibnzvfAcdMTHDC.png
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: запусти ченить, чтоб нау плейн сменился на заголовок
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, а у меня нет ничего, музыкой не увлекаюсь )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: эт у тя ритм такой?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: угу
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: эт ты зряяя:)
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/952137 baronos отметься.у тя тож шрифт не помещяется
<baronos> ааа это проблема еще с 2,90
<TheFalkorr> baronos: вот и отметься:)чтоб решали
<Amblnb-> Самые сжатые шрифты, это тахома и дэжавю компактный.
<baronos> блиин плагин не работает(
<baronos> ложная тревога))
<mortuary> как в лисе воткнуть поиск гугла в адресной строке?
<baronos> вот если бы работал пиджин-скайп с эмпати в 12,04, я бы остался тут)
<mortuary> вылетело, блин
<mortuary> в общем как воткуть гугл поиск в адресной строке лисы?
<baronos> в 13 версии вроде работает поиск
<Lex_Sh> интересно, кутим с ним работает...
<baronos> с кем?
<Lex_Sh> с гномом
<baronos> ща проверю
<mortuary> baronos: 13?) у меня 10.0.2)
<Lex_Sh> в 0.3 вроде чтото упоминалось про интеграцию в гном
<baronos> mortuary: ну я как любитель всего не стабильного, говорю типа из будущего что вроде как работает. сейчас не проверю так как в убунту нахожусь. в дебиан зайду и точно скажу)
<fx_> че за ошибка ./configure: line 3082: syntax error near unexpected token `1.9.6'
<fx_> ./configure: line 3082: `AM_PATH_CPPUNIT(1.9.6)'
<mortuary> baronos: а что за репы, от 12.04?
<baronos> mortuary: я с сайта фф качал тупо архив
<mortuary> baronos: спасибо
<Lex_Sh> есть же ppa с найтли сборками
<TheFalkorr> у кого юнити и 12.04 есть?
<Lex_Sh> если речь про фф
<mortuary> Lex_Sh: про него
<[Raiden]> mortuary: about:config , ищешь keyword.URL , и вбиваешь анпример это:
<[Raiden]> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=
<Lex_Sh> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<baronos> Lex_Sh: 0,2,80 это и есть 0,3 кутим?
<Lex_Sh> хм
<Lex_Sh> в убунте я хз какие там версии
<Lex_Sh> но вроде должен быть он
<Lex_Sh> 0.2 вообще давно забросили
<Lex_Sh> он просто ещё бета
<baronos> Lex_Sh: qutim 16 hours ago
<baronos> Successfully built
<TheFalkorr> у кого юнити с 12.04?отзовитесь
<Lex_Sh> а что интересует?)
<Lex_Sh> оно у меня третьей системой
<TheFalkorr> альт таб работает на все рабочие столы, или только на текущий
<mortuary> Raiden: Божественно, а подсказывать он не умеет?
<Lex_Sh> хм
<Lex_Sh> ща ребутнусь проверю
<[Raiden]> mortuary: По истории воода умеет только - скорее всего. Или я просто не знаю.
<[Raiden]> в строке поиска  умеет подсказывать
<[Raiden]> и не только для гугла
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты в гном багтрекере зареган?
<TheFalkorr> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<baronos> TheFalkorr: угу
<Lex_S> TheFalkorr: тока на текущем
<Lex_S> хотя я юнити ещё не настраивал у себя
<Lex_S> тока хлам лишний снёс
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/952172 Lex_S отметься
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: эт не настраиваемо.так просто
<TheFalkorr> ибо через хрен знает какой плагин работает
<mortuary> Raiden: а у меня только хистори кажет
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> это там регаться надо?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ну это ланчпад.стоило б зарегаться
<Lex_S> )э
<[Raiden]> mortuary: в строке ввода да, я говорил про строку поиска
<[Raiden]> хотя может я чего-то перенастроил. Я уже не смогу вспомнить сколько текущему профил юфф времени
<[Raiden]> )
<mortuary> [Raiden]: скорее всего, по деволту в поиске тоже не алоэ
<[Raiden]> с фф3 или с фф4
<mortuary> хм... судя по всему это минт эдишин вообще ))
<Lex_S> TheFalkorr: отметился
<Lex_S> вроде
<[Raiden]> mortuary: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0311/h_1331467253_6744280_d57cfcba08.png
<TheFalkorr> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=NetworkManager baronos
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/952184 кстать отметьтесь все, кто может, чтобы пометить как настоящий
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а ты этот же баг вгони в багзиллу гнома
<Lex_S> в кедах лля этого есть отдельная опция
<Amblnb-> [Raiden]: Это чё за версия или там плагинов полно?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: или сам запили коммит
<fx_> пытаюсь сконфигурировать либторрент, вот что выдает http://pastebin.ru/ZNFG4Eog
<fx_> гугл говорит надо ставить libcppunit-dev, так уже поставил
<[Raiden]> Amblnb-: последний релиз. Плагинов не полно, но около 10 есть
<baronos> TheFalkorr: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671823
<baronos> сойдет?
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/952184 добавь мой комент отсюда еще
<TheFalkorr> чтоб знали что надо сделать
 * TheFalkorr устроил день баголова
<Amblnb-> [Raiden]: Тогда нет смылсла за ним гнатся, от плагинов он у меня вообще остановится )
<[Raiden]> Ну ,я не буду спорить. Я давно пользуюсь и успешно
<[Raiden]> вот те что включены http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0311/h_1331468089_3047449_db706855b8.png
<Amblnb-> Какрас то что меня заинтересовало и реализовано плагинами.
<baronos> TheFalkorr: нормуль https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671823 ?)
<[Raiden]> первоначально уменя была задача сделать из фф хотя бы примерный аналог оперы. Т.к. ущербный ифейс срау после неё бросается в глаза. И со временем оказалось что спиддиал тут прикольней и табмиксплюс позволяет вкладками рулить  лучше
<[Raiden]> и в общем слез с оперы окончательно )
<Resager> Хм... не могу найти где  отключить - при загрузке (а сейчас начало через каждые 5 минут вылазить) сообщение "Маломеста на диске" "На разделе <имя раздела> осталось слишком мало места" - как убрать?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: могу свой пароль и логин дать от багзилы, он все ровно не на основной почте.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: да не.
<Amblnb-> Я тоже юзал и оперу и лису, навешал на лису всего что нужно, но потом пришлось перейти на хром, бо он переносит плагины и вкладки на себе гораздо лучше. А щас опера и лиса восновном для проверок отображения страниц. Зато пустыми видно как у обыч
<Amblnb-> ного хомяка.
<TheFalkorr> у мя в лисе ток адблок включен
<TheFalkorr> и минус асширение
<Resager> у меня вообще у матери на винде опера себя ведет не адекватно
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/11/bigbang/
<mortuary> а фф синкать аддоны не умеет до сих пор?
<bosyi> в 11 версии как раз рализовали вроде
<Lex_S> TheFalkorr: а вот в третьегноме альтраб на все столы
<Lex_S> альт-таб*
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ессесно.там другой альтаб
<baronos> не бывать гном3 на убунту устойчивым и рабочим.
<Lex_S> )
<Lex_S> ну я так, на всякий
<TheFalkorr> балин
<TheFalkorr> пусть чинят скейл быстрее
<TheFalkorr> я к нему привык
<[Raiden]> бывают иногда платформозависимые оддоны
<[Raiden]> хот можно сделать конечно синькалку поумней
<Resager> как узнать принадлежность окна определенному процессу?
<[Raiden]> заголовок есть?
<Resager> да, я моуг прочесть
<Resager> окно существует в данный момент. статично
<Resager> Unity у меня
<_d4vid> re..
<[Raiden]> ps aux |less  не хватает что бы понять?
<Resager> эм, там же командная строка
<Resager> а 1 процесс может иметь много окон
<Resager> и если бы в имени окна было имя процесса, я бы определил)
<Resager> А просто список процессов ничего не нает
<Resager> *не дает
<[Raiden]> тоже верно, но если речь про 1 процесс,  т по названию не получится? :)
<Resager> нет, окно с именем "Мало места на диске" я хз как по этому определить процесс)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Resager> Кто в убунте создает окна? Текущая DE?
<[Raiden]> Resager: погугли про xwininfo
<Resager> окей
<[Raiden]> но можно подойти к вопросу и по другому. Например погулит ькак отключить нотификаию о месте на дисках
<[Raiden]> что в юнити за то отвечает я не знаю
<bosyi> юнити няшка
<[Raiden]> да в общем согласен. )  Правда у всех этих няшек есть такой же недостаток , как в сериале горец
<[Raiden]> нужен только один
<Resager> да меня не один DE не устраивает) к юнити привыкнуть пришлось)
<Resager> И таки не нашел, даже та утилитку по окну дает инфу не ту
<Resager> надо будет копать глубже, запуск скриптов при старте и что делается при монтировании дисков =\
<[Raiden]> Resager: xwininfo -all |grep Process
<[Raiden]> и кликай по нужному окну
<Resager> блин, я уго уже закрыл.. ладно, попробую когда появится)
<Resager> Спасибо)
<[Raiden]> попробуй на любом другом )
<Resager> ну ID выдает)
<Resager> таки годнота!
<bosyi> то что wine дает иконку свою, а не приложения которое ты запустил это норма?
<[Raiden]> да
<bosyi> не прикольно
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: ага.если ты ехе-тумбнайлер не поставил
<[Raiden]> найдешь как это помнять - крикни
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Пойду померзну на улицу.
<bosyi> да ехе тумбналер стоит вроде. щас проверю
<bosyi> он нужен для наутилуса вроде. а я имею ввиду запуженные приложения
<mortuary> все хотел спросить никто не сталкивался с пробленой синхронизации папки дропбокса расположенной на ntfs разделе?
<TheFalkorr> не
<TheFalkorr> нет раздела - нет проблем
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: все таки юнити завис - пытался из даша запустить проги, а они не запускаются
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: чеж ты его так довел
<TheFalkorr> кстать зачем тебе даш?
<mortuary> все больше пользуюсь юнити и все больше хочу перелесть на гш)
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, это не я (. Хотел синаптик запустить, а он не хочет...
<baronos> mortuary: wellcome to the gnome-shell :)
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, в 2д - нормально
<bosyi> лично мое впечетление что 2д работает медленнее 3д)) в 2д видно как загружаются иконки в даше,
<mortuary> baronos: у меня к сожалению на рабочей машине не тянет полноценный гш, вот фелбэк юзаю)
<bosyi> хотя сейчас у себя тоже даш поклацал, также заметно как рисуются иконки
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, Dash home (колесо) в панели лаунчера...
<SergeyIT> bosyi, но багов в 3д существенно больше пока
<bosyi> SergeyIT, с юнити как раз уже давно проблем нет. работает как часы. hud не пользуюсь.
<baronos> purge apparmor и нет багов :)
<bosyi> самый знойный баг в юнити еще с прошлых версий это не корректное отображение расскладки клавиатуры
<User850[web]> помогите поставить видео драйвер скайп lizerterver
<User850[web]> помогите поставить видео драйвер скайп lizerterver плиз народ
<_d4vid> Юзер850 цйто за драйвера?
<User850[web]> н видиа
<_d4vid> что за лизертервер?
<User850[web]> это скайп мой
<baronos> !q | User850[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User850[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<_d4vid> есть тимвивер?
<_d4vid> я бы помог
<User850[web]> кто может помоч поставить драйвер а то ппц разрешение
<User850[web]> есть
<_d4vid> врубай
<User850[web]> ща качну =)
<User850[web]> беда где взять по юбку =) хД
<_d4vid> ?
<User850[web]> у тя скайп есть?
<_d4vid> есть
<User850[web]> дай плиз
<User850[web]> даш не?
<_d4vid> дам
<User850[web]> или сам меня добавь я отблагодарю яндексом =)
<User850[web]> lizerterver
<_d4vid> ok
<User850[web]> ;le
<User850[web]> ;le
<User850[web]> жду
<User850[web]> ну ты где?
<User850[web]> ау отзавись
<bosyi> в чем отличие маршрутизатора от точки доступа? только тем что в первом есть еще и возможность подключать проводом компютеры?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, а тебе что надо?
<bosyi> сам не знаю. а как их перепрошивать? точки доступа? по воздуху?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, покупай маршрутизатор - иногда провод полезен
<bosyi> есть он у меня уже. хочу n скорость wifi
<bosyi> читаю коментарии и пишут что ТД без функции роутера? тоесть там не будет сети между подключившимися устройствами?
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-то знает, как в vsftpd разрешить смену директорий локальным юзерам?
<sharikoff> все знают
<sharikoff> и молчат гады
<SergeyIT> я не знаю (
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: молчи как будто знаешь
<SergeyIT> и гадом буду )
<sharikoff> ну.. как без этого
<sharikoff> подозреваю все дело в чруте
<sharikoff> ментально проецирую строчки....
<SergeyIT> значит главный гад - это чрут
<sharikoff> chroot_local_user is set to YES....
<sharikoff> все.. выдохся.. третий глаз закрылся
<fx_> есть кто любит vim ?
<Kyshtynbai> Да
<fx_> Kyshtynbai: =) хорошо им пользуешся?
<Kyshtynbai> Шариков, да, похоже в чруте дело, спасибо!
<Kyshtynbai> fx_: ну таг... мне хватает)
<fx_> долго учился?
<sharikoff> 7 лет в шаолине
<sharikoff> мастер вима
<Kyshtynbai> Да как-то не особо, это ж тектовый редактор а не ядерная физика...
<Resager> Владение вимом - 80 лвл
<fx_> красавчеги
<TheFalkorr> вимстерство
<TheFalkorr> fx_: распечатай себе шпору по виму
<fx_> у меня новый метод списывания
<fx_> я заношу данные в мозг и списываю оттуда
<fx_> schedule = watch_directory_1,5,5,"load_start=~/rtorrent/url/films/*.torrent, d.set_directory=~/rtorrent/films/"
<fx_> что означают 5ки
<fx_> одна время через которое опрашивает папку
<fx_> а другая
<baronos> ппц qt приложения при ресайзе окон тормозят безбожно.
<Hariec>  baronos Все летает
<Hariec> Может это kwin
<baronos> у меня гном3)
<Hariec> baronos: qtgraphicssystem ?
<baronos> эт что за зверь такой?)
<User269[web]> Ребята, здравствуйте! На Kubuntu 11.10  в плеере Amarok я удалил все виджеты с гл.экрана. А сейчас вернуть их не получается. Пробовал полностью удалить плеер с настройками и снова закачать - не помогло. снимок экрана: http://i32.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0311/9c/3034099031504
<fx_> schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/user/torrent_auto_load/*.torrent
<fx_> что неправильно
<TheFalkorr> User269[web]: настройки плеера в домашней директории.либо в .config либо в .kde
<fx_> Wrong number of arguments. либо Missing closing quote.
<User269[web]> Я удалил папку Amarok из .KDE, но всё осталось по-прежнему.
<User269[web]> Какие ещё есть варианты?
<user1> после ресайза раздела с виндой граб его не видит. это можно починить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм а у всех в unity 2d не работет вызов(поиск приложений) по сочетанию клаишь win+a?
<[v-8]_jupiter> в unity 3d попробовал работет
<baronos> TheFalkorr: пробовал скрипт для вичат'а гугл-транслейт? (я конечно понимаю, что с англ у тебя нормально, но все же :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: у раз понимаешь, то ответ очевиден:)
<TheFalkorr> мне оно и в подорожник не вкурилось
<baronos> хехе)
<TheFalkorr> а кхалиси крутая
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здесь что unity 2d никто не пользуется)?
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: кто пользуется - того нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Плохо
<Kyshtynbai> А чем конкретно юнити 2д от 3д отличается?
<TheFalkorr> одно на компизе, другое на кутях+куэмэль с примесью метасити
<TheFalkorr> у кхала дрого такой покерфейс по всему лицу
<zgr> [v-8]_jupiter: да, не работает и S+w и Alt+Shift+tab
<TheFalkorr> zgr: ну эти сочетания компиза
<TheFalkorr> zgr: а в юнити 2д нет компиза
<zgr> зато есть метасити
<TheFalkorr> и ее можно заменить на что угодно.но метасити не обязана обладать компизовским плагином экспо
<zgr> метасити - оконный менеджер, а unity-2d - de
<fx_> какой фтп сервер лучше?
<zgr> btw я не возмущался, что эти штуки в 2д не работают, мне они не нужны, но я уверен что появятся
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4wQpEgriGc
<TheFalkorr> не ну эт передоз арбузами. гугл мап мейкер (создание и редактирование карт пользователями, чтоб в гугломапах можно было дополнть карты) даже для антарктиды есть.но для рашки пока не работает
<fx_> как воспроизводить видео с сервера
<Resager> что значит с сервера? Скачать - воспроизвести, качать и воспроизводить одновременно.
<fx_> ну скорее второе
<fx_> стоит у меня вот сервер
<fx_> там есть видео
<Resager> ну ставишь там апач, ставишь флэшплер + HTML - страничку, заходишь с клиенской, играешь
<fx_> стоит домашни пк и хочет смотреть с сервера, но при этом перед этим не качать всебя
<Resager> Можно вообще замутить полноценный сайтец, туда впилить скрипт для генерирования HTML страницы из списка видяшек (такой я себе буду делать через месяц)
<Resager> МОжно потоковое видео на вафлю рассылать, но ИМХО не нужно
<fx_> помоему vlc умеет проигрывать с фтп
<Resager> угу. это тож можно
<fx_> а вот lightalloy чет не хочет
<TheFalkorr> fx_: а его разве портировали?
<fx_> да он вроде нативный
<[Raiden]> многие спрашивают как глобал меню вырубить
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unsettings-tool-to-disable-global-menu.html#more
<[Raiden]> теперь в твикере есть
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, как в Oneric модули для rhythmbox подключать?
<jlewka> чего от не работает старый способ...
<baronos> кидать надо ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/plugins/
<baronos> но надо и учитывать то что плагины должны иметь поддержу 2,90
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: зайти в плагинс и включать
<jlewka> baronos, спасибо) а я все его в gnome2 пихал...
<baronos> jlewka: но учти плагины не рабоыие старые, от силы штук 5-10 можно насобирать сейчас под 2,90 и выше.
<jlewka> ну, буду надеятся на лучшее)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а еще плагины сами собраны
<baronos> TheFalkorr: трея нет там, но я его нашел, и проверил на 2,95,5 полет нормальный)
<[koshka]> приветы
<[koshka]> а ну знатоки с++ есть ?
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], ку, дилетанты только
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: не.нима
 * [koshka] спрятала Ская в коробку
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: и вообще ты игру престолов читала/смотрела?
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr, ты меня даже с 8 марта не поздравил ><
<TheFalkorr> я скай шредингера:)
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: а ты меня с 23 поздравляла?!
<[koshka]> да я вроде заходила в чатик
<[koshka]> писала
<Sergey_IT> в тапки?
<Resager> ыы
<[koshka]> Resager,  напиши в аську мне )
 * TheFalkorr пригрозил [koshka] газеткой
<Resager> [koshka]: сейчас, зайду в асю
<Resager> TheFalkorr: тапком же, тапком)
<[koshka]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<staff_nowa> всем привет, как можно узнать инфу о сертификате openssl, т.е. срок годности и так далее
<staff_nowa> !openssl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='openssl'
<alexgin> Привет! стоит убунту ультимейт что надо дописать при добавлении в автозапуск чтобы приложение запускалось на другом рабочем столе
<baronos> наверно на #ubuntu-ultimate знают
<TheFalkorr> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<Sergey_IT> alexgin, http://despicere.blogspot.com/2010/06/blog-post.html
<alexgin> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> alexgin, это не я, а гугл
 * [koshka] пнула TheFalkorr 
 * TheFalkorr пригрозил газеткой
 * [koshka] нагадила в тапок TheFalkorr 
<[koshka]> h@h@h@ ;D
<andrex> мдя
 * TheFalkorr ткнул [koshka] носиком в тапок со словами: кто это сделал?кто это сделал?
<[koshka]> andrex, что такое? )
<[koshka]> у нас с ним взаимная любовь ;)
<[koshka]> правда, Скай?
<andrex> ну это и так понятно
<andrex> кстати привет
<[koshka]> привет
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr, кстати, на нетбуке управление яркостью опять заработало
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: во
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: вот он тебе нужен
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: вот ты ему нужен
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr, зачем?
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: ты юнитидвадист
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr, сейчас я в юнити
<[koshka]> ща я ворвусь с убунты
<baronos> зачем склонять убунту
<[koshka]> опа
<[koshka]> еще и не с первого раза зашло
<TheFalkorr> baronos: к чему склонять, о одинокий вьюнош
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: фе.у мну убунта круче
 * [koshka] дала пня TheFalkorr
<[koshka]> я и не спорю, что у тебя круче
 * TheFalkorr посадил [koshka] под домашний арест
<baronos> TheFalkorr: убунта, убунты, и так далее, она же не склоняемая)
<[koshka]> у меня ваще древняя
<[koshka]> Linux cat 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:54:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<[koshka]> Resager: я тут )
<Resager> [koshka]: я думал там)
<[koshka]> ща только тебя в аське найду
<[koshka]> а то че то она у меня тут здесь
<Resager> ага) я 49-й в списке)
<[koshka]> точно?
<Resager> После чувака с розовми волосами)
<wapmorgan> #test send message#
<wapmorgan> подскажите по установке времени скринсейва с помощью xset: xset s 60 60 - первая и вторая цифры за что отвечают?
<wapmorgan> читал маны на рус/англ, там говорилось, что вторая - время смены рабочего стола, а первая - включения скринсейва. Растолкуйте.
<[Raiden]> одна цифра  скринсейвер, вторая скорее всего гашение монитора через DPMS
<[Raiden]> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Display_Power_Management_Signaling
<TheFalkorr> Linux Laptop 3.2.0-18-generic-pae #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 2 22:11:12 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<TheFalkorr> [koshka]: :-Р
<[koshka]> ой ну все ваще )
<[koshka]> vir0id: ;)
<vir0id> [koshka] привет. Сколько лет и сколько зим =)
<vir0id> [koshka] рад тебя видеть
<[Raiden]> ой, ну ваще (с)
<fx_> как правильно маску написать для ProFTPD, чтобы пускало только с 192.168* Allow from 192.168.*.* ????
<TheFalkorr> fx_: man /24
<TheFalkorr> хотяяя
<TheFalkorr> тебе /16 надо
<[koshka]> vir0id: приветик ) как твои дела ?
<[koshka]> TheFalkorr: ну да, это же ты не рад меня видеть )
<[koshka]> что даже с 8  марта не поздравил ><
<fx_> TheFalkorr: непонял
<TheFalkorr> 192.168.0.0/16
<TheFalkorr> будет твой диапазон
<vir0id> [koshka] как в кино! А обычно - в кино отлично =) Как ты?
<fx_> а почему 16?
<fx_> 192.168.1.232  в него входит?
<TheFalkorr> да
<TheFalkorr> 16 потому что 2 в степени 16 - 65536 адресов
<fx_> спасибо
<fx_> а как это называется то
<fx_> в манах нету)))
<TheFalkorr> маска подсети же
<TheFalkorr> subnet
<TheFalkorr> 256*256 адресов (твой диапазон) - это 2 в 16 адресов
<TheFalkorr> ВНЕЗАПНО
<TheFalkorr> но учти
<TheFalkorr> 192.168.0.0/8 - это не 2 в восьмой.это 2 в степени (32-8)
<TheFalkorr> fx_: то есть сколько?
<TheFalkorr> как будто это не нужео учить
<fx_> нас какойто херне учили
<fx_> но вот этого не было
<TheFalkorr> fx_: ну так ты сча запомни
<fx_> спасибо
<fx_> а на счет подсчетов у меня вот
<jlewka> как в oneric сделать так что бы программы при нажатии на крестик или на alt+f4 н акрывались а сворачивались=\
<jlewka> и зачем вообще этот oneric поставил =\
<fx_> http://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=919dfe4d5519d6e995f0adc7a4815b3a
<[Raiden]> можно убрать крестик
<[Raiden]> что бы было 2 кнопки
<jlewka> а f4 выдернуть?)
<[Raiden]> Ну, если в ваших юнитях хоткеи не меняются то можно )
<jlewka> хм.. а кнопку как убрать?)
<jlewka> а в 12.04 что стоит кстати?
<[Raiden]> в гном2 было бы так gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "minimize,maximize:"
<[Raiden]> может и сча работает
<jlewka> спасиб)))
<[Raiden]> или может сча ещё кто-то проснется
<[Raiden]> jlewka: сработало?
<jlewka> эм... ну я не пробывал эт команду... гуглю)
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> чем дальш тем меньше он мне нравиться(
<[Raiden]> мнений по поводу юнити масса  и положительных не очнь
<[Raiden]> но я личн оеперешел на кде
<jlewka> ну а я просот привык к гному... да и кроме юнити, этот 11.10 какой то глюченный помоему вышел=\
<[Raiden]> ачем тебе закрытие окна так не угодило?
<[Raiden]> в моем де просто как 2 байта переслать http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0311/h_1331487958_5260211_bbf4d747e7.png
<baronos> у меня в гном3 только одна кнопка закрыть окно и все)
 * tagezi думает, не сделать ли ему две кнопки "закрыть"? "закрыть окно" и "закрыть окно окончательно" )
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: ну бери убунту твик и убирай кнопку
<baronos> gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "minimize:close"
<baronos> и меняй как тебе угодно кнопки
<jlewka> мне не угодило, проблемы с видюхой,проблемы со скайпом,установка ubuntu-restricted-extras половину установленых приложений снесло,  rhythymbox не ест старые плагины ,  banshee, thunderbid...
<[Raiden]> мне тут подумалось. забавнй было бы стелать при нажатии на крестик выкидывание на другой стол )
<[Raiden]> д*
<jlewka> все не так тут(
<TheFalkorr> baronos: казалось бы откуда там метасити
<jlewka> baronos, спасибо)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ответь на вопрос. Для чего убирать закрытие окон?
<jlewka> а вот еще, alt-f10 окно расширяет, но потом не минимизирует...
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: org>gnome>desktop>wm>preference>button_layout
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: через dconf-editor
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: как строкой команду я уже не помню
<baronos> TheFalkorr: wm появилось в 12,04
<jlewka> [Raiden], привычка..  что многие окна в люсиде не закрывались а сворачивались...
<[Raiden]> jlewka: в общем, если у тебя юнити с эффектами, не 2д, то можно изменить хоткей закрытия так
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0311/h_1331488440_9671671_9543b8ebaa.png
<[Raiden]> в ccsm
<jlewka> [Raiden], ну я сделал проще, просто убрал кнопку закрытия)
<jlewka> крести
<[Raiden]> ок )
<jlewka> а хоткей смени... не совсем дурак же..
<[Raiden]> я к гному кстати тоже привык. Сначала ставил кеды как второе де и заходил иногда. Постепенно в общем переехал
<[Raiden]> привычки штука сложная )
<jlewka> угу(
<User347[web]> Ребят привет всем
<User347[web]> Подскажите насколько   безопасно  юзать  ветку  дебиан тестинг
<User347[web]> как то стремно немного  подключать обновления
<baronos> О_о на канале убунту спрашивать про тестинг дебиан?
<schneeflocke> User347[web], не бойся, все будет хорошо.
<jlewka> ну я бы не советовал к убнте подключать дебин тестинг...
<User347[web]> не я убунту не юзаю :)
<User347[web]> mint debian   юзаю  ,  может кто сидит на ветке тестинг , поэтому и спрашиваю
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User347[web]" свободен
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User347[web]" свободен
 * [koshka] пнула TheFalkorr
<User235[web]> Здоров, кто подскажет где скачать GRUB Legacy. И можно ли только его установить, хочется загрузчик поставить чтобы много ОС установить.
<bosyi> кто ответит?)
<[Raiden]> User235[web]: У тебя есть убунта?
<TheFalkorr> !grub | User235[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User235[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<TheFalkorr> User235[web]: почитай. он тоже умеет много ос
<[Raiden]> User235[web]: если нету, то почитай про grub4dos  :)
<User235[web]> линукс только в детстве видел, спросил кто загрузчика посоветует, подсказали GRUB Legacy, вот и забрел сюда
<[Raiden]> User235[web]: легаси - значит устаревший. В убунте есть такой. Только его поставить нельзя, придется минимальзую систему ставить
<[Raiden]> см то что я выше написал , тебе наверное оно нужно
<User235[web]> grub4dos
<[Raiden]> User235[web]: или так, много ос - это каких?
<User235[web]> ?
<[Raiden]> если среди многих твоих ос будет линукс, то там автоматом будет груб
<[Raiden]> в случае убунты груб2
<bosyi> ребята, пускай человек сначала скажет что ему конкретно нужно.
<bosyi> User235[web], что тебе нужно?
<[Raiden]> конкретно его нужно забанить, т.к. вопрос не про убунту )
<User235[web]> хочу установить насколько виндовсов Семерку, хр, 2000, ну и линук то наверно пока не надо... вот и чтобы при загрузке выбирать ну и самому там понастраивать выбор
<bosyi> значит банить
<[Raiden]> User235[web]: есть полно  загрузчиков как платных так и нет. И тебе надо на канало про виндовс.
<[Raiden]> @kban User235[web] вопросы не по теме
<[Raiden]> )
<User235[web]> Ясно, удачи))))
<andrex> опять не авторизовался
<[Raiden]> andrex: хуже, бот тупой [22:36:53] *ubuntuhelp* Error: User235 is not in #ubuntu-ru.
<sima_> Привет
<andrex> кавычки
<sima_> Люди, а есть кто 12.04 юзает?
<[Raiden]> я вижу что кавычки, экранировать пременне надо )
<bosyi> sima_, есть
<[Raiden]> переменные*
<sima_> Поставил Ambianse DS Blue, в найтстройках цвет шрифтов белый
<sima_> и фон тот-же
<[Raiden]> sima_: #ubuntu+1 -  на английском, там все с 12.04
<sima_> Также юзаю Cinnamon
<sima_> Окей, спасибо : )
<[Raiden]> Я не прогоняю , можешь и тут.
<[Raiden]> если цвет шрифта кривой, то в гном3 я думю только руками тему править
<[Raiden]> либо брать другую тему
<sima_> В темах всех такое
<sima_> Ну как всех, Ambianse DS Blue и цветовые вариации Ambianse
<sima_> Везде шрифты, фоны отличные
<sima_> В настройках фон светло-серый и цвет шрифта белый
<sima_> А на ubuntu+1 молчат : )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> можешь ещё форум попробовать. Там есть разделы по разным де и ещё где-то тема про тестовую версию убунты
<[Raiden]> у меня ещё не 12.04 и не гном )
<baronos> сиамон это не гном это нечто на кде похожее только на гтк3)
<sima_> Да у меня и в унити такая проблема есть : )
<sima_> Точнее изначально в унити появилась как к 12.04 обновился
<sima_> Думал в синамоне исправится, гном как никак : )
<[Raiden]> Ну, для кого как, для меня что гШ что сиамон или как там его - 1 фиг.
<[Raiden]> Немного претасовали элементы, дописали тройку раснирений и всё
<[Raiden]> ш*
<sima_> : )
<baronos> sima_: я под себя эту тему правил http://i.minus.com/ib0ITOXGtWGZtw.png
<sima_> baronos: Ну это похоже на дефолтную третьего гнома, да?
<baronos> нет это Ambianse DS Blue
<[Raiden]> покажи на шоте где проблема с текстом
<[Raiden]> может баронос подскажет что поправить )
<Anario> добрый день !! подскажите где DocumentRoot в apache!!! что то я немогу нигде найти этк строчку
<sima_> /etc/apache2/sites/enabled/default
<sima_> /etc/apache2/sitesenabled/default
<sima_> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sima_> Во
<sima_> Долбанный бекспейс
<sima_> А документ рут в var/www
<[Raiden]> Anario: тут чего-то есть https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<[Raiden]> поновей https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Anario> Пасиб вам
<sima_> А синамон таки удобнее)
<sima_> Но к верхней и боков панельке унитийной привык _-
<sima_> -_-
<[Raiden]> кодирую от юнити за 999.95
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], реклама запрещена
<[Raiden]> sima_: в синамоне если не убили возможность  ставить расширения, то вроде есть расширение док ,я правда ег овидел справа ,но наверное можно сделать и слева, будет капельку привычней , возможно
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: убил весь мой бизнес!
<[Raiden]> :)
<sima_> Та, это не интересно )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так опы придут и тебя убьют )
<andrex> он возрадится и убьёт того кто его убил, и так по кругу
<andrex> потом придёт грин и убьёт всех
<Sergey_IT> ... и скажет, что это хорошо
<baronos> хехе http://i.minus.com/1331503640/e6XucYOO4Vwib0MSO3mzTQ/iVpHsqsWlPNTt.png )
<[Raiden]> герои это тру )
<baronos> ага, ща карт и всякой гадости напихаю)
<o0ps> http://i.minus.com/1331503640/e6X │ Hariec
<KIRaPRO> привет всем! столкнулся с проблеммой в xubuntu  с компиляцией модуля ядра компилятор рукается на отсутствие части заголовочников и вправду некоторые файлы я вообще не нашел может кто подскажет рус.литературу или просто советами)))
<[Raiden]> текст ошибки покажи
<KIRaPRO> ipt.module.c:4:34: фатальная ошибка: include/linux/module.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
<KIRaPRO> компиляция прервана.
<sima_> Это прикол, но не пашет бекспейс
<sima_> Но он пашет
<sima_> >-<
<sima_> >_<
<sima_> В хромовском расширении работает, в пиджине и самом хроме - нет
<_d4vid> сима
<KIRaPRO> Райден пытался указывать явно но появляются новые не найденные файлы( пытался через -I /usr/src/папка с хедерами/include
<[Raiden]> могу сказать только, что дело не в пиджине
<_d4vid> сима привет
<_d4vid> сима ставь 11.10 и не парся ^
<KIRaPRO> А ты не мне писал((
<KIRaPRO> (
<[Raiden]> KIRaPRO: Хм, фиг знает. Может у тебя хидеры стоят не к текущему ядру?
<[Raiden]> версии совпадают?
<sima_> _d4vid, Привет
<sima_> Неее, не хочу 11.10
<KIRaPRO> да совпадают в src две папки с хидерами просто и генерик
<sima_> она тоже глючная
<sima_> сейчас проверим багу на унити
<KIRaPRO> тока вот версия странная у меня в uname -r  :3.0.0-12-generic
<[Raiden]> может в этом проблема , не знаю. Создай симлинк на хидеры с таким именем )
<[Raiden]> впервые вижу такую врсию )
<KIRaPRO> тоже пробовал но может просто криво пробовал)))
<KIRaPRO> скачивал с xubuntu неделю назад))
<[koshka]> оу оу =)
<KIRaPRO> на kernel.org не нашел такое ядро)))
<KIRaPRO> а какое последнее стабильное ядро v3 ???
<[Raiden]> 3.2.8
<KIRaPRO> может пересборка ядра поможет... там и новые хидеры скачаю
<KIRaPRO> спс
<[Raiden]> уже .9
<[Raiden]> у тебя какая хубунта? 11.10?
<KIRaPRO> быстро однако до 2.х добрались)))
<KIRaPRO> если память не изменяет это xubuntu 12 чета там щас гляну
<[Raiden]> lsb_release -dc
<KIRaPRO> да 11.10 oneiric
<KIRaPRO> А xubuntu  12.04
<[Raiden]> проблема то в какой? :)
<[Raiden]> короче попробуй слей отсюда ядро любое,  с именем твоего дистра. И потом попробуй набрать uname -r
<[Raiden]> больше идеи нет
<KIRaPRO> 11.10 сори затупил 12.04 просто последней качал вот и запутался, стоит 11.10
<[Raiden]> или поставь 12.04 по случаю )
<[Raiden]> хфце версия должна быть вполне стабильной
<[Raiden]> уже
<KIRaPRO> ))))
<KIRaPRO> ок
<[Raiden]> но может быть я не прав и дело не : в версии
<Nor8> Райден, а как же кубунту? ))) Ты забыл про нее? )))
<[Raiden]> человек юзер хубунты
<[Raiden]> и у меня к ней претензий особых нет
<Nor8> Ты по воскресеньям не обращаешь в свою ДЕ народ? ))))
<[Raiden]> я считаю так, что хубунту позиционируется как для старых компов. Поэтому к её функционалу у меня претензий нет. К тому же гном3 так прогрессирует, что  скоро сравняется по функционалу с лубунтой
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> а вот к гному есть
<[Raiden]> и к юнити тоже
<[Raiden]> в общем, если бы автор хфце сказал, что тунар лучший фм в мире - я бы к нему поимел претензии. Но пока он считает эту програму облегченной - я с ним согласен.
<[Raiden]> :)
<bosyi> какие цели преследуют люди используя на современных компютерах (л,кс)убунту?
<KIRaPRO> мне тоже кстати хубунту понравилась... не плоха системка
<baronos> bosyi: ищут похожее на гном2 окружение
<KIRaPRO> для нетбука хубунту вообще класс
<bosyi> KIRaPRO, это миф
<[Raiden]> bosyi: Кубунту используют , думаю как прямого конкурента другим десктопным ос. А остальные  используют убитые горем по смерти гном2 или помешанные на минимализме.
<aleksei`> ку
<[Raiden]> Ну, если не считать те случаи когда ресурсов и првда мало.
<KIRaPRO> ммм я просто убунту ставил не вариант придется много настраивать чтоб меньше хавала кубунту ставил вообще не понравилась по интерфейсу
<[Raiden]> bosyi: как можно использовать юнити или гном3 при всё выборе - я не понял :)
<[Raiden]> всём
<KIRaPRO> ну на убунту у меня нетбук постоянно орал(грелся и соответственно вентилятор 100%) а с хубунту все норм тише мыши)
<bosyi> да не так сильно по потреблению ресурсов отличается современная убунту от ксубунту. до 50(100)мб оперативки.
<[Raiden]> KIRaPRO: для нетбука хубунта лучше, спору нет
<bosyi> странно
<[Raiden]> или даже лубунта , если устроит
<KIRaPRO> не знаю конечно с чем связано такое отличие но мое предположение это все Xface
<[Raiden]> bosyi: это верно. но, если речь о компъютерах, для которых это делалось то, может стать важным. Если рам всего 512мб, то разница в 50 или 100мб существенна вполне
<KIRaPRO> кстати райден не подскажешь если у меня oneiric стоит могу я поставить ядро precise  или лучше ставить последнюю из oneiric
<bosyi> можешь ставить.
<andrex> юзай стандартное ядро
<KIRaPRO> cgc
<[Raiden]> и ещё в нагрузке на процессор\видеокарту может быть некоторая разница. Например в хубунте композит можно включить, а в гномшелле его нельзя выключить
<KIRaPRO> спс
<o0ps> кто то юзает tint2? как добавить отоброжение языка клавиатуры?
<KIRaPRO> стандартное всмысле с krnel.org?
<andrex> всмысле с дистра на котором сидишь
<[Raiden]> юнити кстати тут лучше. В ней тоже композит отрубать не стоит, но есть 2д версия мал очем отличающаяся :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Они собираются, интересно, сделать возможным отключение композита?
<[Raiden]> лучше чем ГШ
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Нет, они собираются исполнять композит на процессоре
<[Raiden]> соотв драйвер пишется
<KIRaPRO> andrex: не могу мне нужны хидеры а ядро щас стоит 3.0.0.12-generic
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Мда... и что это даст?
<bosyi> 475 мб запущена 12.04  с юнити 3Д, файерфокс с одной вкладкой, скайп, хчат, терминал
<andrex> KIRaPRO: ну значит ставь если такое дело
<[Raiden]> Nor8:  с кривым драйвером  на видеокарту или на видеокарте вообще без поддержки 3д  можно будет запустить гном-шелл :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Вот это счастье )))
<KIRaPRO> эх сегодня для меня важная ночь надеюсь не запорю ни чего... раньше не имел дел с ядром
<[Raiden]> что касается ноутов, то ничего не даст, прсто  вместо видеокарты подъедать батарейку будет проц
<bosyi> закрыл фаерфокс и скайп, стало 310 мб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В общем, сломали ДЕ уки криворукие )))
<[Raiden]> bosyi: на хорошем компе надо думат ьпро функционал и комфорт и про минимизацию телодвижейний , а не про то сктолько что  съело
<[Raiden]> но если речь про нетбук , то можно  подумат ьи про ресурсы )
<[Raiden]> ну и всё это тносительно.
<bosyi> жалко что в линуксе из коробки не работает нормально энергосбережение
<[Raiden]> где-то наверное работает. Железа много.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну в общем да. Я думаю что кто-то ушел из проекта гном, может даже много людей. И пришли  какие-то помоложе, причем все как один макофилы :)
<[Raiden]> и давай пилить всё на свой лад
<[Raiden]> В жабере я с кем-то болтал на эту тему. И там мне сказали что гном3 больше всего напоминает ios
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: угу, ...филы и ...асы одни пришли, с кривыми руками)) С такими кривыми, что даже композит не научили де отключать )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Хотя в гном 2 все работало. Но не факт, что они гном 2 вообще видели )))
<bosyi> не нойте
<[Raiden]> ок
<sima_> Блин
<[Raiden]> насчет ресурсов, если хотите , могу сделать шот с 32бит кде которое умещается в 350мб , причем из твиков - выключена только система индексации.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У меня гном 32 битный в 250 умещался
<sima_> Ребят, а где параметры раскладки?
<sima_> Или кеймап там
<sima_> именно файл а не визуально
<sima_> ибо в унити бекспейс пашет а в синамоне нет >_<
<KIRaPRO> у меня норм с энэргоснабжением)))) на eeepc 1005
<[Raiden]> sima_: раскладка в иксах нужна?
<sima_> Наверное
<sima_> Я не совсем понял смысл фразы : )
<[Raiden]> поройся в  /usr/share/X11/xkb , в консоли используется другой драйвер и другой файл раскладки.
<[Raiden]> если мои знания не устарели )
<sima_> Спамсибо )
<sima_> Спасибо*
<sima_> Но я вот думаю, в чём прикол
<sima_> В унити работает а в синамоне - нет
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про бэкспейс
<sima_> значит не с иксами проблемы
<sima_> Угу
<[Raiden]> попробуй под другим юзером. Если ок, то дело в текущих настройках синамона
<sima_> И что самое интересное яваскрипт принимает данный кейкод и прекрасно видит и использует
<sima_> Хех
<[Raiden]> Я всетаки покажу. Простите за минт, 32бит кубунты нет под рукой  http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331497462_6887797_15b0c17df4.png
<Nor8> Смотрю, циннамон тоже далек еше до состояния готовности
<sima_> Таки в настройках >_<
<[Raiden]> sima_: ну значит думай что стереть или наоборот сюда перенеси что надо , а того грохни )
<KIRaPRO> так я в рестарт)
<sima_> Хм
<sima_> Проблема не в теме
<[Raiden]> sima_: а может дело в релогине, если  ты сча первый сделал
<sima_> ?
<[Raiden]> т.е. может не разница настроек, а был косяк и релогин помог
<sima_> не
<[Raiden]> ок
<sima_> если я логинюсь под своим юзеров в унити - всё гут
<sima_> логинюсь под гостевым в унити - всё гут
<sima_> Логинюсь под гостевыйм в симамон - всё гут
<sima_> логинюсь под своим - жопа :(
<[Raiden]> я вообще думал что ты создаш полноценного
<sima_> ?
<sima_> Ааа, юзера?
<sima_> не, не хочу )
<[Raiden]> под гостевым вроде конфиги не сохраняются
<Lex_Sh> мда
<Lex_Sh> хороший интернет у ростелекома
<Lex_Sh> дальше яндекса не пускает
<sima_> Хоп
<sima_> нашел какой-то кейринг
<sima_> нужно дропнуть
<[Raiden]> это наверное хранилка паролей
<[Raiden]> гномовская
<sima_> чорд
<sima_> ну и пох
<sima_> Не будет больше хранилки паролей у меня )
<KIRaPRO> я ожидал что обновление ядра это сложный процесс
<KIRaPRO> а оказалось надо 3 пакета Deb поставить и все))))
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> более того, убунта делает это сама при обновлении
<[Raiden]> из сорцов  сложнее. Н оесли делать всё правильно, то получается 2 команды выполнить
<[Raiden]> три
<Lex_Sh> ага и в конфигураторе побродить
<Lex_Sh> хотя можно и oldconfig
<[Raiden]> oldconfig , менюконфиг и make-kpkg
<KIRaPRO> жесть..... я тут все пальцы перекрестил начал читать и увидел что статья короче чем название)))
<Lex_Sh> вот подбор нормального конфига это самый интересный квест
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да, ту тможно застрять или выключит ьчто надо
<KIRaPRO> ну я не сомневаюсь что тонкая настройка ядра дело действительно сложное) но я даже не предполагал что обновление ядра может окзаться столь легким
<sima_> Не нравится мне файл Trolltech.conf
<[Raiden]> троли завелись
<sima_> угу
<[Raiden]> по идее троллтех бывший владелец qt
<[Raiden]> sima_: вообще ты можешь и всё грохнуть в хомпапке , кроме файлов котоыре в /etc/skel , такие лучше не трогать.
<[Raiden]> и будут настройки по умолч
<sima_> Да заню я
<sima_> знаю*
<sima_> Но не хочу)
<sima_> лучше половину выборочно дропну
<sima_> Ибо некоторые конфиги нужны  : )
<User3> привет
<sima_> Привет
<[Raiden]> .purple пиджин , если что
<User3> как понял по анатации тут помогают с линуксом
<[Raiden]> случается
<sima_> анатации, да
<User3> новичок я в лине
<savva> на одном компе стоит win7 и ubuntu. под видной есть thunderbird.  можно ли как то под линуксом настроить thunderbird, во-первых чтобы импортировать все учётчи с виндового, во-вторых чтобы оба почтовых клиента использовали одно и теже локальное хранилище
<User3> установил с горем попалам себе xubuntu 10.10
<savva> или нельзя?\
<sima_> Если в настройках есть упоминания типо папка настроек
<sima_> Ну конфигов
<User3> поюзал немного и не запускал .. вот решил еще зайти в нее.. да что то не могу
<[Raiden]> savva: Я не пользователь громоптицы, у меня почта в опере. И там папка есть с содержимым почты Mail .
<[Raiden]> savva: в общем мне хватило сделать симлинк на ней
<[Raiden]> на неё
<[Raiden]> и 1 почта во всех ос
<savva> для хрома искал что то похожее, не нашёл
<savva> может кто знает для хрома что такое
<sima_> Вииии
<sima_> Это вин ^_^
<sima_> Спасибо, [Raiden] )
<sima_> Отделался малой кровью : )
<User3> м .. да.. весело тут
<[Raiden]> User3: мы радуемся когда что-то начинает работать, ага.
<sima_> теперь я снова могу кодить и радоваться жизни : )
<sima_> Теперь ещё б с пиджином в системном лотке разобраться
<baronos> установи в настройках пиджина висеть в лотке всегда
<[Raiden]> в жабере фоллбек показали http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331498484_1056328_ded9f7b505.png
<KIRaPRO> беда на беде.... ошибка: unknown type name «__kernel_ino_t»
<KIRaPRO> /usr/include/linux/types.h:116:1: ошибка: unknown type name «__u32» и их подобных сотни
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Такой фэлбак нам не нужен )))
<baronos> [Raiden]: дебиан фаллбэк)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> я бы не хотел себе такой жизни )
<[Raiden]> мой скриншот выигрывает по всем статьям, при этом разцница в 100мб рам
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> мда, без интернета вообще за компом делать нечего
<baronos> что у нас с экрана читает, ну или расширение какое для хрома кто встречал?
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: почитать, поиграть, поучиться , поработать
<[Raiden]> если нечего - просто выключай и займись чм-нить полезным
<Lex_S> уу
<Lex_S> да я думал перед сном чёнить посмотреть
<Lex_S> кроме этого чатика смотреть не на что(
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 шот, без фф как в прошлом но с окном фм  http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331500430_8341239_00309db739.png
<[Raiden]> менее 300мб
<[Raiden]> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<savva> если кому интересно могу рассказать как сделать общее локальное хранилище для thunderbird на одном компе для линукса и винды
<savva> и все учётки перенести
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Можешь создать тему на форуме в разделе хавту или в  вики
<savva> ок
<[Raiden]> если очень хочется рассказать
<savva> ))
<[Raiden]> :)
<vamadir> народ подскажите на каком канале можно узнать информацию. Нужно сделать замену текста на опреденном сайте(в окне моего firefox). Т.е. допустим я зашел на сайт а вместо MAIN было Home и т.д.. Пробывал плагин stylish, но он меняет
<vamadir> только цвет и дизайн текста.
<vamadir> как я понял через css это бесполезно
<[Raiden]> оптимизация высвободила ещё 20мб. http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331503747_8347588_5908574172.png
<Lex_S> чё ты там оптимизируешь?
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> хай
<[Raiden]> кеды в виртуалке.
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> как загружаеш картинки в  итмейжес.ру?
<[Raiden]> по пкм  на картинке
<_d4vid> что за плагин?
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/info/tools
<_d4vid> ато он у меня ругает что пакета не хватает. я немогу поставить пакет с оффицальных реп
<[Raiden]> у тебя какое де?
<_d4vid> ну тот который долфин плагин
<_d4vid> кде 4.8.1
<[Raiden]> itmages-dolphin-extension  у меня стоит  и всё ок
<[Raiden]> покажи ткст ошибки
<_d4vid> шас
<_d4vid> у меня на немецком
<_d4vid> как зделать вывод на англиском?
<[Raiden]> я ещё сделал фин ушами, добавил его в запуск по расширениям для жпега и пнг и теперь могу ещё отсылать пям из смотрелки и прям из кснапшота
<_d4vid> ЛГ_ЛАНГ или как там не помню
<[Raiden]> LANG=C
<[Raiden]> env LANG=C
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<[Raiden]> у тебя ещё с русским проблемы?
<_d4vid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_d4vid>  itmages-dolphin-extension : Depends: itmages-service but it is not going to be installed
<_d4vid> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<_d4vid> ругается
<_d4vid> коороче не ставится.
<[Raiden]> а sudo apt-get install tmages-service что пишет?
<_d4vid> ему что то мешает
<sharikoff>  ghjrkflrf
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install itmages-service
<sharikoff> прокладка мешает
<_d4vid> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_d4vid>  itmages-service : Depends: python2.7-gobject
<_d4vid> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<_d4vid> env LANG=en sudo apt-get install python2.7-gobject
<_d4vid> Reading package lists... Done
<_d4vid> Building dependency tree
<_d4vid> Reading state information... Done
<_d4vid> Package python2.7-gobject is a virtual package provided by:
<_d4vid>   python-gobject 3.0.0-0ubuntu4 [Not candidate version]
<_d4vid>   python-gobject 3.0.0-0ubuntu2 [Not candidate version]
<_d4vid> E: Package 'python2.7-gobject' has no installation candidate
<_d4vid> они стоят уже
<[Raiden]> странно у меня нет такого пакета в репах
<[Raiden]> и не стоят
<[Raiden]> и всё ок
<_d4vid> странно
<_d4vid> как мне лечить?
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy python2.7-gobject
<[Raiden]> python2.7-gobject:
<[Raiden]>   Установлен: (отсутствует)
<[Raiden]>   Кандидат:   (отсутствует)
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy itmages-service  покажи ,тольк ов приват или  на пастебин, а то побанят тебя )
<[Raiden]> как лечить в общем-то не знаю.
<_d4vid> :(
<openvoid> где нить в гугле найти этот policy python2.7-gobject и вручную dpkg -i
<baronos> дроабокс тебе в помощь
<openvoid> без policy *
<baronos> хотя если ты на 12,04 то борода))
<sharikoff> борода в помощь?
<baronos> типа того, на 12,04 дропбокс не пашет, и возможно что с itmages тоже проблемы
<baronos> воо не хитрыми движениями на 12,04 запустил и дропбокс)
<baronos> а вот итимейдж пока проблема)
<[Raiden]> вроде есть пакеты под 12.04
<[Raiden]> в любом случае в релиз скорее всего они пересоберутся под соотв версии либ
<[Raiden]> и проблемы в итоге были только у тех кто поторопился
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> ну прям юторрент http://i.minus.com/1331517299/Atib0AuCVRdO_KMxQ67nWQ/iWoYswLn62oKo.png )
<[Raiden]> трансмишен неплох, долго пользоал
<[Raiden]> и есть qt версия...
<baronos> ух, от души наигрался в героев)
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-04
<l-ectrik> Програмист заходит в лифт, нажимает кнопку номера этажа и мучительно ищет "Enter"))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<Hanno4ka> утрецка
<misha777> добрае раніца!
<Hanno4ka> и я снова с вами)
<aleksei`> ))
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить имел дело с Амазоновскими серверами?
<Onkeltem> Картина маслом: поднимаю обычный postfix, lsof'ом вижу что открыт порт, а с локала не могу на этот порт приконнектится — он закрыт. И там и там — Ubuntu 12.04
<Hanno4ka> я вроде как не юзала
<Onkeltem> enhydra: screen настрой
<Onkeltem> enhydra: точнее не скрин, а что у тебя там в скрине запущено...
<Onkeltem> По ходу амазон защищает своих пользователей. Бред...
<Onkeltem> Более чем уверен, что у них там есть админка, в которой галочками расставляешь какие порты открыты в виртуалке.
<Onkeltem> У меня на Linode такой фигни не происходит. Всё чёко.
<Onkeltem> Народ, вот мне даже стыдно признаться, но я не знаю как мы ходим в USA. Всё-таки, есть туда под окияном оптика или нет? Просто если есть, то почему пинг под 150?
<kemmotar> есть админка. открой порт http://aws.amazon.com/console/
<Onkeltem> kemmotar: ну так и думал
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<enhydra> Onkeltem, оно делает всё правильно, просто изредка даёт false positives
<enhydra> в данном случае — слова «с локала не могу»
<misha777> под океаном оптика есть.
<Onkeltem> enhydra: Мне сообщение от тебя в личку упало после слов "Привет" и вомзожно "Ктонить имел дело с Амазоновскими серверами"
<Onkeltem> вроде бы
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Onkeltem> misha777: тогда чего она медленная? Окиан давид?
<Hanno4ka> кто нить знает, как сделать так, чтобы если достаю наушники с ноута, плеер автоматом на паузу ставился?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, прикольная идея, а чо, просто тише не катит?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: как вариант - можно тогда вырубить звук
<Hanno4ka> ну например так умеет андроид - достал гарнитуру, и плеер на паузу поставился
<misha777> Onkeltem> вот немного про подводные каналы на заморском правда http://hackocean.blogspot.com/2010/03/under-sea-optical-fiber-cables-pics-see.html
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ну, в кде у меня так и есть.. да и в юнити вроде тоже было, звук для наушников и встроеных денамиков разный
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: но для такого эффекта мне тогда нужно предварительно без наушников поставить низкий зыук
<tagezi> ну, а это очень тяжело? )
<Hanno4ka> а вот если я случайно выдернул наушники? и тут на весь офис орет хард металл)))
<misha777> <Onkeltem> судя по карте там даже не один канал проложен
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: твое предложение - обычный костыль + нужно постоянно заботиться об уровне звука без уш самосотятельно
<enhydra> Onkeltem, нет, после третьего сообщения, которое длинное. я же вижу, где именно отработал регэксп, который ищет упоминания меня
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ну я не забочусь, оно само заботиться, у меня правда наоборот, когдая вынимаю увеличивается, и причем для разных каналов немного по разному, один раз настроил встроеные колонки, и только для наушников регулируешь
<misha777> <Onkeltem> тут ничего не могу подсказать, одни только предположения. не сталкивался никогда с "оптикой"
<Onkeltem> misha777: ping whitehouse.gov
<Onkeltem> misha777: avg time 230m
<Onkeltem> misha777: такой пинг у спутника
<Onkeltem> afaik
<Onkeltem> misha777: ради интреса сейчас трейсроут делаю
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, над на форуме создать топик, мож у кого идеи будут... событие подключение отключение наушников точно есть, может можно переназначить какнить
<Onkeltem> misha777: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=dqY8cwRg глянь
<Onkeltem> первые строчки я убрал, а после 14 идут звёздочки одни
<Onkeltem> виден однозначный скачок, даже два
<Onkeltem> 6-7-й хоп уже + 30ms, вот 8-й +120
<Onkeltem> 11-й - уже New York, и это 180ms
<Onkeltem> В общем, между 7 и 8 разница +120, и это точно не оптика
<iFalkorr> Международные резервы Китая к концу 2012 года увеличились до 3,3 триллиона долларов, превысив, таким образом, стоимость золотого запаса всех стран мира вдвое.
<Sergey_IT> вот доллар рухнет и не будет резервов
<iFalkorr> китаю будет пофиг. все равно весь мир будет должен ему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iFalkorr: у тебя познавательный блог. а с клавиатурами не разбирался?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: аха, твой ник у меня розовенький)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: why?
<iFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: патамучта ты розовый?:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iFalkorr: у меня получается что ir приемник + пульт. самодостаточная клавиатура. даже lirc не нужен. showkey видит все кнопки. а иксы нет. xev на некоторые кнопки вообще фигню показывает
<artus> в 21м веке ик приемники это жесть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в том и дело что он не только приемник. он в usb дудит как клава
<artus> а чеб не дудеть туда по синезубу или радиво?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя lirc тоже работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. синезуб и радио в магазине лежат а ir дома на столе. весомый аргумент?
<artus> нет
<artus> некоторые рожают ежиков с поднятием ап вайваек вместо того чтоб взять роутер и не страдать фигней)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: есть принципиальная разница на чем работает приемник если задача сводится к udev/keymap ?
<artus> есть, адекватный приемник не дает повода задуматцо над вопросами "showkey видит все кнопки. а иксы нет. xev на некоторые кнопки вообще фигню показывает"
<andrex> с весной всех емае)
<artus> andrex, -4, кая то фиговая весна то
<andrex> у меня ппц все текет грязища везде, седня со 100500 попытки в горку заехал)
<andrex> дворника на кол)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, умный в гору не пойдет...
<artus> andrex, http://www.meteoprog.ua/ru/review/Kyiv/ да и прогнозы кие то нифига не радующие ((
<andrex> ну там если тока в забор)
<andrex> Sergey_IT, ^
<Hanno4ka> andrex: может лучше воздержаться от таких слов? а то я извращенка, а тут и весна еще...
<Sergey_IT> у нас реальная весна с апреля где-то
<andrex> artus, ну вам больше повезло значит) http://www.meteoprog.ua/ru/weather/Irkutsk/
<Sergey_IT> хотя март - самый солнечный месяц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: больше чем уверен что в офтопике данный девайс будет работать именно как клава. так что "адекватный" приемник становится адекватным только при наличии конфигов изкоробки
<artus> andrex, ну на то он и иркутск
<artus> у бароноса только счастье, до +20
<andrex> даже дождик маленько капал
<andrex> ппц
<artus> ближе к ночи сегодня ветры буйные разгулялись, продавливают вытяжку и двери ходуном ходят
<andrex> баронос у нас негр)
<Sergey_IT> вот настоящая весна - http://www.interpix.org/stubai/
<Scrimmer> йо йо йо
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36287
<[Raiden]> фулл HD уже не серьёзно http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642282/
<Wizard> o/
<andrex> тока кому оно надо)
 * [Raiden] пририсовал к руке сковородку колотящую башку )
<Sergey_IT> бизнес требует жертв
<[Raiden]> чисто субьективно, НТС уже поднадоел своим сенсом, который с каждым обновлением, всё тупее и тупее...
<[Raiden]> аналогично... возможно возьму НТС, если выйдет смарт без сенса... оболочка неоправдано много жрёт ресурсов...
<[Raiden]> Попалось на 4пда
<Sergey_IT> еще 4к видео сделают там и все замечательно будет
<[Raiden]> обязательно. Кто первый сделает экран 4к для смарта - будет королём рынка.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Не меньше чем пол года.
<[Raiden]> Сча кстати изобрели гибкую батареил ли-полимер. МОжно будет Например иметь сумку или элемент одежды
<[Raiden]> в теории
<[Raiden]> в виде батарейки
<artus> [Raiden], дада. а прокол булавкой зажарит тебя этой же сумкой
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> уж если 18650 на кз могут кратковременно отдать 60 ампер, правдя я не вкурсе какой именно акум , то уж сумочка точно зажарит )
<[Raiden]> вот ещё вариант http://habrahabr.ru/post/170209/
<andrex> с сумкой в басейне не гулять)
<artus> 50 до 300наноАмпер  в течении 20 лет нафиг никому не здастся , особенно при таком ценнике)
<artus> вот было бы от 50 до 300 ампер - вот тогда бы поговорили )
<andrex> от 50 мега ампер) подошел к нему и волосы в здыбились и жареным запахло
<andrex> еще киловат так 200 штоб
<artus> andrex, ну эт только при условии что ты контур ацкий к нему подрубиш ) да и не в ампераже дело чтоб волосы дыбились)
<andrex> ну да
<Scrimmer> andrex: йо
<andrex> Scrimmer, ты кто?
<andrex> ))
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<kosc> Всем привет.
<kosc> Сижу в интернете через Yota LTE модем, хочу расшарить интернет по WiFi. Стандартными средствами не получается - телефон просто не видит сеть.
<kosc> Подозреваю, что он пытается раздавать eth0, а Yota висит на eth1.
<kosc> Что я собстно делаю не так?
<tagezi> хороший вопрос )
<kosc> Можно как-то виртуально соединить eth1 И eth0? (Фигню несу, да? :-( )
<tagezi> lf
<tagezi> да
<kosc> tagezi: Это ответ на вопрос в скобках или на первый?
<tagezi> kosc, http://kubuntu.ru/nat-iptables
<tagezi> kosc, да на вскобках.. нахрена их объединять? у тебя твоя йота прикидывается сетевой картой
<kosc> tagezi: Уже что-то, спасибо, буду пытаться.
<tagezi> kosc, ты только читай внимательно, там не твой случай, но вроде всё разжовано )
<artus> дык у бота же мануал по нату есть
<artus> делов то форвард врубить и маскарад , 2 строчки )
<tagezi> artus, ну, кто же знал.. и второе, они иногда не рабочие, всмысле ссылки )
<artus> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<artus> хм, инк домен потурял чтоль
<tagezi> да так почти везде, какаято ссылка не пашет
<kosc> Ну это да, мне не на локальную сеть, а через WiFi раздать надо.
<artus> а разница в чем?
<tagezi> в буковках )
<kosc> Ну типо воздух или провод.
<kosc> Должна быть наверное разница.
<artus> никакой
<artus> kosc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585131/ на
<tagezi> artus, создай кнопку "сделать всё зашибись" )
<artus> tagezi, а у меня есть такая ) ток лень искать куда я скрипт засунул  )
<tagezi> ))
<kosc> Что-то никак.
<kosc> А как hotspot будет называться?
<artus> как настроиш так и будет)
<kosc> artus: Ну вот по этому ману 17:58 < tagezi> ))
<kosc> 17:59 < kosc> Что-то никак.
<kosc> 17:59 < kosc> А как hotspot будет называться?
<kosc> 18:00 < artus> как настроиш так и будет)
<kosc> Чёрт
<kosc> artus: По твоей ссылке делал, правда так и не понял, а где там указывать, что я через wlan0 хочу раздать?
<kosc> Ща походу доиграюсь с iptables, что без инета останусь :-(
<artus> там ты расшариваеш инет с eth0 на все остальные интерфейсы
<Kyshtynbai> флаш сделаешь в случае чего
<kosc> artus: Как бы то ни было, не пашет.
<artus> ну знать фигово ты инет на вайвай раздаеш
<kosc> artus: Ну если б оно так сразу завелось, я бы сейчас сюда не пришёл.
<kosc> Ну выполнил я всё по той инструкции, а после этого что?
<tagezi> kosc, а вафлю на раздачу включил?
<Hanno4ka> вопрос, вот мне нужно сделать так: Setting force_s3tc_enable=true in the environment to advertise S3TC support.
<Hanno4ka> это где мне эту строчку прописать?
<andrex> ~/.dri.conf
<andrex> или без .
<andrex> после dri
<andrex> вобщем дофига где можно к примеру тут /usr/games/pyrogenesis
<andrex> вопрос для кого прописать?
<Hanno4ka> у меня стимовская контра просит
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<andrex> ну гдето в кофиге контры наверно
<Nor8> Calibre кто-нибудь пользуется?
<NoOova> помоему это не в конфиге контры
<andrex> какомто
<NoOova> а в секции device в xorg.conf
<NoOova> там где видеокарта описывается
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: а где этот конфиг валяется?
<NoOova> а не
<tagezi> Nor8, а в чем вопрос?
<NoOova> в ~/.driconf
<NoOova> а ну да....
<NoOova> как andrex уже сказал
<Nor8>  tagezi:  Криво конвертиуер пдф в епаб формат. Может где-то что-то включить нужно?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: че она там просит?ниче не просит
<Nor8>  tagezi:  конвертирует*
<tagezi> Nor8, не, кривой пдф скорее всего
<NoOova> Hanno4ka: добавляй в стиме =)
<NoOova> pavelpat кажется
<Nor8>  tagezi: Да разные пробую. Один вообще не конвертируется, во втором такое в текст вставляет, что аж смешно ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Привет. Давно тебя не видел.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ку, давнои не заходил ))
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а вот у меня просит, я сюда даже постила скрин и логи, но вы упорно молчали как шпиёны
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Всё работает, даже не интересно ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Стим опять же выпустили под линукс ))
<andrex> Nor8, сломай чего нить)
<[Raiden]> А.. ну понятно )
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: но если нету такого файла - то его создать, и все нормально будет?
<nexusreglog> что значит опять?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, угу,  должно
<Hanno4ka> ок
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/171415/
<Nor8> nexusreglog:  То и значит, мол вообще хорошо, одни плюсы
<tagezi> Nor8, ну, я в него режко конверчу, в фб2 пытался как-то, но там точно зависит от того как сделан пдф, и как выяснилось его сделать можно очень по разному
<Nor8>  Scrimmer: Красавец, нестандартный подход, так сказать
<tagezi> Nor8, попробуй создай пдф с текстом в Райте и его отконвертируй )
<Nor8> tagezi: Да это понятно, но еще бы знать нюансы и как их пофиксить при помощи той же калибры. Или это не лечится?
<tagezi> Nor8, у меняне получилось вылечить
<tagezi> Nor8, да и вес там получается савсем не приличный, даже если и получалось пофиксить
<Hanno4ka> ладно, проверять буду уже дома
<Hanno4ka> всем до встречи)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<tagezi> Nor8, нормальные пдф, там где текст и картинки нормально зашиты, как требуется, оннормально конвертит
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ой )
<Scrimmer> хватит ойкать
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ну ты йокаешь, а я ойкаю )
<Nor8> tagezi: Меня, собственно, и пдф устраивает, но в читалке шрифт несколько мелковат, а увеличивать каждую страницу лень. Есть какая-нибудь возможность отредактировать пдф так, чтобы размер шрифта увеличить?
<tagezi> Nor8, на хабре скрипт лежал, резал страничка попалам и что-то там ещё.. артуса нужно дернуть, он вроде развлекался этим
<andrex> какието раьше видел но они платные и криво все делают, лучше файнридеру скормить отредить и сохранить в пдф обратно))
<tagezi> а я обычно только знакомлюсь с книжками в электроном виде, а потом если нраво то покупаю в бумаге, так что мне всёравно )
<Nor8>  tagezi: А я лес берегу, бумажные не покупаю, скачиваю электронные ))
<andrex> много сберег)?
<tagezi> Nor8, лучше мукулатуру сдавай )
<Nor8> andrex: Очень ))
<andrex> печатают то их всеравно сколько надо а купят или нет уже другой вопрос
<Nor8> andrex: Так пора менять сознание, да и читалка удобнее, целая библиотека в кармане
<Nor8> andrex: + кино и мухыка
<Nor8> музыка*
<tagezi> и всё купленное честно-честно )
<andrex> ну кино музыка да, а вот книги читать с экрана не люблю
<Nor8> andrex: В читалках нормально, не режет глаз
<Nor8> andrex: Да и интернет не отвлекает ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> последнее важно, согласен
<tagezi> ктонить пробывал LibreOffice 4.0?
<[Raiden]> Я пока нет.
<Nor8> tagezi:  Поставил себе
<tagezi> Nor8, и как оно?
<Nor8> Вполне. Что там может быть пугающего? ))
<tagezi> ну, пугающее врятли, меня больше совместимость с мс офисом интересует ))
<tagezi> они реально улучшили, или только говорят так? )
<Nor8>  tagezi: Не проверял, поскольку офиса нет
<tagezi> Nor8, панятна )
<iFalkorr> @voice tagezi
 * tagezi ушёл тестить
<Nor8>  tagezi: Но и раньше проблем вроде не было ))
<tagezi> Nor8, да были, особо когда чтонить этакое пытаешься сделать
<[Raiden]> http://inotv.rt.com/2013-03-01/Nizko-letyashhij-avtomobil-potryas-rossijskih
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Очередной популяризатор теории Дарвина ))
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> е... дом милый дом, я вернулся)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/3/3/6/7/271d70534a7a790fb4476ebff45.gif
<l-ectrik> Подскажите прогу для захвата видео через  ieee 1394
<andrex> Kino к примеру и ещё куча софта по видео монтажу, нужно настраивать чтоб работало
<teddyp1cker> dvgrab
<l-ectrik> andrex: А kino это для кде? либы потянет за собой?
<andrex> а я фз , юнити тоже кути юзает вроде как
<l-ectrik> andrex: мда... спасибо.Побробую
<andrex> udev правила надо там крутить вроде, а иначе не прокатит
<NightPorter> Привет )
<NightPorter> Что скажете насчет выбора дистрибутива?
<NightPorter> убунта или минт?
<andrex> *nix
<andrex> сам пробуй и смотри чего тебе по душе
<NightPorter> я пробую как раз
<NightPorter> сейчас на убунте
<NightPorter> до этого на минт циамон был
<only_you> kubuntu попробуй
<NightPorter> и то и то нравится
<andrex> bsd)
<NightPorter> в убунте смущает что памяти много занято
<NightPorter> даже когда ничего не запустил еще
<andrex> нетинсталл или какуюто *buntu смотри
<NightPorter> а что скажете про trasquel/
<NightPorter> ?
<andrex> ппц ща на дескопы можно 64 гига памяти воткнуть, и все когото смущает 700 метров занятых
<NightPorter> trisquel
<NightPorter> у меня ноутбук
<andrex> фз че эт такое
<NightPorter> 4 гига памяти
<andrex> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<only_you> да, убунта жрет как не в себя
<only_you> кеді куда меньше
<NightPorter> а кеды это kde?
<NightPorter> это минт получается?
<andrex> eue
<teddyp1cker> у меня вопрос
<andrex> нет не минт
<andrex> teddyp1cker, такой "?"
<only_you> кеді = kde = kubuntu
<teddyp1cker> есть ли смысл делать на rasberry pi домашний кеширующий проксик?
<teddyp1cker> как там с i/o не будет ли оно тупить при активном тыркании кеша squid ?
<andrex> смотря на чем, и то врятле я не юзал незнаю, жди
<tagezi> NightPorter, а ты чо на ноуте делаешь такое что тебе 4 гига памяти мало?
<andrex> жаба программер поди))
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: тебе рассказать байку про idea c бооольшими проектами
<teddyp1cker> скажем на groovy)
<tagezi> расскажи ))
<tagezi> у меня больше 3 гигов вообще не бвает занято, если я чтонить с масивами этокое, своими кривыми ручками не сотварю )
<andrex> teddyp1cker, netinstall openbox и че там надо или пеквм
<teddyp1cker> ну скажем так - или gc тебя затыркает или отдай памяти)
<andrex> минимализм так минимализм...
<tagezi> консолька
<tagezi> =)
<teddyp1cker> andrex: можно
<andrex> паяльник
<NightPorter> tagezi, да вроде ничего особенного - в браузере вкладок 15, плеер и страницы переключаются с задержками
<teddyp1cker> а вот консолька - если только vim c безголовым эклипсом
<NightPorter> нетинсталл это что такое?
<teddyp1cker> хотя есть те кто без этого боходится
<andrex> !netinstall | NightPorter
<ubuntuhelp> NightPorter: Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<teddyp1cker> а вот еще когда 4 мало
<teddyp1cker> когда у тебя os x 1.8.2
<tagezi> NightPorter, ты что с компом сделал? ))) 15 вкладок даже в хроме это не 4 гига памяти )
<andrex> макось и на 2х норм
<NightPorter> tagezi, так я потом оставляю 4 вкладки и тормозит все равно
<teddyp1cker> ох как я удивлен был поглядев top у себя на прошке
<andrex> как там хром пущать чтоб процессами не флудил...
<teddyp1cker> мало 4
<tagezi> NightPorter, думаю это не память
<teddyp1cker> 10.6.x вообще ракета по сравению со львом
<teddyp1cker> что-то портится макось(
<NightPorter> у меня 13.04 стоит
<NightPorter> с юнити
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: макось не становится хуже. Просто пришло время сделать вот что: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0304/h_1362423335_8766159_de14cd936d.jpeg
<NightPorter> а для редактирования видео любительского лучше kubuntu?
<Kyshtynbai> да какая разница-то...
 * andrex придумал для себя норм плеер кеш от тотема звук влц быстродействие от mplayer хотя и звук от него тож проканает 6ch норм вродь на нем...
<only_you> все равно, софт играет роль, а не DE
<teddyp1cker> Raiden:  памяти вставить - не вопрос, остальное все и так ок
<only_you> смотря что ті хочешь
<andrex> железки тож играют
<andrex> роль
<andrex> что то будет фигней и все станет фигней
<only_you> хорошо, что кеп с нами
<teddyp1cker> а вообще кто-нибудь rasberry pi как домашний сервачок тут юзал?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<teddyp1cker> мелкий розетки не надо не шумит
<andrex> bind или как там его и хватит))
<andrex> teddyp1cker, arm?
<teddyp1cker> ну вот я и спрашиваю - как оно в реальной жизни в сети на 5-10 клиентов в качестве проксика
<teddyp1cker> cups
<andrex> задохнется мне кажется
<only_you> 640 кб всем хватит
<teddyp1cker> даже вру - отсилы 5 клиентов
<artus> тыдыщ
<bosyi> если бы его не ждать пол года. я свой ждал 3 месяца, надоело, отменил заказ
<brestows> teddyp1cker: у меня стоит
<teddyp1cker> brestows: и как ?
<baronos> [Raiden] как убрать ресайз окна и сделать как в убунту или как в винде без эффектов, чтоб контур менялся при изменении окна. (ну как то так)
<tagezi> baronos, ты убунту мучаешь?
<tagezi> кубунту*
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ставь винду
<baronos> Sergey_IT она стоит)
<baronos> tagezi угу её
<tagezi> baronos, те же вроде не нравилось очень сильно
<baronos> ну она и сейчас не нравится :) жду 2 ночи, чтоб скачать другое :)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так перегрузись )
<baronos> Sergey_IT да я сейчас в ней)
<Sergey_IT> жулик )
<baronos> хыхы))
<tagezi> чото я не замечаю разници между ЛО 3,6 и ЛО 4
<tagezi> как-то оно одинаково, походу
<Sergey_IT> а номер версии?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT, ну.. тогда ещё и загрузочное окно..
<Sergey_IT> ну так... видишь сколько изменений )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT, не серьёзно.. походит на старый анекдот... трести и объявлять остановки
<Sergey_IT> это не анекдот - это жизнь
<tagezi> поддержка docx как была не очем, так и осталась, там очень тяделая спеуификация?
<tagezi> тяжелая спецификация*
<[Raiden]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> baronos: где выключить отображение при ресайзе я не знаю
<[Raiden]> http://open-suse.ru/opensuse-doc/art.kdequick.html
<[Raiden]> попалось
<baronos> нотифи в кде раздражительные
<baronos> к слову :)
<[Raiden]> зато в трее ест ькнопка где можно просмотреть если отходил
<baronos> bang!
<[Raiden]> baronos: лови нотификацию ))
<baronos> [Raiden]: к г3 она няшная нотифи :)
<baronos> в*
<[Raiden]> Ну я не буду спорить. Тем более г3 давн оен видел, фактически с 3.0
<baronos> http://goo.gl/vhOlN
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0305/h_1362431417_9889446_76feb57bc0.png
<baronos> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0305/h_1362431403_5474588_4087302e2c.png
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты ещё не прочитал линки из рсс , но уже можешь ответить? :)
<baronos> в рсс там отвечать не надо, либо добавлять рсс ссылки add *.rss, а в чате с кем то там писать можно не окрывая окно чата)
<only_you> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8919405 убунта к успеху идет..
<[Raiden]> время покажет.
<[Raiden]> сча происходит то о чем я давно думал. Линукс уже перешагнул давно юникс-лайк и т.д. нужен проект гну2 , описывающий строение новой ос
<[Raiden]> и какой-то закон, утверждающий что все кто делает иначе - имеют на это право, но не имеют право использовать слова линукс и гну
<[Raiden]> тогда будет порядок.
<only_you> убунта все меньше совместима с остальніми
<[Raiden]> Пока меня изменения будут устраивать - я не против
<[Raiden]> если что - есть куда срулить )
<[Raiden]> Это один из практически единсвенных плюсов кучи дистров
<only_you> ті ведь все равно кубунту юзаешь
<[Raiden]> Ну я в ней получаю все радости
<[Raiden]> этот то же дистр.
<[Raiden]> и скажем если вальве официально поддерживат убунту ,эт так же значит что пакет будет и в моих репах.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Т.е. на данный момент мне в убунте + кде комфортно.
<only_you> я тоже большую часть времени кубунту юзал. вот поставил пару дней назад убунту.. красиво, удобно, но слишком тяжелая. например, во время игрі на кубунте ноут совсем холодній, а на убунте горячий ппц..
<only_you> и так, даже во время серфинга по инету греется. в кубунте же холодній и т.д.
<only_you> и озу убунта кушает раза в 2 больше
<[Raiden]> может быть. Из-за того что юнити сильно лагает в виртуалбоксе, я так и не смог номально заюзать\оценить
<[Raiden]> а в живую не хочу.
<only_you> так что, таки да, пока что кеді наше все. а там видно будет
<[Raiden]> часто украинцев вижу ) на ресурсах про линукс и  про убунту в частности
<only_you> та нас здесь половина почти, наверное)
<only_you> в Украине дефиціт линукс админов. соответственно и з/п віше чем у админов офтопика
<only_you> та и вижу почти во всех банках линукс онли на рабочих компах
<only_you> локальній ОН настал
<bosyi> only_you, а где еще кроме Привата?
<only_you> райфайзен, укрсиб, укрсоц, надра
<only_you> с привата меня на собеседование приглашали)
<bosyi> круто. и не думал. тоже убунта?
<only_you> убунта в основном
<bosyi> а ты в привате?
<only_you> в каком-то видел сюсю
<[Raiden]> Вполне возможно что если есть планы долг оиспользовать конкретно этот дистр, то надо испытывая все трудности и лишения использовать конкретно юнити.
<[Raiden]> но я не готов )
<bosyi> никаких трудностей
<only_you> меня вот только потребление ресурсо юнити не утраивает
<[Raiden]> для меня основная трудность заключается в том ,что после кде и даже после гном2, это будет похоже на функциональную диету.
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> ето да..
<bosyi> only_you, а в основном эти банки на платной подписке каноникл или нет?
<only_you> нет
<bosyi> я имею ввиду тех. обс.
<only_you> приват нет
<only_you> за остальніе не скажу
<only_you> там админ решает
<bosyi> а терминалы привата тоже на лине?
<only_you> за терминалі не знаю
<bosyi> там у вас наверное армия айтишников
<only_you> r&d шикарен
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/03/05/0/1362429908_1736396913.gif
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://img11.nnm.ru/9/3/3/6/7/271d70534a7a790fb4476ebff45.gif
<Scrimmer> ))
<Scrimmer> офигенно, за эту зиму был снег всего 1 раз
<Scrimmer> и знаете когда?
<[Raiden]> В мск просто полно было. Сек
<only_you> о_О в Киеве вчера и сегодня шел..
<Scrimmer> пол часа назад снег прошелся..
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, фотку сча не найду ) Много в общем ,но не всю зиму.
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/03/04/8/1362396983_1232182524.jpg
<only_you> ето так мило..
<Scrimmer> в общем я вот чето придумал
<Scrimmer> пойду ка я спать
<[Raiden]> Canonical обеспечит нативную поддержку в Mir тулкитов GTK3 и Qt/QML.  - видимо кедоводам можно не беспокоиться особо. Отвалится только найстройхик экрана  для иксов наверное ) Хотя на первых порах отвалится всё как обычно.
<only_you> правильно думаешь)
<only_you> убунте пора сваливать с гтк на кюте
<only_you> и юнити на квине писать, а не строить велосипед
<Scrimmer> а я вот люблю велосипеды
<only_you> я тоже. только ездить на них. а в программировании как-то не очень =\
<[Raiden]> В общем-то квин модульный, вполне реально ) Я правда думал когда-то что компиз мог бы стать вм для всех. Т.к. крутой и модульный и в 1.0 даже хотели дописать работу без композита.
<[Raiden]> но фактически, больше его нет. Кмпиз от каноникал я считаю отдельынм форком котоырй не идёт первоначальынм путём вма для всего.
<only_you> компиз уже сама каноникал дропнула. только багфиксі)
<Anarchy7> hi all what does "davaj snakomitsja" mean?
<only_you> Anarchy7: Let's get to know each other.
<Anarchy7> thank you :)
<only_you> r u welcome
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/05/times/
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-05
<[Raiden]> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2013/03/04/521136
<aleksei`> всем ку
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka>  поняяла, зомбиапокалипсис уже наступил!
<Hanno4ka> некоторые личности за отсутсвием своего мозга начинают грызть мозги другим
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, это стандарт
<|rapidsp|> итс май джоб! :)
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: это не должно быть нормой
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, ты конечно же права, но так устроены люди )))
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: писец, "так устроены люди", и это все? почему подобные вещи принимаются как должное? и при это все понимают, что так быть не должно?
<|rapidsp|> если не хочешь, чтобы твой мозг ели, просто тоже выключи его :)
<|rapidsp|> помогает
<|rapidsp|> хотя зомби надо периодически отстреливать...
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: вот так они и размножаются...
<baronos> люди не писец, писец симпатичное животное :)
<Hanno4ka> люди - самые жуткие существа
<baronos> ничего ты не понимаешь :)
<baronos> ненависть к другим дает ненависть удвоенную на тебя ;)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: у меня не недавить, скорее отвращение
<Hanno4ka> ъхотя правильней сказать разочарование
<baronos> дак убей раздражитель
<baronos> тапком, как таракана
<|rapidsp|> судя как пальцы пляшут по клаве, действительно довели :)
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: чего?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: прочитай про себя "ом мани падме хум" 300 раз
<|rapidsp|> и убей всех :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: та ладно, я тут уже напиласть, так что все нормуль))))
<Kyshtynbai> триста мало, чо. 108 раз по 108, в самый раз.
<baronos> а вдруг цру её зомбировало, щас мы скажем ключевое слово (кронштейн) активации и она достанет пистолет, и пристрелит всех в офисе? И потом в новостях "Мега инцидент, в белоруссии девушка растреляла в офисе раздражителей" :D
 * Hanno4ka милая девочка)))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: на работе пить низя
 * baronos сказал срестив пальцы :D
<|rapidsp|> спорное утверждение...
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, тут проще смириться, чем негодовать по этому поводу и портить себе нервы ещё больше ))
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> а ничего
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> опять
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> )))
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: бНОПНЯ
<NightPorter> всем привет )
<NightPorter> кто может помочь настроить сервер?
<Hanno4ka> оПХБЕР - так правильно)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: есть волшебное слово мизантроп. не путать с меценатом
<Fylh_if> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Fylh_if, Ну понг, и что?
<Fylh_if> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Fylh_if, Ну понг, и что?
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: Я могу
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну да, я мизантроп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: поздравляю. я тож
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: мы нашли друг друга)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чур меня
 * JohnDoe_71Rus уполз в нору
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: давай вместе расхуярим этот мир ко всем чертям!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мир то тут при чем? мир вполне гормоничная структура
<Hanno4ka> ну тогда уничтожим всех людей
<aleksei`> вы апасные )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mozila firefox about:robots
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а чего только первый закон?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тыкай дальше
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: куда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: короче, всегда есть план
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, мне нужно во первых восстановить mysql )
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: Что ты сделал сам для этого?
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, поставил lamp по инструкции с ubuntu.ru, поставил phpmyadmin и webmin
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: а откуда тебе базу надо восстановить?
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, пытался разобраться с hostnames и hosts
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: и главное зачем тебе это?
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, мне нужен сервер для установки друпала
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, изучаю его
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, базу восстановить нужно т.к. я установил webmin и не мог зайти  в mysql, я попробовал сбросить пароль, но запутался )
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, как-то бы с нуля все это сбросить?
<Fylh_if> NightPorter:  ты всё это разбираешься на виртуальной машине?
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, не, у меня убунту стоит как основная система
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: буду слать в гугл, что б сам разобрался :)
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: гугли "Как сбросить root mysql ulinux"
<Fylh_if> linux  а не ulinux только
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: нашел,
<Fylh_if> ?
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, я уже много вариантов перепробовал оттуда )
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, пока только больше запутал все - mysql у меня не запущен например
<NightPorter> Fylh_if, как его вообще снести и заного поставить? )
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: запусті
<Fylh_if> не нужно это делать
<Fylh_if> ты правил файлы mysql?
<Fylh_if> /etc/mysql*
<NightPorter> нет, файлы не правил
<go8765> как на нашем чудесном форуме отключить подписку на темы в которые когда-то что-то писал, но это было давно и спустя год мне уже не нужно уведомления о новых сообщениях в этих темах?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в профиле посмотри
<go8765> спасибо друг :)
<go8765> вроде оно
<SergeyIT> а ты в чьем профиле смотришь?
<go8765> хм...что интересно именно те темы, на которые я получаю уведомления там отсутствуют
<go8765> ну так что? данная возможность отсутствует? на форуме видел упоминание какого-то скрипта для фополнения фаерфокса, но я фф редко поьзуюсь в последнее время. Ненужели такая простая возможность не реализована?
<Fylh_if> NightPorter: скидывай тогда только пароль
<Fylh_if> если не помнишь
<Fylh_if> надеюсь уже нагуглил?
<NightPorter> я весь вечер вчера пытался скинуть )
<UNIm95> жесть!
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36293
<|rapidsp|> что и следовало ожидать
<Kyshtynbai> Ахренеть. Я правильно понимаю, что другие де с этой шарагой Mir работать не будут?
<only_you> вендекапец
<UNIm95> кто знает.
<UNIm95> но лучше классические иксы допилить
<|rapidsp|> скорее капец монополии иксов
 * Hanno4ka пошла учить Qt
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, прощай
<andrex> ))
<andrex> Hanno4ka,  мы тя больше не увидим значит :D
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT andrex ну почему же?
<andrex> будеш кути учить до гробовой доски)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, кути надо не учить, а использовать... а про учить тебе уже андрекс сказал )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну надо же хоть как-нить в теории познать, как работают сигналы и слоты
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, сочувствую ;)
<Hanno4ka> да не понимаю я вас, qt клевая штука
<only_you> qt годнота
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а чего не понимаешь? Я его использую, но не учу )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: о, буду знать, к кому обращаться)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, лучше в хелп заглядывай )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: хелп меня не пошлет в лес)
<SergeyIT> в лес за грибами хочется
<Onkeltem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJXFZ780VH0 - Harlem Shake, Russian Edition
<_d4vid> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNjc )))
<Hanno4ka> ну и что? он мне не авторитет))) мне юнити зе бест и точка))))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, не зарекайся )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: я говорб про сейчас, а не про спустя 100500 лет
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, время быстро летит (
<iFalkorr> ну чечектотут?
<Hanno4ka> хахаха, на хабре в статье про выход qt5 есть камент "Осталось переписать на него Ubuntu Unity" от 20 декабря 2012
<SergeyIT> так выше же была ссылка о юнити-некст на куте
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: так в том и фишка - та ссылка выше от 05.03.2013
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: чуешь? это мааагия....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хабрэфект
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, в апреле новый релиз?
<iFalkorr> https://plus.google.com/b/112795724355745109011/+ubunturu/posts/3BUHzbjeqEp
<baronos> iFalkorr будешь покупать?
<iFalkorr> baronos: неее
<baronos> О_о
<baronos> а как же превращение в потребителей uPhone юзеров?
<baronos> надо тв с убунту, телефон, планшет и консольку со стимом :)
<baronos> а лучше резину новую, масло в коробке, фильтр топливный. и кроссовки.
<aceler> Там убунту на Nikon D90 ещё не поставили? Я бы посмотрел…
<baronos> угу, с шотвелом
<aceler> Нет уж, сразу с darktable
<Scrimmer> baronos: йо
<baronos> Scrimmer ё
<baronos> вот так пишется
<Scrimmer> baronos: чо как
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36295
<baronos> чо как чо:)
<baronos> шенму видать расстроился, удалил оперу и линукс. и с горя сидит на винде с ие ибо он пока не вебкит :)
<Scrimmer> кстати, я его тут очень давно не видел о_0
<[Raiden]> Компакты превращаются в хорошие фотоаппараты. Но пока дорого http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642363
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX1NucolSic
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]:  чё это за хрень?
<l-ectrik> колесо мыши стало работать вверх ногами. Как вернуть?
<l-ectrik> Стать на голову не предлагать)
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Ну какой-то сильынй мальчик. Двигает краны, корабли, разрывает рекламные журналы и календари.
<[Raiden]> зафиксировано на видео и в книге гинеса
<[Raiden]> так что не шутки )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Да про него уже давно писали, показывали по ящику
<[Raiden]> Я раньше не видел.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: хм... хорошо. какая в этом практическая польза? или смысл только в "а я круче"?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: В силе всегда есть польза. Сумки например из магазина донести :)
<[Raiden]> А выступления возможно приносят доход
<[Raiden]> Но главное то что он не выглядит как халк )
<l-ectrik> Вот это лучше http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE6c4vQ5Mds
<l-ectrik> Ну а по поводу силы... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZcdrp2uOyo
<[Raiden]> Вчера ночью кидал, но ыв могли не видеть http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642363
<[Raiden]> вы
<[Raiden]> ой не то
<[Raiden]> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2013/03/04/521136
<[Raiden]> вот
<Hanno4ka> хотите увидеть мокрую киску? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_5NUv-IilE
<[Raiden]> какая ты пошлая девочка
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: я не знаю про что ты, а я про мокрых котов
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> и кто из нас пошлый?
<[Raiden]> мокрые кошки  выглядят печально )
<zuker> привет все! Уже обсуждали http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8919405 ?
<[Raiden]> да
<andrex> через года полтора три, canonical всеже делает све ядро os
<zuker> как на лоре уже заметили - некрасиво вышло, декларировали что будут переходить на wayland, а оказалось что пилят свое втихаря
<iFalkorr> baronos: premium rush посмотри:)мне так понравилось:)
<iFalkorr> zuker: за указывание лора в качестве авторитетного мнения в приличном обществе бьют морду
<zuker> я не говорю что оно авторитетное, я просто с ним согласен)
 * iFalkorr шмаркнул zuker по морде
<iFalkorr> примерно как бетмен в комиксе
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  Как заставить кота так сибеть?
<UNIm95> сидеть*
<iFalkorr> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/190/5/7/batman_slap_robin__bat_slap__by_pickeledpuffins-d3lg1q9.jpg
<iFalkorr> вот так
<zuker> iFalkorr, ладно-ладно меня боженька уже наказал - вдруг отвалилась синезубая мышь и не подключается
<UNIm95> Причем он сам обратно лезет
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95: аха, повелся на киску?
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: тебе этот ответ тож подойдет:)
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: повелся на расцарапанные руки
<UNIm95> iFalkorr: неа. кошак сам сидит
<baronos> iFalkorr когда-нибудь, сэр! Я таки погляжу premium rush.
<Hanno4ka> скажите, по какой причине может не включаться гибернация? убунту 12.04
<iFalkorr> baronos: динамичный такой мувик:)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: она тебя не любит
<baronos> Hanno4ka ты её обидела
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: твое железо не поддерживает acpi в линукс.
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: я делала все по твоему мануалу
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: для твоего железа нет acpi поддержки в ядре
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  что за железяка?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а как проверить?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а ты внимательно читала?
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  а стоп если ман от  iFalkorr то удивительно что ноут еще живой
<Hanno4ka> причем винда нормально уходит спать, а убунту не хочет(
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: ты так попытался оскорбить?а чтото конкретней женских соплей у тебя в претензиях есть?:)
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95: так ноут нормально спит, а это рабочий
<Hanno4ka> может из-за свопа? у меня нет отдельного раздела под него, я запилиа в файл, подключается автоматом
<UNIm95> iFalkorr: подколоть нельзя?
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: стационарная машинка? может железо слишком новое?
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95: это сарказм, да?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: чтож ты сразу не сказала. я тут думаю, как бы проверить твое acpi а ты и молчишь о реальной причине
 * iFalkorr slaps Hanno4ka like batman
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: эээ... так а что я сразу не сказала?...
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: какой сарказм? у примеру ядра ниже 2.6.34 плохо работают с моим ноутом.
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: что ты своп в файл закинула
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: тебе нужен Спящий или Ждущий режим?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: это и есть причина?
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95: гибернация
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ни одна попытка свопить в файл ан е в раздел еще ни разу не получилась у меня на протяжении двух релизов
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: но ты пробуй:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: так своп нормально работает
<iFalkorr> ну да
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: гибернация это переделка названия одного из режимов: Спящий или Ждущий
<iFalkorr> а хибернат не обязан
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: ты не поверишь, но гибернация - это гибернация
<UNIm95> Если спящий то без свопа большего чем оперативка не получится
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: то, что его переводят надмозги в офисе микрософт - это другой вопрос
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: и последнее твое заявление - жесточайщая ложь
<UNIm95> iFalkorr: опиши как работает такой механизм
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: достаточно свопа по размеру занятой памяти
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: гибернация - это второе название s2d
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: для совсем не в теме s2d = suspend to disk
<iFalkorr> отличие от s2ram угадаешь?:)
<UNIm951> iFalkorr: неточность а не ложь
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: о великий гуру убунты, просвяти неграмотного, как сделать
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: что конкретно?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: договориться с гибернацией)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: может, тогда сделать раздел на своп?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: нууу не знаю. а вдруг ты сможешь заставить то, что я не смог сделать с 9.04
<Hanno4ka> я делала так http://4debian.info/article/page/5-settings-swap/
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: упакуешь с2д в свап файл
<[Raiden]> гибернация в дефолтном ядре использует своп
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: не в дефолтном тоже
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты не поверишь:)
<[Raiden]> если собрать своё с патчем tuxonice то можно в отдельный файл. Правда я эти пару лет назад интересовался.
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka:  а ты монтирушь своп файл в  /proc ?
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а вот если ты уточнишь, что свпо раздел - тогда я соглашусь:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: чёчё? а можно по-русски?
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: но своп - оно везде:)
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95: в /swap
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588111/
<[Raiden]> насчет свопраздела я не знаю точно. Возможно и вопфайл тоже можно. Но ключевое что именно своп, а в тукосонайсе можно в отдельынй указанынй файл помимо свопа.
<iFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/05/proc/
<iFalkorr> кекеке
<baronos> а если через гпартед отрезать\создать кусок своп раздела?
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka покажи /etc/fstab
<[Raiden]> гибернация кстати ещё выключена в 12.10. Требуется включать руками.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: я включила вот так http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ууу.правда чтоль?
<iFalkorr> прям таки выключили?какая неожиданность:)
<iFalkorr> все то думали, что после отключения ее в 12.04 они ее к 12.10 включат ее.а они не стали.... айяйяй
<[Raiden]> да я как-то так включал. Ну и + своп надо.
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588127/
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 у меня небыло отключено, хотя я могу путать и не помнить. Столько софтового хлама с тех пор через руки прошло )
<baronos> столько сколько его в кде :)
<[Raiden]> побольше. Я только одну убунту с юнити раза 3 ставил. В разные виртуалки в надежде победить лаги
<[Raiden]> в вмваре плейере лагает более плавно
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а я ведь помню обсуждение на этом канале перед выходом 12.04 после новости об отключении хиберната в 12.04.(короткое обсуждение, честно говоря). и ты принимал участие в нем:)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты начинаешь забывать свою легенду. разве тебя перед отправкой на эту планету не инструктировали, чтобы ты не забывал свою легенду?
<iFalkorr> так можно и спалиться:)
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны у дпкг есть ключи такие, чтобы зависимости разрешали? а то dpkg -i не хочет сам их разрешать.
<[Raiden]> о чем он говорит интересно )
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: нету
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: о твоих оверлордах с планеты кедеедии. которые отправили тебя на землю наблюдать за нами и нести свет своего учения
<iFalkorr> очевидно же
<baronos> Kyshtynbai дык вроде после дпкг -и делают apt-get install -f
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: e fgn-utnf ,skj
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: у апт-гета было
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: но ты сверься с маном. мож и у дпкг было
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: и физически не может их разрешать. Правильное решение указат ьв команде все пакеты котоыре нужны для устанвоки
<Kyshtynbai> мерси.
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: кажись надо /swap none swap sw 0 0
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  но совсем не уверен
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: слуушай. ты в гном-шеле не знаешь, есть ли у экстеншном приоритет при запуске? То есть, грубо говоря, есть два экстеншна, при ребуте один загружается раньше другого, а мне надо наооборот.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai О_о хз :D
<[Raiden]> Не, свопфайл вроде верно указан. Но возможно для просыпания мало фстаб, ещё возможно нужна опция ядру.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ?
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: найди конфиг гномощели, где указан список экстеншенов. и попробуй его подредактировать. мож он читается последовательно
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: хотя это можно проверить и не ищя файл
<[Raiden]> ну что-то там resume=
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: тупо убери один из экстеншенов из загрузки.потом добавь его заново. чтобы он был последним
<Hanno4ka> sudo pm-hibernate что сделает?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: тестирует пашет или нет
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: как понять, что пашет? что должно произойти?
<Kyshtynbai> iFalkorr: Да, попробую, похоже, этот вариант, мерси. Но вот про файл конфига тоже идея, надо тож попробовать.
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: ну должно всё вырубиться и проснуться и весь открытый софт должен остаться. По идее.
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: иди файл настроек самого экстеншена.оно ж вроде хмл или как то подобно пишется. поискать его код и добавить слип перед запуском в код экстеншена
<Kyshtynbai> тоже мысль!
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: у меня так и есть
<Hanno4ka> но он еще написал swap header not found
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Кажется я угадал что нужна опция к ядру. Н окак оказалось не только. Тут вроде расписано всё
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<baronos> iFalkorr: с какой части начались ходячте?
<baronos> после нг*
<[Raiden]> вот это вопрос )
<[Raiden]> можно глянуть даты файлов в даунлоаде...
<iFalkorr> baronos: вроде с 8
<baronos> ок
<iFalkorr> с 9
<[Raiden]> кажется с 3х9
<iFalkorr> но ты начни с 8
<iFalkorr> чтобы вспомнить, что было раньше
<Kyshtynbai> Фигасе, в стиме, если есть версии игры под венду и под линукс, она в обеих системах будет присуццтвовать! Куль!
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле, купленные версии.
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: о. круто. а ты знал, прям не знаю, как сказать... ты знал... только по секрету скажу. ты знал, что царя убили?
<Kyshtynbai> да ты шо?!
<Kyshtynbai> :) Я слоупок, дак.
<Kyshtynbai> *да.
<iFalkorr> лан. спать пора. утром на работу:)
<[Raiden]> а там есть что-либо бесплатное под линукс?
<Kyshtynbai> тф2 например
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ишь чё захотел, бесплатно да под линукс
<Kyshtynbai> Может ещё что-то есть, но оно будет скорее всего мультиплеерное, а я в мультиплеер не играю принципиально :) .
<[Raiden]> Ну чтож поделать , мне платыне игры не очень нужны. Я лучше новую вилку для велика прикуплю.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> На вкус и цвет).
<[Raiden]> Н ов целом я рад что они есть. Вальве что-то получит, а мы , даже неиграющие , как минимум уже получили улучшеныне дрова.
<NightPorter> кто может сервер помочь настроить на убунту?
<NightPorter> по темвьюверу можно
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: факт.
<[Raiden]> говорят линукс пользователей 2% на стиме. Интересн осколько это в людях
<[Raiden]> Если учест ьчто это пробный камень и релиз был недавно, то наверное неплохо. Если общее количество людей большое.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  надо еще как-либо уточнить про людей которые под вайном играют
<Kyshtynbai> Общее очень приличное. Стим - популярная... эээ... платформа.
<Kyshtynbai> Да, я тоже какое-то время играл под вайном. Не всё, правда, шло) но хоть как-то.
<Kyshtynbai> Ухахаха, купил себе халф-лайф первый, запахал и даже на открытых дровах).
<baronos> [Raiden]: обновится уже 4.10.1?
<baronos> лся*
<[Raiden]> ой , я и забыл.
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 не пришло ещё
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ой
<tagezi> Scrimmer, и чо ты ойкаешь? )
<Scrimmer> а ибо нефик мне окать
<Scrimmer> )
<[Raiden]> Новости пошли http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36301
<Dr_Lemis> Приветствую.
<Dr_Lemis> Кто-нибудь может помочь с OSD-уведомлениями?
<brestows> что c ними не так?
<aceler> [Raiden]: это ты к чему?
<[Raiden]> к кедам...
<Dr_Lemis> Хочу припаять уведомление к wvdial. Что бы сообщалось, когда wvdial поднимается.
<[Raiden]> Баронос спрашивал не обновился ли я ещё.
<[Raiden]> Новости есть, пакетов пока нет
<Dr_Lemis> То бишь какое-нибудь простенькое "notify-send WVDIAL Online" припаять. Думал в сторону скриптов в /etc/network/if-up.d - туда думал или не туда?
<[Raiden]> Dr_Lemis: есть команда notify-send
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ты уже в курсе
<Dr_Lemis> Просто я не знаю, как там грамотно скрипты ваять. Вот и пришел спросить - таки учить это дело или есть иные пути)
<[Raiden]> 1. не знаю. 2. в ввдиал могут быть коды возврата , к которым можно прицепиться в скрипте.
<[Raiden]> или коды ошибок,  errorlevels короче
<baronos> а чем нм не устраивает?
<Dr_Lemis> Тем, что мой ломаный модем упорно через него не работает. Исключительно через wvdial с южных склонов Альп.
<baronos> нм пробовал обновить до 0,9,8?
<baronos> два модема прошитый билайн zte mf626 и мегфон е1750 с ним работают на ура ничего не падет.
<baronos> на старом нм билайн модем пропадал вообще
<Dr_Lemis> "Уже установлена самая новая версия network-manager"
<Dr_Lemis> Почему-то не могу посмотреть about
<[Raiden]> Учитесь не моргать http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/03/05/submarines/#0
<[Raiden]> ой не то
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/05/eyecontrol/
<Dr_Lemis> Окей, тогда подробнее о модеме. Е325, не отправляет USSD. wvdial это нафиг не сдалось, вот и работает.
<Dr_Lemis> NM, видимо, пытается что-то там сделать с USSD, вот и вылетает, когда понимает, что ответа на команду не дождется. то есть секунд через 20 после коннекта.
<teddyp1cker> о боже тот самый е325
<Dr_Lemis> А что, он особо хулиганистый?)
<teddyp1cker> был год назад - я пока его в режим модема не настроил
<teddyp1cker> так и не смог завести - а потом его пришлось делить с человиком из мира уиндоус
<teddyp1cker> и я забил
<[Raiden]> http://cs319618.vk.me/v319618142/30bc/QAIdAhju2Lo.jpg
<Dr_Lemis> Вот и я так и не завел, пообрубал только. wvdial меня устраивает и я даже попривык, но вот если бы ещё и уведомления к нему прикрутить - вообще бы чудесно было.
<[Raiden]> Dr_Lemis: если будешь из той папки исполнять , то в скрипте должна быть DISPLAY  переменная. В общем попробуй запусть хоть что-то, а потом уже ...
<teddyp1cker> если эта балайка умеет шелл-скрипты по событию запускать или dbus поддерживает - то ноу проблем
<Dr_Lemis> Проблема в том, что я вообще не знаю, как писать те скрипты. У меня с этим тяжело, да.
<teddyp1cker> man notify-send
<Dr_Lemis> Нет, ну я могу написать на AutoIt скрипт, который будет пинговать гугль и говорить, есть коннект или нет... Но это же сферический костыль в вакууме.
<Dr_Lemis> Уважаемый, маны я читаю в первую очередь. Я про скрипты из /etc/network/if-up.d
<teddyp1cker> а вот оно что
<[Raiden]> я не знаю испольняются ли они вообще оттуда после коннекта ввдиалом
<Dr_Lemis> Исполняются, avahi ругается тем же самым notify
<[Raiden]> Stealth-Lemis: попробуй типа такого туда положить http://paste.org.ru/?r9wfp8
<[Raiden]> там опечатка sent - send
<Stealth-Lemis> Название скрипта надо где-то прописывать, или оно цепляет всё, что в папку закинуто?
<[Raiden]> по идее всё
<Stealth-Lemis> Щас потестим, один момент
<NightPorter> привет
<[Raiden]> вообще из папок с .d обычн оцепляется всё. Бывают правда исключания. Например из  /etc/modprobe.d читаются только .conf
<[Raiden]> хотел ему сказать, не успел.
<Dr_Lemis> Не цепляет. Авахи цепляет, его - нет.
<teddyp1cker> можно даже и по грепать по названиями скриптов чтобы понять откуда они дергаются
<[Raiden]> Dr_Lemis:  а эхо точно не пишет в файлик ничего?  ты там путь vasya изменил?
<[Raiden]> и права на запуск файлу дал?
<Dr_Lemis> Черт. Права. Лемис дурак сегодня.
<[Raiden]> Стой не уходи пока
<Dr_Lemis> Ок, тут
<[Raiden]> путь я специально полный написал , ~ привело бы в папку рута )
<[Raiden]> всё
<tagezi> [Raiden], о_О в убунту рута нет )
<NightPorter> дайте мануал по установке веб сервера, чтобы прямо для чайников
<NightPorter> аппач mysql и тп
<NightPorter> локальный
<teddyp1cker> на вики есть ubuntu.ru
<NightPorter> там не подробно
<NightPorter> не рассказано как hosts править
<NightPorter> и конфиг в аппаче
<tagezi> зачем тебе?
<teddyp1cker> а если ленив то есть готовые боксы для vagrant
<NightPorter> поставить друпал и ковырять его
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты сча пошутил или как?
<tagezi> ну так он и так ставиться.. ламп и понеслась
<Dr_Lemis> [Raiden], что "всё"-то?)
<tagezi> [Raiden], не.. рута нет )) есть пользователь с правами рута ) короче, я из того, что у меня никогда ~/ не приходила пока в рутовый каталог )
<[Raiden]> Dr_Lemis: ну всмысле это всё что я хотел добавить , иди ) Надо добится что бы эхо в файл писало, а потом с нотифи можно поколдовать, сразу может не работать
<Dr_Lemis> Ок, ща ещё раз попробую.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: пользовател рут в убунте есть изначально и был всегда. И иначе никогда небыло. И соотв хомпапка ег отоже существует. В убунте нету только пароля для рута, что не даёт им заходить.
<Sergey_IT> ... но можно его установить
<Sergey_IT> но не нужно
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, нужно потестить, может у меня и получиться записать в рутовый каталог как в домашний
<teddyp1cker> кстати вспомнил - из под крона тоже дергал поделку с notify на bash
<teddyp1cker> я и в скрипте переменную display передавал и в кронтабе
<teddyp1cker> иначе не работало
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, точняк, пишет в рута ))) а я и не знал )
<[Raiden]> с нотифи ещё 1 проблема есть. Возможно надо будет либо дать разрешение на подключение к сессии другог оюзера с помощь xhost
<[Raiden]> либ онотифи сенд пускать от нужног оюзера с помощью su и ли sudo
<Dr_Lemis> Нет, не цепляет.
<[Raiden]> т.е. файлик test.txt не создался?
<Dr_Lemis> Нет
<[Raiden]> хз тогда. Пиши на форум. Там тех кто юзал ввдиал много должно быть.
<Dr_Lemis> Окей. Сейчас ещё у товарища, наверняка знакомого с подобными вещами спрошу. Во всяком случае благодарю за помощь) Начинающим обычно тяжело, да.
<[Raiden]> или если цепляет скрипт авахи, попробуй его дописать
<teddyp1cker> askubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> это тоже вакумный костыль, но как бы, работающий кастыль имеет больше прав на жизнь ))
<Dr_Lemis> Окей, рискнем)
<Dr_Lemis> Вы клевые, ребят.
<[Raiden]> только не знаем нехрена )
<teddyp1cker> точно
<[Raiden]> сча увидел плазмойд специально для тачпада на ноуте азус. И подумалось. На сколько же проще эпл писат ьсофт под 1 линейку компов...
<teddyp1cker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347517
<teddyp1cker> чорт чувак ушел
<[Raiden]> а вот так часто бывает
<teddyp1cker> там скриптик как раз с notify-dend
<teddyp1cker> мб логи глянет или еще придет
<[Raiden]> В челябинске тётка зарезала двух мужиков. Смотрели футбол  громко и мешали отдыхать.
<[Raiden]> а нет, хоккей
<Kyshtynbai> Снёс пакет zenoss, так эта жёппа утащила php за собой сервисы ессно в даун. Починил, но вот кто будет удалять зеносс - имейте ввиду :).
<baronos> заноззу надо удалять аккуратно :)
<Kyshtynbai> Да ужж!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> есть какой-нить способ узнать какой конкретно и чьё производство модуля камеры в телефоне? :)
<baronos> есть в г плей типа хардвар приложения
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzM
<baronos> я драйвер и производителья тач узнавал через какой то
<[Raiden]> ок поищу там
<baronos> ну или поставить эмуль терминала с бусибоксом и линукс вей  ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Это немного слишком...
<[Raiden]> Хотя может я и до этого дойду со временем.
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=syFZmAT9LAw#t=331s
<baronos> 500р стоит
<[Raiden]> это ежели покупать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще я думаю лучшие апекс и нова. Этот просто наворочен по эффектам - друзей пугать и батарейку сажать
<baronos> хром ось не запустилась на ати((
<[Raiden]> это к счастью
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-06
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> утречка
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, сегодня мозг твой оставили в покое? ))
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: да, я послала всех нахер, встала в 6 утра и засела в линейку))) на меня посмотрели и тупо махнули рукой
<aleksei`> )) значит всё наладилось
<Hanno4ka> слушайте, во вотором гноме была такая фича, в настройках клавиатуры можно было настроить перерыв, типа в час на 3 мин блокировался экран
<Hanno4ka> а есть какие аналоги в виде отдельного приложения? вроде был для кед хороший - там и длительные и короткие переывы были
<Hanno4ka> но я не момню, как назывался, никто не знет?
<aleksei`> ммм
<aleksei`> http://www.linux-info.ru/applets-caffeine.html   протакое имеешь в виду?
<Hanno4ka> вот, нашла, rsibreak
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: кафеин это для просмотра онлайн в браузере
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, верно )))
<Hanno4ka> клевая штука, всем советую, сразу заметите, как снизилось напряжение на глаза
<aleksei`> подключил тут себе к ноуту второй моник, но он зараза никак не хочет определяться как главный
<vir0id> Hanno4ka cипуха =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: arandr?
<Hanno4ka> vir0id: оО чего?
<vir0id> Hanno4ka чепуха говорю
<vir0id> ыыыы... обиделаь =))
<vir0id> cь
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<NightPorter> Привет )
<NightPorter> Хотел бы узнать по настройке сервера.
<NightPorter> нужно запустить аппач на моем компе
<NightPorter> для работы с drupal
<SergeyIT> запускай
<baronos> благославляю
<Hanno4ka> XD
<Kyshtynbai> помолясь, набираешь в консоли sudo /etc/init.t/apache start .
<Kyshtynbai> init.d в смысле.
<|rapidsp|> а apachectl сейчас уже нет?
<Kyshtynbai> ну можно и так.
<Hanno4ka> ем очтличается apache от apache tomcat?
<Kyshtynbai> да гугл его знает...
<Hanno4ka> вроде и тот и тот - вебсервер
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> чего это тут ак
<Hanno4ka> тут так тихо? у всех все работает?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: тсс, жуков разбудишь!
<iFalkorr> бжжжжжжжжж
<NightPorter> Получилось )
<NightPorter> сервер работает
<baronos> ну вот, жук Голиаф проснулся
<NightPorter> phpmyadmin открывается
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Kyshtynbai> Терпенье и труд всё перетрут.
<NightPorter> я думаю делать просто папки  для разных сайтов, или виртуальные домены создавать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: вот как программер, скажи почему showkey в консоли и xev в иксах для одной клавиши показывают коды на 8 отличающиеся?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: смотри какую няшку разбудила http://goo.gl/0x15D :)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: 1) что такое showkeys? 2) что такое xev? 0) а я тут причем?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: мило
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: showkey в консоли CAF1. xev просто в терминале и погуляй по клаве
<Hanno4ka> только я всегда думала, что скай - дракон
 * baronos хочет жука геркулеса в коллекцию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это жук голиаф?
<baronos> ага
<baronos> геркулеса см так на 15 бы :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наибее нема?
<baronos> он только в южной америке вроде живет, и личинка год развивается, его найти очень трудно. и цена от 1к$ наверно будет
<jlewka> Сижу целый день и решаю что делать... Либо в инст ехать долги закрывать, либо ехать за запчастями, либо учиться... А в итоге не делаю вообще нечего =\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jlewka: учись берцы шнуровать :)
<baronos> учиться и долги закрывать, чтоб потом устроится на работу получить зарплату и купить запчасти
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: классный геркусес http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/1//57/349/57349298_gig1.jpg :)
<jlewka> не берут( говорят молодой, красивый что ты там забыл...?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: так тебе живого надо или трупик в коробочке?
<baronos> сначала бы живого
<jlewka> закрывать долги и учиться, ни как друг с другом не связаны)
<jlewka> baronos жуков собираешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DYNASTES-HERCULES-ECUATORIANUS-Rhino-Beetle-123mm-Large-and-Beautiful-/181089880542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a29cc49de оно?
<baronos> jlewka: пытаюсь, есть два носорог и олень. мало у нас тут их.
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ты так скоро и меня заразишь жуколюбовью)) такой лапочка, просто супер))
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: оно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там еще есть. цены разные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правда не знаю как такие вещи и карантин сочетаются
<jlewka> а пакет из репы, можно поставить с иным ключом? Или ток с помощью распоковки и последующей сборки?
<NightPorter> я думаю делать просто папки  для разных сайтов, или виртуальные домены создавать? Посоветуйте )
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а тут только трупы обитают... добро пожаловать!
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, думал ты живая, вот блин не задача.. )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116634837115748851709/posts/KMZ8Ptb5KvX
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а зачем я тебе именно живая?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, вопрос с подвохом? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: нет
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ну раз нет, то и ответ не важен )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: и в мыслях не было
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: просто интересно...
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: или ответ на вопрос важен, только если вопрос с подвохом? ))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka,  не, отвечать не интересно, думать не нужно, что не ответь всё пойдёт )))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: кто знает, пойдет или нет. может ты меня убить хочешь, такой ответ меня не устроит, да)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, не, я добрый.. может даже черезчур добрый )
<Hanno4ka> baronos: как там твои дела  с мисс март?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: увидешь мисс март привет передавай :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я вам не фейсбук приветы передавать)
<baronos> Hanno4ka: один раз не ....!
<Hanno4ka> baronos: так она что, не ответила?
<baronos> ytf
<baronos> неа
 * Hanno4ka поживает плечами
<Hanno4ka> я тут бессильна
<baronos> ну хз, можешь с лопаты запугать её :)
<Hanno4ka> по ходу я ее и так запугала...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты стоишь на пути их счастья:)нууу... его. он как минимум будет счастлив:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: я? да я вообще... моя хата с края... я их не трогаю...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: теперь тебе придется доставить ему счастье:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: пусть сам себе доставляет) у меня есть кому достваить гору счаться ;)
<Hanno4ka> хех, сижу ту, никого не трогаю... обсуждаю с коллегой проект, смотрим на моём компе что да как.. и тут вдруг прилетает сообщение со скайпа "Где твои сиськи?)"
<Hanno4ka> я аж печенькой подавилась
<baronos> дык где твои сиськи?
<Hanno4ka> ( . )( . )
<SergeyIT> baronos, sudo apt-get install syski... и у тебя будут
<baronos> такс, из того что в дефолте идет в убунту, что умеет склеивать картинки?
<baronos> гимп ставить не вариант
<artus> клеей катом :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а ты что, качал 2 сиськи по отдельности, а теперь думаешь, как их объединить?)))
<baronos> artus: вот сейчас я прам таки обожаю дефолтный дебиан виззи, там есть все что нужно
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а попробуй в нотпаде? открой обе картинки как текст, скопипасть одну в конец другой.. интересно, что получится)
<baronos> O_o
<artus> Hanno4ka, cat ? :)
<Hanno4ka> artus: да, оно круче)) в консольке катом слепить
<artus> открыть текстовиком, распечатать, потом распознать и посмотреть )
<Hanno4ka> хм, катом оно в итоговой картинке типа только первая...
<artus> взаимное проникновение :D
<Hanno4ka> хотя весит как 2
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, и это предлагает программист (
<Hanno4ka> там наверное, где-то прописываются размеры... тут уж нужно читать спеки по формату файлов
<tagezi> baronos, хугин, не?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: херовый с меня программист, да?
<baronos> tagezi: кто?
<tagezi> baronos, hugin
<artus> @kban Hanno4ka 3600 все, спать
<tagezi> baronos, он клёво склеевает
<baronos> с моим инетом ничего не поставить
<tagezi> а..
<tagezi> сейчас имеджмекер стоит по умолчанию
<tagezi> imageMagick
<baronos> artus: катом не проcatывает ну или я знаю его на уровне записи образов на юсб))
<Hanno4ka> за что?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, за некоректное выражение чувств )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну я же сказала "херовый", а не "хуёвый"!...
<baronos> ban
<artus> @kban --host Hanno4ka
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36316
<andrex> Невозможно записать в «276364» (Победа). )) wget прикалывается чтоле... победа то причем)
<artus> ну он сломал и радуется
<Scrimmer> artus: йо
<artus> ку
<Scrimmer> artus: дело есть, напиши в приват
<Civil|2> Победа это перевод слова Success в некоторых манах...
<|rapidsp|> )
<[Raiden]> Для женщины красота важнее ума, потому что мужчине легче смотреть , чем думать. (с) фортунки.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты себе програмку поставил? )
<[Raiden]> Да, и у меня плазмойд показывающий их по таймеру
<[Raiden]> только локаль чего-то не подхватило , пришлось аргументы указать -o ru
<tagezi> панятно )
<[Raiden]> некоторые я постю в чаты. И смотрю в основном первый при загрузке.
<tagezi> как называется то плазмойд? )
<[Raiden]> Fortune plasmoid
<[Raiden]> fortunes-ubuntu-server                                  - Подсказки Ubuntu server для fortune
<[Raiden]> такое ещё есть, но я не юзал.
<artus> Scrimmer, ты че не на талксах?
<artus> я б тебя на позадротить в ммо совратил :D
<andrex> xD
<artus> andrex, воо, а ты не хош присоединитцо к сказочному и радужному миру ненапряжных ммо? )))
<baronos> ахаха
<andrex> хы, а что за ммо?
<artus> легенды кунфу
<andrex> панда чтоле? или что? скрин покажи)
<artus> andrex, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8JmOUR5l2c да хоть стрим )
<teddyp1cker> нативная игрушка?
<artus> никакого гринда, никакого задротства :D  сплошной фан и ляпота
<baronos> наивная
<artus> кстати ша проверю вайном
<teddyp1cker> да ладно, слишком красивая)
<tagezi> странно, у меня глючит и по руски вообще ни фразы ))) и -o ru не помогает ))
<artus> четь вайн не хочет, может потом что на нтфс, ну да ладно
<andrex> хм смешно
<andrex> прям как в индийских фильах, бесконтактный бой ещё громких злопков добавить
<artus> andrex, намааано, я уже на 5м часу игры нес дозор и вражеских шпиенов нагибал :D
<andrex> м*х*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Здесь?
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> тут
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Стим не запускал в кубунту?
<[Raiden]> неа, вообще нигде не запускал.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А не хочешь? )))
<baronos> а он доллжен как то не так запускаться в кубунту?
<[Raiden]> Пока нет.
<Nor8> baronos: Не должен, но вдруг глюки есть
<andrex> хм 8 гигов весит
<baronos> странно
<[Raiden]> Остутсвие игр даёт время на другие вещи.
<[Raiden]> и опять же в урбан бывает бегаю
<artus> задротить над операционкой? данунафиг )))
<artus> andrex, ставь давай))
<artus> хотя может это у меня все работает и скучно )
<andrex> я качать буду 5 часов как вгет сказал со скоростью 4 мегабит всек
<artus> andrex, ария и торент
<Nor8> andrex: Что там за чудо весом 8 гигов?
<andrex> хм угу
<artus> я тянул на всю сотку
<andrex> Nor8, легенды кунг фу
<Nor8> andrex:  С секретным бонусом от шаолиньских мастеров?
<andrex> а я фз
<Nor8> )))
<artus> ога, и это тоже )
<andrex> Nor8, иди артуса по троль на счет бонусов, будет те и бонусы и прочие прелести ирц)
<tagezi> ))
<Nor8> andrex: Артус это кено уже видел ))
<andrex> а это не кино
<artus> Nor8, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FW1scHmANSI#!
<Nor8> andrex: Хех, мортал комбат онлайн ))
<[Raiden]> Задротить над операционкой не то. Если бя я этого хотел, я бы не выбрал кде ) Я имел в виду время на общение, чтение, кино и даже на спорт.
<artus> ага, и только 12 часов в сутки ты тут расказываеш о том как настраиваеш фортунки и темки крутиш )))
<Nor8> )))
<artus> тоже определенный вид спорта , мышкотыкательство ))
<Nor8> Это спорт для него ))
<andrex> кликерство
<artus> а пока на дорогах лед и на лисапедке можно убитцо - ммошиииитьььь :D
<tagezi> ) мож он оставшиеся 12 часов кунг-фу занимается )
<Nor8> tagezi: Ага, как Нео, во сне ))
<andrex> во сне
<artus> может, я ж не подсматриваю )
<tagezi> а модет он не спит, ваще )) может у него 90 лвл па кун-фу ))
<artus> ну туть левелов нима, но у него может и 90й ))
<[Raiden]> Не, каких-то спортивных наград и степеней у меня нет
<artus> даже грамоты почетного кедовода ? :D
<[Raiden]> И я просто сча начал так к этму относиться. А раньше я играл сутками.
<Nor8> artus:  Не почетного, а заслуженного ))
<tagezi> а всё почему? патаму что Рейден скромный )
<artus> дык следуйщая стадия после заслуженого - поетный
<Nor8> artus: Заслуженный кедовод всея Руси и ея окрестностей ))
<andrex> хы а у меня была гдето грамота по бегу на короткие за 1,3 места и по лыжам со школы))
<Nor8> artus: Не, почетного могут и без заслуг дать ) А тут такая работа проделана, огого ))
<Nor8>  andrex:  Среди 1-2 классов? ))
<andrex> не среди старших, 1 - 2 не бегали у нас
<andrex> за топчут ещё)
<andrex> старшиков бедных
<tagezi> andrex, у вас на сколько второе место делилось?
<artus> на 15 подвторых?
<tagezi> ну у него 1,3 места
<tagezi> один и три десятых )
<andrex> всмысле делилось, в торым пришел 2 е 3 тим 3 тье итд ,также у девок и у среднего звена
<teddyp1cker> перезагрузился в старые добрые кеды
<artus> старье на помойкуууу :D
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, чо четвёртые не покатили?
<artus> нефиг хлам на антресолях держать )
<teddyp1cker> у меня они 4ые
<teddyp1cker> просто на юнити месяца 3 сидел
<artus> ну тогда простительно )
<teddyp1cker> и вот опять тут как дома)
<andrex> нефиг хлам держать и выкинул linux из окна
<artus> после юнити и кедотерапия добро )
<artus> andrex, а вот нифига, в нем просто удобно работать, и на де по большому счету плевать
<[Raiden]> Кстати о кино. Гляньте сериал Есенин. На ютубе он есть.
<teddyp1cker> ну хоткеи свои плазмиоды полезные
<andrex> ну ядро сторее кед даже, тоесть старье)
<teddyp1cker> мне в юнити как то больше действий надо делать
<artus> плазмоиды полезными не бывают )
<andrex> бсд надо выкинуть лет 20 назад было
<Nor8> Убунту все-таки созрела до роллинга
<teddyp1cker> andrex: да ладно сравни тот же iptables c ipf (или как его)
<artus> от вам занятцо нечемм, фильтры сравникать, вот уж гре реальные задроты ))
<andrex> а это тт причем блин, я ничего не сравнивал)
<teddyp1cker> фряха все еще няша)
<andrex> старая как мир
<artus> ну у меня семерка 180 топит, а толку ? )))
<teddyp1cker> ей бы нормальный пакетный менеджер
<andrex> толк есть, сила удара будет мощнее и брызги мозгов разлетятсо дальше
<teddyp1cker> а то теже мейл ру от нее ушли почти только из-за этого
<artus> andrex, ну если я обварю раму, то буду выглядеть совсем как живой :D
<andrex> ))
<andrex> в русских 100 ехать страшно а 180 диарея замучит)
<andrex> лан в пять утра по иркт попробую запустить этот кунгфуй муйфун
<artus> а ща у тебя сколько?
<artus> давай синхроннизируем часы))
<andrex> пол 2
<artus> тобиш через 4 часик гдет?
<andrex> ну не факт что я проснусь в пять)
<andrex> если усну
<andrex> вдруг мне скучно станет
<artus> ну в принципе до двоих 8-9 я онлайн буду )
<andrex> и отрублюсь на часов 8 10
<artus> у меня покаместь только 18.30
<andrex> уу вечер
<artus> а у тя день? Оо
<tagezi> [Raiden], эм.. вопрос.. и чо тебе дало -o ru в фортуне если там вааще русских нет выражений? )
<andrex> у тя ещё вчера
<andrex> утро
<artus> ))
<teddyp1cker> https://github.com/mortdeus/legacy-cc/tree
<teddyp1cker> раритет - очень странный тут C ;)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты наверное не поставил fortunes-ru
<[Raiden]> у меня русские фразы есть http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0306/h_1362588150_1874071_e2554c0d9a.png
<andrex> мм кто нить хотит посоветовать док фильм какой нить интересный на поглядеть) мене.
<[Raiden]> andrex: BBC Европа. История континента. 4 части.
<andrex> [Raiden], thx поглядим)
<Nor8>  andrex: Про природу от НГ в фулл ХЖ посмотри
<Nor8> В фулл ХД*
<teddyp1cker> или про мужичка того
<teddyp1cker> "выжить любой ценой"
<andrex> а америкос который во всяку гадость отправлялсо и потом вылазил от туда, видел
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0306/h_1362588725_2728844_399468b59f.png Пришла 4.10.1
<teddyp1cker> ога тараканов всяких лопает
<andrex> и из гумна пил)
<andrex> но эт норм, жить захочеш ся сьеш)
<Nor8> andrex: Он брит, если про Беара речь идет
<[Raiden]> Недавн опро немцев смотрел, про вов. В районе сталинграда. Они там всех ездовых лошадей съели.
<andrex> ну может, я както не вдавалсо в подробности, брит он или еврей)
<andrex> по инглишу грит либо англо америкос либо кто то ещё не русский)
<Nor8>  andrex: Не еврей точно, им некошерно тараканов жрать )))
<andrex> а ну да)
<Nor8> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D1%81,_%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B0%D1%80
<Nor8> Этот?
<andrex> ну ессно
<teddyp1cker> по моему он анличанин - слишком четко выговаривает + акцент)
<Nor8> Там ве написано ))
<teddyp1cker>  о точно англичашка
<[Raiden]> англинчанину никто не мешает быть евреем.
<[Raiden]> сча мало кто знает родословную дальше дедушки.
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> да и какая разница.
<Nor8> Они точно знают, у них это пунктик, да и революции там не было
<[Raiden]> Больше социалка важна чем всякие там у-хромосомы и т.д. Можно и негра вырастить русским богатырём.
<Nor8> Но имх перебарщивает он с поеданием всего, и без поедания навоза можно в Африке выжить ))
<andrex> да если начать их в рашке ростить они неграми перестанут быть
<andrex> через поколений 10
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хех, да вы оптимист, батенька, но "Собачье сердце" все-же посмотрите ))))
<[Raiden]> народность это больше социальный и культурный слой. А так, врятли сча есть первоначальные этносы. В африке если только.
<[Raiden]> Тех же русских небыло до 9 века, до основания руси. Были славяне , финно-угры и некотоыре соседние народы.
<andrex> собачье сердце про другое, скорее про личности разные от эгоистов до фх кого
<[Raiden]> этносы котоыре дали жизнь современному этносу
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не было названия "русские", а этнос был
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Или вы хотите сказать, что русскими стали называть смеси? ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну был конечно, только другой. Славяне главная составляющая русских , но не более того. И ещё культура другая была. Древнеславянский ты скорее всег опоймеш ьещё меньше чем украинский или польский.
<[Raiden]> И тебя древний славянин нихрена не поймёт
<Nor8> ))
<andrex> аз ес бы
<[Raiden]> хотя тех которые были тыщу лет назад наверное ещё поймём.
<teddyp1cker> происхождение и состав славян это вообще спорная тема
<andrex> инопланетяне это все
<[Raiden]> происхождение славян не такая уж и спорная тема, если использовать научные труды, а не всякие славяно-арийские веды которых до 90-х годов вообще в природе небыло :)
<andrex> хм у четиля русского литературы которым по лет 50 щас должны знать славянский, ибо их учили
<[Raiden]> Можно ещё удариться в медицину , в гены. Есть идея что Y-хромосома присущая восточным славянам и некоторым другим народам , появилась где-то на балканах примерно 300 поколений или 15к лет назад.
<[Raiden]> Папа всех славян вероятно жил там.
<Nor8> andrex: С чего это они должные знать? )))
<andrex> учили их, а вот помнят они или нет это другой вопрос
<andrex> ибо что не используется забывается
<Nor8> andrex: Бредъ, при красных старо-славянский учили только в универах, на кафедрах славистики.
<Nor8> andrex: Впрочем, как и сейчас
<Nor8> andrex: Хотя сейчас еще и в духовных академиях можно выучить
<andrex> ну может и так вот чет нам училка говорила что их учили этой фигне, так что и не факт
<[Raiden]> Я думаю старославянский больше похож на украинский и возможно польский.  По сути с9 века по наши дни там был их основное скопление и поздее они стали расширяться. И та же Москва в 1 из периодов была деревней на границе руси. А что за ней всё было
<[Raiden]> чужое.
 * andrex у меня любая духовная ересь почемуто асоциируется с сектой
<[Raiden]> ну, если перевести слово секта на русский, то это организация )  Таким образом любая кучка людей со своим взглядом - секта.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Появление старославянского языка связывают с именами Кирилла и Мефодия, которые взялись переводить литургические тексты и некоторые части Библии (Евангелие, Псалтирь, паремии) на язык славян. Диалектной основой старославянского языка стал одÐ
<[Raiden]> у тебя кривой клиент. Не умеет разделять на 2 строки , если 255 символов
<[Raiden]> иалектной основой старославянского языка стал од�
<Nor8> Диалектной основой старославянского языка стал один из говоров южных славян 
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У меня кривой пиджин ))
<[Raiden]> Старославянский был и до них ) Говорили же тут как-то. И естественно он тоже не был в 1 состоянии. Торговые пути .новые племена дающие дань и т.д. И требующие дань.  Всё это изменял оязык и дополняло постоянно
<[Raiden]> а в современном русском от одних тольк отюрков дофига всего.
<andrex> да врятле, украины вобще же небыло до россии точнее до ссср
<[Raiden]> andrex: Я имел в виду территорию украины
<[Raiden]> В средние века украины конечн онебыло, была киевская Русь
<[Raiden]> А мы в общем потом нарисовались. Сначала в виде московского княжества.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> от которого до россии был пройден в общем большйо путь ) В том числе и территориальный.
<teddyp1cker> терки москвы с тверью эпичные
<[Raiden]> да с кем только небыло. Я ту тчитал ,чукчи с нами 400 лет воевали )
<teddyp1cker> в результате которых нечистоплотным путем стала столицей москва)
<[Raiden]> Влась ваще редко бывает чистоплотной
<andrex> [Raiden], ну это я так примерно уточнил не вдаваясь в подробности, а то мог бы и сказать российской империи или царской руси))
<[Raiden]> Но так уж вышло чо мы теперь носим имя РФ и по сути потомки тех кто жил на руси + тех кого она смогла подмять или ассимилировать как финоугров , мордву и т.д.
<teddyp1cker> подмять это врядли
<[Raiden]> что врятли? :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: "Подмять и ассимилировать" означает то, что ты сейчас от лица орды говоришь )))
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, точно ))
<teddyp1cker> скорее просто те народы как и сейчас немногочисленны и у них выхода не было
<teddyp1cker> подмять разве что татар (булгары которые) пытались
<[Raiden]> Nor8: В те времена все так жили. Подминали безхозных или тех кого можно отвоевать и дань накладывали ) Не только Орда так делала, но и Московское княжество и киевская русь и вся европа.
<[Raiden]> Включая тот же рим
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: То есть, братва на ладьях даром времени не теряла? )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Уу... На ладьях дядьки ваще страшные плавали. Был новогород и он от орды отгородился болотами и лесами. И не был под властью. И у них был речной флот.
<[Raiden]> И они даже умудрились забрать всю казну из Сарая, столицы орды )
<[Raiden]> и даже город пожгли.
<[Raiden]> По сути речные пираты были
<[Raiden]> не хуже викингов )
<teddyp1cker>  а началось все с того, что кто-то спросил что ему сегодня посмотреть)
<Nor8> ахахаха )))
<[Raiden]> И потом в общем после ограбления сарая орда их сильно перемочила. И они стали грабить поселения поменьше. Включая русские , входящие в московское княжество
<[Raiden]> И тогда уже Московские князья их тоже стали мочить.
<[Raiden]> в общем где-то я эо смотрел или читал )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Судя по всему, во второсортном детективе ))
<[Raiden]> Такие люди реально были. Если хочеш ьпотом поищу )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Где один из героев рассказывает на фене свое видение истории Руси ))
<[Raiden]> Ну я сократил как мог )  И это не вся история , а только 1 эпизод )  Кстати, викинги видимо эти места называли гардарикой , что в преводе страна городов. Это может гворить о том что до прихода рюрика и русов города были, но реально 1 государства небы
<[Raiden]> ло. были племенные союзы котоыре постоянно менялись.
<teddyp1cker> на ютубе есть видео где шевчук из ддт озвучивает анимацию про историю россии
<teddyp1cker> дофига серий
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Новый сериал, кстати, начался, Викинги, как ра про те времена.
<[Raiden]> И 1 племя славян в легкую могло грабить и убивать другое
<teddyp1cker> смотрел когда готовился к экзамену  чтобы не учить
<teddyp1cker> не помогло)
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> Ещё помню что этими выходцами из новгорода Сарай был разграблен за 200 лет до куликова поля и реального разгрома орды.
<[Raiden]> Пользуясь междоусобием ханов, новгородские укшуйники в 1374 и 1375 гг. напали на Сарай и разграбили его. Тут и сказке конец, кому надо погуглит.
<teddyp1cker> да я думаю уже не надо))
<[Raiden]> вы уже обсуждали? ) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36308
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Его выбор, но гном так сломали, что сам невольно начинаешь думать о "переезде" на что-нибудь рабочее и глаз не раздражающее
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Даже хфце а последнем Хубунту криво стало работать
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А про юнити и разговора нет
<[Raiden]> на самом деле немногим раньше он убегал работать в МС.
<[Raiden]> а сча уволили наверное )
<[Raiden]> в прочем я бы и сам рассмотрел макось .если бы она была официально под мой комп.
<teddyp1cker> mac mini ~ 22к рублей
<teddyp1cker> 2012 года
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я бы с удовльствием рассмторел что-нибудь, что бы работало как гном 2 ))
<[Raiden]> ну, мате никуда не делся. И от гнома 2 никуда не ушел.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Кстати, да, мате вполне, минтовский лдме вполне хорош
<[Raiden]> а я ен хочу. Я видел в гноме2 потенциал который не развился.  Моё де шагнуло далеко вперёд... Не хочу возвращаться )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я мсел ввиду, чтобы работало стабильно и настраивалось минимум как гном 2, а не падало и глючило
<tagezi> наверное он ушёл ломать макОс ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<teddyp1cker> синамон еще вполне себе торт
<tagezi> сделает из неё гом, во радости будет )
<teddyp1cker> там и так ломальщиков - эпичный баг с File://
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: плазма падает не часто ) даже в 4.10.0
<tagezi> кстати по поводу совместимости, насколько я помню, у макОси вообще таковой нет между версиями
<Nor8> В общем, каноникалу стоит задуматься о роллинге с классическим работающим как часы интерфэйсом))
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: почему есть совместимость
<[Raiden]> А вы видели мой пост вчера про виндовс блю? Кнопка пуск будет возвращена
<[Raiden]> правда вид меню всетаки будет другим, скорее всего.
<teddyp1cker> все что по аккуратно написано то рабоает с 10.6. до текущей 10.8.2
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Я почему про кеды и спрашивал в начале, потому что, с последними драйверами Хубунту перестал нормально в спящий режим переходить + еще несколько глюков по мелочи. Ломают, в общем, дистры.
<Kyshtynbai> гном гном кладбище макос
<Nor8> [Raiden]: *-ка винда просто убила, такой отстой дикий
<Nor8> 8-ка*
<tagezi> [Raiden], эм.. в чем? программы работают только под свою версию
<Kyshtynbai> што ж ты будешь делать. ещё торвальдс на мак уйдёт.
<[Raiden]> спящий режим от де не сильно зависит. Этим ядро по сути занимается и ему всервн очто оставлять в рам или сувать в своп. Вот дрова - это да, могут быть проблемой.
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: ну как бы он почти на нем)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: что в чём?
<tagezi> [Raiden], ладно, это офтом всёравно
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в готовящемся обновлении для вин8, будет меню пуск
<[Raiden]> или я не понял вопроса )
<teddyp1cker> и оно платное
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, я виндой не пользуюсь
<tagezi> не люблю я её
<[Raiden]> про что тогда твой вопрос?
<tagezi> хотя нужно попробовать поставить виндовс сервер 2013 потискать
<Kyshtynbai> а макось это же типа фрибсд, нет? только с красивым <s>гномом</s> интерфейсом.
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: нет
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, очень давно была
<Kyshtynbai> цитата: "Любовь к платформе Mac OS X родилась у Мигеля во время трёхнедельного отпуска, проведённого в 2008 году в Бразилии" --- в Бразилию - ни ногой.
<teddyp1cker> это mach + куски бсд + графика 'ggkf
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: вообщем-то пофиг что внутри ибо все что нужно есть
<teddyp1cker> хотя разделы как bsd обзвает
<[Raiden]> на самом деле там ядро мач ,которое к фрибсд вообще никак не относится. Из фрибсд взяли только часть обвязки. Так что макось только по строению близка к фрибсд ,но ей никак не являлась и не является.
<Kyshtynbai> а там типа какая-то система пакетов есть?
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: нативно нет
<Kyshtynbai> софт как ставицца? репы там какие-нить...
<teddyp1cker> там прикольно
<Kyshtynbai> понятно
<teddyp1cker> тупо в папку
<teddyp1cker> просто eесть /Applications
<Kyshtynbai> а фс там щас какая?
<teddyp1cker> ufs+
<teddyp1cker> пакетный менеджер есть macports
<teddyp1cker> homebrew
<Kyshtynbai> прииикольна
<[Raiden]> фс там называется hfs
<teddyp1cker> я брю юзаю - берет сорцы с гитхаба и собирает пям у тебя
<Kyshtynbai> а на западе маки тоже стоят чортову тучу?
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/HFS_Plus
<teddyp1cker> неа
<Kyshtynbai> teddyp1cker: не ну это жесть дженту вей какой-то).\
<teddyp1cker> для разрабов очень удобно
<teddyp1cker> по сути он там девелоперам и нужен
<[Raiden]> Линус кстати эту фс назвал дерьмом в 1 из интервью. Думаю это гуглится.
<[Raiden]> А ufs это чего-то другое.
<teddyp1cker> юзера драгают образ диска с программой в папку
<teddyp1cker> и радуются
<Kyshtynbai> в общем, разброд и шатание.
<teddyp1cker> не сказал бы
<Kyshtynbai> а впрочем, ну кто такой етот мигель? у нас есь космонафт.
<Kyshtynbai> и Mir. И Юнити.
 * Kyshtynbai бьёцца головой об стену.
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: гном содрали с мака почти все настройки
<teddyp1cker> прямо в наглую)
<Kyshtynbai> ты так говоришь, как будто это что-то плохое :) . Да я тащем-то ничего против мака не имею. Акромя московских цен, глядя на которые хочецца плакать.
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: вообщем переехать очень легко
<teddyp1cker> даже апач по дефолту стоит
<Kyshtynbai> нафига бы?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле апач по деолту
<Kyshtynbai> дефолту.
<rekcuFniarB> Проголосуйте пожалуйста за баг, кому не лень: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316234
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и у кого есть там акк, конечно.
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: там и гит с svn тоже подефолту есть)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: А  ты не смотрел в 4.10.1?
<[Raiden]> мне лень мотреть пофиксили или нет
<teddyp1cker> неа мне лень)
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: о боги 2013 год где openid ?)
<[Raiden]> у них свой ресурс регистрации сразу на всех ресурсах убунты
<teddyp1cker> ты уверен?
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере я захожу под акком который заводил на форуме
<[Raiden]> да
<rekcuFniarB> На kde.org не используется.
<teddyp1cker> оно бы меня на ланчпод бросило
<Kyshtynbai> там ещё каменты рулят.
<[Raiden]> кде орг не ресурс каноникал
<rekcuFniarB> А у убунты вроде тоже openid, используется логин от Ланчпада.
<NightPorter> Всем привет
<NightPorter> помогите настроить фтп для друпала )
<NightPorter> просит логин пароль и сервер для фтп
<NightPorter> при загрузке модуля
<NightPorter> понимаю что можно ручками заливать, но по фтп удобнее...
<tagezi> эм..я вопроса не понял
<tagezi> причем тут убунту?
<NightPorter> так я на убунте сервер хочу настроить
<rekcuFniarB> NightPorter: sudo apt-get install vsftpd и gksudo /etc/vsftpd.conf
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: популярыне фтп серверы - proftpd и vsftpd , примеров настройки полно.
<teddyp1cker> rekcuFniarB: сделал
<NightPorter> vsftpd - этот сервер
<tagezi> да
<rekcuFniarB> Ну дык и всё. Там вроде особо настраивать ничего и не требуется, дефолтные настройки норм.
<NightPorter> просто не пойму какой сервер указывать после установки?
<NightPorter> localhost?
<NightPorter> а логин пароль?
<Kyshtynbai> rekcuFniarB: там по-дефолту системным юзерам по-моему низзя логиницца
<Kyshtynbai> хотя не помню.
<rekcuFniarB> NightPorter: А это уже к друпаловодам.
<tagezi> на опенете потрясающий ман лежит по vsftp
<rekcuFniarB> Kyshtynbai: как оно по умолчанию я уже не помню, у меня сделано чтобы было можно (логинятся в свой хомяк).
<rekcuFniarB> Но ему это не нужно скорей всего.
<Kyshtynbai> local_enable=YES
<NightPorter> стоит yes
<[Raiden]> в профтпд по умолчанию в хомяки.
<Kyshtynbai> ну и вводи свой логин и пароль. юзера с твоего сервера.
<Kyshtynbai> проверь тока не закоментирована она
<Kyshtynbai> вы читали анну каренину? Щас по тель-авизору идёт крайняя серияя. я вот думаю, что ей не жилось, и любовнег её даже не бросил. а оказалось - она морфием злоупотребляла :( .
<tagezi> о_О
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai: Это в кино она такая была? )))
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: В общем создал файл, потом судо кейт на него, дописал строчку, юзер и группа не изменились. 4.10.1
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai: Уточнил, это правда,Толстой писал, хотя о таком нюансе в упор не помню.
<[Raiden]> а без судо и 666 правами изменилось )
<rekcuFniarB> teddyp1cker: а чё так мало голосов накинул? :D
<teddyp1cker> так я один - и войс один или я чего не рублю?
<[Raiden]> вот я ступил. бак на гкде орг, я подумал на ланчпаде, поэтому про парольи сказал )
<Kyshtynbai> Nor8: ну! точно, Толстой.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316234 там 4.10
<rekcuFniarB> teddyp1cker: там можно сразу до 20 на один баг оставить.
<teddyp1cker> странная система на ланчпаде просто 1 клик - 1 войс
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: хм, странно, но под рутом kate действительно не меняет владельца.
<teddyp1cker> накинул 20ку мне не жалко)
<rekcuFniarB> Во, спасибо, пришло уведомление *** This bug has been confirmed by popular vote. ***
<[Raiden]> может настройка какая-либ оесть? :)
<[Raiden]> которая не читается в случае с судо
<rekcuFniarB> В настройках kate ничего не нашёл.
<[Raiden]> линк на баг кинул в жабер федорщикам. Там мног окедоводов. МОжет кто-нить подтвердит )
<teddyp1cker> да и на канал кде не помешает
<[Raiden]> на канал кубунты сча кину.
<[Raiden]> там 283 ника и тишина. )
<teddyp1cker> на работе все)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: а ты можешь уточнить багрепорт?
<[Raiden]> напиши там что надо изменить юзера и группу и дат ьпрва всем на запись
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: [22:45:41] [lordievader][Raiden]: I can confirm the title, but not the description.
<stasdizzi> http://beagleboard.org/unzipped
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: если хочешь ,сам зайди потрещи с переводчиком )
<[Raiden]> [22:46:48] [lordievader][Raiden]: I can save it, and yes it changes the user. Not sure if I should confirm this bug...
<teddyp1cker> Raiden не понял куда кому чего дать?)
<[Raiden]> а где ты видиш ьдать? :)
<[Raiden]> В общем потрещал с кубунтоводами, вроде до них дошло что баг это.
<[Raiden]> во, есть результ
<[Raiden]> I can confirm only half of this bug. The saving of a text file works, however the user is changed. I'm on Kubuntu 13.04 with KDE SC 4.10.1
<[Raiden]> комент на твой баг чувака с местного канала )
<rekcuFniarB> Так у него получилось сохранить потому что kate смог сменить владельца. Значит были  права на смену владельца. Вроде ведь ты не можешь сменить владельца файла?
<[Raiden]> э.. стоп.
<[Raiden]> наличие прав на запись в файл и на смену владельца ещё не значит что текстовый редактор владельца должен менять.
<[Raiden]> должен только содержимое менять
<[Raiden]> [23:00:40] rafaelrs: что надо поставить для codeblocks чтобы программить на c++ на qt ???? Там надо прописывать путь к какому то qmake, у меня его нет
<rekcuFniarB> Ну так проблема то и в том что редактор стал менять владельца. А когда владельца сменить невозможно, он выдаёт ошибку что нет прав на запись.
<[Raiden]> федорщики осваивают кути
<[Raiden]> он выдаёт нет прав на запись по делу ) если ты не владелец и в группу не входиш ьи рпва не 666
<[Raiden]> так и должно быть )
<rekcuFniarB> В группу вхожу
<[Raiden]> А если права есть , должен записывать , но не менять владелцьа - в этом баг.
<[Raiden]> хз тогда )
<[Raiden]> и запись для гурппы есть7 :)
<[Raiden]> в любом случае для этого бага это не важно, главнео что меняет группу и владельца.
<rekcuFniarB> http://paste.kde.org/688952/
<[Raiden]> тут всё верно. Владелца может менят ьтолько  владелец и рут
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: в общем 2 комента я добавил твоему багу , путем флуда на других ресурсах. А самому регатсья лень :)
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ну вот поэтому файл и не сохраняется, потому что Kate пытается сменить владельца.
<rekcuFniarB> Видимо чел как-то не так выполнял описанные шаги.
<jlewka> rekcuFniarB а в чем баг ? судя по листингу все так и должно быть? Не ?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: ты верно говоришь. Но если права для всех +w то сохранится. В общем баг только в попытке смены.
<[Raiden]> что я сразу и сказал )
<rekcuFniarB> jlewka: баг в том что Kate стал менять владельца файла, из-за чего не всегда стало можно файл сохранить, если ты не владелец, но входишь в группу.
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ну 666 обычно нигде не делается. Нормальные права 664.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden баг не мой у меня вообще 4.8 чD
<rekcuFniarB> Реже 644
<[Raiden]> не, возможность сохранения или невозможность мы вообще изначально не рассматривали. Даже если бы он сохранял содержимое, а потмоу уже менял владельца, эт овсёравно был бы баг
<[Raiden]> короче не важно, цель достигнута )
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: доставь kwite ) как временный кастыль.
<rekcuFniarB> Я, кстати, багрепорт собирался  накатать ещё когда 4.10.0 вышел. Пока собирался уже 4.10.1 вышел :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642408
<teddyp1cker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591254 стоит
<Scrimmer> !пинг
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/06/moustache/
<Kinder-Pingvi> боброго вечера, комраты
<Kinder-Pingvi> помогите грешному)
<Kinder-Pingvi> с какой-то радости каждый раз, при выходе со сна или при включении сразу же вылетает lsb_release
<Kinder-Pingvi> гугл толком ничего не дал.. может кто сталкивался?
<baronos> терминал с командой lsb_release -a чтоли?
<baronos> вылезает постоянно?
<rekcuFniarB> Ладно хоть так, у меня и вовсе сбой всех ФС происходит.
<Kinder-Pingvi> и что с ним делать)
<baronos> с кем?
<baronos> у тебя случаем не минт?
<Kinder-Pingvi> не.. кубунта 12.04
<baronos> Райден активейтед!
<rekcuFniarB> Ну это в данном случае  не имеет значения.
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://i066.radikal.ru/1303/dc/34dfcb3abede.png     http://s018.radikal.ru/i519/1303/dc/d5c437cc87d3.png
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну, вот... я даже скриншоты сделал) какого беса той программке вылетать О_о
<baronos> закрой ошибки apport да и забудь
<Kinder-Pingvi> так оно каждый раз, когда ноутбук выходит со сна или при включении..(
<Kinder-Pingvi> уже задолбался закрывать)
<baronos> sudo nano /etc/default/apport там проправь на 0
<baronos> ребут и вроде должно помочь
<baronos> enabled=0
<Kinder-Pingvi> нее.. я не против уведомлений об ошибках демонов..
<Kinder-Pingvi> проблема то не исчезнет)
<baronos> дык это кубунту, у меня же в убунту нет такого. не вылазит ничего. версия лсб таже.
<baronos> может че с питоном
<Kinder-Pingvi> 2.7.3
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну питон во всяком случае "интерпретирует", все работает))
<[Raiden]> переставь прогармку. И посмотри ещё зависимости пакета и тоже переставь. Если не поможет пиши на форум.
<[Raiden]> я таког оещё не видел
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], а она входит в состав какого-то пакета? потому что такого пакета нету вообще )
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну в плане.. apt-get remove lsb_release ..
<baronos> установи пакет этот
<Kinder-Pingvi> да его и в репах нету.. он по ходу в состав какого-то акета входит
<Kinder-Pingvi> E: Не удалось найти пакет lsb_release
<baronos> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<baronos> precise-updates/main
<Kinder-Pingvi> аа.. она не через подчеркивание, а через дефис.. во как
<baronos> apt-cache policy lsb-release
<baronos> через дефис, а не через нижний минус
<Kinder-Pingvi>  apport* apport-kde* aptdaemon* apturl-kde* command-not-found* firefox* firefox-globalmenu* kubuntu-desktop* launchpad-integration* libmuonprivate1* lsb-release* muon* muon-installer*
<Kinder-Pingvi>   muon-notifier* muon-updater* python-apport* python-aptdaemon* python-software-properties* software-properties-kde* ubuntu-minimal* unattended-upgrades* update-manager-core*
<Kinder-Pingvi>   update-manager-kde* xul-ext-ubufox*
<Kinder-Pingvi> ой.. пардон.. ничего себе зависимости.. страшно его трогать))
<baronos> не трогай его. откл. аапорт
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем
<[Raiden]> удалять не надо, переставить что бы не нужно удалять
<Kinder-Pingvi> вроде реинстал сделал
<[Raiden]> apt-get install --reinstall python3  lsb-release
<Kinder-Pingvi> только что в сон и со сна - небыло ошибки ))
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 возможно не 3 питон
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня 2.7.3 питон
<Kinder-Pingvi> вроде же..
<Kinder-Pingvi> щя гляну
<Kinder-Pingvi> да.. 2.7.3
<Kinder-Pingvi> уйду в ребут.. посмотрим как оно будет..
<baronos> гтк2 шустрая однако, но крыса это ппц жесть.
<[Raiden]> хотите менять де каждый день? Спросите Бароноса как.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хыхы)
<Kinder-Pingvi> гуд, не вылазит больше )
<baronos> че сделал?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да реинстал просто и все)
<Kinder-Pingvi> правда откуда столько багов..
<baronos> райден wins! fatality
<Kinder-Pingvi> каждый раз при включении kwin не запускается
<Kinder-Pingvi> а попытка запустить приводит к его же краху
<Kinder-Pingvi> зато секунд через 30 стартует)
<Kinder-Pingvi> вручную правда)
<Kinder-Pingvi> еще конечно извечная проблема - не работает гуи ускорение флешплеера в полноэкранном режиме(
<Kinder-Pingvi> ага.. оно даже и не в полноэкранном не работает(
<[Raiden]> baronos: Я не знал решение, реинстал просто самое простое что придумалось )
<baronos> [Raiden]: а ты скромный :)
<[Raiden]> не ну реально от балды )
<baronos> верю :)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/06/plastic/
<baronos> но таки забавно, в крысе тач работает полностью даже с прокруткой.
<baronos> хмм, крыска нудобная, но компенсирует скоростью. проверить с доком камим нить, да подумать...
<Kinder-Pingvi> на радеоне вообще реально запустить аппаратное ускорение в флешплеере?
<baronos> на нетбуке включается без проблем. есть вариант на форуме есть через файл какой то
<Kinder-Pingvi> пробовал так
<Kinder-Pingvi> не включилось.. процессор так же на 100% грузится от флеша
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-07
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<aleksei`> всем ку
 * Hanno4ka обещает вести себя хорошо...
<Hanno4ka> разбаньте меня. пожалста(((
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: T_T
<l-ectrik> Кто знает, что за Disable irq #35?
<|rapidsp|> отключено прерывание 35
<andrex> мозга
<l-ectrik> andrex: смешно)
<l-ectrik> Я понимаю, что прерывание.
<|rapidsp|> и?
<l-ectrik> Нагуглил только 15 прерываний.Откуда 35-е?
<l-ectrik> Это происходит при подключении жд
<|rapidsp|> ну вот поэтому оно и задизейблено :)
<l-ectrik> |rapidsp|: задизейблено где? :)
<SergeyIT> в ядре
<|rapidsp|> l-ectrik: помоему это должен быть мой вопрос
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: При чем ядро, если биос малюет?
<SergeyIT> значит в ядре биоса
<l-ectrik> Вопрос снимается. Помог стары, добрый fdisk :)
<l-ectrik> *старый
 * Hanno4ka будет хорошей девочкой...
<|rapidsp|> тогда с наступающим :)
<ei-grad> ...если сделает операцию по смене пола?) не?
<Hanno4ka> ei-grad: в смысле?
<bosyi|work> lol
<vir0id> Hanno4ka чё cерьёзно? =)
<ei-grad> Hanno4ka: в смысле подколол типа
<Hanno4ka> T_T я прошу, чтобы с меня бан сняли...
<Hanno4ka> я знаю, что я тогда выразилась не очень хорошо и в полной мере осознаю свою ошибку...
<vir0id> поймут и пррррcотят
<vir0id> пррроcтят =))0
<|rapidsp|> 93% людей печатают «LOL» c совершенно пустым выражением лица. (С)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выражение у них "вдуше"
<Hanno4ka> так что, меня никто не разбанит?
<|rapidsp|> спят банщики
<Hanno4ka> а мне вот пришлось на работу брать ноут и подключаться с 3g, ибо забанили по айпишнику T_T
<vir0id> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0307/h_1362645322_6441023_d41d8cd98f.jpg
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, извиняюсь за свои подстрекательства
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, и  с наступающим
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ))
<Hanno4ka> есть вопрос, кто-нибудь использовал xdmx?
<Hanno4ka> задача такая, есть стационарный комп с 12.04 - это главный, есть ноут с 12.04 - будет использоваться как второй монитор. никаких шаманств с иксами нигде не проводились
<Hanno4ka> в обоих случаях используется unity. для своей задачи нашла то, что нужно - xdmx, поставила на обеих машинах
<Hanno4ka> при попытке запуска получаю следующее - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592608/ причем на обеих машинах
<Hanno4ka> погуглив нашла это - https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37502 - там баг пофикшен, но видимо еще не добавили в репозиторий убунты
<Hanno4ka> вот я и не знаю, как решить эту проблему(
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<iFalkorr> @op
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: доброе утречко! ^_^
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: спасибо))))
<Hanno4ka> я тогда переподключусь с основного)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а твой основной то был разбанен через час. на него ж ток на час давали бан
<iFalkorr> @deop
<Hanno4ka> !xdmx
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xdmx'
<ei-grad> народ, а есть в убунте какая-нибудь тулза как pkgfile в арче?
<SergeyIT> ei-grad, а что она делает?
<ei-grad> ищет пакеты (по базе) содержащие указанный файл
<ei-grad> не dpkg -S
<ei-grad> нашел, apt-file
<adminn> есть какой-нибудь годный клиент для google task?
<baronos> для хрома расшиерние наверно лучший клдиент получится
<Hanno4ka> скажите. пожалуйста. по умолчанию иксы стартуют с ключиком -nolisten tcp. как и где можно включить tcp для иксов?
 * Hanno4ka печалится
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> кто извращался с xdmx?
<Hanno4ka> !Xdmx
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Xdmx'
<baronos> xdmx ж или м?
<Hanno4ka> Distributed Multihead X Project, короче, нечто с кучей гоолов Оо
<baronos> ну это наверно ен по тематике канала, так что возможно voice заработать ;)
<Hanno4ka> очень даже по темаике, кстати
<Hanno4ka> клёво, предпраздничный день, на улице солнышко и ни одной тучки))) и все в предвкушении сюрприза))) ид девушек никто не работает)))
<andrex> будет сюрприз в виде увольнений девушке и ли лешения зп)
<andrex> нефиг не работать, международный день отмечает тока 1 страна и значит он не международный и его нет вообще)
<iFalkorr> andrex: а потом ты открываешь федеральный закон и смотришь список нерабочих праздничных дней, принятых в этой стране. и твои мечты об увольнении рассыпаются о суровую действительность. и ты остаешься таким же как и был. забитым
<iFalkorr> и одиноким, обиженным на девушек, потому что они игнорируют тебя. а потом ты убиваешь своего психиатра и прыгаешь с моста
<andrex> да уж
<andrex> не с моста бонально както, надо с чего то другого, для разнообразия)
<iFalkorr> банальной жизни - банальный конец
<bosyi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> iFalkorr у тебя на работе хороший я думаю психиатр есть, так что не думаю, что  ты прыгнешь :)
 * baronos чует запах озона в воздухе!
<iFalkorr> baronos: а мне зачем?не я ж от отчаяния пытаюсь увольнять девушек:)
<baronos> классный подарок на 8марта, уволить девушку)
<andrex> про отчаяние это уже ты придумал, а я так от нефиг делать)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36325
<baronos> порчитал уже?
<[Raiden]> не ) Мне вполне хватает того что я знаю\научился )
<[Raiden]> Я не рисую , в основном фотки с мыльницы\телефона правлю
<[Raiden]> но может быть полистаю.
<[Raiden]> http://softhelp.org.ua/?p=1014
<[Raiden]> дятла поймал на мыльницу http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0307/h_1362667903_2079725_d9cd44dae0.jpeg
<baronos> зачем мыльницей кинул в дятла?)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> у нас тут старое дерево есть, там много личинок. Дак эти дятлы там как на барабанах играют :)
<[Raiden]> А это усадьба Шереметьева в парке Кусково в мск и осушенный на ремонт пруд http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0307/h_1362668055_9832714_073f3c1ae6.jpeg
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<baronos> ничо так избушка :)
<baronos> у кого стим стоит, проверте плиз. В обычном виде она сворачивает окно, но показываает его в превью? И проверте в маленьком виде он сворачивает его в трей?
<aleksei`> baronos, у меня в трей уходит
<baronos> при дефолтном большом виде?
<aleksei`> эмм
<aleksei`> да
<baronos> юнити у тебя?
<aleksei`> юнити
<baronos> нажми на том столе гед свернул super+s или super+w
<baronos> где*
<baronos> появляется окно?
<aleksei`> super+w - нету окна стима
<baronos> ок
<aleksei`> опааа, вообще из трея пропал даже
<aleksei`> при переключении столов пропал
<[Raiden]> Про обсуждение идеи ролинга нету вестей?
<baronos> ролинг стоун? концерт?
<[Raiden]> не конечно, я про родиковые коньки на льду
<[Raiden]> л*
<baronos> в маркете фильмец Свадьба в слепую на халяву
<Hanno4ka> а я зато на белом лимузине сегоддня покаталась)))
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka: в качестве кого?
<Hanno4ka> и напилась))) шомпанским)))
<Hanno4ka> UNIm951: посажира, кого еще?
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka: а в чем одета была?
<Hanno4ka> белый верх черный низ и галстучек
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka:
<UNIm951> Значит не свадьба
<Hanno4ka> так тас просто по городу кактали 1 лимкзина(
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka:  Крайслер был?
<Hanno4ka>  2
<Hanno4ka> лимузина
 * Hanno4ka напилапся я пьюя/на)))
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka:  в марках машин не разбираешься?
<Hanno4ka> и роооозы сканфетами
<Hanno4ka> а езе  какоке
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka: иди спать ты пьяна
<Hanno4ka> извините, у меня руки нетуда тыркают
<Hanno4ka> хД
<Hanno4ka> тоокс не баньие, а?
<Hanno4ka> не багьте
<Hanno4ka> не баньте
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka:  Тише
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka: а то пропалят
<Hanno4ka> )))
<Hanno4ka> кто?
<UNIm951> Hanno4ka: ты хочешь что бы я позвал операторов?
<Hanno4ka> не надо
<Hanno4ka> что делает джентельмен в присутсвии пьяной леди? он делает вид, что она трезвая
<baronos> не провоцируй на флуд, а то побанят.
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  А я сволочь
<Hanno4ka> а ты оп?
<UNIm95> нет
<Hanno4ka> я домой
<Hanno4ka> до понедельника, мальчики))))
<Hanno4ka> люблю некров...
<baronos> бб, с праздником
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka:  Высыпайся
<douchebag> всем привет, поставил с minimal-CD систему, граб не ставил, т.к. есть в другой системе - короче может кто из вас на пасту скинуть grub.cfg от 12.10, пожалуйста
<douchebag> я не очень в курсе как там каспера инициализировать и прочее, с убунтой раньше дел не имел
<[Raiden]> в той другйо системе нету оспробера?
<douchebag> я не пользуюсь ос-пробером или grub-mkconfig - т.к. он немного не те и мусорные grub.cfg мне генерит
<[Raiden]> ну на http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594007/
<douchebag> спасибо
<[Raiden]> я думаю ты ссзб )
<douchebag> чего?
<[Raiden]> ищешь себе проблемы.
<douchebag> да всё ок вроде
<skidek> всем привет. Дамы с наступающим! Вопрос следующий. Может ли наутилус гипотетически ходить по местам как дельфин? Как вы знаете если там убрать адрес, то можно вызвать спадающий список, в котором можно выбрать то, что нас интересует. к примеÑ
<[Raiden]> к приме�
<[Raiden]> плохой клиент, не умеет строки делить.
<[Raiden]> не пиши больше 255 символов
<[Raiden]> на строку
<skidek> к примеру ftp или smb. Можно ли так же сделать у наутилуса? Или только ручками вбивать?
<[Raiden]> Я к сожалению не знаю что сча можно в наутилусе. Может кто ещё отзовётся
<[Raiden]> у меня дельфин
<skidek> я помню )
<[Raiden]> ты про историю ввода чтоли?
<[Raiden]> я не очень понял вопрос  на самом деле
<skidek> нет. ну смотри. открой любую папку в дельфине. затем в строке адреса убери адрес нажатием черного треугольника справа. адрес уберется и слева можно вызвать спадающий список где будет ftp:// sbm://  и т д
<skidek> smb
<[Raiden]> ясно
<skidek> вооот )
<[Raiden]> я думаю что в наутилусе такого нет и скрее всего не будет.
<skidek> в кедах меня только одно напрягает слегка. система оповещения. когда копирую файлы то он по рандому то спрва снизу показывает уведомление, то сверху слева...
<[Raiden]> как бы список поддерживаемых протоколов или типа
<skidek> [Raiden] угу
<[Raiden]> У меня всегда у часов, т.е. справа снизу
<skidek> при маленькой панели?
<skidek> часы же у тебя не у правово борта монитора ) а где-то между бортом и центром как помнится :)
<[Raiden]> ну часы я думаю тут непричем. ) Возле системного лотка по умолч появляется уведомление и у меня всегда в одном месте это происходит.
<[Raiden]> т.е. не подверждаю твою проблему )
<[Raiden]> кстати я не знал что дельфин делает такой список, удобно
<skidek> вот уж не думал, что ты и не знал )))
<[Raiden]> я редко другие протоколы смотрю в фм. вебдав пользуюсь но иначе.
<[Raiden]> токчка входа сеть  и там просто ярлыки на 2 вебдав ресурса. руками не пишу ничего
<skidek> а я к виндовым компам цепляюсь. оч удобно )
<[Raiden]> ты можешь в сети наделать ярлыков вместо писанины
<skidek> в наутилусе это кажись закладками делается )
<[Raiden]> да, это там вроде было ) По крайней мере в убуне в наутилусе, сча в гноме Files и хз что там осталось.
<[Raiden]> надо бы релогин
<skidek> стартовое меню сделали ужасным. раньше было по категориям, а щас в одну кучу всё собрали...+ настройки порезали до нельзя )))
<paternoster> Есть кто жив в 3 ночи по москве
<[Raiden]> угу
<only_you> до
<paternoster> Йоу привет Raiden как дела?
<paternoster> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> Привет, нормально
<paternoster> У вас мона беседовать на общекомпьютерные темы
<[Raiden]> вполне. Спят все всеравно
<paternoster> Я убунтовод конешна, но иногда бывают смертельно важные общекомпьютерные вопросы
<paternoster> А как мне ответить определенному пользователю. Я новичок в этом IRC общении
<[Raiden]> в некоторых клиентах можно кликнуть по нику, и во всех, часть ника пишешь и таб
<paternoster> клиент empathy
<[Raiden]> последнее работает везде
<[Raiden]> или целиком руками пиши если не лень ))
<paternoster> Raiden да не нелень, сюда захаживают админы настоящие?
<[Raiden]> Мой ник со скобки начинается )
<[Raiden]> не знаю, не спрашивал.
<paternoster> У мну чот не работает набираю твой ник Rai потом tab результат ноль
<[Raiden]> [R
<paternoster> Ну я чай
<solvex> Пиши [R
<paternoster> [Raiden]: Ой Спасибо, дружище
<[Raiden]> У меня квирк, ту тможно мышой ещё. Возможно только в этом клиенте, если под линукс.
<paternoster> ))))
<paternoster> [Raiden]: Слушай ну а вопрос по настройке сетей где можно задать здеся можно?
<[Raiden]> Ну попробуй, только я в них не варю )
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> Или на форум.
<paternoster> Ок
<paternoster> [solvex] твой ник не набирается табом
<[Raiden]> )))
<[Raiden]> У него без скобок. Raiden ник просто занят был...
<paternoster> в скобках не рагеистрирован?
<paternoster> Пофиг
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-08
<paternoster> Ежели щелкунуть правой кнопкой на пользователе есть пункт  Разговор. это хначит приват-чат? или чат-приват?
<[Raiden]> наверное приват, в ирк-клиентах ещё /query ник
<paternoster> [Raiden]: метаморфоза
<[Raiden]> bb
<paternoster> ксеноморфы :(
<iFalkorr> baronos: а и поставлю я 13.04 себе
<iFalkorr> если не пойдет нормально - снесу
<Scrimmer> утрчек1 всем
<andrex> Scrimmer, обеда2 тебе
<Scrimmer> andrex: и тебе 1бе3а*
<Scrimmer> 1пан0ки
<Scrimmer> а чт1 с м1ей к2ав1й 1_*
<andrex> ))
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе, мой юный друх
<andrex> че с раскладкой то было?
<Scrimmer> не знаю
<Scrimmer> у меня после гибернации бывает такое
<Scrimmer> клава странная
<andrex> маразм у клавы)
<Scrimmer> 8ое марта все дела..
<Scrimmer> andrex: как дела то ?
<andrex> а норм
<Scrimmer> малатца
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, а как переименовать автосмонтированное устройство? Мне надо обработать скриптом фото на съёмном диске, а его имя в media содержит пробел, что негативно сказывается на работе.
<teddyp1cker> да проше симлинк сделать, не?
<Kyshtynbai> мысль!
<Kyshtynbai> teddyp1cker: зашибись, работает :) !
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: а почему твой скрипт пробелы не любит?
<Kyshtynbai> это скрит на перле, я фз как там экранировать пробел, бэкслэш не пашет.
<teddyp1cker> так то надо разобраться а то все эти симлинки костыль
<Kyshtynbai> ну по уму конечно надо, но щас откровенно лень. Запишу себе в ежедневник).
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<andrex> ну дарофф
<Big_Aziz> ну будь здарофф :) что тихо на канале все на праздниках
<andrex> наверно, а может дремлют просто
<Big_Aziz> может все может быть
<teddyp1cker> райден не зашел просто
<Scrimmer> andrex: всех поздравил ?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> кто подруку попался всех) остальных небыло))
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_original/1/0/6/38601.jpg
<Scrimmer> мне б такую бицуху
<andrex> хы и голову тоже))
<andrex> чтож мелочитсо
<Scrimmer> и уши
<Scrimmer> и рост под 195 см
<andrex> ну уши в комплекте
<andrex> а так нажрись какой нить дряни для этих как их там мусуль менов млин, которыевыступают на публику))
<teddyp1cker> тут трицепс лучше качать
<teddyp1cker> визуально рельеф и обьем руки больше
<teddyp1cker> andrex: дрянь только для набора массы нужна ;)
<mva> @voice teddyp1cker
<mva> @voice andrex
<mva> @voice Scrimmer
<andrex> пичалько
<Scrimmer> mva: эм?!
<andrex> Scrimmer, нефиг разговаривать когда молчанка на канале xD
<Scrimmer> andrex: я ваще в симов играл
<andrex> ну не совсем)) я тоже уже не болтал после той картинки твоей и моего коммента фразы про бицепс) но это уже обсуждение действий опа нам сюды http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0
<andrex> но мне и так хорошо, по этому обсуждать не буду)
<Scrimmer> andrex: подлиза
<andrex> ну не забанили ведь) а с войсом можо и потерпеть)
<teddyp1cker> во хабр докатился
<teddyp1cker> уже про кухню для дебилов пошли посты
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36338
<[Raiden]> Чавеса будут бальзамировать типа как Ленина.. Что баян наверное.
<Kyshtynbai> Дополнительно можно отметить, состоявшееся на саммите разработчиков Ubuntu обсуждение вопроса интеграции средств DRM (Digital Rights Management) в дистрибутив.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну офигеть теперь, давайте ещё дрм в свободную систему запихаем.
<Kyshtynbai> И mir этот меня напрягает. Они юнити до ума допилить не могут, а теперь за оконную систему взялись.
<[Raiden]> Юнити и ставка на гном была ваще ошибкой. Если сча перепишут на qt\qml Будут поставлять функциональынй софт в комплекте - наро д потянется. Может даже я рассмотрю как 1 из заменителей плазмы.
<[Raiden]> я больше чем 50% серьёзно )
<[Raiden]> а мир меня не беспокоит, если он будет рабоать и будет заменяться при желании на иксы.
<[Raiden]> вот дрм конечно зло. Но отсутсвие ег ов убунту  не решает в общем-то проблемы наличия дрм в мире )
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Смотрю каменты к новости, там тоже у людей далеко до согласия)). Как разрабы на саммите убунты не подрадись интересно.
<Kyshtynbai> "В Убунту никому Steam насильно не ставят. Он просто есть в репозиториях" --- что? Где это? У меня нету например. 12.04.
<teddyp1cker> да ладно вам что мир что иксы все равно тормоза будут
<teddyp1cker> уже лет 20 прошло и ничего не изменилось
<teddyp1cker> и шрифты блин шрифты(
<teddyp1cker> гвиббер кстати на qml переписывают
<teddyp1cker> вот это радует
<Kyshtynbai> А ваще-то я не то чтобы против проприетарщины, я против дрм и кривых систем дистрибуции. я вот после того как попробовал стим ни одной игры не спиратил ибо стало не нужно - одним-двумя кликами за вполне приемлемые деньги можно
<Kyshtynbai> купить интересующую тебя игру без каких-либо проблем. Было бы так с кином или с музыкой! но чортова уйма корпораций производителей никогда на такое не пойдёт. Хреновы копирасты.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Репозитории это не олько то что есть, но и то что можно подключить. Причем стим разрабатывался больше для лтс
<[Raiden]> У меня нету например - мимо.
<[Raiden]> Давайте я вам лучше чавеса процитирую )
<[Raiden]> "Самого великого социалиста нашей эры звали Иисус Христос. Подумайте только, Иисус капиталист... Кому в голову может прийти такое?" Чавес произнес это также в день празднования  Вербного воскресенья.
<Kyshtynbai> я предлагаю смеянть ленина на чавеса. на красной площади пооткрывают испанских ресторанов с сомбреро и гитарами.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: йо
<teddyp1cker> https://www.change.org/ru/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B8%D0%B8/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%83-%D1%80%D1%84-%D0%B2-%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83-%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%B4%D1%83%D0%BC%D0%B5-%D1%80%D1%84-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%82%D1%8C-%D1%84%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D0%BE-%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%89%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5-%D0%BF%D1%80%
<teddyp1cker> D0%B0%D0%B2-%D0%B6%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85-dumagovru-putinrf#share
<teddyp1cker> извиняюсь
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/googl-lite/
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/MtbTE
<teddyp1cker> подпишите комуи интересно
<teddyp1cker> да я чето ступил)
<Scrimmer> хех, защитник животных ?)
<teddyp1cker> ну не ярый, но закон все нужен
<teddyp1cker> http://www.ted.com/talks/amanda_palmer_the_art_of_asking.html
<teddyp1cker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596375/ - че хотел человек ?)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/d/a/7/6/f447c88128f2230e580afc49a0f.jpg - креативное объявление
<jlewka> всем привет
<[Raiden]> хай
<teddyp1cker> привет
<jlewka> подскажите, почему эта команда работает так как мне надо ?)
<jlewka> echo /uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s_thumb_130.jpg | sed -r 's/(.*)_thumb_[0-9]+/site.ru\1/g'
<jlewka> site.ru/uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s.jpg
<jlewka> то бишь, почему (.*)_thumb_[0-9]+ он воспринимает за всю строчку, а не только начало?
<[Raiden]> что ты хочешь что бы осталось?
<jlewka> ну смотри
<jlewka> (.*)_thumb_[0-9]+  - то что в скобках, приравнивается к /uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s  или /uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s_thumb_130.jpg  ?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю сед. Могу только пробовать и юзать заметки. Если скажеш ьчто должно остаться, то могу попробовать
<jlewka> не... то что я хотел я получил, я просто не понимаю почему эт работает...
<jlewka> как мне казалось, должен был быть другой результат
<teddyp1cker> неправильно казалось ;)
<jlewka> вот, по этому и пытаюсь понять)
<jlewka> пора уже отходить от метода тыка мне...
<[Raiden]> то что в скобках похоже на от первого символа и до конца
<[Raiden]> т.е. всё
<teddyp1cker> jlewka: https://code.google.com/p/sedsed/source/browse балайка для отладки sed
<teddyp1cker> на питоне если что
<[Raiden]> g  ещё по всей строке ищет, но тотлько первое вхождение, если что
<jlewka> [Raiden] ну так после скобок у меня еще выражение есть...
<[Raiden]> что должно остаться от строки?
<[Raiden]> попытка номер 3 )
<jlewka> по моему представлению, выражение в скобках должно приравняться к /uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s
<jlewka> ведь, я его вроде как ограничил указав _thumb_[0-9]+
<[Raiden]> нет, я думаю в скобках всё, а после скобок то что будет удалено
<[Raiden]> добавь после плюса \.jpg
<jlewka> echo /uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s_thumb_130.jpg | sed -r 's/(.*)(.*)_thumb_[0-9]+/site.ru\1\2/g'
<jlewka> site.ru/uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s.jpg
<jlewka> тогда почему такое выражение не работает? Скобки две, а выводется только одна
<[Raiden]> наверное для повтора другие ключи и регекст используется )
<jlewka> ну эт же не совсем повтор... =(
<[Raiden]> .* означает всё
<jlewka> ага
<[Raiden]> ты пишешь фигню и пытаешь понять почему не работает
<[Raiden]> \2 выводит совсем не то что ты подумал
<[Raiden]> echo /uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s_thumb_130.jpg | sed -r 's/(.*)(.*)_thumb_[0-9]+/site.ru\2/g'
<jlewka> теперь еще сильнее запутался=\
<jlewka> вообщем, над будет документацию нормально почитать)
<[Raiden]> я бы ваще так сделал )
<[Raiden]> echo site.ru/uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s_thumb_130.jpg | sed  's/_thumb_130//g'
<jlewka> ну в этом то и проблема, что ссылки я получаю без site.ru/
<[Raiden]> тогда ок, в конце концов твой вариан тработает. Но так же можно подставить с помощью цикла
<jlewka> ну эт да)
<[Raiden]> echo -e "1\n2\n\3" |while read x ;do echo "site.ru/$x" ;done
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще сед наверное быстрее цикла.  Я ег опросто плохо знаю и пользуюсь только когда приспичит )
<jlewka> а я люблю сед, сую везде где можно и нельзя=\
<jlewka> можно еще через авк сделать )
<[Raiden]> любишь ,но до конца не понимаешь )
<jlewka> ага, каюсь...(
<[Raiden]> твой регексп ещё с ключиком -E вместо -r пашет
<[Raiden]> а с -e и без ключей нет.
<[Raiden]> В общем ключики важны
<jlewka> да, знаю, по этому -r и юзаю, как универсальный)
<[Raiden]> онли баш
<[Raiden]> z="/uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s_thumb_130.jpg" ; echo "site.ru${z%%_thumb_*}.jpg"
<[Raiden]> он правда умеет только шаблон с начала или с конца строки. Посерёдке вроде нет.
<[Raiden]> и для каждой строки нужен конечно цикл )
<[Raiden]> Я только что посмотрел фильм Метро. Хороший, смотрите.
<jlewka> не... баш и по середке может врде... {шаблон/чего то /там} )
<[Raiden]> да, кажется работает
<[Raiden]>   z="/uploads_user/633156/nt42m65s_thumb_130.jpg" ; echo "site.ru${z/_thumb_[0-9]/}"
<jlewka> во во)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-09
<iFalkorr> чечектотут?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<iFalkorr> дома комп и два ноута. плюс еще дройд на телефонке. а делать нечего совсем
<Kyshtynbai> можно <s>винду переустановить</s> <s>ядро пересобрать</s> что-нибудь покодить). Я тоже, в принципе скучаю. На улице дубак, вечером в кино собрался, а щас нефиг делать. Разве что товарищ позвонит, после бассейна пива попить.
<iFalkorr> хех. а вот венду поставить... идея хороша... ибо на моем ноуте старом уже бубунта некомфортно ворочается
<iFalkorr> bosyi: босуи
<bosyi> ау
<iFalkorr> bosyi: чекаконо?
<iFalkorr> andrex: андрех
<bosyi> голова бобо
<iFalkorr> во рту кака?
<bosyi> вчера была кака в виде алкоголя)
<bosyi> новые фичи в юнити: переключение окон одного приложения просто с помощью прокрутки колесика мышки над иконкой, и новое меню выключения. http://vasilisc.com/ubuntu-13-04-news-march
<andrex> iFalkorr, чече надо?
<iFalkorr> andrex: нууу че так скучно то?
<andrex> iFalkorr, незнаю, мне весело было, я дома не сидел)
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> andrex: обеда тебе
<baronos> Yest
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> всем привет
<baronos> Дарова
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<Scrimmer> baronos: ьбу
<Scrimmer> бу
<baronos> Ку, тяжело однако:(
<l-ectrik> baronos: Праздник удался? ;-)
<baronos> l-ectrik: ооо даа :)
<l-ectrik> Вот странно, вроде женский, а мстчины отмечают))
<l-ectrik> мустчины*
<l-ectrik> хех... только что прошёл мастер-класс по вскрытию дверных замков
<l-ectrik> чувак отсидел 12 лет как медвежатник
<l-ectrik> прикольно...
<l-ectrik> оказывается, любой можно открыть
<l-ectrik> даже электронный
<l-ectrik> есть кто-нибудь, кто с кде дружит?
<baronos> Молнепускатель дружит с кде
<l-ectrik> baronos: Дык его невидно))
<andrex> микроскоп дать?
<baronos> Все триал версия кде кончилась. Квирка закрылась:)
<andrex> угу с очисткой винта)
<iFalkorr> baronos: злодей!
<iFalkorr> айда в игры играть
<baronos> Я на работе с телефона))
<iFalkorr> нашел оправдание для беспорядка
<baronos> Какое?) После уборки все ровно сделаешь беспорядок?)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642524/
<novns> что за движуха такая в комьюнити убунты?
<[Raiden]> где куда
<novns> массовый исход людей с ланчпада
<andrex> нет движуха)
<novns> есть
<andrex> нэт
<baronos> А че?
<novns> на planet.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> весна наверное. Люди думают где отдыхать, где загорать. Как провести лето.
<novns> чуть ли не форк хотят делать
<[Raiden]> а не как исправить баги в дистре , котоыре должен был исправить дистрибьютор ещё до выпуска.
<novns> как я понял, слишком много претензий к каноникалу накопилось
<novns> со мнением сообщества не считается
<novns> и mir было последней каплей
<[Raiden]> У меня последний год тоже  масса претензий ,но не к каноникал конкретно, а к опенсорсу вообще. Весной прошлого года я почти удалил линукс раз и навсегда. После месяца юза гном3.
<novns> вона ведущий разработчик kwin прямым текстом посылает каноникал и лично шаттлворта
<novns> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/03/war-is-peace/
<novns> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/03/reply-to-all-the-faces-of-ubuntu/
<novns> [Raiden], а что мешало остаться на 2-м гноме?
<novns> меня, кстати, 3-й устраивает
<novns> с парочкой расширений
<[Raiden]> Я считаю что гном2 лажа, он меня интересовал по большей части из-за софта котоырй не входил в проект гном, а так же я видел в нем некотоырй потенциал к развитию.
<[Raiden]> ну а когда он умер, какой смысл на нём сидеть, зная что это так и останется таким каким было.
<novns> так он и сейчас есть, под другим названием
<novns> он не умер, лол
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> он форкнут и довольно активно развивается
<novns> а 3-й мне на самом деле сильно понравился
<[Raiden]> Ну есть мате. Если он даже и будет развиваться, то это будет не скоро. Он сча будет переживать реструктуризацию, переписывание на гтк и т.д. В общем развитие уже будет после этого , если будет.
<novns> я как-то быстро отвык от ненужных таскбаров
<novns> и резко привык к виртуальным десктопам - это киллер-фича
<andrex> ленин тож долго активно развивался, в каком то смысле, пока от него ничего не осталось...
<[Raiden]> И ещё, я считаю что вм метасити просто позор. А компиз больше не равивается. и опять же врятли когда-либо будет форкнут и включен в мате.
<novns> ну и 3-й гном гораздо лучше управляется с клавиатуры
<[Raiden]> Тем же временем квин вобрал в себя всё то что мне в нём нравилось.
<novns> [Raiden], компиз ненужен, потому что грядёт вейланд или убунтошный mir
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<novns> разработчтки компиза вона присоединились к вейланду
<novns> т.е. свои наработки туда запилят
<[Raiden]> Мне сча уже всёравно, для меня лично кризис прошел благодаря переходу на кде. И квин будет работать с вейланд.
<[Raiden]> кстати мате тоже придётся с этим что-то делать )
<novns> кде было хорошим, пока не стало 4-й версии
<[Raiden]> Ну, кому как. На мой взгляд кде4 лучше чем кде3 )
<[Raiden]> И крайне мало элементов котоыре были в кде3 не существуют в кде4.
<[Raiden]> В опенсорсе бесполезно что былибо доказывать. Каждый делает что хочет. Это просто был выход для меня лично )
<[Raiden]> Я считаю что у форков гнома есть потенциал. Но он тормознулся лет на 5. Тем что это форки и их много. Это похоже на некое заколдованное болото из которого так никогда и не получится комфортный и функциональынй конечный продукт.
<novns> гном3 - комфортен и функционален
<baronos> +1
<[Raiden]> для вас мб ) Но вас не так много среди использующих линукс. А для неиспользующих это вообще не вариант.
<novns> у него были проблемы, когда он 3.0 был
<novns> ну да это всё фигня
<novns> что с убунтой-то будет?
<novns> такое впечатление, что каноникал хочет полностью изолироваться
<novns> закрыть всю кухню от сообщества
<baronos> Но муттер тяжелый и тормозной на слабых машинках в отличии от квина и компиза
<[Raiden]> для меня тот курс коотырй они избрали - весь проблема. И пока они по нему идут, проблемы только нарастают.
<[Raiden]> поэтому что 3.0 что 3.8 , без разницы.
<novns> baronos, clutter, но его ускорили уже, а даже на самом деле не его, а месу
<[Raiden]> какая разница какая скорость анимации в программе, если я сразу после установки хочу её заменить на другую, но не могу )
<novns> llvmpipe прикрутили
<baronos> Ставил с 3.6 на бук с меса 9.1 и ядром 3.8, тормоз все ровно
<novns> у меня ноут уже древний по нынешним меркам
<novns> коре дуо с радеоном hd2000
<novns> всё летает
<baronos> И вообще стоит щас дройд на нем, я больше всего доволен им
<novns> торвальдс вона купил хромебук и не стал сразу сносить хромоось
<novns> пишет, что ему понравилось
<vir0id> а что ему понравилоcь?
<novns> как хромоось работает
<vir0id> типа не тромозит или что?
<novns> читай сам его гугльплюс
<vir0id> ну ну... дак понравилоcь, что дыже cнёc не cразу
<novns> ну он ж много ругался по поводу кде и гнома
<[Raiden]> андройдом на телефоне я тоже очень доволен. И гном3 который комфортен и функционален после нег овызывает тошнотворные чвства.  Он написан для десктопа, но не выполняет ту работу какую должен. Я не могу просто взять сделать пкм по файлу и выбра
<novns> пишет, что решил попробовать, как оно
<[Raiden]> ть программу произвольную в которой его выполнить. Например.
<[Raiden]> Мне надо писат ьдесктоп файл, что бы программа оказалась в меню и только потом я уже смогу
<novns> [Raiden], с чего это?
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот тупой комфорт
<novns> есть там выбор произвольной программы, никуда не делся
<baronos> Открыть с помощью и все
<novns> вот сломали выбор для директорий, но это фигня
<[Raiden]> novns: там есть список, а в гном два был список с полем для ввода произвольной команды. И вот его теперь там нет. В то же время в кде есть , причем ещё удобней чем было в гном2.
<novns> да есть же
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> вернусь домой  сделаю скриншот
<[Raiden]> ок, я буду тут скорее всего. С ником пульни  моим и я увижу.
<novns> у тебя, кстати, какой наутилус?
<novns> убунтошный или из ppa?
<[Raiden]> у меня нету никаких гномов сча.
<novns> а был какой/
<novns> ?
<[Raiden]> ну я видел гном 3 3.1 и последнюю версию юнити.
<[Raiden]> А так же все версии гном2 с 2.26, если что,
<novns> убунте не нравится новый наутилус и там в комплекте старая дурацкая версия, если что
<[Raiden]> ок, покажешь новую )
<novns> не удивлюсь, если они сами пропатчили и сломали выбор зачем-то
<[Raiden]> в любом случае это пример. В гноме3 полн оманипуляций котоыре либо делаюстя через зад либо не делаюстя вообще по причине - не реализовано\отрезано.
<[Raiden]> в моём понимании в гном2 был намёк на будущий комфорт, в гном3 даже близко его нет.
<novns> [Raiden]> ну я видел гном 3 3.1
<novns> гном стал ок с версии 3.4 где-то
<novns> 3.0 было сыро, постепенно доводили до ума
<novns> но всё равно, не так катастрофично, как было у кед в 4.0
<[Raiden]> ну в общем мне больше нечего добавить, а на картинку вечером не против посмотреть )
<[Raiden]> У мс кстати тоже проблемы с их экспериментом , и скоро ожидается  обновление виндовс блю с возвращением кнопки пуск )
<novns> я, кстати, помню как в кде долго искал ассоциации для файла
<novns> там в свойствах файла есть маааленькая кнопка без подписи
<novns> и со шатной темой oxygen, она вообще выглядит, как просто иконка
<[Raiden]> там ещё есть ассоциации в системсеттингс  ,сразу все
<[Raiden]> и незаметность кнопочки с гаечным ключем, которая кстати в кде3  и в кде 2 и 1 уже была. Гораздо лучше  чем отсутствие.
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0309/h_1362838490_3727951_ae639736a1.png
<novns> зачем столько разных плейеров установлено?
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не минималист. Бывает ставлю смотрю. Н оудаляю потом только если есть необходимость. Никогда ничего не удаляю без необходимости.
<[Raiden]> вдруг пригодится.
<andrex> он их тестирует) или слушает смотрит разные фильмы на каждом
<[Raiden]> Не, я не кодер и не тестер. я просто смотрю время о твремени. Что нового появилось. А пользуюсь по дефолту смплейером и для некоторых форматов влц.
<andrex> эт как я лет 5-6 назад, ставил все что есть на установочном иске мандраке или асп, получалась такая куча одинакового софта
<[Raiden]> Я делаю примерно так же, тольк ос новым софтом и некотоырми версиями. Вот послединй какой смотрел cmplayer
<[Raiden]> новым для меня.
<[Raiden]> и ещё у меня нету идеи минимализма и идеи обязательной чистки. Я это делаю только когда есть необходимость.
<andrex> раньше также было, и нравились 3 тьи кеды)
<andrex> а и щас нравятся
<[Raiden]> andrex: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8398201
<novns> какой там ужас в заголовках
<[Raiden]> в этой теме есть тени для текста, можно отключить.
<novns> у пластика не было такого в 3-х кедах
<novns> тени там были, но читаемые
<novns> а здесь с ними что-то случилось
<[Raiden]> тени там были такие же. Цвет быль черынй текста, было бы более читаемо. Эта притензия вообще не существенна, в отличие от тем гтк, ту тменяется цвет любых элементов.
<[Raiden]> мышкой
<novns> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/4936059.jpg
<[Raiden]> суть скриншота показать эоементы котоыре были в кде3, а не вылизить ег опод 100% то же самое, хотя эт овозможно.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0309/h_1362839438_9386586_1dd2bb8442.png
<novns> как сейчас помню массовую истерику после очередной новой версии
<novns> "как в кде настроит прозрачность нижней панели?!!!"
<novns> а никак
<novns> тему плазмы сменить или композитинг отключить
<[Raiden]> в кде4 используются темы для плазмы, можно выбрать любую непрозрачную или изменить фон в папке с темой.
<novns> во во
<[Raiden]> в гном3 опять же тоже с этим великая пробблема.
<novns> нет там никаокй проблемы
<[Raiden]> ну да нет настроек - нет проблем )
<novns> там css, который редактируется за 10 секунд
<[Raiden]> не смешите мои тапки, я как юзер не обязан значить что такое цсс и где оно лежит )
<novns> куда проще, чем подменять картинку
<[Raiden]> знать*
<[Raiden]> подменять надо если хочется изменить текущую тему. в штатном режиме это делать не надо, надо просто взять непрозрачную тему.
<novns> а знать, где лежит картинка и уметь сосряпать новую ты обязан?
<novns> *состряпать
<[Raiden]> которая качается с веб прям из системсеттингс
<novns> ну так тему можно в гноме сменить
<[Raiden]> ну так возвращаемся к тому, что там та же проблема
<[Raiden]> ))
<novns> там куда проще изменить настройку на ходу
<[Raiden]> и ваще там пашень крайне бестольковая сверху.
<novns> именно этой темы, которая тебе может всем нравится
<novns> кроме прозрачности или ещё чего
<novns> что значит бестолковая?
<[Raiden]> там из полезного только часы и трей и настроек у неё нет.
<novns> там по-умолчанию ничего нет, но настроить можно
<novns> есть, конечно
<novns> туда можно всё, что угодно поместитьЮ и даже больше
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, трея там тожет, он откуда-то снизу выплывает
<novns> и трея там нет, по умолчанию, но легко включается
<novns> я поначалу включал, а потом остался на нижнем трее, так удобнее оказалось
<[Raiden]> во ткстати 1 из текущих моментов. Там включается не трей, а имитация трея на js , т.е. просто будут отображаться иконки и всё и никаких настроек.. Я такие расширения и вообще расширения для гном3 называю имитаторами настоящих элементов интерфейс
<[Raiden]> а.
<[Raiden]> ))
<novns> так там же всё на js
<novns> и даже нижний настоящий трей тоже на js
<novns> и профит есть, что можно легко перестроить весь интерфейс под себя
<[Raiden]> ну тык, и ковыряйте на здровье. Я даже рад что вам это кажется комфортынм и лёгким. Н отак же рад что таких ценителей комфорта мало.
<novns> ну и кстати, в кедах тоже так скоро будет
<novns> qml активно внедряется, и интерфейсную часть планируют переписать на js
<[Raiden]> а у меня трей как в вин7, настрйоки что отображат по пкм. И что бы добраться до них, нужен исключительно только пкм, никаког оjs или хавту.
<baronos> Одни нотифи  г3 чего стоят. После них я на других де не представляю как сидеть:)
<novns> так что не расслабляйся
<novns> [Raiden], читай выше, скоро будет, как в гноме
<[Raiden]> Нет, в кедах так не будет.
<novns> так будет е
<novns> *же
<[Raiden]> 100% нет. Во первых ты просто не в курсе что тут трей уже переписан на qml ,  и при этом он не является дешевой имитацией , а имеет все те же настройки и даже справку.
<baronos> В 3.8 гном тоже вроде будет настройка тремя
<novns> ну а по мне, так трей в гноме сейчас хорош, потому что его не видно всё время
<baronos> Трея
<novns> он спрятан, и это здорово
<novns> меньше мусора на экране
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд панель стреем - это не мусор. А верхняя панель которая на две трети пустая и ненужаня - это мусор.
<novns> вообще, в ней будет глобальное меню в перспективе
<novns> оно уже есть там у некоторых приложений
<novns> и наполнить её мусором можно, если хочется
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/hgNCE.png
<novns> в таком духе
<[Raiden]> Я бы ещё добавил что могу произвольно менять длинну , ширину панелей и их количество и положение на экране. И в любой момент могу сунуть трей на скрываемую панель )
<[Raiden]> без правки скриптов и хавту
<novns> [Raiden], кстати, как в кедах настроить отображение отдельных окон с другой цветовой схемой, как на скриншоте выше?
<novns> шо, никак?
<[Raiden]> это никак. На сколько я знаю. Но это и не так важно конечному юзеру. ) Имхо. Цвет окон вообще не важен.
<novns> ох лол
<novns> это как раз киллер-фича
<novns> в кедах настраивается почти всё, кроме самого нужного
<[Raiden]> ну вот сидите и правьте  цвета окон )
<baronos> Мне темный вид этот больше нравится
<[Raiden]> А кедовод лучше прочитает справку про 1 из программ или научится что-то делать.
<baronos> Там переключение тупо через тумблер:)
<novns> тёмный вид хорош для плейеров
<[Raiden]> если перечислять что можно и что нельзя, гном не будет на первом месте )
<[Raiden]> у вас другой цвет плейера, а у меня окн ос плейером без заголвока окна )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0309/h_1362840855_8170258_8d14c6cd95.png
<baronos> Ктрл+Н и плеер только с заголовком без элементов управления)
<[Raiden]> и я думаю в будущем возможно появление разных цветовых тем для окон. Просто потому, что это де  с каждой версией доплняется функциями и догоняет\приближается тем самым к функциональному уровню других ос\де для ддесктопа
<[Raiden]> т.е. можно ожидать появления и такой фичи.
<[Raiden]> надется на появление чего-либо в гноме... Ну это блин... Они табы в фм 10 лет делали.
<bosyi> можно как то запускать dd с отображением статуса выполнения задачи?
<[Raiden]> была утилита делающая статусбар.
<[Raiden]> так и гугли dd statusbar
<bosyi> [Raiden], спс, смотрю
<[Raiden]> baronos: есть ппа какой-нить для убуныт с последним гном3 со всем что в нём есть? :)
<[Raiden]> кажется сам нашел.
<novns> оказывается люди обиделись на слова шаттворта
<novns> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228
<novns> он послал люедй, которые не согласны с каноникалом
<[Raiden]> каноникал тоже находится в болоте разработки. Собрались писать юнити на кути\кумл. А зачем, если можно те же две панельки сделать в виде  плазмойдов к уже написанному де.
<novns> в общем, с ланчапада ушло до хрена разработчиков
<novns> и каждый из них сейчас пишет матерные слова в своих блогах
<novns> кто-то уже поставил голый дебиан
<novns> кто-то пробует федору
<novns> ну и форк убунты обсужадется
<[Raiden]> их и так хватает. Я даже знаю форк с кде ))
<[Raiden]> многие на минт идут, оно крайне мало отличается и там кстати есть вариант с мате сразу
<novns> мате сейчас везде есть
<novns> даже в федоре
<[Raiden]> он и в убунте есть на ппа, я имел в виду лайв котоырй ставится сразу с мате
<novns> f rjve ye;ys kfqds
<novns> а кому нужны лайвы
<novns> я всегда с mini ставил
<novns> и первым делом APT::Install-Recommends "0";
<novns> пока ещё ничего не установлено, кроме минимальной системы
<[Raiden]> Мда, какое удобное контекстное меню. Файл то в папке как создать?
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0309/h_1362846720_1762722_f350c40c46.png
<[Raiden]> хотя отвечать не надо. Я просто выключу снова это.
<artus> вендопривычка файлы создавать?
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
<astrobeglec> Чего то тишина и спокойствие... Видать от 8 марта еще не отдохнули...
<astrobeglec> Народ, на 10.04 кто-нибудь 3.х.х ядро ставил?
<teddyp1cker> я даже на 9.04 пытался ставить
<teddyp1cker> не помню вышло или нет
<tagezi> [Raiden], это вообще чо было? [20:32:40]
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Это самая улучшенная последняя версия наутилуса, ака 3.6.3. Теперь помимо прочег отам ещё и файл создать нельзя.
<artus> зачем файл создавать?
<tagezi> [Raiden], эм.. ну, создавать файл из контекстного меню это реально привычка из винды.. и наверное не правильная
<artus> или тебе уже от скуки занятцо нечем? осталось только фалы создавать?
<artus> tagezi, ну надо ж за что нить зацепитцо то, дабы навык не терять )
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты веть всёравно используешь программу для того что бы его открыть, почему не открыть её и там его создать? или ты реально просто так создаёшь файлы, пустые?
<astrobeglec> не скажи. Бывает, что порушишь маленько, а потом из пустого файла консоль вызываешь... через #!/bin/bash
<astrobeglec> Правда такое только раз было...
<tagezi> astrobeglec, ну, бывает, хотя кто тебе кнтр+алт+ф1 запретил пользовать?
<artus> astrobeglec, это как адо укуритцо чтоб через пустые файлы в иксах терминалы дергать?
<artus> а что, тот гедит запустить уже будет не вариант? или чего такое должно произойти, хоть границы бедствия ограничь )
<artus> ато нифига не понятно какие препараты принимать ))))
<baronos> Галаперидол)
<artus> baronos, интернетов давай ищии, несачкуй )
<astrobeglec> пакеты сносил, после чего пропали переходы на виртуальные консоли и панель меню, правда были открыты пара вкладок наутилуса, пульнул терминал и восстановил т.к. ребутится страшновато стало...
<astrobeglec> кстати с тех пор я пакеты не удаляю...
<astrobeglec> :))))
<artus> это что ты сносил и чего такое востанавливать?
<artus> чтоб вот прямо сразу все пропало, а потом чудным образом появилось
<teddyp1cker> это такая штука типа тайм машин для бедныз
<teddyp1cker> deja dup
<astrobeglec> а так да, ни до ни после этого случая файлы в наутилусе не создавал. artus при установке пакета выдал "эти пакеты больше не нужны", ну я на всякий скопировал их в файл. Потом в терминале sudo apt-get install `cat filename`
<teddyp1cker> Raiden vmware  как ?
<artus> иии проблема в чем? ну ненужны да ненужны, но вот так чтоб сразу все прям пропало и отвалилось, бред какой то )))
<teddyp1cker> особенно вплане 3d в гостевых виндах
<artus> выря адекватна только в вие esxi , остальное блаж
<astrobeglec> молодой был и глупый, больше 2-х лет прошло... Кстати не такая уж и редкая проблема, особенно кто с установкой/удалением балуется.
<artus> аатрадясь о таком не слышал)
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну это ясно мне попроще бы;)
<artus> а 2 года тому это как минимум 9я бубунта, в которой вообще все было шоколадно
<artus> теди, она простая )))
<astrobeglec> это была 10.04
<artus> зато в ней крузис 3 на ультра летает)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в папках по всей фс  редко , но бывает создаю файлы в фм. а на столе, т.е. в папке десктоп, вообещ часто файлы создаю по пкм.
<artus> ну 10ка тоже без особых извратов то )
<[Raiden]> И буду продолжать так делать, ибо гнома 3 у меня не будет никогда.
<artus> нет чтоб полезным чем нить занятцо ))
<teddyp1cker> artus: мне бы декстопную виртулизацию и для catia + ugs 8+
<teddyp1cker> крузисы мне побоку
<tagezi> [Raiden], там если очень нужно, то можно добавить пункт в меню
<artus> я тебе о 3д )
<artus> тагези, ну не подсказывай, он же переагритцо )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тут был чел, котоырй утверждал что улучшили меню чем запускать\выполнять файл. Я просто хотел создат ьфайл и посмотреть на это меню в нвоом наутилусе. И не смог даже создать файл. Я верю что меню можно дополнить и верю что я могу взять сорц
<[Raiden]> ы и ваще написать такой гном котоырй я хочу.
<[Raiden]> Но я не хочу это делать, я просто хочу пользоваться.
<[Raiden]> и создавать файлы в 2 клика в любой папке
<astrobeglec> [Raiden] man touch
<tagezi> [Raiden], пункт в меню делать пять минут от силы... ты же кеды настраиваешь по 2 часа после того как поставшь, и ничего
<artus> ты ж гномом не пользуешся, единственное чего ты хочеш так это тролить на тему что все не нак как в кедах
<[Raiden]> astrobeglec: ты смеёшся? тач прикрасн оработает без гнома )  и ман тоже.  Товй совет во первых смешнйо, а во вторых ещё раз говорит что гном не нужен.
<[Raiden]> Я хотел им воспользоваться чесно, и посмотреть на меню о котором мне рассказали.
<[Raiden]> но не смог!
<[Raiden]> :)
<astrobeglec> Винда проще, там холиваров о DE нету... Ребята, хватит в специальных олимпиадах участвовать. [Raiden] я dwm awesome
<astrobeglec> использую
<[Raiden]> artus: Я  ничего не тролю и пишу всё это только потому, что мне задали вопрос по мему скриншоту
<artus> @mode artus +o
<artus> @mode artus -o
<[Raiden]> astrobeglec: Я знаю. Что там проще, в винде. И я имел некотоыре надежды на то что и линукс может быт ьтаким или лучше. И сейчас всё ещё имею такие надежды ,благодаря проекту никак не связанному с гном.
<[Raiden]> ..и там можно создат ьфайл по пкм без запуска консоли!
<[Raiden]> ))
<astrobeglec> "Линукс"=="Квалификация пользователя". Я сижу на 10.04 потому что эта система у меня настолько заточена, что винда рассматривается только как протез... Нет кваливикации и желания, нет и спора. Есть - за несколько месяцев
<astrobeglec> можно сделать такую конфетку...
<[Raiden]> Я этот скриншот показал ещё в жабере. И 1 чел сказал что у него номальное меню где всё доступно. И мы решили что у меня баг. Но потом оказалось что это реально не баг, а улучшения такие в проекте гном и у меня просто наутилус новее.
<tagezi> astrobeglec, ты его плохо читаешь )) онже сказал, хочет поставить и пользоваться )
<[Raiden]> я до последнего надеялся что это баг конкретно у меня.
<astrobeglec> Да у Каноникла и Мелкомягких своя специальная олимпиада нарисовалась, кто дурнее сделает...
<[Raiden]> К убунте в общем-то этот шот не имеет отношения. В юнити форкнутый наутилус, где кое-что успели вырезать, но конкретно это ещё нет.
<[Raiden]> Я просто подключил ппа с гном3, где всё от гном3
<[Raiden]> в общем теперь я понимаю почему в каноникал его форкнули.
<artus> новое что нить сказать можеш?
<[Raiden]> Это как раз и ест ьновое. Я не видел Files\наутилус 3.6.3 до сего дня.
<artus> тогда прекращай тролить
<[Raiden]> может быть похоже на старые мои высказывания, но я не виноват что они кажду версию потихоньку что-то отрезают.
<artus> на фируме иди щалуйтя
<artus> *ж
<artus> по хорошему все предложение извравлять нужно ))
<[Raiden]> я уже ответил на всё ) А жаловаться мне неначто. Если только на потерянное время. Какой-то негодяй сказал что меню стало лучше и я потратил своё время что бы дать гному мальенький шанс и удивить меня , но получилось так , что оно меня удивило ещё
<[Raiden]> больше :)
<teddyp1cker> а о чем спор тут вообще?
<teddyp1cker> типа нет кнопки сделать новый файл?
<[Raiden]> да всё уже обсудили.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden ты винду в своем vmware player гонаешь?
<[Raiden]> Да, есть вин7
<teddyp1cker> как с 3d ?
<teddyp1cker> aero хотя бы работает?
<[Raiden]> Но вообще теста ради ставил его. Ну окна с аеро плавней шуршат ,а игры  я не пытался пускать.
<[Raiden]> тест заключался в том ,что  юнити сильно лаг... А в прочем сча всёравн оскажут что я это уже говорил )  Афк.
<teddyp1cker> плавнее по сравнению с virtual box?
<teddyp1cker> + оно умеет импортировать ova образы машин ?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю что такое ова. По виртуалкам не ко мне.
<teddyp1cker> а по скорости по сравнению с боксом как оно?
<[Raiden]> Да так же наверное, может баде и больше ресурсов ест.
<[Raiden]> но вин7 чуть плавней крутится, а юнити ощутимо плавней.
<[Raiden]> там другие ньюансы есть. С новыми ядрами если просматривать лиунксы могут быть чаще пробелмы.
<teddyp1cker> попробовать чтоли
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ;)
<[Raiden]> на опеннете забавная новость про коментирования Mir разработчиком kwin
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, помоему сегодня везде только это и обсуждают, и каноникал поносят
<[Raiden]> нужны в общем работчие версии дистров с вейланд и мир, что бы что-то  сказать
<[Raiden]> марк ещё задавил чт она проприетарщиков будет давить в плане дров. Вот  надо было сначала  провести переговоры, а потом уже это выставлять )
<tagezi> ну, каноникал вроде пока удачно держит переговоры насчет дров со всеми производителями
<[Raiden]> каноникал сама пакует пакеты этих дров,  И  хз кто на ппа.
<tagezi> и от переговоров каноникал с производителями железа всему линукс сообществу будт только дучше
<tagezi> [Raiden], у какноникал свой отдел для разработки дров?
<[Raiden]> возможно мир не выйдет за рамки убунты.
<[Raiden]> они не разрабатывают дова, а пакетируют бинарники готовые
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем преждевременное заявление. Если бы кто-то из амд или нвидии сказал, что да ,с нами связались и мы рассмотрим или даже будем поддерживать если это будет работать.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну он заявит, во типа, система на которую перевели кучу игрушек вальва, и типа всё, нужно делать ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> короче, как всегда будет )))
<tagezi> я думаю нужно сидеть и ждать, и смотреть что происходит.. всегда можно будет свалить с убунты куданить куда сердце подскажет
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> В нелёгкое время валвье решилась поддерживать линукс.  Кажыдй день какой-то сюрприз.
<[Raiden]> Даже становится понятно почему раньше этого никто не делал в таких масштабах.
<[Raiden]> в прочем это другая тема
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, вальве тоже, подумает и скомпилирует под другие дистры свои игрульки
<tagezi> странно что они сейчас это не сделали, потому что больше круг, больше заработок
<tagezi> моглибы под сусю сделать покрайне мере
<[Raiden]> Игрульки то сами везде будут работать. Стим только перепаковывать надо
<[Raiden]> возможно они сделают и сами пакеты, если каноникал всех задолбает инновациями
<tagezi> ну вот перепаковывать... с дебиан то проблеммы у народа были ))) хотя вроде даже скрипт был что бы в один клик поставить или удалить
<[Raiden]> http://software.opensuse.org/package/steam
<tagezi> из дебиана?
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> не знаю, может оттуда взяли, может сами ,но в общем есть
<tagezi> convert and install the Debian source package.
<[Raiden]> а да, там написано
<[Raiden]> значит в пакете скрипт установки )
<[Raiden]> http://avtomaxx.ru/uploads/2/1344112205_5-361.jpg - африканцы с индийцами замутили на базе урала
<astrobeglec> Ничего так, почти как Камаз-Выстрел
<teddyp1cker> vmware кстати умеет ova машины
<[Raiden]> кто-нить знает что за ова машины?
<tagezi> [Raiden], в одном из двух “универсальных” форматов – OVF или OVA... ))) типа наверное это )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Virtualization_Format
<[Raiden]> угу, я нашел овф, похоже он про это.
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> мне эта утилита от стардок для виндовс напомнила дефолтынй плазмойд показа значков на столе
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9-xDAnfYlI&feature=player_detailpage
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-10
<nyaxa> Всем привет. :3
<[Raiden]> hi
<nyaxa> Кто может помочь разобраться в apt-build?
<[Raiden]> оно собирает пакеты из репов
<[Raiden]> apt-build bash
<[Raiden]> только зачем это - я не в курсе. Я думаю получится точная копия пакета
<nyaxa> У меня при сборке выдаёт ошибку. :С
<[Raiden]> смысл было спрашивать?
<[Raiden]> )
<nyaxa> Что именно?
<[Raiden]> а.. тиы тут ещё, показалось вышел
<[Raiden]> ошибка то какая
<nyaxa> debuild: fatal error at line 1321:
<nyaxa> You do not appear to have all build dependencies properly met.
<nyaxa> You can use mk-build-deps to generate a dummy package which
<nyaxa> Depends on all the required packages, or you can install them
<nyaxa> manually using dpkg or apt using the error messages just above
<nyaxa> this message.
<nyaxa> Error while building wine!
<nyaxa> Sorry, no package to install.
<nyaxa> Ну, как - то так...
<nyaxa> Тоже самое с Geany.
<[Raiden]> Хм, не знаю
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get build-dep wine ; sudo apt-get source -b  wine
<[Raiden]> )
<nyaxa> Что это значит?
<[Raiden]> тольк зачем - опять же не знаю. Это тоже создаст копию пакета из репа
<[Raiden]> первое качает зависимости для сборки, второе качает исходники пакета и собирает
<[Raiden]> ключик  -b возможно после имени, склероз
<[Raiden]> апт билд позволяет указать опции свои для компилятора, но когда я ег осмотрел гда 4 назад, собиралось всеравно с опциями определенынми в пакете )
<nyaxa> Окей, спасибо, завтра буду пытаться что - то сделать. Уже в сон тянет.
<nyaxa> Удачи. :3
<[Raiden]> нзчт. На фоурм писани , там есть где-то про сборку пакетов
<[Raiden]> бб
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<jlewka> привет
<jlewka> кого можно c php-fpm достать ?)
<Scrimmer> уутречко всем
<Scrimmer> tagezi: йо
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да, и тебе привет ))
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> Воскресный день чудесный :)
<Scrimmer> baronos: где ж он чудесный...
<baronos> Scrimmer: он выходной :)
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Fail!
<paternoster> На ubuntu 12.10 перестал корректно работать smbclient расшаренные папки открываются, но если открывать файлы либо nautilus виснет, либо открывающая программа и жуткие торм.
<paternoster> Кто сталкивался и как решил?
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг.
<ambal> помогите, плз, как быстро поделиться файлами с кем-то из сети, чтобы они прям с моего компа их стянули? веб-сервер поднимать какой или стандартное что-то есть в убунте? или фтп-сервер нужен?
<[Raiden]> ambal: proftpd ставишь, биндишь папки в /home/ftp/ , если склероз не пдводит и всё.
<[Raiden]> либо юзай уже облака и обменники
<[Raiden]> яндекс диск например
<ambal_> помогите, плз, как быстро поделиться с кем-то файлами, чтобы они их с моего компа стянули? веб-сервер какой-то нужен или фтп? стандартное в убунте что-то есть?
<ambal_> [Raiden]: файлообменики и облака не подходят, надо именно с компа расшарить
<[Raiden]> Я думаю лучше всег офтп ) и настроить какой-нить сервис типа dyndns , что ип не запоминать.
<ambal_> [Raiden]: мне бы побыстрому...)) самое лёгкое что-нибудь))
<[Raiden]> ну или хттп , если ты с этим знаком
<[Raiden]> самоё легкое выше, ставиш ь1 пакет, кидаешь файлы в папку или mount --bind
<[Raiden]> и даёшь свой ип
<[Raiden]> а может вру и донастроит ьпридётся ))
<ambal_> [Raiden]: мм)) а какой 1 пакет?)
<[Raiden]> давно не видел чего там по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> proftpd
<[Raiden]> или vsftpd , некоотрыем ег оконфиг понятней.
<ambal_> [Raiden]: спасибо))
<paternoster> Я первый задал вопрос\
<[Raiden]> для твоего вопроса нужен пользователь гном или юнити, я не в курсе.
<paternoster> [Raiden]: А ты что юзаешь. То есть проблема с этими раб окружениями ты считаешь?
<[Raiden]> Я так не считаю. Я просто не в курсе. У меня кде.
<andrex> paternoster, логи
<andrex> а то щас как напридумываем из воздуха че нить)
<[Raiden]> с конфигом самбы если тольк оещё или с тем что монтируешь не через наутилус , а смбклиентом
<[Raiden]> фиг знает )
<paternoster> А ежели мне поставить kde? какой именно лог?
<paternoster> Щас не имею доступа к шаре, прдется ждать. Я думал легкий вопрос
<artus> утра
<paternoster> монтирую через нутиль
<paternoster> шара на windows
<andrex> artus, дарофф, я тока щас обратил внимание что ты в шапке был))
<artus> да под вендой вчера сидел, да как то не умею я окромя вичата другими рулить клиентами ))
<andrex> комманды то ведь в ирц одинаковы везде) тока чють отличаются иногда)
<artus> тут то я просто алиасы настрочил, и можно жить)
<andrex> аналогично)
<artus> paternoster, /var/log/syslog messages и иже с ними
<paternoster> в ubuntu 12.04 нормально работает монтирование расшаренных ресурсов по-прежнему
<andrex> лог самбы ещё или как там
<artus> и самбы до кучи
<paternoster> лог самбы существует где искать?
<artus> и все это на paste.ubuntu.com
<artus> выше читай, включай голову , ищи ))
<paternoster> Блин я не шерлок холмс)))
<andrex> путь к суслог какбе намекает
<andrex> и*
<paternoster> блин syslog мог бы я и сам посмотреть не догадался
<paternoster> посмотрю спасибо
<paternoster> если будет толк
<artus> толк есть всегда
<paternoster> Что за ChanServ он предлагает мне зарегистрировать ник в то время как он уже
<andrex> он не может предлагать зарегистрировать ник ибо он не по никам вобще
<paternoster> А кто оно?
<andrex> канальный сервис
<[Raiden]> paternoster: кде ты можешь посмотреть если будет желание. Но самбой я не пользуюсь и врятли подскажу.
<artus> акция от кансервы, зарегистрируй ник и получи возможность зарегать группу безвоздмездно, тобиш даром )
<paternoster> аналн...
<andrex> и получи канал бесплатно
<artus> кстати да )
<andrex> с опом спец фор тебя)
<paternoster> эээээээ....
<paternoster> скажите пожалуйста полно народу и все молчат почему?
<paternoster> давно хотел спросить
<andrex> потому что все здесь добровольцы и отвечать не обязаны, никто за уши не тянет, а может спят
<artus> окромя кедоагитаторов, они в тему и не в тему вещают :D
<paternoster> отвечать да но между собой никто не треплется
<artus> andrex, ты кстати скачал то?
<andrex> опасно это
<andrex> artus, да
<andrex> под вайном не форкать
<artus> ну эт я знаю, а форточек у тебя нет?
<andrex> есть на маке стоят))
<andrex> надо свич тащить для сетки и тырнета)
<artus> ну воть
<andrex> хм, хотя за чем, ща вафлю расшарю и усе, а то лень его искать
<[Raiden]> http://www.ljplus.ru/img4/f/a/fad_gel/MS-2013.jpg дизайн ерша
<andrex> как бе вродь баян
<[Raiden]> ок )
<paternoster> http://stories-of-success.ru/files/BillGates.jpg симпатичный парень Билли... ну чисто отвлеченно Злые коммунисты его ненавидят.
<paternoster> Шутка если кто не понял
<paternoster> Слышу как летит маааааленькая муха
<paternoster> мушка
<paternoster> Гыыыыы))) щас вбил в поиске ютуб "муха в пустой комнате и получил дмитрия колдуна
<andrex> paternoster, иди читай правила
<paternoster> Обидно
<paternoster> Какой пункт я нарушил хотелось бы уточнить не могу понять "канал ubuntu-ru предназначен для общения...." цитата Первое предложение
<tagezi> paternoster, ты сколько раз правила перечитал?
<paternoster> А где же тогда можно общаться на свободные с уважаемыми коллегами?
<paternoster> свободные темы
<andrex> !offtopic
<artus> на свободных от тирании каналах )
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<tagezi> =)
<artus> paternoster, ммм, а хочеш я нарежу буковок цитатами из первого предложения, и получитцо что всех надо растреливать еще при рождении )))
<paternoster> ubuntuhelp спасибо господин робот))
<artus> кстати на
<paternoster> Да у вас тут Каддафи какоЙ-то ))
<artus> ррр, http://paste.pro/ по ходу постить бесполезно
<tagezi> artus, а чо не создали #ubuntu-ru-offtopic? )
<artus> дак он есть же , и народ там даже одно время висел
<paternoster> artus валяй нарезай все веселее))
<tagezi> artus, не, нет.. я токочто его создал, нечаяно )
<artus> го офтопить на дроидру :D
<andrex> бал он
<artus> tagezi, ну будеш властелином офтопика )
<andrex> ы*
<andrex> небудет там какойто ttt правит балом)
<paternoster> tagezi школьник
<tagezi> artus, а чо с пастой случилось, раньше вроде же постить всякую фигню можно было
<andrex> lunux дмитрий и иркопы там
<Kyshtynbai> Mediawiki никто не знает у нас?..
<andrex>  /msg alis list #*Mediawiki*
<andrex> даж помоему руский есть
<Kyshtynbai> там глухо как в танке, на #mediawiki. Эх, будем искать.
<tagezi> лан, всем удачи
<paternoster> tagezi отправили за хлебом в магазин
<paternoster> мама
<teddyp1cker> http://habrahabr.ru/post/172151/
<teddyp1cker> конечно знаю про всякие хитрые шины оборудования в самолетах
<teddyp1cker> но что все это полтерабайта генерит - не знал
<teddyp1cker>  Компания пыталась создать собственное решение на базе Hadoop, но попытка не завершилась успехом из-за недостаточной квалификации программистов
<Kyshtynbai> На канале медиавики только боты активны, хотя народу фигова туча. Впрочем, я уже разобрался :) .
<[Raiden]> Метро все уже посмотрели?
<[Raiden]> Мне понравился
<andrex> я не посмотрел, трагедия)
<[Raiden]> да, это печально :)
<Scrimmer> andrex: а ты че не спишь ?
<bosyi> привет ребята
<bosyi> оень нужна ваша помощь
<bosyi> приведу вам пример чем убунту отличаеться от других (ку, ксу, лу, минт) дистрибутивов
<bosyi> когда втікаешь принтер HP выскаивает окошко в которое проводит инсталяцию драйвера
<bosyi> здесб этого нет
<bosyi> в не знаете как называеться эта прога?
<[Raiden]> минт в списке мимо. Первые три это другие наборы софта на сд, а минт - это другой дистр.
<bosyi> ок
<[Raiden]> hplip
<bosyi> но он тожеэтим недостатком страдает
<bosyi> этот пакет установлен но ничего не выскочило.
<bosyi> ...
<bosyi> :'(
<teddyp1cker> а принтера в списке как я понимаю нет?
<bosyi> да он то ег определяет, но не печатает
<bosyi> так и в кубунту было, и в остальных
<bosyi> а та прога что то качает с сервера HP и ставит
<bosyi> пароль запрашивает
<teddyp1cker> что за принтер?
<bosyi> hp laser jet p1006
<teddyp1cker> переуствновить hplip пробовал?
<teddyp1cker> + сходи на http://localhost:631/jobs?which_jobs=all
<bosyi> не пробовал, переустанавливаю
<teddyp1cker> и глянь там какие задания сфейлились
<teddyp1cker> и почему
<bosyi> но не думаю  что это поможет..
<teddyp1cker> http://localhost:631/printers/ там есть твой принтер?
<bosyi> да, есть
<bosyi> но железная логик подсказывает что нужно что то установить
<teddyp1cker> так когда не печатешь он в режиме idle?
<bosyi> раз в убунту качалосьь что то с сервера HP
<teddyp1cker> bosyi: http://i.imgur.com/hTbIM4P.png состояние когда не печатешь как на скрине?
<bosyi> да, только у меня на английском , ile
<bosyi> *idle
<bosyi> но если ему дать что то на печть переходит в режим Proccesing
<bosyi> и ничего не печатает в итоге
<teddyp1cker> ок если разделе принтеры во вкладке обслуживание сделать печать тестовой страницы то тоже не печатает?
<bosyi> не могу найти где это
<bosyi> http://localhost:631/printers/ - где то здесь?
<teddyp1cker> http://i.imgur.com/KaVRwDT.png
<teddyp1cker> да там тыкаешь на нужный принтер
<bosyi> да, не печатает
<bosyi> не зря в убунте что то дополнительно скачивает
<teddyp1cker> тогда я по советовал бы скачать последний hplip
<teddyp1cker> установить руками
<bosyi> врядли дело в этом
<teddyp1cker> главное вовремя там вынь вотни какблеь
<bosyi> принтер то старый
<bosyi> и в убунте работает а в остальных нет
<bosyi> проблема точно в чем то другом
<bosyi> при чем мне показывает что задача выполнена
<teddyp1cker> http://localhost:631/jobs?which_jobs=all - глянь тут последние задания
<bosyi> хотя по факту нет
<bosyi> пишет что все выполнены
<bosyi> хотя на самом деле ни одно не выполнено
<teddyp1cker> это странно
<teddyp1cker> bosyi: http://kubuntu.ru/node/9875
<bosyi> teddyp1cker: вот заэто спасибо
<bosyi> очевидно моя проблема
<bosyi> только почему ее не добавить по дефолту как в убунту? что им мешает??
<mdma> в логе так и не увидел какой ты дистр используешь, на работе ковырялся как-то с минтом через стандартную прогу не ставился принтер сетевой, а когда вызвал system-config-printer норм установилось
<teddyp1cker> вот еще http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/
<mdma> но это что касаемо минта с корицей за остальные не знаю
<bosyi> теперь печатает, спасибо
<bosyi> но всем дистроводам не зачет что они это запускают этот hplip при первом подключении принтера
<bosyi> тут кто о минт с мате использует с двумя монирорами?
<teddyp1cker> незачто, как понял тут какой-то особый драйвер для postscript нужен
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> ай к черту всё! пойду жарить картонку
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0311/h_1362956722_6422412_cd539fbb9e.png обновлялка магеи
<jey_patronum> Доброго времени суток. Мучаю учебник для начинающих и задачка поставила в тупик. Согласно инструкции команда код "echo [a,i,u]" должен отобразить все файлы в каталоге загловки которых содержат гласные в скобках.
<jey_patronum> Понятно, что в книге опечатка. Но ведь как-то можно добиться такого результата?
<jey_patronum> Для скрытых файлов получается. Согласно книги "echo .[bcd]*"
<jey_patronum> Есть кто живой?
<[Raiden]> есть, но команда эхо вообще не делает листинг файлов
<[Raiden]> ls .[a,i,u]*
<jey_patronum> Со скрытыми и через эхо получается. А если не скрытые нужны?
<[Raiden]> убери из маски .
<[Raiden]> и будут нескрытые
<jey_patronum> Нуждаюсь пример для тугосоображающих -__-
<jey_patronum> *Нуждаюсь в примере
<[Raiden]> echo [bcd]*
<jey_patronum> Так не выходит, пробовал. Просто выводит через эхо текст "[bcd]*"
<[Raiden]> не закрывай скобками
<jey_patronum> тот же результат
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю, у меня работает.
<jey_patronum> Мда. Непонятно )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0311/h_1362959122_4635911_5455380b8c.png
<jey_patronum> Не выходит =(
<jey_patronum> С точкой работает, без точки - нет.
<[Raiden]> а оно надо?
<[Raiden]> для начала, у тебя  убунта?
<jey_patronum> Да
<jey_patronum> Убунту студия 12.10
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда. А если ls , то тоже тишина?
<[Raiden]> и может у тебя файлов нет с такимими именами
<jey_patronum> jey@jey-pc:~$ echo .b*
<jey_patronum> .bash_history .bash_logout .bashrc
<jey_patronum> лс пишет "невозможно получить доступ - нет такого файла или каталога"
<[Raiden]> touch test1 ; echo t*
<jey_patronum> test1
<[Raiden]> ну вот , работает
<jey_patronum> ды
<jey_patronum> ой
<[Raiden]> touch btest1 ; echo [bt]*
<jey_patronum> Твоя правда ) Файлов не было )
<jey_patronum> Спасибо =)
<[Raiden]> пж
<[Raiden]> а в кавычках маска не раскроется.
<[Raiden]> а в одинарных кавычках ещё переменные не раскываются
<[Raiden]> x=test ; echo "$x" ; echo $x ; echo '$x'
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-03
<hanno4ka> хаюшки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> привет
<sergii> День добрый. Решил все-таки обратиться сюда за помощью. Сделал апгрейд машин в офисе на новые на базе Intel Celeron G1820. Сходу установил сотрудникам 12.04, себе 13.10. На всех ПК при работе в браузере (ФФ, Хром, Опера) намертво виснет система.
<tagezi> sergii: может дрова плохо поддерживаються на видяху? в какой момент виснит то?
<sergii> видео используется с проца. возможно проблема и с дровами, учитывая что процессор 1-го квартала 14 года. хотя на сайте интела написано, что там Intel HD Graphics. вроде бы и не новая система...
<tagezi> sergii: Intel HD Graphics доыига всяких, и кто-то уже не поддерживаеться вообще
<tagezi> sergii: напиши на форум, мож кто-то сталкивался с проблемой
<tagezi> как-то странно bleachbit работает.. медленно и не всё что нужно чистит
<shal3r> # LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF-8" date +"%b"
<shal3r> марта
<shal3r> but it should return "мар". Why this happens in ubutnu 13.10 server and how to fix that?
<[Raiden]> интересный вопрос
<shal3r> and short month name for february is "февр." (yes, with dot) instead of "фев"
<tagezi> shal3r: почему это?
<[Raiden]> shal3r: may be you can modify /usr/share/i18n/locales/ru_RU file. Or try to find old verison  and run locale-gen
<[Raiden]> bad english )
<[Raiden]> Текущая версия лучше\точнее для русских
<[Raiden]> мар - this is old bug , марта - its good
<tagezi> вери бэд инглиш )
<[Raiden]> ))
<shal3r> [Raiden], thanks, i replaced default /usr/share/i18n/locales/ru_RU with one from another system as a temporary fix and it's working
<[Raiden]> very good )
<shal3r> anyway, "марта" cannot be correct "locale's abbreviated month name" for "март"
<[Raiden]> no
<[Raiden]> hm or yes ))
<[Raiden]> in russian: второе марта
<[Raiden]> not март
<shal3r> "марта" же неможет быть правелным сокращением
<[Raiden]> может
<[Raiden]> не сокращается
<shal3r> ok
<tagezi> ну вот, он по русски лопочер )
<tagezi> лопочет* )
<[Raiden]> дас ист фантастиш
<shal3r> немного и очень медленно ;)
<tagezi> мар. не однозначное сокращение... но возможное
<[Raiden]> date отрезает форматированием о тполной даты. В русском языке могут быть окончания.
<[Raiden]> просто название месяца можно взять из команды cal и немного awk
<shal3r> просто до этого в всех системах %b был "мар"
<[Raiden]> это имхо, не официальынй ответ )
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/124987
<shal3r> [Raiden], проблема даже не в BASH а в программах которые форматируют дату через LCTIME
<shal3r> например, PHP - print strftime('%b');
<[Raiden]> а.. Это не ко мне.
<[Raiden]> Погугли как теперь правильно
<shal3r> ладно, пока спасибо
<tagezi> GnuCash новый вышел
<[Raiden]> по любому сегодня не 3 март
<[Raiden]> а 3 марта
<[Raiden]> февр. - опять же точно соответствует русскому языку
<[Raiden]> а что такое фев - неизвестно
<[Raiden]> короче  print strftime('%b');  над оюзать, когда надо указать дату и месяц раздельно или в другом формате.
<[Raiden]> Если нужно получить название месяца, нужна наверное другая фцункция.
<[Raiden]> либо регекспом отрезать то что хочется.
<[Raiden]> кажется я увлёкся
<hanno4ka> как посмотреть, какая бяка порт держит? знаю, что netstat, а как отфильтровать по порту?
<hanno4ka> netstat -a | grep '1099' так пойдет?
<hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hanno4ka, Fail!
<hanno4ka> неевезет мне...
<[Raiden]> -antp
<[Raiden]> можно ещё u добавить если надо удп порты
<hanno4ka> а как?
<hanno4ka> [Raiden], спасибо большое
<[Raiden]> нп
<UNIm95> Привет народ. как эклипсу сказать что проект содержит JFrame.
<UNIm95> В смысле что бы редактор гуи подхватил все то что в есть в классе.
<kyshtynbai> Ку!
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, кто знает, история баша храницца только в .баш_хистори? То есть достаточно обнулить файл и перелогиницца и хистори уж не посмотришь?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> но если развить тему, то ест ьпрогарммы кейлогеры
<[Raiden]> если поставить, может тоже вести лог
<kyshtynbai> Ну, это не тот случай.
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<artus> ку котята
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-04
<|rapidsp|> ку
<|rapidsp|> а можно как то сделать, чтобы в bash_history все писалось в реальном времени, а не только после логоффа?
<|rapidsp|> или как найти буфер, который флашится в этот файл?
<hanno4ka> доброе утро, братья по отсутствию разума )))
<anderx> @op
<anderx> @deop
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<a3cybe> Test
<a3cybe> Привет (афк) :)
<andrex> a3cybe,м?
<a3cybe> Привет! Хочу настроит 1080p не получается... Устал уже воевать с этой темой.
<a3cybe> xrandr делал пишет ошибку - установил кучу шрифтов ему http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033093/
<a3cybe> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<a3cybe> 1080p
<a3cybe> !1080p
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1080p'
<a3cybe> !arandr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='arandr'
<a3cybe> !randr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='randr'
<andrex> !askthebot > a3cybe
<ubuntuhelp> a3cybe, please see my private message
<andrex> спроси на убунту может помогут)
<Abus56> всем добрый вечер
<Abus56> необхоима помощь по iptables
<Abus56> что озачает ":Broadcast - [0:0]"
<a3cybe> Никто непмжт ерч
<hanno4ka> други, помогите плиз. стоит 13.10, вдруг пропал значок раскладки (хотя раскладка переключается норм). как вылечить? перезакгрузка не помогает (((
<tagezi> hanno4ka: ты помнишь когонибудь тут кто пользуеться 13.10? )
<hanno4ka> tagezi, меня сегодня после конференции с заказчиком вообще плющит. А по сабжу - я вообще не знаю, у кого какая версия
<tagezi> я лично вообще не могу вспомнить никого..все кто юзает стандартный декстоп либо 12.04 либо уже 14.04
<hanno4ka> а можно обновиться на 14 без переустановки?
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. я не пробывал
<hanno4ka> ну в смысле, есть такая команда?
<tagezi> я вообще ставлю всё с нуля, малоли что где глюкнет, что бы знать хоть кого матом крыть )
<tagezi> ну тебя и плющит, может спать?
<hanno4ka> куда спать? У нас тут за меняц нужно супер проект написать
<hanno4ka> у меня вообще джава с SIGSEGV каждые 5 минут падать стала
<hanno4ka> посмотрим, как будет работать версия постарше
<Ulvhedin> zdrastwujcie bratja.. :)
<Ulvhedin> hi everybody
<ArtemZ> https://demo.cmrg.net/ в хроме просто отлично смотрится
<ArtemZ> Ulvhedin: hey
<ArtemZ>  ( ≖‿≖)
<artus> бу
<andrex> бу
<artus> andrex, ну расказывай
<andrex> ну, короче слушай...
<andrex> проснулся я кророче, и попер мыцо, брицо
<artus> насыщенно то как :D
<andrex> xD
<artus> и вообще, почему тишина, хде кипиш ? :D
<andrex> ну ты ж всех на фарш пустить собиралсо
<artus> это не повод прятатцо :)
<tagezi> artus: привет )
<tagezi> меня andrex вообще спать послал..и вернуться не позволяет, воть )
<andrex> веди здоровый образ жизни - спи.
<tagezi> artus: вот видишь.. а потому почему тишина.. спим мы )
<kolobok> Привет всем. Меня видно?
<only_you> привет. не видно
<kolobok> ОООООООООООООО!!!! Наконец то. Как трудно попасть к вам что бы спросить только один вопрос
<tagezi> это и был вопрос?
<tagezi> kolobok: можно пользоваться командой к боту !test
<kolobok> can i get cloaked
<tagezi> можно на восточно-славянские языки? )
<kolobok> Я был зарегестрирован давно , вот решил зайти через портативную ирку , но не получается. Ну да ладно.Вопрос только один
<only_you> да, давай на украинском
<tagezi> да хоть на мордовской, пока админы не видят
<kolobok> Честно говоря не совсем про убунту но определенно про линукс. Скажите как обьяснить такую ситуацию
<kolobok> Андроид был подключен по вайфаю и сип программа работала прекрасно В частности сип симпл. Подключил андроид через изернет и ни одна программа сип не работает. Почему? В чем разница?
<tagezi> а убунту тут причем?
<[Raiden]> kolobok: 4pda попробуй
<kolobok> Ну вроде как канал убунту , а я спрашиваю про андроидю Подумал что как то не солидно отвлекать вас  от размышлений об убунте со своим андроидом. Если чего не так то прошу прощения
<kolobok> На 4звф про такое ничего не говорят Все имеют толькр смарт фоны да перепрошивают зачем то нормальные тв приставки.
<kolobok> Не в тему. Подскажите чтобы обратится или ответить кому то , куда надо тыкнуть ?
<[Raiden]> Понятно.
<[Raiden]> дописка как в баше работает везде, в некоторых клиентах есть клик мышкой по нику
<kolobok> У меня через вэб работает ирка
<[Raiden]> тогда я не в курсе
<kolobok> я вот тут http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kolobok> Что интересно , перепробовал всякие сип приложения на гуглеплей , вроде как запускаются ,но могу звонить только локально со своего астериска , а вот звонки за пределы не проходят. Просто сип приложения закрываются. И это именно при изерне
<kolobok> Что подскажете , господа ?
<kolobok> Спасибо господа . Прощаюсь с вами. Попробую как то еще разок разобраться в проблеме. Всем пока
<[Raiden]> вперёд назад на 20 лет http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39232
<[Raiden]> +-
<[Raiden]> До кучи вышел очередной минор КДЕ
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39237
<andrex> че  эт было
<andrex> колопки какието с дройдами шастають...
<andrex> [Raiden], бу
<[Raiden]> бу )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-05
<pandy_> Всем утро доброе!
<pandy_> !clear
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='clear'
<hanno4ka> хаюшки
<hanno4ka> никто не сталкивался с тем, что установщик 12,04 виснет?
<hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hanno4ka, Failed!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сталкивался, с 10.04, причина была банальна - перегрев. установка с открытым системником решила
<hanno4ka> при этом 10,04 нормально ставится
<hanno4ka> а тут - получается система типа работает, но вот сам установщик висит - то ли ждет чего, то ли еще что
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да закопай уже старушку
<hanno4ka> так я и хочу 12 поставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. если ждет. может ждать проверки новых версий пакетов, даже если его не просили этого делать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hanno4ka: подожди немного до 28 апреля
<hanno4ka> у меня была 13,10 но там проблемы с джавой - раз в минут 10 падала с ошибкой сегментации
<hanno4ka> и вопрос - появятся ли там нормальные доп раскладки? типа бирмана и с компосе кей
<hanno4ka> ubuntu-12.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso  это  устанока в текстовом режиме?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<hanno4ka> 14 еще не сильно стабильна я так полагаю?
<[Raiden]> Интересный вопрос
<[Raiden]> если очень хочется, то можно.
<hanno4ka> я бы не переставляла, если бы джава не падала (((
<hanno4ka> на 13,10 стабильно с http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSEGV падает
<hanno4ka> хоть в чем-то есть стабильность...
<[Raiden]> ну поставь 14.04
<[Raiden]> обновляй раз в неделю и всё будет ок ) Т.к. оно бета, их там может быть много и не факт что всегда положительные.
<hanno4ka> да.. я как программист хорошо знаю, сколько можно успеть пофиксить за месяц
<[Raiden]> всё в этом мире относительно. Бета может быть стабильенй предыдущего релиза
<[Raiden]> а может и не быть
<[Raiden]> Поищи таких же страдальцев с явой , если нет решения, пробуй 14.04
<|rapidsp|> блин... а ближе к ночи просыпаются макосники.... шоб их
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как можно снять логи  dsl соединения? через некоторое время перестают отвечать dns, и сеть не работает.Хотя соединение не рвется.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Не знаю, это провайдер косячит или на машине какой сервис отваливается
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: логи не знаю.. я гугловский себе поставил днс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробовал, с ним та же беда.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот и хочу отловить, провайдер по неактивности соединение "почти рвет" или у меня проблемы. обнов вроде не ставил
<tagezi> ну вар лог они полубому гдето тама )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а у тебя через что инет вафля или сетевая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> провод от мтс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в настройках нетвор манагера вкладка DSL
<tagezi> eth0
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ppoe&
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> grep "ppoe" /var/log/syslog
 * tagezi пупит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/iNsMV5a3 есть что криминальное?  за время после включения уже один раз отвалилось
<tagezi> ну вот это уж точно не комне.. я без гугла интерфейсы вафли от eth0 хрен отличу
<tagezi> ещё гугл говорит что может быть такой лог dsl-reconnect
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так в том и дело, реконекта нет. значек в трее сидит и показывает что связь есть. а ни пинги, ни трейсы ни нслокуп ничего не работае
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реконект приходится ручками делать. тогда снова работает какое то время
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробовал в терминале пинг запустить, и что бы в фоне работал, все равно отваливается
<tagezi> у теья переодически переподключение идёт, но либа загружена
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это скорей всего я руками дергаю
<tagezi> может.. ну не знаю..
<tagezi> подожди мож кто поумнее меня проснётся
<tagezi> я сети так и не здал.. выехалл на том что програмку на ассемблере написал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотри лог с 17 часов
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: может проще с другого конца, позвонить провайдеру и поругаться сним, сказать что за нафиг? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он как всегда скажет что у них все работает. когда подключали, даже не смогли настроить на убунте. я сам настраивал
<tagezi> ну вот и нужно саказть что не работает и .
<tagezi> ваще советы разные... нужно дальше копать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. ты похоже не часто с ТП общался.
<tagezi> кто-то говорит что нужно в режим только модем поставить, кто-то в режим роутера
<tagezi> не, терпеть их не могу.. последний раз когда общался, они решили переоформить договор на третье лецо, типа им так удобнее будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кого в режим модем? шнурок прямо в ноут, тут и настроено в NM
<tagezi> в итоге просто сменили прова
<tagezi> dsl по изернет?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты откуда, я чот не помнь что бы мтс провода раздавала )
<tagezi> они обычно гпрс модемы же продают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://postimg.org/image/4p4tfstwp/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Тула
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раньше был Альтаир, потом их мтс купила. подключали еще у альтаира
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://www.tula.mts.ru/dom/settings/inet_settings/
<tagezi> читал?
<tagezi> хотя можно не чиать.. у них линукс заканчиваеться на альте
<tagezi> фиг знает.. пни andrex когда проснётся, он админ типа, понимает в этом.. а я почти домохозяйка
<tagezi> Hariec: бу
<tagezi> Минт перехал обратно на базу дебиана?
<[Raiden]> Не, у них лмде ветка существует паралельно
<[Raiden]> это не переезд
<tagezi> у них вроде перта скоро заканчиваеться поддержка, а новой нет.. эт тоже нормаль?
<tagezi> kde 4.12.3 приехало
<tagezi> 277 пакетов обновляет )
<tagezi> интересно, непомук ещё жив, или они его вырезали? )
<[Raiden]> в 4.13 будет заменен на новую систему индекса.
<tagezi> интересно успеют до "стабилизации" =)
<[Raiden]> Сложно сказать, надо гуглить даты. На ппа будет по любому.
<tagezi> странный как-то дистр.. вроде всё хорошо, но иногда каааак глюканёт
<tagezi> и главное как-то не ожидано, и начинает за собой тянуть пол системы
<tagezi> у меня тут было, 23 окна с ошибками... дельфин закрыл =)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: слушай.. у тебя же ещё 13.10, да?
<tagezi> со старым кде
<tagezi> в окуляре же можно было копировать строку из пдф если он тыл текстовый, да?
<[Raiden]> Ну, да, у меня 4.12.2
<[Raiden]> да, можно было, но я пробовал давно.
<[Raiden]> даже не знаю есть ли уменя сча пдф )
<tagezi> блин.. чото я у меня не получаеться теперь (
<[Raiden]> так может там не текст или пдф с какой-нить защитой копирайта
<[Raiden]> сча гляну
<tagezi> может.. нужно поэксперементировать будет
<[Raiden]> я люблю кники в fb2 )
<tagezi> не всё есть в фб2, и большинство научки в фб2 лучшебы и не было
<tagezi> формулы как на калькуляторе 85 года набирали
<tagezi> я ребут, посмотрю что прикатило )
<[Raiden]> В общем нашел пдф, работает http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0305/h_1394037805_9901802_2fb6c82c1f.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: угу, щас попробую у себя
<tagezi> да, работает..
<tagezi> странно.. может глюк был... продолжительный
<[Raiden]> а работает в том же пдф?
<tagezi> да я тот потёр уже давно. это было вначале января.. я на сессии был
<tagezi> нужно было таблицу из пдф вырвать, и оно не пахало, я проматерился поставил адобреадер, всё что нужно скопипастил и удали обоих )
<Hanno4ka> дожили… я парню чутка помогала винду поднастроить
<Hanno4ka> где мой брощ и секс? спрашивается
<kyshtynbai> вот именно что дожыли. Деуки за борщ и секс мужыкам венду настраивают
<kyshtynbai> настраивать венду - смешно само по себе. кстати говоря.
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: хаха, насмешила
<Hanno4ka> ну дык
<Hanno4ka> а скажите. как шифруется убунту 13,01 при установке?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Ну там галочки есть, вроде.
<[Raiden]> про хомпапку точно
<[Raiden]> а если сервер то не знаю
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39244
<[Raiden]> http://files.adme.ru/files/news/part_64/640955/10a6.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-06
<vamadir> ky
<vamadir> есть вопрос по cisco. Задали домашнее задание. есть роутер, на нем есть fa0/1 fa0/2 fa0/0/1 fa0/0/2 не могу прицепить к роутеру vlan. инетфейсы ругаются  на “encapsulation dot1q 10”. есть вариант прицепить через виртуальные порты. Но у меня проблема так как они на разных физически
<vamadir> х. Да и виртуальные не создаются на интерфесах 0/0/0
<vamadir> join #cisco
<[ex]p|0s10n> Всем привет :-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: не спишь?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ?
<hanno4ka> хаюшки
<andrex> бубусики
<hanno4ka> хм, а скем я обсуждала падения джавы? не помню...
<ad_hoc> erf
<ad_hoc> а че вас так мало
<hanno4ka> все обежали по магазинам искать подарки девушкам)))
<|rapidsp|> все уже пьют эти подарки
<hanno4ka> чёт ну соем уж тихо
<[Raiden]> hanno4ka: Привет
<hanno4ka> хаюшки
<hanno4ka> как дела?
<hanno4ka> и тишина в ответ (((
<[Raiden]> Дела нормально. Ужинать буду сча )
<[Raiden]> Меня иногда печалит работа со свопом в лине. Приводит это к заметным лагам, в винде как-то попрозрачней .
<[Raiden]> Линукс-пользователю лучше иметь рам с запасом.
<hanno4ka> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BhzI5vDIEAAUcFr.jpg
<hanno4ka> у меня 6 гигов, как-то хватает )))
<[Raiden]> мне на десктопе часто нехватает 4гб. В последнее время. В основном из-за браузера.
<[Raiden]> 6 ок
<hanno4ka> я сейчас точно научусь в консольке с архивами работать ))
<hanno4ka> стоит у меня 14 кстпти
<hanno4ka> пока норм - глючная не более 13,10
<[Raiden]> могу кое-что подсказать. В убунте в репах есть пакет и команда написанная на перле unp
<[Raiden]> распаковывает всё  ,если архиваторы есть
<[Raiden]> Но сам я чаще пользуюсь мышкой и ark из кде
<hanno4ka> я тут пока мышкокликер
<hanno4ka> https://twitter.com/tproger/status/439090065600688128/photo/1
<hanno4ka> ммм... никто не знает хорошую тулзу для трёхкодвого слияния?
<hanno4ka> по ходу я тут дона извращенка
<kyshtynbai> По поводу оперативы на линуксе - у меня когда на старшем ноуте на борту было два гига качать больше чем пару торрентов за раз было нереально - система начинала лагать и в итоге висла наглухо. Это какая-то известная ошибка
<kyshtynbai> вроде как ввода-вывода (што б это не значило). А как воткнул ещё 4 гига - забыл про этот баг.
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> много рам побеждает зло ))
<[Raiden]> Надо будет тоже добавить или комп может быт ьпоменять, он в 2008 собирался.
<kyshtynbai> да, 2008 - староват-с!
<kyshtynbai> Да тут не только в рам дело
<[Raiden]> Ну, в моём случае лаги начинаются при наличии свопа. Дело может быть и в баге. Но думаю много рам может спасти.
<kyshtynbai> А дело тут в том, что на винде такой ошибки нет, это проблема ядра линуксов..
<[Raiden]> да, на винде такой проблемы нет.
<kyshtynbai> Bug 12309 - вот как это называется.
<tagezi> хм.. у меня не было такой проблеммы
<tagezi> было что винт не справлялся с записью )
<tagezi> у меня самые частые тормоза вообще из-за винта, типа занят
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/tlWPCA
<kyshtynbai> Ставь ссд :) .
<tagezi> я думаю я теперь не скоро себе что-то поставлю
<kyshtynbai> отчего же?
<tagezi> да как объяснить.. евро вырос
<tagezi> нужно жельё покупать тут
<kyshtynbai> хехе. Это да.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-07
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно ли как-либо узнать, когда был установлен пакет х в системе?
<hanno4ka> всем привет
<|rapidsp|> с праздником :)
<hanno4ka> пасиб. вас тоже )))
<hanno4ka> Кажется, можно, наверное, предположить, что, конечно, запятых, бесспорно, дофига, но, разумеется, по всем, полагаю, правилам.
<tagezi> hanno4ka: дофига пишеться раздельно и являеться скрытым матом ) учи историю )
<hanno4ka> хм... буду знать
<hanno4ka> я вот долго неправильно говорила слово "довече"
<tagezi> наверное запятыми не выделяется, являеться наречием
<tagezi> в данном контексте )
 * JohnDoe_71Rus делает в слове ХЛЕБ 4 ошибки
<tagezi> да я вообще русского не знаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо притворяешься )
<kyshtynbai> Ку!
<hanno4ka> кареку
<andrex> пшли вон птицы поганые!!!
<andrex> ага, испужалися :D
<andrex> b
<andrex> и
<hanno4ka> чё?
 * andrex злой седня, такшто, 8 марта не будет
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю этот празник
<tagezi> вышли проститутки на митинг, а мы теперь эту дату празнуем и ещё любимых женщин поздравляем с ней.. офигеть
<hanno4ka> хуясе
<hanno4ka> сори
<hanno4ka> но это мои мысли просто
<tagezi> hanno4ka: ну официальная версия, что был митинг за равноправие, зарплату и всё такое
<kyshtynbai> какие проституки? Тагези ты што обкурился?
<hanno4ka> ну дык про митинг я то в курсе, а вот про бабоччек первый раз лышу
<hanno4ka> тагези сегодня злой.... может у него месячные?
<tagezi> hanno4ka: прям хлещут )
<hanno4ka> tagezi, могу дать дельный совеи
<hanno4ka> *совет
<andrex> извиняю
<kyshtynbai> Андрекс не дремлетъ!
<hanno4ka> ну дык, сидеть временами в ирке и не получать баны - что-то тут не то
<hanno4ka> tagezi, поешь хорошего шоколада, темного. и чашечку хорошего крепкого эспрессо к нему
<tagezi> мне нравиться решение финов по равноправию женщин.. отпуск по уходу за ребёнком 3 месяца.. чем женщины хуже, пусть вкалывают как и мужики
<tagezi> конечно ещё страдает равноправие, но уже хорошо..
<hanno4ka> и что ты предлагаешь с 3хмесячным ребенком делать? выкинуть? а тож на работу надо... или он уже типа самостоятельным считается?
<tagezi> нет, папа берёт отпуск )
<tagezi> и не я предлагаю, а в финке так все живут )
<tagezi> в норвегии вроде 10 месцев на двоих
<hanno4ka> имхо до 3хлетя ребенка к нему мужчин нужно подпускать только под естким контролем женщин
<hanno4ka> и вообще, как вы предлагаете кормить? всякой хмией? а женщинам на работе сходить с ума от молока, которое деть некуда? не удивительно, чот с такими успехами иммунитета нету
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны а как разрядность системы из консоли посмотреть? Я чото затупил.
<tagezi> по твоим рассуждениям видно что у тебя ребёнка нет
<hanno4ka> чтобы человек вырос действительно крепким как физически, так и психологически, ему в первые годы жизни необходимо исключительно материнское внимание по максимум
<tagezi> uname
<hanno4ka> я просто не доверю ребенка в таком возрасте мужчине
<tagezi> хотя не.. uname -o печатает тип аппаратной платформы
<hanno4ka> uname -i
<hanno4ka> не?
<hanno4ka> tagezi, а у тя есть?
<kyshtynbai> uname -a
<tagezi> дада _i
<kyshtynbai> Что-то поставил я убунту сервер 13.10 а там make нету по дефолту 0_о.
<tagezi> а печатает всё.. и разрядность системы там нет
<kyshtynbai> ставлю билд-эссеншиалс.
<tagezi> hanno4ka: у меня есть..
<tagezi> uname помоему как-то меняли алгоритм, я не помню в какую сторону, но помню что коментов недовольных было много..
<hanno4ka> uname --help говорит, что -a намечатает все. кроме -i -p если они неизвестны
<hanno4ka> ну у меня по крайней мереэ
<kyshtynbai>  да печатает -a разрядность, печатает
<kyshtynbai> это от слова all жею.
<kyshtynbai> Так что печатает.
<tagezi> разрядность системы?
<kyshtynbai> да.
<tagezi> у тебя какая версия системы? )
<andrex> arch
<kyshtynbai> 13.10 сврв.
<tagezi> andrex: будь здоров )
<hanno4ka> хм
<andrex> arch печатает разрядность
<kyshtynbai> Linux ubuntu-server 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hanno4ka> давайте поговрим о сусе?
<andrex> сусе муси пуси труси
 * andrex поговорил
<tagezi> Печатает машинную архитектуру.
<tagezi> это ошибка первода что ли?
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: почитай хелп что значат эти цыферки )
<andrex> да какбы так иесть архитектура architectura
<andrex> arch
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049647/
<hanno4ka> чет я новости с баша узнаю, кстати. оказывается в таможенном союзе хотят запретить ввоз кружевного белья Оо
<andrex> hanno4ka: да ты прям из прошлого приперлась
<andrex> их уже запретили :D
<hanno4ka> ну как же так?
<tagezi> бояться экспансии белорусских трусов )
<andrex> а мне паралельно,  я кружевными труселями не пользуюсь)
<kyshtynbai> чо не так то? тип платформы и ти процессора
<kyshtynbai> и -а их напечатает, в том случае если они известны.
<tagezi> операционная система то тут причем?
<hanno4ka> хотя пофигу, у нас есть милавица - нашего производства, и очень шикарное, кстати
<kyshtynbai> ну попробуй поставь 64 на 32 процессор
<tagezi> наоборт то можно
<andrex> andrex@dhcppc1:~$ lscpu |grep Architecture
<andrex> чет я окна путать стал)
<kyshtynbai> можно но зачем?
<andrex> неожиданно для меня
<andrex> а фз
<tagezi> у меня нифига не показывает
<kyshtynbai> hanno4ka: милавицца уууууу. Ездили тут в Минск с двумя подругами, так они часа три по милавицце ходили
<andrex> Architecture:          x100_500
<kyshtynbai> мы успели напицца пива и протрнзветь.
<kyshtynbai> ребутнусь.
<hanno4ka> да.... я там на 14 закупилась...
<hanno4ka> эээ. чет я поошла флудить, итак, поставила себе кстати 14 убунту, норм пока
<tagezi> с развитием?
<hanno4ka> терпеливости
<tagezi> hanno4ka: я говорб с Unity? )
<tagezi> а, переводиться как единство.. блин..
<tagezi> съездил на родину.. теперь злой, малограмотный зануда
<kyshtynbai> как по-фински будет "задница"? Я просто собираю это слово на разных языках...
<hanno4ka> вопрос - чёт не могу понять. когда меня отрубило, и какое сообщение моё было последним
<tagezi> hanno4ka: http://itmag.es/5ubFg
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: я не знаю.. фины по руски многие говорят не плохо )
<hanno4ka> http://img12.nnm.me/f/d/7/1/3/850b68380f53681111aee21dd0b.jpg
<hanno4ka> ок спс
<kyshtynbai> Как ты там живёшь-то без языка - по-фински не говоришь, по-английски я так понимаю тоже...
<kyshtynbai> а на работе как?..
<tagezi> нет у меня пока работы
<hanno4ka> tagezi, да, я на юнити. как ни странно еще давно невзлюбила кеды (хотя первый линукс был мандрива) а гном 3 для меня до сих пор сплошная загадка
<tagezi> если бы в юнити не их наутилус, я бы наверное тоже остался
<tagezi> настраивал систему для дочи.. попробовал кеды и остался.. понял что тупо удобнее
<tagezi> меньшн теложвижений для аналогичных программ
<tagezi> о, я же ядро обновил.. я рубут
<kyshtynbai> а я дисг подключу дополнительный. Так что тоже в некотором роде ребут.
<tagezi> вроде загрузилось )
<hanno4ka> рассказать прикол? недавно как-то сказала вслух, что джава упала с ошибкой сегментации. мне коллега посоветовал проверить жёсткий ))))
<tagezi> лапата
<hanno4ka> где?
<andrex> аххаха хаха, лопата, ха ха ха
 * hanno4ka вообще ничего не поняла...
<hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<kyshtynbai> А консольные утилиты для разбивки дисков кто знает кроме фдиск? Мне хочется экзотики.
<[Raiden]> cfdisk , parted
<kyshtynbai> Мерси!
<kyshtynbai> Ещё вопрос. А как посмотреть соответствие /deb/sd* uuid? Ну то есть добавил хард в систему, он монтируется и всё такое, а где написан его uuid>
<kyshtynbai> ?
<[Raiden]> blkid
<[Raiden]> можно ещё в /dev , не помню в какой подпапке
<[Raiden]> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<kyshtynbai> Ещё раз спасибо!
<kyshtynbai> А как они в фстаб поля разделяются, через таб? или через спейсы?
<kyshtynbai> !пинг
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<kyshtynbai> Вот.
<[Raiden]> да пофиг, я пробелы делаю
<[Raiden]> спейсы
<kyshtynbai> мерси!
<kyshtynbai> Щас заодно и проверим :) !
<kyshtynbai> Ребут-с!
<[Raiden]> Ох, дети. mount -a
<andrex> mount -a -o remount
<andrex> наверное
<[Raiden]> или сначала umount -a
<[Raiden]> всё что незанято перемаунтится
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а вот прописал в фстаб, ребутнулся, а маунтпоинт владелец рут и права рутовские. Где бы там выставить (в фстабе) владельца?
<kyshtynbai> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<kyshtynbai> Щас попробуем.
<[Raiden]> Что-то происходит http://lenta.ru/news/2014/03/07/storm/
<[Raiden]> канал не тот , блин
<astrobeglec> Raiden, а в какой писал ежели не секрет?
<[Raiden]> на другом сервере ещё общаюсь irc.ircline.ru
<astrobeglec> Что там с населением? "Школьники" или нормальные?
<[Raiden]> да по разному. ирц в общем-то умерло, я общаюсь со старыми знакомыми
<kyshtynbai> Хм. Пофиксил, но как именно - не понятно. В фстба что-то не удалось прописать uid и gid владельца, система загружатья отказалась, но сделал просто chown -R на маунтпоинт и теперь всё маунтится при загрузке с тем владельцем, какием
<kyshtynbai> нужно...
<kyshtynbai> Да ладно, во фриноде полно народу
<kyshtynbai> На инглиш-каналах, по крайней мере.
<astrobeglec> Всех представительниц прекрасного пола (если есть в наличии) поздравляю с праздником весны. Желаю домашнего уюта, сильного плеча и счастливых детей.
<tagezi> ранова-то.. 2 часа ещё
<[Raiden]> это где как
<astrobeglec> У меня уже 28 минут как 8-е
 * astrobeglec Думает о вечном перед самым большим испытанием этого года
<tagezi> даладно, их среди нас всёравно нет
<tagezi> хотя я всёравно этот празни кне понимаю
<tagezi> а есть дистры убунты адаптированые пож научную деятельность?
<tagezi> или никто так и не решился рисковать?
<kyshtynbai> что это значит - адаптированные под научну деятельность? Как это понимать? Скачал обычную убунту и адаптируй как хочешь.
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: пингвина знаешь?
<kyshtynbai> в смысле?\
<tagezi> пеликана вернее )
<tagezi> PelicanHPC
<tagezi> блин.. чото я сегодня всё путаю )
<kyshtynbai> ну это кластерота, тут не тока видимо научная деятельность... тут скорее какие-то хосты для виртуальных машин
<kyshtynbai> для хостеров и тп.
<kyshtynbai> имхо, конечно.
<tagezi> не, это мисто для расчетов создавалось
 * kyshtynbai мечтает о винде с гну-утилитами, башем, репами убунты, а всё остальное пусть как на винде.
<tagezi> типа ресурсоемкие расчеты и всё такое
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: китайцы перепилили убунту под винду
<tagezi> один в один говорят
<tagezi> что бы персанал не переучивать )
<kyshtynbai> да тут не во внешнем виде дело
<tagezi> а в чем.. глючной и падонеустойчивость нравиться?
<kyshtynbai> я говорю о совместимости исполняемых файлов и нормальной поддержки дров на аппаратуру типа видекарт.
<tagezi> так вроде в убунте эого достаточной )
<kyshtynbai> я не знаю. у меня и дебиан не глючит, и убунта не глючит, (если специально не ломать) и венда не глючит.
<tagezi> никогда не жаловался на поддержку дров.. хотя не.. лет 10 тому назад было дело - вин модем )
<tagezi> а исполняемость файлов решаеть при помощи вайн, хотя я не вижу в этом смысла
<kyshtynbai> да-да, тут через день спрашивают о проблемах ноутов с двумя видеоадаптарами на борту
<kyshtynbai> ну запусти фотошом через вайн, гаму более-менее приличную через вайн...
<tagezi> руки нужно из тазабедреных суставов переткнуть в плечевые
<tagezi> нафига мне фотошоп? нужен обрезаный гимп? )
<kyshtynbai> нафига мне электродрель? Коловороттом тоже можно дырки сверлить
<tagezi> странно, но вот жалуються на дрова только те кто убунту только и способен осилить
<tagezi> вот и я про то.. нафига тебе коловорот?
<kyshtynbai> современные дистры линукса не отличаются друг от друга ничем кроме способа установки программ
<tagezi> гимп намного более хорошая програама.. нефиг в прошлом веке жить
<kyshtynbai> аа, понятно...
<tagezi> почему тогда дебиан намного стабильние
<kyshtynbai> я не замечал разницы
<tagezi> наверное ты не работаешь с ними )
<kyshtynbai> хотя теоритически убунту берет пакеты из тестинга
<astrobeglec> Дистры отличаются вообще-то. Сильно, но не принципиально.
<kyshtynbai> да фактически нет отличий
<tagezi> дебиан реально шустрее и стабильнее
<kyshtynbai> там рпм, а там деб, а там ебилды
<kyshtynbai> вот и весь фиг
<tagezi> а мамба тормазнутее и глючнее )
<[Raiden]> Можете ориентироваться на имена пакетов. Где есть 0ubuntu , те не из дебиана либо в дебиане другая версия, во всех ветках.
<kyshtynbai> а что касается софта вендового и линуксового... продукция адобе - конкурентов на линуксе нет и не предвитится, а есть подобия. 3д графика - ну ладно, есть блендер, он крут. Офис - вы сами знаете, что такое опенофис или как он там
<kyshtynbai> щас называется. Бухгалтота - одноэсов нету и вряд ли будут. Игры - сами знаете. С другой стороны - в венде нет и вряд ли будут гну-утилс, вменяемый эмулятор терминала эсэсаш и прочее мегаудобное.
<tagezi> ты реально в прошлом веке застрял
<kyshtynbai> поэтому - только два ноута, только хардкор. Один на линуксе для работы, другой для развлечений на винде 7.
<tagezi> в опенофисе есть только 2 проблеммы.. немного туповатый мастер диаграмм и немного тормазнуто их строет
<kyshtynbai> Только не надо мне доказывать, что гимп лучше фотошопа, а инкскейп лучше иллюстратора. Не лучше. Ну кроме цены, хехе.
<tagezi> для статистики он уже удобнее чем мс
<tagezi> да не доказываю.. я просто говорю.. не нравиться не пользуйся и оправдывай это как хочешь.. дело то твоё
<tagezi> только не нужно ляля тут, какбудто это последняя истина
<tagezi> это твоё сугубо личное мнение
<kyshtynbai> я, собственно, на истину не претендую, хехе. Но в одних вещах венда лучше, а в других - линукс.
<tagezi> винда удобна только для запуска вирусов.. не нужно столько с бубном плясать
<tagezi> остальное удобсво только от популярности..
<kyshtynbai> Тагези, вроде ты взрослый мужык, а всё как фанатик кричишь "МАСТДАЙ БИЛ ГЕЙ-ТССС! КЛАДБЩИЕ!". А впрочем действительно, каждому своё.
<tagezi> а из программ под винду которые реально круче чем под линух только трейдерские терминалы.. остально хрень и пиар
<kyshtynbai> Не буду спорить.
<tagezi> и то.. сейчас уже стали появляться и аналоги метастока и свободные уже достаочно мощные либы на питоне которые можно привязать в тотже опенофис
<[Raiden]> вин7 и вин8 , если не считать метро, очень стабильные и удобные вещи.
<[Raiden]> Это первое что надо понять. А потом уже пытаться создать им конкуренцию. Иначе так и будет несколько процентов. И будут проекты типа гном3, которые вообще непонятно для чег осуществуют.
<tagezi> вин8 с видом вин7 наверное да... но блин настройки они запихнули так что хрен найдёшь.. и в инете ни оного нормального мануала
<tagezi> единственное чем это удобно - сектарше с образованием 4 класса ещё меньше нужно думать
<tagezi> не вижу ничего удобного не вин7 не в вин8
<kyshtynbai> +1 к Райдену. 8 не юзал, а от 7 в восторге.
<tagezi> а я и в том и втом поработал.. полный шлак
<tagezi> абсолютно не управляемые системы, что хотят то и творят
<kyshtynbai> У меня всё работает на 7 так, как я настроил ;) . может, таки не в системе дело? А в операторе :) ?
<tagezi> сейчас из убунто подобных набирает вес ЭлементариОС.. то же хрень.. колят под мак.. типа меньше думай
<tagezi> ну уменя тоже все работало так как я настроил) только некотырые вещи в винде нельзя настроить
<tagezi> хотя тебе кажеться что ты их очень качественно настроилл )
<kyshtynbai> например?
<tagezi> например обновление ) только не нужно сказки про то как и где оно настраивается, если винда хочет она обновиться по любому
<tagezi> и уже не один раз я от админов слышал что винда супер.. а потом видел как они волосы на голове рвали когда из-за обнов уних что-то детело
<kyshtynbai> да и хрен с ней тебе жалко чтоль? наоборот хорошо. чем от бубунты-то отличается? Приходят обновы, системы спрашиываю - чо, ставим? Я говорю - ставим и всё.
<kyshtynbai> при чём тут админы? Мы о десктопах говорим
<tagezi> да ладно.. в прошлом году нифига не спрашивая в июле обновы на все серваки пришли
<kyshtynbai> рынок серверов это другая тема
<kyshtynbai> там как раз процентов 60 - юникстоа
<tagezi> я про виндовые говорю..
<kyshtynbai> остальнон - венда и разная дичь типа соляры.
<tagezi> юниксовые не дурнешь не обновяться
<tagezi> с декстопами тоже самое.. ты не сожешь запретить обновы.. ты можешь сделать вид что ты их не хочешь итебе они будут приходить режеи тише
<tagezi> винда не видит дофига фс.. нужно пользоваться стороним по.. и оно часто не особо узабельное
<kyshtynbai> 1) пруф. Доклад от экспертов, статья на сайте или что-то в этом духе. 2) и хрен с ними, хуже не будет. критические дыры должны затыкацца принудительно.
<tagezi> даже если после этого нужно переставлять половину оп? )) а ну.. в топку эту систему
<kyshtynbai> ой, Тагези, с тобой спорить как со стеной :) . Ни у кого после обновления винды на десктопе никакой софт не переустанавливался, а у этого - пол системы слетело.
<tagezi> ну пол системы не слетало, но с базами пришлось возиться как-то
<kyshtynbai> Пойду я лучше кино посмотрю на сон грядуший. Видишь суслика?\
<tagezi> ну, и мне ещё жутко не нравиться функция эмитации действий пользователя в винде
<tagezi> ваще дырка полная.. что хошь то и делай
<kyshtynbai> !seen shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<tagezi> пошёлбы лучше хелп по гимпу почитал.. полезней былобы , чтоб фотошоп не пиарил за зря
<kyshtynbai> как там было-то...
<kyshtynbai> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<kyshtynbai> Не. На ночь сегодня не вспомню.
<kyshtynbai> Гимп и фотошоп несопастовимы. Всё, я втыкаю в видеоплеер.
<tagezi> надо с букваря начинать значит )
<[Raiden]> Под гимп есть расширения облегчающие жизнь и заменяющие некотоыре эффекты фотошопа. Но вот чего нет - так это автоматизаци ипростой записью действий.
<[Raiden]> только скриптить можно
<tagezi> один раз написать скрипт автоматизации, и всё )
<tagezi> просто видимо никомуне нужно
<tagezi> у тем кому нужно влом читать и легче пойти купить фотожабу
<tagezi> меня вообще рашка удивляет, в европе регионами переходят на свободные стандарты, и никто не ругаеться на по что оно что-то не может.. всё у них может, всё умеет, а у нас начинается
<tagezi> на убунту форуме до сих пор расказывают что гимп в 16 битном цвете работает и не умеет работать с кривыми =))
<tagezi> в расии нужно просто начать вместе с дисками линукса выдавать буквари, а то народ только по контактикам умеет сидеть
<tagezi> блин.. родина всётаки.. россии*
<kyshtynbai> Тагези, так ты же фин.
<kyshtynbai> Только по-фински ты не говоришь. По-английски тоже. Работать ты не работаешь. Што ж ты там делаешь и на что живешь - зогадко. Но при этом не переставаешь говорить о "раше" и "букварях". Здаётся мне, что букварь - я не говорю о
<kyshtynbai> финском, английского будет для начала достаточно - потребен тебе :) .
<kyshtynbai> *перестаёшь.
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/104326727082310562426/posts/R3QauT6V7bG
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-08
<hanno4ka> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bhf2FpJIMAAkMvI.jpg
<AMDpablo> Hola
<hanno4ka> алоха
<AMDpablo> Я тут в образовательных целях очередной криворукий юзвер который под 30 лет решил пересесть на линух
<only_you> учиться никогда не поздно)
<hanno4ka> а я бородатый мужик сергей, который сидит тут под женским ником )))
<hanno4ka> AMDpablo, у тебя может вопросы есть?
<AMDpablo> Я под Pidginom зашёл Pablo2
<hanno4ka> я когда увидела консольку гита под вин, чуть с ума не сошла. сразу же побежала к своему админу просить разрешение на рабочий комп линух поставить
<tagezi> эм.. вроде там комагды то такиеже, не?
 * tagezi никогда не работал с гитом под виндой
<hanno4ka> там как минимум нету хистори введенных комманд
<AMDpablo> Я так и не смог зайти через Пидгин как зарегистрировать ник знающие подскажите. ввожу /msg ubuntuhelp !nick AMDpablo
<hanno4ka> а в вообще - попробуешь поработать в  виндовой консоли - поймешь
<AMDpablo> ответ  ChanServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg ChanServ help for a command listing.
<hanno4ka> убунтухелп ники не регестрирует вроде как
<AMDpablo> Для этого надо на другом канале регистрацию пройти !?
<hanno4ka> ники регестрируются на самом серваке фриноде
<tagezi> hanno4ka: површел не?
<hanno4ka> вот нашла
<tagezi> hanno4ka: вообще, когда по работе нужно в винде капатся, мне не очень нравится.. вроде всё нормально сделано, но как-то по тупому, для дебилов что-ли (
<hanno4ka> AMDpablo,     /msg NickServ register
<AMDpablo> спс пробую
<hanno4ka> tagezi, повершелл еще одно глючное поделье винды. ты вообще знаешь откуда оно взялось? просто они захотели изменить цмд. а в исходниках такое было
<tagezi> может привычка... как-то в линуксовых прогах проще.. нет чего, дописал и понислась дальше.. а винде вечно всё кастылями не понятно от кого и зачем
<hanno4ka> что решили написать с нуля, чем пытаться понять что и как там понаписали
<hanno4ka> AMDpablo, если что непонятно, /msg NickServ help register - и читай внимательно что пишет
<Pablo2> Ок
<Pablo2> Спасибо за ассист
<tagezi> hanno4ka: эм..может хистари настраивается всётаки.. я вроде помнб было
<tagezi> ю*
<tagezi> нужно будет настрить на виртуалке доспут к разделу.. всё руки не доходят как-то
<hanno4ka> tagezi, ну как... хистори там есть, но в пределах сессии
<hanno4ka> то есть закрыл консольку - и все, больше нету хистори. об автодаполнении команд, параметров и названий веток можно только мечтать
<tagezi> hanno4ka: ну, я не буду спорить.. я в консоль к винде редко заглядываю, я если и работаю то восновном тилю что-нибудь
<tagezi> пилю*
<tagezi> точнее допиливаю до ума, после попоруких )
<hanno4ka> может и можно настроить - не знаю. вот только в линуксе все костыли изкаробки, и не надо геморроиться
<hanno4ka> я уже молу о безопасности
<tagezi> влинухе вообще куча из коробки
<tagezi> правда в некоторых хрен её откроешь )
<hanno4ka> мне вообще линух очень нравится. тем болле что сегодня у меня нету проблем с переключением между 2 видеокртами и играми из стима
<tagezi> блин, вот так всегда.. думаю: "Ну тут пару слов и всё. Напишу маленькую заметку..." в итоге получаеться на 15 страниц текст =(
<hanno4ka> tagezi, это ты о чём?
<tagezi> hanno4ka: зачем переключаться между играми и видеокартами? )
<hanno4ka> tagezi, у меня в ноуте 2 видеокарты просто
<tagezi> hanno4ka: да я маны пишу и бубню потихоньку )
<hanno4ka> tagezi, ммм.... и для чего маны пишешь?
<tagezi> эм я понял.. интеловская и нвидиа скорее всего
<tagezi> по ЛО
<hanno4ka> вточку
<tagezi> по кальку
<hanno4ka> не поняла
<tagezi> LibreOffice Calc
<hanno4ka> кстати, недавно заметила в винде еще одну жуткую вещь. мне надо было отключиться от проводного соединения. вопервых и так пришлось через несколько окон пройти
<hanno4ka> а вовторых я таки не нашла кнопочки включить обратьно
<tagezi> решил тут ка-то написать статейку по созданию одной хитрой диаграммы.. она делаеться на пару минут, но никто не знает как, почему-то.. куча народу пишет макросы хитрые, кто-то орёт как всегда что ЛО отстой и это вообще не возможно сделать
<hanno4ka> tagezi, круто, я вот подумываю присоединиться к какому пректу и баги фиксить для любимой убунты ))
<hanno4ka> tagezi, поделишься потом?
<tagezi> а ссылок нормальный чтобы написать "Подробнее тут" нет.. вот в итоге и пришлось уже пятая стотья идёт, просто как объяснение элементарных шагов
<tagezi> может через месяц до построения самой диаграммы дойду так )
<tagezi> hanno4ka: ну, в гугл плюс я выкидываю.. хотя не понятно тебе то зачем оно тыже жабу-кодишь )
<tagezi> hanno4ka: кстати по поводу проектов.. дофига где разработчики нужны для допила.. потому что в СПО каждый пилит под себя, и в итоге не получаеться универсального проекта
<tagezi> часто свежие мысли нужны..
<tagezi> кроме того у проектов, бывает страничка с первоочередными задачами..они обычно не очень сложные, и с них можно начать.. другое дело что чисто на джаве мало кто пишет
<tagezi> даже ООо написан на с++ с включениями на джава
<hanno4ka> ладно, пойду борщ варить
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/d/1/2/e/6/08d5b696eee000b637d14c32928.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: опять не туда? )
<[Raiden]> На этот раз специально )
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> привет )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3KFRh
<kyshtynbai> hanno4ka: поздравляю :) !
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> жена теперь просит сделать функцию которая рисует мумитролей :D
<andrex> мумии-троли)
<andrex> ппц чето игро делы совсем сливаются
<andrex> thief такое уг, особенно если с dishonored срравнивать особенно или с deusex
<kyshtynbai> andrex: я тоже расстроен :( . Дичайше котирую серию Thief 1-3, а четвёртый, говорят - отстой :( .
<kyshtynbai> Хотя делали вроде те же люди, что деус экс хьюман революшн...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты помниш как правильно называеться процесс преобразования гоафика обратно в функцию? )
<tagezi> ь*
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39270
<tagezi> космонавт же вроде саказал что будут пилить сустемд теперь
<tagezi> или он сказал и забыл что сказал? )
<rekcuFniarB> До systemd далеко ещё.
<rekcuFniarB> До следующего LTS может и не появиться даже.
<rekcuFniarB> Или будет опционально для обкатки до LTS (16.04?)
<tagezi> да в этом лтс будет апстарт
<tagezi> хотя если честно, он может и забить на это всё и делать как и делал.. главное сообщество успокоить и время выйграть..
<rekcuFniarB> Пусть эмуляцию апстарта в systemd добавит, чтобы конфиги апстарта работали :D
<rekcuFniarB> А то пользовательские конфиги поотваливаются все при обновлении.
<snql> [Raiden]: здравствуй
<snql> что значит lowlatency в имени ядра?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, аппроксимация?
<[Raiden]> планировщик процессов другйо и может быть таймер прерываний. Конфиги надо сравнивать
<fobo7> привет всем
<fobo7> есть кто живой
<fobo7> :?!
<fobo7> каким можно инструментом обжать витую пару как на патчкорном кабеле?
<rekcuFniarB> Обжимным инструментом.
<rekcuFniarB> Он же скремблер или как его там...
<fobo7> а такие продаются?
<fobo7> http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00dBMEPvQtZDbJ/Patch-Cord-Cat6-UTP-.jpg
<fobo7> мне нужео вот так обжать
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да, смотри в магазинах, в компьютерных в первую очередь.
<fobo7> просто никогда не видел самодельные кабеля с такими конекторами, там где все заплавленно
<Sergey_IT> купи заводик и обжимай
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, это другое
<tagezi> это уточнение функции методом простых фигур
<tagezi> ладно.. всёравно нашёл пробелы в теории множест.. нужно её повторить, а потом уже дальше лесть
<fobo7> что то не понял
<rekcuFniarB> fobo7: на, так заплавить конечно нельзя в домашних условиях. Обжимник просто обожмёт кабель (соединит проводки с контакрами коннектора). А если обязательно надо так вот загерметизировать, то можно сделать, есть такие трубки, они при нагреве суж
<rekcuFniarB> аются (не помню как называются). Так красиво не будет конечно.
<fobo7> называются термоусадочные трубки
<rekcuFniarB> А, точно!
<tagezi> fobo7: есть же просто защелкивающиеся колокольчики, которые натягиваешь и получаеться почти тоже самое )
<fobo7> мне нужно только от так заплавленно
<fobo7> у меня клещи для обжима
<fobo7> обжимать умею
<fobo7> интересует вопрос обжима как на фото
<tagezi> купить?
 * Sergey_IT  всегда казалось что в электронике главное - хороший контакт
<[Raiden]> где-то на хабре был овидео как золото получать
<[Raiden]> с хороших контактов )
<tagezi> не законная добыча драг металов является приследуемой по УК )
<rekcuFniarB> Сволочи, позапрещали всё что можно, прям как на лоре.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это не добыча, а переработка
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это нужно будет расказывать судьям, а не мне )
<Sergey_IT> это надо оформить сначала, согласно законам
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-09
<[koshka]> Ну и че вы тут?)
<rekcuFniarB> Ъ
<[koshka]> Норм ник. Это если по нормальному - мозго*б?)
<[koshka]> Andrex  рррррр
<rekcuFniarB> Да
<rekcuFniarB> Обычно я использую BrainFucker, просто сервер фринода не разрешает его использовать.
<[koshka]> Пасаны. Как вы считаете, у меня ups перестал заряжать аккум. Это проблема с упс или с аккумом?
<rekcuFniarB> А как мы можем э
<rekcuFniarB> * а как мы можем это определить?
<[koshka]> Ну так экстрасексы
<[koshka]> Ой..сенсы
<[koshka]> В общем, вольтаж на аккуме вроде как полагается
<rekcuFniarB> Это ничего не значит.
<rekcuFniarB> Там нет калибровки?
<[koshka]> Ставлю заряжать отдельно. Зарядится. Работает дня два и упс вырубается
<[koshka]> Есть.  Но просто упсу уже 10 лет
<[koshka]> Может там че накрылось
<[koshka]> Работало всегда все без проблем
<[koshka]> Пока не начали дергать свет и замыкало в одной розетке дома
<[koshka]> Что он стал тупо отключаться
<[koshka]> Буквально пол года назад без света держал мтнут 5-6
<hanno4ka> доброе утро всем
<Nismund> Доброе день)
<andrex> ваще вечер уже
<hanno4ka> ну да... у кого как)))
<hanno4ka> у нас тут клевое весеннее солнышко светит
<hanno4ka> а я сижу и мочу зомби Оо бугугу
<Nismund> везет. у нас тут такие неклевые весенние тучки ходят)
<[koshka]> andrex ррр
<andrex> [koshka]: вискас кончилсо)
<[koshka]> Как так?
<[koshka]> На 8 марта не купил мне вискаса и молока?
<andrex> ну его шарик слопал...
<andrex> зато у меня есть унта)
<[koshka]> :/
<[koshka]> Ты там выше читал мою тему про ибп? ) не в курсе таких дел?
<andrex> открой посмотри может батарея накрылась, если вздутия есть то накрылась, хуже бывает еще и трескается
<andrex> правда если трескается то уже ваще не заряжает
<[koshka]> Не. Батарея норм. Я ж ее достаю и заряжаю отдельно
<andrex> аа ну фз, тама может катушку пробило или преобразователь помер, и не заряжает либо нехватает напряги заряжать
<andrex> вобщем в сц его нада или новый брать)
<andrex> [koshka]: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Dz74HKnHfFQ/UwH9EdZ4LjI/AAAAAAAB1ss/GOGFeTpkrng/w426-h568/rbOu03wEcR0.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У меня 1 друган походник ездил на чукотку и привозил оттуда несколько таких ведёрок.
<pauz> Добрый день всем, скажите реально произвести такую манипуляцию - соеденить два раздела на харде в один не уничтожая данные, там оба раздела ntfs.
<pauz> убунта на другом винте
<pauz> gparted на такое способен?
<andrex> acronis
<andrex> disk editor или както так
<andrex> либо партишен логик
<andrex> гпартед не осилит
<pauz> ах да, точно, спасибо, когда-то записывал харен бут сд на всякий случай надо там поискать
<tagezi> не уничтожая даннае -> сделать бекап
<kyshtynbai> Неттоп, тварь
<kyshtynbai> не ставится видео дрова и всё тут.
<kyshtynbai> Щас в окно его выкину.
<kyshtynbai> Никто не помнит как называется файл с приветствием при логине по ssh ? Ну, то есть что выдаётся в "заставке", не знаю, как точнее описать...
<snql> а как поменять иконки в хроме? (домой, назад и пр.) что почитать?
<rekcuFniarB> kyshtynbai: motd
<andrex> почитать...
<andrex> cat /dev/urandom
<artus> бу
<andrex> бббулочку ххоччу...
<andrex> хм какая прекрасная мелодия наверно получмтся, если скормить плею, урандом
<snql> а не разнесет?
<[Raiden]> Вавилон5 вспомнился и Нарнская опера.
<[Raiden]> Наверное пора пересмотреть )
<kyshtynbai> rekcuFniarB: Точно, спасибо.
<VMV> доброго времени суток всем
<brestows> хай
<andrex> а мне делать нечего было пересмотрел весь звездный путь и накраю вселенной
<VMV> ребят, подскажите, это окно вообще как-нибудь масштабируется? http://picpaste.com/_________________________-KvLAfdYq.png
<VMV> за пределы экрана все время лезет
<brestows> VMV: Alt + левая кнопка мыши размести и потом измени размер
<VMV> ага, вытащил, только размер не меняется)
<brestows> а что за ось ?
<brestows> не элементари  ?
<VMV> ubuntu 13.10
<brestows> а DE ?
<VMV> unity
<[Raiden]> в различных гтк-средах какой-т окосяк с центрами управления и его функционалом.  Почти 15 лет написать не могут.
<[Raiden]> Думаю просто спонсор гном\гтк - редхет, а их рынок обычных пользователей инетерсует чуть больше чем никак.
<[Raiden]> Во тсча как раз проект цинамон и юнити решили форкнуть центры управления. Может у них что-то получится.
<[Raiden]> или чуть менее чем никак - как посмотреть
<VMV> а кстати об элементари, кто-нибудь пользовался? хотелось бы мнений :)
<[Raiden]> Сам попользуйся. Если ты знаком с гном3 или мак, то будет удобно, наверное
<VMV> не охота кучу программ переносить с убунты, конфиги и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Я не вижу смысла в таких копиях. И думаю что автору рано или поздно надоест. У меня было тоже время, когда я был в люблён в маковский дизайн, но потом прошло.
<[Raiden]> Но это не значит что я прав , просто мнение у меня такое.
<VMV> а сейчас? скрин в студию :)
<[Raiden]> Я в кде с темой по умолчанию оксиген в данный момент. Панельки только перенастроил по своему вкусу. И таскбар у меня в виде дока - Если хочется, можеш ьсчитать закосом под мак. Хотя я предпочитаю считать что под вин7
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это вместо скрина )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/10068788 - я нашел чужую картинку про панели и сделал так же. По линку моя.
<[Raiden]> Это нивкоем случае не реклама. Я просто ответил как у меня.
<[Raiden]> )
<VMV> :)
<VMV> выглядит очень даже
<snql> а как поменять иконки в хроме? (домой, назад и пр.) что почитать?
<VMV> snql, может тему хрома сменить?
<snql> не, там похоже на уровне более низком, иконки колхозные системные
<[Raiden]> snql: у меня вроде берёт из текущей темы. Не знаю правда для гтк2 или 3. Или она сча общая.
<[Raiden]> из текущей темы де.
<snql> хм
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/O203Ba
<tagezi> это не рекламма (с) [Raiden] =)
<andrex> и?
<tagezi> чо и.. свимтел ки это )
<tagezi> свистелки*
<ArtemZ> гы, в раше хотят запретить сдавать квартиры в аренду
<rekcuFniarB> Всем пофиг, большинство всё равно сдаёт нелегально.
<[Raiden]> МОжно немножко политоты в виде картинки?
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> политика - грязь
<[Raiden]> Зато картинка красивая
<[Raiden]> Вот в общем https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BiSdpWCIcAIWGYV.jpg:large
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], кончай... я неделю в европе был, надоело (
<[Raiden]> ок )
<rekcuFniarB> Гугл ШГ поменял что ли в выдаче результатов?
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны
<kyshtynbai> ку.
<kyshtynbai> Домашний роутер, асус, модель не помню да и не важно. Переодически - редко - пропадает айпи-адрес wan (выделяемый провайдером) и соответственно выход в большую сеть. Ребут роутера не помогает - но помогает перетых кабеля в
<kyshtynbai> ван-порт. Роутер скорее всего неисправен и медленно выходит из строя, как думаете?
<kyshtynbai> Провак раздаёт по дхцп но как-то видимо с прявзкой к маку, так что фактически настройки адреса всегда одни и теже.
<[Raiden]> Думаю, провайдеру позвони. Пусть они разбираются.
<[Raiden]> ну или перешить попробуй
<kyshtynbai> Звонил - у них всё в норме. Более того, это имеено они мне скозали попробовать переткнуть кабель после чего всё запахало.
<kyshtynbai> Он уж перешит на ддврт...
<[Raiden]> тогда перешей на сток.
<kyshtynbai> тащемта, работает он сказать правду давно.
<kyshtynbai> сколько их вообще срок жизни, простых домашних роутеров? Кондеи там может вздуваются или я на знаю что ещё. не силён в электротехнике...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ZSYJBmRKIQQ/UxyuNb-vsrI/AAAAAAAABp0/YY4CG-7noIY/w898-h561-no/kde_screen_2.png
<tagezi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-phceRgsMXjI/Uxytspv2wbI/AAAAAAAABps/BkRsbtNfEAo/w898-h561-no/kde_screen_1.png
<[Raiden]> Где-то я такое меню видел
<tagezi> ну это кде
<tagezi> так что естественно видел..
<[Raiden]> Угу, но меню не стандартное
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/101273258634848415819/posts/RXmve8fKhii
<tagezi> вот описание
<[Raiden]> Валлпаперы ок. А так в общем , не знаю что ещё сказать )
<[Raiden]> Вспомнил где я видел такое меню. В анонсе линукс минта
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, я редко стал смотреть убунтапеределки, не нахожу ничего интересного в них, по большому счету
<tagezi> просто подумал может тебе будет интересно
<tagezi> меня моя серость устраивает )
<[Raiden]> Ну, в целом интересно посмотреть как другие живут
<[Raiden]> но я тоже привык к своему )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-02
<red_shuhardt> как в dmenu закинуть ссылку на своё приложение?
<red_shuhardt> Создал ярлык, кинул его в ~/user/.bin/
<red_shuhardt> что не так?
<uzvermode> red_shuhardt: проверь права на выполнение,и выполняется ли в bashe, перелогин
<red_shuhardt> как в dmenu засунуть ярлык/ссылку на своё приложение? (Добавить свой элемент в него)
<Aiveri> Всем привет
<Aiveri> Есть кто может помочь с проблемой: iRedMail не подписывает почтовые сообщения dkim при отправке, в чем может быть проблема?
<Phin666> Привет всем, подскажите что делать с проблемой!   [   18.129071] [drm:radeon_uvd_send_upll_ctlreq] *ERROR* Timeout setting UVD clocks! [   18.129076] [drm:uvd_v1_0_ib_test] *ERROR* radeon: failed to raise UVD clocks (-110). [   18.129079] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on ring 5 (-110).
<Phin666> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64 radeon RV710
<Phin666> http://askubuntu.com/questions/591635/radeon-rv710-boot-error
<Lazro|2> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ!
<ubuntuhelp> Lazro|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lazro|2> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> Lazro|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lazro> воот
<Lazro> всех приветствую!
<Lazro> мои сообщения видно?
<Melkiadess> кто нибудь работает/работал с браузером dwb? Как там плагины ставить не пойму (в частности flash)?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-03
<red_shuhardt> Кто нибудь пользуется браузером DWB? Как его с Flash подружить?
<red_shuhardt> вот здесь что то написано, но я не пойму о чем речь:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dwb#Flash_Support
<SergeyIT> утра
<gaconsalt> Кто знает название программки для убунту на подобие фримейка виндоусовского .....
<Guest11288> Hiall, xubuntu 14.04, Хром постоянно валится из-за shockwave plugin
<red_shuhardt> Каку настройку крутить в плеере VLC, что бы стрим-вещание не останавливалось через равные промежутки времени(m3u8)?
<red_shuhardt> Соединение высокоскоростное, стабильное, проводное.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<red_shuhardt> Какую настройку крутить в плеере VLC, что бы стрим-вещание не останавливалось через равные промежутки времени(m3u8)?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-04
<guest__> hahaha ubuntu zagnila
<guest__> etot chat nenuzhen
<guest__> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<guest__> vahtery uzhe davno ponyali eto i zbili
<guest__> !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op
<guest__> !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op
<guest__> !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op
<guest__> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<guest__> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<guest__> sharik syuda begi
<guest__> lol
<serg__> всем привет
<serg__> подскажите как драйвера на убунту искать.. для материнки, звука, видеокарты
<|rapidsp|> а чета не работает?
<mdma> может по доброй виндовой традиции человек решил поискать
<mdma> хотя уже и на оффтопике все само находится в большинстве случаев
<qxov> Привет. Решил побаловаться в latex с \tikz \graph B столкнулся с неприятностью - некорректно обрабатываются русские буковки. Честно говоря, сей факт меня возмутил. Сейчас стою перед выбором: как-то закостылить или свалить на xelatex. Второя я знаю как сделать. Как за
<qxov> костылить?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-05
<miracle> Добрый день! Скажиет пожалуйста, я могу задать сюда вопрос по своей проблеме?
<miracle> Скажите*
<|rapidsp|> откуда мы знаем можешь или нет
<miracle> я то могу задать вопрос. проблема, озвученная в вопросе говорит о том, а будут ли мне тут отвечать.
<miracle> Проблема с bluefish. Вывод php кода в html тегах вида <h1><?=$header?></h1> . Bluefish распознает код <?=$header?> как комментарий. Как эот вылечить ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> слешем прикрыть. не помню в какую сторону
<miracle> \n  - это ? типа перенос строки ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это типа \?
<miracle> <?/=$header>
<miracle> + rep
<miracle> )
<miracle> спасибо
<miracle> john, позвольте я вас еще помучаю. Как мне отключить проверку синтаксиса. Я знаю по правой кнопке  менять проверку по языку. Но меняя на русский подсвечивается аглицкий и наоборот.
<miracle> (
<miracle> ребят, если кому не сложно или кто-то имел опыт работы с подобной штокой, прошу помочь
<miracle> штукой*
<miracle> <?/=$header?> данный код выдает ошибку уровня парсинга, программно можно как-то это дело сдалать? что бы bluefish понимал, что это рнр код, а не комментарий?
<miracle> ладноб пойду на форум
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<artemz> у меня что-то ircline что то отвалился из znc
<artemz> срёт в статус Disconnected from IRC (error:140943FC:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert bad record mac). Reconnecting...
<[Raiden]> не зю
<artemz> уже в #znc подсказали
<gregorijus> Добрый вечер, у меня зелёная убунта-минт. Куда пропал повер менеджер после последних обновлений? Не могу отключить вырубки экрана при просмотре фильмов онлайн...
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-06
<oles> hi
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг понг понг...
<|rapidsp|> тест
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<astrobeglec> ночи
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<astrobeglec> Молчат все... Чего-то замышляют...
<oles1> угу
<oles1> народ, кто разбирается как на курсере получить свой сертификат?
<makhauser> oles1, если уже закончил курс, то в Accomplishments сейчас они. На имяФамилию в правом верхнем углу нажать, там откроется список с веоифиц. и обычными сертами.  View Statement of Accomplishment ажимаешь - генерирует pdfку
<oles1> makhauser, а оно появляется сразу после того как финальный экзамен сдал или надо ждать пока все сроки выйдут?
<makhauser> Я последний получал года 2 назад, там, вроде, немного времени пройти должно, как помню. Пока проверят экзамен, пару дней на обработку неще надо
<makhauser> и на рендеринг шаблона серта.
<oles1> у меня есть Подтверждённые сертификаты Получите ваш подтверждённый сертификат Получите подтверждение ваших навыков.
<oles1> там где ты сказал
<oles1> но оно некликабельно совершенно
<makhauser> Там под иконкой Линкедина
<makhauser> Если в самом внизу
<makhauser> справа
<makhauser> Над
<makhauser> сорри
<oles1> makhauser, у меня нету (
<makhauser> Может, еще время не пришло, надо смотреть в новостях на лавной стр курса
<makhauser> Оно как-то так должно быть: http://i.imgur.com/q71cahK.jpg
<oles1> makhauser, они объявить должны что настало время раздачи сертификатов?
<makhauser> Обычно пишут, что серты готовы и можете их скачать. Но это в случае бесплатных
<oles1> makhauser, этот процент вычисляется только после истечения всех сроков?
<makhauser> У каждого - по-своему. По баллам за все квиззы, за экзамен и проекты (если были)
<makhauser> Потом там калибровка по всем баллам всех "студентов"
<makhauser> Когда все подсчитано, то можно брать
<oles1> ухх
<oles1> а изначально там в Подтверждённые сертификаты пусто должно быть?
<oles1> у меня просто какаято болванка пустая этого сертификата и все
<oles1> я вот думаю глюк это или так и должно быть
<oles1> ?
<makhauser> Не уверен. Подтвержденные - платные
<makhauser> ты там платишь, тебе официально, вроде даже по почте присылают
<oles1> да мой вроде такой опции не имел
<oles1> я имею в виду цифровой сертификат
<oles1> у меня то просто муть какаято отображается
<makhauser> Тогда внизу ищи свои. Там как на скрине, справа балл, генерация pdf и добавить на линкедин. Если плохо наносит имя на сертификат, то , наверное, глюк
<makhauser> у меня спокойно наносило, имя можно поменять в профиле и проверить
<oles1> ну там дедлайн финальный 9 марта, может поэтому еще ниче нет
<oles1> я не знаю думал сразу начисляют все и выдают
<makhauser> Скорее всего, когда пройдет, тогда еще пару дней и должно быть уже
<makhauser> ведь многие сдают в последний момент
<oles1> но что это за муть там щас отображается странная не могу понять
<makhauser> Я не знаю, возможно, предварительный балл
<oles1> да не
<oles1> там просто типа как шаблон для этого сертификата
<oles1> картинка
<makhauser> Типа подписи, шапка с вузом и лого курсеры?
<oles1> под ним подпись - Получите ваш подтверждённый сертификат, но оно некликабельно
<makhauser> Не, то не то
<oles1> угу
<makhauser> Все оконченные и закрытые курсы ниже
<makhauser> Другие курсы, как-то так, наверное, перевели
<oles1> makhauser, ща покажу картинку
<oles1> makhauser, http://postimg.org/image/nc7bu1v0v/
<makhauser> oles1, давай. Я сменил у себя язык, чтобы ориентироваться. Там чуть ниже, если есть, должно быть "Другие оконченные курсы".
<makhauser> Если нет, то тогда появится после полного окнчания курса
<oles1> makhauser, ну вот у меня все что на картинке, другого нет
<makhauser> и там будет табличка: Курс|ВУЗ|Оценка/скачать/линкедин
<makhauser> Значит, надо просто подождать дедлайна + мб пару дней
<oles1> ну видимо надо подождать
<makhauser> Тру
<oles1> makhauser, ну ок, спасибо за разъяснения)
<makhauser> oles1, не вопрос, удачи с завершением курса и получением-таки серта ;)
<oles1> благодарю)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-07
<tagezi> утра
<VMV> всем привет
<VMV> ребят, подскажите куда можно копнуть? пользуюсь сейчас бетой елементари, пытаюсь поставить вайн, ругается на битые пакеты. apt-get install - f не помогает
<VMV> гугление не помогает, такое впечатление что я что-то не то мог удалить, и теперь вайн не ставится
<VMV> и еще после вывода из спящего режима постоянно выскакивает ошибка "невозможно определить конфигурацию ЭЛТ". Какой ЭЛТ на ноуте?))
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-08
<NotoriuS> всем привет
<NotoriuS> нужна помощь
<[Raiden]> Ахренеть , ты первый кто заговорил за пол для
<[Raiden]> привет
<NotoriuS> так это канал поддержки и  разработки)))
<NotoriuS> ясен фиг все заняты
<NotoriuS> ты в убунту разбираешься??
<NotoriuS> и пропал
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-07
<katrovsky> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<katrovsky>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<tagezi> утра всем
<Semt> Как рассчитать трудоемкость алгоритма при входном размере N и вычислить среднее арифметическое элементов одномерного массива?
<belka> <Semt> http://www.intuit.ru/studies/courses/1121/310/lecture/7604  первую лекцию глянь там для школьников про сложность алгоритма а второе уже алгоритм надо придумывать
<llorephie> Пардон, я тут чуть сообщениями входа-выхода поиграюсь...
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<kazanteep>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kazanteep gukouamuvjbq
<kazanteep> всем привет
<kazanteep> есть кто ?
<tagezi> почему все пытаются вводить регистрацию на канале? есть же вкладка сервера
<tagezi> нет никого
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kazanteep> простите, просто тут впервые :)
<kazanteep> Вопрос: Установил ArchiCAD 14 через Wine, а при запуске выдаёт ошибку но ничего непонятного так как там крякозабры. Как изменить Locale в Wine на русский ?
<tagezi> kazanteep: версия када какая?
<tagezi> короче https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3351
<kazanteep> 14 версия
<tagezi> у него хреновенькая поддержка
<kazanteep> и 11 есть
<kazanteep> мне главное запустить
<kazanteep> и потестить
<tagezi> а почему нативное не использовать?
<kazanteep> в смысле нативное ?
<tagezi> freeCAD
<tagezi> например
<tagezi> оно работает в линухе
<kazanteep> да в архикаде там и 3д и автосметы и всё
<kazanteep> да и все мои проекты в архикаде сделаны
<tagezi> мощи там немерено, а если худо бедно знать питон, то возможности безграничны, помоему
<tagezi> нузнаю.. нужно форумы копать
<kazanteep> я просто новичёк в линуксе и не всё понимаю
<kazanteep> устал уже форумы курить ..
<tagezi> ну, я вайн не юзаю... мне родного хватает по уши
<kazanteep> а есть смысл через виртуалбокс винду запустить ?
<kazanteep> или уже лучше будет 2 системы поставить ?
<tagezi> через виртуал бокс кад?
<tagezi> я думаю это не очень хорошая идея... если только у тебя комп не реально мощный
<kazanteep> а как тут спеки посмотреть ?
<kazanteep> в линуксе
<kazanteep> то есть показать в терминале какое железо
<Sergey_IT> если пользуешь вин программы то линукс не нужен
<kazanteep> Да я согласен
<kazanteep> просто прочитал что можно запустить
<kazanteep> и хочу проверить
<Sergey_IT> ну так линукс изучи и запускай
<kazanteep> у меня ноут, и5 проц, 8 ГБ оперативки ССД на 256гБ, и видео nVidia Ge force 630m
<Sergey_IT> круто! ;)
<kazanteep> есть из вас кто-то на канале вайна ?
<kazanteep> там только по приглашениям
<tagezi> kazanteep: вообще, обычно ставят дуалбут, и пока линух не освоят, иногда перегружаются в винду, чтобы вот такими прогами пользоваться
<Sergey_IT> а зачем там быть?
<tagezi> зачем он вообще нужен?
<kazanteep> ребята, у меня получилось !!!
<kazanteep> запустилась прога
<kazanteep> что интересно - только английская версия
<kazanteep> ребята, спасибо вам и простите что украо Ваше Время
<Sergey_IT> время-деньги, на счет положишь
<tagezi> велком
<kazanteep> а как почку на счёт положить ?
<kazanteep>  ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чего это с тобой последнее время? :))
<kazanteep> осталось мне найти ответ на счет Locales в вайне, и запущу и русскую версию
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: скучно (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: поставь генту :)
<tagezi> или фрю :))
<Sergey_IT> у меня 16.04, хватает
<Sergey_IT> с фрю я начинал, не понравилось
<Sergey_IT> по молодости собирал ОС - это в прошлом
<tagezi> ну, блин, иы вспомнил года своей молодости.. я тогда курить пробовал, мне тоже не понравилось.. а сейчас ничего вроде :)))
<Sergey_IT> я не говорил, что не поравилось, тогда это было обычное дело
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это ты не слышал как мы с сыном общаемся....
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты комп СССР сделай сам собирал?
<Sergey_IT> нет, но из частей собирал
<Sergey_IT> еще железо дополнительное паял - типа контроллер fdd, электронный диск...
<Sergey_IT> железо для измерений всяких
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я это не застал.. и комп мы с папой не делали ((
<tagezi> сейчас смотрю на это и облизываюсь ((
<Sergey_IT> самое интересное компы работали для дела... а сейчас копошизм какой-то, обидно (
<Sergey_IT> если бы тогда такие, как сейчас компы были...
<tagezi> да ладно.. я помню как мать рассказывала про то как они израли в ДНД на БСМ :))
<Sergey_IT> переведи (
<Sergey_IT> я сам игрушку как-то написал, для нескучной проверки работы дисплея, на асме
<Sergey_IT> дисплеи были разные, с разной системой команд, правильную работу проверять приходилось, чтобы текстовый редактор настроить (свой
<Sergey_IT> на асме тоже написанный
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это древняя ходилка, она ещё словесная.. была придумана программа компьютерная
<tagezi> тожде текстовая
<Sergey_IT> не, я игру сделал типа Питон
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: змейка?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<tagezi> на ней сейчас асм расказывают вроде
<tagezi> как пример показывают
<Sergey_IT> я интеловский асм не знаю
<Sergey_IT> нашему поколению повезло... электронику руками прошли от ламп до процессоров... сейчас электронщики часто не занают как транзистор работает
<UNIm95> Ждем квантовые машины.
<Sergey_IT> не скоро это будет
<astrobeglec> Присутствующих дам с праздником!
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-08
<tagezi> утра
<llorephie> утречка
<serj> господа кто пользует вайфай на 15й версии убунту?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, чего поломали в виртуалбокс 5.0.16 и ядре 4.х? Модуль не собирается
<Sergey_IT> у меня 16.04 и Vb 5.0.14
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=74238 что то как то стремно TEST PPA (ubuntu-toolchain-r/test)
<[koshka]> artus: !
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: миу
<tagezi> :)
<[koshka]> Ой, и ты туточки:))
<tagezi> угу.. но ща отвалюсь
<Sergey_IT> с праздником!
<tagezi> [koshka]: с мартом тебя :)
<[koshka]> Спасибо:)
<tagezi> [koshka]: вообще, чаще нужно появляться
<tagezi> :))
<Sergey_IT> март -коты..
<[koshka]> У всех нормальных людей выходной, а я на работе(
<andrex> [koshka]: бу!
<[koshka]> andrex: миу:)
<andrex> утипути
<andrex> артус спит мертвым сном
<andrex> )
<[koshka]> Он че то у меня отовсюду удалил
<[koshka]> Обидка
<andrex> [koshka]: с праздникой тя чтоли
<[koshka]> Спасибо))
<andrex> а он и не появляется чет нигде почти
<andrex> также как и скай и баронос и другие
<andrex> мертво все кругом
<[koshka]> Скай че т давно вроде тут не появляется
<andrex> а он ушел отсюда
<andrex> в ханге лови
<[koshka]> Леха женился и видать некогда теперь))
<andrex> или еще где
<andrex> да кста давненько уже
<andrex> пришел поаловался что мол охомутали бедняжку
<[koshka]> Ахахаха
<[koshka]> Дак хорошо же
<andrex> ну фз
<andrex> мне чет не кажется это действо хорошим
<[koshka]> Ты разве не женат?)
<andrex> неа
<andrex> и небыл никогда гг
<andrex> это мой ночной кошмар наверое)
<andrex> жить с одним человеком
<[koshka]> Да ладно!!
 * andrex начинает подозревать не ладное)
<[koshka]> Ахахаха
<[koshka]> Глупости же:)
<andrex> леха 5ть гомарта в ханге мелькал еще
<andrex> а вот астальные чет ваще потерялись
<andrex> [koshka]: фига се глупости
<andrex> я ваще боюсь таких глупостей как ядерной бомбы)
<[koshka]> Ой, близы че то написали
<[koshka]> Надо тебя женить!)
<andrex> неа
<andrex> все вокруг так говорят
<[koshka]> )))
<[koshka]> Как убунточка себя чувствует?
<[koshka]> Так хочу уже комп купить второй, что бы уже прям свой был
<andrex> да костыляет чет потихой
<andrex> 16 норм вроде но гном сломали
<andrex> посмотрим че прорелизят)
<[koshka]> Надеюсь к осени купим
<[koshka]> Поставлю бубунту
<andrex> а щас че комп в кредит арендуете?
<andrex> у соседей по дому))
<[koshka]> Не, комп парня) ну свой тож хочется
<andrex> отбери у парня
<andrex> пусть покупает
<[koshka]> Ну мы к осени мб купим
<[koshka]> Еще в Крым хочется съездить
<andrex> а я никуда не езжу
<andrex> лень)
<[koshka]> А мне домой хочется))
<[koshka]> 2 года не была то:)
<andrex> а кста да тыж оттудава)
<andrex> тока я не помнб куда тя занесло) или даже не знаю
<[koshka]> В Архангельск)))
<andrex> круто
<[koshka]> Домой пораньше свалила ))
<[koshka]> Нафик вообще 8 марта работать
<andrex> а я ваще не работал)
<andrex> как белый человек
<[koshka]> Везет
<andrex> и вчера и седня
<andrex> точнее уже вчера
<[koshka]> У нас тут все равно праздники или нет
<[koshka]> Хорошо отпуск скоро
<andrex> мм отпуск
<andrex> не идти чтоли в отпуск)
<[koshka]> А то эти абоненты уже задрали
<[koshka]> Я пойду, уже сил нет их слушать
<[koshka]> Хоть высплюсь:))))
<andrex> алло у мну кнопка не нажимается
<andrex> срочно помогите) ваще срочно нада
<andrex> все нафиг я спать)
<andrex> 2 часа уже ночи
<[koshka]> Ага, первого числа - почему у меня инет не работает
<[koshka]> Давай))сладких снов))
<[koshka]> Скоро найдем тебе жОну!!)
<andrex> я не могу установить яндекс
<andrex> помогите)
<andrex> Жону
<andrex> хмм
<andrex> я уже бОюсь
<[koshka]> Не бойся, это не страшно
<Sergey_IT> так он по ночам здесь, зачем ему жена
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: У тебя же даже внучка есть. Так что знаешь зачем нужны жены
<ubuntu-studio> Привет всем! Народ подскажите, как написать приложение под убунту-студио, что бы оно выполнялось в реал-тайме?
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, единого мнения нет
<UNIm95> ubuntu-studio: берёшь Asm и пишешь
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А мне совсем одному хорошо
<ubuntu-studio> Нда, очень содержательный ответ, еще и на асме, спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> ubuntu-studio, так  погугли - создание реалтайм программ в линуксе
<Sergey_IT> в убунту студио вроде ядро нужное стоит, проверь
<Sergey_IT> музыку пограммить хочешь?
<ubuntu-studio> ну да, я на студию набрел в происках реалтайм-линукса, а вот какие нюансы при написании программ
<Sergey_IT> так поищи, я уже не помню, так ничего и не написал, хотя идея была
<ubuntu-studio> нет не музыку, мне необходимо организовать плотный обмен данными с контроллером
<Sergey_IT> ядро реалтайм вроде можно на любой дистр поставить
<Sergey_IT> а если плотный обмен, то может драйвер писать придется
<ubuntu-studio> да, соответственно в пространстве ядра, а как в ядре юзать реалтайм и как вообще все фунциклирует...
<tagezi> с каких это пор убунту реалтайм система? о_О
<tagezi> линух вообще можно настроить как реалтай систему?
<Sergey_IT> ядро реалтайм есть
<tagezi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTLinux
<tagezi> да, но про гуй можно забыть
<tagezi> я думаю что кто-то путает понятия тут :)
<ubuntu-studio> а при чем здесь гуй?
<ubuntu-studio> по поводу реалтама: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<tagezi> угу... маркетологи космонавта не то напишут, лижбы убунтой пользовалось как можно больше народу
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%B2%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8
<Sergey_IT> так можно протестировать, пакет rt-tests
<UNIm95> tagezi: А в librу интегрируют owncloud или наоборот?
<tagezi> эм.. помоему она просто имеет связь через созранить на сервер/открыть удалённо
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44006
<UNIm95> Совместное редактирование на базе LibreOffice
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, проекты сотрудничают сильно
<UNIm95> Так это прям офигенно!
<tagezi> у нас облако стоит на сервере, для загрузки больших файлов, чтобы не пользоваться чужими сервисами
<tagezi> но совместное редактирование только развивается
<tagezi> ownCloud вообще хороший проект, этоже гпл облако... если есть сервер, можешь своё личное сделать
<tagezi> нужно будет облачный ЛО научиться собирать
<tagezi> чеото мануалов по нему нема
<tagezi> почти..
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-09
<andrex> четотама типо утра
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<tagezi> утра всем
<artemz> привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: https://habrahabr.ru/company/intel/blog/219025/
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: эм.. дешевле и современнее чего?
<tagezi> также можно сказать, в 15 раз дешевле, но уже не современнее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: интел атом, интел 4000 график и 2 гига памяти
<tagezi> респьери ему фору даст, да одройд тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну статья возможно не совсем свежая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: нет, малину он сделает
<tagezi> чем он сделает 4 ядерный процесор, обрезаным одноядерныйм процессором?
<tagezi> гг
<tagezi> нада тебе скринкаст снять как работает андройд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ark.intel.com/products/78474/Intel-Atom-Processor-E3825-1M-Cache-1_33-GHz проц все же интересней чем у малины
<Resurs> Всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<Resurs> помогите пожалуйста решить проблему. С убунту сервер пингуются все виндовые машины. ДНС сервер вендовый, другие виндовые имена резолвятся по имени, но как только я пингую с линукса линукс по доменному имени - беда
<Resurs> по IP ессно норм, пол года уже как голову ломаю
<Resurs> и из винды линукс не пингуется по имени
<UNIm95> Resurs: библиотека libnss-winbind установлена?
<UNIm95> Resurs: винда в локальных сетях использует не FQDN а NetBIOS имена. Для этого надо поставить samba на Linux хосты
<[koshka]> andrex: !
<Resurs> libnss-winbind не стоит
<Resurs> скачал deb - не ставится, ругается на какие-то зависимости
<Resurs> smb.conf есть на сервере
<UNIm95> Resurs: Зачем и откуда качал деб?
<UNIm95> Resurs: sudo apt-get install  libnss-winbind
<UNIm95> И все apt сам подтянет
<Resurs> с офф сайта, т. к. на сервере нет интернета, низя
<Resurs> щас самбу последнюю накачу
<UNIm95> Resurs: cоздай свое внутреннее зеркало
<Resurs> можно подробнее чутка?
<Resurs> или ткнуть носом в ман
<Resurs> облако - вариант
<Resurs> собираю ссамбу из исходников
<UNIm95> У этого сервера нет доступа к инету. Я прав? Если есть в сети комп/сервер с доступом в инет то можно развернуть локальное  зеркало для всего
<UNIm95> Resurs: тебе немного руки оторвать надо.
<Resurs> да, самба не собирается
<UNIm95> Знаешь зачем придуманы пакеты и прочее?
<Resurs> надо ppa локальной
<UNIm95> Что бы в слечае обновлений ничего не ломать.
<Resurs> сделать видимо
<UNIm95> Resurs: нет. Не ppa а зеркало.
<Resurs> apt-mirror
<Resurs> ага?
<Resurs> и гигов 50 ?
<UNIm95> Да.
<UNIm95> Пакеты со временем избавляют от проблем
<Resurs> если сервер удаленно, а зеркало локально будет - заработает?
<Resurs> через http и ftp видимо
<Resurs> спасибо за подсказку, вечером выдерну и завтра попробую!
<andrex> а не днсы ему нада настроить)
<andrex> или dhcp колупать)
<delovoy>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER delovoy ghflspugqtod
<delovoy> test
<ubuntuhelp> delovoy, Есть контакт.
<delovoy> ну ок)
<delovoy> тест
<ubuntuhelp> delovoy, Понг понг понг...
<delovoy> Тест
<andrex> [koshka]: брык
<[koshka]> Мяу
<andrex> [koshka]: чаго мну пинала?
<[koshka]> andrex: дак просто) спросить как че, че куда
<andrex> [koshka]: ааа, ну норм все че) больна пинаешся)
<[koshka]>  Да вроде аккуратно пыталась
<andrex> я картоный)
<[koshka]> Разваливаешься?)
<[koshka]> жОну пора!
<andrex> ой все
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]>  Ночью Падонак пробегал тут
<andrex> хммм
<andrex> я думал он уже про нас забыл нафиг
<[koshka]> Да я тоже, а он писал мне)
<andrex> nogoHak
<andrex> во
<[koshka]> А у меня айпи тут показывает?
<andrex> нагохак
<[koshka]> nAgoHak)
<andrex> нет
<andrex> не показывает
<pr0mode> вечера всем
<andrex> во да)
<andrex> pr0mode: ночер
<[koshka]> Привет
<[koshka]> Норм)
<pr0mode> andrex, а вот у нас вечер
<[koshka]> andrex: тоже типа скрытый, да?
<andrex> [koshka]: угу заклоачен
<[koshka]> Ну отлично, а то просто регистрация с ника спала, давно не заходила
<andrex> [koshka]: при входе обычно говорит чето типо yppu host hiden блах
<[koshka]> Думала и это пропало
<andrex> ну ты через чето сидиш просто gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-zionkbjcnyxavcvg
<andrex> а простой клоаки нет наверно если была) а так ее не увидиш)
<[koshka]> Хм, это на яблоке приложуха
<[koshka]> Ну я помню писала кому то, что бы скрыли айпишник
<[koshka]> Но это было то лет 5 назад))))
<JohnDoe6> как отучить квирк вылазить на передний план? При входе на каналы
<andrex> [koshka]: /j #freenode и can i get cloaked?
<andrex> тока без этой проги
<[koshka]> А где mva?
<andrex> нужен голый хост чтоб был)
<andrex> на генту
<[koshka]> Чет его нет там( whois срабатывает вроде
<[koshka]> Но не пишет на каких каналах он
<andrex> дак и не будет
<andrex> +i
<andrex> он на #gentoo-ru
<[koshka]> Чет на генту заходит, а на генту-ру нет)
<andrex>  [koshka] has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<andrex> на мыло должно прийти чето типо msg nickserv verify бяка какаято
<[koshka]> Да вспомнила
<[koshka]> Вчера еще письмо пришло, а я чет позабыла
<andrex> гг
<andrex> вот щас бы долбилась на канал с +r
<andrex> )
<[koshka]>  Ага, только вот никсерв молчал
<andrex> а че ему говрить то)
<andrex> он теперь телепатический сами думайте
<[koshka]> О том что я дура и до конца регистрацию не прошла)
<tagezi> [koshka]: он этичный, и не сожет такого даме сказать :)
<tagezi> манеры джентельмена не позволяют :)
<andrex> он при регистрации говорит врое как типо позыркайте ваш емал и подтвердите регистрацию введя то татота
<andrex> и потом все
<[koshka]> tagezi: ах ну да:)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-10
<[koshka]> Утра
<andrex> чавота
<[koshka]> Спатки хочется((
<andrex> иди спи)
<[koshka]> andrex: скоро пойду) до обеда подрыхну
<tagezi> утра всем
<testing223> HI, как определить есть ли у проги возможность dpkg-reconfigure или нет?
<artus> пинг... а микроэлектронщков нет часом? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хых. великий линукс 14.04 опознал принтер бразер 7010. прогресс
<testing223> Ало, че никто не знает одну из основных штук (dpkg-reconfigure)?
<UNIm95> testing223: sudo dpkg-reconfigure имя пакета. Если есть конфигурирование значит все ок
<testing223> Дак а как определить у каких пакетов такая функция есть?
<artus> перебором :D
<[koshka]> А вот и еще раз здравствуйте
<tagezi> привет :)
<[koshka]> Хоть выспалась
<tagezi> выспаться не возможно
<[koshka]> Скоро белые ночи начнутся, снова плохо спать буду(
<tagezi> с чего это? помоему при свете нормально спится :)
<tagezi> artus: тык
<[koshka]> Я обычно ночью глаза открываю и смотрю что светло, и у меня первая мысль - проспала.
<artus> tagezi: кууу тагееезяяя ))
<tagezi> artus: ооо, ты живое
<andrex> artus: бу артуЪ
<tagezi> artus: как дела, дядька? :)
<[koshka]> А на часы смотришь, а там, блин, 3 ночи
<tagezi> [koshka]: а ты где живёшь?
<[koshka]> А мне он так не радовался )))
<[koshka]>  Да в Архангельске, второй год уже:)
<tagezi> ну, я особенный :)))
<andrex> зачемто тебе электрики понадобились) да еще тут
<tagezi> ну, примерно как меня получается.. зимой северное сияние, летом солнце почти не захлдит.. главное, привыкнуть :)
<andrex> testing223: у всех
<[koshka]> artus: дядька, куда опять сбежал?
<testing223> andrex, Да я про псевдографический интерфейс настройки а не просто там какой то релоад конфигов
<artus> [koshka]: да туть я, бегаю, кругами
<testing223> То есть если сделать dpkg-reconfigure wget, то по сути ниче не произойдет
<artus> testing223: причем тут дпкг и нкурсес?
<artus> у тебя теплое и мягкое тождественны
<testing223> Я про то, что в случае каких то программ можно настройки изменить а в случае, к примеру, вгета ниче нельзя сделать
<artus> какие я страшные слова знаю :D
<artus> Oo ты наркоман?
<artus> в случае вгета чем тебе конфиг вгета не устроил?
<tagezi> а там вообще что-то можно строить?
<testing223> Не ужели я не понятно пишу?
<testing223> Делаешь dpkg-reconfigure locales - можешь перенастроить локали, делаешь dpkg-reconfigure wget - ниче не получаешь
<testing223> С другими прогами так же
<tagezi> testing223: ты очень понятно пишешь, просто artus не верит, что ты не понимаешь
<tagezi> это же очень простая штука
<testing223> я не понимаю
<testing223> поэтому и спрашиваю
<tagezi> есть конфигурялка у проги - можно, нет - нельзя
<artus> ага, глобальные настройки по системе в 100500 конфигов растыканы , нафига конфигурить конфигуратором то что по своей сути не конфигуритцо?
<testing223> tagezi, вооооот, а как определить у каких прог есть конфигурялка? Походу нет такой возможности кроме перебора по всем?
<artus> testing223: а цель какая ? зачем это надо то? )) \
<testing223> Цель в том чтобы узнать у каких прог такая возможность имеется а у каких нет
<tagezi> testing223: да, интересно, нафига тебе это нужно?
<tagezi> вот какой смысл знать есть у проги эта штука или нет?
<tagezi> просто спортивный интерес?
<testing223> Чтобы конфигирить некоторые вещи через псевдо гуи и быстро, а не лезть в конфиг файлы и править руками и долго читая маны
<testing223> К примеру locales
<testing223> можно же конфигить руками, но зачем?
<testing223> есть же dpkg-reconfigure
<testing223> где просто галочку ставишь напротив локали и все
<tagezi> testing223: могу тебя наверное растроить, но псевдо гуи почти нифига не конфигурируют по сути, они задают важные настройки
<testing223> ну значит  мне это и надо
<artus> ясно, очередной оптимизатор безгоду неделю как открывший для себя убунту ))
<testing223> я с убунтой с 2009
<tagezi> testing223: есть реальный способ определить.. когда ты устанавливаешь прогу, она просит себя настроить
<tagezi> если не просит, значит все обязатеные настройки в норме
<artus> тогда каак все запущено )
<tagezi> +1
<testing223> опять же перебор
<artus> с 9го года у тебя уже должны лежать где нить в облаки конфиги твоего софта кочующие с машины на машину и вопросов такого рода не должно быть априори
<tagezi> testing223: сколько у тебя стоит пакетов стоит?
<testing223> хз
<tagezi> testing223: а сколько пакетов в прирое?
<tagezi> природе*
<testing223> хз
<tagezi> testing223:  как узнать какие из них конфигурируются, а каке нет?
<testing223> Это мой вопрос же
<testing223> хотя я про dpkg-reconfigure
<tagezi> ну, ты даже не знаешь что у тебя стоит
<testing223> Ну они все конфигурируются или больнинство
<tagezi> эм..
<artus> ааааааааааа, ыыыыыыыыыыыы
<testing223> но в dpkg-reconfigure не у всех есть конфигуратор
<tagezi> как всё запущенно
<tagezi> testing223: почему?
<testing223> я хз
<andrex> дак он не везде и нужен
<testing223> вопрос же не в этом
<tagezi> andrex: не подсказывай :) человек 7 лет думал, дусть додумает сам :)
<testing223> вопрос в том как узнать у каких прог есть конфигуратор у каких нет
<artus> хоть не все троли перевелись, есть ещее)))
<andrex> интуитивно
<artus> купи каталог - конфигуратор дпкг- список
<tagezi> artus: да, их теперь в красную книгу :))
<andrex> artus: ты где прятался?
<SergeyIT> а меня, забыли?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты просто злое извращёное создание, а не троль :)
<andrex> он просто вредин
<tagezi> ну, а я что говорю :)
<artus> andrex: дароффф, да не, ну разве что самую малость)
<tagezi> да постоянно
<tagezi> дядка, привет. а в ответ тишина, он вчера не вернулся из бою (с) :))
<andrex> котейка вылезла всех переварашила
<tagezi> andrex: я себе все цвета поломал в консили ((
<andrex> крут
<tagezi> и это.. у меня в манах кракозябры, почемуто
<tagezi> я вообще фз почему
<andrex> собрал не стой локалью
<tagezi> локаль нормально вроде настроена
<andrex> или кодирвкой
<tagezi> эм
<SergeyIT> своим ЛО все фонты поломал?
<tagezi> может быть
<tagezi> хотя в убу у меня вроде всё нормально было
<SergeyIT> консоль - это не убу
<andrex> а я в мафию ганял)
<testing223> Нашел ответ на свой вопрос: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*templates
<testing223> печально конечно что здесь не смогли помочь
<SergeyIT> здесь направляют на путь истины
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/3981165/b1f5734a вот такая красота... вроде есть русские буковки, а вродеи кракозябры
<tagezi> да, печально, очень печально, что мы не знаем ответы на все вопросы
<andrex> andrex@tux ~> ls /var/lib/dpkg
<tagezi> нам вот просто делать больше нечего, как зубрить конфиги убунты
<andrex> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /var/lib/dpkg: Нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> :DDD
<SergeyIT> зато вопросы знаем всякие
<andrex> tagezi: а шрифт если другой?
<tagezi> эм...
<tagezi> поудй смотреть как настроить шрифт :)
<artus> testing223: просто это до тебя в голову тут никому не приходило по причине ненужности)
<tagezi> абсолютной ненужности
<SergeyIT> tagezi, клаву смени, она у тебя буковки путает
<artus> пропустил) хотя в голове с предложении было )
<andrex> tagezi: у меня ваще все маны на английском и чет както не парюсь)
<tagezi> andrex: ну у меня они на русский, я тоже бы не парился, если бы они не кракозябрами :)) в английских тоже есть косяки, кстати
<admin1488> Привет
<admin1488> Парни а pidgin умеет ldap?
<admin1488> ну иЛи логинить по учетке от системы
 * tagezi пошёл пинговать гугл
<artus> O_o
<admin1488> ок )
<[koshka]> Пинг есть?)
<tagezi> [koshka]: отличный :)
<tagezi> > прочтите комментарии в этом файле -- важно, чтобы в системе были шрифты с нужным диапазоном символов, если хотите выжать из Юникода всё.
<tagezi> те кто пишут мануалы, вообще сами читают коментарии в конфигах? :)))
<SergeyIT> они ж писатели!
<artus> оо, йа нашоль хакнутый кофеафтоматььь, пейнихачууу :D
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: мяфф
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кинь в неё тапком, чо она ходит тут, мявкает, лемингов пунает :))
<SergeyIT> погладил кошку и она успокоилась
<SergeyIT> мой коллега кота тапками гонял, теперь у него кошка - он ее не трогает, уживаются )
<UNIm95> Они долбанулись? http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44020
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, МС впускает дистр линуха, амд перестаёт поддерживать свои видяхи...
<tagezi> мир рухнул
<UNIm95> Амд регулярно кидает с поддержкой.
<andrex> а тараканы выжили
<UNIm95> Но вопрос к убунте
<UNIm95> Нармально попинать друг-друга и все заработает
<andrex> дак это амд блобы свои нифига не делает
<andrex> нвидия тоже местами
<andrex> такшто юзай открытодрова гг
<tagezi> ну, они просто сволочи.. моглибы открыть дрова, коль уже перестают поддержку
<andrex> щас)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Патенты на софт.
<tagezi> да просто жаба
<andrex> хотяя это все может быть связано с зенами и чипами памяти hbo которые будут в apu и не ток
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты же вроде хотел апгрейд компа на и7?
<andrex> перекостыливать дрова нада) вот и забили
<tagezi> да, но большинство народу не нужно свежее железо
<andrex> у большинства народу денег просто нет на свежее железо))
<tagezi> многим вообще достаточно хлама старого, готорое уже еле дышит
<andrex> темпаче интеловское
<andrex> )
<UNIm95> tagezi: а ты знал что эти уроды между кристаллом и крышкой термопасту суют?
<tagezi> ну, я не говорю про топ, как я хочу.. просто посвежее.. оно не мего дорогое
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. я не понял..
<andrex> щас уже даже видяшки затычки стоият по 7-8 килорублей
<tagezi> крышка то тут причем?
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://ru.intel.com/business/community/?automodule=blog&blogid=11922&showentry=4860
<SergeyIT> у меня радеон 9200про и работает )
<tagezi> andrex: да, я забываю, что народ по 200 евро в россии заработывает
<tagezi> да мне видяшка вообще не нужна.. встроеной хватает за глаза.. я в игры не играю.. но компании сволочи
<andrex> да тут просто уже не то что дорого а просто мой внютрений еврей жабадушит)
<SergeyIT> а зачем? Скорости, ресурсов хватает
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты просто не читаешь монитор при сборке пакетов :)
<artus> кстатиии  lga 1366 годно или как ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44020
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а зачем читать? Через TTS запусти (espeak) и слушай )
<artus> SergeyIT: а в качестве фона на спикер листинг кернела :D
<artus> итишинааа, скучные вы какието
<andrex> песенки никто не поет)
<admin1488> Всё, что хочешь, всё, что хочешь, милый мой,
<admin1488> Мы сегодня здесь останемся с тобой,
<admin1488> И на свете нет любви моей сильней,
<admin1488> Всё, что хочешь, я люблю тебя, Сергей.
<andrex> ща сергей заворчит
<SergeyIT> так это ж листинг кернела росинки
<SergeyIT> кстати, когда компы были допотопные, по звуку завываний блока питания определяли место в программе, которое в данный момент обрабатывается, удобно было
<artus> SergeyIT: серееегаа, а ты часом не имел дело с микроконтроллерами? а если точнее с протоколом can
<artus> который canopen
<SergeyIT> неа, допотопные только пользовал
<artus> чейто как то скушно, надо забивать на все и домой собиратцо
<belka_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yicTUvDVTHA
<belka_> музика
<UNIm95> tagezi: а темная тема для LO ujnjdbnmcz bkb ytn&
<UNIm95> *готовится или нет?
<tagezi> UNIm95: так вроде есть
<UNIm95> С какой версии?
<tagezi> из неофициальных вроде
<UNIm95> Нужна официальная
<UNIm95> а то уже насиделся на сторонних темах
<tagezi> ну, официальных только 5
<tagezi> 6
<tagezi> и юсуф сейчас меню правит опять
<belka> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Vurtatoo> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.4.5; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.5-rc7.
<ideamon> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<ideamon> ls
<ideamon> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<ideamon> !search RC
<ubuntuhelp> Found: irclogs@logs, help, ddebs, webchat, roadnav, kat-also@desktopsearch-also, kat@desktopsearch, botabuse, ppapurge, freenode
<ideamon> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<ideamon> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения и http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/openvpn "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<ideamon> !php
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225 или на: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lamp и http://goo.gl/YwmAqC на английском: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ideamon> !mariadb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mariadb'
<ideamon> !bot
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор, используйте !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<kratkar> Есть кто живой?
<Vasy> kratkar: ага
<kratkar> Привет всем. Подскажите как подключить чужой диск(ext4) с установленной ubuntu(разделы /home и доп. раздел other) и скопировать оттуда данные?
<kratkar> подключить к ubuntu же)
<andrex> рассказать как в порт воткнуть?
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<kratkar> Как получить доступ к разделу home другой диска(который подключен дополнительно к компу) с уже установленным ubuntu? Из винды или лучше через live cd ubuntu?
<kratkar> Есть жесткий диск с установленной ubuntu 14. Нужно скопировать оттуда файлы. Из под ubuntu(Livecd) не даёт досуп
<kratkar> Livecd = ubuntu 14
<andrex> gksudo и man chown
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-11
<Resurs> hi all
<Resurs> выкачал репо через apt-mirror, ubuntu на работе не грузится, но из венды смонтировал ext4 - смогу ли я подключить локальный репо по фтп?
<Resurs> local repo подключил
<Resurs> научите пожалуйста с винды пинговать убунту, что нужно поправить, пол года не могу победить
<Resurs> по хост наме нету пингов
<andrex> !dhcp
<ubuntuhelp> HOWTO: настройка получения маршрутов по DHCP. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=21343.0 Общая помщь тут: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<andrex> !dns
<ubuntuhelp> DNS (Domain Name System) — распределённая система (распределённая база данных), способная по запросу, содержащему доменное имя хоста (компьютера или другого сетевого устройства), сообщить IP адрес или (в зависимости от запроса) другую информацию.
<Resurs> мне нужен только пинг по доменному имени линукс сервара из винды
<Resurs> в прошлый раз советовали поставить libnss-winbind
<Resurs> это все теперь установлено, что нужно посмотреть далее?
<Resurs> help please
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, я балбес. на винде в hosts пропиши имя своей убунты и ип. если он статический конечно
<Resurs> 150 хостов
<testing223> Привет, я опять с вопросом, у баша есть команда "\" которая переходит в какой то режим конфигурирования настроек чтоли
<testing223> Может кто объяснить или дать ссылку на значение этого режима, мне удалось только нагуглить про изменение настроек отображения курсора в консоли с помощью этой фичи, но хочется больше инфы
<testing223> А нет, похоже я ошибаюсь, это не режим никакой, но что значит "\" все равно не понятно
<artus> перенос строки
<SergeyIT> помочь перенести?
<andrex> да он про "\"
<SergeyIT> а я уже и рукавицы надел... думал тяжело (
<Anti-Pizza> XD
<suolka> Ìîæåò êòî-òî ñòàëêèâàëñÿ ñ ïðîáëåììîé ïå÷àòè â Ubuntu íà ïðèíòåðå Lexmark E260DN ïå÷àòü ïðîõîäèò ÷åðåç ðàç â v11.04 ïðîáëåìì íåò
<ubuntuhelp> suolka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<suolka> Ìîæåò êòî-òî ñòàëêèâàëñÿ ñ ïðîáëåììîé ïå÷àòè â Ubuntu íà ïðèíòåðå Lexmark E260DN ïå÷àòü ïðîõîäèò ÷åðåç ðàç â v11.04 ïðîáëåìì íåò
<ubuntuhelp> suolka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<admin1488> Кто то имеет опыт работы с   Heimdall v1.4.0
<admin1488> ?
<suolka> Может кто-то сталкивался с проблеммой печати в Ubuntu на принтере Lexmark E260DN печать проходит через раз в v11.04 проблемм нет
<admin1488>  а тот раз что не проходит, что просиходит?
<SergeyIT> и что значит через раз?
<SergeyIT> 1 или 2-х сторонняя печать?
<suolka> Печатает одну страницу, потом при повторной печати мигает 2 раза лампочка ошибки"!"
<suolka> После только выключение-включение
<admin1488> Лампочка на принтере?
<suolka> Да
<admin1488> а с других компов печатает? Я к тому что а не думал ли ты что проблема в принтере...
<suolka> Проверено на многих
<admin1488> Связь с принтером через что?
<admin1488> Может пакеты теряются?
<suolka> Скинули в поликлинику шатлы с ubunu и эти Лексмарки
<suolka> Проблеммы только в версии убунту выше 11.04
<admin1488> И прям ровно , одну печатает одну нет?
<suolka> Не совсем - иногда может напечатать 2-3 страницы
<suolka> До ошибки
<suolka> Врачи устали жаловаться
<suolka> Поставили бы 11.04 но в ней проблемма с wifi
<admin1488> а какой дистр сейчас?
<suolka> 12.04
<suolka> Стоит по две машины на кабинет к одной сетка и принтер, вторая по воздуху
<suolka> Ну и однин принтер
<admin1488> printer-driver-all стоит?
<admin1488> Или под него есть проприетарные?
<admin1488> в общем я бы для начала, проверил связь,попинговал бы его, далее удалил бы его из системы  поставил бы printer-driver-all , ребутнул капс service cups start и добавил бы заново по ип
<suolka> Да - ставили родные и сторонние
<admin1488> так он на вафле или меди?
<suolka> Шнурком
<suolka> Принтерным
<admin1488> тобишь он подключен локально по usb?
<suolka> Да
<admin1488> провод менял?
<suolka> Их пару десятков
<suolka> У всех одна проблемма
<artus> все как всегда, вариантов понапридумывали тонны, но логи так никто и не удосужился глянуть
<suolka> Надо уходить, спасибо... на всякий случай - modam@mail.ru
<SergeyIT> так телепаты ж мы )
<admin1488> чтобы копать в логи нужно проверить первичные и банальные проблемы, я так решаю всегда.
<SergeyIT> так вроде у него несколько принтеров
<admin1488> как то еще давным давно я работал в искрателеком монтажником, меня вызвали на дом ошибка Ошибка 651, в колцентре первичную диагностику не провели, и я убил время ради того чтоб вставить провод в комп
<artus> ну да, вместо того чтоб глянуть в чем проблема просмотрев логи - достаем из кладовки связку шнурочков и начинаем по очереди менять их, авось заработает, ну так надо было предложить ему пыль протереть, тонер в картридже
<artus> поменять
<admin1488> провода на принтерах вылетают достаточно часто,   и это всем известный факт
<admin1488> и я вот не понима если ты можешь решить лучше так помоги человеку, или ты из тех кто обычно говорит, ой вернись на винду, зачем тебе линукс, гугл пробовал?
<artus> admin1488: это ты мне?
<admin1488> да
<artus> аххахааа... улыбнул )))
<admin1488> я рад что поднял тебе настроение)
<artus> вопервых, если человек туп и вместо того чтоб смотреть логи начинает менять дистрибутивы - ну че я могу сказать, во вторых меня прям порадовало сравнение с человеком который советует вернутцо на венду ))) ахха, я эт именно он)
<artus> и никогда никому не помагаю ))
<admin1488>  ну тогда все ясно
<artus> andrex: меняя обижаааютттт :'(
<SergeyIT> а ты не вредничай )
<tagezi> artus: тебя обидишь.. :))
<artus> admin1488: повторяю еще раз, проблема - логи пробемы на пасту - разбор проблемы, вот как это работает, а не у мен не работаааает, паамагите, а в ответ поменяй шнурочек
<artus> tagezi: ну мене говорят что я ничего не знаю и всех на венду отправляюююю
<artus> прям подмывает надеть шапку и похвастатцо регалиями :D
<tagezi> :)))
<SergeyIT> и правильно... отправляй и хвастайся ))
<SergeyIT> молодежь не понимает, что в правильно заданном вопросе 50% ответа
<artus> ато панимаш раслабились тут, совсем страх потеряли :D стоило на годик потерятцо - сплошной разброд и шатания, не то что раньше - все знали где какие логи брать и на какую пасту их кидать)
<admin1488>  artus: Про шнурочек я объяснил,
<artus> admin1488:  ты ничего не обяснил ровным счетом , от слова совсем )
<artus> то что прошляпили на момент диагностики и тебе пришлось самому ехать, ну бывает, это не показатель
<admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<artus> там когдато более адекватные были подсказки, аля
<artus> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> но не помню, был вроде с пошаговым посыланием читать логи )
<SergeyIT> электроника - наука о контактах... с любой проблемой можно отсылать - протри контакты
<artus> угу))) ну или передерни рубильник )
<admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15346976/
<SergeyIT> а вот вопросы разучились задавать - это беда
<admin1488> libusb: error, что ним не знаю, если кто то в теме чирканите
<admin1488> SergeyIT: электроника - наука о контактах...
<admin1488> Я понимаю ваш троллинг, но он объективен всего на 50%
<SergeyIT> на 100%
<SergeyIT> n-p переход это контакт двух полупроводников с разными свойствами и т.д. и т.п.
<artus> SergeyIT: кстати, а ччем полупровобники смазывать? )))
<tagezi> полусмазкой :)
<SergeyIT> фермионами
<tagezi> это что за бот?
<artus> Oo
<artus> пристрелить штоль )
<SergeyIT> 9-ый номер
<tagezi> да прочто странный у него хост
<tagezi> чо за фигня-то?
<artus> правила не менялись же? единственный разрешонный тут бубунтухелп же? ))
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> убунтулог ещ, логи же ведёт
<SergeyIT> всех пристрели, потом разберешься, кто бот, кто нет
<artus> сидят панимаш, логи ведут )
<artus> @kick ubot9
<artus> а че, бунтухелп поломат опять?
<artus> @op
<artus> совсем видать
<tagezi> artus: да, фиг его знает.. это нужно andrex справшивать
<tagezi> @op
<tagezi> ы
<artus> так, у мну пролаги, меня же не бот апнул? потому что я птом кансерве командовал
<artus> вобщем доломали бота уже всовсем, нигадяи
<artus> ничего вам нельзя оставить )
<tagezi> блин... я опять забыл как логиниться к боту
<artus> а у тяя рули от него есть?
<tagezi> @op
<tagezi> @deop
<tagezi> нет, нету :))
<tagezi> не, настраивать я его не могу
<tagezi> андюха что-то там может, вроде
<artus> о, юни тоже в опах
<artus> tagezi: здаетцо мне тут 2-3 ботов )))
<artus> *2/3
<tagezi> ну.. мб, мб
<tagezi> artus: вот этот andrex точно бот :)
<SergeyIT> и ты бот
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тссс.. никто не должен занать...
<artus> всее ботыы :D
<artus> еще один пришоль
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @deop
<andrex> @capabilities
<linxon> @i-mne-op-nado
<andrex> держи
<mayday> linxon: ты же прекрасно знаешь, что именно тебе надо :)
<linxon> я знаю, что я знаю
<tagezi> счастливый челове, думает знает что он знает :))
<SergeyIT> опасный человек
<andrex> tagezi: че опять пароль забыл?
<belka> а рассылки есть гденить?
<artus> рассылки чего?
<admin1488> спама
<artus> :)
<andrex> ничего никто не рассылает
<belka> <andrex> должны быть, в альте есть, в дебиан есть, даже в кальке есть
<belka> рассылка
<andrex> можеш на ррс вики подписаться)
<andrex> оно даже еще живо 2016-03-10T23:19:02+04:00
<andrex> а вот убунта не рассылает ничего)
<andrex> мы индивидуалисты
<belka> а как новости узнавать?
<artus> подписатцо на опеннет )
<andrex> поставить генту)
<artus> на кофеварку
<tagezi> belka: зачем тебе рассылки по убунте.. это же просто спам
<belka> http://www.opennet.ru а где здесь рассылка?
<tagezi> да и рассылки, по сути, это как форум, только в почтовом ящике
<tagezi> andrex: я его постоянно забываю :))
<artus> в чем смысл собственно рассылок, как то не могу понять прелести, разве что из разряда загадить почту
<andrex> set secure и hostmask add смотри
<andrex> tagezi:
<andrex> чтоб не тыкаться с паролями
<andrex> когда бот отвалится
<tagezi> andrex: ну не скажи.. просто ты в проекте не участвуешь. мне навпример они здорово помогают не теряться, и быть в курсе того что происходит в сообществ
<tagezi> е
<tagezi> andrex: да, там всего 8 комбинаций возможных
<tagezi> я очень сложные пароли обычно не делаю
<andrex> ты первый раз промазал
<andrex> )
 * tagezi посмотрел на 25 значный набор буков и цифр
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> че ключ от винды ?
<artus> :D
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, это тоже идея.. а то придумывать их устаю ((
<tagezi> раньше прога была, генератор.. но я забыл её название.. оно слишком короткое было
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> pwgen
<belka> <tagezi> на этот спам в альте отвечают
<tagezi> belka: я альтом не пользуюсь
<tagezi> !tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> Мученик LibreOfficeOrg
<tagezi> так вот
<belka> в кальке это просто новостная рассылка
<andrex> а он про мыло рассылки чтоли
<tagezi> в кальке помоему половино неадекватов, а вторая просто клоуны
<tagezi> да
<andrex> темпаче нет такой
<andrex> есть просто форум
<andrex> если тема интересна подписываешся на обновления и все
<andrex> правда срач замучиет)
<tagezi> andrex: круто, теперь придумывать не нужно :))
<tagezi> только 64 символа, вроде, никто не принимает ((
<andrex> а нафиг те 64)
<andrex> принимают
<tagezi> ну, чтобы точно не забыть :))
<tagezi> там в строке по 64 символа... нужно хелп покурить
<andrex> зафигачил флагов в алисас и все)
<andrex> он без параметров генерит несколко паролей в несколко строк столбцов
<andrex> нифига ты не понимаеш)
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44027
<tagezi> всё, тор больше не защитит
<andrex> а и фиг сним
<tagezi> ну, я так тоже думаю...
<tagezi> просто вырудить js и пусть что угодно там реджектят :)
<tagezi> andrex: сяп за генератор :)) разобрался, классная штука :)
<andrex> ну можно и без него генератть
<andrex> date | md5sum
<andrex> )
<tagezi> andrex: тогда больших буковок не будет, а это проще для подбора
<andrex> </dev/urandom tr -dc '12345!@#$%qwertQWERTasdfgASDFGzxcvbZXCVB' | head -c8; echo ""
<tagezi> помоему проще pwgen 20 1 -snc
<andrex> умну както так pwgen 30 6 -1 -y -c -n -s
<tagezi> кстати </dev/urandom tr -dc '[0-9a-zA-Z!@#$%^&*()_]' | head -c20; echo ""
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> просто пальцой по клаве провести быстрее)
<tagezi> тебе лижбы поломать государственное добро :)
<andrex> добро как раз не государственное)
<andrex> кста идея)
<belka> :-D\~/
<belka> за пятницу?
<[koshka]> Опачки
<andrex> кошатка)
<[koshka]> Че как?
<andrex> норм че
<[koshka]> Еще 2 часа рабочего времени(
<andrex> че эт вы все уработаные какието)
<[koshka]> Да вот хз(
<[koshka]> Как раз фильмец посмотрим и домой!
<andrex> какой домой, работу работай)
<andrex> живи на работе, без филмцов
<[koshka]> Нэт
<andrex> дыа
<[koshka]> Тут бесячки звонят
<[koshka]> С глупостями
<andrex> ты их троль
<[koshka]> Ну низя жи, разговоры записываютсЯ
<andrex> а ты так нечаянно, так шопотой
<[koshka]> Сказать - абонент, иди в опу, криворукий рак
<andrex> абонент не абонент)
<tagezi> [koshka]: чо это их тролить нельзя?
<tagezi> они вообще инструкции читают? :)
<[koshka]> По шапке надают
<[koshka]> Да они ничего не читают
<[koshka]> Даже договора, которые заключают
<andrex> ну хоть что то не меняется)
<[koshka]> И каждый первый день месяца одно и тоже...
<[koshka]> Идиоты
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты что, рабом к провайдеру устроилась?
<[koshka]> Да(
<tagezi> [koshka]: в архангельске? о_О
<tagezi> помоему с говноблога будешь больше получать чем у этих.. эм.. рабовладельцев
<[koshka]> Да, в архе, зп тут ппц конечно))
<[koshka]> Ну мне для опыта пойдет, чтт бы в книжке хоть че то было
<tagezi> [koshka]: ппц, это когда после оплаты квартиры, остаёться ещё пожрать, хотя бы макарон
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты вроде на кого-то умного училась же
<tagezi> чорт, опять белоска
<andrex> чет в макароны намешали видать
<[koshka]> На программера, ну че то не могу найти
<andrex> а с этим щас туго)
<[koshka]> Тут только 1с
<[koshka]> Ну нафик надо
<andrex> создай ченить свое)
<andrex> 1с да адская бяка
<tagezi> [koshka]: у тебя хоть в трудовой будет написано программист?
<[koshka]> Нет конечно, саппорт и все(
<tagezi> [koshka]: шлабы ты в опенсорс проек в свободное время.. хоть партфолио будешь собирать
<tagezi> а то будешь со совоей отметкой сапор бугалтером работать
<tagezi> да.. одна 1с и .net
<tagezi> жесть какая-то, а не город.. и как там мог родиться Ломоносов?
<[koshka]> Да надо будет че то поглядеть. Я просто куда только не скидывала резюме, и все - а у вас опыта нет
<[koshka]> И все
<[koshka]> Где его после универа сразу взять
<[koshka]> Хоть едь обратно в Феодосию))
<tagezi> ну, рабом в какуюниьь фигму, разовый заказ за грамоту
<[koshka]> Че то на канале генты страсти обсуждают
<tagezi> [koshka]: можно брать не большие заказы, с условием дачи рекомендации, в опен сорс проектах реализовывать конкретные вещи, править интересные баги, писать для себя и выкладывать...
<tagezi> кокодрила - неадекват
<tagezi> [koshka]: поискать практику или стажировку
<[koshka]> Я еще подумываю на курсы записаться по сишке
<tagezi> [koshka]: вас си не учили?
<[koshka]> А то второй год ничего не делаю
<tagezi> или си шарп?
<[koshka]> Учили
<[koshka]> С/с++
<tagezi> так это вроде 2 курса?
<tagezi> у меня все курсовые на них написаны
<tagezi> ну, на кути.. но на с++ :)
<[koshka]> Я же ленивка, работу пыталась найти, ничего не нашла и даже не кодила ничего
<[koshka]> Блин, абоненты надоели
<[koshka]> Быстрее бы отпуск
<[koshka]> Что бы не слушать этих тупых людей
<[koshka]> Со своими шлангами в системниках, оплатами в терминаторах и пипками, которые отваливаются от шлангов(
<tagezi> [koshka]: ну, если у тебя не будет опыта в программировании, тебя никуда и не возьмут как программиста... и трудавая с сапортом не поможет
<tagezi> ты же не программишь там
<tagezi> так что нужно как-то получать этот опыт
<tagezi> и да, работа по договорам тоже опыт, если у тебя хорошие договра будут, это очень хорошая штука
<tagezi> andrex: кто это?
<tagezi> убот
<tagezi> артус же сегодня его пульнул уже
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-12
<andrex> tagezi: очевидно же ubuntu/bot/ubot93
<andrex> ненада его кикать)
<yurau1504> вы все бота мучаете
<tagezi> andrex: а нафига он тут нужен?
<tagezi> утра всем
<testing223>  /init: 401: /init: touch: not found че за ошибка?
<yurau1504> погугли может даст чего
<testing223> а то я не гуглил перед тем чтобы спросить
<tagezi> testing223: не гуглил
<tagezi> или я пользуюсь другим гуглом
<testing223> tagezi, ???
<tagezi> чо?
<testing223> я говорю что гуглил, зачем мне врать?
<tagezi> ну а мне зачем врать?
<testing223> тебе заняться нечем?
<testing223> кинь ссылку если нашел решение
<tagezi> я вот сейчас смотрю на 339000 ответов от гугла
<tagezi> https://www.google.ru
<testing223> по запросу как создать атомную бомбу тоже тысячи ответов, но сможешь ли ты ее создать?
<testing223> умник нашелся
<testing223> я не нашел решения для своей проблемы
<Vasy> testing223: он так всегда делает
<testing223> времени видно много свободного
<tagezi> testing223: читай рассылку дебиана, там всё рассказано
<testing223> какую рассылку
<yurau1504> первое предложение гугла пробовал? https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2015/04/msg01300.html
<testing223> че ты несешь
<tagezi> дебиана
<tagezi> блин, кончай тролить
<testing223> я не вижу там решения
<tagezi> доставать начинает
<tagezi> там объяснение
<testing223> update-initramfs -u -k $VERSION это делал не помогло
<tagezi> спроси на форуме, там больше народу
<yurau1504> какая система?
<testing223> debian, ставлю с debootstrap --variant=minbase
<tagezi> testing223: на канале дебиана забанили?
<testing223> какая хер разница
<testing223> убунту дебиан
<tagezi> большая
<jakson7> День добрый. Кто нибудь пользуется Pidgin для VK? Помощь в подключении нужна.
<tagezi> вот с какого хрена народ чидит на убунту, а не ставит нормальную систему?
<tagezi> ы
<tagezi> они же вроде убили нормальный протакол по которому можно было подключаться
<tagezi> теперь у них свои велосипед
<jakson7> Ясно. Значит XMPP уже не катит...
<tagezi> да уже года полтора, вроде
<tagezi> они что-то там делали для мобильников и отказались от него, вроде
<tagezi> я не помню всей истории и могу ошибаться
<jakson7> Ничего. Придумаем что нибудь. Если что, свой клиент запилим.
<tagezi> пилите, Шура, пилите. Она золотая! (с)
<jakson7> :В
 * tagezi думает, что нельзя смотреть в логи просто так - страшно стоновиться жить
<[koshka]> Ми:)
<tagezi> [koshka]: привет :)
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю сетевую жизнь моего компьютера... он по каким-то странным своим законам живёт и под себя настраивает конфиги :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скайнетЪ
<tagezi> да не говори
<tagezi> я вчера убился dns настроить, так и не смог
<[koshka]> Все правильно, ему лучше знать чего ему надо!)
<tagezi> угу.. еслибы он ещё нормальный днс себе прописывал, я бы его и не трогал
<tagezi> пофигу, что он как-то через одно место загружает модуль wpa, причем 2 раза
<tagezi> но вот днс я ему не могу простить... нет не работает, блин
<tagezi> после перезагрузки системы он скидывает днс на хрензнает что.. приходиться лезть в конфиг и править руками... не точто бы это тяжело или долго, просто достаёт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> провайдерские dns не фурычут?
<tagezi> да фины не умеют готовить интернет
<tagezi> он переодически у них отваливается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> А доступ с ноуте через домашний роутер? Ну и пропиши роутер dns
<tagezi> причем именно сервер днс отваливается.. так пинги идут
<tagezi> роутер старенький, лучше его не трогать.. он и так переодически глючит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя же гента что ли. в убунте настройки из /etc/resolv.conf передали демону. И он в /etc/resolvconf
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, нет у меня этого демона...
<testing223> http://klink0v.livejournal.com/251441.html
<testing223> но я не понимаю как установка busybox влияет на iniramfs
<testing223> при update-initramfs он что в initrd еще и busybox с хост машины добавляет или что?
<andrex> O_o
<tagezi> чо?
<andrex> флуерасты
<andrex> tagezi: логи ведет
<andrex> нужен значит раз пришел)
<tagezi> тут много кто приходит :)
<tagezi> andrex: я вообще думал что убунтолог пишет логи
<mayday> их пишет andrex
<mayday> Ж)
<testing223> почему при старте запускается -bash
<testing223> а не /bin/bash?
<testing223> где это прописано? не могу загуглить
<tagezi> вики дебиана в помощь
<yurau1504> смотри порядок загрузки ос
<yurau1504> ты про командную строку?
<yurau1504> ражим 3
<yurau1504> *режим
<tagezi> кстати.. нужно граб настроить..
<tagezi> и вим.. всё забываю
<testing223> я делаю grep -r "bash" /etc/rc3 и там пусто
<testing223> где этот баш прописан
<yurau1504> спроси на дебиан канале. они должны знать
<tagezi> ну, он же считает что убунта тотже самый дебиан
<testing223> окей, поставлю вопрос по другому: где в УБУНТЕ прописан запуск баша при старте и почему он у меня "-bash"?
<tagezi> хотя у них даже дереко каталогов раное
<tagezi> не говоря уже про настройки
<andrex> passwd?
<andrex> /etc/passwd
<tagezi> уверен? :)
<tagezi> или ты настройки генты ему решил скинуть? :)
<andrex> он везде там
<testing223> в passwd /bin/bash
<testing223> хотя когда я ввожу $0 мне пишет -bash
<testing223> и bashrc подхватывается только при перезапуске баша
<yurau1504> тебе с какойцелью?
<testing223> с той что bashrc не подхватывает при запуске
<testing223> а там полезные алиасы
<testing223> ну и хочется понять что за -bash
<testing223> откуда он взялся
<tagezi> потому что по умолчанию bash-profile загрузается
<tagezi> читай ман по башу внимательно
<andrex> видимо просто переменные окружния не подхватываются
<tagezi> andrex: это вообще возможно?
<testing223> ну я недавно удалил папку пользователя случайно
<testing223> все возможно)
<andrex> да если права урезаны у юзверя или юзверь рукожоп
<yurau1504> testing223: сначало берется bashrc от рута потом пользовательский
<yurau1504> ищи его в etc
<tagezi> yurau1504: не, сначала берёться bash-profile из /etc/, потом bashrc от туда.. а потом уже юзеревское
<yurau1504> честно говоря не понял
<testing223> да, спасибо, оказалось я забыл скопировать еще .profile, в котором явно прописано добавление конфига bashrc
<testing223> скопировал .bashrc и .profile с папки /etc/skel и все заработало
<andrex> яж говорил :)
<testing223> сейчас другая проблема: поставил lightdm + gnome-shell - ошибка: Oh no! Something has gone wrong. Есть идеи?
<testing223> ставлю с отключенными рекомендуемыми пакетами
<tagezi> что-то сломано :)
<testing223> типо apt-get install --no-install-recommends
<testing223> ща лог дам
<yurau1504> у тебя не дабиан а арч какойто
<testing223> settings schema 'org.gnome.login-screen' is not installed
<testing223> дак я с debootstrap ставил
<testing223> полный минимум
<testing223> ниче лишнего
<testing223> где можно взять org.gnome.login-screen? apt-cache не находит
<yurau1504> зачем так себя мучить?
<testing223> дак я хочу чистую систему без хлама
<tagezi> yurau1504: он не себя мучит, а нас
<yurau1504> )
<testing223> ну и возможно понятие линукса прибавится
<tagezi> testing223: генту ставь.. тогда может прибавиться
<yurau1504> libgdm1
<yurau1504> libgdm1: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.login-screen.gschema.xml
<testing223> is allready a new version
<andrex> интересно оно матюгается параметрами из gconf
<testing223> yurau1504, это apt-file'om смотришь?
<andrex> скажи ему лого какоенить
<yurau1504> lf
<andrex> gsettings set org.gnome.login-screen logo '/path/to/logo.png'
<yurau1504> да
<testing223> может переустановить этот пакет...
<andrex> я чет сомневаюсь сильно что в этом проблема)
<testing223> а мне apt-file говорит что в gdm3 этот файл
<yurau1504> ну дак системы разные
<andrex> короче сами кактус жуйте
<andrex> я уже сказалче надо)
 * andrex свалил
<testing223> http://snag.gy/bjlOq.jpg
<testing223> вывод journalctl
<testing223> все решил.... не хватает ему  gdm3
<yurau1504> ну вот
<yurau1504> горе от ума
<testing223> пипец конечно что ему надо целый gdm ради одного этого файла
<testing223> тупизми
<andrex> хотел минимум гном получай)
<testing223> при минимал арче все работает
<andrex> бег гномовского же гдм
<testing223> там нет такого гемороя
<andrex> без
<yurau1504> дебиан на гноме. так что легче дистрибутив поставить
<andrex> юунта тож на гноме и там сразу гдм стоит а не сто пятьсот вм кроме гдм)
<andrex> но гном бяка стал
<yurau1504> я тоже не люблю
 * [koshka] потыкала andrex
<andrex> [koshka]: ась?
<[koshka]> Просто тыкаю :)
<tagezi> [koshka]: его не тыкать нужно, а пинать :)
 * andrex кинул тапком в [koshka]
<Sergey_IT> (дотыкаешься до тапка) н успел
<Sergey_IT> *е
<tagezi> :)
<[koshka]> Вот потом не удивляйся, что в тапке что-то найдешь
<tagezi> хорошо что он не альпинист, а то бы запустил пластиковым ботинком :)
<andrex> это не мой тапок
<[koshka]> Прибил бы )))
<andrex> обычно это унты
<tagezi> со свинцовыми подошвами :)
<Sergey_IT> засунул бы в ботинок )
<[koshka]> Это сразу смерть))
<[koshka]> У меня кот кросы достает с полки и по всех квартире их кидает
<[koshka]> Неадекватное создание :)))
<tagezi> адекватное.. ты хочешь бегать, он  тоже.. просто ему их на лапы не на деть :)
<Sergey_IT> у нас кошка,  еще котенком, поймала на шею пакет и стала носиться с ним - шуршит, страшно - после этого стоило пошуршать и кошка исчезал
<[koshka]> У нас так было после балончика с воздухом
<[koshka]> Покупали комп прочистить
<andrex> эм
<andrex> а я пылесосю)
<[koshka]> И теперь только че то похожее - все, кота нет
<[koshka]> У нас съемная кв, нет пылесоса
<Sergey_IT> а как шерсть убираете?
<[koshka]> Швабра,веник
<tagezi> тряпка
<andrex> выкинуть источник
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> я после собаки веником никогда в жизни не соберу шерсть
<tagezi> можно просто побрить :)
<[koshka]> Ну этот у меня щас дико линять стал)
<[koshka]> Скоро переезжать, тут в одной комнате мусорил, а там в двух будет :/
<[koshka]> Все, рабочий день закончился!
<Sergey_IT> можно начинать новый
<tagezi> [koshka]: ну, теперь идти работать :)
<dr_fels> d
<drfels> hi
<drfels> есть кто-нибудь?
<andrex> посмотри там --->
<drfels> привет)
<andrex> или я фз гле у тя список ников)
<drfels> Я первый раз зашел в irc =)
<mayday> классно тебе
<andrex> иди читай
<andrex> !faq | drfels
<ubuntuhelp> drfels: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<drfels> спасибо
<drfels> а то я жутко запутался
<andrex> ятоже
<andrex> я тут ваще недовно
<andrex> вчера буквально)
<drfels> ясно
<drfels> это канал для общения или только вопрос-ответ?
<andrex> [koshka]: кыц кыц кыц
<tagezi> drfels: это смотря о чем общаться
<[koshka]> andrex: да,да))
<andrex> [koshka]: верни тампу)
<andrex> тапку
<drfels> как вы пишете друг другу?
<drfels> в смысле сообщение определенному пользователю
 * [koshka] вручила тапку andrex
<andrex> ni<tab>
<andrex> drfels:
<drfels> не понял
<[koshka]> drfels: все очень просто!
<[koshka]> Начинаешь писать ник и жмешь таб
<tagezi> drfels: первые пру буковок потом таб
<andrex> drfels: пишеш кусок ника и таб
<drfels> все, понял
<andrex> или весьник пишеш если тебе не лень
<tagezi> :)))
<drfels> а весьник - это что ?)
<[koshka]> Полностью ник
<andrex> весник
<drfels> блин.. Понял.
<[koshka]> А не через таб
<drfels> Раздельно там..
<andrex> который весьит
<[koshka]> )))))
<drfels> а почему [koshka] в скобках ?)
<tagezi> провинилась
<andrex> это не кобки
<tagezi> в тапке
<andrex> она в коробке
<[koshka]> Блин
<tagezi> :)
<drfels> то есть получила предупреждение?
<andrex> ой все
<tagezi> лол
<andrex> tagezi: он не понимает что это простоник)
<drfels> аа)
<tagezi> drfels: ржачный ты :)
<drfels> Можно ещё несколько вопросов по irc?)
<[koshka]> Давай
<[koshka]> Я уже хочу свой комп, хочу вичат(((
<andrex> /j #freenode и help me? neskolkovoprosov po seti
<tagezi> о, не нужно о компах.. я тоже хочу
<andrex> ))
<drfels> В общем-то есть IRC-сети, что это? Допустим я на irc.freenode.net. То я не могу зайти в канал, который в другой сети?
<[koshka]> Ага, мы тут прикинули, надо около 100к на комп
<[koshka]> Что бы играцца еще можно было
<tagezi> drfels: ну, например ты на сайте, как ты можешь открыть страницу другого сайта?
<drfels> понял
<andrex> [koshka]: CTCP reply from andrex: VERSION WeeChat 1.4 (Mar  5 2016) via ZNC 1.6.1+deb1 - http://znc.in
<andrex> [koshka]: :p
<[koshka]> Нууу
<andrex> [koshka]: я тя бкдк теперь дразнить
<andrex> буду
<[koshka]> Есть надо идти готовить :/
<andrex> черд
<andrex> не говори о еде)
<drfels> Примерно такая процедура входа в irc-канал: Заходим в клиент -> коннект к какой-то сети -> регистрируемся/авторизируемся -> входим в канал
<drfels> 7
<[koshka]> Да
<andrex> необязательно
<andrex> можно приконнекте канал указать)
<[koshka]> andrex: рассольник любишь?)))
<andrex> [koshka]: давай
<drfels> если я один раз зарегистрировался в сети, то в любом канале у меня будет этот ник и нужно просто войти, так? Вопросы глупые, но я хочу быть уверен, а то путаюсь
<andrex> да
<andrex> и нет
<andrex> и да
<andrex> )
<drfels> ты что курил?
<drfels> :)
<andrex> чай
<lunatik> авганский ))
<Sergey_IT> /me поел рассольника...
<andrex> Sergey_IT: заметно)
<Sergey_IT> добрый стал?
<andrex> пробелы ставиш где ненадо)
<Sergey_IT> О_о он доктором стал
<Sergey_IT> плагиатщика разжаловали
<drfels> весело у вас
<andrex> это на данный момент
<Sergey_IT> здесь 2-3 человека только по-настоящему веселые
<andrex> linxon: привет священник
<drfels> а чем отличаються каналы ## от # ? Вот в инете нашел ##C и #ubuntu, допустим. От количества "#" что-то зависит?)
<andrex> вторым #
<drfels> смищна.
<drfels> :-)
<andrex> да еще ~такие есть
<andrex> оказывается
<andrex> и гдето &такие
<drfels_> можно как-то не набирать /connect irc.freenode.net, а сохранить где-то ?
<andrex> можно
<andrex> разрешаю
<drfels_> где и как ?)
<andrex> а я откуда знаю)
<Sergey_IT> мышкой же
<andrex> смотри ман ксвоему клиенту
<Sergey_IT> он же не читатель
<andrex> писатель но)
<drfels_> ок
<Sergey_IT> во-
<andrex> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<drfels> а что ! значит ?)
<andrex> восклицательный знак, был с утра
<drfels> я имею ввиду твоё !google
<andrex> ну префик сдля энциклопедии бота
<andrex> префикс
<andrex> а не очевидно вобще да?
<drfels> ясно
<andrex> 22:32:33     Sergey_IT | здесь 2-3 человека только по-настоящему веселые
<andrex> я не из них если че
<linxon> привет
<drfels> привет
<Sergey_IT>  andrex, ты именно из них ;)
<andrex> нит
 * andrex злой
<Sergey_IT> злые опы - самые веселые
<Sergey_IT> неунывающие
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А я кто?
<Sergey_IT> и ты тоже
<UNIm95> Я злой и весёлый?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Скажи честно: Рассольник на водке был?
<Sergey_IT> какие-то вы не диалектичные - законы единства и борьбы не знаете
<Sergey_IT> а водочки чуть-чуть было )
 * UNIm95 становится штатным телепатом.
<Sergey_IT> так это же очевидно! Рассольник же )
<drfels> а когда тут самая большая активность? утром/днём/вечером/ночью ?)
<Sergey_IT> помянули последнюю пару соленых огурцов (
<UNIm95> drfels: В 2011 году
<Sergey_IT> шарик круглый - от места зависит
<UNIm95> Он что? Испугался того что я начал печатать?
<Sergey_IT> в 2010 в апреле
<Sergey_IT> тогда бы его уже давно кикнули
<andrex> !Unim95 is <reply> Штатный телепат.
<[koshka]> Вы меня опередили)
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<UNIm95> andrex: Попрошу! UNIm95!
<tagezi> !UNIm95
<[koshka]> Хотела сказать, что лет 5 назад))
<ubuntuhelp> Штатный телепат.
<UNIm95> Регистр не тот!
<andrex> да ему какбы пофиг
<[koshka]> А у меня есть че?)
<andrex> на  регистр
<andrex> !search [koshka]
<UNIm95> А ок.
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<tagezi> ax или cx
<[koshka]>  Надо Ская пнуть
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> да он отвалился уже давно
<[koshka]> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<tagezi> если только физически найти и пнуть
<Sergey_IT> его поймать сначала надо
<pr0mode> доброго дня, господа
<tagezi> ку
<[koshka]> Ку
<Sergey_IT> ук
<andrex> [koshka]: напишу что ты бедная животинка)
<UNIm95> pr0mode: Привет. Давай рассказывай как сломал.
<UNIm95> Мы может поймём и простим.
<tagezi> кувалдой :)
<pr0mode> UNIm95, o_0 ??
<[koshka]> ))))
<pr0mode> лопатой
<tagezi> долго видать ломал :)
<UNIm95> pr0mode: Ах ты конопатый.
<pr0mode> убил юнити лопатой!!!
<UNIm95> pr0mode: юзай xfce
<Sergey_IT> а она разве сама не ломается?
<tagezi> так она ломается, но не убивается :)
<[koshka]> Написала Скаю, уточнила, жив ли он ))
<pr0mode> да мне и кеды катят пока что норм ))
<Sergey_IT> пряч свои кеды от кошки
<andrex> [koshka]: зачем тебе о тебе что то в боте)
<tagezi> угу.. а то потом пахнуть будут :)
<andrex> тафтология какаято
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: tagezi ништяк!
<[koshka]> Убунта то так и обновляется 10/ 04 ?
<UNIm95> +
<andrex> да
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм..
<UNIm95> [koshka]: и каждые 2 года lts
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: ну вот не надо на меня наговаривать))
<tagezi> хотя, да.. многие не знают происхождения данного слова
<UNIm95> tagezi: Все норм. Ваша шутка хорошо зашла
<tagezi> linxon: а чо это ты у нас с медалькой висишь?
<andrex> опа попросил вчера
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> тогда пусть висит.. :)
<pr0mode> ))
<pr0mode> добряки ))
<tagezi> ну, мы же есму не медаль с символами +b подарили :)
<Sergey_IT> а говорят, что не самые веселые
<linxon> шуткэ вы не понимаете
 * linxon отвернулся
 * andrex дал лопатой по головк linxon
<linxon> не махайса тута :)
<linxon> иди копай лучше
<andrex> ок асяльника
<hyperboria> Подскажите почему если плеер проигрывает видео, при нажатии перехода к фулскрину панель xfce поверх видео показана? А если запускать фулскрин на паузе то нет.
<hyperboria> плеер bomi, но так же было и с некоторыми другими плеерами.
<jura12> проверка
<tagezi> шухер
<tagezi> jura12: !тест
<tagezi> !тест
<tagezi> эй
<tagezi> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<jura12> ник сменил
<tagezi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> !тэст
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> !тест
<tagezi> во казявка
<tagezi> andrex: он что теперь русский не понимает?
<jura12> !пинг
<jura12> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<artemz> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Sergey_IT> jura12: модератором стал?
<jura12> да
<jura12> вхожу в курс дела
<Sergey_IT> поздравляю
<jura12> спс
<Sergey_IT> скоро здесь одни опы и модераторы останутся, живые, остальные спят
<jura12> мало народу стало
<Sergey_IT> молчунов много, нечего обсуждать
<Sergey_IT> а новые не остаются
<tagezi> обсудить можно многое, только у народа желания нет
<tagezi> народ приходит, спрашивает бред.. погулить им влом
<tagezi> чо это обсуждать?
<Sergey_IT> не говори... я сюда пришел почти через год как на линукс перешел... хватило, что изучать
<Sergey_IT> а сейчас - иконка не нравится, значит плохой дистр и уходят
<Vasy> Смотрели фильм "Игра на понижение"?
<Sergey_IT> а есть что смотреть?
<tagezi> Vasy: внижки нужно чичтать
<tagezi> книжки*
<tagezi> щас вообще, народ перестал читать.. даже гуглят видео по чаво
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-13
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> tagezi: сам ты не понимаеш)
<hyperboria>  Подскажите почему если плеер проигрывает видео, при нажатии перехода к фулскрину панель xfce поверх видео показана? А если запускать фулскрин на паузе то нет.
<hyperboria>  плеер bomi, но так же было и с некоторыми другими плеерами.
<hyperboria> точнее, как сделать чтобы панель не была поверх фулскрин видео.
<hyperboria> благодарю за ответ
<andrex> ну попробуй убрать галку по верх окон или поставь галку скрывать панель
<andrex> я просто фз че там у вас с мордокрысой)
<hyperboria>  Где галку то. На VLC например такого нету, на mpv есть.
<earthundead> <hyperboria> где ? У меня всё работает
<hyperboria> xubuntu?
<earthundead> Да да
<earthundead> и ни следа побной проблемы
<hyperboria> bomi плеер ?
<hyperboria> или
<earthundead> Parole
<hyperboria> parole понятно... не могу понять почему с mpv и bomi такая беда.
<earthundead> Пас. Не могу воспроизвести это у себя
<hyperboria> Хотя нет на mpv нормально.
<hyperboria> гдето на Totem значит было еще..
<sergey_> sxv
<piyavking> вкпыкы
<sergey_> привет
<piyavking> дароф
<jakson7> Дароф дароф
<sergey_> я только зарегался в этом чатике
<sergey_> так что не судите строго
<piyavking> ну ты смотри
<piyavking> хорошо себя веди
<piyavking> бггггг)))
<jakson7> :D
<mayday> что тут происходит
<jura12> ничего
<piyavking> что ничего?
<jura12> ничего не происходит
<Ariveri> /msg ChanServ ACCESS #ubuntu-ru LIST
<mayday> O_o
<andrex> O_O
<[koshka]> andrex: блины будешь?
<andrex> [koshka]: дафай
<andrex> [koshka]: а еще че есть?
<andrex> [koshka]: все тащи сюда))
<[koshka]> Еще рассольник есть и на второе макароши с курицей
<[koshka]> Не лопнешь то?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> рассольник вчерашний?
<andrex> или это опять рассольник)
<andrex> что у нас на завтра? Перловка сэр! итд)
<[koshka]> Вчерашний, или тебе прям свежак нужен?)
<andrex> да
<andrex> прям с грядки
<[koshka]> Или думаешь накрывать будет как Сергея?
<[koshka]> Фигасе ты
<[koshka]> Бедная жена будет)))
<andrex> вот этого больше всего боюсь
<andrex> вот ВОТ
<andrex> ненада мне жену)
<andrex> протвопоказано)
<[koshka]> Ну все равно когда нибудь женим тебя
<[koshka]> 100%
<andrex> ой спасибки за старания)
 * andrex раскланялся
<andrex> ну если честно я с блинов и рассольника уже наверное нажрусь) остальное будет лишним) а модет и нет
<[koshka]> :D
<andrex> я экономичный
<[koshka]> Надо тестить
<andrex> причем вес к росту даже больше чем нада на 2 кг)
<andrex> я малехо жирую)
<[koshka]> На 2кг?
<[koshka]> Ты че, дрыщавый?)))
<[koshka]> Фото в студию
<andrex> нету фото)
<andrex> было гдето
<[koshka]> Ох кто-то врет!)
<andrex> с телефоном отдал)
<andrex> ну рили не люблю фотаться)
<[koshka]> Я тоже, меня бесят всякие селфяшки-себяшки
<[koshka]> Я кота фоткаю
<[koshka]> Он у меня красивый
<andrex> нет у мну кота чтобы фоткать)
<andrex> я его сьел в голодный год)
<[koshka]> О_О
<andrex> :D
<andrex> шуткую я
<andrex> но кормить не будут сьем)
<[koshka]> Кисоньки хорошие
<andrex> тут уже не прокатит)
<[koshka]> Вот мой пришел масло воровать О_О
<andrex> хех
<[koshka]> Так жду отпуск
<[koshka]> Надоела эта работа
<[koshka]> Хоть 18 дней дебилов не слышать
<andrex> убеги
<andrex> в самоволку
<andrex> ))
<[koshka]> Да низя
<[koshka]> До сентября денег на Крым надо накопить
<UNIm95> andrex: [koshka]:  http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w376/HughinMunin/Images%20of%20the%20Still%20Kind/fap-now-kiss-l.png
<[koshka]> UNIm95: no!
<andrex> че это за жуткие рисунки)
<UNIm95> [koshka]: Тебе не нужна прелюдия?
<andrex> а ну отставить!
<andrex> прилюдии мне тут всякие шмовлюдии
<UNIm95> Черт. По этому поводу у меня нет цензурных картинок.
<[koshka]> UNIm95: ты это, не злись! Я и тебе могу предложить поесть!
<andrex> гг
<UNIm95> Сфигали мне злится?
<andrex> иди пкушай рассольника вчерашнего)
<UNIm95> Так вот чем тебя кормят?
<andrex> меня вобще не кормят(
<linxon> хрум хрум
<andrex> дали дубину грят сам кормись)
<Sergey_IT> /me поел рассольника, теперь осени ждать, когда огурцы будут
<[koshka]> Скука адовая, за комп не пускают(
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-06
<andrex> в чем схемы одд рисовать? всякие гимпы инкскайпы не предлагать не катят)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://s11.postimg.org/f4q9qv743/fail.jpg это 4 числа после 5 часов оно отрубилось и включилось только в 10 часов?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> утря
<SergeyIT> ку
<artus> а ты по утрям сереневенький а к вечеру зеленеешь? :D
<SergeyIT> а может это у тебя с глазами что-то, не? ;)
<SergeyIT> (.... я же с разных ников хожу) :P
<Sergey_IT> кто тут зелененького поминал?
<artus> да я понимаю что с разных :D все определитцо не можешь? или тут сакральный смысл есть какой? )))
<SergeyIT> смысл до сих пор не нашел, не помню, зачем второй ник завел (
<artus> того, раздвоение, латентная шизофрения :) ну хотя последняя являетцо практически нормой для большинства :)
<SergeyIT> не - размножение компов
<artus> знца наше фсее ))
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<aleksei`> чёт рано вы все встаёте
<artus> тагееезззяяяяяяя
<Sergey_IT> ку, от зелененького )
<Sergey_IT> артус, кончай спать! )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-07
<aleksei`> утра всем
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> SergeyIT, фсе, ниспу, утря
<Sosq> ..
<Sosq> Здравствуйте
<artus> угу
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> все, утро кончилось, теперь с очередным вечером
<artus> арррр, бубубуууу
<artus> хватит спать негодяиии
<Antares> Happy international women's day !!!
<artus> и откуда ды такое вылезло :D
<Antares> всегда тут был
<artus> нед, ты шпиенский шпиен. фу такием быть
<Antares> I not a spy
<artus> поздно
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-08
<andrex> шпионыыы
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> и тебя утрой по темечку
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-09
<aleksei`> утра
<Dreyk> Здравствуйте. Нет противопоказаний использовать Ubuntu Yaketty/Zesty с ядром 4.4? Просто нужна более новая пакетная база, но гипервизор не тянет ядра выше 4.4...
<stanislav> 0/
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-10
<Admin1488> Утро
<Admin1488> а че нас так мало то ?
<|cub|> а зачем много?
<|cub|> морген
<Admin1488> малоли  с нами кто-то расправляется...
<aleksei`> всем утра
<|cub|> морген
<Sergey_IT> ук
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-11
<artus> щшгщгщшг
<andrex> uhuh
<markgraydev> Привет.
<artus> фывфыв
<andrex> agrhhh
<artus> вот и я о том же
<andrex> artus: флудани хоть чемнить)))))
<artus> andrex, ммм? шооо, скушнааа? :)
<artus> да я неделю уже как прихварал, чет не флудитцо совсем :(
<andrex> ааа ну ладна
<artus> andrex, хотя пофлудить я завсегда готов :D
<markgraydev> Кто-нибудь есть?
<andrex> кнет никто
<artus> andrex, шааа, не шумии, заметят
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-12
<artus> сони )
<andrex> сам ты соня меня по другому звать)
<artus> андрюююняя :D
<Sergey_IT> ук
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ук рф
<altezza072> Привет
<altezza072> мои сообщения видно?
<artus> нет, не видно
<Sergey_IT> и тебя не видно
<artus> а я спрятался :D
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-05
<aleksei`> всем утра
<hatori> Доброе время суток
<arthurich> Здравствуйте
<Neo4> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забавное наблюдение. есть лубунта 14.04 на microSD в картридере usb30. в портах usb20 все отлично. но стоит поработать через порт usb30 обязательно на следующий раз не грузится и надо делать чекдиск
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может есть тюнинг для usb30 портов?
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, кубунту 14.04 на флешке юсб 3.0 - полёт отличный уже как 2,5 года
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня тоже на usb20 полет отличный. живет примерно столько же. а с портом 3.0 не дружит
<aleksei`> мож картридер или сама карточка ткпят?
<aleksei`> *тупят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> именно на скоростном 3.0? на 2.0 им хватает ресурсов не тупить
<aleksei`> я просто предположил )
<aleksei`> или это на разных машинах?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже на одной, есть порты 2.0 и 3.0.
<aleksei`> ну то есть картридер один и тот же?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в 2.0 тыкал в разные машины
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ридер один.
<aleksei`> мож в нём дело
<aleksei`> валит бэдами при 3.0 и всё
<aleksei`> видел 1 такой. давно правда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо попробовать. есть 2 в одинаковом корпусе, и на одном чипе. но платы разные. у одного нету микрухи памяти
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-06
<aleksei`> утра
<rapidsp> она самая
<vlad2000g> у меня ubuntu некоректно работает
<diskin> не может быть!
<vlad2000g> я не могу что либо установить
<diskin> таки в чем же проблема?
<vlad2000g> хочу устаноить например ceferino . но не чего не прейсхотить
<rapidsp> как же происходит. вот квассель упал
<rapidsp> виртуалбокс походу все
<diskin> rapidsp, а что с ним?
<rapidsp> diskin: та хз уже несколько вариантов перепробовал. то машину теряет, то просто падает. одну машину вообще удалить не могу :)
<rapidsp> может потому что дебиан тестинг ))
<diskin> rapidsp, а версия какая?
<rapidsp> актуальная 5.2.8
<diskin> я остановился на 5.1.22 - все работает, а обновляться лень )
<rapidsp> они наконецто репы сделали нон-фри
<rapidsp> может изза этого )
<diskin> я его вообще ставил с сайта прямо. он сам сообщает об обновлениях, и иногда я качаю свежую версию и ставлю поверх.
<rapidsp> ну вот, а я для ленивых вариант хочу :)
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-07
<aleksei`> утра всем доброго )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Debian и Kali Linux размещены в Windows Store и доступны для установки в WSL
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: ???
<Neo4> jonh smith :)
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<user123> тест
<ubuntuhelp> user123, Понг понг понг...
<user123> оО
<user123> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-08
<arthurich> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<lrms> hi all,
<lrms> Im try send file with irc but only part
<lrms> I'm try send file with irc but only part file recieve, what does matter?
<aleksei`> всем утра
<mhbrgn> Кто онлайн?
<diskin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mhbrgn> Кто знает, есть ли что-то наподобие лаунчера программ elementaryos (https://goo.gl/jxqhz2) в MATE Desktop?
<mhbrgn> w
<aleksei`> парень не дождался )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-09
<aleksei`> утра
<Priestov> добрейшего денечка
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-10
<barmaley> всем привет
<barmaley> есть кто живой?
<diskin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<barmaley> есть ли здесь люди которые шарят в железе?
<barmaley> diskin: обача, ты живой
<barmaley> diskin: в железяках разбираешься?
<diskin> не очень
<barmaley> diskin: ноут поможешь выбрать?
<diskin> dell xps 13 :)
<diskin> developer edition
<barmaley> что думаешь насчёт асусов?
<diskin> не, ничего не думаю, себе я выбрал dell, но еще не купил )
<diskin> тебе именно под линукс?
<barmaley> дааааа))))))
<barmaley> под арч
<barmaley> хочу себе арчеводом стать
<barmaley> я тут нашёл кое что 2017 года выпуска. зацени
<barmaley> https://i.imgur.com/z0i395F.png
<diskin> выглядит неплохо, и есть даже комплектации с линуксом, значит все железо совместимо
<diskin> себе я бы взял полегче и поавтономнее, но это мои требования просто
<diskin> barmaley, ^^^
 * barmaley вернулся
<barmaley> мне нужно знать какая фирма ноуты делает лучше всех
<barmaley> более менее
<barmaley> вроде асусы специализируются на компьютерной технике
<barmaley> diskin:
<diskin> говорю же, я не спец.
<diskin> на ixbt.com почитай
<barmaley> хорошо
<barmaley> diskin: что за сайт?
<barmaley> diskin: ты, кстати, на си умеешь кодить? ну, или на питоне, скажем?
<gorgonea> Âñåì ïðèâåò !!!
<ubuntuhelp> gorgonea! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-11
<maksd> это чат?
<Priestov> типа)
<tagezi> да не
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-04
<SergeyIT> ку
<anderx> re
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-05
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=50249 пришла бяда откуда не ждали
<anderx> ну какбы ждали
<anderx> вобще не новость
<anderx> давно собирались хоронить 32 битные приложения
<anderx> из исходников так оно ваще не собиралось уже дано
<anderx> ибо памяти надо дофига
<anderx> а дофига памяти и 32 бита нафиг оно надо
<anderx> 32 битные приложения всеравно не смогут выделить больше 4 гигов на процесс
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-06
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=50260 налетай
<|rapidsp|> устарело?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-07
<KermitHermit> Всем привет.
<KermitHermit> Может мне кто-нибудь за cgroup поянсить?
<anderx> Пол Менедж
<anderx> из гуглы
<KermitHermit> Хотелось бы послушать отечественных специалистов.
<anderx> таких нет
<KermitHermit> Можно ли вырубить cgroupv1 контроллеры(blkio memory) без ребута?
<anderx> и тут не канал про виртуализацию)
<KermitHermit> Да не о ней речь
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-08
<Guest20580> в общем эта штука, как я понял работает. есть ли тут гуру кубунты?
<Sergey_IT> какая штука?
<Guest20580> приложение app discover. и ещё, не понимаю, как зарегаться
<kitsimf> о, это было не легко) получилось
<Sergey_IT> я не знаю даже что это такое (
<kitsimf> в обще каким-то чудом разобрался как работает чат, и как работает дискавери) спасибо.
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-09
<damiron> привет всем
<damiron> есть вопрос с убунту перешел на лубунту 18.10 так как меньше жрет ресурсы на нетбуке, только дисковер тупит по черному
<damiron> дисковер тупит и вешает проц на сто 100%
<damiron> правда процесор у меня интел атом на 4 потока
<damiron> есть замена ему и как
<anderx> apt
<Sergey_IT> что такое дисковер?
<anderx> или synaptic
<anderx> Sergey_IT: пакетная хрень
<anderx> гуишная
<anderx> центр приложений, во!
<Sergey_IT> поставь синаптик
<Sergey_IT> и вообще lubuntu 18.10 с LxQT
<anderx> и ваще атом гумно)
<Sergey_IT> почему не 18.04?
<anderx> Sergey_IT: патамучто онож новее))
<anderx> значит лучше
<anderx> типо
<anderx> логика же))
<Sergey_IT> у меня на atom 450 работает, а он существенно слабее
<Sergey_IT> хотя lxqt на нем тоже нормально работало (debian)
<Sergey_IT> а памяти сколько у бука?
<anderx> damiron: ты там живое еще?
<anderx> а то спросил и молчит))
<damiron> 2gb
<damiron> озу
<Sergey_IT> систему 32 бита ставишь?
<damiron> да
<Sergey_IT> а диск hdd?
<damiron> и как поменять sata 2.5 на 320гб
<damiron> как поменять Discover на synaptic
<Sergey_IT> у меня уже 4 года как ssd
<anderx> как как береш и меняешь)
<anderx> береш и apt install synaptic
<anderx> apt purge discover
<Sergey_IT> sudo *
<anderx> ну как бы логично
<anderx> но, если в нетбуках винт поменять просто, обычно. а вот оперативу скорее всего ппц геморой
<anderx> ибо часто она впаяна и прошита в биос
<anderx> ненавижу недобуки
<anderx> чуть меньше ноутов))
<damiron> оперативку пробывал менять. не хотел их принемать
<damiron> про ссд давно раздумовал поставить на нетбук
<anderx> купи и поставь)
<anderx> будет система включаться тупо по нажатию кнопки. если биос не тупой
<anderx> вот у меня блин биос дольше пост проходит. чем система запускается(
<damiron> будем бробывать менять
<Sergey_IT> ssd в дороге хорош - не боишься что от удара диск полетит
<anderx> нуу ему еще на пульсаци пофиг
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-10
<Asklepij> Здарова, почаны
<Asklepij> Как делишки?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-05
<loiren>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<loiren> мимо
<loiren> есть кто?
<loiren> irc не актуально?
<SKonst> loiren, актуально
<loiren>  Ubuntu 18. Есть правило в udev - при совпадении серийника запустить скрипт. В скрипте проверка пользователя правило монтирования, само монтирование и монтирование ecryptfs контейнера. Нашел заметку
<loiren> чтобы udev монтировал нужно прописать /etc/systemd/system/systemd-udevd.service MountFlags=shared .
<loiren> рутом - ошибка доступа.
<loiren> udevadm monitor
<loiren> как его победить?
<SKonst> у меня systemd нету. твк что ничем помочь не могу
<SKonst> *так
<diskin> loiren, непонятно, в чем вопрос?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-06
<user217_> добрый вечер. в каком случае я могу получить айпи адрес от роутера не корерктного диапазона?
<user217_> т.е. грубо говоря адресс подсети 192.168.88 а я получаю 169.254.90
<diskin> так 169.254 "выдается" если не смогла машина связаться с DHCP вроде бы..
<diskin> https://forum.awd.ru/viewtopic.php?f=370&t=143622
<user217_> diskin: а как это решается на стороне клиента?
<diskin> user217_, не знаю, по это проблема не в убунте
<user217_> впринципе, в моём случае мне помогла перезагрузка. просто хотелось бы разобраться в причинах
<user217_> diskin: может быть такое что роутер микротика настолько умный, что увидел, что я делаю   sudo nmap -Pn   и решил сделать мне больно*
<diskin> когда выдаст такой ip, можно посмотреть в логах роутера, что произошло
<user217_> diskin: поеа что почему-то потерялась возможность заходить на его веб-интерфейс
<diskin> user217_, ну вот с роутером и разбирайся вначале )
<user217_> я могу его пинговать , дштсп сервер работает, интернет есть, но в интерфейс могу заходить только спец-утилитой
<Sergey_IT> значит что-то сломал
<user217_> diskin: наврное так и сделаю
<user217_> Sergey_IT: вряд-ли
<Sergey_IT> но раньше же работало.... или нет?
<user217_> Sergey_IT: так что бы стало понятнее: на сколько  я понимаю, у меня нет учётной записи с правами большими чем на просмотр, на этом роутере
<Sergey_IT> не твой роутер?
<user217_> Sergey_IT: мопед не мой я только обьяление разместил
<Sergey_IT> тогда тебе уже ответил diskin
